# Post Here Every Time You Get Something!



## Chaotix (Aug 28, 2014)

This thread is to show off the latest thing (or things) you have purchased. It can be anything, games, toys, dvds, shirts, electronics, anything that you have recently bought. We'd like it if you took your own pictures of the thing you bought, but you can always post a stock photo off the internet if you don't have a camera/too lazy to care. ( Mods and Admins If you want to move this thread somewhere else feel free).

I'll go first and I bought these today @ Radio Shack one for me and one for my bro.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Aug 28, 2014)

Well, yesterday I bought some Steam cards that totaled up to $90, so there's that.
Pre-purchased Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel on Steam with that money.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 28, 2014)

Preordered Sims 4 today? >w<


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 28, 2014)

Woah... I want that 3DS ;_;

I preordered the new MK8 DLC today :3


----------



## matt (Aug 28, 2014)

I just purchased a phone top up


----------



## Imitation (Aug 28, 2014)

Lost odyssey is supposed to be an amazing lengthy RPG
and Persona is love, Persona is life.


----------



## matt (Aug 28, 2014)

I just purchased a twix from my local distributor


----------



## lauraplays1 (Aug 28, 2014)

Just got a laptop replacement screen Because SOMEONE had to break my laptop screen -.-


----------



## matt (Aug 28, 2014)

I just purchased a bottle of water from my nearest supplier


----------



## lauraplays1 (Aug 28, 2014)

matt said:


> I just purchased a bottle of water from my nearest supplier


Um... Okay.. (V-V*)


----------



## matt (Aug 28, 2014)

I also purchase a new scart lead for television because this mornin mine came apart


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 28, 2014)

Breakfast. Banana flavor.

...god my fingers are tiny.


----------



## matt (Aug 28, 2014)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> Breakfast. Banana flavor.
> 
> ...god my fingers are tiny.



Awesome! 
I purchased banana milkshake from McDonalds at lunch time


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 28, 2014)

i ate it too fast so i can't post it anymore but
i got a maple dipped donut from tim hortons


----------



## lauraplays1 (Aug 28, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> i ate it too fast so i can't post it anymore but
> i got a maple dipped donut from tim hortons


Like this?
YUM YUM YUM YUM YUM YUM YUM YUM YUMM YUM YUM YUM YUM :3


----------



## matt (Aug 28, 2014)

I just purchased a preorder for omega sapphire so I get bonus free kyrogue model from game store!!!!


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 28, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> i ate it too fast so i can't post it anymore but
> i got a maple dipped donut from tim hortons



h8 u. it's probably a billion calories but i still hate you.


----------



## lauraplays1 (Aug 28, 2014)

matt said:


> I just purchased a preorder for omega sapphire so I get bonus free kyrogue model from game store!!!!


Omega Sapphire? Its Alpha Sapphire you donut :3


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 28, 2014)

lauraplays1 said:


> Like this?
> YUM YUM YUM YUM YUM YUM YUM YUM YUMM YUM YUM YUM YUM :3





Liquid Ocelot said:


> h8 u. it's probably a billion calories but i still hate you.



billion yums in my tummyyyyyy
(~*^*)~ i always go in thinkin' "no donut today" and then they bring out a fresh rack

bye bye diet (i actually not on one lol ), hello calories


----------



## matt (Aug 28, 2014)

lauraplays1 said:


> Omega Sapphire? Its Alpha Sapphire you donut :3



OK cheers  ill make sure I say it right in future


----------



## lauraplays1 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hmm... Sorry, Im checking out ACBay.com right now... interesting....


----------



## matt (Aug 28, 2014)

lauraplays1 said:


> Hmm... Sorry, Im checking out ACBay.com right now... interesting....



Thankyou  check forums too. I just bought membership for xbox


----------



## lauraplays1 (Aug 28, 2014)

I want a pink Wii remote.. and I want perfect town in Lets go to the city...


----------



## matt (Aug 28, 2014)

I just purchased mushrooms from Asda


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 28, 2014)

matt said:


> Awesome!
> I purchased banana milkshake from McDonalds at lunch time



...ew. As a former employee- 

ew. I'm not going to talk about it. But ew.


----------



## matt (Aug 28, 2014)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> ...ew. As a former employee-
> 
> ew. I'm not going to talk about it. But ew.


Oh Lord. Maybe thats why I feel sick! BTW it was with a chicken legend with cool mayo. Could I potentially have caught something bad?


----------



## Saylor (Aug 28, 2014)

Ordered this and just got it in the mail


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 28, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 28, 2014)

matt said:


> Oh Lord. Maybe thats why I feel sick! BTW it was with a chicken legend with cool mayo. Could I potentially have caught something bad?



Idk. I don't think you could catch anything, but 

like

prep was always a bit shoddy. It's edible. Then again, so are snakes and snails and puppy dog tails.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nicole. said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 65280



Rad.


----------



## Chaotix (Aug 28, 2014)

Nicole. said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 65280



Nice Kicks


----------



## penguins (Aug 28, 2014)

Nicole. said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 65280



may i have pls
no but my band shirts came in today 
i got a joy division, iron maiden, and the smiths shirt huhu 
yay for school shopping \m/


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 28, 2014)

this thread makes me feel poor.


----------



## Imitation (Aug 28, 2014)

I just got a rubicon mango drink


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 28, 2014)

Ordered dinner for myself.


----------



## Chaotix (Aug 28, 2014)

Got these today


----------



## mob (Aug 28, 2014)

i got riot points last night
and now i will wait to strike at the yasuo and veigar skins


----------



## Colour Bandit (Aug 28, 2014)

I got given a new stapler remover at work to replace the broken one I have been using all month... I got my payslip on Tuesday which made me really happy.


----------



## jeizun (Aug 28, 2014)

i got a toothache.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 28, 2014)

I love these types of discussions c:
I recently bought a dakimakura pillow but its inappropriate so I won't post a photo for it. 
I also got the usual stuff I like c: boba, Sanrio stuff, and some cosmetics. I bought two shirts online but it hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Aug 28, 2014)

Last thing I got was a bag for school. It looks relatively cool, though.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Aug 28, 2014)

matt said:


> I just purchased a twix from my local distributor



Dangit.  I was going to post in this thread in this exact very fashion, showing off the big mac I purchased at Mcdonalds.  But alas, the joke has all ready been exploited.

Well played Matt.


----------



## starlark (Aug 28, 2014)

Colton gave me a dentist's chair in exchange for a regal clock
bae y u do dis

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh right, today I bought two packs of walker's crisps
life good


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 28, 2014)

Chaotix said:


> Got these today
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



The amount of jealous over that majora shirt oh my god ;A;


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Aug 28, 2014)

I got an underwear set to wear this weekend, but I already wanna return it, lol.
I also got a chicken sandwich at BK and a new bottle of nailpolish.
And Poptarts.


----------



## seigakaku (Aug 28, 2014)

I preordered racing miku 2014 today!


----------



## starlark (Aug 29, 2014)

I got one pair of underwear from Jack Wills and eyeliner and a strawberry scented hand moisturiser from the Body Shop.



?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Pearls (Aug 29, 2014)

I got a card folder that somehow fits all my Pok?mon cards in it, some card sleeves (For my ultra rare lv ex holos) and 2 packs of cards (Which one of them included a lvl ex meloetta ) 


Spoiler




Sorry, terrible quality picture.


----------



## Nymeri (Aug 29, 2014)

I bought Tales of the Abyss, Tales of Xillia and Tales of Vesperia yesterday.


----------



## katsuragi (Aug 29, 2014)

bought a chiko roll but couldn't eat because i forgot it had meat in and i'm heartbroken


----------



## Lassy (Aug 29, 2014)

Hehehehehe. Being still a teenager with some pimples (less than a few months ago!), and having no more of my favorite toner, I had to out and by some again, but this time I bought a bigger bottle :


Spoiler










This thing works wonder.

Edit: had to put into a spoiler, the image is too big ?3?


----------



## Chaotix (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 30, 2014)

I got a Party Popper, Blue Candy, and a September Birthstone.


----------



## Kittens-are-cool (Aug 30, 2014)

GoldieJoan said:


> I got a card folder that somehow fits all my Pok?mon cards in it, some card sleeves (For my ultra rare lv ex holos) and 2 packs of cards (Which one of them included a lvl ex meloetta )
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That eevee card looks really cute


----------



## Peisinoe (Aug 30, 2014)

Lassy said:


> Hehehehehe. Being still a teenager with some pimples (less than a few months ago!), and having no more of my favorite toner, I had to out and by some again, but this time I bought a bigger bottle :
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



How well does this work? Is it in the US? My BF gets acne a lot and I wanted to get something to help. We should have a product review thread too lol


----------



## MayorSaki (Aug 30, 2014)

I bought some yummy candy and SAO novel today


----------



## Hyasynth (Aug 30, 2014)

I bought some of that $5 replacement printer ink off eBay.
It ain't exactly photo quality stuff but it's cheap and it works.


----------



## Fawning (Aug 30, 2014)

New Moomin pyjama bottoms!!!!


----------



## xxDianaxx (Aug 30, 2014)

Got a new skirt from Hollister the other day :3


----------



## Chaotix (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Peisinoe (Aug 31, 2014)

My new hand cream! Cute, smells amazing. If I could I would eat it.


----------



## Imitation (Aug 31, 2014)

..?


----------



## Songbird (Aug 31, 2014)

Does a life count xD   

What I mean is, I'm 18 since yesterday and now I'm allowed to leave the house alone if I leave a note and now I'm allowed to get a volunteer job, by my parent's standards.


----------



## Chaotix (Sep 1, 2014)

Got the Mighty No.9 Beta Today


----------



## Delphine (Sep 4, 2014)

Today, I got a Togepi egg collectible from my cycling senpai Zulehan (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ
And also new glasses. Not as cool as a Togepi egg but you know, expensive enough for me to mention them x)


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Chaotix (Sep 13, 2014)

Well here's what I got for my b-day a few days ago.


----------



## Imitation (Sep 13, 2014)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> View attachment 66568



omg I need it 0_0

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chaotix said:


> Well here's what I got for my b-day a few days ago.



Happy (late) Birthday!!
The white PS4 looks so cool!
(I might need one for P5 )


----------



## hzl (Sep 13, 2014)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> ...ew. As a former employee-
> 
> ew. I'm not going to talk about it. But ew.



please explain, I want to show my partner how bad they are for him because he gets them all the time !


----------



## Hyperpesta (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks mum.​


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 13, 2014)

Spoiler:  this dress






I don't think I'll wear it for a while. I just though that it was cute.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Sep 13, 2014)

I got a super smash bros eu demo and it is awesome!


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 13, 2014)

I bought a new pair of docs yesterday. In the process of painfully breaking these suckers in


----------



## Mariah (Sep 13, 2014)

I got this on Monday.


Spoiler


----------



## Saylor (Sep 13, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Resi (Sep 13, 2014)

About a week ago I purchased the Professor Layton vs Phoenix Wright game. I opened it today because school would've gotten in the way otherwise.


----------



## Hyasynth (Sep 13, 2014)

A used Nikon D3100 for less than $300

Mostly I need it for my advanced photography class, but I've been wanting an excuse to buy a DSLR for a while now. I outgrew my ye olde point-and-shoot years ago.


----------



## azukitan (Sep 13, 2014)

These two guys just came in today. One is for me, and the other is for my friend who has a birthday coming up. Kudos to those who can recognize what the symbols on the figures stand for.


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 13, 2014)

The film Palo Alto by James Franco from HMV
An Arc de Triumph jumper/sweater, 2 dye t-shirts from Topman
& 6 rainbow replacement styluses for my DS (as my others broke) from Walmart.


----------



## Zane (Sep 13, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I got this on Monday.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



omg where it's so cute and pointless i need it :O


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 13, 2014)

dizzy bone said:


> I bought a new pair of docs yesterday. In the process of painfully breaking these suckers in



I got a pair months ago but I don't wear them regularly so they STILL cause blisters. I feel the struggle.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I preordered the iPhone 6. woo.


----------



## f11 (Sep 13, 2014)

still dont have a life :|


----------



## Mariah (Sep 13, 2014)

Zane said:


> omg where it's so cute and pointless i need it :O



It's called a cavey. The creator generally makes a new kind every month.This particular one was limited to 30 pieces. I bought it here.


----------



## Chris (Sep 13, 2014)

Got a pair of novelty hedgehog slippers today. They're so cosy.


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 13, 2014)

I bought a sweater today. I am so happy. I love the summer, but nothing beats sweater season. 
_ohh yesss_


----------



## kuri_kame (Sep 14, 2014)

I bought 2 volumes of manga today. Death note, and Clover no Kuni no Alice.


----------



## Celes (Sep 14, 2014)

I got a new phone, it's a LG G3. c:


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 14, 2014)

white love specs from topman yay


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 14, 2014)

*girly squeal*

I worked all summer so I figured I'd spend my last paycheck on myself  it's engraved with AS, my initials


----------



## Chaotix (Sep 15, 2014)

One piece luffy fitted hat from new era.


----------



## Chaotix (Sep 20, 2014)

couldnt resist


----------



## (ciel) (Sep 20, 2014)

I got some cheese fries. It's like 11 pm here and I wanted cheese fries, so I went and got some. 

I also got the ssb demo which is really, really fun.


----------



## Cress (Sep 20, 2014)

I got...
To play New Leaf for the first time since April.


----------



## Motte (Sep 20, 2014)

I got high (￣ω￣)


----------



## Jaebeommie (Sep 20, 2014)

Spoiler: big picture here!







Left is a birthday present from a friend. Right is a birthday present for myself. 
I'M SO EXCITED TO PLAY THIS *O*


----------



## Cress (Sep 20, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> Spoiler: big picture here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THEATRHYTM AND TIDUS. WANT.


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 20, 2014)

I got lipstick, lip liner, and two new Zoya nail polishes from Ulta.


----------



## Peisinoe (Sep 20, 2014)

New cell phone!


----------



## Drake789 (Sep 20, 2014)

I went got to go preorder super smash bros 4 and pokemon alpha sapphire. So ready and pumped for when they come out finally B)


----------



## Chris (Sep 20, 2014)

It's not as fancy as *Jaebeommie*'s edition (that Tidus charm is adorable <3), but I also picked up a copy of _Theatrhythm: Final Fantasy: Curtain Call_.


----------



## Dork (Sep 20, 2014)

Motte said:


> I got high (￣ω￣)



fave


----------



## Jaebeommie (Sep 20, 2014)

Tina said:


> It's not as fancy as *Jaebeommie*'s edition (that Tidus charm is adorable <3), but I also picked up a copy of _Theatrhythm: Final Fantasy: Curtain Call_.



Ahhhh have you gotten a chance to play it yet? Also did you get a CD? My friend got a version of the game that wasn't collector's, but still got a CD.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 20, 2014)

I got a cold. Hopefully it will go away before my birthday.


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 20, 2014)

I bought some Cherry Dr. Pepper, 2 hot rods and york peppermint patties.  yums


----------



## Eldin (Sep 20, 2014)

I grabbed two t-shirts at Joe today because I was there with a friend of mine and they were on sale for $7. You can never have enough t-shirts! And they're the loose thin material ones I like


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Sep 20, 2014)

Spoiler: Because I dropped my old phone in the toilet by accident yesterday








Heheheh.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 20, 2014)

I went to Claire's and my boyfriend treated me to some of Katy Perry's line of accessories. My phone now has a Kitty Purry case and I have some sunflower bobby pins to wear to school.  I also got a pumpkin spice frap, a meal from Sonic, and I'm getting Lil BUB's Lil Book.


----------



## Gizmodo (Sep 21, 2014)

Just ordered my iphone 6 eek!
i've had my 4S for 2 and a half years now, its time for an upgrade ^_^


----------



## Hyperpesta (Sep 21, 2014)

AGES OF SAVING AND THE DAY IS HERE.


----------



## Gizmodo (Sep 21, 2014)

^Im so excited too ahh!!
I'm, sad to leave behind my 4S, we've had good times together but!!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 21, 2014)

My boyfriend bought me some flowers, chocolate, and Snapple drinks. 

:') he knows me so well


----------



## Peisinoe (Sep 21, 2014)

^^ You guys will love it! Got mine friday!~






macbook decal! the moon lights up


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 22, 2014)

I was able to buy a used copy of Professor Layton vs Ace Attorney from an upperclassman in my school for about 10 dollars less than a new one.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Sep 26, 2014)

Spoiler: wooooo ヽ(*・ω・)ﾉ












Top: Got it on Monday for my birthday! I'm super grateful that my upgrade date always lands on my birthday. Last phone I had was an S3 and this is a huge improvement. 

Bottom: Picked this up today! Always been a fan of the Cooking Mama series. Though I know I'm going to be constantly hungry while playing this.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Sep 27, 2014)

Ordered my iPhone 6 Space Gray 16GB today! Will get here Oct. 15-20th. :/


----------



## Pipsqueak (Sep 27, 2014)

Spoiler











I got a couple goofy shirts and a dress that I may or may not return! And a bottle of whiskey! Good day


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

Got my copic marker in the mail, time to start a collection lol


----------



## Chaotix (Sep 28, 2014)

Got some food tonight


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> Ahhhh have you gotten a chance to play it yet? Also did you get a CD? My friend got a version of the game that wasn't collector's, but still got a CD.



It's the limited edition that came with the CD. I wanted to buy that version, but I couldn't guarantee it arriving before I left town for two weeks.  On the upside, the money I saved buying the regular edition covered 50% of the cost of another game I bought in the Rising Star eShop sale. 

And, yes, I've played around 15-20 hours on it.


----------



## lazuli (Sep 29, 2014)

while we were in austin, i got a leather bag and a mug for 6 dollars. i also got a shiny genesect, shiny shaymin, and diancie


----------



## Cory (Sep 29, 2014)

the only thing i got is sadness because no one cares about me


----------



## Hyperpesta (Sep 29, 2014)

Cory said:


> the only thing i got is sadness because no one cares about me


Why you put yourself down dude ?


----------



## Cory (Sep 29, 2014)

J o s h said:


> Why you put yourself down dude ?



because its true


----------



## Lovelylexi (Sep 29, 2014)

I bought a bag of Funyon's from my school's vending machine. Totally helped me survive the rest of the day.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 3, 2014)

Spoiler: Yay~







Books and video games make me a happy person.


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 3, 2014)

^Eee Gone Girl!  You're gonna love it.

I just bought an ADORABLE Eevee plush off eBay, I can't wait for it to get here!!! <3



Spoiler


----------



## SmokeyB (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Motte (Oct 3, 2014)

New twirly candles


----------



## Trundle (Oct 3, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> Spoiler: Yay~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heard Gone Girl is an amazing book. And not just a normal thriller - it's actually good haha unlike the rest. 

As for me, I got Smash Bros! Wooo!


----------



## koolkat (Oct 3, 2014)

Omg this thread is making me so jelly XD! I bought cheetos last week,and we don't get cheetos in the normal shop,there is this like sweet shop that does all these american sweets and stuff ands its sooooo cool,its kinda expensive though becuase they probally have to ship it over from Murica' ^_^!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 3, 2014)

Picked up my own copy of Super Smash Bros earlier


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 3, 2014)

Trundle said:


> I heard Gone Girl is an amazing book. And not just a normal thriller - it's actually good haha unlike the rest.
> 
> As for me, I got Smash Bros! Wooo!



I watched the movie last night and I hurried to get the book today! I was planning on reading the book anyways but the movie made me want to get to it faster. It's soooo good.


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2014)

Today I received _Super Smash Bros 3DS_, the Club Nintendo Yoshi plushie, and a secondhand copy of John le Carr?'s _Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy_.


----------



## nammie (Oct 3, 2014)

got my new phone case in the mail!


----------



## Pearls (Oct 4, 2014)

I got this cute little turtle thing


- - - Post Merge - - -

Why's there 2 and why're they upside down?


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 4, 2014)

^I have that too! My dad got it for me a while back when he went on vacation.


----------



## Zane (Oct 4, 2014)

the crappy art on the box is pretty amusing. Still trying to clear a space to use it hahaha


----------



## Justin (Oct 9, 2014)

Got this awesome UK Disney Villains cover blu-ray a little while ago for my birthday but didn't have internet then and I feel like it deserves posting:






Thanks Tina. <3


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 9, 2014)

I got this today on Mobile.


----------



## Motte (Oct 9, 2014)

Gettin my booty groped by a sleepy man rn.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

Got my arvo snack

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also got SSB4 a couple days ago! C:


----------



## baileyanne94 (Oct 10, 2014)

Cancelled my pre-order of SSB4 because money's tight, but my fiance' surprised me with it on Tuesday!!  <3 Way too nice of a gift, especially since it's not any kind of birthday/anniversary...x) <3




- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> Got this awesome UK Disney Villains cover blu-ray a little while ago for my birthday but didn't have internet then and I feel like it deserves posting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So...there's versions of Disney movies that have the villains on the cover?? Holy crap that is so badass, congrats!!


----------



## Justin (Oct 10, 2014)

baileyanne94 said:


> So...there's versions of Disney movies that have the villains on the cover?? Holy crap that is so badass, congrats!!



Yeah, there's a whole series of them in the UK. Thankfully I don't live there or I would be hella broke right now.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 10, 2014)

Spoiler: woooo~







I was looking at this when I went to Macy's with my mom the other day, and she surprised me. owo


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Oct 11, 2014)

Ordered for Mass Effect 3 for Wii U on Amazon without thinking, I hope the $12 I paid for it doesn't set me back on Smash Bros. Wii U.


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

My violet contact lenses! They're prescription, too, which I'm so happy about. About to get them in the mail any time soon!


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 12, 2014)

PoizonMushro0m said:


> Ordered for Mass Effect 3 for Wii U on Amazon without thinking, I hope the $12 I paid for it doesn't set me back on Smash Bros. Wii U.



Impulse buying, ftw.


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2014)

My mother treated me to _Hyrule Warriors_ and ?50 worth of Amazon gift cards (that she was given free) this week!


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 12, 2014)

This birthday present for a wonderful friend.

She's way too obsessed with that show for her own good..


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 12, 2014)

I just got a Popsicle collectible from Yookey yesterday.

That's sweet. ^ v ^


----------



## starlark (Oct 12, 2014)

this counts right? 
I actually got this "insult" thrown at me today. 

If that doesn't count, then my first Etsy purchase I got a few days ago 


Spoiler


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

A hug C:


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 14, 2014)

I bought a dog a toy


----------



## Mariah (Oct 14, 2014)

I got my permit.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 14, 2014)

being in the army is good for my resume


----------



## starlark (Oct 15, 2014)

Got my ACNL mayor charm today.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 15, 2014)

A high 5


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 15, 2014)

starlark said:


> Got my ACNL mayor charm today.
> View attachment 71206



That's SO CUTE!! Makes me want one!


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 15, 2014)

starlark said:


> Got my ACNL mayor charm today.
> View attachment 71206



That is adorable omg!

I got an ORAS demo code and I am a very, very happy bunny <3


----------



## Leopardfire (Oct 15, 2014)

There's Hallmark near my town that's closing, and everything was half-off. I decided to get something there, and I thought this was cute since it had my name on it.


Spoiler: Pic











My Pokemon Minis also came in today!  I think I'm going to put them on my backpack.


Spoiler: Pic


----------



## xxxmadison (Oct 15, 2014)

I bought a pair of burgundy pants from ebay.


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 16, 2014)

I got an exam


----------



## starlark (Oct 16, 2014)

A* in English and a C in Science woo


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 16, 2014)

Just bought some more pens from Muji.


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 16, 2014)

Got a free download code for Super Smash Bros 3DS!


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 16, 2014)

My boyfriend gave me his perfect condition iPhone 4 and it was delivered on Tuesday (he's in CA I'm in MA) and it's awesome because I've never owned an iPhone before, plus it's white which I love. Always had crappy phones.


----------



## Xion (Oct 16, 2014)

A bagel from Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 16, 2014)

got a hug C:


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 16, 2014)

I got a Chicken Bowl from a convinience store down the street. Well, convinience store/gas station (they added the gas station like 8 years ago). I expected it to taste like **** and I was 95% correct. The rice was way too dry (which I don't get since it was under the chicken, collecting it's fatty oils). I tasted too much garlic from the chicken, the chicken had a weird after taste and the chicken was really soft in the middle. The only reason I'm satisfied is because I was starving. The place is a rip off, they overprice so many things, and most of the stuff taste like **** or the people did a ****ty job with the product.

God, this computer is so slow, it took me 8 minutes to write this...


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 16, 2014)

I just bought Dulce de Leche cookies from the brand El Camino Real Bakery.
They're not too sweet and not too plain, they're pretty good


----------



## Manzanas (Oct 16, 2014)

Solaeus said:


> I just bought Dulce de Leche cookies from the brand El Camino Real Bakery.
> They're not too sweet and not too plain, they're pretty good



Oh, boy, I love dulce de leche. I hope you enjoyed them, I never tried those dulce de leche cookies from El Camino Real Bakery, but they must be a delicacy.

Have you ever tried dulce de leche in its natural state? It's the best.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 16, 2014)

Well, tomorrow i'm getting a forth copy of ac.Today i got some antique pop up books to add to my lovely collection.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 17, 2014)

Mum's agreed to treat me to the Buddy Holly cassette tape wallet I found on etsy.


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 17, 2014)

I received my fourth research paper due next month


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 17, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> Oh, boy, I love dulce de leche. I hope you enjoyed them, I never tried those dulce de leche cookies from El Camino Real Bakery, but they must be a delicacy.
> 
> Have you ever tried dulce de leche in its natural state? It's the best.



Ay Dios mio dulce de leche<333 brings lots of childhood memorys


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 17, 2014)

My hubs brought me breakfast


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Oct 17, 2014)

I GOT...
Homework. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

and it's a friday too


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Chris (Oct 17, 2014)

I got some bad news Wednesday night and my friend bought me this to cheer me up: 






Shame I don't actually own Disney Infinity.


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 17, 2014)

Tina said:


> I got some bad news Wednesday night and my friend bought me this to cheer me up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ow that's cute~ disney infinity 1 day huhuhu

I just bought more pens off of Amazon. These are thin felt tip (sort of) and write oh-so-smoothly! 0.5mm or less is what I aim for, plus it had a bunch of pretty pastel colours.


----------



## Javocado (Oct 17, 2014)

I got tickets to the Odd Future Carnival recently.
It's a mini Carnival/Concert thing in Los Angeles with performers such as: Tyler the Creator, Earl Sweatshirt, Murs, Mac Miller, Pharrell, etc.
I'm pretty hype fam!


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 17, 2014)

I will be getting my super rare Nidorina and Nidoqueen tomy pokemon figures to add to my already big collection in 2 weeks from the Netherlands [: super excited


----------



## Brackets (Oct 17, 2014)

not very exciting, but I just got my upside down watch thingie, so I can tell the time at work, where we're not allowed to wear wrist-watches


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 17, 2014)

I was able to visit a Sanrio store recently. Big deal for me since all of the nearby ones closed down. My mom got me this even though I have a ton of Sanrio tote bags. It's sooooo cute.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 17, 2014)

I got the weekend


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 17, 2014)

I got 7 dollars from J.P.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 17, 2014)

i got a candy cane and i bought a coke afterschool >:3c
im also making the anime club watch markiplier plays fnaf. plus im going to go see the book of life later.


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 17, 2014)

Buying tickets to go to the 13th Gate tonight! Really excited


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 17, 2014)

just ordered this cardigan from urban outfitters. i hope it fits alright. 


Spoiler


----------



## starlark (Oct 18, 2014)

I was gonna take a picture but I put the postcards up already .3.


Spoiler: small haul



Alright, from Hollister I got the Palisades body mist and a tribal print cheetah shirt, from River Island a Lucky Charms cereal bar, a furry cape bib thing, a velvet playsuit and a graphic tee, and I traded in my first copy of ACNL for Harvest Moon: A Tale of Two Towns.
Finally, I got five postcards to put up on my wall from Paperchase, and another pen I use to draw.


Small haul indeed. ;D


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Oct 18, 2014)

I tend to be unorganised and would put my cartridges in the wrong cases. Because of that, I would have to pop open a bunch of cases just to find the one I'm looking for. To solve that, I finally got this.


----------



## Mushrooms (Oct 18, 2014)

I just got a can of coke! LOL*!

*I'm so sorry...


----------



## Pearls (Oct 18, 2014)

I got a bottle of water.
omg I'm so boring xD
Oh and a download code for the Special Demo Pokemon Alpha Sapphire/Omega Ruby.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 19, 2014)

I just got some soymilk.


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 19, 2014)

ordered a sweater from Zara. yay.


----------



## Pearls (Oct 19, 2014)

I ordered Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney from Amazon


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 19, 2014)

When the lady asked me who he was for, I said "my little cousin" .... 


Spoiler: d=(?▽｀)=b


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 19, 2014)

Got breakfast


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 21, 2014)

New balisong trainer came today, much better weighted than my last one


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 21, 2014)

I bought X-Men: Days of Future Past on DVD, I saw it three times at the movies, and now I get to take them all home <3


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 21, 2014)

Just got the demo for Pokemon ORAS~


----------



## Vinathi (Oct 21, 2014)

just got my paycheck, $54 for every two weeks, which is good because i only work one day a week for only 3 hours


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 21, 2014)

my highschool diploma


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

Got a snack C:


----------



## mogyay (Oct 21, 2014)

new make up yay! got a new eye shadow palette and some lipsticks  i do love when there's a 3 for 2 deal going on!


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 21, 2014)

i bought a new highlighter and have been highlighting my study guide notes like mad.


----------



## Groovycat64 (Oct 21, 2014)

I bought a used, complete copy of Animal Crossing: Wild World for the Nintendo DS.

I used to own it, but seem to have lost my old copy.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

got a sandwich and some fruit C:


----------



## Envy (Oct 22, 2014)

I just got a new PC so I can finally actually play The Sims 3. xD


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 22, 2014)

Got my ORAS demo. Its fun, but got old after the 6th playthrough. The full game should be a lot better.


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 22, 2014)

got this cone of deliciousness last night 

_matcha soft serve~_


----------



## Javocado (Oct 22, 2014)

Got some delicious chili cheese fries that I'm about to devour


----------



## azukitan (Oct 23, 2014)

Didn't bother taking my own picture but I got a full-art Dragonite from a booster pack yesterday ^^ A personal big deal since it's my favorite Pokemon, and now I won't have to spend $15.


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 23, 2014)

I just got an awesome Gallade keyring in the mail from eBay, and it's going on my keys right this SECOND!


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 23, 2014)

I got some eShop cards so I could download a copy of Pok?mon Art Academy tonight c:


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 23, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> got this cone of deliciousness last night
> 
> _matcha soft serve~_



I AM SO JEALOUS THEY DONT SELL GREEN TEA ICE CREAM ANYWHERE AROUND HERE


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 24, 2014)

Pok?mon Art Academy woooo! This game is really cute guys.


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 24, 2014)

I went to Ikea in my lunchbreak today and somehow ended up with a 3ft cuddly shark. I'm not complaining though, he's really awesome!


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 25, 2014)

Got some more cool stuff

PICTURES.





Monster Hunter pillow




Coffee cool mugs




Toad shirt


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 25, 2014)

I got cheap sushi from our local supermarket last night, and Hot Cheetos 2 days ago because I wanted to get a sandwich but I only had $6 and most of the good sandwiches were $8-$13. I also got gum 2 days ago because I wanted to save the gum for school incase I forget to bring water to school. Also I got a clarinet cleaning and maintinence (spelled it wrong) kit. That's it.


----------



## Mango (Oct 25, 2014)

i got feels


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 25, 2014)

I got two cartilage piercings on my ear, both rings. woooo.


----------



## penguins (Oct 25, 2014)

i got a bag of chips
woo


----------



## Nashiro (Oct 26, 2014)

Bought my boyfriend a G-Shock watch and ordering Pokemon for him tomorrow for our anniversary :U 

He's getting me Brawl, judging from the hints he dropped this morning.

I somewhat wish he got me jewelry instead with a meaning to it bc all of the gifts hes given me are to do with games and I just wanna be girly y'know???


----------



## Peisinoe (Oct 26, 2014)

Nashiro said:


> Bought my boyfriend a G-Shock watch and ordering Pokemon for him tomorrow for our anniversary :U
> 
> He's getting me Brawl, judging from the hints he dropped this morning.
> 
> I somewhat wish he got me jewelry instead with a meaning to it bc all of the gifts hes given me are to do with games and I just wanna be girly y'know???



Maybe tell him? Or drop hints. It's best to be upfront about things like this. Sometimes guys just don't know. He probably thinks it's safe to go with things you usually like instead of something else.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 26, 2014)

I went to GameStop to reserve a copy of Alpha Sapphire and they gave me a free download for Pokemon X & Y so I get a free shiny Gengar! I thought that was pretty sweet.


----------



## starlark (Oct 26, 2014)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I went to GameStop to reserve a copy of Alpha Sapphire and they gave me a free download for Pokemon X & Y so I get a free shiny Gengar! I thought that was pretty sweet.



Dude! Lucky 
Downloaded the first three episodes of Come Fly With Me, a 2010 comedy type thing with Matt Lucas and David Walliams-hence my sig. Also downloaded a couple of new songs, bought a new sketchbook, new book (that I've already finished and am angry at), new pencils and The Cat Returns.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 1, 2014)

Spoiler: I'm not obsessed with this series at all, what are you talking about.












I am SO happy I got this in the mail today! It's pretty huge (24 x 36 inches), so i'm gonna get it framed and hang it over my bed. c:


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 2, 2014)

yeah i know i said i am not really a fan of apple, and i'm still not, but my mother ended up getting two iPhones and gave one to me.


----------



## Locket (Nov 2, 2014)

I got pizza!


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 2, 2014)

EndlessElements said:


> yeah i know i said i am not really a fan of apple, and i'm still not, but my mother ended up getting two iPhones and gave one to me.



I'm super jealous of that pink PS3 controller oh my gosh.


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 2, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> I'm super jealous of that pink PS3 controller oh my gosh.



every place i looked didn't have it, either, so i had to order it off of ebay, which was better due to it being slightly cheaper!


----------



## Pearls (Nov 2, 2014)

I got Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney omg yay finally it took nearly a month to arrive


----------



## Imitation (Nov 2, 2014)

I just ordered this!




I can't wait for it to come!


----------



## ibelleS (Nov 2, 2014)

I traded two matching nightstands for two non-matching filing cabinets


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 2, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> I just ordered this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg nice! i was debating whether or not to pre-order that.


----------



## Chaotix (Nov 8, 2014)

I got this linky thing.





My job gave me a turkey o.o


----------



## starlark (Nov 8, 2014)

Chaotix said:


> I got this linky thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Safeways is still a thing? Good grief.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But anyway, it's a good lookin' turkey.


----------



## Chaotix (Nov 8, 2014)

starlark said:


> Safeways is still a thing? Good grief.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But anyway, it's a good lookin' turkey.



Safeway is still a thing in the US and the turkey btw was a 24 pounder.


----------



## Mango (Nov 8, 2014)

a girlfriend

and i just got 3 new n64 controllers, a yellow one, a clearish one, and a purple one, and im getting my brother an orange or black one soon


----------



## sakurakiki (Nov 8, 2014)

I got a Kyon nendoroid from The Disappearance of Haruhi Suzumiya! I felt so bad earlier when he arrived as I completely forgot that I ordered him & I was just like: "What on earth is this...?" I'M SORRY, KYON. ;__;

Really happy with him, though!


----------



## Geneve (Nov 8, 2014)

I got a box of Dots and tickets to see BH6 last night.


----------



## cIementine (Nov 8, 2014)

My Daddy said he was going to buy us WWE tickets for next April!!
I'm excited hue hue
Also if I do well in my chemistry test I get to buy attack on titan: no regrets v.2


----------



## Tao (Nov 8, 2014)

I bought a WiiU with Mario Kart 8 yesterday, it came with a bunch of other stuff but none of that is really useful or important.


Bought Wind Waker HD today. I really don't know why I didn't just buy it yesterday with the WiiU to be honest because I knew I was going to buy it...


----------



## Radda (Nov 8, 2014)

I got a pair of jeggings and some soup.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 8, 2014)

I got an iPhone 6 earlier this week.


----------



## Alyx (Nov 8, 2014)

I got a bunch of brand new gloves! Two pairs have owls and one pair is just black but look super cute.


----------



## Goth (Nov 8, 2014)

I got Freakyforms Deluxe sometime this week

I feel like everyone has so much more money then me


----------



## oath2order (Nov 8, 2014)

Got my credit card in the mail


----------



## CiceroCF (Nov 9, 2014)

I got a cat.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 12, 2014)

I got this framed! And now it gloriously hangs over my bed and matches my Monet print, Hello Kitty poster, and ballerina canvas that I also have hanging in my room. xD 


Spoiler: :D


----------



## CR33P (Nov 12, 2014)

i got sad news


----------



## Eagles_shadow (Nov 13, 2014)

Fantasy life and destiny 2/eternia came in today, got hearts R yesterday.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 13, 2014)

I got a new toothbrush and now I can use this old one to clean my shoes yipee


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

I got Fantasy Life! x3


----------



## doveling (Nov 13, 2014)

ahh got new essie "bikini so teeny" nail polish in the mail today weee


----------



## Slayer_Buffy (Nov 13, 2014)

Eagles_shadow said:


> Fantasy life and destiny 2/eternia came in today, got hearts R yesterday.


OOoo I have Tales of Eternia too, worth lots of money now.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 13, 2014)

I got myself some cute new laceless trainers, and a new cover for my Kindle as the old one was getting worn out.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2014)

Eagles_shadow said:


> Fantasy life and destiny 2/eternia came in today, got hearts R yesterday.



Is that one Tales good? Been thinking about it.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 13, 2014)

I got that MK8 DLC on deck


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 13, 2014)

Javocado said:


> I got a new toothbrush and now I can use this old one to clean my shoes yipee


Haha, I use my old toothbrush to clean my shoes too.


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 13, 2014)

got my Dratini and Dragonair figures in the mail today. Sandslash coming soon.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 13, 2014)

I haven't gotten it yet.... But I ordered a Wii U Mario Kart 8 bundle with a bunch of added stuff and I should have by the time my birthday rolls around (11 days)


----------



## hulaburger (Nov 13, 2014)

I got a cat case for my 3ds :3 
and I got Super Mario 64 in the mail today too


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 13, 2014)

hulaburger said:


> I got a cat case for my 3ds :3
> and I got Super Mario 64 in the mail today too



Ahhh that case is so adorable! Been thinking about getting the pink one for my XL.


----------



## xiaonu (Nov 13, 2014)

I got these hello kitty pins from an event ^^


----------



## Udoxas (Nov 14, 2014)

Just got Earthbound from the Wii U virtual console. I haven't played it yet, but I can tell it'll be awesome!
Too lazy to post a pic.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2014)

Well our treated me for way too much today.. xD Well her choice


----------



## Chaotix (Nov 16, 2014)

Just got tickets for wrestlemania 31 tonight.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Nov 16, 2014)

Well I got some Daifuku candies and some amazing bbq chips. Gonna receive something - well, a lot of something's in the mail tomorrow and Wednesday so I'll post it then. For now though, physical stuff wise, my friend sent me an early bday gift 
The awesome Yveltal which now sits upon his throne that is my laptop lol


----------



## Delphine (Nov 16, 2014)

Got a Roger Rabbit figure and an Optimus Prime figure to go with my Bumblebee n_n I've looked everywhere but couldn't find Raphael from _TMNT_, my one missing turtle ;-; The others feel pretty lonely without their brother next to my TV...
Also found an awesome and really cute looking Deadpool plush n_n


----------



## Groovycat64 (Nov 17, 2014)

Just bought the complete Hey Arnold! series.

Let the nostalgia begin!


----------



## NikkiNikki (Nov 17, 2014)

I got fooooooooood


----------



## Eagles_shadow (Nov 17, 2014)

got disgaea 4 for vita, some face plates for my light switch and electrical outlets, and a new nightstand


----------



## Chaotix (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## M O L K O (Nov 17, 2014)

I have a headache


----------



## Greninja (Nov 17, 2014)

I got a sloppy table


----------



## Punchyleaf (Nov 17, 2014)

View attachment 74960


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 18, 2014)

Chaotix said:


>



Haha this is awesome!

I got some cold medicine, and a 36" plush octopus that is my present from Santa. Trying to stuff it in a cupboard right now and it's tentacles keep falling out all over the place.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 18, 2014)

I gots a shiny.


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Callaway said:


> I gots a shiny.



what's up twin? [:

View attachment 73450


----------



## Eagles_shadow (Nov 18, 2014)

Took its sweet time getting here.


----------



## matt (Nov 18, 2014)

Just obtained strong trebor mints for 50p at news agents


----------



## Punchyleaf (Nov 19, 2014)

8)


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 19, 2014)

I got food.  Food is always good to get.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 19, 2014)

I got a class off whoop


----------



## Flop (Nov 19, 2014)

Loviechu said:


> View attachment 75103
> 8)


*Vomits rainbows*

I want.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

I got .."tired" huehehue


----------



## Punchyleaf (Nov 19, 2014)

Fierce said:


> *Vomits rainbows*
> 
> I want.




It was $135 for the whole set, not including tax of course, but so so so so worth it ; U ; gonna add them to the rest of my plushies when I clear the desktop lmao


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 19, 2014)

matt said:


> I just purchased a preorder for omega sapphire so I get bonus free kyrogue model from game store!!!!



Omega Sapphire?
Obvi hax are obvi,
game of the year 2k14,
must be the new Pokeman Grey and Pink remake!
All jokes aside, 
I recently purchased a soul from my local dealer
all jokes aside! (for real now!)
I recently purchased some Skittles, best 25 cents I ever used.


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 19, 2014)

GTA V for the PS4


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm so happy


----------



## Eagles_shadow (Nov 21, 2014)

got dat smash 4 bundle.






I didn't reserve it as I was unsure if I'd have enough for it. while in line with one guy in front of me in Gamestop, someone called to ask if they had any spare bundles left. I should've done so too but didn't. he said one, and i immediately said i was gonna by it, so he told the person on the phone i was gonna buy it.m to hold onto it and pay over the phone lol.

Person on the phone wanted him to hold onto it and pay over the phone lol. All I have to say in response is get ****in' dunked on. 

Also my bro i coming over later with Pokemon, I'm getting Omega Ruby.


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 21, 2014)

Got Alpha Sapphire and a cute poster with it im happy


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 21, 2014)

I got nothing because I'm from the UK and Nintendo punishes us by giving us late game releases.

I guess I received a big slice of disappointment.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Nintendo day guys!


----------



## cIementine (Nov 21, 2014)

I got sims 3 generations and design and high tech last weekend


----------



## bijou (Nov 21, 2014)

anything? i'm at a cafe right now and i just got a white hot chocolate with raspberry flavoring. it's light pink and fluffy and delicious :^)


----------



## Tao (Nov 21, 2014)

I hate everybody who has Smash WiiU...It ain't out here till the 28th...


Though today I bought 'the Wonderful 101' as well as a Buzz Lightyear and Spiderman figures for Disney Infinity. Also got myself the Hyrule Warriors season pass thingy.

Got myself a Yoshi plush yesterday with my Club Nintendo Stars.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 21, 2014)

Tao said:


> I hate everybody who has Smash WiiU...It ain't out here till the 28th...
> 
> 
> Though today I bought 'the Wonderful 101' as well as a Buzz Lightyear and Spiderman figures for Disney Infinity. Also got myself the Hyrule Warriors season pass thingy.
> ...



fite me


----------



## Ragdoll (Nov 22, 2014)

yess.

- - - Post Merge - - -



VillagerBoyDreams said:


> Omega Sapphire?
> Obvi hax are obvi,
> game of the year 2k14,
> must be the new Pokeman Grey and Pink remake!
> ...



Laughed a little harder than i should've.

Idk why my pic is sideways btw.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 22, 2014)

I got the smash bundle, Alpha Sapphire and the smash bros champion belt.


----------



## Chaotix (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 22, 2014)

oh man, this thread is going to be my everything

will post some of the **** I got recently when not being 2lazy2grab


----------



## Javocado (Nov 22, 2014)

I got $25 from beating some of my m8's at Smash


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 22, 2014)

This


Spoiler









The one in the plastic is the Japanese Kyogre pre-order figure.


----------



## MrPuzzleMan (Nov 22, 2014)

I don't have a pic, but my Christmas gift to myself was an xbox one. Now I just need to catch up on those bills. ;_;


----------



## Tao (Nov 22, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> fite me



u wot m8? 1 v 1 mi, eye rek u kid.

Lits setl dis in smesh.


----------



## Chris (Nov 22, 2014)

_Smash_ and _Pok?mon_ aren't out in my country yet, but _Assassin's Creed: Rogue_ came out yesterday!


----------



## Flop (Nov 22, 2014)

This thread proves that Sapphire is always the superior game to Ruby


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 22, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> I got nothing because I'm from the UK and Nintendo punishes us by giving us late game releases.
> 
> I guess I received a big slice of disappointment.



Same  This is gonna be one long and frustrating week of trying to avoid spoilers whilst wasting away from unhappiness ><

Today I got a bunch of gifts in the post that I'd ordered for my family, and I'm actually really starting to look forward to Christmas now.


----------



## ryan88 (Nov 22, 2014)

I bought The MVP rank for the hypixel minecraft server a few days ago


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 22, 2014)

I GOT SAPPHIRE


----------



## Chaotix (Nov 24, 2014)

Just made Platinum status this year for club nintendo.





This is my 6th straight year of platinum btw.


----------



## Tao (Nov 24, 2014)

Chaotix said:


> Just made Platinum status this year for club nintendo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What exactly are Platinum status and how do you get them? I assume you get something for it?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Today I bought myself a Black Wii/WiiU Nun-chuck for the bargain price of ?6 brand new (the other cheapest I could find was ?20). I also ordered myself a Black Wiimote. 

I didn't have a Wii, so I had to buy these thing so I can play Mario Galaxy and Zelda :3 Though I'm an idiot and haven't ordered any games for the Wii yet...


----------



## Saylor (Nov 24, 2014)

I got an ocarina


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 24, 2014)

Notice my lack of posting in this thread.:3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saylor said:


> I got an ocarina



From where? Songbird?


----------



## Saylor (Nov 24, 2014)

DarkOnyx said:


> Notice my lack of posting in this thread.:3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I'm broke so I just ordered the cheapest one I could find on Amazon, I think it was from Ocarina Wind or something like that. I'd like to get one from Songbird though, maybe when I have some more money!


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 24, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 67776



I have those in pencil bag form...


----------



## JennaBoo (Nov 24, 2014)

Got Super Smash Bros Wii U! (Not today but yesterday)


----------



## Loriii (Nov 25, 2014)

Finally got hold of these!  




Spoiler


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 25, 2014)

I already posted this elsewhere, but I'm just so excited, lol.



Spoiler: so stoked



I didn't think I had enough garbage snacks to last the weekend.
But that was silly. I still have some mini oreos left!



Hey, Boyfriend was responsible for eating some of that pile, too.


----------



## Eagles_shadow (Nov 25, 2014)

I have NO idea how my brother got coffee aaaalllll over the shrink wrap when picking it up, but thankfully it wasn't damaged otherwise I would've been pissed as hell. But anyways...



Spoiler: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## easpa (Nov 25, 2014)

Went to a con last weekend and got a few cool prints, a Pancham plush, wooden Hoenn gym badges, Akira on dvd and Disgaea 4 



Spoiler


----------



## Tao (Nov 26, 2014)

The Yoshi doll I got from Club Nintendo arrived today :3

It's super adorable and great quality...The shoddy picture doesn't do it justice though :/

View attachment 75705


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 26, 2014)

Happy (2 days late) Birthday to me! <3


----------



## Flop (Nov 26, 2014)

ShinyYoshi said:


> View attachment 75715
> 
> Happy (2 days late) Birthday to me! <3


Cool!  Add me on NN man


----------



## Tao (Nov 27, 2014)

Super Mario Bros U arrived today :3 It's a pretty easy game buuuut...I'm quite enjoying it


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 27, 2014)

Fierce said:


> Cool!  Add me on NN man



I just saw this but I definitely will!


----------



## unintentional (Nov 27, 2014)

Got a rad shirt today <3


----------



## Chris (Nov 27, 2014)

This came a day early (release date is Nov 28 where I live)! And, even better, my class for tomorrow was cancelled! \o/


----------



## Chaotix (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Tao (Nov 28, 2014)

The picture isn't 100% clear but:
- Smash Bros
- Kirby Amiibo
- Yoshi Amiibo
- Yoshi figure I found in a toy shop (it has a 'mystery gift' with it in a '?' box. Haven't opened it, don't know what it is yet. I assume it's a Yoshi egg) (Edit: I was right, it was a Yoshi Egg)
- 'The Marvel Encyclopedia' (updated and expanded). Possibly the best 'Marvel index' I've found so far.

(Obviously unpictured: The 'Samus' Amiibo I bought my best friend as an early Christmas Present)

View attachment 75879



I also just ordered:
- Smash U Gamecube adapter (They sold out in the store, found them online for pretty cheap)
- Lilo and Stitch 2
- Stitch! The Movie
- Leroy and Stitch
- Mario Galaxy
- A Stitch Onesie
- A Stitch phone charm for my 3DS
- Blade TV series box set for my mums Christmas gift (She loves Blade).


None of these were discounted for 'black friday'....Yes....I'm totally skint now and will be living off cheap cheap noodles for the next month xD Totally worth it though. 

It's also not obvious to who my favorite character ever is either, is it...


----------



## unintentional (Nov 29, 2014)

I got a furby yo ;u;

I also got a few more things for my gerbils when I get them c:


----------



## f11 (Nov 29, 2014)

A new blanket


----------



## mdchan (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm too lazy to pull the sd card out of my cheap camera, but I finally got volumes 6-9 of the No.6 manga.  ^^


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 1, 2014)

all arrived, so


Spoiler: last month's figure shipments


----------



## WonderK (Dec 1, 2014)

No pictures. Just a list.

1. Super Smash Brothers Wii U
2. Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
3. Game Cube controller adapter for Wii U
4. Special addition Game Cube controller. 
5. Kirby Amiibo (Kirby main)



Chaotix said:


>



7.8/10, too much water.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 1, 2014)

WonderK said:


> 7.8/10, too much water.



I think you mean too little

the 3DS and game aren't in a bucket floating in a tub


----------



## WonderK (Dec 1, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> I think you mean too little
> 
> the 3DS and game aren't in a bucket floating in a tub



Oh. Yeah, you're right. 

9.8/10 then.


----------



## Tessie (Dec 1, 2014)

mi padre me compro un libro se llama "Kaplan PCAT 2014-2015 Study Guide" 
ahora puedo preparar para este examen 8)


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 1, 2014)

@Tessie- Ah! Buena suerte! Escuela de medicina?


----------



## Tessie (Dec 2, 2014)

no, escuela de farmacia  gracias!


----------



## Caius (Dec 2, 2014)

Callaway got me a desk today so I'm no longer using the kitchen counter as a housing for my computer. I cried.


----------



## Tessie (Dec 2, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> Callaway got me a desk today so I'm no longer using the kitchen counter as a housing for my computer. I cried.



dang thats some stronk internet friendship right there


----------



## Caius (Dec 2, 2014)

Tessie said:


> dang thats some stronk internet friendship right there



She's behind me. She lives with me.


----------



## WonderK (Dec 2, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> She's behind me. She lives with me.



Vouched.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Dec 2, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> She's behind me. She lives with me.


----------



## Caius (Dec 2, 2014)

Callaway said:


>



WTF MAN.






Excuse the mess that is my house right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2014)

I got a ticket, yay


----------



## Aradai (Dec 2, 2014)

i got the flu.
i also got a gift card from a clothing store so now i can buy more hoodies!!


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 2, 2014)

It was raining a lot so I got one of those bubble umbrellas. We'll see how much I can use it.


----------



## Peoki (Dec 7, 2014)

I just bought the Super Mario 3D World Wii U bundle with MK8 and a free Fox Amiibo.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 7, 2014)

I got a cookie


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 7, 2014)

I keep wanting to post in here but literally all I spend money on is alcohol and that ain't the look....
like seriously... just bought a handle of Jager, a handle of 101, a 5th of whiskey, and two of those lil 35ml bottles of jager, along with a case of yuengling.......... I had to foot the bill for the post exam party.


----------



## M O L K O (Dec 7, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> I keep wanting to post in here but literally all I spend money on is alcohol and that ain't the look....
> like seriously... just bought a handle of Jager, a handle of 101, a 5th of whiskey, and two of those lil 35ml bottles of jager, along with a case of yuengling.......... I had to foot the bill for the post exam party.



u shouldnt post ur prn here


I got two albums I've been after. 


Spoiler: image is pretty big


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 7, 2014)

I got the second sailor moon manga. I also got Rune Factory Frontier.


----------



## Radda (Dec 7, 2014)

100 bucks for ass kissing.


----------



## Syd (Dec 7, 2014)

I just got a humidifier and zoo tycoon 2.


----------



## Groovycat64 (Dec 7, 2014)

Got a bowl of Cookies and Cream ice cream! 

Hooray!


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 7, 2014)

Just got a chocolate bar and a box of chocolates for a Secret Santa exchange.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 7, 2014)

I got a ticket to see Mockingjay last night!


----------



## Loriii (Dec 8, 2014)

Finally got these pair of store-exclusive Limited Ed stuff xD I don't live in the US so I had to import them (and be patient in waiting) *__*



Spoiler


----------



## Chris (Dec 8, 2014)

M O L K O said:


> u shouldnt post ur prn here
> 
> 
> I got two albums I've been after.
> ...



I love _Black Market Music_. It's one of my fave albums. <3


Over the weekend I got:





_Kingdom Hearts 2.5_
Two dresses, a jumper, and a pair of trousers.
A penguin plushie as a Christmas present from a friend. 
And Meg-Mog bought us these handmade kitty ornaments called friendshipcats.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 8, 2014)

Tina said:


> Over the weekend I got:
> 
> _Kingdom Hearts 2.5_
> Two dresses, a jumper, and a pair of trousers.
> ...



oh my god *youre so lucky*
i really want to play 2 again :[
i have the original game but i dont have a ps2. i mean i DO (i think like.... 2 or 3) but none of them are working. pls tell me how awesome it is ok

=

over the weekend i got a haircut :]


----------



## Chaotix (Dec 8, 2014)

I got a bunch of amiibo's and decided on the ones that I have(extra's) for well...


----------



## Chris (Dec 8, 2014)

Chaotix said:


> I got a bunch of amiibo's and decided on the ones that I have(extra's) for well...



Wow, that's pretty cool. I like it.


----------



## Groovycat64 (Dec 8, 2014)

That's an excellent idea using your Amiibo's as Chirstmas tree ornaments!

As for me, I've been trying to get some DS and 3DS games lately, and I just got two in the mail today;

- Shin Megami Tensei IV
- Super Mario 64 DS


----------



## Chaotix (Dec 8, 2014)

Tina said:


> Wow, that's pretty cool. I like it.



Thanks Tina.


----------



## Zane (Dec 11, 2014)

Actually got these a couple days ago but still so happy with them, I never find stuff like this in the stores around here. Too bad there were no blue ones though.


----------



## Tessie (Dec 11, 2014)

i gotta headache


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 11, 2014)

Today I got a new haircut, I'm all smart for Christmas now!


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 11, 2014)

Just got a shiny eevee ;-;


----------



## EmmaFrost (Dec 11, 2014)

I got this stuff recently:














(inspired by seeing it in this thread!)


----------



## Javocado (Dec 11, 2014)

I secured a pillow in the Fair Shop bless


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 11, 2014)

2 boxes of pink hair dye.


----------



## Lambish (Dec 12, 2014)

*I bought a really lovely wall decoration today for my home irl.
It's about 4 feet wide and two~threeish tall.
It's a bunch of wheels and cogs arranged nicely, can't wait to find somewhere to hang it <3


I love steampunkish things :3*


----------



## Joy (Dec 13, 2014)

Uhhh recently I bought
Fantasy Life
Super Smash Bros
Cantu: Curl Holding creme


----------



## Delphine (Dec 14, 2014)

Last week I bought a Jessica Rabbit figure (to go with my RR figure), and last Friday I bought a new USB flash drive in the shape of Sylvester the Cat, the _Back to the Future_ trilogy in Blu Ray, _Guardians of the Galaxy_ in Blu Ray, _100 Ideas that Changed Film_ by David Parkinson, the soundtrack from _Interstellar_ and some gifts for a friend's birthday and for Christmas. 

I am now completely broke ;u; But I regret nothing.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

I just got a cold I think. Not feeling well.


----------



## Flop (Dec 14, 2014)

Noiru said:


> I just got a cold I think. Not feeling well.





Tessie said:


> i gotta headache


Can we please not make posts like these


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

Flop said:


> Can we please not make posts like these



hypochondriac or?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 14, 2014)

I got a cold!

I also got my sister's presents today.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Dec 14, 2014)

I went to an antique shop and bought myself two old reindeer christmas ornaments.They are really cute.


----------



## azukitan (Dec 14, 2014)

Bought myself another Higurashi Deformania figure~ Picture wasn't taken by me, btw 83;;


----------



## Flop (Dec 14, 2014)

Noiru said:


> hypochondriac or?


No, it's just dumb when people post that.
What did I get today?  I got annoyed. Yayyyyyy!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

Flop said:


> No, it's just dumb when people post that.
> What did I get today?  I got annoyed. Yayyyyyy!



Really, well at least it spice things up ;p


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 14, 2014)

My dad forgot to take my christmas present out of the car, so now I know that I'm getting a 32-inch TV for my bedroom! C:
I'll finally be able to play smash in my room~


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 14, 2014)

I bought a pork spring roll from 7-11 yesterday.
And yes, it's as bad as it sounds.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flop said:


> No, it's just dumb when people post that.
> What did I get today?  I got annoyed. Yayyyyyy!



It's really not that bad lol.
If they got it, they got it.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 14, 2014)

I got another Smash Wii U.

Now to wait until my brothers scream so loudly at Smash Tour to get the Wii U taken from us for the next 2-3 months...

*sigh*
I'm both happy and mad at the same time with this situation.


----------



## Justin (Dec 14, 2014)

THANK YOU KAIAA!!


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 14, 2014)

I got ebola.


----------



## Beardo (Dec 14, 2014)

I got a commision on Deviantart~

I had myself drawn in a situation (it's kinda mature) and since the artist is popular, people are looking at my page. Someone actually asked to draw me!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 14, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> I got ebola.



Too soon.

I got my blue balloon. Its not a thing irl but i like it and im proud of my little guy ;^;


----------



## Javocado (Dec 15, 2014)

I got Red Feather #2 holla


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

I got 5 tickets from the Bottle event thing, was like.. 2 off? Nice surprise


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Dec 15, 2014)

I just got a Nintendo $10 Eshop Gift Card! 

Now, I can finally buy those beautiful home screen themes...


----------



## sakurakiki (Dec 15, 2014)

I got a little Marill plushie that I've been waiting on arriving for about a month. He's nothing big but I'm in love with him. <3


----------



## Zane (Dec 18, 2014)

WHY DID THIS HAPPEN OMG


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 18, 2014)

Blue feather. A little late, but I regret it a lot.


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 18, 2014)

YES YES YES


Spoiler: KING CAESAR!











My fav <3


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 18, 2014)

badcrumbs said:


> YES YES YES
> 
> 
> Spoiler: KING CAESAR!
> ...



wtf is that he looks like he belongs in a games workshop store


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 18, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> wtf is that he looks like he belongs in a games workshop store



Looks like me in the morning


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 18, 2014)

He's my favorite Godzilla monster. Doesn't get enough love.
Edit: Also, my avatar. To which I added the hat and beard. And human lips, but you can't really see them. My own personal touch.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> wtf is that he looks like he belongs in a games workshop store



yes lol +1

also i got. food lol idk


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 18, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Looks like me in the morning



dont flatter urself


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 18, 2014)

LMAO 

GOT ME THERE


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Dec 19, 2014)

Yay, I just bought three home screen themes! 

I bought the ACNL: Bulletin Board, Onemuri (is that what it's called?) Pikachu, and the Mario: Items themes! They're all so adorable!


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm a huge fan of music. 



Spoiler


----------



## Praesilith (Dec 19, 2014)

I got an early Christmas gift from my friend and my boyfriends mom.
My friend got me this golden gift box of Ferraro rochers (not actually gold but it's cute), macaroni and cheese and hot pockets  and my boyfriends mom got me a mug with the states football team (well one of them lol.)


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 19, 2014)

I bought the ability to use an animated avatar on here. Does that count? I'm addicted to my dancing arctic fox (get it? get it? )


----------



## Delphine (Dec 20, 2014)

Magnificent Red Robin action figure (it had been a while since I last bought a really nice figure), and I got two _Penguins of Madagascar_ cups because I bought some popcorn and sodas (at first, the cash lady didn't give me any, and I asked 'Doesn't this menu come with a cup?', turned out I hadn't picked the right menu but she gave me the cups anyway).



Spoiler


----------



## Chris (Dec 20, 2014)

Got Villager on Thursday and Zelda arrived this morning.


----------



## Coach (Dec 20, 2014)

We got a new fridge, so that's fun! It was a water dispenser, so I will get hours of fun out of that.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 20, 2014)

My little brother made me a grilled cheese sammich.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Delphine said:


> Magnificent Red Robin action figure (it had been a while since I last bought a really nice figure), and I got two _Penguins of Madagascar_ cups because I bought some popcorn and sodas (at first, the cash lady didn't give me any, and I asked 'Doesn't this menu come with a cup?', turned out I hadn't picked the right menu but she gave me the cups anyway).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



LOL I was thinking of the restaurant Red Robin xD
Then I opened it, and was like, oh... Still doesn't disappoint! <3


----------



## Delphine (Dec 20, 2014)

honeyaura said:


> LOL I was thinking of the restaurant Red Robin xD
> Then I opened it, and was like, oh... Still doesn't disappoint! <3



Haha so there's a restaurant named Red Robin? x) What do you know!


----------



## lazuli (Dec 20, 2014)

i got $20 USD, am at mcdonalds, will be getting more candy/junk food and will have dinner at logans steak house :00000


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 20, 2014)

I bought so many Christmas presents today  
I guess I didn't technically get them, but others will!


----------



## toxapex (Dec 21, 2014)

I got Shantae and the Pirate's Curse. _It's reeeeeeaaally good._ 

Although it's pretty fanservicey but maybe I'm being a prude w/e


----------



## LaceGloves (Dec 21, 2014)

I got a pastel 3DS theme thingy. c,: It matches my 3DS case too.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

Got Fantasy Life yesterday in the EShop x)


----------



## Punchyleaf (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 21, 2014)

Weee!


----------



## Elise (Dec 21, 2014)

I bought A LOT of clothes and some makeup. The clothes are mostly from h and m which I don't have where I live and I got some nice makeup duty free and some cheaper makeup that you can't get where I live. I'm overseas so I've been doing a crazy amount of shopping this last week.


----------



## matt (Dec 21, 2014)

Thinking of getting an amiibo just because I can lol


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2014)

Got some tickets from the signature participation, always nice


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 21, 2014)

I got the nintendog Labrador theme for my... It's so cute ;-; planning on getting a pokemon one soon


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 21, 2014)

My dad won a $250 Best Buy gift card and gave it to me as an early Christmas present.
Shopping spree!


Spoiler










I did get *one* practical thing, which was a super fancy new electric razor for the bf.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2014)

ew razors.

Anyways, my friend gave me Shadow Warrior on Steam and a few trading cards so I could get the holiday badge <3


----------



## Javocado (Dec 21, 2014)

I got a Pokeball poster and a Hawlucha plush and a dancing Groot and a really underrated SpongeBob game for the gamecube :,)


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 21, 2014)

My grandparents brought me food from this Christmas party. Yummy.


----------



## boujee (Dec 21, 2014)

I got a iPhone 6 plus for a pre-birthday gift. &#55356;&#57113;&#55356;&#57113;


----------



## Chaotix (Dec 21, 2014)

Got these.

MK8





Dr. Doom shirt


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 22, 2014)

My cousin got me a really nice ring and I got some money for my late birthday + early christmas present. Yayy.


----------



## Zane (Dec 22, 2014)

it's been 3000 years.png




actually it's probably been about two years since I got this poster and I FINALLY found a frame that would support its irregular measurements (it's _still_ slightly too short but idec anymore). I was too lazy and self conscious to get a custom frame lmao so I'm still stuck with a rolled-up Pikmin poster from 2 Club Nintendo years ago.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 22, 2014)

Zenith said:


> I got a iPhone 6 plus for a pre-birthday gift. ����



LUCKY AHHH!  what colour!?


----------



## Tao (Dec 22, 2014)

My Stitch Onesie arrived from Japan this morning. It's been about a month and I forgot that I even ordered it xD

I bought Kirby Superstar and Megaman II on Wii U Virtual Console. Got the Skyward Sword Hyrule Warriors skins with the change I had left on the eShop.


That Zelda skin though :3


----------



## euroR (Dec 22, 2014)

got these 2  =)



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

Most idiotic phone call to date


----------



## Chaotix (Dec 22, 2014)

I bought more amiibo's and started my collection


----------



## Zane (Dec 22, 2014)

Chaotix said:


> I bought more amiibo's and started my collection



The way you're displaying them is really cool, I like it!
but now i get mad every time i see the marth amiibo because i passed up my chance to buy it lol


----------



## Tao (Dec 22, 2014)

Chaotix said:


> I bought more amiibo's and started my collection





Honestly, I'm more impressed with the way you've presented them than the actual Amiibo's themselves.


----------



## Delphine (Dec 23, 2014)

Spoiler: these two babies









Curse you Funko for making so many adorable figures ;-; But bless you as well for making such cute figures...
The baby dancing Groot is an early Christmas present from my best friend :3 And the Baymax is a present from me to me.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 23, 2014)

I didn't technically just get these, but I got them when I was in elementary school and just now found them again in my closet XD


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 23, 2014)

Many many phone calls to come out of my room and start my daily chores. I literally just woke up, and it's not a busy day. Every day of this, and it gets annoying.


----------



## Pineapple Bacteria (Dec 23, 2014)

I got a manicure with my cuz's 2day #christmas nails!


----------



## Delphine (Dec 24, 2014)

MacBook Pro for Christmas ;u; With Final Cut. And a DVD/Blu Ray player. I'm so happy ;u;/


----------



## azukitan (Dec 24, 2014)

Got this Christmas gifty from my friend a while ago. HE'S A SWELL GUY :'D


----------



## Cress (Dec 24, 2014)

Looked at some of my Dad's receipts and found some stuff I'm getting tomorrow! ^.^


----------



## Flop (Dec 25, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Looked at some of my Dad's receipts and found some stuff I'm getting tomorrow! ^.^


That spoils the fun. :c


----------



## Cress (Dec 25, 2014)

Flop said:


> That spoils the fun. :c



Only some...


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 25, 2014)

This thread is going to be absolutely flooded today 0-0


----------



## Mariah (Dec 25, 2014)

Disappointment.


----------



## Chaotix (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Alyx (Dec 25, 2014)

*I got the Nemuriale Sleep Aid Kitten (Russian Blue) from my mom and dad for Christmas!





I also got a plush doll of Kirito from Sword Art Online from my boyfriend. 





Last but not least, I got a keychain with my name (Aly) written in Circular Gallifreyan from my little sister!



*


----------



## Justin (Dec 25, 2014)

Convinced I got the cutest gift ever from Tina:










Ty <3


----------



## Chris (Dec 25, 2014)

This choker was a gift from Justin. Thank you!! <3


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 25, 2014)

I got this bad boy for Christmas.






Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Katelyn (Dec 25, 2014)

I got two tickets to a Pentatonix concert x3 I wonder if anyone even knows who they are xD


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Dec 25, 2014)

I got Fantasy Life from my mom, currently playing it, a MyLittlePony bracelet from my baby niece (xD), Tomodachi Life,a giant ginger bread man kit anddd candycanes from my bestie in Ohio <3


----------



## Hyperpesta (Dec 25, 2014)

I got a wii u, a printer , some beats headphones,fantasy life, and more!


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 25, 2014)

I got loads of great stuff, but this is my fav. It's a huge 36" plush octopus, dressed as an Aquabat. I call him, Jimmy the Roboctopus:


----------



## Hyperpesta (Dec 25, 2014)

Trickilicky said:


> I got loads of great stuff, but this is my fav. It's a huge 36" plush octopus, dressed as an Aquabat. I call him, Jimmy the Roboctopus:
> 
> View attachment 78412



i.want.it.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 25, 2014)

Hyperpesta said:


> i.want.it.



He's so huggable, it's very satisfying  haha.


----------



## leepotato (Dec 25, 2014)

I got a Pikachu jacket and several Homestuck shirts today. ^-^
As well as a soft MLP throw, pikachu lanyard, and some pokemon cards... 
Oh! I also got SSB 3DS and Fantasy Life too. :3


----------



## Hyasynth (Dec 25, 2014)

Got myself a used Kindle Paperwhite at a great price and some gold earrings with interchangeable charms. I'm also waiting on some beauty products from Korea, but those are still stuck in customs.


----------



## irisubunny (Dec 25, 2014)

eh, well, i recently got a spirited away crewneck at the mall. it's actually really comfortable and cute, so i'd say i'm pretty pleased


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 25, 2014)

*all I got for Christmas*

 I got. Sweet styleing pinkie pie zip and zoom pinkie pie zecora equstraia girl doll, fashem style fluttershy, create a fluttershy marker thing a got 3 shirts from hot topic (everything I'm about to list is from hot topic) the first shirt was adventer time themed, the second one idk what it looked like it was uhm white with stuff on it, then I got a blue shirt that says seals are just dog mermaids also black gaudges and rainbow gauges to pai of pants a red pair and a black gray speceled pair,  I got 4 lip glosses from victors secrect  and also to bras, (very happy about them BTW their really nice also first bras from their) a 55$ nail and foot thing to get my nails done a 50$ gift card to Walmart  yeah that's from my mommy. Last night my Nana gave me a mlp busy book a fluttershy cupcake keep sake and a Roxy vest. My grandpa gave me a artist studio it came with paint crayons markers pencils colored pencils and a earser and a shaperenr. Then my dad got me 5 mlp funko mystery minis, 5 diseny funko mystery minis, 5 tokidoki unicornos, 2 caous bunny's, 2 catus kittys, one tokidoki frenzies one gloomy a Trixie funko vyinl and a princess sterlying and fluttershy to pack, also this really coo bag with monsters on it.  My nanny gave me two really soft and fuzzy blankets (she ordered them offline ) and a 50$ check  best Christmas ever!


----------



## dude98 (Dec 25, 2014)

I got a Wii U for Chritsmas


----------



## Tao (Dec 27, 2014)

I spent the money I got for Christmas.

View attachment 78563


I'm most happy with the Wii games. I obviously ended up getting them preowned but they're in perfect condition and all had their Club-Nintendo codes inside and unredeemed :3 All 4 only cost me ?20 altogether, which makes it even more of a good buy 

As well as Woody and Jessie finishing my Disney Infinity Toy Story figures


----------



## nard (Dec 27, 2014)

FANTASY LIFE WOOO


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Dec 27, 2014)

A panic attack.


----------



## chuchoo (Dec 27, 2014)

A cup of tea


Mayorofarcadia said:


> A panic attack.


Sorry to hear that, I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 27, 2014)

Just got captain toad's treasure tracker and it's really fun! It's also a bit more challenging than I would've expected (but that might just be because i'm tired smh).


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 27, 2014)

I got now tv...
and someone else had already used my code... What are the chances?


----------



## kazyrock (Dec 27, 2014)

Just bought a baked potato..


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 27, 2014)

Bought the last two books to The Lunar Chronicles and also Angelfall. Lots of reading to do this break!


----------



## lazuli (Dec 27, 2014)

O BOY
ok for context, my mom and i are visiting her friends here in houston ok and were in a hotel
i had cool hotel bacon and tea, later i had chick fil a for lunch (while being literally surrounded by strange white people), then chilis steak for dinner.
we went to lts of stores like goodwill and world marketplace and i got:
a green argyle sweater, japanese ramune candies, a backpack, a genuine leather purse, an infinity scarf, a lil vase/pot thing, a japanese girl figurine thing, a lil fish chopstick holder, and uh
uh
I KNOW IM FORGETTING SOMETHIN OK


----------



## Joy (Dec 27, 2014)

Just came back from the mall 
Gottttt stuff I don't feel like listing from Forever 21, Bath & Bodyworks, and Areopostle however you spell it


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Aryxia (Dec 28, 2014)

A $10 bra at target uwu♥


----------



## MayorKale (Dec 28, 2014)

Spoiler: this new book











And a really cute, oversized, light-pink, knitted sweater :3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2014)

Someone gave me the Danmaku somethingsomething 2 game on Steam, fanks <3


----------



## lauraplays1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Just got some MLPS 
And Im getting a new phone case..
Its gonna be here any minute now.
Any...
Any.. 
Nope. Its coming on Tuesday D:


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 28, 2014)

Little brother got me a Crunchwrap Surpreme from Taco Bell.
The meat is wut, but gave me the energy I needed to fight of my pain.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aryxia said:


> A $10 bra at target uwu♥



Wha?? O:


----------



## starlark (Dec 28, 2014)

free tissue paper from jack wills in addition to my purchase it's so beautiful


----------



## Punchyleaf (Dec 29, 2014)

A headache.


And a new tablet. And cake.


----------



## lauraplays1 (Dec 30, 2014)

Loviechu said:


> A headache.
> 
> 
> And a new tablet. And cake.


I got some More MLPS and a cold ;-;


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 30, 2014)

I got my new phone, a Samsung Galaxy S5 in electric blue, and it's gorgeous! I've been using an old Lumia since July when my old S3 finally conked out, so I feel lucky to get something fancy


----------



## Flop (Dec 30, 2014)

New toy!


----------



## Punchyleaf (Dec 31, 2014)

I got my daughter one of those giant alpacasso dolls


----------



## azukitan (Dec 31, 2014)

Loviechu said:


> I got my daughter one of those giant alpacasso dolls
> View attachment 78979



Greatest mom ever!


----------



## JellyDitto (Dec 31, 2014)

xiaonu said:


> I love these types of discussions c:
> I recently bought a dakimakura pillow but its inappropriate so I won't post a photo for it.
> I also got the usual stuff I like c: boba, Sanrio stuff, and some cosmetics. I bought two shirts online but it hasn't arrived yet.



Just looked up dakimakura... I kind of regret it.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 31, 2014)

Loviechu said:


> I got my daughter one of those giant alpacasso dolls



That is adorbs! What a lucky girl


----------



## starlark (Dec 31, 2014)

Loviechu said:


> I got my daughter one of those giant alpacasso dolls
> View attachment 78979



man, you are one good parent

i seriously want a squishy, not to look at, just to squish


----------



## Jaebeommie (Dec 31, 2014)

It was a very happy Christmas for me. I hope you guys have all had a wonderful holiday as well. 


Spoiler: Christmas stuff I got~





















Spoiler: And some keychains I bought from an artist :3


----------



## Punchyleaf (Dec 31, 2014)

Ahahaha thank you. It was very worth it lol. She wouldn't stop hugging and kissing it.


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 31, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> It was a very happy Christmas for me.




Holy $#&%. Is that a legit Chanel? Can I just like... smell it or something? *cries*


----------



## Jaebeommie (Dec 31, 2014)

badcrumbs said:


> Holy $#&%. Is that a legit Chanel? Can I just like... smell it or something? *cries*



Yup it's legit! My brother got it from an official store in San Francisco. 
Oddly enough the first thing I did when I opened it was smell it hahaha.


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 31, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> Yup it's legit! My brother got it from an official store in San Francisco.
> Oddly enough the first thing I did when I opened it was smell it hahaha.



It's beautiful. Someday... <3


----------



## azukitan (Dec 31, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> Yup it's legit! My brother got it from an official store in San Francisco.
> Oddly enough the first thing I did when I opened it was smell it hahaha.



All I got was a bag of Cheetos from my brother, LOL!


----------



## EmmaFrost (Dec 31, 2014)

I bought myself a 15" retina Macbook Pro to replace my mid 2009 Macbook Pro. It's gorgeous ahh.


----------



## Joy (Dec 31, 2014)

Just bought my first Ace Attorney game!
I got Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney Trilogy from the eshop


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 31, 2014)

I just got a joint! Lmao
No

A did get a meatball sub though.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 31, 2014)

I got a portable charging battery from my brother yaaay.


----------



## friedegg (Dec 31, 2014)

3 days ago I got a New 3DS in Blue, and a copy of ACNL!
Ahhh I'm in love with it <3


----------



## Guero101 (Jan 2, 2015)

Finally went and bought me a wii u


----------



## Saylor (Jan 2, 2015)

I was gonna get a yo-yo but I couldn't find one at the store, so instead I got a cool Gamora bobblehead


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

I got a Mew and a Dragonite poke doll


----------



## Javocado (Jan 2, 2015)

I got a new sig in these spiffy banners


----------



## azukitan (Jan 2, 2015)

*Evee said:


> I got a Mew and a Dragonite poke doll



Dra-dra-DRAGONITE?!?! THIS I HAVE TO SEE! O_____O


----------



## penguins (Jan 2, 2015)

i got a poster for the sex pistols


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Dra-dra-DRAGONITE?!?! THIS I HAVE TO SEE! O_____O


Ok here is one on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pokemon-Plu...Dragon-pushie-Adorable-pokedoll-/181072065631


----------



## Delphine (Jan 2, 2015)

I finally received my Funko Raphael figure from _TMNT_! Now I have all four turtles next to my TV, they all look so cute ;u;


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2015)

I got accepted for the film studies course, wahey


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Jan 2, 2015)

I've got a headache :c


----------



## Delphine (Jan 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I got accepted for the film studies course, wahey



Congrats!


----------



## azukitan (Jan 2, 2015)

*Evee said:


> Ok here is one on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pokemon-Plu...Dragon-pushie-Adorable-pokedoll-/181072065631



I have this very same plush, hehe. I wish Pokemon released more Dragonite merchandise >w<;


----------



## Tinkalila (Jan 2, 2015)

Wii U for Christmas!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2015)

Delphine said:


> Congrats!



thanks. and now i have a random headache for no reason D: <


----------



## hulaburger (Jan 2, 2015)

I bought Pokemon Y yesterday on da e shop

and I went to Big Lots and bought this notebook for my little brother haha






- - - Post Merge - - -



penguins said:


> i got a poster for the sex pistols


----------



## Peisinoe (Jan 2, 2015)

I bought myself a wii u lol


----------



## Chaotix (Jan 4, 2015)

I bought a $10 scratcher and won $100.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

Ugh Seinfeld I hate that series so much lol.

I got myself a new headset for my laptop so I can play or listen to stuff even if mom sleeps...


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 4, 2015)

I got two Pokemon Japanese Phantom Gate booster boxes


----------



## graceroxx (Jan 4, 2015)

I got a signed poster and a t-shirt from my favorite band for my birthday.


----------



## Pearls (Jan 5, 2015)

This arrived 5 days early!


----------



## Tao (Jan 5, 2015)

Spoiler



View attachment 79745





Feeling retro.


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 5, 2015)

One of my friends found a copy of this old game for me:


Spoiler










I absolutely loved it as a kid and have wanted to play it again for a long time, but it is abandonware. Yeehaw! Just need to get it to work on my Mac and I am set. Much excite


----------



## Chris (Jan 5, 2015)

Bought myself a twelve month PlayStation Plus subscription. Had some money leftover from a gift card, so I only had to pay ?22 instead of ?40 for it.


----------



## Misuzurin (Jan 5, 2015)

Bought an Antartic Extreme Down Woman's coat for 179.99 us dollars. Very cute for a heavy coat.

Also bought 100 ml of Brown Sugar Eau de Parfum for 88.88. 

Almost bought 100 ml of Miss Dior Eau de Parfum for 120 but thankfully the Dior site seems to be having problems and I could not complete my order. Did not really want to spend 200 dollars on perfume in one day.


----------



## Hyasynth (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm not sure if this counts as "getting" something per se since this is a necessity and I haven't gotten them yet but I did buy a new pair of glasses at Warby Parker. Got some really cute frames and the lenses come with anti-reflective coating, all for $95 total. I've never bought from them before, but I've mostly heard good things so I'm looking forward to getting my glasses. 

That's cheaper than any pair I've ever bought with insurance, because I refuse to settle for trashy medicaid frames and everything else is insanely overpriced.


----------



## chuchoo (Jan 5, 2015)

You reminded me I needed to buy new glasses, thank you!

I got a cup of coffee


----------



## azukitan (Jan 6, 2015)

My Zidane figure came in earlier today.






In my opinion, Zidane is the best _protagonist_, and FF9 is the best _game_ in the Final Fantasy franchise


----------



## Holla (Jan 6, 2015)

Bought these back on Boxing Day, but I got the Mario 3D World Deluxe Wii U Bundle and Mario Kart 8! (Would have gotten the MK8 bundle but it was recently discontinued). It's ok though as 3D World has been amazing!


----------



## Irarina (Jan 6, 2015)

Bought 2 plastic bags full of snacks - Kit Kat, biscuits, chips, chocolates and sweets. I feel so accomplished! Hahahaa


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

Holla said:


> Bought these back on Boxing Day, but I got the Mario 3D World Deluxe Wii U Bundle and Mario Kart 8! (Would have gotten the MK8 bundle but it was recently discontinued). It's ok though as 3D World has been amazing!


They did discontinue on that? Sad, man. One of a few enjoyable games yo


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 6, 2015)

I got a Japanese Pokemon Anniversary Team Plasma promo set


----------



## Tao (Jan 6, 2015)

azukitan said:


> My Zidane figure came in earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





...Want...


And I agree with you on Zidane being the best protagonist, though I put IX on par with III, VI and X as the best games. Can never choose between them.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 6, 2015)

i got homework
go me


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

got another badge made on steam. i need more game i hate this 103 until next level ffs remove the 3 already


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 6, 2015)

Noiru said:


> got another badge made on steam. i need more game i hate this 103 until next level ffs remove the 3 already



buy a game bro


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

yes i will sistah


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jan 9, 2015)

I got an iPad Air 2 64gb! I'm using it right now!


----------



## Chaotix (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm getting this soon.


----------



## Chris (Jan 11, 2015)

This morning I got a new charger for my laptop (my cat wrecked mine  ) and a 2TB hard drive for my PS4. Between a sale and a gift card, I only spent ?50 on a ?100+ hard drive!


----------



## Jacklives (Jan 11, 2015)

That Recette: A Shop's Tale game and Hatoful Boyfriend on steam!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 11, 2015)

After many many problems with my old car, I got a new one yesterday! 
No more months in the shop and me without a car. I'm so happy  

It's been really rainy and cold here so this is the best picture I have so far. 


Spoiler: My new Nissan Altima!


----------



## Misuzurin (Jan 12, 2015)

Bought two levi slim fit jeans, 5 tee shirts, and a belt for 149.88. Also bought a pair of nike zoom speed tr 2s and a pair of cole hann pinch weekenders for 175. Also bought a cute faux leather jacket for 40. I have a hot date next week. <3


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Jan 12, 2015)

i just recently got an ipod touch 5 16gb blue


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Jan 12, 2015)

I got the DLC for Fantasy Life if that counts


----------



## r a t (Jan 12, 2015)

I got new nail polishes and they're so pretty~


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2015)

Sold gaming stuff so got a chunk of munnies.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 12, 2015)

azukitan said:


> My Zidane figure came in earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude this is so freaking awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I freaking LOVE Zidane omg omg omg omg


----------



## Joy (Jan 13, 2015)

Got Fire Emblem: Awakening and Batman 3: Beyond Gotham
Fire Emblem is sooo addicting omggg


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jan 13, 2015)

Bought my friend a SNES copy of Yoshi's Island (actually my favorite game) since he never played it and isn't keen on emulation. Had to borrow a SNES, but it was worth it.


----------



## Skynetz (Jan 14, 2015)

I got my 3DS Game Card case from Nintendo today.


----------



## Paramore (Jan 14, 2015)

I [FINALLY!!!] got my Clarinet solo today  It's freaking complicated, but I have two and a half weeks to master it.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

Getting those totems slowly but surely...


----------



## lazuli (Jan 14, 2015)

got my phone yesterday but the case is too big....................
also resourcehacker is a+++


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 16, 2015)

Well, I got my new game cartridge case from Club Nintendo today...and some ANGRY'S!


Spoiler:  











Guero, where you at?!


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 16, 2015)

I got a bag of chips!!


----------



## Hyasynth (Jan 16, 2015)

I re-ordered Style Savvy: Trendsetters because I was really missing the game after trading it in when Pokemon X came out and the announcement of a new SS game in Japan only made it worse.

It's the only game I've ever re-bought after selling it. It is the most vapid 3DS game on earth and I love it. i am girly fashionista trash


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 17, 2015)

I got a couple of really cool Dracula books from Amazon.


----------



## penguins (Jan 17, 2015)

i got a nosebleed


----------



## Eirrinn (Jan 17, 2015)

Recently got this




I wanted the lavender one but its still not in stalk.. D:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 17, 2015)

Eirrinn said:


> Recently got this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg what is that


----------



## Eirrinn (Jan 17, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> omg what is that



Its a Meowchi plush! You can get them from http://www.tastypeachstudios.com/


----------



## r a t (Jan 17, 2015)

I got some coffee


----------



## r a t (Jan 17, 2015)

I got some more coffee


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

Got tix for the Jackson Browne concert this summer, yay


----------



## Miggi (Jan 17, 2015)

I've preordered the New 3DS XL Majoras Mask Edition.  I love Zelda, but I don't feel sure if this purchase was necessary due to the fact that I already own a normal 3DS who works perfectly fine.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 17, 2015)

I got an new mousepad so goodbye Seattle mariners scorecard


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

Miggi said:


> I've preordered the New 3DS XL Majoras Mask Edition.  I love Zelda, but I don't feel sure if this purchase was necessary due to the fact that I already own a normal 3DS who works perfectly fine.



i want dis.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 18, 2015)

Spoiler: bought some stickers for my new water bottle

























and for the head tube of my new bmx trail bike







it was a drunk impulse buy.... it happens


----------



## pika62221 (Jan 18, 2015)

Does getting a Majora's Mask game only presale count? I kind of got hosed in that too, I reserved in December, shortly before the zLE was announced.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

I want that but I saw the price on a store.. and idk if i should get that new 3ds that c button like wth


----------



## Saylor (Jan 18, 2015)

I got a book filled up with all of Edgar Allan Poe's short stories and poems. It's huge o:


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 18, 2015)

Does getting my yellow feather earlier count xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

I guess haha.

I got some tea.. yum,


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 18, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> Does getting my yellow feather earlier count xD



oh i got an itunes card to load up on music to listen to while i study grind..there we go


----------



## Chris (Jan 19, 2015)

The deluxe edition for Marilyn Manson's new album:_ The Pale Emperor._ 







And no, it's not a really blurry photo - that's how the cover art looks IRL!


----------



## azukitan (Jan 19, 2015)

*DIGIMON STRAPS!* U jelly? ;D

Box came in a few days ago, and I still can't bring myself to open it ｡ﾟ(*?□`)ﾟ｡


----------



## Beardo (Jan 19, 2015)

I got a tweet favorited & replied to by Trixie Mattel

I'm currently drawing a portrait of her~

https://twitter.com/trixiemattel/status/557261682859577344


----------



## Feloreena (Jan 19, 2015)

A phone call from someone special. <3


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 20, 2015)

some tic tacs


----------



## Jacklives (Jan 20, 2015)

My first million bells!


----------



## Chaotix (Jan 23, 2015)

Made my own custom keyboard.


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 23, 2015)

A PUPPY!


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jan 23, 2015)

Got my first Monster in years. Tastes weird to me as I haven't had one since 2007...


Spoiler


----------



## Joy (Jan 23, 2015)

iphone 6 plus


----------



## penguins (Jan 23, 2015)

i ordered a pair of adidas. they're gooooorg


Spoiler: hallelujah music plays



​


----------



## Naiad (Jan 24, 2015)

Spoiler











om g

my name's actually Ashley my mom was just too scared to let me write my own name down u v u


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jan 24, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That writing. I like the balloon though


----------



## AustrailanBucket (Jan 24, 2015)

i got a GBA 
Best dad ever ;-;


----------



## doveling (Jan 24, 2015)

holy sh i just went to the shops and right before my eyes was a logan lerman movie.. i bought it of course


----------



## Paramore (Jan 24, 2015)

poppet said:


> holy sh i just went to the shops and right before my eyes was a logan lerman movie.. i bought it of course



Lucky. Logan is bae


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 24, 2015)

Some make-up samples


----------



## Eldin (Jan 25, 2015)

Just bought two tickets for a friend and I to go see Rural Alberta Advantage at a local club in March. c: 

Gonna be a fun time~


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jan 26, 2015)

Shelf for my plushies and I got the reshiram / game case / sd card today :3


----------



## Beardo (Jan 26, 2015)

I JUST GOT TICKETS TO KINKY BOOTS!!!


----------



## Prabha (Jan 26, 2015)

*diabeetus*


----------



## CR33P (Jan 26, 2015)

Prabha said:


> *diabeetus*


----------



## earthquake (Jan 26, 2015)

I just bought lotion 0_0

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> *diabeetus*




Sorry.... :c

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> I JUST GOT TICKETS TO KINKY BOOTS!!!



Someone explain what this means

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm on Amazon... Prepare to know what I'm getting

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got fauna for 15 million bells like 1 hour ago if that counts and I got stitches earlier this morning


----------



## Prabha (Jan 26, 2015)

lucinaa said:


> Sorry.... :c



lol it's just a joke on the internet. No actual diabetes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



CR33P said:


>



HAHHA


----------



## earthquake (Jan 27, 2015)

Prabha said:


> lol it's just a joke on the internet. No actual diabetes.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



lmao u scared me i was like..thats some dry ass humour


----------



## Prabha (Jan 27, 2015)

lucinaa said:


> lmao u scared me i was like..thats some dry ass humour



It was just a popular meme at a time. Not exactly a joke.. Eh.. Idk. It's like Kim K's butt, it was a phase.


----------



## earthquake (Jan 27, 2015)

i *got milk?*

- - - Post Merge - - -

im not funny

- - - Post Merge - - -

i got more bells from posting in here...

- - - Post Merge - - -

i got another a bell...amazing how when u have nothing better u can earn 848 tbt bells in 4 hours...


----------



## Prabha (Jan 27, 2015)

dude *4 hours*
What are you even planning on doing with this btb?


----------



## tokkio (Jan 27, 2015)

Prabha said:


> dude *4 hours*
> What are you even planning on doing with this btb?



something im asking myself too lmao but wow... that much??? in only 4 hours???? how..


----------



## Mariah (Jan 27, 2015)

tokkio said:


> something im asking myself too lmao but wow... that much??? in only 4 hours???? how..



I can only assume it's her "Wecome" tbt.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 27, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I can only assume it's her "Wecome" tbt.



Well, duh.


----------



## Mango (Jan 27, 2015)

i got my period


----------



## tamagotchi (Jan 27, 2015)

no sleep


----------



## azukitan (Jan 27, 2015)

Chaotix said:


> Made my own custom keyboard.



OH MY GOD, you deserve an award O__O <3


----------



## AustrailanBucket (Jan 27, 2015)

Senpai noticed me 

No I won't tell who my Senpai is :I


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 27, 2015)

Mango said:


> i got my period



Nobody needs to know that.


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 27, 2015)

New moisturizer today


----------



## Mango (Jan 27, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Nobody needs to know that.



everyone does

should i post pics ))0)0)


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 27, 2015)

Mango said:


> everyone does
> 
> should i post pics ))0)0)



No thanks.


----------



## Mango (Jan 27, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> No thanks.



PICS ON THE WAY


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 27, 2015)

Mango said:


> PICS ON THE WAY



Please don't post forever.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 27, 2015)

I got Pecan!!


----------



## Prabha (Jan 27, 2015)

AustrailanBucket said:


> Senpai noticed me
> 
> No I won't tell who my Senpai is :I



I'm really happy for you. I'm still waiting for Senpai to notice me, but congrats. :') Really I'm not getting emotional because I know it will never happy really congrats


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 27, 2015)

My Captain Toad t-shirt arrived on Saturday. It's probably one of my best online purchases yet. :') I also just purchased another Super Sonico figure. i'm trash.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 30, 2015)

I got a Scarecrow head.


Spoiler


----------



## loreiid (Jan 31, 2015)

I went to the bookstore yesterday and got: American psycho, Lolita and Stephen King's It~


----------



## badcrumbs (Feb 3, 2015)

I forgot to post the sweet Shameless (US) stuff I won!
Probably the most excited about the mug and sleep mask


----------



## Eldin (Feb 3, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> snip



_that sleepmask_

is glorious


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 3, 2015)

I got a Wacom Intous Manga Tablet


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 3, 2015)

My pen case from jetpens just got delivered to my mailbox apparently so I'm about to get that. o:


----------



## Cazqui (Feb 3, 2015)

I got Wendys for the first time in over 13 years.


----------



## penguins (Feb 3, 2015)

i got a pair of sweatpants 
they're like massive hell yea


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 3, 2015)

Bought some Uggs. Needed some quick slip-on shoes for the winter to walk the dog in!


----------



## Wholockian (Feb 4, 2015)

Got this:

I'm obsessed ;-;
Although I'm SUPPOSED To be saving for a new DS, I couldn't help myself (It was ?13 though ;-


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 6, 2015)

I just pre ordered: Makoto Tachibana figma from Free! ; Legend of Zelda Majora's Mask 3ds and the Majora's Mask 3ds case. c:


----------



## matcha (Feb 6, 2015)

i just got my ticket for anime north! ^__^


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Feb 6, 2015)

I bought this beautiful thing.

It's so warm and soft I've been changing into it the moment I get home from work. ^.^


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Feb 6, 2015)

i bought stuff for Valentines day today  preping.


----------



## yosugay (Feb 6, 2015)

got some cute clothes


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2015)

got a stomachache lol


----------



## milkyi (Feb 6, 2015)

i got Colors! 3D


----------



## elliebeebee (Feb 6, 2015)

Got my rillakakumma bento box!


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 6, 2015)

Today I got a fruit punch Snapple drink and one of those cheese and beef stick snacks. I ate the cheese & beef before I got home lol. Whoops.


----------



## doveling (Feb 6, 2015)

i got xmen days of future past & first class
about time i bought it


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 6, 2015)

Bought a bunch of books, most interesting one is a book by Fyodor Dostoyevsky - Notes From Underground.

Rated "Holy crap and a half" on the holy scale.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 6, 2015)

Toon Link Amiibo and SSB4 for Wii U!


----------



## Eldin (Feb 7, 2015)

Finally got around to checking my mail, and got my guide book and some adorable stickers~

Thanks, TBT! c:


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Feb 7, 2015)

a Pop! Television figure. Misty Day was the character I bought, because she's bae.



Spoiler


----------



## Keitara (Feb 7, 2015)

I got a bar of chocolate today. From my grandpa. 
Of course it's already eaten DX


----------



## Chaotix (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

Volume 73 of the One Piece manga. The only one I still follow that is not complete and buy.


----------



## starlark (Feb 9, 2015)

I got some mascara from Unique <3 and my fave complimented me so I'm on a high now don't touch me


----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 9, 2015)

Spoiler: new snakeplant! and captain falcon and bourbon!




_Eagle Scouts eat beanee weenees out the can
_

_shout out to ****ty 3ds camera_


----------



## Zane (Feb 12, 2015)

my first amiibo :')



lol. I was at the Wal-mart two cities over and they actually had quite a few Toon Links so I was able to look for one with a good paint job.
also..



I was present shopping for my niece and saw a Pumpkaboo I can't help it I'm weak. (she's getting Pikachu)


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Feb 12, 2015)

I Got Colors! 3D too :3


----------



## matcha (Feb 12, 2015)

in animal crossing i finally got marshal to move into a good spot, i thought plotting in an old resident's spot was a myth.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Feb 13, 2015)

I got a free copy of Torchlight 2 and it's so cool


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

The Senrank Kagura Shinovi Versus LE/Let's get physical



Spoiler: **** are life


----------



## tokkio (Feb 13, 2015)

got 3 grid notebooks and 2 multifunctional pens (red, blue, black, and green inks with mechanical pencil + eraser all in one pen) from Daiso all for just $2  honestly one of my best buys


----------



## Chaotix (Feb 13, 2015)

It's FINALLY HERE!!


----------



## Keitara (Feb 13, 2015)

I got a compliment from tokkio ;v;

gotta love that guy


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

Sweet MM console  I kinda wanted that but nah too broke


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 13, 2015)

Chaotix said:


> -snip-
> It's FINALLY HERE!!



So jealous :'(

I got my not special edition New 3DS XL today and a guide for a game that hasn't been delivered yet


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 13, 2015)

My package is in georgia and it wont get here until monday. im pissing in excitement.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm like most people in this thread today. Wooo so excited to play this once it's done charging owo


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 13, 2015)

RICH KIIIDSSS


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 13, 2015)

I just ordered a bunch of tea from Adagio, and a necklace made out of marine rope and a bow shackle (don't aaask man my obsession with nautical things is just... it runs too deep, we'd be here for hours) but neither have arrived yet so no pics! Both have shipped though. c: Can't wait for them to get here! I'm stalking the tracking pages. I know I'm not the only one who does that whenever they have a package coming~

Also omg I love threads like this. I'm the kind of person who enjoys unboxing videos and watching people open presents so yeah. Bless.


----------



## tokkio (Feb 13, 2015)

oh man all these people posting newly bought gadgets and consoles meanwhile the only stuff I can post are my buys from dollar stores lmaooo


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 14, 2015)

What could this possibly be?



Spoiler






Spoiler



You expected to see a video game, but it was I, Dio's, star debut!


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 14, 2015)

I got 3 new steam games today. Fooooo freeeeeeee


----------



## unravel (Feb 14, 2015)

Majora's Mask 3D
Gaming mouse (finally haha)
earphones


----------



## Meadows (Feb 14, 2015)

I just got a breath of oxygen...


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 14, 2015)

Wendy Marvell said:


> I just got a breath of oxygen...



That's amazing


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 14, 2015)

I got Majora's Mask 3D today!
;o;


----------



## Pipsqueak (Feb 14, 2015)

Don't starve together!


----------



## f11 (Feb 14, 2015)

gif avatar extension


----------



## Trundle (Feb 14, 2015)

New bass!


----------



## Leela (Feb 14, 2015)

I got some violin sheet music

and pregnant with David Bowie's love child


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2015)

somewhat drunk

some whisky and candy from gram, nice


----------



## Joy (Feb 14, 2015)

Got my first pair of contacts today

My eyes hurt but hooomygosh it's a whole new world!!!


----------



## Miss Vanian (Feb 14, 2015)

i got a letter from an inmate yeey


----------



## Amilee (Feb 14, 2015)

i got tulips from my boyfriend for valentines day <3
he is so cute :3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 14, 2015)

Amilee said:


> i got tulips from my boyfriend for valentines day <3
> he is so cute :3



Aw! That's so cute! Congratz C:


----------



## Javocado (Feb 15, 2015)

Got a nice box of Ghiradelli squares and a Bowser amiibo!!


----------



## Cazqui (Feb 15, 2015)

Bleach Volume 63 and Amulet book 6


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 15, 2015)

It's the day before my birthday so I went out for lunch with my dad's family. He bought me some gifts, which I opened in the restaurant..they were some 'Age Defying' Olay products for mature skin, and some Well Woman menopause vitamins...I'll be 30 years old tomorrow >< He thought it was hilarious! Sigh


----------



## Zane (Feb 16, 2015)

didn't take a picture of Sanic before i unboxed it but here he is w Toon Link and my fake Boo and Shy Guy amiibos (i didn't do that on purpose it is just a coincidence)


----------



## undernickle (Feb 16, 2015)

I got some cute legend of Zelda figs.


----------



## Ami (Feb 16, 2015)

I got a ticket for the next anime convention <3


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 16, 2015)

I am getting pain and disappointment cuz the ups gUY ISN'T HERE WITH MY NEW 3DSXL THING and I have class tonight and I want to be trash and play it all day but its looking like I can't now


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 16, 2015)

It won't be exciting, but I'm expecting to take part of my tax refund to replace some of my favorite video games that my jerk of an ex sold. Replacing Lunar: SSSC won't be fun...it cost me $70 when I bought my last copy...EIGHT YEARS AGO.

Also going to get a new cell phone. Actually looking forward to that.


----------



## nard (Feb 16, 2015)

an urge to burst out and sing weeb music


----------



## Jaebeommie (Feb 17, 2015)

This new Pikachu theme for my XL.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 17, 2015)

I got Majora's Mask a few days ago, and I plan on buying a shirt from one of these queens soon! 
Alaska
Willam
Trixie
Bible Girl
Max
Ivyyyyy Winterssssssss
I'm still deciding


----------



## dude98 (Feb 17, 2015)

I got a 100 on a math test


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 20, 2015)

I bought Eternal Sonata, Ni no Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch (both of which I HAD, but lost...), Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Blue Rescue Team and Explorers of Time. I had them a long time ago, but sold them and got a huge desire to play them again.

And I also bought a lot of DLC songs for Theatrhythm.


----------



## Flop (Feb 20, 2015)

dude98 said:


> I got a 100 on a math test


That's not very materialistic.


----------



## Locket (Feb 21, 2015)

Majora's Mask 3D. But I can't play until tomorrow. It's taunting me...


"Open mee...." "Play me..."


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 21, 2015)

ehh i got a new notebook because i felt like it but im too lazy to post a pic

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flop said:


> That's not very materialistic.



technically _they got something_


----------



## oath2order (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm *getting* drunk.

does that count


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 21, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I'm *getting* drunk.
> 
> does that count



u ddnt recieve it so no.

u cant recieve drunk


----------



## oath2order (Feb 21, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> u ddnt recieve it so no.
> 
> u cant recieve drunk



but it's a feeling you receive LOL


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 21, 2015)

oath2order said:


> but it's a feeling you receive LOL



HAAA ok i give u points for tht


----------



## Chaotix (Feb 21, 2015)

buying moreeeeeeeee


----------



## Emmy (Feb 21, 2015)

I get to receive an 80 cent raise during LOA.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 21, 2015)

Chaotix said:


> buying moreeeeeeeee



WTF rich kid 

Where are you getting these??!? You have like 30 already


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Feb 21, 2015)

I got Sheik in the mail earlier this week, and Mega Man and Sonic at the mall earlier. What a great start to the weekend. I ordered my best friend who lives in the US (I'm from Canada, so there's quite a bit of distance) a Sonic amiibo from eBay a few minutes ago too as a gift. c:


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 21, 2015)

I finally got Majora's mask <3
my dad came into my room and was like "here" 
like I wasn't suspecting him to go out and get it, since I never told
him I wanted the game lol

so yeah it made me happy <3​


----------



## Chris (Feb 21, 2015)

Couple of things I've bought recently. 



Spoiler: Frozen Mug










Pretty Anna mug from the Disney Store. I've been admiring their selection every time I've been in the shop for months. <3



Spoiler: Amiibo










Kirby and Pit amiibo.


----------



## Leela (Feb 21, 2015)

Tina said:


> Couple of things I've bought recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh, I got an Elsa mug recently.


----------



## aliscka (Feb 21, 2015)

I GOT A WII-U AND I'M ACTUALLY SO PUMPED ABOUT IT. 

Like I never thought that I'd be getting a Wii-U anytime soon simply because it wasn't a financial reality for my family (in fact we didn't get Christmas this year because there wasn't any money) but my mom got her tax returns today and she bought us it as a late Christmas gift!! So I'm so excited.


----------



## Keitara (Feb 21, 2015)

I got Sailor Moon bed linen today

from my parents, just as a surprise gift
I was seriously shocked and couldn't believe it
because somethin like this never happened to me before


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 21, 2015)

Some Kirby Game.

You draw to progress.


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 21, 2015)

another addition to my already large collection of figures


----------



## Flop (Feb 21, 2015)

I picked up Sheik and Toon Link amiibos at Gamestop.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 21, 2015)

Got the tea. Totally forgot to post pictures. It's not very exciting since it's, well, tea... but I'll be back with photos later. (Chocolate hazelnut omg)


----------



## Delphine (Feb 22, 2015)

Bought these two little babies (to lazy to take a picture myself, found them on the net)
I wanted the golden Smaug but the guy told me it was a limited edition, so I had to go with this one. It's nice anyway, and I had wanted it for a little while. As for the Xibalba figure, I saw it and fell in love with it, I had to have it n_n



Spoiler


----------



## Yuni (Feb 22, 2015)

I started playing New Leaf again on the 16th, but I bought my very first Sylvanian Families figures on the 19th. 

This photo accurately shows how I've been feeling these past few days :'(



(Why are they so cute?! I'd like to play for maybe an hour later.... but nah, I should probably make them some skipping rope, a flower pot, or attach a bell on one of their bikes....)


----------



## CR33P (Feb 22, 2015)

Guero101 said:


> another addition to my already large collection of figures
> 
> View attachment 84763



#freethem


----------



## doveling (Feb 23, 2015)

got a bottle of marc jacobs daisy, and honestly its pretty bad and doesn't last long


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 23, 2015)

I got a new lego creator set. This is an internet photo of it but some actual photos of the set too. Only finished the 1st floor so far




- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry for the upside down photo lol


----------



## Nerd House (Feb 24, 2015)

_*So excited!!!!*_


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2015)

Finally got an e-mail and tracking stuff for my games. CANNOT WAIT aye


----------



## Zane (Feb 24, 2015)

Gus came in the mail today! Photo before I unboxed him and ruined his value forever



(I open them carefully when they have cool boxart like this though, at least. huehue)

Displayed now w/ Walt



ignore N in the background ... lmao

I'm coming back for Saul when I have more money. Then I'll just cross my fingers for a Mike and plainsclothes Jesse. (I also wouldn't mind Gomez but what are the odds)



Noiru said:


> Finally got an e-mail and tracking stuff for my games. CANNOT WAIT aye



finally


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2015)

Zane: yes they were a bit slow but since I ordered 2 preorders/le's they sent it out this afternoon. hopefully i will have by next week. i dunno how fast dpd and royal mail is in general, so


----------



## Keitara (Feb 24, 2015)

Got a bad mark in school today.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 24, 2015)

I got Story of Seasons on pre-order, which means I get a bunny plushie when I pick up my copy!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2015)

bunny ass is life 

Your parcel has left the United Kingdom and is on its way to Sweden
Your estimated delivery date is Tuesday 03 March 2015

wooooot. got the info this morning ay m8


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 25, 2015)

i got an iphone 5s a couple weeks ago


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 25, 2015)

Aw, man~ Look what my mom got me!


----------



## Hettie (Feb 25, 2015)

[size=-2]I got engaged this saturday. [/size]


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> View attachment 85154
> Aw, man~ Look what my mom got me!



That show is awesome <3


----------



## Saylor (Feb 25, 2015)

Hettie said:


> [size=-2]I got engaged this saturday. [/size]


Congrats!


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Feb 25, 2015)

College acceptance letter!  I'll start in the fall.  I also got majora's mask for the 3ds and 1200 in tax returns.

Good day, honestly.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 25, 2015)

I got 2 free tickets to see Panic! at the Disco because they're going to be playing at my university


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 25, 2015)

recently purchased fantasy life (yay) and because i am old, also bought a sponge holder for the kitchen xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hettie said:


> [size=-2]I got engaged this saturday. [/size]



congrats! also, everything about your profile (avatar, collectibles, siggie) is adorable


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2015)

A nendoroid figure, Miyafuji Yoshika from Strike Witches series.






not my image but since my webcam sucks and my phone even more this will have to do


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 26, 2015)

So I totally lied about coming back with tea pics, but that's fine because tea isn't exactly exciting to look at anyway. If you've seen one Adagio bag of looseleaf tea, you've pretty much seen them all. The only exception would be the fandom sample tins but ehhh.

Got a very belated birthday gift card last night (along with a cute message from my mother and sister, who live hours away in another state) and decided to pick up Fantasy Life with it. Also, some uh. Adult things. That I'm not sure if it's appropriate to talk about on this forum since there are definitely minors afoot. But yeah, Fantasy Life! Woo! Another game to suck up every waking minute of my life.


----------



## badcrumbs (Feb 26, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> So I totally lied about coming back with tea pics, but that's fine because tea isn't exactly exciting to look at anyway. If you've seen one Adagio bag of looseleaf tea, you've pretty much seen them all. The only exception would be the fandom sample tins but ehhh.
> 
> Got a very belated birthday gift card last night (along with a cute message from my mother and sister, who live hours away in another state) and decided to pick up Fantasy Life with it. Also, some uh. Adult things. That I'm not sure if it's appropriate to talk about on this forum since there are definitely minors afoot. But yeah, Fantasy Life! Woo! Another game to suck up every waking minute of my life.



Adult stuff?





I got my corrected W-2 from my boss today so I can finally file my taxes.
YEEHAW!


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 26, 2015)

Uhm... I got gray contacts


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 26, 2015)

Today my family upgraded to a Wii U! We got the Super Mario 3D world one and Smash Bros for Wii U! It's currently updating now, but I'm so excited to play it!


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Feb 26, 2015)

*sigh*
welp.  Never, in my life, did I think I would have as much manga as I do now.  So here's all of it I got today/within the last few months.

all of host club
https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd...._=1434913931_b80da80e1205f69d9b73718da7c81aa6

((still host club, it was a box set))
https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd...._=1435624468_45c8de0beda20be1bb4dbd184b6418f0

Rayearth, all of it
https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd...._=1431084937_efb50889629a274fd0866a164d05df4a

Most of peach girl change of heart, and all of Chobits
https://scontent-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=411e6e51b8ba11b6182f980610efaafe&oe=55838810


----------



## June (Feb 26, 2015)

some coffee, and my trees gave me sleek furniture just now


----------



## kayleee (Feb 27, 2015)

I bought gas


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2015)

finally got my games #roastedpeabutts


----------



## Zane (Feb 27, 2015)

was at wal mart just now, I went and looked at the game display case mostly just for fun since i knew their website said they didn't sell MH4 in stores and it's been sold out everywhere here since it's launch day, and stuck sneakily between some Mario and HM games was a single copy of MH4!! So I grabbed it. B) Excited to get destroyed and suck at playing this!


----------



## Javocado (Feb 27, 2015)

i got some black and blue oreos


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 27, 2015)

Javocado said:


> i got some black and blue oreos
> View attachment 85306


Now you're just being rude!


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Feb 27, 2015)

A Buddha statue and jade pendant.  I'm really happy with these.


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 27, 2015)

Today I got a Microsoft Surface Pro 3, with a red keyboard cover, and docking station. *sighs with happiness*


----------



## Goop (Feb 27, 2015)

Finally got Shep. <3​


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 27, 2015)

I just got a new cell phone! The LG G3...it's so shiny and pretty.


----------



## Emmy (Feb 27, 2015)

Flutterlove said:


> I just got a new cell phone! The LG G3...it's so shiny and pretty.



Congrats! It's a good phone. 

I got a break today. At work. Woohoo.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 27, 2015)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> A Buddha statue and jade pendant.  I'm really happy with these.



!! I hope this doesn't come across as creepy, but do you have a link or pics of the pendant? I've been trying to find a nice jade pendant for a while to go along with all my malas and none of the ones I find in stores ever ~speak to me~ or whatever, you know? I'm super curious about yours because I've had such a hard time picking one out for myself, lol.


----------



## Irarina (Feb 27, 2015)

Some cheese snacks  Love love love to eat them!


----------



## Jaebeommie (Feb 27, 2015)

Spoiler: Woo a picture~!











This suuuuuper cute case for my N3DS XL <3


----------



## Chaotix (Feb 28, 2015)

Jaebeommie said:


> Spoiler: Woo a picture~!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice case there.

I still need to buy a case for my majoras mask 3dsXL one.


----------



## honeymoo (Feb 28, 2015)

finally bought the iconic cities american apparel tote bag because i needed a tote bag desperately.
also, bought breakfast at tiffany's by truman capote, because i wanted to see how my favorite film originated, and why truman capote thought audrey made a bad holly golightly.


----------



## n64king (Feb 28, 2015)

My Smash Bros OST came in the mail today from Club Nintendo


----------



## Flop (Mar 1, 2015)

Chaotix said:


> Nice case there.
> 
> I still need to buy a case for my majoras mask 3dsXL one.


Unsubtle bragging is unsubtle


----------



## Cam1 (Mar 1, 2015)

Just bought (and ate too quickly) a culver's burger with wisconsin cheese curds  Oh, and some caramel custard. SO GOOD


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm about to get a phone charm thing to stick on one of my spare DS styluses because I keep misplacing it and my partner suggested that one of those little strappy things would somehow help. I don't know what his reasoning is there, because it's not like it's a wrist strap, it's just a little charm thing, right? So I'd essentially be losing a stylus with an attached charm instead of just a plain stylus. But whatever, they're cheap and cute, so I won't argue. I'll probably weeb it up and find a Shingeki No Kyojin or One Piece one. (I love the little "pinched" designs they have for these, they're unbelievably adorable, uwaaah)


----------



## azukitan (Mar 1, 2015)

Got this cutie in the mail a few days ago and finally got around to unboxing him.
I gave Togame to my friend (since the figures came in a two-pack), but kept Shichika all to myself. Mwahaha <3

I do feel guilty about separating them because, well, yeah. For those who have watched Katanagatari, you know what I'm talking about Q___Q


----------



## Chris (Mar 2, 2015)

Was so desperate for this release (was devastated when they put the release date back a month) and it finally arrives... late. I don't know if I'm to blame Amazon or my halls reception. Based on the dates on some of the other six other parcels I received today (mostly film props), I'm guessing the latter. But oh well - _*it's here!*_


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)

Tina said:


> Was so desperate for this release (was devastated when they put the release date back a month) and it finally arrives... late. I don't know if I'm to blame Amazon or my halls reception. Based on the dates on some of the other six other parcels I received today (mostly film props), I'm guessing the latter. But oh well - _*it's here!*_


Uwaah, that looks awesome. Might get it on Steam or something.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 2, 2015)

Just ordered this. They sold out in less than ten minutes and were limited to thirty pieces. It's the last type ever being made.


Spoiler


----------



## Leela (Mar 2, 2015)

Tina said:


> Was so desperate for this release (was devastated when they put the release date back a month) and it finally arrives... late. I don't know if I'm to blame Amazon or my halls reception. Based on the dates on some of the other six other parcels I received today (mostly film props), I'm guessing the latter. But oh well - _*it's here!*_



I'm guessing that's why you had to ruin our count on the Quick Before the Mods Come thread. Because of the mailman.

I got some gold spray paint today for a project I've been working on for school.


----------



## Chris (Mar 2, 2015)

Leela said:


> I'm guessing that's why you had to ruin our count on the Quick Before the Mods Come thread. Because of the mailman.



That is exactly the reason why. I intended to play the game over the weekend!


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 2, 2015)

I recently bought Dragon Age ll. I'm excited to get further into the game!


----------



## doveling (Mar 3, 2015)

bought 2 new essie nail polish; van d'go & marshmallow 
& also bought _The three musketeers (2011.. c; )_


----------



## Chris (Mar 3, 2015)

I made a friend. 

Isn't he cute? Hehe. He travelled here from Germany to appear in a short film that I'll be shooting at the end of the month.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2015)

Tina said:


> I made a friend.
> 
> Isn't he cute? Hehe. He travelled here from Germany to appear in a short film that I'll be shooting at the end of the month.


>w< very cute indeed.


----------



## n64king (Mar 3, 2015)

Tina said:


> I made a friend.
> 
> Isn't he cute? Hehe. He travelled here from Germany to appear in a short film that I'll be shooting at the end of the month.



That's pretty cool, love the teal and gold. Mardi Gras?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got a bottle of Chambord today from a friend cause he got 2 from work. Yum.


----------



## Delphine (Mar 3, 2015)

Got a sticker I ordered from Amazon to put on my Macbook! It looks like this:


----------



## CR33P (Mar 3, 2015)

Tina said:


> I made a friend.
> 
> Isn't he cute? Hehe. He travelled here from Germany to appear in a short film that I'll be shooting at the end of the month.



well goodbye sleep


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2015)

Got some crisps .. lol and some stuff done in Skyrim. Still need to find better armor and enhance it though


----------



## Chris (Mar 3, 2015)

n64king said:


> That's pretty cool, love the teal and gold. Mardi Gras?



Perhaps! I've been trying to work out if there was any meaning behind it. He's secondhand and the description was in German, but even after translating it's just details about his condition rather than really saying anything about him.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Mar 4, 2015)

Got a Miyuki charm and pin from battlerobots!

My brother also bought me a copy of Monster Hunter 4.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 4, 2015)

I put off my Smash Bros. game this entire time just to get a hold of this Gamecube adapter. It cost $50, but my sister and I split the costs so we each paid $25. We had to order it from Japan too due to the low stock in North America.


----------



## Naiad (Mar 4, 2015)

Tina said:


> I made a friend.
> 
> Isn't he cute? Hehe. He travelled here from Germany to appear in a short film that I'll be shooting at the end of the month.



cRYING
im not sleeping tonight fml

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jaebeommie said:


> snip



Ahh, they're adorable ; A;


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 4, 2015)

Got these two lil guys in the mail today :>


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 5, 2015)

Tina said:


> I made a friend.
> 
> Isn't he cute? Hehe. He travelled here from Germany to appear in a short film that I'll be shooting at the end of the month.



OH MY GOD THROW GASOLINE AND FIRE ON IT.


----------



## Delphine (Mar 5, 2015)

Bought some clothes (some jeans, a Superman t-shirt, and yet another hoodie), a drink at Starbucks, and three Pop! Funkos (Finn and Jake from _Adventure Time_ and Sauron from _LotR_).


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2015)

A bruise on my ass lol. Slipped on the living room floor cause it's slippery af and my socks are as well. yep


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 5, 2015)

Got these in the mail today


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2015)

Give me that Persian one. These look adorbs.


----------



## elliebeebee (Mar 6, 2015)

Got a bag of about 70 Jolly Ranchers


----------



## Ichigo. (Mar 6, 2015)

Decided to get two of those Haikyuu!! mystery figure things from a Japanese bookstore, and I guess it was my lucky day.


----------



## Amilee (Mar 6, 2015)

Punchyleaf said:


> View attachment 85938
> Got these in the mail today




soooo cute 

i got some new clothes today~ a tshirt, a skirt and short pants.
yay


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> Decided to get two of those Haikyuu!! mystery figure things from a Japanese bookstore, and I guess it was my lucky day.



Cool. One of the bookstore here sells those mystery packs where you can get a lil' figurine from a series. Have a few already (Oreimo, Sailor Moon, Suwahime Paradox and Rage of Bahamut) that are mystery ones then I have a bunch of random figurines as well 

Grats on getting those you wanted, too! I was lucky with a Sailor Moon pack and got Neptune, she's cool


----------



## Ichigo. (Mar 6, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Cool. One of the bookstore here sells those mystery packs where you can get a lil' figurine from a series. Have a few already (Oreimo, Sailor Moon, Suwahime Paradox and Rage of Bahamut) that are mystery ones then I have a bunch of random figurines as well
> 
> Grats on getting those you wanted, too! I was lucky with a Sailor Moon pack and got Neptune, she's cool



Thanks  That's awesome! Those Sailor Moon ones are beyond cute. Wish I was a fan so I could justify buying them. These two are actually my first anime-related mystery figures. Haikyuu!! is about the only series where I like _all_ of the characters, so I wasn't afraid of getting someone I didn't like.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> Thanks  That's awesome! Those Sailor Moon ones are beyond cute. Wish I was a fan so I could justify buying them. These two are actually my first anime-related mystery figures. Haikyuu!! is about the only series where I like _all_ of the characters, so I wasn't afraid of getting someone I didn't like.



Cool. I just get those who are cheap enough or have cute characters if I can't find a series I like that's got figurines(well I do like Sailor Moon.. but yeah). I'm a hopeless collector


----------



## Naiad (Mar 7, 2015)

Spoiler











_pizza_
I've actually never tried little caesars before?? It only cost $6.50 tho ayy


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 7, 2015)

I got a poptart


----------



## meenz (Mar 7, 2015)

Today I got these cute cabochons that I will be putting on my decoden phone case!


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Mar 7, 2015)

Today I bought a Culture Club record and The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D


----------



## Chris (Mar 7, 2015)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> Today I bought a *Culture Club record* and The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D



Ooh, which one? I'm a huge fan of Culture Club - even met Boy George in 2013. 








Today I got two Amiibo: Marth and Ike!


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Mar 7, 2015)

Tina said:


> Ooh, which one? I'm a huge fan of Culture Club - even met Boy George in 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Colour By Numbers


----------



## Improv (Mar 7, 2015)

I got an iPhone 6!


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Mar 7, 2015)

I got a few Pokemon card packs including a Platinum Arceus Pack and a Series 9 pack


----------



## Naiad (Mar 7, 2015)

Just got this really cute Panda Wood display for my table u v u​


----------



## Cazqui (Mar 7, 2015)

Blue pencil lead and a hair brush.


----------



## penguins (Mar 7, 2015)

a buffalo chicken wrap 
drools


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 7, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> -



THAT IS SO CUTE> WHERE DID YOU GET IT?

Also, today I got Mario Kart 8 + The DLC Packs.

I love it so far, I really think Link looks cute while riding a motorcycle.


----------



## Naiad (Mar 7, 2015)

Heartcore said:


> THAT IS SO CUTE> WHERE DID YOU GET IT?
> 
> Also, today I got Mario Kart 8 + The DLC Packs.
> 
> I love it so far, I really think Link looks cute while riding a motorcycle.



Ahh, there's a big sale every year where I live

http://whiteelephantsale.org/

It's really nice tbh ^^ Lots of cute stuff they had so many fabrics for cosplays fml


----------



## pippy1994 (Mar 8, 2015)

Chicken burrito, it was delicious. :3


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 8, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> Ahh, there's a big sale every year where I live
> 
> http://whiteelephantsale.org/
> 
> It's really nice tbh ^^ Lots of cute stuff they had so many fabrics for cosplays fml



Ooooo! That looks like fun. I love big sales like that. Too bad I don't live in California.


----------



## lunathenia (Mar 8, 2015)

2nd copy of ACNL booya


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 8, 2015)

I got the rocka stealth machine on sale


----------



## peachtown (Mar 8, 2015)

A new nintendo 3ds lol


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 8, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Give me that Persian one. These look adorbs.



Give me $100 and she's yours ;'3


----------



## n64king (Mar 8, 2015)

Got a bunch of candy.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2015)

Punchyleaf said:


> Give me $100 and she's yours ;'3



Sure ;3 Haha, she's awesome. Persian has been one of my fav Pokeymons since I first got Giovanni's Persian as a card.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 9, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Sure ;3 Haha, she's awesome. Persian has been one of my fav Pokeymons since I first got Giovanni's Persian as a card.



Haha too bad I'm just kidding xD all the "official" persian stuff always looks... A bit ... UH... Weird, so I bought a custom made one off someone for $100  persian and Meowth are one of my favorite, but if you're interested in a commission piece, I can give you the details on the tag so you can contact the person? :3 this one is about 8 inches long, and very well made too


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2015)

It's alright can't afford it at the moment and I kinda need to save after this month, thanks though. ^^

Yeah I think it depends on the company/manufacturer too :3


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 9, 2015)

Noiru said:


> It's alright can't afford it at the moment and I kinda need to save after this month, thanks though. ^^
> 
> Yeah I think it depends on the company/manufacturer too :3



OMg I know how you feel lmao. I'm preparing to buy a condo and it's so hard for me to save. Like ridiculously hard xD 

And I don't know, all persian stuff (plush - wise) has been very weird looking :c)
Also to not seem spammy, this is my most recent get, checked my mail today hue huehue


----------



## Delphine (Mar 9, 2015)

Punchyleaf said:


> OMg I know how you feel lmao. I'm preparing to buy a condo and it's so hard for me to save. Like ridiculously hard xD
> 
> And I don't know, all persian stuff (plush - wise) has been very weird looking :c)
> Also to not seem spammy, this is my most recent get, checked my mail today hue huehue
> View attachment 86357



That Raichu looks amazing!! Where did you get it? The only ones I ever saw in cons were awful fakes...


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 9, 2015)

Delphine said:


> That Raichu looks amazing!! Where did you get it? The only ones I ever saw in cons were awful fakes...




It's the 2008  Banpresto DX UFO Raichu  and yeah RAICHU plush are always bootlegged a lot since it's so popular. I paid about $80 for him. The seller has another on ebay for $129 (same seller I bought from)


----------



## Ray-ACP (Mar 9, 2015)

I bought some BBQ Spare Ribs from tesco and it was delicious


----------



## Delphine (Mar 9, 2015)

Punchyleaf said:


> It's the 2008  Banpresto DX UFO Raichu  and yeah RAICHU plush are always bootlegged a lot since it's so popular. I paid about $80 for him. The seller has another on ebay for $129 (same seller I bought from)



A little too expensive for me, but a beautiful piece for a collection. Congrats on getting it n_n


----------



## Mariah (Mar 9, 2015)

Got a greenhouse.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Mar 9, 2015)

I have a Mami figure from Magica Madoka coming my way.  I'll post pictures when she's arrived.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 9, 2015)

I just bought this kirimi-chan fanbook that also came with a bonus mini blanket.


----------



## Yuni (Mar 10, 2015)

Japan Festival last Sunday~ 
Nabbed the 12cms that were $3 each, and 8cms $1 each. Such a bargain :3


----------



## Allycat (Mar 10, 2015)

ordered this sweet thing friday. should be here tomorrow.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 10, 2015)

Allycat said:


> ordered this sweet thing friday. should be here tomorrow.



What is that  <3


----------



## Boosh (Mar 10, 2015)

A new book and brake pads for my car.


----------



## Irarina (Mar 10, 2015)

I got birthday presents from friends. Yayy! c:


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 10, 2015)

I got Pokemon cards


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 10, 2015)

I got a second copy of ACNL, finally. Also got new headphones and cute hair bows.


----------



## M O L K O (Mar 10, 2015)

I got some CD's i've been eyeing since Dec.


Spoiler










if u cant see the titles the cd's are
-Placebo (ST'd album 10th aniv collectors edition)
-Placebo - Without you I'm nothing
-Placebo NANCY BOY SINGE IMSTILL SO HAPPY
-Red hot chili peppers - One hot minute (I think I still need to get Calforication, by the way and uplift mofo party and my RHCP collection is complete)
-Tokio hotel - Kings of Surburbia. They are such trash idek why I bought like i just....
F(x) - Pink tape.. aka the bible, pls get into their stuff.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 10, 2015)

Replenished my stock of maxi pads. TMI, oh no, the horror. I also got a gallon of orange juice and cocoa pebbles, so there's that.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 10, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> Replenished my stock of maxi pads. TMI, oh no, the horror. I also got a gallon of orange juice and cocoa pebbles, so there's that.



Always Infinity ftw. But omg how dare we talk about a natural body function amirite?! Haha


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 10, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> Replenished my stock of maxi pads. TMI, oh no, the horror. I also got a gallon of orange juice and cocoa pebbles, so there's that.



*screams* 
I'm more offended over your choice of breakfast cereal.

Also, my sweetheart of a mom brought me home a diet coke.


----------



## oreo (Mar 10, 2015)

My little sister shared me some of her skittles! Woohoo. <:


----------



## Allycat (Mar 10, 2015)

milkbae said:


> My little sister shared me some of her skittles! Woohoo. <:



woo hoo! sister of the year award!

update to any of those into makeup: I got my mac palette today and while the color "blanc type" is a bit dissapointing, satin taupe is so amazing! I used it to crease my eyelid, and very easy to apply, but oh. my god. I used them on my brows and SERIOUSLY made it 10x easier to do my eyebrows and they look soooo good. I'm in love.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Mar 10, 2015)

My sister got me some red velvet blizzard from DQ. It was pretty good


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 11, 2015)

One of my phone strap/charm/whatever thingies arrived today! Sashaaa~



I almost went for Erwin, too. Almost. I was staring that moment of weakness in the face and eventually Commander Handsome backed the **** up and Sasha is now hanging from my DS since I don't have a phone, lmao. It was also really hard to resist Hange though... I mean, look at this. Come on.

I totally didn't look at the size of her before I ordered, but because it was all "this is a strap for your phone!" I expected it to be teeny tiny. Originally I meant to attach it to my stylus so I have a slightly more difficult time losing it whenever I put it down, but it's just far too big - like, to the point of being unwieldy - so yeah. I'm waiting on a batch of charms that are hopefully a lot smaller than this one - it was a 5-pack, I think, and Bertholdt was one of them which was solely why I ordered (it was Sleep Med time so my memories of the incident are foggy other than 'omg Bertl' and 'is that Armin or Krista' lol)

Will post when those arrive too.


----------



## Aryxia (Mar 11, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> One of my phone strap/charm/whatever thingies arrived today! Sashaaa~
> 
> View attachment 86565
> 
> ...



IT'S SO CUTE :O Any idea what you're gonna put it on since the whole stylus thing isn't gonna work out?


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 12, 2015)

Aryxia said:


> IT'S SO CUTE :O Any idea what you're gonna put it on since the whole stylus thing isn't gonna work out?



Right now she's hanging off the corner of my DS - I think you're supposed to put a wrist strap there but I don't have one lol, so Sasha's just chillin there for the time being. I have no idea other where else to put her unless I just stick her on my purse or something.


----------



## pippy1994 (Mar 12, 2015)

Totally worth it.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2015)

pippy1994 said:


> View attachment 86581
> 
> Totally worth it.



that

thing creeped me out so much.

also got two shirts and some pair of socks yesterday, been needing it


----------



## Boosh (Mar 12, 2015)

Lettuce (for my tortoise) and a bottle of nail polish.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 12, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> Replenished my stock of maxi pads. TMI, oh no, the horror. I also got a gallon of orange juice and cocoa pebbles, so there's that.



fruity pebbles are where its at. cocoa dont mean crap now


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 12, 2015)

L. Lawliet said:


> fruity pebbles are where its at. cocoa dont mean crap now



I miss fruity pebbles but my local bulk store only sells them in tiny overpriced boxes sadly. I'm too cheap for that


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 12, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> I miss fruity pebbles but my local bulk store only sells them in tiny overpriced boxes sadly. I'm too cheap for that



#justiceforfruity.

that really stinks


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 12, 2015)

I bought this set of pika plush, and a KK Slider, NOOk, and Kicks ACNL plush. Also got a custom Arcanine plush, and the new dragon pokemon plush set ^^


----------



## fup10k (Mar 12, 2015)

I got medication for my goldfish today
(actually really exciting because it has a chance of saving his life lol)


----------



## kassie (Mar 12, 2015)

And some clothing.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 12, 2015)

i got alfredo pasta


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 12, 2015)

Yesterday I got Hyrule Warriors for my Wii U. I also bought myself a Marc Fisher clutch. <3


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 12, 2015)

My dad bought me a controller for pc gaming.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 12, 2015)

My grandma brought me the Clara Oswald cosplay she made me! It's really cute and I'm so excited to use it!


----------



## Dulcettie (Mar 13, 2015)

My mom got me Swedish Sea Salt Soap because she knows how much I like sea salt.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm about to EAT PIZZA DO U KNOW HOW EXCITED I AM RN


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 13, 2015)

It's not here yet, but just ordered this. Because every cat needs a berry to sleep in.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 14, 2015)

A Wings of Freedom Hoodie.
A BMO plush. [Me and my sis]
And Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days.


----------



## Chaotix (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## infinikitten (Mar 14, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> A Wings of Freedom Hoodie.
> A BMO plush. [Me and my sis]
> And Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days.



Yooooo. I got one of those hoodies a while back and, assuming it's the same one (official licensed blah blah) it's comfy as ****. Wash it zipped up inside out though so you don't damage the appliqu?s!

I seriously adore that hoodie, and I'm not a hoodie kind of gal. I subbed it in in place of a proper outerwear type coat all winter long and it kept me cozy~


----------



## elliebeebee (Mar 14, 2015)

I got a goldfish from the funfair and he's called D'artagnan


----------



## Ruru (Mar 14, 2015)

This week I bought the new gray 3ds, Animal Crossing New Leaf, A few sweaters with cute words, Pokemon cards, lots of junk food, Cheesecake, a couple Totoro buttons from Hot Topic, a totoro plushie, a Samsung Galaxy s3 with a phone card, a Gigi t-shirt, two pairs of jeans, a Howl's Moving Castle art book, a charger for the 3ds, and a cute mushroom necklace. (Thanks income Tax, your da best)


----------



## Moddie (Mar 14, 2015)

I got loads of cool things today, but I don't want to bore you all as I got quite a bit. However I thought I'd share my favourite out of what I got today. Which is this awesome upcycled vinyl bowl:


​


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 15, 2015)

I just picked up this limited editon vinyl of Giraffage's No Reason EP.


----------



## Bunchi (Mar 15, 2015)

My sisters and I just got matching rings that say big sis/mid sis/mid sis/lil sis
(I'm the spoiled lil sis of course)
They're really cute.


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

The Animal Crossing Bundle for MK8.


----------



## Shika (Mar 15, 2015)

I bought some M&M's today. They were pretty good.
I also bought these because I am anime trash;


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 15, 2015)

The other day I got a Peach and Bowser Amiibo, Kirby and the Rainbow Curse, Hyrule Warriors and a $20 e-Shop card for DLC in Hyrule Warriors


----------



## Mariah (Mar 15, 2015)

I got a French Bulldog cookie jar.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

french bulldogs are awesome.

also i got some freaking dizziness/headache **** going on, go away


----------



## n64king (Mar 15, 2015)

Noiru said:


> also i got some freaking dizziness/headache **** going on, go away



Too much (or maybe not enough) nail polish?


Someone sold me a Golden Sun download code for WiiU. I'm glad I made my btb work for me. I wish I could get one more though... like an NES game but I think I need to save like 300-400 more


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

n64king said:


> Too much (or maybe not enough) nail polish?
> 
> 
> Someone sold me a Golden Sun download code for WiiU. I'm glad I made my btb work for me. I wish I could get one more though... like an NES game but I think I need to save like 300-400 more



More like not enough I'll go get high lol


----------



## fup10k (Mar 15, 2015)

I bought 13 bath bombs and 3 bubble bars from lush today


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

bath bombs i remember those rip my childhood.

anyways some whiskey and cheese balls, yum


----------



## abby534534 (Mar 16, 2015)

I just ordered Majora's Mask and Fantasy Life from Target online. I trekked to Target yesterday to pick them up in person, but they were sold out! I have to wait for them to show up now, boo.


----------



## n64king (Mar 16, 2015)

I got another bottle of chambord today from my friend. It's barely 10am. Stop this madness.


----------



## Delphine (Mar 16, 2015)

A CD (the OST from _Who Framed Roger Rabbit?_) and three DVDs (the Coens' _Arizona Junior_, _The Barber_ and _Ladykillers_).


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 16, 2015)

I got some Pocky, Hi Chews and beef jerky


----------



## fup10k (Mar 16, 2015)

I made 24 bath bombs at home and





I got all of these x2 when i went to lush yesterday >A>

it was a good day lol


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 16, 2015)

What is a bath bomb?


----------



## fup10k (Mar 16, 2015)

Punchyleaf said:


> What is a bath bomb?



it's a mix of bath salts, essential oils, coloring, and other things that are really good for your skin.  You drop it in a bath. They fizz up and make the water really nice and moisturizing and they smell good. The ones from lush usually have cool effects as they fizz out with different colors.  

they're lovely and addictive lol.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 16, 2015)

fup10k said:


> it's a mix of bath salts, essential oils, coloring, and other things that are really good for your skin.  You drop it in a bath. They fizz up and make the water really nice and moisturizing and they smell good. The ones from lush usually have cool effects as they fizz out with different colors.
> 
> they're lovely and addictive lol.


Ah those sound nice!! I should probably look into it since I take baths at least once a day to unwind xD are they expensive?


----------



## fup10k (Mar 16, 2015)

Punchyleaf said:


> Ah those sound nice!! I should probably look into it since I take baths at least once a day to unwind xD are they expensive?



They kind-of are but I think it's worth it.  Making your own is about 4 timea cheaper though lol


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 16, 2015)

fup10k said:


> They kind-of are but I think it's worth it.  Making your own is about 4 timea cheaper though lol




How would you make your own?  (I'm all for saving LOL)


----------



## Allycat (Mar 16, 2015)

Punchyleaf said:


> Ah those sound nice!! I should probably look into it since I take baths at least once a day to unwind xD are they expensive?



there are actually quite a few for less than $5 at lush!
and almost all are less than $7
sooo worth it! they are soo fun.


----------



## fup10k (Mar 16, 2015)

Punchyleaf said:


> How would you make your own?  (I'm all for saving LOL)



There's tons of recipes online you can look up   the main thing is that it's usually 2 parts baking soda,  one part citric acid,  one part Epsom salt and one part cornstarch. But some use different things than Epsom salt


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 16, 2015)

The only thing I have off that list is baking soda .____.


----------



## fup10k (Mar 16, 2015)

Punchyleaf said:


> The only thing I have off that list is baking soda .____.



You can get everything online pretty cheap.    it's not that bad lol.  Citric acid Is the only thing you HAVE to get online though probably


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 16, 2015)

Ah ok xD is this just for like a basic bath bomb?


----------



## fup10k (Mar 16, 2015)

Punchyleaf said:


> Ah ok xD is this just for like a basic bath bomb?



you can add whatever oils you like for scents and whatever coloring (i use food coloring) you'd like to dye them. They're all made of the same ingredients, just some are multicolored and some have body glitter or flowers in them. You can make them however you want


----------



## tinytaylor (Mar 16, 2015)

i've always wanted to make my own bath bomb, went to lush the other day and was shocked to see them selling bath bombs for $4. i bought my prom dress and the whole prom ensemble and i'm v excited.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 16, 2015)

fup10k said:


> you can add whatever oils you like for scents and whatever coloring (i use food coloring) you'd like to dye them. They're all made of the same ingredients, just some are multicolored and some have body glitter or flowers in them. You can make them however you want



Ah ok!! This sounds like something I would need to set aside a day for to pickup / order stuff and then prepare it  but I may just order a few to see if I actually like it first hehe


----------



## fup10k (Mar 16, 2015)

Punchyleaf said:


> Ah ok!! This sounds like something I would need to set aside a day for to pickup / order stuff and then prepare it  but I may just order a few to see if I actually like it first hehe



definitely get some from lush! They have a lot of stores, maybe there's one around where you live? 

(there used to be one 10 mins away here but now it's closed indefinitely so me and my bf and friends have to drive an hour to get our bath bombs >A> )


----------



## oath2order (Mar 16, 2015)

Bought a new shirt and pair of shorts today


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 16, 2015)

fup10k said:


> definitely get some from lush! They have a lot of stores, maybe there's one around where you live?
> 
> (there used to be one 10 mins away here but now it's closed indefinitely so me and my bf and friends have to drive an hour to get our bath bombs >A> )



According to my map app thingy it's apparently about a 16 minute drive from me and about an hour walk away :3 it's in a mall. Maybe I'll take a trip this Sunday since I can't walk near that place alone with my toddler due to how the population is there >___>


----------



## rariorana (Mar 16, 2015)

I got laryngitis.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 17, 2015)

I had an italian soda today


----------



## sakurakiki (Mar 17, 2015)

I just got my Lelouch iPhone case that I ordered online. I love it to pieces. (*∩ω∩)


----------



## Swiftstream (Mar 17, 2015)

Got a brand new camera with 2 zoom lenses!


----------



## sally. (Mar 17, 2015)

First time posting in this thread. I just received Angelic Pretty?s Quartet Chocolate JSK + KC, Milky Cross OP and Mercator Antique Shop bonnet. 



Spoiler








I took the picture with the Mercator JSK so you can see how the bonnet looks with it. I still need to find the Milky Cross KC? But overall I am very excited to wear them out soon!


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 17, 2015)

I really, REALLY love that one in the middle! Good lord it's gorgeous! ♥


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

This guy came in the mail today! He's not as tall as the Yoshi amiibo, but he's adorable!



These were also in my mailbox. New cartilage earrings!


----------



## Zane (Mar 18, 2015)

goodnight sweet prince





ok i was gonna wait for the restock in april or whenever but the pitiful state of this guy's box (and the fact that it's a UK and not NA version) let me get it for only a minor mark up I couldn't refuse. Finding amiibos in stores so far has been such a pain in the arse anyway I'd rather avoid it. Plus once I saw this one I wanted it, his face is perfect and his sword is straight and who's to say even if I could find one in a store that it would look this good??
done justifying buying an amiibo for above retail price now bye hahah
And the damage to his box is hardly noticeable from a distance, which is where it will be viewed from since I got into the habit of hanging the boxes on my wall. I got bored of the stuff I had up there before.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

Got the Kindred Judgement achievement in Skyrim, finally high enough level to deal with that quest line's finale.


----------



## Boosh (Mar 18, 2015)

I don't know if this counts? But I am so freaking excited! I paid a deposit on orthodontic treatment. I'm getting braces finally! I cannot wait


----------



## Brackets (Mar 18, 2015)

Boosh said:


> I don't know if this counts? But I am so freaking excited! I paid a deposit on orthodontic treatment. I'm getting braces finally! I cannot wait



GAH you're so lucky. wish i'd got braces, i definitely live up to the british stereotype of having bad teeth.

and this is my new book i got today yay:


----------



## Boosh (Mar 19, 2015)

I live up to that stereotype too! I had braces when I was 14 but the orthodontist did more harm than good so I'm now having to get them again as an adult. Hopefully this time will be better!


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 19, 2015)

Yoshis Island WiiU code from the Club Nintendo seller board.


----------



## oreo (Mar 19, 2015)

fup10k said:


> I bought 13 bath bombs and 3 bubble bars from lush today



oooooooooo, i love these. c:
they are so fun in the tub!


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 19, 2015)

Just bought this 3ds XL case on eBay. It was too cute to pass up 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3DS-LL-Cat-Neko-Nyan-CYBER-Nintendo-XL-Silicon-Hard-Case-Cover-Tora-Japan-NEW/231508678504?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27706%26meid%3Dcf0082407dba49a981c3af07ee151f73%26pid%3D100011%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D121598918170


----------



## abby534534 (Mar 19, 2015)

I got the Majora's Mask strategy guide as a gift today. Awesome! Now if only the game itself would finally ship from Target....


----------



## matcha (Mar 19, 2015)

i finally got my rilakkuma bread cutter in the mail.

now i can make cute and delicious weaboo sandwiches.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Mar 19, 2015)

My dad suprised me with 2 20 dollar eshop cards so there's that. Idk what to get with it though


----------



## Flop (Mar 20, 2015)

Not sure why so many of those uploaded together.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 20, 2015)

0.o How much money do you even have? lol


----------



## Zane (Mar 20, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> 0.o How much money do you even have? lol



at least 13$


----------



## Flop (Mar 20, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> 0.o How much money do you even have? lol


I have a steady income from working at Kroger.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 20, 2015)

I got these babies in the post today :')


----------



## oreo (Mar 20, 2015)

i got the est?e lauder lip gloss in *pink innocence*. great for casual dates!



Spoiler: color + swap


----------



## matcha (Mar 20, 2015)

i got a new plaid shirt. 'v'


----------



## kassie (Mar 21, 2015)

Had Birthday cake ice cream earlier. Too sweet.

Also got some new medication that's probably going to kick my ass.


----------



## alesha (Mar 21, 2015)

the latest issue of national geographic's collection- precious gems rocks and minerals


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

I got the New 3DS XL Majora's Mask Edition


----------



## abby534534 (Mar 21, 2015)

Eek, that new system looks so nice!

I just got Fantasy Life and MM3DS in the mail... I ordered it almost a week ago, so it's about time it showed up!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

abby534534 said:


> Eek, that new system looks so nice!
> 
> I just got Fantasy Life and MM3DS in the mail... I ordered it almost a week ago, so it's about time it showed up!



I got Fantasy Life for birthday
its amazing, look forward to it man


----------



## Chris (Mar 21, 2015)

Collectors edition of _Final Fantasy Type-0_ on PS4! The postcard was a pre-order bonus. *  
Toad amiibo.
Plus two editions of KAT-TUN's latest single _KISS KISS KISS_.  Plus x2 free posters, but I'm not even going to open them.


* Preordered and paid for this three months ago with Christmas money from my folks. Been so excited for this - it took so long to get an English release! I don't have my PS4 with me though so I can't play it until Monday evening.


----------



## Caius (Mar 21, 2015)

Tina said:


> Collectors edition of _Final Fantasy Type-0_ on PS4! The postcard was a pre-order bonus. *
> Toad amiibo.
> Plus two editions of KAT-TUN's latest single _KISS KISS KISS_.  Plus x2 free posters, but I'm not even going to open them.
> 
> ...



So where's Justin and my moto360's?


----------



## Chris (Mar 21, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> So where's Justin and my moto360's?



Never! I can't afford that.


----------



## Caius (Mar 21, 2015)

Tina said:


> Never! I can't afford that.



You'll figure it out


----------



## Chris (Mar 21, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> You'll figure it out



The money would sooner go on a plane ticket than watches!


----------



## Caius (Mar 21, 2015)

Tina said:


> The money would sooner go on a plane ticket than watches!



WHY NOT BOTH?


----------



## Aradai (Mar 21, 2015)

I bought majora's mask 3D woo


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Mar 21, 2015)

Won this from the claw machine at work. Took me $2 at 50 cents a try, but two tries were for other things I failed to get.



Spoiler


----------



## milkyi (Mar 21, 2015)

Welp I got 4 domo plushies and a ugly doll wippy Got these 5 little cuties at a Garage Sale this morning for $5.00 If you don't see the fifth its that little guy alllllll the way in the back the pink one with you being able to see one eye XD


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 21, 2015)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Preordered Sims 4 today? >w<



Lucky~


----------



## Sashataras (Mar 21, 2015)

powersave from gamestop


----------



## Ichigo. (Mar 21, 2015)

I ordered one of those EXO Miracle In December sweaters with their name/number on the back. Hope it gets here soon and actually looks good. I should've ordered it sooner since the weather's starting to not permit sweaters...


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 22, 2015)

american apparel is having a HUGE sale (like seriously guys check it out everything is like 2$ compared to regular like 50$)
so i bought 60$ worth of stuff and here's my list: 
polka dot cap, peach hoodie, yellow shorts, rose champagne colored beanie, raglan sweater, baby blue thermal long sleeve shirt, nylon taffetta windbreaker, long sleeved purple tshirt, 7 pairs of rose gold underwear lmao, pink and white shirt, flattened rose gold (my color description lmao) t-shirt, sea blue swim shorts, maroon swim shorts, and an issue of pin-up magazine.
ALL THAT FOR 60$ 60 FREAKIN DOLLARS. & I added everything up before sales and it would have been 444$, I saved 378$ I'm 2 proud.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 22, 2015)

honeymoo said:


> american apparel is having a HUGE sale (like seriously guys check it out everything is like 2$ compared to regular like 50$)
> so i bought 60$ worth of stuff and here's my list:
> polka dot cap, peach hoodie, yellow shorts, rose champagne colored beanie, raglan sweater, baby blue thermal long sleeve shirt, nylon taffetta windbreaker, long sleeved purple tshirt, 7 pairs of rose gold underwear lmao, pink and white shirt, flattened rose gold (my color description lmao) t-shirt, sea blue swim shorts, maroon swim shorts, and an issue of pin-up magazine.
> ALL THAT FOR 60$ 60 FREAKIN DOLLARS. & I added everything up before sales and it would have been 444$, I saved 378$ I'm 2 proud.


How long does it last?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 22, 2015)

MermaidSong said:


> Won this from the claw machine at work. Took me $2 at 50 cents a try, but two tries were for other things I failed to get.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



My boyfriend spent like $5 of quarters at WalMart the other day trying to fish me a domo cow from a claw machine, I told him the domo was too far down for him to get, BUT HE GOT IT! He showed me that's for sure!


----------



## SeccomMasada (Mar 22, 2015)

Shoes... I went shoe shopping

they're hella rad and have flower print on them even though they're artificial leather


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 22, 2015)

Mariah said:


> How long does it last?



today is the last day


----------



## Allycat (Mar 22, 2015)

Went to the mall to get shorts for when I got to Disney World in july...

Also got these cool things.


Spoiler:  












Cinderella Mug - Disney Store - $7 ($3 off woo)
Coronation Elsa Exclusive - Hot Topic - $12.50
Cogsworth - Barnes and Noble - $3 after gift card
Betsey Johnson Wallet - Ross - $15 (Originally $40!)

Included prices to show off my good deals....


----------



## offing (Mar 22, 2015)

I stoped by CVS after work today and picked up a few things.

Some Bacon Mac and Cheese chips (I love those things, but I can't find them in very many places!), a recese pieces egg candy thing, a red velvet egg and one of those extra charger things. It's one of those things you take along with you, and acts like an extra batery. It was only 1.50, the same pirce as the chips! (it was 90 percent off, good deal!)


----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 22, 2015)

Spoiler: started buying records from work again...


----------



## boujee (Mar 22, 2015)

Got this accessory for my phone


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 22, 2015)

Allycat said:


> Went to the mall to get shorts for when I got to Disney World in july...
> 
> Also got these cool things.
> 
> ...



Ahhh I really want the Coronation Elsa and Anna, I have the regular ones.


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 23, 2015)

The latest editions to my tomy pokemon figure collection!! So excited! Especially about that friggin rare and expensive Voltorb


----------



## Javocado (Mar 23, 2015)

YA BOY GOT CHICKEN FRIES


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Mar 23, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> My boyfriend spent like $5 of quarters at WalMart the other day trying to fish me a domo cow from a claw machine, I told him the domo was too far down for him to get, BUT HE GOT IT! He showed me that's for sure!


I never win so it was weird.


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 23, 2015)

My little pony stuff CMC equatia girl doll set, Twilght sparkle rainbow rocks equatorial girl, pj pary pinkie pie with gummy EQutria girl
Mlp stationy set ranbow powered Apple bloom Uh uh 
A graffie webkinez a cheeky dog webkinez a Pegasus webkinez
Bravest warrior comic one 
 The new 3ds


----------



## matcha (Mar 23, 2015)

i was at a thrift store downtown and got a new sweater. ^v^


----------



## abby534534 (Mar 24, 2015)

I got a cool jigsaw puzzle with dragons on it today.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 24, 2015)

I got my eyebrows done.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 24, 2015)

I got my first work burn today holla


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 25, 2015)

Not sure if I posted this before but yeah got these in a few days ago


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 25, 2015)

Welp I dropped my iPhone 6 face down on the asphalt sooo I got a new screen immediately at the nearest Asian mall. Also got a tempered glass screen protector, and a new pink case for it. And an insanely good mango smoothie with mango chunks in it from a Bubble Tea place.


----------



## Peoki (Mar 25, 2015)

I finally got my official SSB4 soundtrack in the mail.


----------



## Eldin (Mar 25, 2015)

I used my tax refund to justify buying this because I'm a _responsible adult_.


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 26, 2015)

I got hate! Woooooooooooo ain't that a sweet gift


----------



## tokkio (Mar 26, 2015)

I bought some clothes at uniqlo  and gonna buy a new game this weekend eheh


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 26, 2015)

Got Dancing Groot and Groot Pop! Vinyls the other day


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 26, 2015)

Picked up a copy of Darkly Dreaming Dexter and the memorial magazine for Leonard Nimoy.


----------



## abby534534 (Mar 26, 2015)

I got some shoes I ordered, but they don't fit correctly so I now need to return them.

So in another week, I'll get another pair of shoes XD


----------



## Mariah (Mar 26, 2015)

Spoiler: New socks.


----------



## tokkio (Mar 29, 2015)

weeee I was supposed to buy Rune Factory 4 yesterday, but instead I ended up buying Prang watercolors (first time buying it since... its kinda really expensive.. but its so good though omg), socks from Uniqlo, and a really cute minimalist pen case!


----------



## Cazqui (Mar 29, 2015)

iPhone 6 plus.


----------



## Kuroh (Mar 29, 2015)

I attended a con recently so I was able to get some cute things from the Dealer's Room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wind Waker plushies, Tuchineko Hidamari, and Noiz~


----------



## unravel (Mar 29, 2015)

umeiko said:


> I attended a con recently so I was able to get some cute things from the Dealer's Room
> 
> 
> 
> ...



noiz and ww plushies brb cryingg

Anyway I got this as graduation gift from my friends


----------



## Athenacchi (Mar 29, 2015)

mmm

Last real thing I guess I bought was a work uniform lol

And that was a while ago


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Mar 29, 2015)

Yesterday, I was able to snag two of these elusive amiibos. I'm never going to open them for the moneys down the road...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 29, 2015)

I bought rat food today. For rats. They're really fat, my white rat looks like a polar bear, not one of those slender national geographic polar bears, more like the american coca cola polar bear. (He's really really fat)


----------



## Beardo (Mar 29, 2015)

I got cotton candy ice cream last night

I'll probably eat some for breakfast because my throat hurts


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 29, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I got cotton candy ice cream last night
> 
> I'll probably eat some for breakfast because my throat hurts



Is it the super neon stuff from Thrifty's Rite Aid? That stuff is so photogenic! I take like a million pics of it each time I eat it, and the flavor is amazing!!!


----------



## Beardo (Mar 29, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Is it the super neon stuff from Thrifty's Rite Aid? That stuff is so photogenic! I take like a million pics of it each time I eat it, and the flavor is amazing!!!



It's from some place like 20 minutes away from me and it's just so good like ugh


----------



## abby534534 (Mar 29, 2015)

I just bought a bunch of groceries... woo.


----------



## Tommi (Mar 29, 2015)

I bought more beer. Yay.


----------



## Manzanas (Mar 29, 2015)

Tommi said:


> I bought more beer. Yay.



What brand of bear? Do you drink beer often?


----------



## kassie (Mar 29, 2015)

Bought groceries so I don't starve.


----------



## Shax (Mar 29, 2015)

I got Cooking Mama 5! I also bought the rest of the books in the Omen series.


----------



## azukitan (Mar 29, 2015)

I got the work shift I originally wanted. Second shift ftw!


----------



## Melchoir (Mar 29, 2015)

I just ordered the cutest feminist sloth badges on Esty. I'm so excited to get them.


----------



## Joy (Mar 29, 2015)

Bought Phoenix Wright Dual Destinies a few days ago for 16.00!
Not bad


----------



## Zane (Mar 30, 2015)

finally got to unbox these earlier today they feel so good mama


----------



## matt (Mar 30, 2015)

My blue roses stolen


----------



## Flop (Mar 30, 2015)

Melchoir said:


> I just ordered the cutest feminist sloth badges on Esty. I'm so excited to get them.


Feminist.......sloth.....badges?


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 30, 2015)

I got updates on my 3DS (haven't been on in like a month XD)


----------



## Mariah (Mar 30, 2015)

Flop said:


> Feminist.......sloth.....badges?





Spoiler: What do sloths have to do with feminism?


----------



## Flop (Mar 30, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Spoiler: What do sloths have to do with feminism?


I hate crazy Tumblr feminazis, but I'll be damned if those aren't the best things I've ever seen.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2015)

The New 3ds XL Majora's Mask edition. It's GOLD... pun intended.

Broke but well spent money


----------



## Finnian (Mar 30, 2015)

i got a rock...


----------



## Mariah (Mar 30, 2015)

Cirque Du Soleil tickets.


----------



## Hirosuka (Mar 30, 2015)

Got Kingdom Hearts, five anime charms and a the fault in our stars poster. That movie/book isn't even that popular anymore these days, but it's still amazing >~<


----------



## Chaotix (Mar 31, 2015)

*HAPPY 100TH PAGE!*






Got this cool shirt.

Wished this thread had more cool pics of stuff.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

me too but i dont really have a cam aside from my webcam lol.

and it's crappy. cool shirt btw


----------



## Chris (Mar 31, 2015)

Chaotix said:


> *HAPPY 100TH PAGE!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn that is awesome. 





Bought this dress on Friday:






Plus two furry heart-shaped grey cushions (at 50% off!), and three pairs of earrings.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Mar 31, 2015)

Got a maaaaad headache.

Edit: pretty dress Tina!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

Tina said:


> Damn that is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've got good taste in dresses  Looks awesome!


----------



## matcha (Mar 31, 2015)

i got my omocat sweater in the mail.


----------



## Resi (Mar 31, 2015)

Two days ago I purchased Dyscourse.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 31, 2015)

picked this up from work today


----------



## unravel (Apr 1, 2015)

Pokemon AS and Majora's Mask since I have 2 copies of mm Imma sell it away


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

Got Alpha Sapphire yesterday, it's good. Let's hope I can find someone with Eon ticket now


----------



## Eldin (Apr 1, 2015)

I got my earbuds in the mail yesterday, and my copy of Story of Seasons & bunny plush were delivered today! I love getting mail. c:

Also I bought a gym membership this morning (hence why I needed earbuds, to jam out on the elliptical).


----------



## Saylor (Apr 1, 2015)

My chemistry teacher gave me some kind of weird solution in a bottle for my birthday. I've no idea what it is but I'm having fun staring at it, and it glows!


----------



## Delphine (Apr 2, 2015)

I got Harvest Moon: A New Beginning and I am now broke ;v;


----------



## buzzing (Apr 2, 2015)

i got brunch with my friend tomi uwu


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

an easter egg with candy from dad. oh well free candy


----------



## Feloreena (Apr 2, 2015)

My iPhone 6 arrived in the mail today.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 2, 2015)

I got Story of Seasons and another copy of ACNL free.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 2, 2015)

I got the goods, kid.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 3, 2015)

Story of Seasons and a bunch of stickers too


----------



## Mariah (Apr 3, 2015)

I got a new stand mixer.


----------



## Noah2000 (Apr 3, 2015)

Recently got a few new games on Steam


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 3, 2015)

Today I received in the mail the messenger bag purchased with coins from Club Nintendo.  I'll never use it.


----------



## Guero101 (Apr 3, 2015)

Just arrived in the mail today! Sooo close to completing the original 151


----------



## azukitan (Apr 3, 2015)

WE GOT COOKIES AT WORK :DDDD


And nice figures, Guero! lol


----------



## sheepie (Apr 3, 2015)

New shoes and accessories. I also got a ton of fragrances from Bath&Body.


----------



## sally. (Apr 3, 2015)

I recently bought Angelic Pretty's Cream Cookie Collection JSK in brown, Petit Patisserie OP, KC and OTKs in brown and some other lolita stuff (accessories, blouses, etc). Now I have to wait for them to come in the mail...


----------



## LunaLemons (Apr 3, 2015)

Today I pleasured myself with the purchase of some colored contacts, some in blue and some in purple and a Rin Kagamine wig in preparation for my trip to Anime Expo this summer


----------



## Naiad (Apr 4, 2015)

Spoiler












picked some cute stuff up from a Market in LA today c:


----------



## tokkio (Apr 4, 2015)

bought _Shin Megami Tensei 4_ just two days ago, with my own money hahah (first time buying a game with my own money lol)


----------



## oath2order (Apr 4, 2015)

tonight i got

drunk


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2015)

Kinda got drunk yesterday too, well you need that sometimes.

Got a Japanese HA Ninfia off GTS, loving that crap to death


----------



## Stargirl (Apr 4, 2015)

I bought some new piano music (River Flows in You and the Moonlight Sonata), a new pair of Vans, and a cute sign for my room.


----------



## pillow bunny (Apr 4, 2015)

Guero101 said:


> View attachment 88962
> 
> Just arrived in the mail today! Sooo close to completing the original 151



omg I have some of those too!


----------



## Heyden (Apr 4, 2015)

Kirby amiibo!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2015)

Got some raspberry body butter from my mom as easter gift. well i do need it for my skin so i'm glad


----------



## ThomasNLD (Apr 4, 2015)

Already bought Walking Dead season 2 game for Xbox 360, now I just got the call season 1 game has arrived at the store as well. I can finally start playing those games. 

Oh and I bought a blue New Nintendo 3DS XL & Monster Hunter Ultimate and some other game I played for 30 hours+ and still can`t remember the title off. It has bouncing boobs though, didn`t forget that part. 

Last, I put some money on my poker account, so I can start playing again (I missed it so much....)

I guess a bottle of wodka would have been a cheaper alternative to get through a crappy week lol.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Apr 4, 2015)

Got the Super Deluxe Edition of Rebel Heart



Spoiler


----------



## Prabha (Apr 4, 2015)

i got sum apple sauce out of my fridge. i was so excited because i put it in the night before and it was cold and everything.
so here i am, taking my apple sauce out of the fridge, and it falls on my leg and broke in half
the container literally split in half... point is 
*I got broken apple sauce.*


----------



## Franny (Apr 4, 2015)

i treated myself for the first time in a while and bought a new ipod touch.
i'm down to my last 3$ now :/ and i gotta wait for it to be shipped in.
also got a new purse as a late birthday present.


Spoiler: yaaaas


----------



## Wholockian (Apr 4, 2015)

I went to i54 and brought this t-shirt and poster (Which came with a bag). Managed to get the bag signed by Tom/Syndicate too ^w^

Don't know why the image is upside down


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 4, 2015)

I order my motherboard yesterday and it should be shipping out today. It's the last thing I need to build a PC.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 4, 2015)

I bought myself a new Michael Kors purse, a Fossil wallet, and some new clothes


----------



## Peoki (Apr 6, 2015)

I got hired on the spot for my spring/summer practicum and bought Story of Seasons as a treat.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2015)

An easter egg with candy, a Touhou(I think) t-shirt and a Hyperdimension Neptunia mouse pad


----------



## inkling (Apr 6, 2015)

Today I got thats my jam ben &jerrys icecream flavor. i just ate it and it was delicious


----------



## snapdragon (Apr 6, 2015)

I purchased a little Mikado plant from Whole Foods :>


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> Already bought Walking Dead season 2 game for Xbox 360, now I just got the call season 1 game has arrived at the store as well. I can finally start playing those games.
> 
> Oh and I bought a blue New Nintendo 3DS XL & Monster Hunter Ultimate and some other game I played for 30 hours+ and still can`t remember the title off. It has bouncing boobs though, didn`t forget that part.
> 
> ...



Senran Kagura? I had Burst for a while, but tbh the series is better on PS Vita as for controls and camera. And you don't have to do tutorial.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 7, 2015)

I bought a poop ton of clothes because I had hardly any, as well as some misc bits out of my own money, my parents paid for the clothes.

h&m;
floral dress 
'brooklyn' grey tank top
grey jeans
two vest tops (white+grey)

schuh;
maroon new balance's

forever21;
blue plaid shirt
marvel crew neck sweater
black+white striped t-shirt
grey washed t-shirt
hair brush

disney store;
thumper tsum tsum
tsum tsum sweater

superdry;
vest top/american flag

hmv;
madness album (sleeping w/ sirens)
all-time low poster


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2015)

I need to buy clothes too.. Hope I can find some whenever I'm less tired ;3


----------



## unravel (Apr 7, 2015)

Spoiler: Pokemon TCG trade also I got Mega Manetric EX


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2015)

Nice cards. I kinda wish to start collect those again, they are fun. Glad I kept some of my old imo


----------



## Boosh (Apr 7, 2015)

Two bottles of nail polish, a pair of sunglasses and a new top.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 7, 2015)

They should stop coming out with cute plush so I stop buying them.


----------



## Delphine (Apr 7, 2015)

^ I have the same Zoroark plush, it's so cute!


----------



## Jiska (Apr 7, 2015)

Bought myself every single Linkin Park cd and a kimono and crop top from Bershka


----------



## lars708 (Apr 7, 2015)

I just bought a Donkey Kong and a Link amiibo figure!


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 7, 2015)

i got a cross necklace and nail polish for Easter, and also got Story of Seasons today


----------



## Finnian (Apr 7, 2015)

i commissioned pokemanz to read a fanfic i wrote when i was 13.


----------



## sally. (Apr 7, 2015)

Just bought Angelic Pretty's Melty Royal Chocolate cardigan in ivory and Crystal Dream Carnival JSK, KC and OTKs in blue!


----------



## Mariah (Apr 7, 2015)

sally. said:


> Just bought Angelic Pretty's Melty Royal Chocolate cardigan in ivory and Crystal Dream Carnival JSK, KC and OTKs in blue!



You should post your coords sometime.


----------



## PandaNikita (Apr 7, 2015)

Finnian said:


> i commissioned pokemanz to read a fanfic i wrote when i was 13.


The first 3 minutes and 45 seconds were* amazing.


----------



## sally. (Apr 7, 2015)

Mariah said:


> You should post your coords sometime.



I would love to but I am kind of scared to post photos of myself on here haha. I think I only have one photo in on here where I am in cosplay but we shall see! If anything, I will revive my old lolita thread with some of my coords. I am happy someone has an interest in lolita.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey guys. I'm back from my Jesus Ban. I'm late for this, but I got an Amiibo!!


----------



## Heyden (Apr 8, 2015)

I got my Palutena and Mewtwo amiibo preorders today!


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Apr 8, 2015)

I just came home from work, and 3 packages came for me. 
1 new rosy lip tint from Etude house <3 
2 iphone cases
All from ebay :3 hueheuhe


----------



## Hirosuka (Apr 8, 2015)

Bought five anime charms (death note, kokoro connect, iwatobi swim club, soul eater and madoka) for my pointless otaku crap collection .u. and one of the kingdom hearts games


----------



## Jaebeommie (Apr 8, 2015)

I bought Boxboy! from the eShop c:


----------



## Zane (Apr 8, 2015)

I FOUND THE BLUE PIKMIN I WAS MISSING 





some dumb lil kid or somebody tore the tag off and it was the only thing in the World of Nintendo display so it was a pain to get him out of the store but my hanging Pikmin basket is perfect now.






*loving gaze*


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

Picked up a few vinyl records today. Been waiting to do this.

Cream - Heavy Cream
The Doors - 13
Santana - Abraxas

And two of those "Nuggets" vinyls with random psychedelic stuff.


----------



## kelpy (Apr 9, 2015)

The last thing I got was on my birthday the last Sunday..
It was the very last present- an iPhone 5!
I'm loving it, coming from Windows which is a desolate wasteland..


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 9, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Picked up a few vinyl records today. Been waiting to do this.
> 
> Cream - Heavy Cream
> The Doors - 13
> ...



NICE.  

I got a new pair of running shoes.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

Yep, vinyl record junkies unite <3

Nice, I should totally get a new pair too, esp. for the summer


----------



## Prabha (Apr 9, 2015)

I'VE GOT THE SHIVERS BC I LITERALLY JUST WATCHED A FIFTY SHADES OF GREY PARAODY ON TOKYO GHOUL.

*im still shaking*


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 9, 2015)

Got a couple bottles of Calpico, some candy, some onigiri, Pocari Sweat. Japanese market haul~


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 9, 2015)

Just bought an Ice Cap from Tim Hortons >.>


----------



## Joy (Apr 9, 2015)

Got The Sims 4 and The Sims 4 Get To Work


----------



## kayleee (Apr 10, 2015)

I just got some new nikes  not like I'm planning to go to the gym or anything lmao. But they supa cute


----------



## Peebers (Apr 10, 2015)

i got pizza yesterday!! it was good.


----------



## acdude (Apr 10, 2015)

I got maccas new ceaser wrap YUM


----------



## cIementine (Apr 10, 2015)

i went to town with my friend and bought some stuff;

black beanie (on clearance in h&m)
the picture of dorian gray
baby groot keyring
baymax wristband
airheads (watermelon, pink lemonade, blue raspberry)
black a2 paper for a school project


----------



## Chris (Apr 10, 2015)

Got _Fire Emblem: Awakening _today.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Apr 10, 2015)

Picked up Xenoblade Chronicles 3D!


----------



## Pearls (Apr 10, 2015)

I bought this asexual badge thing.


----------



## oreo (Apr 10, 2015)

I bought strawberries from my local farm market.


----------



## penguins (Apr 10, 2015)

dunkin donuts coffee and munchkins 
amaaaazinggg


----------



## kassie (Apr 10, 2015)

I forgot to mention a friend of mine sent me a 3.5 pound DRS (don't register the shame, lmao) bag of Sour Patch Kids and mini Yoshi plushies for Easter. c:


----------



## Chaotix (Apr 11, 2015)

Tina said:


> Got _Fire Emblem: Awakening _today.



You're gonna have an awesome time with that game.

Music and the DLC is amazing.


----------



## Zane (Apr 11, 2015)

my brothers controller (the samus one) finally got here yesterday, I still needa open it and see if it's as metallic as its pictured on the front. the Link one I just bought awhile ago because it was my second choice after Samus and I saw it in a store somewhere. I figure I can't have too many gamecube-style character themed controllers


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 11, 2015)

^ oh those are really neat


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 11, 2015)

Zane said:


> my brothers controller (the samus one) finally got here yesterday, I still needa open it and see if it's as metallic as its pictured on the front. the Link one I just bought awhile ago because it was my second choice after Samus and I saw it in a store somewhere. I figure I can't have too many gamecube-style character themed controllers



Those are so nice ahhh. I have the Peach one.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 11, 2015)

I got an EKG and a blood test. Hopefully I'm not dying. 


Spoiler: I also got these.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 11, 2015)

i just got some pieces & controllers for my wii u in the mail! now to just wait for the actual wii u itself argh


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 11, 2015)

I got pink cookies!
My dad and I were going to get cupcakes
but they only had mini ones
so we got this big cookies with pink icing! <3
(That's not really game related though...)​


----------



## Prabha (Apr 11, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I got an EKG and a blood test. Hopefully I'm not dying.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I also got these.



those shoes though. I'm in love with them.


----------



## penguins (Apr 12, 2015)

i ordered an absolutely amazing pair of shoes today
adidas zx flux's they're gorgeous and i love them already


----------



## Chris (Apr 12, 2015)

Chaotix said:


> You're gonna have an awesome time with that game.
> 
> Music and the DLC is amazing.



I tried the demo about a month and a half ago, but it took me until now to get around to picking up. Enjoying it so far! 

Also, picked up Luigi and Mario amiibo yesterday!


----------



## Gandalf (Apr 12, 2015)

New pair of headphones, and they were $50 off!! Small victories.



Spoiler


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 12, 2015)

Yes honey! I just spent $600 in one go!!! muahahaha (does paying for your pup's medical bill even count as buying? >.> )


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2015)

^wow holy **** hope s/he is okay now *hugs*

also got some migraine crap i need painkiller @.@


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 12, 2015)

Noiru said:


> ^wow holy **** hope s/he is okay now *hugs*
> 
> also got some migraine crap i need painkiller @.@



thank you ^^ he is fine now. I think I'm the kind of person that saves small and spends big (I'm not a spendy person though) >.> but I don't remember what was the last single item that I purchased, that was not food (I spend a lot of money on chocolate too), and that was under $100.....


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2015)

I see.

Well I got some leftovers from dinner at grandma's to have for lunch tomorrow. that's good i hate buying food


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 12, 2015)

Got myself a protection case for my Wii U Gamepad and a Sonic Amiibo today~


----------



## pillow bunny (Apr 12, 2015)

Tina said:


> Got _Fire Emblem: Awakening _today.



there's not a colon


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 12, 2015)

I didn't really get something but I did make a cool bracelet today. Took me about an hour to make. It's made of pretty little beads and jump rings since I had extra that I wouldn't be using for my charms.


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 12, 2015)

Ordered a pouch of tea. My father also unexpectedly brought a handful of Hershey Kisses over, and my partner came home with BK and shared his burger with me. All food 



Kaiaa said:


> I didn't really get something but I did make a cool bracelet today. Took me about an hour to make. It's made of pretty little beads and jump rings since I had extra that I wouldn't be using for my charms.



:O Pics please? I get lost on Etsy for hours just looking at the jewelry people have made.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 12, 2015)

finally got a wii u along w/smash and 2 game cube controllers! excited as heck to play


----------



## Chaotix (Apr 13, 2015)

Got some magicial bacon oysters.


----------



## Wholockian (Apr 14, 2015)

Got these ;-;

(Arrow comic, volume 2
Flash comic, volume 1
NEW! 3ds)


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 14, 2015)

I got Ankha! And mangoes for breakfast.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 14, 2015)

I got 2 Jump From Paper bags over the weekend! Both from the Time Machine Limited line - Alice and Martini.


----------



## honeymoo (Apr 14, 2015)

cute lil peach hoodie from american apparel. i'm excited because i haven't had a hoodie since like elementary school :^)


----------



## Chris (Apr 16, 2015)

Got a new mouse at over a third off the retail price! 
Even better, I made more than enough to cover this through eBay sales yesterday!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2015)

Tina said:


> Got a new mouse at over a third off the retail price!
> Even better, I made more than enough to cover this through eBay sales yesterday!



Looks cool  Even if I'm not into Sims games it seems awesome, congrats ^^


----------



## Peebers (Apr 16, 2015)

I got Molly and Maple, and my parents bought me some iced tea and apples! Life is good.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2015)

Peebers said:


> I got Molly and Maple, and my parents bought me some iced tea and apples! Life is good.



oooh ice tea now i want, it's sooo good v__v

got a crapton of cardamom/cinnamon buns because mom just had to bake today lol


----------



## KaraNari (Apr 16, 2015)

I got supplements from gnc today at a stupidly good price, so im pumped!!! Haha ready to lose my winter coat &#55357;&#56843;


----------



## illunie (Apr 16, 2015)

I got a life! 

Well, I think I did...


----------



## CookingOkasan (Apr 16, 2015)

HELL YEAH!


----------



## penguins (Apr 16, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> HELL YEAH!



SON 
i want a wwf attitude one but i haven't found one yet

on the other hand i have a grilled chicken caesar wrap yee


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

got a phone call from grandma and almost burned some food Dx


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 17, 2015)

Spoiler: dumb chinese cartoons





(yes, I'm aware I'm missing the last Nichijou volume)


----------



## Nay (Apr 17, 2015)

Got pushmo yesterday, i'm not too great at puzzles tbh, but it's fun.


----------



## starlark (Apr 17, 2015)

i got a free charizard from a GAME store which is neat then I got The Book Thief in paperback and ofc, Wreck This Journal


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 17, 2015)

I ordered this because I'm getting ratties soon. 

http://www.petco.com/product/106171/Petco-Rat-Manor-Habitat.aspx?Ntt=rat%20manor&OneResultRedirect=1

Then I went out and started buying stuff I could decorate it with. I got pink, chevron-patterned fleece, and pink and green nontoxic craft paint I'm going to use to paint a birdhouse for the rats to nest in.


----------



## Chris (Apr 17, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> I ordered this because I'm getting ratties soon.
> 
> http://www.petco.com/product/106171/Petco-Rat-Manor-Habitat.aspx?Ntt=rat%20manor&OneResultRedirect=1
> 
> Then I went out and started buying stuff I could decorate it with. I got pink, chevron-patterned fleece, and pink and green nontoxic craft paint I'm going to use to paint a birdhouse for the rats to nest in.



Wow. My family kept rats for seven years, and that was the very first cage we actually bought!  It was also one of our longest lasting ones. 

Make sure to take care with the bottom of it. Although the cage in general is firm and resists rusting due to it's coating, the lowest bars and the base are still likely to rust if not thoroughly cleaned.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 17, 2015)

I got a new betta with a gorgeous large vase to put him in, a really retro MTV t-shirt, and some Mario and Luigi undies....all so random.  I should take a pic of my betta later today.  He's the shiznit.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

WE FINALLY GOT THE RESULTS ON FINAL EXAM SEEMS LIKE I MADE IT HOORAY (we'll get official grades in a few days but she said nothing about taking the re-sit stuff so)

and some mountain dew


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 17, 2015)

Tina said:


> Wow. My family kept rats for seven years, and that was the very first cage we actually bought!  It was also one of our longest lasting ones.
> 
> Make sure to take care with the bottom of it. Although the cage in general is firm and resists rusting due to it's coating, the lowest bars and the base are still likely to rust if not thoroughly cleaned.



Thanks for the advice. It's good to know I'm not the only one who likes rats on this forum. 
I'm planning on cleaning out the entire cage once a week, washing the fleece out twice a week, and litter training the rats. Do you think that'll be enough to keep the cage from rusting for a while?

Oh, also I just downloaded 3D Mah Jong on my 3DS. I find it relaxing


----------



## Chris (Apr 17, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Thanks for the advice. It's good to know I'm not the only one who likes rats on this forum.
> I'm planning on cleaning out the entire cage once a week, washing the fleece out twice a week, and litter training the rats. Do you think that'll be enough to keep the cage from rusting for a while?
> 
> Oh, also I just downloaded 3D Mah Jong on my 3DS. I find it relaxing



Yes. We did the same and the cage lasted around five years. Although I think the only reason we got rid of it when we did was due to deciding to keep them in bird aviaries instead. 

I've been considering downloading that too. I used to enjoy playing MS Mahjong back when I had a Windows computer.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 17, 2015)

Tina said:


> Yes. We did the same and the cage lasted around five years. Although I think the only reason we got rid of it when we did was due to deciding to keep them in bird aviaries instead.
> 
> I've been considering downloading that too. I used to enjoy playing MS Mahjong back when I had a Windows computer.



Awesome! Good to know I picked a good cage out ^_^ 

You should totally get it. It's on sale for $2 in the Eshop.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

Tina said:


> Yes. We did the same and the cage lasted around five years. Although I think the only reason we got rid of it when we did was due to deciding to keep them in bird aviaries instead.
> 
> I've been considering downloading that too. I used to enjoy playing MS Mahjong back when I had a Windows computer.



Mahjong on computer is great, I used to have some really old game for it and it was hard af sometimes but it kept your brain rollin'


----------



## Peebers (Apr 18, 2015)

We went to the mall today and I bought a new hair brush and a bag!! My new hair brush is so soft and nice hhh <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Going to the mall a like a week before my birthday was a great idea hahaha


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2015)

i need a new hair brush too v.v

anyways bought some groceries and stuff we needed so rip money


----------



## Peebers (Apr 18, 2015)

Noiru said:


> i need a new hair brush too v.v
> 
> anyways bought some groceries and stuff we needed so rip money



You needed it anyways ; o ;

AND YES I KNOW I LOVE IT SO MUCH IT DOESNT HURT WHEN I BRUSH MY HAIR WITH IT LIKE MY OLD ONE BLESS


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2015)

yes we did but i hate wasting money on soap and dishwashing liquid ugh.

niiice i need to get a better one i rip mine apart because my hair is thick af


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

SHHHHH, bought my boyfriend a 500gb PS3 cause the one we use (it's my mom's) is really low gb and we have to uninstall and reinstall games all the time, plus we can't play in our room. I bought it off ebay and it came with two games, two controllers, and a mic (which I wanted to get so he can pretend he's a girl when playing online, I can talk to the boys and trick them into helping me, it's way too fun...) I also got a t.v. for our room so we wont have to play on the TINY screened t.v. we currently have. I got the PS3 and wrapped it already and hid it, and the TV should be at the post office for me to get tomorrow when he goes to work. =D


----------



## Quill (Apr 18, 2015)

Going grocery shopping later (yay...) and then to Lush! I need a new moisturizer.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 18, 2015)

Got my kit in the mail to sell Younique make-up...what have I gotten myself into?


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 18, 2015)

I got craft supplies, so I can make a homemade ballpit to put in the rats' cage for them to play and dig in. I also got plywood and a hacksaw to make a birdhouse with, a new webcam, and groceries.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Apr 18, 2015)

I just won an auction for the Majoras Mask limited edition N3DS XL! And I didn't spend a huge amount on it, I got it for ?170 (plus ?10 postage) but it doesn't have the digital game Q.Q , instead it comes with a charger, 32gb micro sd and a case so that made up for it and it was cheap!  Now I can give my old XL to my boyfriend so he can play Pokemon with me!


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Apr 18, 2015)

I got a big box of cadburys chocolate from my grandma in France! 
 I wasn't expecting it because it came in the post and we got a note saying a package was next door. I expected it to be something for my mum so yeah! A nice surprise x


----------



## Flowergender (Apr 20, 2015)

I won a couple of books off of goodreads, squeeee, just got the news so they won't be here for a couple of weeks, but guys, free books.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 20, 2015)

i just won 2 different bids on ebay for these shoes i really want & i am so proud ! 
gonna be eager all week til they arrive ; o ;


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2015)

Colour Bandit said:


> I just won an auction for the Majoras Mask limited edition N3DS XL! And I didn't spend a huge amount on it, I got it for ?170 (plus ?10 postage) but it doesn't have the digital game Q.Q , instead it comes with a charger, 32gb micro sd and a case so that made up for it and it was cheap!  Now I can give my old XL to my boyfriend so he can play Pokemon with me!


Congrats, I have it too and it's awesome ^_^

And I got a C on the finals, grades are finally up. I'm glad with that. The task wasn't overly amusing at some parts plus my mom was sick during the week so had to take care of her as well.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 20, 2015)

I got a brand new smart phone <3
since my old one was being a piece of sh!t


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 20, 2015)

Has anybody made a herpes joke on here yet? I feel like it should happen soon, just saying. 

Also today I got a bunch of stationary so I can start writing letters to my pen pals! I am overly excited to get and send mail, I feel like a child.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 20, 2015)

I got volume 5 of Ouran High School Host Club, a Once Upon A Time Marvel graphic novel, _The Devil Wears Prada_ on DVD, and a Funko Pop keychain of Raphael from TMNT <3


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 20, 2015)

New LED lights and fixtures for my kitchen.  I'll be so glad to get that fluorescent crap out of there.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> New LED lights and fixtures for my kitchen.  I'll be so glad to get that fluorescent crap out of there.


Oh god, this reminds me of when we had red lightbulbs for the lamp right above oven
it looked like som pron club lmao


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Oh god, this reminds me of when we had red lightbulbs for the lamp right above oven
> it looked like som pron club lmao



Partay in the kitchen!  LOL!

I found a coffee pump thermos from the seventies at a thrift store that still had the tag and instructions inside.  I'm drinking coffee out of it now.  So cool.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

YAYYY xD

Got myself a new top, those 70s jeans (had to get one size larger but yeah my ass fit good into those), a necklace with the peace symbol and some feathers on it and a B&J ice cream (finished it though)


----------



## piichinu (Apr 21, 2015)

I got a really cute dress from express
http://imgur.com/wx5rqBl
http://imgur.com/QWIVhUI

it's actually strapless, that's just a fancy bra thing made to look like straps because yeah
wish they had 00, but they said they don't carry it. other stores said that too so maybe it's not a thing for dresses?

anyway overall 10/10, it's great for the price and I feel like I'm doing a review so I'll stop now

..it's super comfortable and a stretchy fabric so FINALLY SOMETHING THAT DOESNT FALL OFF OF ME


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm months overdue, but I just preordered the Kageyama Tobio nendoroid after getting a free shipping coupon. I hope there's still one available for me!


----------



## Piggles (Apr 22, 2015)

Today is preordered elder scrolls online for Xbox one, star wars battlefront and bought myself a chocolate milkshake. Mmmmm chocolate.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 22, 2015)

I bought a bigger shelf


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 22, 2015)

my dr martens mary janes just came in the mail & they r the cutest things ; o ; except they're one size too big but i wont let that stop me lmao


----------



## badcrumbs (Apr 22, 2015)

Just got tickets for the bf and I to see Kevin Smith live in two weeks. Was definitely a spur-of-the-moment purchase, but I'm excited for it.


----------



## sally. (Apr 22, 2015)

sally. said:


> I recently bought Angelic Pretty's Cream Cookie Collection JSK in brown, Petit Patisserie OP, KC and OTKs in brown and some other lolita stuff (accessories, blouses, etc). Now I have to wait for them to come in the mail...





sally. said:


> Just bought Angelic Pretty's Melty Royal Chocolate cardigan in ivory and Crystal Dream Carnival JSK, KC and OTKs in blue!



The AP stuff arrived!! No photo of CDC's KC and OTKs though.


Spoiler






I also got VIP tickets to Epik High?s NA tour with user Nonsense.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 22, 2015)

sally. said:


> The AP stuff arrived!! No photo of CDC's KC and OTKs though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



o my those dresses/blouses r cute as heck wow ! im feelin pretty envious


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

that blue dress is gorgeous.

i got kinda tired but need to be up lol


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 22, 2015)

I bought a car today!!

I thought this thread was about like furniture in animal crossing at first hahaha


----------



## Peoki (Apr 23, 2015)

sally. said:


> The AP stuff arrived!! No photo of CDC's KC and OTKs though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



The blue dress is nice!
I'm super jealous of your VIP tickets for the Epik High tour. Which show are you going to? I couldn't make it since I have work the next morning and had already booked the May long weekend off


----------



## Katattacc (Apr 23, 2015)

my animal crossing character just got bitten by a mosquito


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2015)

I finally got some nice Pok?mon last night, yay thanks man


----------



## sally. (Apr 23, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> o my those dresses/blouses r cute as heck wow ! im feelin pretty envious





Noiru said:


> that blue dress is gorgeous.
> 
> i got kinda tired but need to be up lol





Peoki said:


> The blue dress is nice!
> I'm super jealous of your VIP tickets for the Epik High tour. Which show are you going to? I couldn't make it since I have work the next morning and had already booked the May long weekend off


Thank you! 
Aw, I heard a lot of people are missing the show. Tickets were sold out extremely quickly (at least for me). I am going to the Toronto show. Hopefully you get to go to another great concert soon.


----------



## Peebers (Apr 23, 2015)

I got new clothes today ahhh ;w; 

I got bubble shorts and a high waisted short! <3 Also a new t-shirt that my mom  bought for me but omg its so embarrassing //sob//


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2015)

Got myself some lunch. Damn this stew mom likes it too much.

Well i don't mind eating it now and then but I'm gonna turn into a large chili peppers now lol.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 23, 2015)

sally. said:


> The AP stuff arrived!! No photo of CDC's KC and OTKs though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Those r v pretty!


----------



## Peoki (Apr 23, 2015)

sally. said:


> Thank you!
> Aw, I heard a lot of people are missing the show. Tickets were sold out extremely quickly (at least for me). I am going to the Toronto show. Hopefully you get to go to another great concert soon.



Ahh nice! I was looking into going to the Vancouver show and heard the tickets sold out within 3 minutes? I hope they view that as an indicator to come back to Canada in the future. I hope you have a good time! Enjoy it for both of us


----------



## Boosh (Apr 23, 2015)

A new dress, two new tops and a bottle of nail polish.


----------



## KiloPatches (Apr 23, 2015)

My spouse surprised me with THIS today:


----------



## ganondork (Apr 23, 2015)

I bought a kitty case for my ds c:


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2015)

got bacon crisps, candy and a bracelet from my cousin c:


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 24, 2015)

I got a new adoptable from deviantart.


----------



## Beardo (Apr 24, 2015)

sally. said:


> The AP stuff arrived!! No photo of CDC's KC and OTKs though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Good lord that is some of the cutest stuff I've ever seen

I WANT SOME!


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 24, 2015)

Spoiler: got this dank fox amiibo for my suffocating butt therapist yesterday













Spoiler: on another hand, i got this ugly scratch on my 3DSXL :(


----------



## Javocado (Apr 24, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> Spoiler: got this dank fox amiibo for my suffocating butt therapist yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<33333



but I got circumsized


----------



## oreo (Apr 24, 2015)

Pietro:)100 said:


> I got a big box of cadburys chocolate from my grandma in France! View attachment 90984 I wasn't expecting it because it came in the post and we got a note saying a package was next door. I expected it to be something for my mum so yeah! A nice surprise x


Late post but that is so sweet. 
My oldest uncle from my dad's side of the family was obsessed with these sweets.
Especially the popcorn coated with milk chocolate.


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 24, 2015)

I got a free shirt from volunteering at a showcase yesterday


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 24, 2015)

i got fire emblem awakening and smash bros today for $30


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 24, 2015)

more cute brown docs came in the mail except they're 1 size too big again _o h_


----------



## Tao (Apr 24, 2015)

This arrived from club Nintendo today



Spoiler:  Obviously google images








It's nice :3

I like the little details with it like certain details on the artwork being shiny or 'popping up', or that they tried to make a 3D image in the leaflet (even if like every other '3D' it hurts my eyes and barely works).


I liked the soundtrack anyway...It's sort of why I chose this reward in the first place.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Apr 25, 2015)

i got the flirting skill in duolingo for the german


----------



## penguins (Apr 25, 2015)

i got my new ac adapter for my gamecube in the mail today cos my brother broke the old one 
also diddy kong racing for the n64 
i had it like years and years ago but idk where it went so 
bringing back memories B)


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 25, 2015)

I got some chocolate chip coconut cookies, and a $100 medical bill :'c


----------



## Katattacc (Apr 25, 2015)

I got myself a salad for lunch. I never eat salads..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> <33333
> 
> 
> 
> but I got circumsized



I hope not recently


----------



## Pearls (Apr 25, 2015)

I ordered a Franziska von Karma plushie. It's not gonna arrive for ages though ):<

- - - Post Merge - - -



L. Lawliet said:


> i got the flirting skill in duolingo for the german



I'm saving up for that.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 25, 2015)

I just bought a bunch of postage stamps online so I can ship out my letters, I got some global forever stamps too so I can send some international letters as well. =D


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2015)

Hair dye, need to dye my hair again :3


----------



## Pearls (Apr 25, 2015)

I got these little boxes owo


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 25, 2015)

I got a Space Dandy Season 1 set from HMV.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 25, 2015)

I got a hug from my cat.
She ran away from me and hid under my parents bed right after though.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 25, 2015)

i just got wendy's


----------



## Guero101 (Apr 25, 2015)

Javocado said:


> <33333
> 
> 
> 
> but I got circumsized



You got what now? seriously?



These guys arrived in the mail today.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2015)

beer and bacon crisps so good dayummmm


----------



## starlark (Apr 25, 2015)

i got carrie fletcher's new book (im going to see les mis next week aaagh) and the hardback version of The Miniaturist (i already have the paperback but this one is for display) then i got a pony-shaped soap and a honeysuckle candle
and i was pondering over whether to purchase a signed paul kidby print but in the end i just got a postcard and im really regretting it ;___;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> beer and bacon crisps so good dayummmm



*lifts glasses up*
beer?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2015)

beer.

swedish stuff


----------



## starlark (Apr 25, 2015)

Noiru said:


> beer.
> 
> swedish stuff



u really like sweden dont u


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2015)

starlark said:


> u really like sweden dont u



i live there. and this beer is swedish lmao


----------



## starlark (Apr 25, 2015)

Noiru said:


> i live there. and this beer is swedish lmao



smh i thought you lived in britain
can you get me an ikea pls


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2015)

starlark said:


> smh i thought you lived in britain
> can you get me an ikea pls



yes if u send me bro


----------



## starlark (Apr 25, 2015)

Noiru said:


> yes if u send me bro



here's mine


Spoiler: might be too big 4 u


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## starlark (Apr 25, 2015)

got an ikea what a great day


----------



## Flop (Apr 25, 2015)

So I just recieved this lovely little pillow from our very own Kaiaa here on TBT <3 It is so wonderful, and I cannot stress enough how amazing it is!  The detail is great, and the quality is very good.  Thank you so much Kaiaa!  <3


----------



## KiloPatches (Apr 25, 2015)

Flop said:


> View attachment 91678
> So I just recieved this lovely little pillow from our very own Kaiaa here on TBT <3 It is so wonderful, and I cannot stress enough how amazing it is!  The detail is great, and the quality is very good.  Thank you so much Kaiaa!  <3



SooooOOOOOOooooo Jelly rn!!!!! XD 

She should pay you for marketing.... 

*adds to top of list of things I am going to buy when I am financially stable this summer* 

(Do. Want.)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2015)

^this. they look so cool and well-made.

also i got a top, shorts and a pair of boots today. the new shoes feels good and i need it so much lol


----------



## Mariah (Apr 26, 2015)

I got succulents.


----------



## Nay (Apr 26, 2015)

The intuous i ordered & Kirby's Epic Yarn came in today!

My sis is gonna love them both, exciting.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Apr 26, 2015)

I bought an attack on titan beanie and the avengers lego tower


----------



## matcha (Apr 27, 2015)

this backpack


----------



## thatoneguy023 (Apr 29, 2015)

I got a headache. Sure, it was free, and I shouldn't complain, but damnit does it suck.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

Lol ^

Instant ramen and yoghurt.


----------



## Sumia (May 1, 2015)

Well it's 1st May, so my BF got some lily-of-the-valley for me (is that the correct name ? lol). He wanted to go with something more sophisticated but I just love those tiny pots. Since I couldn't chose between the pink and white one he bought both, I've been so spoiled lol There are clovers as well.







I finally decided to work with copics so I'm beginning to enlarge my stock, bought a bunch of them and I'm already addict...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 1, 2015)

My precious new flesh baby phone case. He is a hundred time more gooey and morbid in person. I absolutely love him! But I need help naming him.


----------



## Ichigo. (May 1, 2015)

Treated myself to the Hinata nendoroid in wait for the Kageyama one to be released 



Spoiler


----------



## Peoki (May 2, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> Treated myself to the Hinata nendoroid in wait for the Kageyama one to be released
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I'm jealous! I missed the preorder period on GSC, and now hoping I can find Hinata's nendoroid at an anime convention in a couple weeks. 

Grew up watching CCS and convinced myself I _needed_ this. 


Spoiler










Coincidentally, a good friend of mine gifted me the Eternal Masterpiece Sealing Wand for my birthday last week.


----------



## Ichigo. (May 2, 2015)

Peoki said:


> I'm jealous! I missed the preorder period on GSC, and now hoping I can find Hinata's nendoroid at an anime convention in a couple weeks.
> 
> Grew up watching CCS and convinced myself I _needed_ this.
> 
> ...



Are they typically cheaper at conventions or around the same? I cashed out ~$50 on amazon (with tax) for the Hinata one and recently preordered Kageyama from Otaku Mode ($41). I wouldn't have ordered from them, but I managed to get a free shipping coupon since it's my first order! Good luck on finding it


----------



## Peoki (May 2, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> Are they typically cheaper at conventions or around the same? I cashed out ~$50 on amazon (with tax) for the Hinata one and recently preordered Kageyama from Otaku Mode ($41). I wouldn't have ordered from them, but I managed to get a free shipping coupon since it's my first order! Good luck on finding it



Thanks! They're generally marked up a few dollars at conventions to make up for shipping and vendor profit. I was thinking about going through and buying Hinata this past weekend, but he was sold out on Otaku Mode! I'll likely order him from amazon if I can't find him at the convention since I'll still have my prime membership until early June. 

I ordered the Clow Card set from Otaku Mode and can assure your Kageyama nendoroid will arrive safely . I was really impressed with their packaging, and the freebie clear file included beautiful artwork. I'd be a loyal customer if their shipping wasn't so darn expensive. haha


----------



## Ayaya (May 2, 2015)

After a year I finally got to buy my own copy of Rune Factory 4!!!


Spoiler


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (May 2, 2015)

I got a Cotton Candy blizzard. Pretty good


----------



## Ichigo. (May 2, 2015)

Peoki said:


> Thanks! They're generally marked up a few dollars at conventions to make up for shipping and vendor profit. I was thinking about going through and buying Hinata this past weekend, but he was sold out on Otaku Mode! I'll likely order him from amazon if I can't find him at the convention since I'll still have my prime membership until early June.
> 
> I ordered the Clow Card set from Otaku Mode and can assure your Kageyama nendoroid will arrive safely . I was really impressed with their packaging, and the freebie clear file included beautiful artwork. I'd be a loyal customer if their shipping wasn't so darn expensive. haha



Ah makes sense. I'll actually have my prime membership until this summer too! I'm graduating from university this month, so I quickly signed up earlier this year so I wouldn't miss out on the deal hahaha. Yay! That's great! Oh god, honestly though. I was really excited to see that it was only $41. Didn't expect an addition of, like, $27 for shipping (pre obtaining coupon). Nearly fainted. If you do get Hinata, I hope you'll post pictures


----------



## Geoni (May 2, 2015)

I just purchased a headache in the form of next fall's tuition.


----------



## oswaldies (May 2, 2015)

I got some new posters for my wall!~ <3


----------



## soda (May 2, 2015)

50 dollar check for selling a colored pencil drawing :3c


----------



## Peoki (May 2, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> Ah makes sense. I'll actually have my prime membership until this summer too! I'm graduating from university this month, so I quickly signed up earlier this year so I wouldn't miss out on the deal hahaha. Yay! That's great! Oh god, honestly though. I was really excited to see that it was only $41. Didn't expect an addition of, like, $27 for shipping (pre obtaining coupon). Nearly fainted. If you do get Hinata, I hope you'll post pictures



Nice! Early congrats. I'll be graduating university next winter semester 
The free shipping promos and coupons are such a steal on TOM. Pretty sure we'd have to sell our souls to them otherwise, haha. That place is such a trap with all the neat things they have on there. I'll definitely be posting photos once I get Hinata, and I'll look forward to seeing more of Kageyama once he's out!


----------



## Radda (May 2, 2015)

Hell yeah biitch
I rolled 3 6 stars on the last 3 days


----------



## ShinyYoshi (May 2, 2015)

Now I can Sm4sh the best way


----------



## Ichigo. (May 2, 2015)

Peoki said:


> Nice! Early congrats. I'll be graduating university next winter semester
> The free shipping promos and coupons are such a steal on TOM. Pretty sure we'd have to sell our souls to them otherwise, haha. That place is such a trap with all the neat things they have on there. I'll definitely be posting photos once I get Hinata, and I'll look forward to seeing more of Kageyama once he's out!



Thank you!  and an early congratulations to you too! If they ever make more Haikyuu!! nendoroids, I'm going to be out of money lmao no ragrets from us though.


----------



## Tessie (May 3, 2015)

I bought my first bicycle today! I am in LOVE. 

Here it is in the park today (I know that I really need to stop using plastic water bottles, I recycle tho ok).






It's a Trek 7.1 FX and it is beautiful. 







I worked and saved up for 2 weeks to be able to afford that! Just in time for the summer too, it was so beautiful out today. Pure bliss riding my bike and observing nature


----------



## Hazelnut (May 3, 2015)

Found Warioware Touched for $3 today. Hopefully it's decent.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 3, 2015)

I got some deep blood red lipstick called Unicorn Blood, it is a gorgeous color and I love it! It's by Jeffree Star and it's the second color I've purchased, planning on getting the black shade when it comes back in stock, cause I need an excuse to wear black lipstick more often, and most blacks just smear like mad and these colors haven't budged. <3


----------



## Naiad (May 3, 2015)

got the hardcover copy of Lockjaw & the Pet Avengers today <3


----------



## Imbri (May 3, 2015)

I got a couple of books for my Kindle - Waistcoats & Weaponry by Gail Carriger, Castle for Rent by John DeChancie, and Magic Below Stairs by Caroline Stevermer.

I also got an order from Adagio - a bag of Dragonwell for a friend, a tin of Hsinchu Oriental Beauty (a Taiwanese Oolong), three storage tins for tea (a pretty shade of blue), and two bags of White Berry Tea Cookies for myself.


----------



## Chaotix (May 4, 2015)




----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

Considering buying a tablet, a drawing one, so I can get into digital art. It's so hard to transfer regular drawings onto the computer in a non-awful way


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

on saturday i got a photo with both my women crushes who were so kind and they wERe so short it was so cute ;u; and too many of you saw this but i got a photo w/ ultimate crush who was so sweet and im scared at how tall he is but how tall i am he's 6ft and i come up to his shoulders D:

many tears were shed lets just say!

idk do you guys wanna seee em ? c:


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

what did you smoke? ^

also i got a new wallet. yay more space for all my cards


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

i smoked my tears


----------



## Sumia (May 4, 2015)

Got so many things those last days...A new bag and wallet too. Some new art supplies (copic, criterium, golden leaf miction, re-fillable pen), and a pokemon deck _Enchanted Echo_ & booster _Phantom Forces_ + accessories (deck box, and sleeves stock) o/


----------



## Imbri (May 5, 2015)

A new book for my Kindle - Some Like it Witchy by Heather Blake. 

Hardcover edition of Pioneer Girl: The Annotated Biography by Laura Ingalls Wilder. From what I understand, it was the full-on account she wrote, which she later used as framework for her _Little House_ series. Parts of that were fictionalized and combined, whereas this is a more complete account of her family's trip West.


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 5, 2015)

i got the sweets set but no space for everything


----------



## EndlessElements (May 5, 2015)

Chaotix said:


>



no offense to you or anything, but last time i posted JUST images, i got a warning and my post deleted, so


???????


----------



## Ichigo. (May 5, 2015)

I ordered one of those white tennis skirts from AA after checking for my size in-store and not finding it. Hopefully it gets here soon and all is well.


----------



## Heyden (May 6, 2015)

Got an Ike amiibo from EB Games


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 6, 2015)

There's a top rated seller on eBay selling the Master Chief Collection brand new and sealed for only $30 ($30 cheaper than GameStop) so I ordered it. I just happened to be looking on eBay so that was a lucky find.


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2015)

Money? Need to waste like half on it on food and bus/train tickets-card though


----------



## EndlessElements (May 6, 2015)

i got my mom and myself a pillow


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2015)

that bus/train ticket(expensive **** doe), mini pizza and a can of mountain dew (my drug lol)


----------



## Hyoshido (May 7, 2015)

Woo woo

Also got other junk but they're not really interesting for you folks.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 7, 2015)

I got a really cool pop up book with scenes from Alfred Hitchcock movies.


----------



## badcrumbs (May 7, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> I got a really cool pop up book with scenes from Alfred Hitchcock movies.



Do you have a picture of it/link to where you bought it? That sounds awesome and I'd love to see it.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 7, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> Do you have a picture of it/link to where you bought it? That sounds awesome and I'd love to see it.



Ahh, sorry. I'm not good at posting pics, but I bought it on Amazon. I had to buy a used copy, but it was like new. You could just look up Alfred Hitchcock pop up book. Sorry I'm not very helpful.


----------



## badcrumbs (May 7, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> Ahh, sorry. I'm not good at posting pics, but I bought it on Amazon. I had to buy a used copy, but it was like new. You could just look up Alfred Hitchcock pop up book. Sorry I'm not very helpful.



Is this it?




It's so cool!


----------



## Eldin (May 7, 2015)

I bought some sour patch kids today, then came to work and forgot I had them in my bag

I just got so excited when I realized wow


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

A hippie dress(pretty much some paisley piece I found yesterday), beads and thread.

And I made myself some love beads... might make another one if I feel creative later


----------



## ashjaed (May 8, 2015)

I ordered a new iPad and ACNL XL!!! Hopefully they'll be here next week!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 8, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> Is this it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. That's the one.


----------



## emre3 (May 8, 2015)

I got an iPhone today whooooo!


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

whisky and got some pokemon for hoenn dex X)


----------



## Chris (May 8, 2015)

Arrived a day before the release.  Glad I ordered it, I already prefer it over playing on my phone. 
The plushie was free!


----------



## Nay (May 8, 2015)

I bought this mickey collectible which comes out randomized (kind of like a capsule machine) because I love randomized things, I seriously can't help myself around capsule machine hahah

The mickey looks ok.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 9, 2015)

Just bought a big box worth of stuff, bought my mom a blender for her b-day and some earrings for mother's day, bought myself like ten packages of mochi that I have been inhaling! And I bought a drawing tablet that I need to try out soon, it's an intuos pen and touch, I haven't even messed with it yet but I have only really ever used a really ****ty off brand one that was shaky and terrible before.


----------



## creamyy (May 9, 2015)

Finally got received shoes for my school formal. UGH SO SPARKLYYYY


----------



## ashjaed (May 9, 2015)

I just bought a Wacom bamboo fine line stylus! For my new iPad. Hopefully it will be better than the cheap stylus from eBay I borrowed from my housemate. >.< haha


----------



## Ramza (May 9, 2015)

My Majora's Mask puzzle from Club Nintendo finally came in. The pieces came in a bag when I was expecting a box like normal puzzles come in. It's smaller than expected too, but it's a Club Nintendo prize so there isn't much you can do about it.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

I finally got a new battery for my laptop, no more having my laptop shut off in only a few seconds if it's not plugged into a charger


----------



## Chris (May 9, 2015)

I went out for dinner with a friend this evening and she gave me this fan and a bracelet from her trip to Barcelona. <3


----------



## penguins (May 9, 2015)

i got a new bed and its rly comfy and i cant wait to nap in it


----------



## doggaroo (May 9, 2015)

I got a second copy of Animal Crossing!  Can't wait to make my post apocalyptic wasteland town XD


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

Tina said:


> I went out for dinner with a friend this evening and she gave me this fan and a bracelet from her trip to Barcelona. <3



that fan is beautiful <3


----------



## ashjaed (May 9, 2015)

penguins said:


> i got a new bed and its rly comfy and i cant wait to nap in it



I'm so jealous! I really need a new bed but I don't have spare cash at the moment. 
My bed is propped up with blocks of wood lol


----------



## Improv (May 9, 2015)

i got a giraffe keychain that is also a flashlight and when you press the button to trigger the flashlight it sounds like satan is coming out of the earth


----------



## Ramza (May 10, 2015)

34423 said:


> My Majora's Mask puzzle from Club Nintendo finally came in. The pieces came in a bag when I was expecting a box like normal puzzles come in. It's smaller than expected too, but it's a Club Nintendo prize so there isn't much you can do about it.



The puzzle glows in the dark.


----------



## oswaldies (May 10, 2015)

Tina said:


> I went out for dinner with a friend this evening and she gave me this fan and a bracelet from her trip to Barcelona. <3



Wa-wa-wait.
That's you? .o.​


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 10, 2015)

Improv said:


> i got a giraffe keychain that is also a flashlight and when you press the button to trigger the flashlight it sounds like satan is coming out of the earth



I approve. Sounds like my kind of keychain, giraffes are my fave!


----------



## Peebers (May 10, 2015)

I finally got a new charger for my 3DS. You guys will not understand my tears of joy when I opened up AC to see that none of my villagers moved out. 

I also got a hand cream! It smells so good and it came in an adorable owl case. 

AND I GOT THE HEIR. I UNDERSTAND THAT KIERA IS PROBABLY MILKING THE SERIES NOW BUT I HAVE BEEN FOLLOWING IT AND BUYING EVERY BOOK RELIGIOUSLY EVER SINCE THE ELITE.

//fangirl over


----------



## Starwarriormarth (May 11, 2015)

I just got this awesome skin for my new 3DS XL! It's based on the show RWBY from rooster teeth lol

Looks a bit like this


----------



## ashjaed (May 11, 2015)

SPACE JAM. My industrial piercing fixed (does that count? Haha). Also a nice case for my iPad. :3

Oooooh and some socks. Cute frilly ones!


----------



## Chris (May 11, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Wa-wa-wait.
> That's you? .o.​



Yes.



Peebers said:


> I finally got a new charger for my 3DS. You guys will not understand my tears of joy when I opened up AC to see that none of my villagers moved out.



'grats. 

I rarely play ACNL anymore so when I do I always face that panic haha.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 11, 2015)

I bought some sheets online FINALLY. Boyfriend and I never have sheets on our bed, well we didn't before even on our queen, cause we "use" our bed and we're to lazy to fix them when they inevitably come off all the time. But we didn't even have any King sheets for our new bed(that we've had for like a few months now?) to neglect using so I bought us some nice black ones to match my soul! They're like a fake silk stuff, so super smooth. I am excited to shave my legs and jump into them during the next few days. <3


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I approve. Sounds like my kind of keychain, giraffes are my fave!



sounds cute indeed

i should get a new keychain too, the whatever material they made the pattern of is starting to peel off.


----------



## Fawning (May 11, 2015)

I got a fish! He's called Kanye and is very cool. I'll be getting a second one soon which will be called Kim hahaha


----------



## Ramza (May 11, 2015)

ashjaed said:


> SPACE JAM. My industrial piercing fixed (does that count? Haha). Also a nice case for my iPad. :3
> 
> Oooooh and some socks. Cute frilly ones!



You got Space Jam? VHS or DVD? Do they have a Blu Ray for it out yet?


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

Fawning said:


> I got a fish! He's called Kanye and is very cool. I'll be getting a second one soon which will be called Kim hahaha



oh god that made my day xD

also idk. i got woken up too early, almost had hot poop. yeah


----------



## ashjaed (May 11, 2015)

34423 said:


> You got Space Jam? VHS or DVD? Do they have a Blu Ray for it out yet?



DVD. 10$AU!


----------



## LisaTheGreat (May 11, 2015)

Just got this purse and set of earrings from my boyfriend so I'll be ready for my birthday in July


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

found AC NL used(i think it was new though cause it was barely touched) for less than 30 bucks

and i bought a fanta. so damn thirsty


----------



## himeki (May 11, 2015)

yum fanta


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

orange and elderflower are the best ones. lemon is alright, tropical is good if you're having fast food and mango ew


----------



## Celestefey (May 11, 2015)

My Azu-nyan figure arrived today, but I was too anxious to answer the door, so she's waiting to picked up at the post office. ;w; Can't wait!


----------



## Ramza (May 11, 2015)

Here's a Nichijou t-shirt


Spoiler


----------



## Kaiaa (May 11, 2015)

I got my degree today! 

(For those who are interested, I'm a teacher now hehe)


----------



## Miner6262 (May 11, 2015)

New


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 11, 2015)

Kaiaa said:


> I got my degree today!
> 
> (For those who are interested, I'm a teacher now hehe)



Congratulations, Ms. Kaiaa! = D

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






I won my first Ebay auction and got Marmalade Boy gashapons, which are also my first ever gashapon  haha. I'm hoping to buy gudetama merch next.


----------



## Eldin (May 11, 2015)

Kaiaa said:


> I got my degree today!
> 
> (For those who are interested, I'm a teacher now hehe)



holy, congrats~  that's so exciting!


----------



## Flop (May 14, 2015)

Got a Wii U GameCube controller adapter, a second Smash controller, a PS4, and The Last of Us Remastered.


----------



## himeki (May 15, 2015)

I got....older!
NYYYYEEEH.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And a Pikachu gameboy <3


----------



## Flop (May 15, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I got....older!
> NYYYYEEEH.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


This tickled me.


----------



## himeki (May 15, 2015)

how....?


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2015)

One Piece vol. 74 and one of the Touhou manga books; Silent Sinner in Blue.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 15, 2015)

I got legendary amiibo and etc


Spoiler: imported? of course they are











- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> One Piece vol. 74 and one of the Touhou manga books; Silent Sinner in Blue.



Did you get the CD with SSiB?

The volumes with the CD inserts especially have been on my backlog, but idk if those were limited pressing, or if I can just order via Amazon Japan and still get said CDs.


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2015)

Yeah I got the Cd


----------



## penguins (May 15, 2015)

my copy of eddie guerrero's autobiography cheating death, stealing life came this morning and i just finished it!!! pretty long read but it was a great book if you're into wrestling 10/10 would recommend c:


----------



## Peoki (May 16, 2015)

Went to a local anime con today and took a bit of damage...


Spoiler










Kinda bummed out since they didn't have Hinata's nendoroid. I bought the Wind Waker nendo for a friend's birthday next month. Thought I should take advantage of the early bird 'Buy 2 Get 1' thing at artist alley. The Haikyuu print is definitely my favorite out of the bunch. I love the color scheme and would've bought the larger print, but it was $45 and I wouldn't know where to put it. 

Two more days to go~


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

Anime cons are win. I love wasting money on merch, hah.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 16, 2015)

Pretty sure I am buying this dress when my check clears.


Spoiler: FastFoodQueen


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

i want that fast food one it's turt awesome.

also I bought the Reign of Giants DLC for Don't Starve and Higurashi ch. 1 ~Onikakushi on Steam.


----------



## Aphid (May 16, 2015)

My mom heard I liked X-Files and got me this



Spoiler: thanks mom


----------



## emzybob1 (May 16, 2015)

I've ordered attack on titan


----------



## unravel (May 16, 2015)

Pikachu plushie from my friend (Japan)


----------



## Flop (May 16, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> how....?


The "NYYYYEEEEH" just gave me a chuckle.


----------



## Taka (May 16, 2015)

My brother brought back a container of ice cream when he came home from work, I can't wait to have it later. :T


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

Ratchet & Clank Triogy (ps vita). Well I traded in another game for it.

also crisps but they taste yuck cause this dip was disgusting.


----------



## duckvely (May 16, 2015)

Got a Xiumin pillow and a Luhan pillow <3


----------



## Nicole. (May 16, 2015)

I got this quite recently.




Spoiler


----------



## EpicLazer (May 16, 2015)

I'm about to buy an actually not broken headset.
I broke every single headphone thing that I've ever had.
I'm not lucky with them
Hopefully the new one will hold up for at least 4 months


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

EpicLazer said:


> I'm about to buy an actually not broken headset.
> I broke every single headphone thing that I've ever had.
> I'm not lucky with them
> Hopefully the new one will hold up for at least 4 months



Wow D: Let's hope they last. Mine only breaks when sound disappears in one of the 'buds ... then I know it's time for a new one. The ones I have now lasted surprisingly long though.


----------



## Eldin (May 16, 2015)

I bought a huge wicker picnic basket today! I love yard sales~


----------



## penguins (May 16, 2015)

i got another autobiography in the mail today, a lions tale: around the world in spandex by chris jericho c:


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (May 17, 2015)

Spoiler






I cry I have to wait 5 days ;-;


----------



## Peoki (May 17, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Anime cons are win. I love wasting money on merch, hah.


Right? Death traps everywhere. 
Just came back from day two of the anime con. Got a personalized autograph and photo with Makino Yui (VA) and went to her Q&A panel in the evening. Also bought the first CCS movie on bluray. 

One more day ~


----------



## soda (May 17, 2015)

one of dem gundams

actually it was an lbx shh they're cooler


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 17, 2015)

I really did, I found a nice big hunk of Jasper. =D


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2015)

Peoki said:


> Right? Death traps everywhere.
> Just came back from day two of the anime con. Got a personalized autograph and photo with Makino Yui (VA) and went to her Q&A panel in the evening. Also bought the first CCS movie on bluray.
> 
> One more day ~



Yeah.. I went to a Japan con last summer. Bought way too much x)

Anyways, got this dress today






I wanted the one with darker colours but they only had this. Oh well it fit me perf. so glad I got it


----------



## ibelleS (May 17, 2015)

3DS XL clear case
$10 eShop card

Bought Pokemon Mate theme with eShop card, going to eventually renew Pokemon Bank


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 17, 2015)

Yaaaaas! Bought some groceries, mainly junk food cause I was hella hungry... And just got Jefree Star's lipstick in Weirdo cause it finally got restocked. Now I can have an excuse to wear black lipstick.


----------



## peachy13 (May 17, 2015)

I recently bought Majora's Mask haha


----------



## Marmoset (May 18, 2015)

Research equipment and clothes for field work. I guess that doesn't really sound interesting when I type it out, but to me it's really exciting! When I get back I'll buy a lot of interesting gaming things, promise.


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 18, 2015)

I got a John Lennon t-shirt and some black and white polka dot shoes at Target.


----------



## Aerohail (May 18, 2015)

Got new erasers today! Exciting. XD


----------



## Tao (May 18, 2015)

I threw the dosh around today.



Spoiler








I'm hyped that I found the Trilogy for a very good price, especially since the game is in mint condition with all the leaflets and stuff as well. I had to snatch it up when I saw it, especially since I've been holding out for ages hoping for a low price. The guy selling it will be kicking himself if he ever does a price check for it online xD



Also, this beauty:



Spoiler







Newest addition to my collection :3



Got more pencils, paper n' stuff for drawing but, eh, they're just pencils and paper. Nothing to be overly jolly about.


----------



## ThomasNLD (May 18, 2015)

I bought some movies:
Zombieland (I love that movie)
Matrix Series
De Storm (Dutch movie)

For 8 euros at a new store I discovered.  I`m gonna go there a lot, they have a hige assortment of 2nd hand dvd`s in exceelent state. Thing is though, with to many shelves to browse, I become like a pitbull with 10 balls to play with, I just get completely confused. So the plan is to make a list of the movies I want and then search the shelves organised. 

Oh and I also bought some AC/DC stuff: 
Back in Black album (I had a digital version already)
ACDC Live at River Plate (both the cd and the DVD)
ACDC No Bull DVD

This was significantly more expensive, but I heard that heaven is free so f@ck it.


----------



## peachy13 (May 18, 2015)

My mom brought home Zaxby's lol


----------



## ashjaed (May 19, 2015)

My bamboo fine line came today!! Woooooo


----------



## Flop (May 19, 2015)

Picked up a Dualshock 4 controller, Infamous: Second Son, and a 1 year subscription to PS Plus.


----------



## Chris (May 19, 2015)

It was my birthday yesterday, so got lots of lovely things. 

KAT-TUN's _come Here_ concert DVD, _Kirby and the Rainbow Paintbrush_, and a Kirby plushie from my folks.

A necklace from Meg-Mog with my birth stone, favourite colour, and the letter T on it (so glad she opted for a T instead of my real initial hehe). <3 

Also, Justin spoiled me rotten with a gold Mario amiibo, _Assassin's Creed: Black Flag_ on PS4, earphones, phone case, and an _Alice in Wonderland_ shot glass. Thank you so much sweetie. <3


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2015)

Mountain Dew and some candy for tonight...


----------



## kitanii (May 19, 2015)

I bought a Link Between Worlds a couple days ago and I'm loving it!


----------



## Delphine (May 20, 2015)

Spoiler: special guests: my Adventure Time Funkos









Just got this little baby in the mail, I named it Wilfried. Also got the two DVDs I ordered, compilations of short movies starring Chip and Dale from Disney (_Everyone Loves Chip and Dale_ volume I and II).


----------



## Tao (May 20, 2015)

My Samus and Link Amiibo arrived this morning, as did the Skyward Sword Anniversary Edition I ordered :3


Not sure why they decided to keep the pee colored support stand for Link though...Why not clear?


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

cause why does it hurt when Link pee(s)?

USB fan for my laptop and dust cleaning spray. **** IS GIVING UP ON ME rip money


----------



## ThomasNLD (May 20, 2015)

I bought Majora`s Mask for 3DS and some more movies from my new fave store:
Last House on The Left (I had the classic version, this is a remake)
Resident Evil part 1/2/3 (it came as a movieboxset).
Hunger Games part 1 and 2 (the third part sucked, so I refuse to pay the ridiculous price they ask now for it).
Oblivion.
I think I bought more movies but I forgot and the bag is waaay over there.


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2015)

Mojo(music magazine) and some coca-cola  And I ordered some wooden beads at the crafts store so I can pick stuff up next week, ay


----------



## KiloPatches (May 21, 2015)

A few things came in the mail this week:
Witcher 3 Special Edition
Majora's Mask Messenger Bag from Club Nintendo (reward I redeemed a couple months ago) 
Skyrim journal off Amazon that looks like the Book of the Dragonborn  
^^


----------



## penguins (May 21, 2015)

three more books 
batista unleashed by dave bautista 
the rock says by dwyane the rock johnson 
and the hardy boyz: exist 2 inspire by matt and jeff hardy c:


----------



## Tao (May 21, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Mojo(music magazine) and some coca-cola  And I ordered some wooden beads at the crafts store so I can pick stuff up next week, ay



I keep seeing you mention 'beads' but never what you do with them...Am I right in assuming you make jewelry with 'em?


----------



## Aerohail (May 21, 2015)

More sticker paper for making more stickers! Woo! =D


----------



## EndlessElements (May 21, 2015)

i got a bluetooth usb adaptor and Tak and the Power of JuJu on PS2


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

Tao said:


> I keep seeing you mention 'beads' but never what you do with them...Am I right in assuming you make jewelry with 'em?



Yeah I'm making a kind of love beads necklace, and I need a special type of wooden 3mm beads for it so I had them to order two jars for me.

Anyways, a fringed suede skirt and flare jeans from H&M and some food and booze.


----------



## Aerohail (May 22, 2015)

Two pairs of jeans, one for me and one for my BJD, and more erasers. Hopefully now I wont run out mid drawing again! ;w;


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

Aerohail said:


> Two pairs of jeans, one for me and one for my BJD, and more erasers. Hopefully now I wont run out mid drawing again! ;w;



Oooh, you have a BJD, cool 

Yeah, I hate that feeling when you wear it down so much ;o;


----------



## Aerohail (May 22, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Oooh, you have a BJD, cool
> 
> Yeah, I hate that feeling when you wear it down so much ;o;




Yus! I actually have 3 full ones! =D
And yes! It's the worse! And I guarantee you I'll loose half of the new erasers before the end of the day. =w=


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

Nice nice 

Yeah, or when you are out of leads for those pencils, cause they break so easy ugh.


----------



## Zane (May 23, 2015)

AAAAAAAAA







i spent my whole day off with a huge migraine but at least gold Mario is here finally. I actually got Villager on Tuesday but I kept him boxed cuz I wanted this pic of them together lmao I still can't believe I got gold Mario at MSRP since I was sick on launch day and messed up ordering it on Best Buy like three separate times. And now I can finally get Villager's MK8 costume. (I cancelled my Squid Girl to get him huehue... I couldn't resist those new character-accurate eyes).


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

I caved and got a cute black pansy dress (not sure if I already mentioned it, too lazy to check) and then today when I went on DollsKill I saw they were having a sale so I bought a really amazing mini heart backpack with tiny bat wings on it so I can be a cute lil' bat. And some cute strappy sandal-y high heels. =D So excited to get them, but I don't want to have to wait for them. I also have my eyes on a giant brimmed floppy hat...I'm having a hard time convincing myself that I DON'T need it, but I totally do...


----------



## Javocado (May 23, 2015)

lowkey got a boner right now


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

Got a good Civ game going with Austria. In b4 Ottomans invade me lol


----------



## Loriii (May 23, 2015)

After 3 months of waiting for the price to normalize, I finally got this elusive Majora's Mask Edition today. I'm so happy to complete my new 3DS XL collection (only NA though)


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

^ nice nice

also i got apple pie with tons of custard and some leftovers dinner to take home


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 23, 2015)

I got two small dolls from an antique store. They look old and one had a tag that said " from Italy". I don't really collect dolls, but there was something about them that I really liked.


----------



## ashjaed (May 24, 2015)

Cherry bake wells. Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

If my post office wasn't such a tw*t I would have some cool shizz right meow, but no, I wont be able to get it until frackin' tuesday because of the holiday.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> If my post office wasn't such a tw*t I would have some cool shizz right meow, but no, I wont be able to get it until frackin' tuesday because of the holiday.



post offices are always tw*t b/c either they are "too lazy" to knock on your door or they come around between 8 am-6pm lol and they expect you to be home. nah bruh


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 24, 2015)

I got Grand Theft Auto V off of Steam.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I got Grand Theft Auto V off of Steam.



Yeah, I got Sunset a few days ago from a friend. Been hyped for this for months tbh


----------



## Mariah (May 26, 2015)

Spoiler: Clothes


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)

^I want those tie dye things whatever it is 

Also my beads arrived so picking **** up in a while ay mango


----------



## himeki (May 26, 2015)

Got a kawaii Tsum Tsum for literaly no reason then the fact it was cute


----------



## Snickersnee (May 26, 2015)

Got my lovely 3DSXL case just a couple of days ago!
For clarity, this is an original 3DSXL, and not the fancy new one. _So no changeable cover plates. *sob*_
♥


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)

Got my beads, yay!

These kinds. Couldn't find a good pic so I'll just link them


----------



## Mariah (May 26, 2015)

Noiru said:


> ^I want those tie dye things whatever it is
> 
> Also my beads arrived so picking **** up in a while ay mango



It's underwear.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)

Really? That's awesome, wish they had that rad stuff around here.


----------



## Penny Lane (May 26, 2015)

The latest thing I got was a stand for my guitar


----------



## Javocado (May 26, 2015)

copped these mr. sparkle socks


----------



## Ichigo. (May 26, 2015)

Spoiler











Kageyama arrived today!


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)

Finally finished my 3rd and longest love beads necklace  Will get a pic up later when I wear a better shirt/dress and it's brighter.


----------



## penguins (May 26, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Spoiler: Clothes



love the socks 
and the plants are friends shirt, i have one just like it


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 26, 2015)

I got a cool looking Dracula book. Found it at Hastings for $5 bucks.


----------



## Llust (May 27, 2015)

Just got an Angel Beats poster (it's an anime) to cover up the explainable stretches on my door as well as other anime posters to cover stickers and drawings that I placed around my room when I was a toddler. I swear my room was like a fkg art canvas for me when I was little


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

Soushi said:


> Just got an Angel Beats poster (it's an anime) to cover up the explainable stretches on my door as well as other anime posters to cover stickers and drawings that I placed around my room when I was a toddler. I swear my room was like a fkg art canvas for me when I was little


Reminds me I need to get a frame for for my Neptunia mousepad lol.


----------



## Peebers (May 27, 2015)

I finally bought a mechanical pencil ;v; I also got some ink pens (although I picked up the wrong one //sob// i'll have to buy the one i was going to get soon lmao) and other school supplies! so excited for my mechanical pencil ahhhh


----------



## Ramza (May 27, 2015)

Got that direct deposit


----------



## Astro Cake (May 28, 2015)

I got a black n3DS XL for my birthday to replace my broken 3DS.


----------



## Ngan (May 28, 2015)

My mom got me a Mickey Mouse watch and a Donald Duck key chain from her trip to Disney with my sister in the past few days. QuQ


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

some herb crackers.. they were alright


----------



## Ragdoll (May 28, 2015)

a bug bite on my knee


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> a bug bite on my knee


i have one above my right foot it's itchy af


----------



## Guero101 (May 28, 2015)

Score!!

Figures arrived from Netherlands.
Game case arrived from Nintendo
Mom picked up the pikachu piggy bank at our local goodwill 
Today's a good day


----------



## ThomasNLD (May 29, 2015)

I bought a new monitor, because my old one was all scratchy and pixeldead. It was one of the first flatscreens, my old one and was tiny.
So now I have this huge widescreen monitor and it feels like I just witnessed fire been made for the first time. *WOAH!!*


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2015)

Guero101 said:


> Score!!
> 
> Figures arrived from Netherlands.
> Game case arrived from Nintendo
> ...



That piggy bank is awesome!  


It's finally Splatoon Day!


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2015)

^I'm so jelly of you rn....

Anyways got some food, beer and pads because my period suck so hard


----------



## Peebers (May 29, 2015)

got a stomach ache smh


----------



## Loriii (May 29, 2015)

I got Splatoon today. Now, time to dust off that Wii U again


----------



## badcrumbs (May 29, 2015)

I told myself I was only going to buy one if there were any left. I obviously cannot control myself.


Spoiler: Amiibogeddon


----------



## Arcticfox5 (May 29, 2015)

I am so happy rn because I finally got a white Nintendo 3DS XL. I had a red and black one but it broke (accidentally spilled grape juice over it, hehe)

Ps. Does anyone know if I can use the ACNL cartridge on here that I used to play on my old one? I'm too scared to put it before making sure whether it's safe or not.




Edit: I don't know why the pictures turned out upside down on here, but oh well...


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> I told myself I was only going to buy one if there were any left. I obviously cannot control myself.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Amiibogeddon



Wow, nice!  



Arcticfox5 said:


> I am so happy rn because I finally got a white Nintendo 3DS XL. I had a red and black one but it broke (accidentally spilled grape juice over it, hehe)
> 
> Ps. Does anyone know if I can use the ACNL cartridge on here that I used to play on my old one? I'm too scared to put it before making sure whether it's safe or not.



It'll work fine as long as the cartridge wasn't somehow damaged along with your 3DS. Your town/villagers will be safe.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (May 29, 2015)

Tina said:


> It'll work fine as long as the cartridge wasn't somehow damaged along with your 3DS. Your town/villagers will be safe.



Oh thanks yay!


----------



## HopeForHyrule (May 29, 2015)

I got the Catbug and a replacement panda from Squishable! Since all their regular squishies were marked down to $25 for their anniversary sale, I had to take advantage.


----------



## ThomasNLD (May 29, 2015)

Bought some clothes. A nice looking summercoat, a few shirts and some unmentionables.


----------



## Peoki (May 29, 2015)

Just finished my shift at work and ran to a friend's office downtown to pick up my copy of Splatoon. Also got a free double sided poster that came with it \o/


----------



## shunishu (May 29, 2015)

cheeeeese cake


----------



## duckvely (May 29, 2015)

Got a Xiumin dress yessss


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

Got a fringed jacket finally yayness!






^one of these lovelies


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Got a fringed jacket finally yayness!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



such fringes! i got my bag in the mail as well as some shoes but sendin the shoes back cause they dont fit, here is what that bag looks like.


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

omgawd i want that bag... totally doesnt have like 85 already lol


----------



## piichinu (May 31, 2015)

inuinu.com stuff ; ∀;b



Spoiler: big images















the socks have bandaids on the back, and the socks are this see-through material. everything is great quality i love it <3
skirt is reversible, the seam isn't /that/ visible, but it's more visible in the pic i took because i am not a photographer


----------



## Mariah (May 31, 2015)

piimisu said:


> inuinu.com stuff ; ∀;b
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why would you support that ****ty business?


----------



## Improv (May 31, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Why would you support that ****ty business?



i was just about to ask


----------



## piichinu (May 31, 2015)

wat makes it ****ty?
--
edit: just looked it up, i think this is what youre talking about

"Why would you support that ****ty business?"
instead of asking that maybe say "are you aware that they traced someone's art and sold it on a shirt, but then removed it without saying anything?"

because some of us aren't lurking tumblr 24/7 looking for posts with 2000 notes or keeping up with this crap so how would we know?


----------



## Esphas (May 31, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Why would you support that ****ty business?


if she likes the clothes why not? i think they look nice and not to mention its not like shes buying to support the business


----------



## spunkystella (May 31, 2015)

I don't know if the picture is gonna work...
BUT I got a really cute dark pink lipstick yesterday 
AND I had fun using my junky editor to take away some shadows and contrast the pic better.


----------



## Mariah (May 31, 2015)

Esphas said:


> if she likes the clothes why not? i think they look nice and not to mention its not like shes buying to support the business



Then she can buy them from the business they ****ing stole from.


----------



## Esphas (May 31, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Then she can buy them from the business they ****ing stole from.


uh lol okay first of all i dont even think her shirts in particular were traced designs so what does it matter if she buys it? also



piimisu said:


> edit: just looked it up, i think this is what youre talking about
> 
> "Why would you support that ****ty business?"
> instead of asking that maybe say "are you aware that they traced someone's art and sold it on a shirt, but then removed it without saying anything?"
> ...


----------



## Mariah (May 31, 2015)

piimisu said:


> wat makes it ****ty?
> --
> edit: just looked it up, i think this is what youre talking about
> 
> ...


It doesn't take a lot of searching. I heard about the shop on Instagram so I went on the Tumblr tag and I saw what people were saying about it. Like big deal, they traced one shirt. You didn't see that they also stole all of their inventory from the manufacturer?


----------



## Esphas (May 31, 2015)

Mariah said:


> It doesn't take a lot of searching. I heard about the shop on Instagram so I went on the Tumblr tag and I saw what people were saying about it. Like big deal, they traced one shirt. You didn't see that they also stole all of their inventory from the manufacturer?


not everybody checks the tags on tumblr and how can she search what she doesnt even know about lmao


----------



## piichinu (May 31, 2015)

no, I didn't see that. also if you had a problem with it i wish you would've just sent me a vm or something. and that's all there is to say


----------



## Mariah (May 31, 2015)

Esphas said:


> not everybody checks the tags on tumblr and how can she search what she doesnt even know about lmao



I think a few people tend to research places that they intend to puchase items from, especially online retailers. You never know what's a legitimate business.


----------



## Mints (May 31, 2015)

i got some pizza hut pizza.


----------



## piichinu (May 31, 2015)

okay, i found the store they stole from (dogdog) and i bought a lot of stuff. i hope that balances out some things, that's really all i can do.

http://dog-dog.co/

just gotta pray i dont get scammed or something


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

too many beers


----------



## Ashtot (May 31, 2015)

i got banned


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

also, some tea and some herb biscuits stuff ..


----------



## Squigly Contiello (May 31, 2015)

I got my high school diploma.  But seriously, it's an odd feeling, because I felt like I'd just be stuck in school forever. Not because I failed classes horribly, but I expected it to go on like some sort of groundhog day loop.


----------



## Ramza (Jun 2, 2015)

A complete copy of Vagrant Story on the PS1.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 2, 2015)

new shorts for $20, was a steal. and they arent terrible quality


----------



## Labrontheowl (Jun 2, 2015)

piimisu said:


> new shorts for $20, was a steal. and they arent terrible quality



That's a really cute outfit you have! ^^' congrats on your new shorts~

Today I got Tokyo Ghoul season 1 & 2 on dvd, I'm very excited. :3


----------



## spunkystella (Jun 2, 2015)

Starburst. Gum. Are. You. Kidding. Me. AAAHHH SO GOOD!


----------



## Imbri (Jun 3, 2015)

A couple of books for my Kindle.

A Hufflepuff mug from a friend.

A Dr. Seuss "Thing One/Thing Two" charm for my bracelet.

A dishwasher cabinet and two kitties for the dollhouse I'm refinishing.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

lovely dollhouse furniture ^_^


----------



## AcidLucidity (Jun 3, 2015)

I purchased Fire Emblem: Awakening. Enjoying the game so far. :3


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

AcidLucidity said:


> I purchased Fire Emblem: Awakening. Enjoying the game so far. :3



Have fun.. I thought I would enjoy it more back then but they had the typical fighter type cliche.. Healer dying at once etc.


----------



## doveling (Jun 3, 2015)

bought an iphone 5s
finally


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

peoyne said:


> bought an iphone 5s
> finally



i want a 4 lol.


----------



## Guero101 (Jun 3, 2015)

I got this shelf to put my figures on. What do you guys think?


----------



## pillow bunny (Jun 3, 2015)

Guero101 said:


> I got this shelf to put my figures on. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 95510



hey I have the same Meowth as you!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jun 3, 2015)

Guero101 said:


> I got this shelf to put my figures on. What do you guys think?



I think you spent a lot on those xD. It looks good though but why isn't the voltorb unboxed?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jun 3, 2015)

Is it okay to say I got this?



Spoiler: Do you really want to see this?






Spoiler: Are you sure?






Spoiler: Are you sure you're sure? Its not for the faint of heart






Spoiler: Okay, you asked for it...


----------



## Guero101 (Jun 3, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I think you spent a lot on those xD. It looks good though but why isn't the voltorb unboxed?



Most of the common ones were 3 or 4 dollars. Voltorb and Electrode are the more expensive of them. I want to inbox him but I don't. It's so rare to find a boxed tomy voltorb. Same with my ponyta and rapidash figures which aren't even pictured. They're boxed as well.

Thanks though


----------



## piichinu (Jun 3, 2015)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Is it okay to say I got this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aw what a little baby he reminds me of my hamster (hes gone now though): 



Spoiler:  



http://prntscr.com/7cvpb0 http://prntscr.com/7cvpfx


unless hes not a hamster and im blind


----------



## Jacklives (Jun 3, 2015)

I got a new MIDI keyboard controller (AKAI MPK Mini MKII) and Logic Pro X for my mac so hopefully I'll start being able to make music and share it with everyone in the museum or something


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jun 4, 2015)

Made these in graphics


Spoiler:  only had black atm






Wanted ****ing blue and green
Had to fix the eyes since lines can't touch and I'm terrible at circles


----------



## pillow bunny (Jun 4, 2015)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Is it okay to say I got this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I steal him/her?


----------



## hollowbunnie (Jun 5, 2015)

EVERYONE NEEDS TO CHECK OUT THIS ETSY SHOP RIGHT NOW!! I got the cutest animal crossing charm for my 3ds!!! She can make ANY villager wearing any shirt you want!! Her shop name is "shoplolipop" check it out!

I got Kiki! 

Check her out here!


----------



## badcrumbs (Jun 5, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Made these in graphics
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  only had black atm
> ...



Do you use a die-cutter, or do them by hand? They look good! I work with a lot of vinyl at my job (vehicle wraps mostly).


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jun 5, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> Do you use a die-cutter, or do them by hand? They look good! I work with a lot of vinyl at my job (vehicle wraps mostly).



Uhh I dunno lol. We use inkscape and trace an image then print them out on a machine


----------



## ATotsSpot (Jun 5, 2015)

That hamster is adorable!  I'm hitting Petco's fish sale so I should have some new fishies and supplies soon to post.  I hope they have some pretty bettas.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 6, 2015)

I've bought my present for my dad for Father's Day, a wall clock made from Pink Floyd's The Wall vinyl record from Etsy. My dad is a massive Pink Floyd fan so he could either love this or be heartbroken that the record is 'spoiled'


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

Mochi ice cream.

Had it yesterday and it was sooooo gooooooood. I just wanna jav a crapton in the freezer to eat.


----------



## meo (Jun 7, 2015)

I got some dishes. :3 They have a pretty white/blue pattern. I mainly just liked the unique shapes though of some of the pieces compared to other ones I've seen. I got four of all the main things (plates, rice bowls, large bowls, etc). Then two of the serving plates and bowls. I might need to get some extras for extra people or just in case someone breaks something down the line.  And they gave us some free Rambutan for the large purchase.

Also bought some knitting needles (not so sure I like them but we'll see) and some yarn because I want to pick the hobby back up.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

Candy, ayyy XD Haven't had some from that store for some time so it feels nice


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 7, 2015)

I picked these up at Colossalcon over the weekend. The sword I got from the dealer's room and the Rosalina print I got from the Artists' Alley. I really wish I would have visited the Artists' Alley first though. They had so much amazing artwork I wanted to buy it all, but I had already spent a lot on the sword.


----------



## f11 (Jun 7, 2015)

I got splatoon and some amiibos


----------



## Ramza (Jun 8, 2015)

i got blisters


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

^that sword up there looks awesome.

White feather


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 8, 2015)

My cousin gifted me with a smashbox lipstick trio and I love all the colors! Just need to go buy some matching lipliner now


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 8, 2015)

I got some money for graduation and bought the new Marina and the Diamonds, Florence + the Machine, and Of Monsters and Men CDs.


----------



## Pearls (Jun 8, 2015)

I got a New 3ds XL and some art stuff and ace attorney stickers and some other stuff for my birthday on friday.


----------



## Tao (Jun 9, 2015)

Spoiler:  So today I received a box...











What's in the box?



Spoiler:  This lovely keyring













Spoiler:  A new deck













Spoiler:  A fluffy bunny rabbit!













Spoiler:  I'm not too sure what this is...













Spoiler:  Ahhhhh! It's a ladder!













Spoiler:  I'll check these later!













Spoiler:  My new 747













Spoiler:  My classic cartoon cat!













Spoiler:  My newest Amiibo













Spoiler:  And a portal to hell


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

money lol

mouth rinse(more of a rinse than wash cause it's to prevent cavities rather than smell good) and dinner and a mountain dew


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 10, 2015)

SPLATATATATATATATATSLPATOON!!!


----------



## tokkio (Jun 11, 2015)

Tao said:


> Spoiler:  So today I received a box...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omgz so jealous rn :^(


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2015)

a maxi dress, denim shorts, a black vest with tassels, a ps vita + some credit(SAMURAI WARRIORS 4 HERE WE COME BRUH)

rip my money but i miss my vita and i needed some new clothes tbh


----------



## Labrontheowl (Jun 11, 2015)

I got the most recent issue of OtakuUSA and some juice.♡


Spoiler


----------



## Brielle (Jun 12, 2015)

I got my paycheck so I'm rewarding myself a gucci bikini for the summer on my weight loss.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2015)

Labrontheowl said:


> I got the most recent issue of OtakuUSA and some juice.♡
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



holy **** that one still up and running


----------



## Flop (Jun 12, 2015)

I paid off Star Wars Battlefront, Mario Maker, Uncharted 4: A Thief's End, and Uncharted: The Nathan Drake Collection, and I also picked up Lego Jurassic World. 
#NOSHAME


----------



## tokkio (Jun 12, 2015)

finally bought persona q!!!!! which means i probs wont be playing new leaf for a while again whoops 

also damnnn the shop where i bought it was selling _9 hours, 9 persons, 9 doors_ and _the world ends with you_, and both of them have become really rare over here but i only had money to buy 1 game T__T


----------



## Farobi (Jun 12, 2015)

Upgraded my crappy knife into a less crappy knife in csgo.


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 12, 2015)

snatched these beauty's from a vintage shop the other day holla 




Spoiler: cute cute cute


----------



## abby534534 (Jun 12, 2015)

I got a Charizard amiibo today... although, I am kind of ashamed I spent so much ($17.50) for a piece of plastic when I basically could have had another game!

He's cool though


----------



## piichinu (Jun 12, 2015)

got a yoshi amiibo O:


----------



## robiin (Jun 12, 2015)

bought smash for the 3ds


----------



## oreo (Jun 13, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> My cousin gifted me with a smashbox lipstick trio and I love all the colors! Just need to go buy some matching lipliner now


ooooo how do you like it so far? c:


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 13, 2015)

I got Lunchables?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

HuniePop and Valkyria Chronicles on Steam


----------



## Liseli (Jun 13, 2015)

I got food.


----------



## ibelleS (Jun 13, 2015)

A Pokemon shirt (because it has Zorua and Zoroark on it)
A Little Mermaid shirt
A shirt with a bunch of dinosaurs on it


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2015)

My check so now I wont be broke, well, until I spend it all instantly.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2015)

Liseli said:


> I got food.



WOW, NO WAY!  I GOT FOOD 2!  ISN'T IT AWESOME?

@Above poster: I got my check recently as well.


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 14, 2015)

I got my cartilage pierced just a few hours ago.



Spoiler


----------



## badcrumbs (Jun 15, 2015)

Received some complimentary prints and a Willie Nelson pouch today. I commissioned a piece from this artist a while ago and he sent me these to make up for it taking so long (it's been about 9 months). Very pleased!



Spoiler: Picture



By Cheyenne Randall (aka indiangiver)


----------



## tsantsa (Jun 15, 2015)

I got the news that pitch perfect 3 is happening!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2015)

instant ramen and coca cola i know i should be eating healthier but smh i cant really have the powers to cook when sick smh


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 16, 2015)

I GOT
a username change

again


great


----------



## aericell (Jun 16, 2015)

My EXO LMR album finally came today 


Spoiler: yehet


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2015)

I got the new Sm4sh DLC.


----------



## Flop (Jun 16, 2015)

Got my Dell XPS 13 Touchscreen for college next semester and a Fender Stratocaster


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2015)

Just picked up two t-shirts at the local fitness center that have the logo of the center on them.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 16, 2015)

Got inkling, isabelle and Roy dlc


----------



## Chaotix (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 21, 2015)

My cousin got me a really nice purse/bag for my graduation present


----------



## Ramza (Jun 21, 2015)

Sailor Venus came in the mail (moon and jupiter were ones I've already had)


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 22, 2015)

The mail person came to the door with a huge box that turned out to be a graduation present for me from my brother.  It's a figure of Princess Shirahoshi from One Piece.

I was really surprised and I think that's what made it even better omg.


----------



## Ami (Jun 22, 2015)

I got an A in my anthropology class


----------



## Ramza (Jun 22, 2015)

Just got a Wii U.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 22, 2015)

I just ordered some KPOP posters (EXO and SHINee). I hope the quality is good


----------



## Chaotix (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## sallycatlover (Jun 22, 2015)

just got a new website for my buisness


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 23, 2015)

i bought a walking dead tank top that has the governor's face on it ^.^


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 23, 2015)

Wind Waker came in the mail today so I've been playing it for like 5 hours. It's great.


----------



## Chaotix (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## creamyy (Jun 24, 2015)

I bought my dog panda clothing and I dressed her up. She looked at me with much love and affection.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 24, 2015)

The EXO poster I ordered with LMR finally came, and I also bought the first volume of Aoyama Tsukiko Desu! to support the mangaka  


Spoiler


----------



## Saylor (Jun 24, 2015)

My sister-in-law bought me a really cute lace skirt as a gift and earlier when I saw my friend she gave me a pretty necklace with an anchor on it. I think they'll go really well together


----------



## Yuni (Jun 24, 2015)

Just got my Sailor Freya this morning! :3


----------



## Benevoir (Jun 24, 2015)

Finally got Nier Replicant I ordered online to replace my old copy. Can't wait to play and wallow in despair again! :^)


----------



## Chaotix (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2015)

Chaotix said:


>



Wow!  You got some fingers and part of a hand!  Better watch out though, I think that *Zero Suit Samus Amiibo* is trying to take it from you.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jun 26, 2015)

I got an iPhone 6 plus yesterday.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

underpants and a new hair brush(finally) lol

i should get more tops and dresses though..


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 26, 2015)

Ordered some shirts and a skirt from mixxmix. I've been buying too much lately so I'll probably stop for a while now.



Spoiler
















this in white


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> Ordered some shirts and a skirt from mixxmix. I've been buying too much lately so I'll probably stop for a while now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've literally never, in the history of being alive, seen a girl wear a skirt.  Ever.  And I've lived almost 2 decades now.  Sorry if this was a weird or rude comment, didn't mean it to be.  Was just stating it.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 26, 2015)

Space Dandy said:


> I've literally never, in the history of being alive, seen a girl wear a skirt.  Ever.  And I've lived almost 2 decades now.  Sorry if this was a weird or rude comment, didn't mean it to be.  Was just stating it.



Not rude, but surprising. I see girls wearing skirts like every time I go out. I also wear skirts quite often.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> Not rude, but surprising. I see girls wearing skirts like every time I go out. I also wear skirts quite often.



Really??  I've been to many different places in my life, other countries, even public places and never seen a person wear one.  Maybe I'm just not paying attention?  I usually register what type of clothes people are wearing though if they come into my line of sight.  I must be in the wrong place at the wrong time all the time, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

skirts are alright i guess lol as long as you dont wear leggings. that's ugly.

also finally got that dreg on FR derp turtgod ^^'


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2015)

Yeah, I know.  Like I'm not stupid.  I know what a skirt is, and I know that generally girls wear them, but still never seen a girl wear one.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 26, 2015)

Space Dandy said:


> Really??  I've been to many different places in my life, other countries, even public places and never seen a person wear one.  Maybe I'm just not paying attention?  I usually register what type of clothes people are wearing though if they come into my line of sight.  I must be in the wrong place at the wrong time all the time, lol



I challenge you to find someone in a skirt now! That's just wild haha.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

two black tops with fringes (they are a bit diff but yah) and some other with a flower pattern


----------



## tokkio (Jun 26, 2015)

got a shoichi keychain from a gachapon  thanks sis


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

tokkio said:


> got a shoichi keychain from a gachapon  thanks sis



hitman reborn series? dude havent read that in ages


----------



## piichinu (Jun 26, 2015)

Space Dandy said:


> I've literally never, in the history of being alive, seen a girl wear a skirt.  Ever.  And I've lived almost 2 decades now.  Sorry if this was a weird or rude comment, didn't mean it to be.  Was just stating it.


My school's uniform is a skirt and all I ever wear: skirts. 
Speaking of that I got two new ones in the mail. Will take pics and post here later


----------



## MayorVin (Jun 26, 2015)

Well...

today... i brought tickets for London Film and Comic Con. 

i will also be meeting Hayley Atwell (From Agent Carter & Captain America) and needless to day, i am a little bit excited. 

I don't go to comic cons that often, but had to go to this one! so thats what i recently bought. xD


----------



## tokkio (Jun 26, 2015)

Noiru said:


> hitman reborn series? dude havent read that in ages



oh nah he's from kuroko no basket lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

tokkio said:


> oh nah he's from kuroko no basket lol



ohh ahaha i see xS still nice i love getting gachapon stuff


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 26, 2015)

I bought a blouse for work... Nothing too exciting. xD


----------



## Chris (Jun 26, 2015)

Got _Yoshi's Woolly World_ and a green yarn Yoshi amiibo yesterday. 







... and then Palutena and Dark Pit amiibo today.


----------



## Esphas (Jun 26, 2015)

Tina said:


> Got _Yoshi's Woolly World_ and a green yarn Yoshi amiibo yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jealous to death of yarn yoshi haha


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

Tina said:


> Got _Yoshi's Woolly World_ and a green yarn Yoshi amiibo yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Palutena and that Yoshi.. do want!


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 26, 2015)

I got friends


----------



## Finnian (Jun 26, 2015)

I FINALLY got an Isabelle Plushie!!!


----------



## meo (Jun 26, 2015)

The most recent thing I bought...was an anniversary present for my boyfriend which is coming up on the sixth. I'd take a picture but I requested gift wrapping. It's a watch. He mentioned needing a new one as an after thought a long time ago so I think he'll be surprised.  It has the skeleton look in the center where you can see the insides moving...I think it's neat!

I wish I could see it up close before giving it to him but then the wrapping would be ruined... ;__; 
I had it engraved with a special message on the back of the watch. Sadly it sucks that they don't allow letter accents so...I had to write an extra card with the same message including the accent marks so it's easier to understand. :/ Thought that counts right...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

Candy and a bun with some coffee to it yay coffee jitters!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2015)

Two small photo books with Araki and Daido Moriyama


----------



## kassie (Jun 27, 2015)

I got an Anger plush from Inside Out. My sister got Sadness.


Spoiler:


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> I challenge you to find someone in a skirt now! That's just wild haha.



I found one today while working!  The 18-year streak has come to an end!


----------



## Heyden (Jun 28, 2015)

I got a packet of cookies and ate it by myslef because sharing is something I can't do


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 28, 2015)

I bought New Style Boutique (in my defence, it only was 8 euros) and I freaking love it.
It makes me want to shop for clothes myself. 
(I`m a 33 year old guy who hates shopping).

Turns out I might be a fashionista, who knew.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> I bought New Style Boutique (in my defence, it only was 8 euros) and I freaking love it.
> It makes me want to shop for clothes myself.
> (I`m a 33 year old guy who hates shopping).
> 
> Turns out I might be a fashionista, who knew.


fashion games can be fun if it has nice clothes. i kinda like shopping if I find stuff I like but I can be very.. this season is good because they have a lot of hippie stuff though


----------



## Hikari (Jun 29, 2015)

I got a chocolate mosse cheesecake from the Cheesecake Factory today. I also picked up a copy of Pokemon: Omega Ruby so I could check out how Team Magma's story differs from Team Aqua's story.


----------



## KermitTea (Jun 29, 2015)

Nat 5* in summoners war
Crafted the crappiest ring with the worst stats possible in twom
A bag of honey butter chips
and that's it for today #mylifeisnearlyvirtual


----------



## Lightmare (Jun 29, 2015)

i'm getting a new laptop


----------



## terrycko (Jun 29, 2015)

I got 6 composition notebooks. My goal is to fill one of them each month for the rest of the year, starting in July. We'll see how well I do


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2015)

a small packet of crisps. lol im so lame


----------



## piichinu (Jun 29, 2015)

maraschino/cocktail/salad cherries theyre my life


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2015)

also mom gave me some candy but of course she saved chocolate/licorice and coconut stick.. ffu


----------



## Peoki (Jun 30, 2015)

I bought Little King's Story before the playstation flash sale ended this morning


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2015)

a denim jumpsuit with short legs and some psn credits i need something new to play and they jav this big in japan sale so


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 30, 2015)

Noiru said:


> fashion games can be fun if it has nice clothes. i kinda like shopping if I find stuff I like but I can be very.. this season is good because they have a lot of hippie stuff though



Shopping can be so difficult. Thats what I hate about it. I don`t have a common size, especially when it comes to jeans/pants so it becomes an epic quest to find something that fits well. I never cared before, but now I`m expressing myself with it (I mean, what the hell?).

Its kinda interesting, I`ve seen quite some hippies, but I can`t recall ever seeing a clothing store dedicated to the style. Maybe they just smoke weed all day here and buy their clothes online. 

Anyways, I caved on the clothes buying thing. Yesterday I ordered a bunch of clothes and my pincard still hasn`t cooled down. 
I`m into stripey stuff nowadays, because I felt it looked good on the guys in the New Style Boutique game, lol.
Maybe someday I will turn full golfer and end up with tartan pants and one of those old man caps.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2015)

I don't go to one store specifically, I buy a little here and a little there what I like to be honest. I wish we had better second-hand stores where I live though.

Wish we could get weed more easily though lel.


----------



## Flop (Jul 1, 2015)

Got some pants and socks at American Eagle, a hole puncher, a paper cutter, a Fender Mustang amp for my Stratocaster, some noise-cancelling headphones, Minecraft for PS4, and some of my favorite shampoo.  And my paycheck came today!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2015)

I bought myself a pair of shoes and some cargo shorts, WOOOO


----------



## Ramza (Jul 1, 2015)

I got some book ends.


----------



## kayleee (Jul 1, 2015)

I got some super cute Birkenstock reps  only paid 32 bucks for them lol! Worth it


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2015)

That jacket. Mom agreed to pay like 1/3 of it so wynaut


----------



## kayleee (Jul 1, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Wish we could get weed more easily though lel.



come live with me weed is legal  and there's like 20 pot shops within 15 mins of my house lmao


----------



## penguins (Jul 1, 2015)

i got some wwe merch including a wrestlemania shirt and bookbag that were both on sale for like $12 total woooooooo


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 1, 2015)

My D.O exoluxion shirt came in the mail today


----------



## iFallOutBoy (Jul 1, 2015)

My Steven Universe shirt, and dvd


----------



## boujee (Jul 1, 2015)

I finally got my MAC lip liner, hover
/sobbing


----------



## Hikari (Jul 2, 2015)

I got a thirty-day free trail for RPG MAKER XP. I'm planning on making a game based off of Steven Universe using sprites similar to that of the Pok?mon series. (Pokemon Black and White (2) to be specfic.) 

Currently, I have a few of the Crystal Gems' sprites finished. (Done: Steven Universe, Pearl, Garnet (along with Ruby and Sapphire) and Amethyst, still need to make Rose Quartz.) I'm planning on remaking a few of the episodes in a video game format. (For example, Sugillite would be one of the first bosses, with only Pearl and Steven (who only has the ability to boost her morale) being playable)


----------



## boujee (Jul 2, 2015)

I got a kitten today! I'm not sure what to name him but he's a cutie






He fell asleep as soon as I brought him home


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 2, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> I got a kitten today! I'm not sure what to name him but he's a cutie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg hes so cute! he looks like an anime cat


----------



## crystalmilktea (Jul 3, 2015)

I've recently been starting a collection of Sa-Chan's art because I love it so much ;w; may be bad for my wallet though... BUT in my defense I've been spending way less than I normally do during school because I live alone then. So I'm using my weekly bubbletea money for Sa-Chan commissions OTL


----------



## Tao (Jul 3, 2015)

I got Bowser and a random MK8 Yoshi toy I came across in Tesco.






Gamzee said:


> I got a kitten today!



I wish I had a kitten ; - ;


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2015)

booze and candy i guess


----------



## Zane (Jul 3, 2015)

my dad and samus have arrived 






they r literally perfect, I wish they saved Zelda/Link/Marth for later waves so their faces could look as good as this. Samus's hair is unimpressive in pictures but I think it's actually not that bad irl. I'm not really a fan of her leg being completely enshrined in the stand, though.







Spoiler: som close ups of ganondorf b/c he's detailed as hell














lighting for these things is hard ugh


----------



## Tao (Jul 4, 2015)

Zane said:


> Samus's hair is unimpressive in pictures but I think it's actually not that bad irl. I'm not really a fan of her leg being completely enshrined in the stand, though.



Ugh, I agree so much about the stand! Really, why couldn't they have at least used a clear plastic stand like with Sheik and Lucina (and whatever others use clear stands)? Why do they continue to use such awful stands!?

ZS Samus does look a lot better when you see her IRL though. If it wasn't for the stand, she would be my favorite.




Speaking of Lucina...



I wasn't supposed to be buying any more this month...


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 4, 2015)

My friend just brought me these <3


----------



## Bjork (Jul 4, 2015)

got tinashe's album aquarius <3


----------



## ibelleS (Jul 4, 2015)

$60 from babysitting


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 4, 2015)

Shorts I bought were so nice, I bought 2 more in different colors.


----------



## Naiad (Jul 5, 2015)

Spoiler



[img]http://i.imgur.com/k1emDka.jpg[/img]



these two cuties :0
$70 from the breeder, so not too bad  in terms of cost


----------



## piichinu (Jul 5, 2015)

I got splatoon & waiting on some new shoes in the mail

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah and peachmaiden finished my commission


----------



## doveling (Jul 5, 2015)

just got back from the big city woo!!
blew all my money though.

got a few clothes & jewellery from forever 21 (i was so hyped about going there, since its only one out of two stores in aus!), got a marc jacobs daisy eau so fresh rollerball from sephora, and other nifty pairs of jeans ahha~

everything was so expensive there though.. i was walking through one of the shop levels and all i could see were first class brand shops.. i died


----------



## Chaotix (Jul 5, 2015)

piimisu said:


> I got splatoon & waiting on some new shoes in the mail



You're gonna have a lot of fun with that game.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jul 5, 2015)

I got a Samsung Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4" a couple days ago. Had to replace my Nook HD+ that was stolen.

This one is really great, though. I named him Pika and I'm gonna get a Pikachu decal to put on the back of the case.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2015)

way too strong coffee im gonna jav hot poop


----------



## Beardo (Jul 5, 2015)

I got a pack of copic markers

Thanks grandma!


----------



## Celestefey (Jul 5, 2015)

A new Super Sonico figure arrived for me today, which was surprising considering it's a Sunday?? Anyway I'm so happy. She's so adorable! xD 

I also ordered some presents for my Japanese teacher but they still haven't been shipped yet. Hoping they'll arrive before the end of this week because after that I don't know when I'm going to get the chance to give them to her.  I can't even buy them in a shop in person, so...


----------



## tsantsa (Jul 5, 2015)

Uh i got a pair of jeans and some t-shirts


----------



## Bjork (Jul 5, 2015)

i just realized how much i got today

i got a tshirt, sweatshirt (well, ordered but they come in a few days), sims 4 (yas), and an embroidery kit because i've wanted to start that. so far i've made a ladybug!!


----------



## Peoki (Jul 5, 2015)

Caved and bought a vita after years of hesitance. 


Spoiler: no ragrets














It's a real beauty.


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 5, 2015)

Oooh lala nice


----------



## Llust (Jul 5, 2015)

just got back from california or the home of amazing anime merch in america and hauled a ton of things ouo;

- naruto & sword art online posters/scrolls
- rilakkuma phone case // i've been looking around for these for so long
- rock lee figurine (naruto)
- kaneki ken charm
- asuna x kirito charm
- charmander plush & more

i live in a place where there's just one crappy anime store in my city, this was a valuable opportunity for me haha


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 5, 2015)

I got food


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jul 6, 2015)

I got this penny board a few hours ago. 


Spoiler







It has a black deck, red wheels, green and yellow trucks, and yellow and green bolts. I love it


----------



## kikiiii (Jul 7, 2015)

so my brother's gf went to japan for a couple weeks & she got me TONS of cute acnl merchandise!!! one of em are these super adorable squishy-type stickers that you can put on your 3ds. im in luvvv <3 



Spoiler: this picture is probably rly big i am so sorry


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 7, 2015)

Got some random korean cosmetics online c:
Mostly just eye products


----------



## penguins (Jul 7, 2015)

some cool wrestling merch that was ON. SALE. awesome.
they fit perfect


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 7, 2015)

Had to get Wind Waker HD as I heard they were getting rid of the gold cover art, so I quit putting off buying the game and finally got it!


----------



## Money Hunter (Jul 8, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> so my brother's gf went to japan for a couple weeks & she got me TONS of cute acnl merchandise!!! one of em are these super adorable squishy-type stickers that you can put on your 3ds. im in luvvv <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: this picture is probably rly big i am so sorry



adorable!


----------



## doveling (Jul 8, 2015)

got kfc zinger tacos ; o <33


----------



## Flop (Jul 8, 2015)

Just got the Majora's Mask 3DS XL <3


----------



## Tao (Jul 8, 2015)

- A new Yoshi t-shirt
- SMW Yoshi Amiibo
- Fire Emblem: Awakening 
- Graphics tablet

I've been wanting a graphics tablet for a while. I've not had time to use it yet but hopefully it's not too much of a struggle moving up from pencil and paper.


----------



## shannenenen (Jul 8, 2015)

I went to NYC recently for my senior trip. I did tons of cool stuff there- went to Strand bookstore, saw Les Mis on Broadway (orchestra seats!), the 9/11 memorial, Midtown Comics, the Disney Store in Times Square... super cool stuff. This is part of my haul:



In addition to this, I got the Fangirl's Guide to the Galaxy, a Bravest Warriors magnet, and a few booster packs for Magic the Gathering. My favorite thing is this pouch that I got:



I can fit my DS in there and all of my games (to be fair I only have like 4 xD), my perfume roller, chapstick, keys, lady products... it's pretty great!


----------



## shannenenen (Jul 8, 2015)

I went to NYC recently for my senior trip. I did tons of cool stuff there- went to Strand bookstore, saw Les Mis on Broadway (orchestra seats!), the 9/11 memorial, Midtown Comics, the Disney Store in Times Square... super cool stuff. This is part of my haul:

View attachment 132368

In addition to this, I got the Fangirl's Guide to the Galaxy, a Bravest Warriors magnet, and a few booster packs for Magic the Gathering. My favorite thing is this pouch that I got:

View attachment 132367

I can fit my DS in there and all of my games (to be fair I only have like 4 xD), my perfume roller, chapstick, keys, lady products... it's pretty great!


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Jul 8, 2015)

You all have such exciting stuff XD I only came on here to post about getting some beautiful eyeliner hahaha


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 8, 2015)

Some materials to start crafting. I couldn't find the appropriate beads though...(for plushie eyes)


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2015)

booze and crisps but i ate them sometime ago


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jul 8, 2015)

Alyssa Reid - Time Bomb


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 8, 2015)

oh my clothes also came in the mail. everything fits woo! 


Spoiler


----------



## Mekan1 (Jul 8, 2015)

Tacos for dinner


----------



## sally. (Jul 8, 2015)

Recently bought Angelic Pretty's Melty Cream Donuts JSK and valetta in brown, a pink Instax mini 8, and a WiiU with Smash for my boyfriend.


----------



## peppy villager (Jul 8, 2015)

I got an Almond Joy~ it's the simple things heheh.


----------



## Ashtot (Jul 8, 2015)

i got unbanned


----------



## Flop (Jul 8, 2015)

Spoiler: I got Spooky Mingos for my girlfriend


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 8, 2015)

You guys make me feel poor rofl. 
I few weeks ago I got a ps4 8D With.. minecraft, terrira, borderlands the handsome collection, dragonage, lotr, and some others....


----------



## Brobasaur (Jul 9, 2015)

I bought a brand new copy of Last of Us for 20 bucks.


----------



## tokkio (Jul 9, 2015)

got another sushi girl keychain from a gachapon! this time i got the sea urchin sushi heheh got the green sushi roll a few weeks back.. 

they're from this series:


Spoiler


----------



## Aestivate (Jul 9, 2015)

tokkio said:


> got another sushi girl keychain from a gachapon! this time i got the sea urchin sushi heheh got the green sushi roll a few weeks back..
> 
> they're from this series:
> 
> ...



...
...
But why? Where do you put these? On your bedside table?


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 9, 2015)

Picked these up today 



Spoiler


----------



## penguins (Jul 9, 2015)

went to my gamestop at opening today and grabbed a king dedede and ness amiibo 
woooooo


----------



## ibelleS (Jul 9, 2015)

$50 Visa Vanilla gift card
Banpresto Super DX Minccino plush
Takara Tomy Fuwafuwa Nuigurumi Gligar plush

Birthday goodies~


----------



## Ste (Jul 9, 2015)

I got a Zero Suit Samus amiibo ^.^ Woop!


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 9, 2015)

Ste said:


> I got a Zero Suit Samus amiibo ^.^ Woop!



Oooh that sounds great. Congrats! I rarely see her where I live.


----------



## SlightlyPuzzled (Jul 9, 2015)

I just reordered Harper Lees new book. I can't wait to read it on my kindle.


----------



## tokkio (Jul 9, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> ...
> ...
> But why? Where do you put these? On your bedside table?



uhh because i like them? i think they're cute? i can decide what to do with my money?  


btw just curious but why does it matter where i put them lmao


----------



## nami26 (Jul 10, 2015)

i just a baja blast mountain dew and a bag of doritos...


----------



## mapleshine (Jul 10, 2015)

i got my exam scores back lol


----------



## Aestivate (Jul 10, 2015)

tokkio said:


> uhh because i like them? i think they're cute? i can decide what to do with my money?
> 
> 
> btw just curious but why does it matter where i put them lmao



Because if I would put them on the kitchen table I would probably eat them without realizing it's not really sushi with a mermaid in it. Also, can you give me some of the money you don't know what to do with


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 10, 2015)

h2o


----------



## kwhomp (Jul 11, 2015)

i got a cookie


----------



## Chunkybunneh (Jul 11, 2015)

I finished a trade with a seller on tbt forums and got some white carnations, pink carnations, blue roses and jacobs ladders! Can't wait to start breeding these babies!

Oh and in real life, i bought some cherry juice, they say it's good for the body because it helps the muscles heal and recover faster after working out, so you don't feel as sore after.


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 11, 2015)

went out recently to eat with bf, and got a brick toast *v*


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 11, 2015)

I got a text message.


----------



## duckvely (Jul 11, 2015)

Got some Xiumin merch today and some memo stuff 


Spoiler: Spoiler


----------



## Chanyeol (Jul 12, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> Got some Xiumin merch today and some memo stuff
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler



I AM JEALOUS D:
Xiuuuu!!! T^T
You're so lucky haha.

I bought myself two new books:
Gone girl by Gillian Flynn
The stranger beside me by Ann Rule


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2015)

Two tie-dye crop tops from a vintage store.

And some packets of instant ramen and mountain dew.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2015)

tokkio said:


> got another sushi girl keychain from a gachapon! this time i got the sea urchin sushi heheh got the green sushi roll a few weeks back..
> 
> they're from this series:
> 
> ...


reminds me of this nude figurine i have lel


----------



## Thatweirdhetalian (Jul 13, 2015)

i got a breakfast sandwich and a Pepsi, yeah i really didn't get anything cool. Just food. :L


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 13, 2015)

I finally got Twilight Princess in the mail!


----------



## nami26 (Jul 14, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I finally got Twilight Princess in the mail!


i just got a haircut!!!!!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2015)

A Grateful Dead 'space your face' tie-dye t-shirt 

a bit expensiv but hellll i've always wanted one. need to fix a minor hole but whatevs


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 14, 2015)

Got Happy Home Designer preordered, 300mil IGB, a new notebook, a rainbow fox tail + matching fox ears, I got cat guitar picks, Eric Choi(from We Came As Romans)'s signed drumsticks (at Warped Tour... he gave them right to me! My stepmom and dad know them and Beartooth so yay! :3 ), new art supplies, new 3DS charger, and a couple new shirts.


----------



## Envy (Jul 14, 2015)

A couple of days ago I found a French horn at a local thrift/antiques shop!



Spoiler











It needs a lot of work, in fact I hope it _can_ be fixed. But I got it for really cheap, so, yeah...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2015)

^grats

and have fun fixing it up if you can, i love doing crafts stuff but I do it wayyy to seldom tbh


----------



## Envy (Jul 14, 2015)

Umeko said:


> ^grats
> 
> and have fun fixing it up if you can, i love doing crafts stuff but I do it wayyy to seldom tbh



Pft. _Me_ fix it up? I can't even fix up my bassoon, which has been my main instrument for almost a decade now. Something goes slightly wrong, like a tiny piece falls off and all you need to do is screw it back in and I'm like "OMG can't do that!" I did it once and was so proud of myself, but generally I don't mess with that kind of stuff. Lol.

Even if I was a bit better at it, this looks like it needs a lot of work. I'm going to have to take it into one of the local music stores. Hopefully I'll get to do that tomorrow.


----------



## Perri (Jul 14, 2015)

I ordered a Steam Train t-shirt and it should come in 1-2 weeks >^<


----------



## himeki (Jul 15, 2015)

I got sadder.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2015)

breakfast soon enough


----------



## badcrumbs (Jul 15, 2015)

Spoiler: Birthday Presents!








I bought Dedede as a gift to myself, but the bf gave me the other two. The Zelda book is awesome so far.


----------



## Trickilicky (Jul 15, 2015)

Today I got ?40 from my Gran for doing some jobs around the house for her. I love my Gran to bits and would do anything for her no money required, but she wouldn't take no for an answer and told me it was my "pocket money". I'm 30


----------



## Flop (Jul 16, 2015)

Just got my paycheck, and my Toon Link Nendoroid figure and Skyward Sword Link Figma figure came in the mail.  My Zelda, Link, and Tingle plushes arrived in the mail along with the box set of all 10 Zelda mangas.


----------



## tokkio (Jul 16, 2015)

just bought new glasses (frames actually, since the lenses don't have prescription yet kekekk..)!!! idk i think it looks cool since they're clear/transparent frames heheh would post a picture, but im 2 lazy lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2015)

Trickilicky said:


> Today I got ?40 from my Gran for doing some jobs around the house for her. I love my Gran to bits and would do anything for her no money required, but she wouldn't take no for an answer and told me it was my "pocket money". I'm 30



Never tell the grannies no to something, they are kinda generous you know


----------



## Cazqui (Jul 16, 2015)

some prismacolor markers, some erasers, a PS3 controller and final fantasy 13.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 16, 2015)

Got my shoe order *-* yay


----------



## duckvely (Jul 16, 2015)

Got my EXO Overdose playing cards today!!


Spoiler: yay ^^


----------



## Sealy (Jul 17, 2015)

I got a protein shake!!! DDDDD


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2015)

bought some beer, toothpaste, milk and yoghurt.. and got some pasta leftovers and cinnamon buns from grandma


----------



## Dae Min (Jul 17, 2015)

I bought a sub from the local deli. It has ham and turkey cold cuts, avocado, lettuce, tomato, and mayo. >u<


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 17, 2015)

I got a cherry coke today!


----------



## Mariah (Jul 17, 2015)

More blood tests and an EKG. Yay.


----------



## JellyLu (Jul 17, 2015)

I got some official Kanto gym badges, an Alpacasso, a new Stephen King book, 3 eeveelution plushies, and a Panda bank ^^


----------



## Kuroh (Jul 18, 2015)

Haikyuu Nendoroid <3 I took a photo of him earlier next to this butterfly!


----------



## Flop (Jul 18, 2015)

I just got a horse mask, a unicorn mask, chicken mask, and pug masks and some nice talons for the chicken mask.  I also got a screaming rubber chicken.  Halloween will be fun.


----------



## tumut (Jul 18, 2015)

I got an snes from a thrift store with Super Mario World and Donkey Kong Country. I've only ever played DKC 2 and 3 and I haven't played Super Mario World since I was 7. I'll probably get Yoshi's Island off Amazon sometime soon and hopefully Battletoads.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 19, 2015)

bunch of junk since I last posted


Spoiler: 2much




















(no, I did not mean to buy 2 Pac-Man amiibo)























(yes, I did mean to buy 2 Tomoyo nendoroids)


----------



## duckvely (Jul 19, 2015)

I got my EXO case today 


Spoiler


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 19, 2015)

i got LVL 13 in Splatoon and got  Custom Splattershot Jr
Sorry for bad camera,i only had my 3ds :/
WARNING:Spanish Language


Spoiler


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 19, 2015)

I guess I got money back for selling Tomodachi Life.


----------



## Ramza (Jul 19, 2015)

Mercury is the newest addition to the group


----------



## Pearls (Jul 20, 2015)

I got a bunch of stickers, a necklace and 2 phone charms


----------



## SlaughterShy (Jul 20, 2015)

I got a cup of coffee


----------



## device (Jul 20, 2015)

i got my first amiibo!!


----------



## shannenenen (Jul 21, 2015)

I got my new pair of glasses today! Super happy with them ^-^



Spoiler


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 21, 2015)

pasta, korean shaved ice, socks, and mascara


----------



## amarylis.panda (Jul 21, 2015)

I just bought I Am Malala, the autobiography of Malala Yousafzai, and a Doctor Who bookmark.


----------



## duckvely (Jul 21, 2015)

Got EXO stickers ^^


Spoiler


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 21, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> Got EXO stickers ^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler



omg yas exo swag 

I got korean fried chicken today


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2015)

Ramza said:


> Mercury is the newest addition to the group
> View attachment 136570



those are so awesome but hella expensive where I live.. my favorite is the Saturn one though -w-


----------



## MayorVin (Jul 22, 2015)

Funko pops from London Film and Comic Con!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2015)

that Smaug one is so cute, nice


----------



## MayorVin (Jul 22, 2015)

Umeko said:


> that Smaug one is so cute, nice



He is huge! So big! and I can just see his head from my bed when i lye down XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2015)

aww that's even cuter xD


----------



## MayorVin (Jul 22, 2015)

they do have a smaug in gold, which is the same price, and i am very tempted to get him XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2015)

yesh it's cute also, get it if ya got the dough!


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 22, 2015)

Barnes & Noble is having a manga sale, so I bought 4 volumes of Noragami! woohooo


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Jul 22, 2015)

I'll be getting a second copy of ACNL on Friday. I know it's stereotypical to post it on an AC board, but nonetheless I can FINALLY make my food-themed town!


----------



## Chaotix (Jul 23, 2015)

tfw I see more posts than pics. 

Anyways 






Snack of the year.


----------



## beffa (Jul 23, 2015)

i just bought the book Red Dragon on ebay
it hasn't arrived yet obvs but yeaa woop


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 23, 2015)

It's been a bad week to be my bank account.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)

dayum dude i like the charizard one tho


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 23, 2015)

Mario Galaxy doesn't have amiibo support fyi


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 23, 2015)

Umeko said:


> dayum dude i like the charizard one tho



I've never liked playing as Charizard in the new Smash, but he's always been a big favorite of mine as a Pokemon. 



LambdaDelta said:


> Mario Galaxy doesn't have amiibo support fyi



I know that, I never said it did?  I got it because I never really played it and everyone loves it so I'm trying it out.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)

charizard is the only good thing in new smash tbh


----------



## Chaotix (Jul 25, 2015)

My Monster Hunter flask and shot glass set came in.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jul 25, 2015)

Chaotix said:


> snip



Ahhh brachy is best monster!!!


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

so i got more amiibos

im now up to 8 in less than a week


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2015)

fwts said:


> so i got more amiibos
> 
> im now up to 8 in less than a week



yaa gotta rob some banks bruhh


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2015)

A new handbag. Finally found one nice enough and not too clunky. The shoulder strap is a bit long but I can always make a knot or something I guess


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 30, 2015)

Bought a vanilla iced coffee~


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Jul 31, 2015)

Um.. I have a badly infected belly button. I woke to blood and pus streaming down my stomach.. The bleeding still hasn't stopped. 
This is what I woke to. Warning: blood. It's gross. Please only look if you can tolerate blood/gore. 


Spoiler










I have a very narrow belly button. Exercise caused infection -.-


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 31, 2015)

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Um.. I have a badly infected belly button. I woke to blood and pus streaming down my stomach.. The bleeding still hasn't stopped.
> This is what I woke to. Warning: blood. It's gross. Please only look if you can tolerate blood/gore.
> 
> 
> ...



OMFG,WTF HAPPENED THERE? D:
B-BUT HOW EXERCISE WILL CAUSE INFECTION???!!!


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Jul 31, 2015)

Jetix said:


> OMFG,WTF HAPPENED THERE? D:
> B-BUT HOW EXERCISE WILL CAUSE INFECTION???!!!


Belly buttons are very prone to infections, they get damp and bacteria thrives in moisture. Details below spoiler



Spoiler



On Sunday I went in my treadmill for a little while. I presume the bacteria and moisture in the sweat caused it to get a bit unhappy with me.. I bathed it and used some antiseptic stuff on it - which angered it. On Monday there was pain, discharge etc.. I went to the doc on Wednesday. Are took a swab and I need to go in tomorrow to find out what's going on.. But it hurt to walk, sleep on my stomach, move x] it was just red and tender with a bit of discharge yesterday.. I went to sleep, and woke up to the biggest shock of my life x] there must have been a build up of blood/gunk and maybe I put pressure on it as I slept.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 31, 2015)

Mayorofarcadia said:


> -snip-


*Starts watching his belly button 4ever*
Anyways,sorry about the s**t thats happening in your belly


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2015)

i'm glad my 'button is kinda large and inwards. and i have a mole there so yeah


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 31, 2015)

Umeko said:


> i'm glad my 'button is kinda large and inwards. and i have a mole there so yeah



LelxD


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2015)

Jetix said:


> LelxD



i do have one.. mean i probably cant pierce it but i wouldnt want that either


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 31, 2015)

Got a small Mocha frap with an espresso shot from Starbucks because they are having this treat recipt thing where after 2PM you can get a grande iced drink for $2.50.


Im also 2 stars away from getting my gold card.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Aug 1, 2015)

Bought a PS4 day before yesterday and some games (best one is The Last Of Us) yesterday. I also bought a physical copy of Animal Crossing and started a new town, which I named Nirvana (picture a heart here).


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 1, 2015)

Pink hair dye!


----------



## Loriii (Aug 2, 2015)

Just got a PS4 recently. I'm moving over to the dark side lol nah I'm still a Nintendo gamer at heart 



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2015)

FF X <3

'grats on getting one .. if i ever get a crapton of dough and for the new nepu games i would want one


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

i rly want a ps4


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 2, 2015)

Recently bought new septum jewelry~


----------



## Vanoaker (Aug 2, 2015)

Got new shoes? lol


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

Vanoaker said:


> Got new shoes? lol



i also got 2 pairs of new shoes!!


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 3, 2015)

never played a paid visual novel before, so i treated myself to one from the nintendo shop called hakuoki as a gift before school starts again.


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 3, 2015)

Bought a new PSU. Little expensive, but worthwhile in the long haul.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 3, 2015)

I bought a New 3DS XL!! <3


----------



## Mariah (Aug 4, 2015)

Blood test and an EKG...again.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 4, 2015)

I  just bought four pairs of shoes yesterday that were on sale (shh... they're not brand name...) for school that starts in two weeks, because I always end up destroying my shoes mid-year. They're all supper cute, I'll post pics later if my camera isn't being stupid.


----------



## Yama (Aug 4, 2015)

Recently got a life. It was hard considering all the time iv'e spent on this website and animal crossing. Also figured out there's this thing called outside and friends! (got a little of friends too)


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 5, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2015)

food? lol idk might go down buy candy and shizz once i finish my smoothie


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 5, 2015)

A cute lunch box , a hello kitty selfie stick, and cute contact lens case because I'm getting contacts this weekend c:


----------



## Llust (Aug 5, 2015)

just got a rock lee (naruto) and kaneki ken (tokyo ghoul) figurine as well as a ton of different posters for snk


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2015)

got the message i was accepted into that uni class, ayy sweet quiche


----------



## mogyay (Aug 6, 2015)

i had no idea primark did nose studs so i bought a little pack of them, they look really adorable, i probably shouldn't be using cheap metal tbh but i'm a cheap gal so what can i say


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Aug 6, 2015)

preordered Carry On by Rainbow Rowell!


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 6, 2015)

Just brought Justice League of America's Vibe, volume 1 <3


----------



## duckvely (Aug 6, 2015)

I got my classes for school


----------



## Chaotix (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2015)

dat dark pit dude..grats!


----------



## Locket (Aug 8, 2015)

I got a new computer! I'm using it right now (and I get to try out Windows 10!)


----------



## Akimari (Aug 8, 2015)

Today, one of my figures that I ordered ended up coming in! It's been a while since I've bought another figure so I was pretty excited about it. The character is Yayoi Kise/Cure Peace from Smile Precure! This is actually a figure of her princess form as well. She's one of the most popular characters in the entire franchise so I'm not surprised she got such a pretty figure made for herself.





She's such a cutie ahhhh


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2015)

I got 8 new Amiibo the other day.  Here's a picture of them:



Spoiler











Now I have 10 Amiibo including those plus Mario and Fox


----------



## PHOENIX (Aug 8, 2015)

I got Rare Replay  BANJO KAZOOIE AND CONKERS BAD FUR DAY OH YEAHHH


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 8, 2015)

I preordered the new amiibo + an NFC reader for my brother


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2015)

AppleCracker said:


> I preordered the new amiibo + an NFC reader for my brother



I tried to preorder the new Amiibo but my mom was sleeping and didn't want to wake her


----------



## KittyO (Aug 8, 2015)

I got a new phone! I am sorry for the old one, but Apple is amazing


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

Akimari said:


> Today, one of my figures that I ordered ended up coming in! It's been a while since I've bought another figure so I was pretty excited about it. The character is Yayoi Kise/Cure Peace from Smile Precure! This is actually a figure of her princess form as well. She's one of the most popular characters in the entire franchise so I'm not surprised she got such a pretty figure made for herself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so beautiful <3 grats!


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 12, 2015)

ordered my books for school and some more tops from mixxmix


----------



## aericell (Aug 12, 2015)

Got a shirt today for my school's sports games.. Hooray for school spirit~~


----------



## Javocado (Aug 12, 2015)

got a flannel and some new pantalones


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 15, 2015)

i got a haircut finally woohoo


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 16, 2015)

A tattoo, but I'll have to post a picture when it's healed because it's in the yucky peely phase right meow.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2015)

instant ramen and period pads le omfg :/


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 17, 2015)

Today I stumbled upon animal crossing candy. It came with a random sticker sheet c: and a bunch of cute characters on the wrappers as well. I also got contacts so I got a cute case and some eye drops.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 17, 2015)

i bought frozen pizza and yoghurt today. lol. a few days ago i boguht some real neat sweaters though :>


----------



## kassie (Aug 17, 2015)

xiaonu said:


> snip




Oooh, my boyfriend bought these for me too! I have yet to open them though. The packaging is too pretty ; A;


----------



## aetherene (Aug 18, 2015)

Uhhhh, I just got a new wallet. I was getting frustrated with my old one being kinda small with no place for any of my cards so I went researching for a wallet that would suit my needs. I went looking for one at Aeropostale and really liked a wallet there so I bought it. It's working out pretty well right now.


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 18, 2015)

I got new glasses for the first time in like 4 years!


----------



## Javocado (Aug 18, 2015)

Spoiler: i got this snazzy pic edit on deck


----------



## aericell (Aug 18, 2015)

Bought a new skirt recently & ordered a shirt online


----------



## Trundle (Aug 18, 2015)

I got a $2000 scholarship for university and I've also recently gotten a cool new sweater. I will post when I get my new jeans and shoes as well.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 19, 2015)

I bought Mario and Luigi: Dream Team.


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 19, 2015)

Pre-ordered Happy Home Designer!


----------



## JellyDitto (Aug 20, 2015)

So I didn't neccessarily get something new but oh my god I know this sounds so stupid right now but I'm legit crying happy tears right now because I ended up losing everything I downloaded on my 3ds because something that went wrong but now I got them all back and idk im so happy. I am so happy I've never cried happy tears before.


----------



## Llust (Aug 20, 2015)

i got a rilakkuma phone case--ive been looking for these for soo long. we drove up a canada from washington for a day and went to a night festival..it was obvious that there would be anime or japan based merch there and luckily i found one ^^ like, washington honestly has really crappy merch tbh so going up to canada was like my golden chance. they're just adorable and brings out my girly side haha..but its one of those huge rubber cases with the ears and everything sticking out, so it's going to be a bother to take in and out of my pocket during school bc of its size..but i'll figure it out


----------



## aericell (Aug 20, 2015)

Got a new phone recently! So I ordered a phone case and some screen protectors today.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 21, 2015)

Natty said:


> I bought Mario and Luigi: Dream Team.



was it good?

- - - Post Merge - - -

got many games recently: Mario kart 7, kid icarus: uprising, pokemon Y (already got the X tho), fantasy life and pre ordered pokemon super mystery dungeon


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: i got this snazzy pic edit on deck



that baja blast.

not much, breakfast xDD might go down later getting some booze


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2015)

Toothpaste, a mini pizza, booze and a half-baked B&J


----------



## aericell (Aug 23, 2015)

Finally got a new pair of jeans that fit me right.


----------



## sakurakiki (Aug 23, 2015)

Finally got a hold of a Shulk amiibo yesterday as I've been waiting for them to become more common instead of paying ?30+ for just him. >_<


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2015)

Some kladdkaka pieces and buns from my grandma.. always good to have.. should probably go pick them up from my bag //lazy


----------



## AS176 (Aug 23, 2015)

A ps4!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2015)

^nice 

some tea.. my stomach has been **** hitting the toilet all day so i needed that XD


----------



## bigger34 (Aug 23, 2015)

A slice of pizza and a peace tea.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 23, 2015)

Uh.... Air?
No I got a crap ton of monsters.


----------



## aetherene (Aug 23, 2015)

So I recently got an Otterbox Symmetry for my iPhone 6. It's the aqua dot design, which is really cute. I was having buyer's remorse shortly after I bought it cause I wasn't that much in love with it than when I really wanted it. But I decided to keep it regardless cause it is cute and it'll protect my phone. (Just need to get a phone protector now.)

And then today, I ordered a tshirt for my boyfriend and me. It's chibird's pocket penguin shirt from TeeSpring. Super duper cute and I'm really excited to get it.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 23, 2015)

oh boy i got some new socks and im real excited about it
i love knee high socks but *** soccer


----------



## Quill (Aug 23, 2015)

Got an iPad for my birthday


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2015)

I got sick lol  

Well some kladdkaka and cinnamon buns


----------



## Albuns (Aug 24, 2015)

I got stress, cause my birthday is in 8 days and all I want to do is shut myself in my room and work on my half-assed essay.


----------



## sock (Aug 24, 2015)

I got books. Twilight and Eclipse.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 24, 2015)

Got a new Corsair 450W PSU for my gaming rig c:


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2015)

Got a new Texas Rangers Shirt and a Zelda Amiibo from Target about a week ago


----------



## bigger34 (Aug 24, 2015)

Vanilla Ice cream!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2015)

Hopefully some food soon... (I'm starving)


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 24, 2015)

Bought a secondary monitor finally.


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 24, 2015)

i got windows 10 uh


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 24, 2015)

Cube creator 3D


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)

kyoko xo said:


> i got windows 10 uh



any good?

also love for your sig.... kyary <3

anyways money soon enough no dad you are not getting crap for that u fish


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 25, 2015)

I bought myself a Shulk amiibo!! <3


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Aug 25, 2015)

I just ordered three beanie boos!
One for my collection, Sparkles the Dolphin:


One for my brother; he fell in love with him at Walmart but didn't get him as he forgot his allowance. Zippy the Turtle:

And one for my sister. She collects too, and her birthday is coming up, so I got her Pepper the Cat:


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)

oh my gooood i want that turt

well some money i hope i can keep now i hate being broke lol


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 25, 2015)

Moko said:


> I got sick lol
> 
> Well some kladdkaka and cinnamon buns



That sounds like heaven

//Swede


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)

00jachna said:


> That sounds like heaven
> 
> //Swede



noone does it like grandma


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 25, 2015)

Moko said:


> noone does it like grandma



ikr!

Grandma... u da real mvp!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)

00jachna said:


> ikr!
> 
> Grandma... u da real mvp!



yeah especially when you beat her and her sister in law at Chicago(poker-ish card game) 4 times in a row lel.


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 25, 2015)

Moko said:


> yeah especially when you beat her and her sister in law at Chicago(poker-ish card game) 4 times in a row lel.



Lol I could only imagine


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)

Haha yeah they weren't so happy but I'm a way worse loser though so it's only good :3


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Aug 25, 2015)

I also got loaads of school supplies!
My pencil case


My new Sharpies are kawaii >3<

Notebook

Sketching pencils


----------



## piichinu (Aug 25, 2015)

two new pairs of shoes


Spoiler:  











school supplies


Spoiler:  











socks


Spoiler:  











and i got some other stuff but im still waiting for it to arrive in the mail. + sorry for bad pic quality i was in a hurry


----------



## AmericanBeauty (Aug 26, 2015)

My mom & I moved recently, and I just bought furniture to furnish an entire bedroom 
with my dad's money (I got rid of all my old furniture). 
I can't even express how grateful I am. (ps: if anybody needs interior
decorating help, I got you lol)
-desk
-desk chair
-bed
-mattress
-dresser
-bookcase
-two nightstands
-chandelier
-matching lamps for nightstands
-lamp that matches chandelier
-jewelry box
-jewelry carousel
-lipstick display case
-quilt and shams
-decorative pillows
-sheets
-plasma screen tv
BASICALLY EVERYTHING AND MORE YOU MIGHT FIND IN A GIRLS' BEDROOM.
yes, this counts as one bc it was all purchased at once lol​


----------



## Mariah (Aug 26, 2015)

Fleur de sel. 
Can't wait to use it.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 27, 2015)

Got really trippy... strong coffee and live grateful dead videos aww bruh


----------



## Javocado (Aug 27, 2015)

Sippin on some java and got a good laugh or 5 at that feminism discussion thread


----------



## laurenx (Aug 27, 2015)

bought a loft bed w a full mattress instead of a twin...its ginormous


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 27, 2015)

I bought some tea, typical Brit I am.


----------



## Knopekin (Aug 27, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I bought some tea, typical Brit I am.



*approval*

I get paid cash in hand for one of my jobs (it's only a summer thing, looking after a small shop - I mostly sit there and play AC because it's so quiet), so I got an envelope with nearly ?300 today 

Also, Americanbeauty, your new room sounds great! I'm trying to move house and I keep getting excited about decorating a new place... but things keep happening.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 27, 2015)

I got that wake n' bake goin


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2015)

I have the box set of Boku No Pico Ths was I dare I'm so sorry


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 27, 2015)

Saaaameeeee


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 27, 2015)

I just bought this really awesome broom that dusts my hard wood floors like nothing I've ever owned. WOOPEEEEEE. I 'm gonna do some major house cleaning today. Nothing beats cleaning house on a day off. LOL.


----------



## shuba (Aug 27, 2015)

My mom wanted me to buy new clothes, but all I did was buy snacks and eat at Burger King.


----------



## Chaotix (Aug 28, 2015)

Just wanted to say that my post here everytime you get something thread is over 180 pages long and it's been one year since I made this thread so here's to more fun times ahead.

Recent cool purchases


----------



## AmericanBeauty (Aug 28, 2015)

laurenx said:


> bought a loft bed w a full mattress instead of a twin...its ginormous


it's not that large once you get used to it, haha. trust me but yeah much better than a twin

- - - Post Merge - - -



Knopekin said:


> *approval*
> 
> I get paid cash in hand for one of my jobs (it's only a summer thing, looking after a small shop - I mostly sit there and play AC because it's so quiet), so I got an envelope with nearly ?300 today
> 
> Also, Americanbeauty, your new room sounds great! I'm trying to move house and I keep getting excited about decorating a new place... but things keep happening.



when you decorate be sure to tell me about it! it's so fun.


----------



## AmaiiTenshii (Aug 29, 2015)

n-new phone today ;v; finally after 4 years of living in the stone age of having a really terrible samsung slide phone >-<



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

J?germeister like 1 litres of it. Thanks dad I guess but I prefer whiskey damn it.


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Aug 31, 2015)

flower crown, a flower necklace and a Hello Kitty watch


----------



## mogyay (Aug 31, 2015)

local jeweler does nose studs for only ?1, good quality ones too! picked up a couple cute ones and another ring


----------



## sakurakiki (Aug 31, 2015)

I recently got a Mizuki plush & a Tomoe keychain from Kamisama Kiss as it was a birthday present to me that arrived late. ;v;


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 31, 2015)

Food! And the clothes I ordered online finally got here today.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 31, 2015)

??? candy maybe, i dont remember. yesterday i bought a birthday gift for my friend but that was obviously not for me.


----------



## Flop (Aug 31, 2015)

Just pre-ordered the new Zelda 3DS which releases in October.  MY WALLET UGH.


----------



## Peoki (Sep 1, 2015)

I went on a day trip out of town and bought new shoes. Before bagging the shoes, the employee checked if the box contained matching sizes, and she laughed about having gotten two left shoes.

I just got home and went through today's haul. 
The box had two left shoes.

This is the biggest /facepalm moment of my summer lol


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 1, 2015)

Got a new laptop!


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Sep 1, 2015)

I got a free coffee does that count?? I also got a new tattoo last week, a jellyfish tattoo. It's a best friend tatt, my best friend has a wolf one for me in the same style as my jellyfish.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2015)

Ticket for Lars von Trier's _Breaking the Waves_  Screening here on Thursday and they had tickets left, sweet mangoes 

Also, new card/bus ticket crap ugh so expensive.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 1, 2015)

Chinese food. <333 ( ?٢? )


----------



## Rasha (Sep 1, 2015)

imaginary fans


----------



## ibelleS (Sep 1, 2015)

Sylveon plush, Pikachu plush, and a big rainbow lollipop

Super late birthday presents from my friend


----------



## MrJimmysteel25 (Sep 1, 2015)

i got a pop tart from my high school vending machine


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 1, 2015)

A cold.  (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻


----------



## Flop (Sep 1, 2015)

MrJimmysteel25 said:


> i got a pop tart from my high school vending machine





bigger34 said:


> A cold.  (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻


Come on, guys.  Try harder than that to actually contribute to the thread.  

I just got a new wallet since my dog chewed my last one.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 1, 2015)

My mom bought me this really cool....thing that has Christmas lights in it so it looks really nice when I plug it in 







i guess if you didn't know, my name is Alli


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 2, 2015)

Flop said:


> Come on, guys.  Try harder than that to actually contribute to the thread.
> 
> I just got a new wallet since my dog chewed my last one.



Someone is bitter lol.

Anyways seemed like I got some money after all.. Good I need new clothes and food.


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Sep 2, 2015)

A dinosaur toy thing. I am a child on the inside.

P.S. The dino is called Esteban


----------



## Chaotix (Sep 3, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> My mom bought me this really cool....thing that has Christmas lights in it so it looks really nice when I plug it in
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank u for actually post a pic of something u got.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 3, 2015)

My advanced shaver/trimmer just arrived, ordered last night and the next morning its already here. Amazon can surprise ya.

But Jesus this thing is amazing.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2015)

Dilute said:


> My advanced shaver/trimmer just arrived, ordered last night and the next morning its already here. Amazon can surprise ya.
> 
> But Jesus this thing is amazing.



Hah, they can. At least that one delivers worldwide I assume

*cough* HDN Re;Birth 1 *cough*


----------



## lars708 (Sep 3, 2015)

Just got a Palutena amiibo from a friend as an early birthday present! (My real birthday is September 8th)


----------



## lars708 (Sep 3, 2015)

Oh and i just ordered the Club Nintendo coin. So happy that it just costs 2000 stars because i only had 2350 stars.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 3, 2015)

got chewing gum. apple and pear flavour lol


----------



## Mao (Sep 3, 2015)

I bought the etude house precious mineral any cushion or something like that and why am I even proud of that


----------



## JennaKitty (Sep 3, 2015)

I got school clothes yesterday... .-.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 3, 2015)

I just saved a ton of money at the grocery store. My favorite cheese was on sale. I bought 10.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2015)

One Piece vol. 75 and a lil' Haruka Tenoh figurine cause they finally had outer senshi in the store D:


----------



## JessSux (Sep 3, 2015)

I just bought two gallons of water. Yeah, I spoil myself.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

Booze lol.

And gonna get The Fruit of Grisaia on Steam before I forget it


----------



## Peter (Sep 4, 2015)

just ordered a villager amiibo, finally ;o;


----------



## Tao (Sep 4, 2015)

On Tuesday I got 'Metal Gear Solid V'. I've had that sucker on pre-order for so long!


Today I got:
- 'Kingdom Hearts HD 2.5', which I've been meaning to get for a while now.
- 'Machete Kills' DVD which, again, I've been meaning to get for a while.
- A bottle of Vodka.

I also ordered this Squid Girl model kit from Amazon. I can't wait for that to arrive and build it  Though it's coming from Japan so I suspect I'll be waiting a while...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

mm vodka gimme some and we can jav a blast..

that squid gurl looks tops though


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 4, 2015)

bought crisps today.


----------



## Tao (Sep 4, 2015)

Moko said:


> that squid gurl looks tops though




Yea, I'm hoping I don't screw it up when putting it together though. I'm 100% ready to looked at my finished attempt and get angry that the legs are where the head should be.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

Tao said:


> Yea, I'm hoping I don't screw it up when putting it together though. I'm 100% ready to looked at my finished attempt and get angry that the legs are where the head should be.



Aw, I'm sure it's gonna be fine


----------



## Trundle (Sep 5, 2015)

I got a bunch of stuff from my university because I started Orientation week. Everything is so hyped up and it turns me off from it.


----------



## Beardo (Sep 5, 2015)

Have you seen my bear Tibbers?


----------



## Mariah (Sep 5, 2015)

Beardo said:


> View attachment 146387
> 
> Have you seen my bear Tibbers?



You look a lot older than 13 here.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 5, 2015)

Mariah said:


> You look a lot older than 13 here.



I know right!? o.o


----------



## Beardo (Sep 5, 2015)

I don't look 13 in general lol


----------



## Jawile (Sep 5, 2015)

This week I got the game Apotheon! It runs a bit slower than normal on my computer, but it's still playable and I recommend it to any fan of the Metroidvania genre.

I also bought vol. 2 of the Vagabond manga. Great series, can't wait to get more.


----------



## Joy (Sep 5, 2015)

I got my Anatomy and Physiology textbook for cheap


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Sep 6, 2015)

I got the Donkey Kong game cube WiiU controller, for free because a friend won it for me at the arcade.


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

Bought a bag Hot Cheetos today mmm I'm back to my unhealthy ways


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2015)

A Touhou mousepad, I need to fix the edges though but I needed a new one so is alright


----------



## sock (Sep 6, 2015)

I got The Hunger Games trilogy books yesterday!! I'm so excited to finally read them!


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 6, 2015)

Might as well post some things I got at an anime con a few weeks back!


Spoiler: ~
















 Here is the artists deviantart: [x]


----------



## Flop (Sep 6, 2015)

xCherryskyx said:


> Might as well post some things I got at an anime con a few weeks back!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ~
> ...


Hey, I have a Link Nendoroid too


----------



## piichinu (Sep 6, 2015)

ooh thats an awesome lucina print. and i have the link nendoroid too, its so great O:


----------



## duckvely (Sep 6, 2015)

I got a cycling town full of bamboo


----------



## Yuni (Sep 6, 2015)

Animaga loot from the weekend~


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 6, 2015)

I went to a baby shower and won a cute watermelon hand towel.It looks cute in my kitchen and it's really soft.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Sea Salt and Vinegar chips


----------



## xiaonu (Sep 7, 2015)

There was a Labor Day sale so I said why noT


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2015)

candy, some spicy tea, dish washing liquid or wtf you call it.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

sushi :3


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 8, 2015)

bought two pairs of jeans and three sweaters last sunday, that was nice. don't have pictures but yeah lol


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

iT$ aLl mInE


----------



## Aryxia (Sep 8, 2015)

Got my class schedule and I'm super happy with it ^o^


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 9, 2015)

just unlocked my final kart customization in mario kart 7!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 9, 2015)

My mother ordered me the latest iPhone!!


----------



## Javocado (Sep 9, 2015)

i got my english text book finally


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

^nice pops

- A bell-bottom top
- Some rad flare-y pants
- Used PS Vita + some headphones/case I got for free with it lol
- Undies.. yeah I needed some lol they keep running away
- Red GBA SP + Wario Land 3


----------



## sock (Sep 10, 2015)

I got ?50 pocket money from my grandparents today! (She gives us ?2.50 a week in chunks) and I'm SO HAPPY BC I CAN PUT IT TOWARDS MY HHD NEW 3DS


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 10, 2015)

I got this really cute vintage purse that I found in a thrift shop.


----------



## pafupafu (Sep 10, 2015)

i spent my entire paycheck on a plushie. why are plushies so expensive?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

pafupafu said:


> i spent my entire paycheck on a plushie. why are plushies so expensive?



cause they either detailed and/or handmade or they are popular animu ones so people pay c:


----------



## Javocado (Sep 10, 2015)

I got an RT from Josh Peck haha


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 10, 2015)

I bought a pink broom. Sweeping is going to be so much funner now. Lol.

I also got my dogs some denta sticks. They're peanut butter flavored and the dogs loved them.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2015)

Plastic Ono Band - Live Peace in Toronto 1969 (vinyl)
 Grateful Dead - Workingman's Dead (cd)

And some booze


----------



## Feyre (Sep 11, 2015)

all im receiving is tons of anime recommendations


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2015)

Feyre said:


> all im receiving is tons of anime recommendations



tell me about it

i hardly watch anime unless it's a super awesome series and everyone is like WATCH DIS WATCH DAT **** NAOOOWWMMEEWOW!!1

no


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 11, 2015)

*The Bad:* I got a headache and I feel sick  (I am sick actually)

*The Good:* I got chocolate that I'm eating right now and food always makes me feel better xD


----------



## Flop (Sep 11, 2015)

Picked up Mario Maker, a Ganondorf Amiibo, and a Charizard Amiibo


----------



## Bjork (Sep 11, 2015)

got bounty (the album not paper towels) <3


----------



## Javocado (Sep 11, 2015)

Copped some Wave 5B goodies and my Slowbro sweater finally came in the mail :'))


----------



## frio hur (Sep 11, 2015)

i ordered this yesterday 

http://shop.maker.tv/collections/cryaotic/products/cryaotic-black-backpack


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 11, 2015)

I got a shiny Mega Evolvable Rayquaza and the memo that Sarah likes Pokemon GO.


----------



## Andonuts (Sep 11, 2015)

I bought another acnl for a cycle town.

Go Me


----------



## [wanderlust] (Sep 12, 2015)

just bought a kirito & asuna charm for my 3ds and phone c:


----------



## biibii (Sep 12, 2015)

black and silver nike roshe run


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 12, 2015)

so i haven't gotten it in the mail yet but i bought a second copy of acnl today!! and i'm really excited :>


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 14, 2015)

My Tests and Measurement textbook:





CAN SOMEONE EXPLAIN TO ME WHY THIS THING COST ME $204.95 CDN?!?!?!?! 
ITS A STATS TEXT, BASICALLY......
AND THEY PRICE MATCH WITH AMAZON......
THERE IS NO REASON FOR THIS......
IT COST MORE THAN LAW TEXT BOOKS, THE DSM V, AND ENGINEERING TEXTS...... WHICH NEED TO BE UPDATED MORE FREQUENTLY.....
USED COPIES WERE OVER $400 (FOR SOME STUPID REASON) - LOOK ANYWHERE ONLINE, ITS INSANE......
SEROUSLY..... FML..... 
THIS IS RIDICULOUS..... MOST OF MY TEXTS ARE AROUND $140-$160 EACH AS IT IS..... 
WHY WOULDN'T THE PROF PUT IT ON COURSE RESERVE?! WHYYY????


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 15, 2015)

a new phone


----------



## piichinu (Sep 15, 2015)

no will to be alive


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 15, 2015)

*I got a few random gifts from my boyfriend for no reason at all other than the fact that he saw them and thought I'd like them. I got a Peony hand cream from L'occitane and a black coconut candle. I don't use hand cream since I dislike the feeling it leaves behind, plus this one leaves my skin feeling dry anyways. I also don't like coconut in scent form xD He was like "here, you love peonies and you love coconut, so I go you peonies and coconuts in bottles". He's cute 

Ps: I also forgot to mention he got me a "best of Radiohead"(since it's my fav band) CD, even though I have all of their songs in mp3 form already xD*


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 15, 2015)

I just preordered Oikawa Tooru's nendoroid WOW I'm Haikyuu!! whipped.


----------



## Chanyeol (Sep 15, 2015)

Received an Exo necklace from one of my best friends


----------



## piichinu (Sep 15, 2015)

i got new glasses. they make my nose look weird in certain lighting but eh


----------



## ibelleS (Sep 15, 2015)

A Rilakkuma backpack -w-


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 15, 2015)

A few days ago, I got the most bizzare thing: A Reddit account! Yesterday, I got an iPhone 5C.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 15, 2015)

hnnnn strawberry shortcake icecream from the school's snack bar thing XD


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 15, 2015)

I got shunned by my coworkers today.  It was kind of  like the movie "The Shining". Except it was "The Shunning" and no one wanted to play with me. LOL.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 16, 2015)

I got something for free yesterday!





It was homework!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

Mountain Dew, mini pizza and some period pads. Oh yeah just woman things. huehue.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

oh, and a shirt and a new hat. yay for hats


----------



## Chaotix (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Sep 17, 2015)

i-is.. is that an olaf


----------



## Chaotix (Sep 17, 2015)

piichinu said:


> i-is.. is that an olaf



Yes it is.


----------



## Peoki (Sep 17, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> I just preordered Oikawa Tooru's nendoroid WOW I'm Haikyuu!! whipped.


/hi5. I preordered him too! Hype for s2 next month 

I just got a horrendous bill for my university textbooks, glad it's my final year :l


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 17, 2015)

Peoki said:


> /hi5. I preordered him too! Hype for s2 next month
> 
> I just got a horrendous bill for my university textbooks, glad it's my final year :l



Yesss! I'm 100% ready for October to come, then January. He's got a spot next to Kageyama


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 18, 2015)

I just picked up Super Mario Maker from Gamestop today along with an Amaura, Tyrunt, Bunnelby, and Pancham plushies...


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 18, 2015)

just returned from my trip to the salon. now im loving my new hairstyle and color. #onfleek


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2015)

Two vinyl records:

Janis Joplin/Big Brother and the Holding Company - Cheap Thrills
John Lennon/Yoko Ono - Double Fantasy


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 18, 2015)

I went out to my garden and got a huge bowl of the biggest, prettiest tomatoes I have ever grown. Can't wait to make dinner tonight.


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2015)

I went out to buy food, plasters, and get a key cut for my friend moving in tomorrow. Then I found a game shop opposite the key cutting place. It was like destiny.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 18, 2015)

Tina said:


> I went out to buy food, plasters, and get a key cut for my friend moving in tomorrow. Then I found a game shop opposite the key cutting place. It was like destiny.


I'm petitioning for a sage.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 19, 2015)

Won't come for at least a week or two, but I finally bought a hula hoop.


----------



## jiny (Sep 19, 2015)

I got an iPad mini on the 11th.


----------



## mogyay (Sep 19, 2015)

boots were doing 3 for 2 on all hair products so naturally i bought about 12 dry shampoo's (i swear i do shower)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2015)

Tina said:


> I went out to buy food, plasters, and get a key cut for my friend moving in tomorrow. Then I found a game shop opposite the key cutting place. It was like destiny.



 Grats, the Jigglypuff ones are so pretty :'D


----------



## Locket (Sep 19, 2015)

I got a pair of WWII binoculars that my great grandpa used.


----------



## SockHead (Sep 19, 2015)

Finally purchased a Wii U gamecube adapter so im +1 in sm4sh


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2015)

A book; Haruki Murakami's Norwegian Wood

And some glitter-glue pens for my cousin since we are celebrating her birthday tomorrow


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 19, 2015)

I got the ESO Imperial City DLC as a birthday gift from my guild (because they insist on giving their guildmaster gifts..... for some reason...... and making me all humiliated and embarrassed......) AHHHHH!!!!!! I LOVE IT! I LOVE MY GUILD TOO MUCH!!!!! <3


----------



## Kess (Sep 19, 2015)

tomorrow I'm going to put some money on my DS and pre-order/pre download HHD! (if you can even do the predownload yet lol) does this count?
Okay heres something I actually got TODAY: Some lemon iced tea mmmmmmm yum ^.^


----------



## pafupafu (Sep 19, 2015)

bought a new jacket a few days ago since the weather will be getting chilly soon
its pink and adorable :~)


----------



## Kuroh (Sep 19, 2015)

Stuffed animals from my trip to Las Vegas!!


----------



## Locket (Sep 19, 2015)

My moms tablet and a jacket.


----------



## jiny (Sep 20, 2015)

I got a blanket


----------



## Pearls (Sep 20, 2015)

i got a new phone


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2015)

A black coat and a black and white knitted sweater. Needed both so I got them p cheap too.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 23, 2015)

I got waffles.  Lots and lots of delicious waffles.  And I also got some jelly to put on them too.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2015)

am I the only here who think waffles are meh

oh right got sushi earlier lol


----------



## starlark (Sep 23, 2015)

I bought a foam mannequin head, a charging cable for my iPhone and commissioned a puppet.

Pics will be uploaded of the puppet when it's done!!


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 23, 2015)

I got this today.


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 23, 2015)

I found a recycled Samus Amiibo the other day to round out my (small) collection!


----------



## kyoko xo (Sep 23, 2015)

I got groceries.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2015)

groceries...

and a vinyl record; Creedence Clearwater Revival - Pendulum (1970)


----------



## mogyay (Sep 24, 2015)

new notepad for uni and a cream bronzer (ps never using a powder one aagin)


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 24, 2015)

An iPhone 4. I'm a poor lad. 

Oh and lots of food like usual lmao.


----------



## milkday (Sep 24, 2015)

I got a cold, if that counts


----------



## Hai (Sep 24, 2015)

I got socks :'D


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2015)

A ps vita. i had the money so why not. also this had a freaking memory card so yasss

Colorless Tsukuru Tazaki and His Years of Pilgrimage.. picked up from the bookstore 'cause they had discounts

mini pizza

gonna go down get booze later tho


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 25, 2015)

i got hhd and amiibo card packs woohoo.


Spoiler: amiibo cards


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2015)

candy and crisps

i want more booze tho


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 25, 2015)

I got a cold...


----------



## Squidward (Sep 25, 2015)

I got a nice black faux leather backpack for like $30. May or may not post pictures later!


----------



## mirukushake (Sep 25, 2015)

Just bought Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon! I was able to get it for only 1,000 yen so yay. And also ordered a lovely new pink iPhone 6s. It's already out of stock though so probably have to wait a week or two to get it :c


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 25, 2015)

Belated Birthday Gift: (My birthday was on Tuesday.... surprise gift from my boyfriend..... he said my gift was ordered online and it was expected to arrive on Friday, but I was not anticipating THIS!..... honestly NO WORDS. I got the Redd AR Card included with it.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 26, 2015)

I got the new iPhone 6s. It's definitely a nice upgrade from my old phone and I'm glad I got the black/gray colors because I noticed my white/gold iPhone looked so dirty after a while. 

I just need a screen protector and case then I can stop freaking out about scratches and stuff


----------



## Chaotix (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## Squidward (Sep 26, 2015)

Chaotix said:


> Spoiler


This is so cool, I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Belated Birthday Gift: (My birthday was on Tuesday.... surprise gift from my boyfriend..... he said my gift was ordered online and it was expected to arrive on Friday, but I was not anticipating THIS!..... honestly NO WORDS. I got the Redd AR Card included with it.



Damn, what a sweet gift! 


Clothes & shoes I bought like a fortnight ago arrived today! The wait was worth it for the savings - bought everything in the sale and it only cost me ?65 for the lot.








Spoiler: More pics














I love this shirt. I almost didn't buy it because I didn't really need it, whereas the other items were more basic essentials. But I'd been eyeing it up on the website since spring and it was also included in the sale so I couldn't resist!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2015)

I love that shirt..dayum. Also your hair is gorgeous, gief!


----------



## ibelleS (Sep 27, 2015)

-fat quarter of light blue with white dots fabric
-one yard of light pink with white dots fabric
-one yard of pink Bambi fabric


----------



## Rasha (Sep 27, 2015)

I got the hhd collectible thanks to Aerate <3


----------



## JellyLu (Sep 28, 2015)

After not playing for months I finally got back to playing my Pokemon Alpha Sapphire game and after about an hour of training an Eevee I finally got my Umbreon! ^o^ I get all the eeveelutions on my Pokemon games but Umbreon is bae~

Also I got HHD a few days ago x:


----------



## Astro Cake (Sep 28, 2015)

I got a cute hat this morning in TF2:



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2015)

A haircut? lol might post pictures later though cause it's kinda fresh and she had some straightened oil in it


----------



## 3skulls (Sep 29, 2015)

Just dropped 1300 on a shed for my backyard. Will post pics when it is together.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Sep 29, 2015)

Recently got a Dr. Mario amiibo.


----------



## JellyLu (Sep 29, 2015)

My mom went to go pick up my pre-ordered HHD today and she asked if they had any posters left since GameStop gave out posters on release. They didn't have any, but they gave her their huge display poster advertising the game instead so I'm pretty happy I got something pretty unique ^^


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

MY FRIEND GAVE ME A PIECE OF CHOCOLATE IM SO HAPPY


----------



## Chaotix (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 30, 2015)

I got these the other day



Spoiler


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 30, 2015)

got this jacket and some business suitable slacks the other day. hopefully they ship soon.


----------



## Titi (Sep 30, 2015)

I just ordered this off of Etsy and I really can't wait to wear it. I'm gonna look cute as F in this with my rainbow umbrella while walking my dog in her glittery pink raincoat. I just love being bright on a rainy day.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 30, 2015)

A new case for my iPhone. xD 

Also a LOT of Vita games(courtesy of Moko <33) to satisfy myself before I sell it off for good. 

Gravity Rush, Tearaway, Uncharted: Golden Abyss, God of War: Chain of Olympus, Killzone, Playstation All Stars Battle Royale, , Batman: Arkham Origins Blackgate, Injustice: Gods Among Us, Escape Plan, TxK. :')


----------



## Javocado (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## cinny (Oct 1, 2015)

Javocado said:


>



omg Jav LOL.

I got the HHD bundle today! thanks to my bf.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2015)

Javocado said:


>



How, uhm, pleasant. XD

Some trading cards on Steam, can't complete the badge though lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 1, 2015)

A little late but I got my copy of HHD on the 25th and I got the special Tortimer amiibo card inside! I've been playing it ever since!


----------



## kassie (Oct 1, 2015)

Got something to keep me awake during class. Probably going to be sideways.



Spoiler:


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 1, 2015)

I picked up Happy Home Designer last night and got Luna as my amiibo card that came with the game 

I really like it so far, it's such a cute game!


----------



## Aestivate (Oct 1, 2015)

All these post of you guys about hhd make me crave to get it myself. Unfortunately my store decided to completely ruin their organisation so that they don't have the game for at least the next month. And since I refuse to go to an other store since I can get 25% discount on this one I'll have to just wait 

Finally got me a new watch after 8 years of kiddie watch: a tissot now. Loving it so far


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 1, 2015)

I got my 6 Amiibo card packs from Nintendo UK today, you can see my haul here alongside my Japanese cards.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 1, 2015)

Does it have to be for yourself? 
Because I bougth my sister the Boku no Pico box set the other day


----------



## Aestivate (Oct 1, 2015)

Colour Bandit said:


> I got my 6 Amiibo card packs from Nintendo UK today, you can see my haul here alongside my Japanese cards.



Stop you guys!!! Otherwise I'm going to beat up the manager of my local store


----------



## Soigne (Oct 1, 2015)

(This is late, but...!) I got the HHD bundle on Monday!


----------



## Aestivate (Oct 1, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Does it have to be for yourself?
> Because I bougth my sister the Boku no Pico box set the other day



....
wat????


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 1, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> ....
> wat????


Sorry *bought


----------



## Aestivate (Oct 1, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Sorry *bought



No like, why??? Why do you buy your sister a set of THAT series?


----------



## cinny (Oct 1, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> ....
> wat????


same


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 1, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> No like, why??? Why do you buy your sister a set of THAT series?



Well she didn't actually ask for it but I thought we could watch it together during half term or something?


----------



## Aestivate (Oct 1, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Well she didn't actually ask for it but I thought we could watch it together during half term or something?


I'm not sure if you're joking or if you're a psychopath.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 1, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> I'm not sure if you're joking or if you're a psychopath.



?? 
I don't understand >.<
It had good reviews so I thought it'd be good


----------



## matt (Oct 1, 2015)

I am ascertaining I will get happy home designer tomorrow morning nice and early 
With 5 packs of amiibo cards 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Maybe more fund permitting


----------



## Aestivate (Oct 1, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> ??
> I don't understand >.<
> It had good reviews so I thought it'd be good
> View attachment 149271



Sorry for the confusion, you genuinely seem to not know. Boku no Pico is basically a show that gets joked about by the whole world of anime. It consits of the sexual intimacy of older persons and very, very young persons. Most people find it to be absolutely disgusting and aren't able to watch it, people like me, most people. It mostly gets used as a joke to say that people should watch that show because it would expose them to great anime series. Well not.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 1, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> Sorry for the confusion, you genuinely seem to not know. Boku no Pico is basically a show that gets joked about by the whole world of anime. It consits of the sexual intimacy of older persons and very, very young persons. Most people find it to be absolutely disgusting and aren't able to watch it, people like me, most people. It mostly gets used as a joke to say that people should watch that show because it would expose them to great anime series. Well not.



Omg I feel bad now, I know what the anime is I'm sorry *_*
Thank you for answering me though heh


----------



## Aestivate (Oct 1, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Omg I feel bad now, I know what the anime is I'm sorry *_*
> Thank you for answering me though heh



damn, you got me.


Spoiler: take this


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 1, 2015)

Titi said:


> I just ordered this off of Etsy and I really can't wait to wear it. I'm gonna look cute as F in this with my rainbow umbrella while walking my dog in her glittery pink raincoat. I just love being bright on a rainy day.
> 
> View attachment 149067



Is that a dino costume?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

Lol.. I assume Boku no Pico is fiction.. which most loli/shota are unless we talk disturbed and people who are sick.

There is a main difference between some drawn to look young and people actually molesting children, just saying.

Anyways, got tickets for Toto next year.. had to go up like 10 am for it though so I'm tired af meow.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

Lasagna from my grandmother.. and I went down getting some booze weee


----------



## Megan. (Oct 2, 2015)

Got my HHD N3DS XL today~


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

Megatastic said:


> Got my HHD N3DS XL today~



ugh i wanted that but i got a vita recently and i owed mom like 150 bucks so i cant huhuh

o well candy and crisps

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh btw nice Luna(?) sig


----------



## Zane (Oct 2, 2015)

Finally got this pouch to complete my sister's christmas present this year. (I shop way in advance to give myself an extra several months of stressing about whether my gift sucks)





they sent me a friggin bootleg!! Although I guess I'm not surprised considering it was relatively "cheap" compared to other things with this bear's face on it, and it still works for what I wanted it to. Sailor Venus is attached to a 2DS. :D


----------



## AS176 (Oct 2, 2015)

I got a dead piece of animal on my sandwich today


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 2, 2015)

All grades failed...
(loljk.)


----------



## Llust (Oct 2, 2015)

i recently went up to canada and due to the fact that they have a much larger variety of anime merch there compare dto where i live, i had to take my chances. seems like i'll be broke for the next couple of weeks haha..
- hatsune miku & levi fan (vocaloid and snk)
- rilakkuma plush charm for my phone
- totoro charm for my 3ds
- charmander, mewtwo and squirtle plushies to add to my nerd shelf
- toon link & zelda amiibo for smash bros
- minecraft steve and creeper plushie


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 4, 2015)

I got a corset.



Spoiler: This is why I am poor


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 4, 2015)

courtesy of my awesome friend who got extras + gave me peanut knowing she's my fave


----------



## Beardo (Oct 4, 2015)

TPA Orianna on League now all I need is winter wonder Orianna


----------



## uwuzumakii (Oct 4, 2015)

I just got a used GameBoy from an antique mall. I got the lime green one. Yay me!


----------



## Mink (Oct 4, 2015)

I got 3 boxes of honeycrisp apples, a medal from my cross country race, and lots of yogurt woooooo


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2015)

mtn dew, instant ramen and bananas

yea lol


----------



## Loriii (Oct 8, 2015)

A bit late but I'm happy and super excited that my copy finally arrived 



Spoiler


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 8, 2015)

It's oooovverrr 2000


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2015)

i want the hhd and a n3ds xl but frick money.. grats though.

also got some lunch and booze. gunna go down get some moar booze later


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2015)

sushi, booze, toilet paper XD

the last thing we kinda needed other because yum


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 9, 2015)

My breakfast and Lunch.


----------



## matt (Oct 9, 2015)

Just got Phil amiibo card, another I havent got


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2015)

A pair of flare jeans and Yukio Mishima's The Temple of the Golden Pavilion. Can't wait to start reading


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 9, 2015)

Tom nook and pascal in a trade


----------



## mogyay (Oct 9, 2015)

Got Diana in a trade (the amiibo card that is)  also some jeans and a cute t from forever 21


----------



## M O L K O (Oct 9, 2015)

Getting some amiibo cards and a Jack Off Jill CD tomorrow

I have a wondergirls REBOOT and some Placebo singles (Come Home & Special Needs) coming at the end of the month

I bought RHCP Californication last week and finished my RHCP collection + an amazing contouring kit!!!


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 9, 2015)

i got a cold........

nah but i got some uh chewing gum a few days ago?? idk


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 10, 2015)

I got 2 candles with Christmas-y scents and some different flavored rock candy from a small candy store  

Oh, and I cut off 3 inches of my hair. I really needed it.


----------



## mirukushake (Oct 10, 2015)

Been on a game buying spree. Got Rune Factory 4 and Picross 3D 2 from the eShop, and PSMD, Girls Mode 3, and Fire Emblem if. My boyfriend bought the white version. 



Giving my poor wallet a break until Disney Magic Castle 2 comes in November!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2015)

^^ you have a jap 3ds.. hnng so jelly.

also.. umm way too much candy xD


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 10, 2015)

I got these cute toys from my sister. They're from the Christmas movies "Santa Claus is Coming to town" and "Ruldolph The Red nosed Reindeer". I can't wait to set them out this Christmas.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mink said:


> I got 3 boxes of honeycrisp apples, a medal from my cross country race, and lots of yogurt woooooo



I love honeycrisp apples. I plan on getting some, the next time I go to the store.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 10, 2015)

A colletable apple yay


----------



## Pearls (Oct 11, 2015)

I got happy home designer a few days ago


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2015)

Caved in and bought two hippie-ish shirts :3 one is more paisleyand the other is zig-zag striped :3


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2015)

A dress.. but it was half off pretty much and I wanted it so no regrets.

Also got dad to order me a book for class so hopefully it'll be here in a week or two.


----------



## QueenStrawberrie (Oct 12, 2015)

A new scarf...it's really warm :3


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 12, 2015)

i got the う collectible as a gift from my GODDESS mog and also i ordered my friend a bts sweater for her upcoming birthday


----------



## wassop (Oct 12, 2015)

bean boozled ... my breath still smells like dog food


----------



## mogyay (Oct 12, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> i got the う collectible as a gift from my GODDESS mog and also i ordered my friend a bts sweater for her upcoming birthday



anytime babe, i was gonna change my collectibles to match urs but then i realised that was creepy <3

today i bought pyjamas and they're super cozy


----------



## DasKateten (Oct 12, 2015)

I've been shopping on aliexpress over the last few months Like, a lot. I'm addicted to that site lol. I'll stop at some point! I've bought dresses, pencil cases, USB drives, clothes, more clothes... everything turns out fine, and if it doesn't you'll get your money back... and even though shipping takes forever it's definitely worth it!
I'm not trying to advertise or anything, lol. but yeah, the site is pretty great. Plus, I love getting stuff by mail... waiting for the packages to come and being surprised


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 14, 2015)

My boyfriend bought me this ADORABLE Tails plush for our 3 year anniversary and I can't stop smiling!







HE'S SO CUTE!


----------



## Sona (Oct 14, 2015)

My boyfriend got me these two necklaces and made clay figures of Merengue and a dino for me ^q^
I also got this Merengue amigurumi ; q ;


----------



## Azza (Oct 14, 2015)

I just got two fifths of my homework done. Yay.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2015)

painkillers and yoghurt

yay

not


----------



## meo (Oct 14, 2015)

6L crockpot (yay, been wanting one)
China cabinet (though it doesn't match our table so now we need a new dining table lol)


----------



## pafupafu (Oct 14, 2015)

Bought the second Starbomb album. Planning on getting the first Skyhill album later today also.


----------



## Peter (Oct 14, 2015)

got the *Uncharted collection* for PS4!


----------



## Javocado (Oct 14, 2015)

Special gal hooked me up tremendously for my birthday and I was like damn relax you being here is just enough but the cherry on top of all of it was tickets to the Campl Flog Gnaw Carnival!!!


----------



## Kinoko (Oct 14, 2015)

I got a macbook pro the other day  And my boyfriend recently went nuts at the Sanrio store (my favorite place tbh) for our anniversary LOL


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2015)

booze? hah and my period yesterday finally v.v


----------



## Esphas (Oct 17, 2015)

Moko said:


> booze? hah and my period yesterday finally v.v



tmi


----------



## piichinu (Oct 17, 2015)

Moko said:


> hah and my period yesterday finally v.v





Chaotix said:


> This thread is to show off the latest thing (or things) you have purchased. It can be anything, games, toys, dvds, shirts, electronics, anything that you have recently bought.



anyway
got 3 yarn yoshis + woolly world yesterday. will post pics
when my phone isnt dead


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2015)

^you don't applied for mod? lol

well people post cold and stuff so whatever


----------



## piichinu (Oct 17, 2015)

Moko said:


> ^you don't applied for mod? lol



no it was a polite way of telling you that this isnt the place to post that since obviously no one else has told you yet.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2015)

piichinu said:


> no it was a polite way of telling you that this isnt the place to post that since obviously no one else has told you yet.



People post random stuff to keep it going, but hey why not it's pretty dead here unless it's heated threads anyways.

Also just got my dinner, mom was nice enough(more like didn't have time) to leave the chicken skewer so had that with some rice.


----------



## Franny (Oct 17, 2015)

i bought a new lolita dress + petti and its currently being shipped, cant wait ;w;
also bought a ticket for youmacon, its my first con and im scared lmao


----------



## Mariah (Oct 17, 2015)

Sucre said:


> i bought a new lolita dress + petti and its currently being shipped, cant wait



Which one? Post a picture.


----------



## Javocado (Oct 17, 2015)

I got a cramp in my leg and it pains me so..


----------



## Joy (Oct 17, 2015)

I got a headache :l stupid midterms


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 17, 2015)

I wonder how many people are going to post in here on Halloween, saying what kinds of candy they got.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> I wonder how many people are going to post in here on Halloween, saying what kinds of candy they got.



Not me lol, cause it's not really that big where I live :/


----------



## Franny (Oct 17, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Which one? Post a picture.



sure thing


Spoiler: large pictures















twas made with angelic pretty fabric, but not sure if its angelic pretty official or just a replica. still super cute though.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 17, 2015)

I bought a new ukulele and it arrived today! I also have another one on its way for my friend as part of her birthday gift


----------



## Franny (Oct 17, 2015)

Mariah said:


> That is hideous. I hope you don't post pictures of your coord online because it will probably be posted in an Ita thread.  I'm definitely not a pro at identifying AP prints, but I'm 99% sure that isn't one. I'm not even sure what that is supposed to be replicating. Dolly Cat? Even replicas are more convincing than that. That collar and lace...yikes.



its angelic pretty's whimsical vanilla chan print, and it does look like the original OP. of course different colour, but you get the point.
it is a little different so it is a replica.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 17, 2015)

Sucre said:


> its angelic pretty's whimsical vanilla chan print, and it does look like the original OP. of course different colour, but you get the point.
> it is a little different so it is a replica.



It looks much nicer in that picture.


----------



## Franny (Oct 17, 2015)

Mariah said:


> It looks much nicer in that picture.



haha, i agree. but thats cause the blue-ish dress is professionally made i assume, and the one i bought was just from a regular seamstress. 
im not going to complain too much though, i really like the dress and im glad i found something before the con. if other lolitas dont like it then i wont mind too much, i do like it and i guess thats all that should matter  (and even so, i can modify it. because i really dont like the lace cuffs.)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2015)

Sucre said:


> haha, i agree. but thats cause the blue-ish dress is professionally made i assume, and the one i bought was just from a regular seamstress.
> im not going to complain too much though, i really like the dress and im glad i found something before the con. if other lolitas dont like it then i wont mind too much, i do like it and i guess thats all that should matter  (and even so, i can modify it. because i really dont like the lace cuffs.)



yeah the lolita community can be pretty harsh, i agree. at least those really toxic ones that go shout "ita" after you if you do one thing wrong -_-

Also, grats on the dress it looks nice


----------



## Franny (Oct 17, 2015)

Moko said:


> yeah the lolita community can be pretty harsh, i agree. at least those really toxic ones that go shout "ita" after you if you do one thing wrong -_-
> 
> Also, grats on the dress it looks nice



yeah thats true  i dont pay them much mind though, cause in the end we're all a bunch of sillies who dress up pretty and show off our new outfits  its not easy to be lolita and some people just become sour that they dont look "perfect" but again thats peoples opinions!
thank you!!


----------



## Kuroh (Oct 17, 2015)

The 'Free!' tapestry on the wall~ It's much bigger than I expected haha!!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2015)

Sucre said:


> yeah thats true  i dont pay them much mind though, cause in the end we're all a bunch of sillies who dress up pretty and show off our new outfits  its not easy to be lolita and some people just become sour that they dont look "perfect" but again thats peoples opinions!
> thank you!!



yeah of course you should avoid them, just that some are really *****ing if you get a replica or sew one thing wrong. hell, parts of the Lolita culture is DIY and modifying so you can wear them :3

you're welcome!


----------



## Sona (Oct 18, 2015)

umeiko said:


> The 'Free!' tapestry on the wall~ It's much bigger than I expected haha!!



gimme your bed


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 18, 2015)

Bought a Home Gym Training Equipment kit for $200. Guess now I actually have something productive to do besides sit on my PC during my free time c:

Also ordered a Breaking Bad case for my iPhone 4 a few days back. It's still in transit ;u;


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2015)

Crapton of food. monthly grocery shopping **** lol


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 18, 2015)

a new printer. i got an hp one this time and it prints both sides!! hallelujah! now pls don't die on me after like a year of use lmao


----------



## laurenx (Oct 19, 2015)

A headache


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm getting takeaway curry tonight which I'm looking forward to but I'll also be busy packing my suitcase tonight for New York. I hate packing. ;v;


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 19, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> I'm getting takeaway curry tonight which I'm looking forward to but I'll also be busy packing my suitcase tonight for New York. I hate packing. ;v;



Ah that's so cool ;u; have fun in NYC =D


----------



## kassie (Oct 19, 2015)

I got this skirt:



& this bath set:


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 19, 2015)

My sister bought me a Death Note book.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Oct 19, 2015)

I got these books today... 




Guess who's a history nerd.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2015)

A physical copy of Persona 4 GOLDEN and a notebook for school.

Also mtn dew and chewing gums from grocery store.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2015)

dank large sushi ftw.

also my book for class arrived the other day so hooray


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 22, 2015)

i bought chewing gum lol


----------



## Zane (Oct 22, 2015)

I'M A SINNER.

But I finally did my taxes yesterday I had to cheer myself up somehow.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 22, 2015)

I've nearly finished downloading Yandere Simulator :3


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2015)

Elsa & Anna figures and some photocards from Frost. It's fo my lil' cousin not me lel.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 23, 2015)

bought pringles mmmm


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## kassie (Oct 23, 2015)

Can't take a picture of this but I got a job.


----------



## ibelleS (Oct 23, 2015)

A Kipling pencil case for $20. It's huge. 0_0


----------



## pafupafu (Oct 23, 2015)

I bought Project Mirai DX for me and my best friend yesterday.


----------



## Zane (Oct 24, 2015)

My other older sister's present arrived, it's a faux leather purse that looks like Luna






it has this pattern on the inside:





Before I bought it I asked my younger older sister if it was too childish for an esteemed woman of 30 but she said "I would wear it even if I was 45" so I'm takin a chance. 8l It's just an imitation of course, I don't hav 400$ to buy the real thing. It's a good imitation tho. Here's a clearer stock photo since it was p dark when I took those pics


Spoiler:


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2015)

Another dress.. Might get a pic up, black long piece with orange/green/purple flower pattern.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 24, 2015)

Got this for volunteering.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Oct 24, 2015)

I just got a huge haul of amiibos. I got Olimar, Link, and the Retro 3-Pack! All at GameStop!


----------



## piichinu (Oct 25, 2015)

i got my commission from charikoko:



Spoiler: kinda big











i asked her to add in her wings but i still really like it ; v ;


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 25, 2015)

i got 18 $


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

Just got two new Pok?mon plushies, Amora and Tyrunt!



That brings my collection to about 28 now!


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Oct 29, 2015)

Today I went to a shopping centre for the day and bought a book and some sweets.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 29, 2015)

bought a ton of candy :> yaaaa


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> bought a ton of candy :> yaaaa



shush share some xD


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 29, 2015)

Moko said:


> shush share some xD



it's really cheap rn so just buy some yourself ):<


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 29, 2015)

I got a ton of collectables


----------



## piichinu (Oct 29, 2015)

i bought some swedish fish and sour patch kids and a paypal gift card


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> it's really cheap rn so just buy some yourself ):<



fine u mean turt.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 29, 2015)

I got unbanned.

Does that count?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I got unbanned.
> 
> Does that count?









^yes


----------



## Solus (Oct 29, 2015)

I bought 10 pounds of candy for my club. xD Candy is so expensive in US. x.x


----------



## Kinoko (Oct 30, 2015)

Today my boyfriend surprised me with an amiibo card pack for happy home designer AND nendoroid #432! The yukata Madoka version  I've wanted it forever haha


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2015)

voodoo doll collectible? :'D

also got candy and booze before so all good !


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 30, 2015)

I got a muffin, some Pepsi and cookies. Yay.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Oct 30, 2015)

i wasted my day but got two more voodoo dolls. 4 more to go!


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 30, 2015)

i got fink's 7-11 dlc amiibo card from their giveaway in the mail


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2015)

went to comic con/gamex today

bought way too much rip wallet..

Umbreon plushie.. my bacon and eggs <3

Shiny umbreon necklace ..made by olivia elisson... she's also done undertale, slipknot and other pins and stuff.

three Persona 4 pins (like these made my effin' day) made by this lady
check out.. her art is damn amazing


----------



## Javocado (Oct 31, 2015)

I got a call from work saying come in early jav like no lol chill


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 31, 2015)

Kinoko said:


> Today my boyfriend surprised me with an amiibo card pack for happy home designer AND nendoroid #432! The yukata Madoka version  I've wanted it forever haha



Awwww that's so nice of him!! :') 

I just bought these really nice headphones. Excellent quality, super awesome build, amazing connectivity(they're wireless ones), and the sound quality is so much more superior. It was really out of my budget, but I'm glad I spent my bucks on these puppies :') 



Spoiler: mine are fully black instead of purple


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2015)

yo nice quiche i need to get new ones as well ahaha damn


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 31, 2015)

get it m8 they're so worth it


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 31, 2015)

nutrition and energy from these veggies


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 5, 2015)

bought a pencil sharpener today. cool

but!!!! i don't think i wrote this earlier so i'm gonna write it now!! I bought two noragami manga books last week. volume 6 and 7. I still haven't read them but they're so pretty and I'm  really happy that I got them ;;


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2015)

Curtains._ Finally_. The bookcase is new too - got it a week ago.


Spoiler


----------



## cassieok5 (Nov 5, 2015)

I just bought a donut &#55356;&#57193;


----------



## piichinu (Nov 5, 2015)

who knew an iphone camera could produce something so ugly


----------



## Tao (Nov 5, 2015)

About a week ago I said to myself that I wasn't going to buy any more games or DVD's at all until I've finished/played what I already have.

Then I went outside and discovered that I am weak.



Spoiler:  







Blazblue I was making an exception with anyway since it's Blazblue, I missed the release date and needed wanted the limited edition. Twas the last one, I am happy now.

Soul Calibur V I only really got because the Collector's Edition is pretty damn nice. The game itself was a let down (no Talim!? GTFO, Namco)

And the N3DS is now officially worthless to me (for now at least).




piichinu said:


> who knew an iphone camera could produce something so ugly



I'm not entirely sure what they are, but I want 'em.


----------



## piichinu (Nov 5, 2015)

Tao said:


> About a week ago I said to myself that I wasn't going to buy any more games or DVD's at all until I've finished/played what I already have.
> 
> Then I went outside and discovered that I am weak.
> 
> ...



theyre part of the fire emblem trading card series
i got them from amiami


----------



## Chris (Nov 6, 2015)

A month late, but finally here! With a free pack of cards to apologise for the delay... that pack was all dupes though haha.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 6, 2015)

Tina said:


> A month late, but finally here! With a free pack of cards to apologise for the delay... that pack was all dupes though haha.



OH MY GOOOOOOD. I need both of these. Especially the organizer! Where did you get them?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 6, 2015)

What did I get?

 6 hours of sleep :^) 

okay for real though?
 Herbal peach tea <33


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 6, 2015)

Tina said:


> Curtains._ Finally_. The bookcase is new too - got it a week ago.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Ah those curtains are so pretty c: they compliment your room really well haha.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 6, 2015)

got my hair trimmed.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 6, 2015)

I just picked up an Inkling Squid amiibo! So happy!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Nov 6, 2015)

I got Happy Home Designer and a new book by Polly Horvath.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 6, 2015)

Two new library books to replace the ones I got yesterday that I finished today v_v


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2015)

Persona 4 Dancing All Night Disco Fever Edition.

So happy I eventually got it, didn't think they'd be much in stock so.. :3

also some booze woo woo


----------



## mirukushake (Nov 6, 2015)

Spending way too much money these days. Finished trading my Series 2 cards and now have all special NPCs so far woo! Bought Disney Magic Castle 2 and enjoying it. Just preordered all of the AC amiibo, too. Bye bye 10,000 yen


----------



## ibelleS (Nov 6, 2015)

Alice's Adventures in Wonderland and Through the Looking-Glass by Lewis Carroll


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> OH MY GOOOOOOD. I need both of these. Especially the organizer! Where did you get them?



I pre-ordered this N3DS XL bundle. I don't know another way to get hold of the kit, but you can import the collector's album from Amazon UK.

Meg-Mog came home about two hours ago with a big bag of chilli Dorito's and two bags of Milkybar white chocolate giant buttons for me. <3


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 7, 2015)

Bought myself chocolate and some food.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2015)

Tina said:


> I pre-ordered this N3DS XL bundle. I don't know another way to get hold of the kit, but you can import the collector's album from Amazon UK.
> 
> Meg-Mog came home about two hours ago with a big bag of chilli Dorito's and two bags of Milkybar white chocolate giant buttons for me. <3



that 3ds looks so awesome *w*

also.. well crisps and booze


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2015)

Moko said:


> that 3ds looks so awesome *w*
> 
> also.. well crisps and booze



Ah, yes, I love it. <3 



Spoiler: A couple pics of the real thing.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2015)

Tina said:


> Ah, yes, I love it. <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A couple pics of the real thing.



aww that's so nice!

totally wish i had a couple of bucks to spare for that one..


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 8, 2015)

Finding new ways to deal with all the stress. I'm gonna color until I'm calm!!!


----------



## Mariah (Nov 8, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Finding new ways to deal with all the stress. I'm gonna color until I'm calm!!!



I love doing those! I have this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 one, but I really like to do the mandala pictures.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 8, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I love doing those! I have this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't seen that one, but all the mandala stuff is great because there's so much detail it keeps me focused. It's great and I wish I had gotten these sooner!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Finding new ways to deal with all the stress. I'm gonna color until I'm calm!!!



i need to get those whenever i get my dough, they looks soo cool


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 9, 2015)

got more chewing gum bc life is good B)
my mom accidentally bought the wrong kind of chewing gum esrlier so now i have 3 packs of ew chewing gum and 2 of regular.....,,,


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> got more chewing gum bc life is good B)
> my mom accidentally bought the wrong kind of chewing gum esrlier so now i have 3 packs of ew chewing gum and 2 of regular.....,,,


gotta hate when moms do that. or they it all for themselves like smh


----------



## Javocado (Nov 9, 2015)

Forgot to post these goods the other day.
I went to a collectible warehouse to do some Christmas shopping(and a bit of jav shopping).
I did not find much when it came to Christmas shopping, though.





The figure I got is of professional wrestler Seth Rollins. He is my brother's favorite wrestler, so he's gonna love this(also my favorite wrestler though so I'm tempted to keep it lol). I also snagged a Pokemon Center PikaKarp and a neat wood burned Yoshi coaster. The guy selling the wood had a bunch of other cool wood-burned stuff but ya boi put up some resistance hahaha.


----------



## Chaotix (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## crimkitty (Nov 9, 2015)

my wife bought me Fallout 4 today so yeah awesome.


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Nov 11, 2015)

My mom picked up a FE:Fates Birthright preorder card for me today while she was in town; she'll be back soon.


----------



## mogyay (Nov 11, 2015)

my muji order arrived! i'd take a pic but it's not too interesting, just some notebooks and some candles!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2015)

mtn dew, milk, lunch, pads yeah interesting asf


----------



## toddishott (Nov 11, 2015)

I picked up Fallout 4 for my boyfriend the other day and I've been getting free hot coco for the past couple of days. Its been nice.


----------



## piichinu (Nov 11, 2015)

I got a dark olive green skirt, a black mid-sleeve sweater, and a black criss-cross bra-like thing from express


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2015)

pizza and candy. period woo hoo :[


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 12, 2015)

a new winter coat! c:


----------



## Soigne (Nov 12, 2015)

an acceptance letter from oregon state


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Nov 13, 2015)

Roh said:


> an acceptance letter from oregon state


CONGRATULATIONS!!! It always makes me proud to see people doing well!
As for me, I got an OFFICIAL RELEASE DATE FOR FATES, KIDS!!! FEBRUARY 19TH, AND THIS HYPE TRAIN AIN'T STOPPING EVAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 13, 2015)

I bought a super great sweater the other day :> It's just a plan black one but I think I'm going to live in it forever because it is sooo nice ;;


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Nov 13, 2015)

I bought the cutest fleece lined leggings. They have snowmen and candy canes on them. I also had to get me a cozy red sweater to wear with it. 

I also bought a black pair of the fleece leggings and a black and grey sweater.

And, I bought me some pine scented room spray, because I just love the smell of pine.

It doesn't stop there. I went crazy. I also bought me a big box of microwave popcorn.

I just went to wal-mart to browse., and I spent $76.00. LOL.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 13, 2015)

i got a belly button piercing done today


----------



## Kinoko (Nov 13, 2015)

Just this little guy 



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2015)

candy and crisps yay


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 16, 2015)

an adopt, Mitsuki ;w;



Spoiler: here she iss











and not to mention, another adopt a couple days ago (the one in my avatar currently) ;w;


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 16, 2015)

Got my big round glasses


----------



## Bowie (Nov 16, 2015)

Just got this baby today:


----------



## piske (Nov 16, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Just got this baby today:



Whaaat! Did you buy it online? Is it a Japanese New 3DS XL? I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## Bowie (Nov 16, 2015)

P e o n y said:


> Whaaat! Did you buy it online? Is it a Japanese New 3DS XL? I'm so jealous!!!



It's a New 3DS XL, yes, but it's not Japanese and I didn't buy it online. I actually got it at an average little toy store. There were two kinds, one with the Happy Home Designer cover art on the back and the one I got with the furniture on. The cover art one wasn't an XL, though, so I decided to get the furniture one instead. I really like it! I've been meaning to get a new 3DS (I have the original blue 3DS from when it first came out) and I'm really excited to get back into playing New Leaf on the big screen!


----------



## piske (Nov 16, 2015)

Bowie said:


> It's a New 3DS XL, yes, but it's not Japanese and I didn't buy it online. I actually got it at an average little toy store. There were two kinds, one with the Happy Home Designer cover art on the back and the one I got with the furniture on. The cover art one wasn't an XL, though, so I decided to get the furniture one instead. I really like it! I've been meaning to get a new 3DS (I have the original blue 3DS from when it first came out) and I'm really excited to get back into playing New Leaf on the big screen!



Oh man!!! I thought that pattern was only going to be available in Japan!!! Wait, where do you live? In the US I am pretty sure we just got the regular sized one and with the changeable plates :< that's the one I got. It's cute but I looove the furniture pattern!!! ;_;


----------



## Cailey (Nov 16, 2015)

P e o n y said:


> Oh man!!! I thought that pattern was only going to be available in Japan!!! Wait, where do you live? In the US I am pretty sure we just got the regular sized one and with the changeable plates :< that's the one I got. It's cute but I looove the furniture pattern!!! ;_;



wait I thought the U.S. wasn't getting any kind of customizable ones just japan?

I live in the U.S. as well and I had gotten just a black new 3ds xl and ended up trading it for the wii u since I already have the older pink and white 3ds xl but now this ones breaking badly and I'm looking into getting the new one again... ahhhhh if the U.S. does have the fancy ones I want one!


----------



## oath2order (Nov 16, 2015)

I got a fusion core in Fallout 4.


----------



## piske (Nov 16, 2015)

kittycaffeine said:


> wait I thought the U.S. wasn't getting any kind of customizable ones just japan?
> 
> I live in the U.S. as well and I had gotten just a black new 3ds xl and ended up trading it for the wii u since I already have the older pink and white 3ds xl but now this ones breaking badly and I'm looking into getting the new one again... ahhhhh if the U.S. does have the fancy ones I want one!



We have *this one* :> I bought mine through Gamestop but it looks like it's the same price at Best Buy!


----------



## Cailey (Nov 16, 2015)

P e o n y said:


> We have *this one* :> I bought mine through Gamestop but it looks like it's the same price at Best Buy!



cute! do those plates coke off then? can we get them here?


----------



## axo (Nov 16, 2015)

*screams internally* I JUST BOUGHT MYSELF A 72 SET OF COPICS!!!!! Im dying.

Im using them to draw sans and papyrus together <3


----------



## piske (Nov 16, 2015)

kittycaffeine said:


> cute! do those plates coke off then? can we get them here?



The plates do come off, but you will want to keep them on. Otherwise it looks like this:



Spoiler: Blah







And yes, I live in the US and I bought mine here :>

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I did recently get something! Some new boots. Love fall clothing!


----------



## Bowie (Nov 16, 2015)

P e o n y said:


> Oh man!!! I thought that pattern was only going to be available in Japan!!! Wait, where do you live? In the US I am pretty sure we just got the regular sized one and with the changeable plates :< that's the one I got. It's cute but I looove the furniture pattern!!! ;_;



I didn't think it was that special, actually. I feel super happy with my decision now you've said that! I live in the UK. Getting new consoles is actually quite stressful for me, 'cause I'm super OCD and having to connect my Nintendo Network ID and set everything up perfect just drives me crazy, but it's good to know I've got something considerably rare! I'll be sure to take good care of it.


----------



## ashjaed (Nov 16, 2015)

P e o n y said:


> Oh man!!! I thought that pattern was only going to be available in Japan!!! Wait, where do you live? In the US I am pretty sure we just got the regular sized one and with the changeable plates :< that's the one I got. It's cute but I looove the furniture pattern!!! ;_;



It's actually available everywhere EXCEPT the US unfortunately!
I have one myself, I got it on release day, and I live in Aus.


----------



## piske (Nov 16, 2015)

ashjaed said:


> It's actually available everywhere EXCEPT the US unfortunately!
> I have one myself, I got it on release day, and I live in Aus.



Oh, boo! We never get the cool stuff :<

- - - Post Merge - - -

Whoops, I should say the US, not we :>


----------



## ashjaed (Nov 16, 2015)

P e o n y said:


> Oh, boo! We never get the cool stuff :<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Whoops, I should say the US, not we :>



Haha, well Aus didn't get the ACNL XL which sucked. Luckily EU and Aus have the same region so I could import it.

Aus tends to get skipped over with the limited consoles... Although Nintendo have been getting better in the last year or so with it!


----------



## Zane (Nov 17, 2015)

yayayayayay












sigh I want all the AC amiibos even though they have absolutely zero use for me right now.


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 17, 2015)

Ordered one of these a couple days ago and it's due to arrive on Wednesday...

I'm pretty excited. First 5-string.


----------



## matt (Nov 18, 2015)

Just got 5/8 AC amiibo


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

yoghurt, instant ramen, vanilla creme buns


----------



## matt (Nov 18, 2015)

Zane said:


> yayayayayay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like Reese has a beard


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 18, 2015)

Kaioin said:


> Ordered one of these a couple days ago and it's due to arrive on Wednesday...
> 
> I'm pretty excited. First 5-string.






Spoiler: Oooo



I'm an idiot and slept through the delivery. I missed it by half an hour. How careless.






Guess I'll wake up extra early tomorrow!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

ah damn..

also got some christmas marshmallow candy from mom lel


----------



## Hipster (Nov 18, 2015)

Haha I just got a bowl of salad yay..


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 18, 2015)

i got a burrito


----------



## ashjaed (Nov 19, 2015)

EB Games took my money for the remaining of my amiibo festival preorder to be delivered next week!

And I bought five packs of amiibo cards to celebrate. Unfortunately the points system they have was down (Internet was playing up) so I didn't get my 5 points + 20 bonus points per pack, which sucks!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

mom got me some rope bracelets so now i have one red, white and blue each. 

peace for france they say...


----------



## Viena (Nov 19, 2015)

Bought 2 Animal Crossing amiibo card packs today, and snagged my first shiny Isabelle ;3 Super happy !!

Also got Molly, Amelia & Monique ᴖᴗᴖ


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 19, 2015)

Loads of algebra homework </33
 I got Knights of Sidonia the other day! //the manga ;33


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

bananas and milk, needed something for lunch lel


----------



## Romaki (Nov 19, 2015)

I've got an Amazon voucher, so I ordered an used copy of Animal Crossing Wild World.



I'm really happy it's in the best condition. But it was very sad to me to delete the old file, they had everything unlocked.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 19, 2015)

I got to go to sleep
Yay


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

some leftovers and buns from grandma and crisps from mother turt


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 19, 2015)

i got Hamlet in New Leaf 
sqeee


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 19, 2015)

Kittyinpink87 said:


> i got Hamlet in New Leaf
> sqeee



congrats !


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 20, 2015)

Just ordered this, it was to support a campaign and I'm in love with Assassin's Creed so might as well.







It's gonna take a long while to come in though. Can't wait Dx


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 20, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Just ordered this, it was to support a campaign and I'm in love with Assassin's Creed so might as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This just reminded me that I supported a KickStarter that I should be getting in soon! It's an adorable MerPug and I can't even wait!




YEP I just checked and the creator said she's shipping them out this week! AHHHH!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2015)

DAT MERPUG GIEF.

also got one of those adult mindfulness coloring books.. it's some with random patterna like flowers and mandalas n shizzmangoes


----------



## Wrathie83 (Nov 20, 2015)

Today i got my pre-order of New style boutique 2, would have been my preorder of amiibo fest too but amazon were being meanies .

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> This just reminded me that I supported a KickStarter that I should be getting in soon! It's an adorable MerPug and I can't even wait!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How adorable is that Merpug?!?!?! <3


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 20, 2015)

i got my feelings hurt.


----------



## Chaotix (Nov 20, 2015)

RIP Social Life.


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 20, 2015)

i got my lottie amiibo in the mail
the corner was bent due to the packaging though


----------



## ibelleS (Nov 20, 2015)

A sugar cookie shaped like an apple


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 21, 2015)

finally got pokemon super mystery dungeon.


----------



## mirukushake (Nov 21, 2015)

My boyfriend and I got matching Mickey & Minnie snowmen from Disneyland today c:


----------



## Heyden (Nov 21, 2015)

mirukushake said:


> My boyfriend and I got matching Mickey & Minnie snowmen from Disneyland today c:
> 
> View attachment 156692



OMG


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 21, 2015)

a Toy hammer, Apple, cherry and chocolate cake


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2015)

some collectibles from the rs 

as for irl; toothpaste, toilet paper, mini pizza, candy and some booze oh yea. rip wallet though lmao


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 21, 2015)

mirukushake said:


> My boyfriend and I got matching Mickey & Minnie snowmen from Disneyland today c:
> 
> View attachment 156692



Haha that's really cute :') they look adorable!


----------



## cIementine (Nov 21, 2015)

mirukushake said:


> My boyfriend and I got matching Mickey & Minnie snowmen from Disneyland today c:
> 
> View attachment 156692



ahhh jealous! of both the snowmen and the fact you went to Disneyland ;A;


----------



## ibelleS (Nov 21, 2015)

Fruits Basket volume 16
Pokemon Pearl
Professor Layton and the Azran Legacy 
The games were secondhand for less than $20 each so go me

Six packs of puppy/kitty stickers (it rang up as one pack haha), a bunch of holiday washi tape, a pair of fuzzy socks, a toothbrush and a bath scrubby


----------



## Wrathie83 (Nov 21, 2015)

Also my copy of style boutique 2 came and I'm still waiting for Royal Mail to shift their backsides and deliver my copy of Amiibo fest that I preordered.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2015)

Wrathie83 said:


> View attachment 156775Also my copy of style boutique 2 came and I'm still waiting for Royal Mail to shift their backsides and deliver my copy of Amiibo fest that I preordered.



i need to get gel pens or something they are bamf tbh. had ****ton when i was a kid and they are so neat writing and coloring with


----------



## Soigne (Nov 22, 2015)

last minute ingredients for broccoli casserole that i'm taking to my aunts today


----------



## Mariah (Nov 22, 2015)

Vegan baking, here I come!

I also got more fleur de sel.


----------



## derezzed (Nov 23, 2015)

I got a new pair of Nike's, and I also got all 5 episodes of the video game "Life is Strange".
Idk why I even got it _now_, of all times, since I'm up to my head in work, but I'm hoping I'll get to it eventually. I've heard good things about it so I'm itching to play it.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 23, 2015)

i got dark eye circles. my body is telling me to sleep but i just dont feel like sleeping lol


----------



## Cam1 (Nov 23, 2015)

I got a copy of Danganronpa: Another Episode that I probably wont have time to pick up for a while lmao


----------



## Llust (Nov 23, 2015)

just bought an american horror story poster and phone case


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 25, 2015)

clothes with my early birthday money!!


Spoiler: everything in black!


----------



## Heyden (Nov 25, 2015)

Kk Slider, Reese, Cyrus and King Dedede amiibo


----------



## lars708 (Nov 25, 2015)

The Pennifer recently sent me a Peach amiibo, thanks so much <3333


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 25, 2015)

I just got my first two packs of Japanese Series 2 amiibo cards! Sadly, I don't think I'll be buying anymore because it's really not worth it to me to get only half the amount. So I am going to work on getting me Series 1 finished and wait until January for the cards to release in NA, cause it's way more worth it to get the 6 packs. =]

I also got a Kracie Popin Cookin Pizza kit that I ate immediately, and some stockings for my family and these cute little phone charms for me and my boyfriend.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 25, 2015)

Some new manga delivered rightt to my door


----------



## Soigne (Nov 25, 2015)

5 new books and some coffee.


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 25, 2015)

a phone case like this


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2015)

some new coloring pens for my coloring book ahh finally i can do it properly!


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Nov 25, 2015)

I got a headache. Does that count?


----------



## ashjaed (Nov 25, 2015)

Some junk food to eat on the bus on the way home. (Six hour bus trips suck)

My AC amiibo and amiibo Festival are waiting for me at home tho!!


----------



## Zane (Nov 26, 2015)

I found this guy waiting for me at home when i got back from the dentist yesterday, he's super early but that timing was great because I felt terrible and seeing Kirby cheered me up




It also means I'm officially done with the Smash amiibos! ... now I can focus on the AC ones. rip

And these came last week but I haven't got a chance to use them yet


----------



## yukiko (Nov 26, 2015)

i got some soup


----------



## piichinu (Nov 27, 2015)

i got a cool hoodie from express again

thats literally the only place i shop


----------



## lars708 (Nov 27, 2015)

Got the Mega Yarn Yoshi amiibo today 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugilite said:


> a phone case like this



Omg those nails are over the top


----------



## aericell (Nov 27, 2015)

Got my own laptop yayayay


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2015)

candy and crisps 

earlier i got some groceries and booze


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 27, 2015)

The finale of DKC:TF by MasaeAnela, and to an extent, more Legendary Masae opportunities~


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 27, 2015)

I got Amiibo Festival along with the Digby and Isabelle amiibo. ^^"


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 27, 2015)

A gaming mouse, spilled coffee on my previous mouse. Spent the last of my money on it, haha. 

I actually realized just as I opened the mouse, the old mouse started working. :/


----------



## piske (Nov 27, 2015)

I bought a sweater and scarf from H&M and some xmas cards and nerds from Target xD


----------



## seliph (Nov 27, 2015)

I got a couple sweaters from Roots 'cause dang I'm cold


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 27, 2015)

I GOT STUFF!! I got Splatoon, Mario Party 10, & Majora's Mask last night. $25 dollars each!


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 28, 2015)

Bought a Nexus 7 (2013) Excited!!


----------



## Sap88 (Nov 28, 2015)

EARLY CHRISTMAS PRESENT because I need it for next year lol (school forces me).


Spoiler



iPad Air 2! ^^


----------



## Loriii (Nov 28, 2015)

I just got these AC stuff recently. Not sure if I'm gonna play the game though because I mainly bought it for the amiibo



Spoiler


----------



## kassie (Nov 28, 2015)

Role said:


> I just got these AC stuff recently. Not sure if I'm gonna play the game though because I mainly bought it for the amiibo
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



cuuuute! ;v; i really want the AC amiibos, i have no interest in the games (HHD/amiibo festival) though

i haven't been able to take pictures yet but i got;
- cat ear beanie
- cat bell choker
- a lot of new clothing
- ike, little mac & yarn yoshi amiibo (which i don't even want so if someone wants them pm me!!)
- make up

yay shopping, none of this was on black friday either btw. i was working sadly.


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 28, 2015)

just went to target and bought acnl for $15 finally. glad they had it stock; i probably would've regretted it if i didn't try. i won't post a picture because everyone here knows what acnl looks like


----------



## sunflower (Nov 29, 2015)

I got two pieces of art of two of my OCs from riummi and teavii ;v;



Spoiler: here they are














I love them. <:


----------



## Peter (Nov 29, 2015)

sunflower said:


> I got two pieces of art of two of my OCs from riummi and teavii ;v;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they both look amazing!!

I bought my sister a huge cookie jar from the Disney Store for a Christmas present, and I got Metal Gear Solid V in a Black Friday sale!
Also went with my dad to pick up the TV i'm getting for Christmas for my new room! ;o;


----------



## Chaotix (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 4, 2015)

I got an NES shirt and a TMNT shirt.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2015)

booze..candy.. some sour cream snacks.. and some xmas gifts from dad c:


----------



## Zoeyrawr (Dec 4, 2015)

I just got my beau amiibo ^-^


----------



## Peter (Dec 4, 2015)

I gotttt some incense sticks from Urban Outfitters and honestly my room smells so amazing rn


----------



## piske (Dec 4, 2015)

Moko said:


> booze..candy.. some sour cream snacks.. and some xmas gifts from dad c:



OOOH what are sour cream snacks? :O


----------



## Joy (Dec 4, 2015)

I got Persona Q


----------



## piske (Dec 4, 2015)

Also, I bought and will now eat some pizza rolls. Yeah, I'm an adult ahaha I can do that!!! ;>


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 5, 2015)

Joy said:


> I got Persona Q



Ahh yes, do you like it? c:

Also I think the translations are wrong in the GIF in your signature. It's supposed to be "Fill her up".


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2015)

P e o n y said:


> OOOH what are sour cream snacks? :O



some airy star-shaped thing, it p much melts in your mouth. not as bad as those you get at the movies though hahha


----------



## oreo (Dec 5, 2015)

I bought Muji stationery for my friends!


----------



## hobinity (Dec 5, 2015)

I got my supernatural and walking dead shirt yesterday! I love these two shows and they are basically my life...


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 5, 2015)

i got majora's mask for 3ds B)
have played for around two hours and i'm a little bit confused and stressed but it is a cool game


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> i got majora's mask for 3ds B)
> have played for around two hours and i'm a little bit confused and stressed but it is a cool game



yeah it's a bit confusing, i agree xD but then it's not obvious at first either...


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 5, 2015)

I bought some My Little Pony FiM wrapping paper. Not exactly for myself but it adds my personality to my gifts


----------



## Joy (Dec 5, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Ahh yes, do you like it? c:
> 
> Also I think the translations are wrong in the GIF in your signature. It's supposed to be "Fill her up".



I haven't had time to try it do to school work D;

Also, that's what I thought because I've watched the animation. I knew I wasn't crazy!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2015)

Yeah if you have played P4 it makes more sense. Like "hit me" wtf.

anyways got a new mp3 player.. not cheap but hopefully that freaking usb cable will not stop messing again :C


----------



## piichinu (Dec 5, 2015)

Some light hoodie thing arrived in the mail 2 days ago and i just found out


----------



## seliph (Dec 5, 2015)

I got metallic pants 'cause why the hell wouldn't I


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 5, 2015)

Joy said:


> I haven't had time to try it do to school work D;
> 
> Also, that's what I thought because I've watched the animation. I knew I wasn't crazy!



Aw D: It's a great game though! You'll enjoy it a lot  I should play it again sometime too ;u;

Haha no you're not! Well I watched the English dub and it said that so this kinda bugged me. 



Moko said:


> Yeah if you have played P4 it makes more sense. Like "hit me" wtf.


Uhm I'm not sure how it links to the game o: The protagonist during that part of the story had a completely different behavior in the Anime.


----------



## Mariah (Dec 5, 2015)

There's a severe lack of photos in this thread.


----------



## Minerva (Dec 5, 2015)

I got a new umbrella; my old one is ready to be blown away.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Dec 5, 2015)

I got a Ganondorf amiibo, AC: Happy Home Designer with a Lyle card, and a pack of series one happy home designer cards with Walker, Clay, Cherry, Quillson, Rasher, and another special Lyle XD


----------



## Chaotix (Dec 7, 2015)

Mariah said:


> There's a severe lack of photos in this thread.



I try to post photos of my stuff as much as possible.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Aw D: It's a great game though! You'll enjoy it a lot  I should play it again sometime too ;u;
> 
> Haha no you're not! Well I watched the English dub and it said that so this kinda bugged me.
> 
> Uhm I'm not sure how it links to the game o: The protagonist during that part of the story had a completely different behavior in the Anime.



yeah still in that context it doesn't make sense.

anyways got the HHD N3DSXL edition and a charger ofc


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 9, 2015)

I got a hat in the mail today that I ordered



Spoiler:  Irl its ears are more pointy and the fur is a bit messy



Pic from online
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







I also got a heart necklace in the mail that has a glow in the dark stone/plastic thing in it

Then I got a new lamp shade and side table from Ikea today also. Going to hang the light on my ceiling tomorrow if I get the chance to



Spoiler: Pic of lamp shade, it looks better IRL lol



Got pic from online


----------



## pandapples (Dec 9, 2015)

New mic came today yayayay thank you friend.


----------



## Llust (Dec 9, 2015)

bought a pokemon guide book. tbh i already know everything about pokemon so i dont really need it, but the cover looks cool and it was really cheap, so why not buy more junk for my nerd shelf?


----------



## Mariah (Dec 9, 2015)

Kitty2201 said:


> I got a hat in the mail today that I ordered
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a Spirithood? I love those. I have two.


----------



## xiaonu (Dec 9, 2015)

I got on black friday:

iPad mini 4
Macbook Air
Beats in pink color

I think this thread will be very active once Christmas rolls around


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 9, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Is that a Spirithood? I love those. I have two.



I'm not sure lol I haven't really heard of Spirithood before, I typed it in and I think so xD I just call it a Panda hat lol


----------



## Mariah (Dec 9, 2015)

Kitty2201 said:


> I'm not sure lol I haven't really heard of Spirithood before, I typed it in and I think so xD I just call it a Panda hat lol



Oh. Where'd you get it from? It could be a bootleg, but if it's that one in the picture, it's legit.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 9, 2015)

I got pain, jealousy, hate, want, hopelessness.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 9, 2015)

Got a few more of the presents I bought in the mail, I was happy to wrap them and get them under the tree to add to our already mighty pile!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 9, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Oh. Where'd you get it from? It could be a bootleg, but if it's that one in the picture, it's legit.



I ordered it off of Ebay, so I'm not sure, the picture was in the photos of the hats


----------



## boujee (Dec 9, 2015)

My matte lipsticks came in finally
Now just waiting for my glasses.


----------



## nami26 (Dec 9, 2015)

I got coffee


----------



## piske (Dec 9, 2015)

I spent 40 bucks at Whole Foods for dinner ;w; I bought sushi, croissants, soup and chocolate torte. I had a rough day at work lol.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 10, 2015)

i got some new clothes!!! two tahirts, two pairs of jeans and a sweater :>


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 10, 2015)

Bought stocking stuffers online, should be here by tomorrow (Friday) I just hope I can handle myself and not eat all of them before Christmas...


----------



## ChocoMagii (Dec 10, 2015)

I bought a pet off maplestory.. lool


----------



## ashjaed (Dec 10, 2015)

Spoiler: got my cat a new collar and tag n.n


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2015)

my student discount card? lel it's kinda useless cause you dont get travel card discount on shorter courses


----------



## duckvely (Dec 11, 2015)

got some exo stuff ^^


Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2015)

that mask looks so wrong lmao can be used for other things 

anyways, sushi and buying some booze in a bit :3


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 12, 2015)

a university offer, and ice cream. lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2015)

plunger(for cleaning pipes n shi*t), teriyaki chicken skewer, toilet paper and monster hunter 4 ultimate (was debating on this and ac nl but this was like 25 bucks cheaper so ya mango.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 12, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## piichinu (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Dec 14, 2015)

I got these a few days ago~


----------



## frio hur (Dec 14, 2015)

3 hoopas and a mewtwo amiibo


----------



## piske (Dec 14, 2015)

I got a candy cane cake pop and it was delicious :>


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 14, 2015)

I got smash from the coolest potato ever. Can't post an image tho


----------



## Loriii (Dec 15, 2015)

I was really surprised to see this available in one of my local game store today, so I bought it right away before anyone else could grab it


----------



## lars708 (Dec 15, 2015)

Role said:


> I was really surprised to see this available in one of my local game store today, so I bought it right away before anyone else could grab it



I remember everyone stressing out about the Majora's Mask New 3DS XL because it would sell out permanently. 
The reality however is that they returned, i have seen around 70 of them in the electronics store near me! 

Also, since you bought 2 of basically the same system, are you a collector?


----------



## r a t (Dec 15, 2015)

I just got the flu
ayy in time for christmas.


----------



## Loriii (Dec 15, 2015)

lars708 said:


> I remember everyone stressing out about the Majora's Mask New 3DS XL because it would sell out permanently.
> The reality however is that they returned, i have seen around 70 of them in the electronics store near me!
> 
> Also, since you bought 2 of basically the same system, are you a collector?



Probably the reason why is that people bought into the hype and the New 3DS XL was still literally new at that time so everyone was curious to have one especially Majora's Mask because... it's Zelda. I've heard Nintendo made another shipment so many people have gotten hold of it after the hype died down a little (and now they're returning them haha). I think Monster Hunter 4 3DS XL is much rarer knowing that it's supposed to be Gamestop exclusive. I'm not sure but, either way, some LE's are really hard to find here in where I live (Asia), so I try to buy them right away if I see them. And yes, I'm kinda a bit of collector. Mostly games and 3DS/Wii U systems.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 16, 2015)

I got little santa hats for these cuties!


----------



## innerutopia (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm gonna order some garlic fingers for dinner in a few minutes and I'm so excited.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 16, 2015)

my dad bought a big santa thing made of chocolate for me and i've alresdy eaten a lot of it smh )x


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> my dad bought a big santa thing made of chocolate for me and i've alresdy eaten a lot of it smh )x



that's cool even though im not a big chocolate fan x))


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 17, 2015)

I got a lot of stress


----------



## lars708 (Dec 17, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I got a lot of stress



Me too 

But i also got a green present so that makes things better <3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2015)

a green collectible on here  gunna head down later and get some cheap candles for mom and lunch i think


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Dec 17, 2015)

I got Christmas presents from my friends today! :3


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Dec 17, 2015)

Not the 3DS  (though that is kinda new), but my little Flurry charm! ^_^


----------



## piske (Dec 17, 2015)

I got a drawing tablet :>


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 17, 2015)

My Japanese teacher bought me some Christmas presents! I got some Koala March chocolate biscuits, a pretty notebook with cherry blossoms on the front, and some more chocolates. ;v; I'm so grateful, it really made my day.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2015)

Booze ofc 

Also two vinyl records:

The Doors - L.A. Woman
John Lennon/Yoko Ono/Plastic Ono Band et. al - Some Time in New York City


----------



## piichinu (Dec 18, 2015)

I got a lot of candy and my boarding pass <:


----------



## jiny (Dec 18, 2015)

bought myself little booties :>


Spoiler: pink lil booties


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 18, 2015)

My new iPhone 6s! Rose gold <33
 I've had a 4s for like 2 years and I needed an upgrade (the 4s was returned in perfect shape omg i was so proud of myself lmao)


----------



## Chris (Dec 18, 2015)

Just swapped Christmas presents with Meg-Mog!! She spoiled me!  






Bayonetta 1+2, Pink Yoshi amiibo, and a Christmas-y shower gel (in glazed apple) I'd been looking at in The Body Shop last week.


----------



## Meg-Mog (Dec 18, 2015)

Ladies,Gentlemen, Boys, Girls and Animals

This is my haul for this week.





Tinkerbell Toddler doll, Cinderella Toddler doll, Tinkerbell slippers and Olaf keychain - Tina 
Butterfly bookmark and Disney princess book light - Caroline from Work
Wine, pink slipper socks, Bath salts, Twirl choclates and Wine - Kim from work.
Pink boot Slippers, Shrimps and Banana sweets- Chris from work.
Batman Love Letter game, Alice in wonderland colouring book and new pens from Secret Santa (pauline from work.)

#Spoilt Princess


----------



## Javocado (Dec 18, 2015)

I GOT TWO PIZZAS ON THE WAY HELL YEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## duckvely (Dec 18, 2015)

got these ducks in the mail 




gave one of the tiny ducks to my sister so it's not in the pic


----------



## aetherene (Dec 18, 2015)

I graduated recently so I got a lot of stuff. I got a purse from my aunt, lots of money, coffee and tea, a five year daily journal, a necklace and matching earrings, some Hello Panda, a handknit scarf from my sister, and also cool Star Wars and Mickey Mouse bandaids. Good haul imo <3


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 18, 2015)

I bought a pack of gum today ... it was strawberry flavored


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Dec 18, 2015)

I got a cute red christmas purse. It has candycanes, snowmen, and christmas trees on it. Lots of little compartments too.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 18, 2015)

I bought cute animal mugs as Christmas presents for my friends that I'm seeing tonight & I'm getting some presents from them as well.


----------



## Mariah (Dec 19, 2015)

I got Christmas gifts for my mom.


----------



## matt (Dec 19, 2015)

Just purchased a green gift
Hoping to gift it soon


----------



## Loriii (Dec 19, 2015)

I just got this today. I bought the standard version previously so I'll probably keep the other unopened c:



Spoiler


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

matt said:


> Just purchased a green gift
> Hoping to gift it soon



To me?


----------



## Zane (Dec 19, 2015)

I found this Rover in wal mart today :')






I realized later it would be a good thing to add to my sister's christmas present but it's too cute i gotta keep it.


----------



## piske (Dec 19, 2015)

Bought some xmas presents for my BF's relatives and then bought a crap-ton of food at Trader Joe's xD


----------



## Reese (Dec 19, 2015)

I got an iPhone 6 last weekend! An absolute dream compared to the ancient, small, slow 4 I'd been using since early 2013 omg. Also just ordered this case for it that I'm so excited about bc I spent all week looking at literally thousands of cases and this one was like love at first sight


----------



## aericell (Dec 20, 2015)

I got a Japanese Cherry Blossom shimmer mist from Bath & Body Works today  and a few lil things to decorate my room


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 20, 2015)

I got an adorable Alpacasso plushie! And I got a Wacom Intuos tablet for drawing! It's gonna be a nightmare to figure out how to use cx


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 20, 2015)

i got chocolate crinkles

and League RP cards || Janna skin collection completed


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

I just got a ice cream swirl and chocolate cake from the restocks. Got 2 and traded 1 for the ice cream swirl. ^.^


----------



## optimus (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm getting a Sony Xperia Z5 coming some time today!

Came as a bit of a surprise, I ordered a Z3 ages ago but it got 'lost in transit' (i.e. someone nicked it). I got a full refund and there was a really good deal on the Z5 so I went for that instead. Pure luck, really.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

I just got 12 tbt.


----------



## Chris (Dec 20, 2015)

Secret Santa gift!! I love her she's so so cute!! <3
Thank you Jeremy!!


----------



## piske (Dec 20, 2015)

Tina said:


> Secret Santa gift!! I love her she's so so cute!! <3
> Thank you Jeremy!!



Ahhh, I have the same one! :>


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2015)

Tina said:


> Secret Santa gift!! I love her she's so so cute!! <3
> Thank you Jeremy!!



aww congrats it look so cute ^_^


----------



## Mariah (Dec 21, 2015)

I got a blood test!


----------



## piske (Dec 21, 2015)

I got socks with cartoon mac and cheese on it as a present xD


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 22, 2015)

My sister couldn't wait until Christmas to give me one of my presents and she got me socks that are my university's colors and have their logo on them with cool patterns


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2015)

Money? sold off some gaming ****. Also should be getting a bit more soon as well christmas and ma birthday .P


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 22, 2015)

A pair of pants from my mom. xD


----------



## dude98 (Dec 22, 2015)

I got a season pass to Six Flags


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 22, 2015)

I got some nice jewelry yesterday and the day before. I also got a necklace yesterday in the mail that I ordered from ebay, except, its much smaller then I thought it would be, and the chain isn't that long, so I have to take my glasses off to put it over my head since it doesn't have a clip thing xP


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 22, 2015)

I got wet hehe


----------



## Javocado (Dec 22, 2015)

I got some taco bell in the fridge calling my name


----------



## emolga (Dec 22, 2015)

i got some extra money from babysitting so i got this shirt off of the yetee!


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 22, 2015)

emolga said:


> View attachment 159708
> i got some extra money from babysitting so i got this shirt off of the yetee!



Man it looks super adorable.

Bought lots of clothes today! I'll post pics when I'm not lazy, haven't even tried them out at home yet.


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 22, 2015)

Received a beautiful drawing from lilliee for Christmas ; u; <333


----------



## cIementine (Dec 22, 2015)

a ton of tsum tsums (mostly for my brother)
socks with burgers and fries on them
socks with dinosaurs on them
socks with pugs on them
a pencil case with cats on it
a burger
pack of amiibo cards plus an extra card i spotted in a second hand gaming store
macaroon lip balms (gift from a friend)


----------



## xiaonu (Dec 22, 2015)

got my kitty a reindeer sweater. she actually likes it! doesn't fuss or get annoyed. just snuggles up on my lap.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 22, 2015)

I forgot to post but on Friday I got lots of giftcard and candy from students and a bottle of wine with one of my student's picture on it that says "our child is probably the reason that you drink, so enjoy this bottle on us"

XD


----------



## piske (Dec 22, 2015)

AndyP08 said:


> I forgot to post but on Friday I got lots of giftcard and candy from students and a bottle of wine with one of my student's picture on it that says "our child is probably the reason that you drink, so enjoy this bottle on us"
> 
> XD



OMG that is like the best thing ever!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



xiaonu said:


> got my kitty a reindeer sweater. she actually likes it! doesn't fuss or get annoyed. just snuggles up on my lap.
> View attachment 159753



I'm going to die of the squees. SO CUTE! I need one for my fat sausage dog xD


----------



## pika62221 (Dec 22, 2015)

Okay, guess this counts.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 23, 2015)

I was finally able to come home to the board games that I bought! I still can't believe I got Betryal at House on the Hill for only $20 when it's usually somewhere between $35-$100. I can't wait to play these games tomorrow. I also got some beading needles for my bracelet making. I kind of bended my old ones.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 23, 2015)

I recieved happiness from the divine <3


----------



## gh0st (Dec 23, 2015)

I got a tiny japanese marimo ball friend in a small jar that has lots of crushed coral and a cute marble. Marimos are little living algae balls!~


----------



## Athera (Dec 23, 2015)

Just bought my friend a concert DVD of David Bowie for Christmas and bought myself 3 different shades of red lipstick


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 23, 2015)

Athera said:


> Just bought my friend a concert DVD of David Bowie for Christmas and bought myself 3 different shades of red lipstick



Bowie a+++

also you like junji ito... cooool.

also just got the fun things of cleaning up here .. i hope i jav time to go get some game for my 3ds cause I think I did most hhd meow


----------



## Mariah (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## seliph (Dec 26, 2015)

I finally got this alien hoodie that I ordered in ****ing October


Spoiler



View attachment 160166



the colour doesn't show up very nicely on my phone though, it's more like *this colour*


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 26, 2015)

I bought some more aloe juice drinks today lmao 

I'm so lame .-.


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 26, 2015)

Received Ambiio cards today and some green tea~ <3


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 27, 2015)

I haven't seriously shopped at forever 21 in a long time, but my cousin has given me a gift card for that store for the past 2 years. so today I just got some basic dress, a purse, and some egg socks for my friend who loves eggs lmao.


----------



## Peter (Dec 27, 2015)

I bought The Witcher 3 in the PSN sale


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 27, 2015)

Mable amiibo, Super Smash Bros 3ds and Alpha Sapphire out of some Christmas money


----------



## boujee (Dec 27, 2015)

I got a friend


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 27, 2015)

Money and scratchcards for my birthday  Didn't win anything in the end on the 'cards though


----------



## hzl (Dec 27, 2015)

happy home designer for my birthday, and a few other things


----------



## Goth (Dec 27, 2015)

I got a drawing tablet for Christmas and triforce heroes


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2015)

Phantom Breaker: Battle Ground and TBoI: Afterbirth on Steam. Might as well get em while on sale and I wanted the last one quite a bit. At least save hasn't ****ed up yet, be it the game itself lags somewhat.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 28, 2015)

?140 from relatives altogether
Animal crossing mable amiibo
The amazing book is not on fire
Beats earphones
Cadbury chocolate multipack


I feel so lucky this Christmas


----------



## seliph (Dec 28, 2015)

My aunt gave me a $50 iTunes gift card
I spent $20 but now idk what to do with this 30 dollars in my iTunes account lmao


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 28, 2015)

I just bought a new electric toothbrush (so exciting) but I've heard even the crappiest electric toothbrushes clean way better than the best manual ones. Yay for healthy teeth!


----------



## innerutopia (Dec 28, 2015)

I went Boxing Day shopping today! I bought a yoga mat, two sports bras, the Hunger Games book series, 9 movies, some makeup, a coffee grinder, and coffee beans from Starbucks. I'm going out with my friends in a few minutes and we're gonna get Subway for dinner


----------



## radioloves (Dec 29, 2015)

I got some DLC items yesterday and I want more stuff for my game <3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2015)

movie ticket? me and mom's friend decided to pay mine as a birthday gift yesterday when we went to the movies

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShinyYoshi said:


> I just bought a new electric toothbrush (so exciting) but I've heard even the crappiest electric toothbrushes clean way better than the best manual ones. Yay for healthy teeth!



that actually depends on how you brush. I used electric when I was younger and tbh they were worse for me. I prefer manual since you can steer it more yourself and as long as you rinse and floss you are as good with either.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

I got loads of money from my family.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 29, 2015)

Late, but here is some fun stuff from Christmas.


Spoiler: yee-haw


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 29, 2015)

I got food and snacks ~! I got my driver's license as well but not sure if this counts as the same....


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

I just got a box of chocolates


----------



## radioloves (Dec 29, 2015)

Going to be getting more flowers for my game <333 xD


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Dad gave me a quarter


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

some groceries and lunch earlier..


----------



## NicPlays (Dec 30, 2015)

Had an awesome day! Managed to snag two packets of Animal Crossing Amiibo Cards SERIES TWO, and managed to snag a Marth amiibo! From GameStop! And it's sword was in perfect condition


----------



## Squidward (Dec 30, 2015)

I got a nice avocado face wash!


----------



## mogyay (Dec 30, 2015)

i got some jeans, a top and some shorts from f21, also got a face wash and a face scrub from lush (i want my free face mask damn it)


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

I got rank 106 on bejeweled blitz (a game on my tablet).


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 30, 2015)

i got a new laptop.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 30, 2015)

Spoiler












Grabbed a copy today. Can't be happier; gonna spend my New Year's playing this


----------



## nami26 (Dec 30, 2015)

I got a coffee scented candle.....


----------



## Peter (Dec 30, 2015)

I got Yokai Watch


----------



## meowlerrz (Dec 30, 2015)

I got some candles and shower gel


----------



## hzl (Dec 30, 2015)

I bought myself a new camera because my sister wants me to do vlogs with her and stuff and my mum bought me a coffee machine for my 22nd birthday but they're both still in delivery so I haven't gotten to try them out yet


----------



## JellyLu (Jan 1, 2016)

Umbreon plush 
and Super Mystery Dungeon (I'm so late)


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 1, 2016)

I got new socks and they are super comfortable


----------



## Yuni (Jan 1, 2016)

Just got tape recordings of [4] radio shows featuring ZARD from 1991. 

They're invaluable, so hopefully I'll be able to back them up and translate things for her 25th Anniversary year.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 1, 2016)

I got a nice mask for my phone. c:


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 1, 2016)

I know I'm like a week late, but for Christmas I got...

- HHD
- Super Mario Maker
- Splatoon
- A second copy of AC:NL

Along with a load of other stuff.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

My mom got me a late Christmas gift, an mp4 player.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2016)

cool to see people still use those players. i have a walkman mp4(i think lel) and it's teh **** i dont like having music in my phone.

anyways.. got some candy and pizza earlier.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Aww pizza, all I got is a salad. lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2016)

freedom planet and costume quest on steam


----------



## Hai (Jan 2, 2016)

I got a New Nintendo 3DS with a pre-installed Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer game, Happy Home Designer cover plates and a Tortimer amiibo card :3
I really enjoy the game and the console


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2016)

Hai said:


> I got a New Nintendo 3DS with a pre-installed Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer game, Happy Home Designer cover plates and a Tortimer amiibo card :3
> I really enjoy the game and the console
> 
> View attachment 160728



nice .. and cool plates  i have the n3dsxl so i have the white one with tiny furniture pattern with hhd preinstalled.. and i got harriet card lel


----------



## Hai (Jan 2, 2016)

Moko said:


> nice .. and cool plates  i have the n3dsxl so i have the white one with tiny furniture pattern with hhd preinstalled.. and i got harriet card lel



That one is cool too 
At first I wasn't sure whether to get the XL version or not, but decided to get the smaller one because it's cheaper and I have pretty small hands :'D


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

I got a glass of chocolate milk.


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 2, 2016)

I ordered a Mabel amiibo and Isabelle cover plates off of Amazon... But they aren't arriving until Tuesday. <///3


----------



## Flyffel (Jan 2, 2016)

I got free food today.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2016)

had to renew my travel card.. it's like over 80 bucks **** public transports

also some sunday magazine for my mom and lunch earlier


----------



## Grace12 (Jan 3, 2016)

I got my new ugg boots today


----------



## cherriielle (Jan 3, 2016)

Got this rad shirt for my birthday along with a pre-order for FE: Fates! (also an adorable little No Face plushie!)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2016)

got mugen souls from a friend on steam...


----------



## MintySky (Jan 3, 2016)

I got some new clothes.


----------



## mogyay (Jan 3, 2016)

ordered story of seasons a few days ago and a huge box of noodles :')


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jan 3, 2016)

I got to go to school tomorow
Yay


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2016)

some mtn dew frick i needed sugar and wee- i mean caffeine lel.

ALSO I GOT SANDRA JULLIEN'S SEXY POEM VINYL RECORD AAAAAAAAHHHHH

(i cant post a pic here but google if you wanna see it)


----------



## Tonya830 (Jan 5, 2016)

Finally got the nail polishes I ordered from KB Shimmer!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2016)

Mom brought me some longjohns.. thank god it's so freezing here.


----------



## focus (Jan 5, 2016)

i bought this crewneck in a while back and i just got it today. its in XS but it's still way too big for me. at least it's comfortable (ෆ癶◡癶ෆ)

ignore the crappy webcam quality pls


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2016)

some meat pie for lunch and milk lel grocery shopping


----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 6, 2016)

Alpha Sapphire got here this afternoon.

I also got a cavity filled. (Getting a filling totally counts as getting something.)


----------



## MintySky (Jan 6, 2016)

Just got another copy of ACNL! It also came with a free home menu design.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2016)

my period? and i got julian in new leaf if that counts mangoes


----------



## Hai (Jan 6, 2016)

Got a bunch of amiibo cards and the collectors album for series 2


----------



## Chris (Jan 7, 2016)

11" Bob plush! <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2016)

New jeans, woop  Eventually found a pair not made for 10 feet tall people, had a gift card at the store so in theory free 

Then I bought one of those healthy smoothies/juice things, oat balls(like chocolate balls but with oat instead of cocoa) and some yoghurt


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 8, 2016)

Just bought a Series 2 amiibo card folio off amazon, said it wont be here until the beginning of next month but I'm cool with that. Still need to buy the Series 1 but since I already have the full set of Series 2 I need that one a bit more.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

I woke up to McDonald's for breakfast, but it made me sick.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2016)

X2k5a7y said:


> I woke up to McDonald's for breakfast, but it made me sick.



lel i had mcd for breakfast once .. ended up puking the same night lel


----------



## brewsterscafe (Jan 8, 2016)

pretty sure this is nothing but spam.


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 8, 2016)

my durarara manga arrived in the mail a few days ago and i was sOo happy the art is so nice <333


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

I bought myself one of those hearts that have chocolate in them for myself for Valentine's day
Just another way to express how forever alone I am


----------



## piichinu (Jan 8, 2016)

brewsterscafe said:


> pretty sure this is nothing but spam.



enders alt?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

I got a sore shoulder, because my dog decided to be spastic and jump off of the porch at me, while I was still walking towards it. 

She weighs like 60-80 btw.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2016)

piichinu said:


> enders alt?



most likely lol.

anyways bought the book Spring Snow by Yukio Mishima


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

I just got some new songs for my mp4 player.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 9, 2016)

I got a kiss!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2016)

went down to buy an orange and chocolate ball .. lol


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 9, 2016)

I got a PS4 yesterday with the Uncharted Nathan Drake Collection game. I'm planning on trading it into GameStop for Bloodborne though.


----------



## Peter (Jan 11, 2016)

I got a new tablet, an Intuos Pen + Touch.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 11, 2016)

Moko said:


> most likely lol.
> 
> anyways bought the book Spring Snow by Yukio Mishima



have you seen Mishima: A Life in Four Chapters??? omfg that movie is genius and the visuals and soundtrack blow me away


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> have you seen Mishima: A Life in Four Chapters??? omfg that movie is genius and the visuals and soundtrack blow me away



YES ITS SO GOOD AND IT HAS TADANORI YOKOO AND CHISHU RYU YES THIS FILM IS AWESOME.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 11, 2016)

I got a blood test!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2016)

Mom was kind enough to buy me the newspaper cause it had an insert/attachment with a Bowie special in it


----------



## Jacob (Jan 12, 2016)

A bigger prescription 
and 8 more disney infinity characters nice


----------



## piichinu (Jan 12, 2016)

i got sour patch kids and something i ordered in the mail that i haven't opened yet


----------



## himeki (Jan 12, 2016)

I got Carry On by Rainbow Rowell


someone save me from the snowbaz


----------



## Anine (Jan 12, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I got a PS4 yesterday with the Uncharted Nathan Drake Collection game. I'm planning on trading it into GameStop for Bloodborne though.



I'm jealous x: Bloodborne is a game I really wanna play, but sadly, I went for the xbox one. 

I bought a star wars novel today, Lost Stars by Claudia Gray. I saw it when I went to London the other day and wasn't going to get it 'cos it seems like Star Wars does YA romance and I could easily read fanfiction online buuuuuut... I couldn't get it out of my head and ended up getting after all. Especially since I remembered that 1. I have a thing for YA romance and 2. she wrote Evernight, one of the few vampire novels I've actually enjoyed.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 12, 2016)

I just got a toonie from my mom to buy snacks.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 12, 2016)

I got really cute socks with cookies on them!!!


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 13, 2016)

bts albums came in the mail and so did the poster


----------



## Chemical X (Jan 13, 2016)

^^^^ 

My sister got the same exact thing today in the mail! She put the poster right onto her wall! I had a look through it, seems pretty nice - I'm not too familiar with BTS, sorry.


----------



## lars708 (Jan 13, 2016)

I got myself a Lucina and Robin amiibo... What am i doing with my life...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2016)

Some groceries including dinner for moi.


----------



## kassie (Jan 13, 2016)

most recently: some perfumes and body lotions from victoria's secret. 
they were having a.. 75%? off sale so i couldn't resist


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2016)

Praise from my teacher. I'm like.. you did not need to write all that now I rly need to do finals good ahah


----------



## Zane (Jan 13, 2016)

i hate myself
it was on sale. Q_Q


----------



## Soot Sprite (Jan 14, 2016)

Zane said:


> i hate myself
> it was on sale. Q_Q



That's the cutest thing ever;~; 

My best friend brought me a monster drink and a snack to my class before my exam, he knows me so well c':


----------



## CluelessMayor (Jan 14, 2016)

I got some overalls, lush soap and a really nice book full of art yesterday c:


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Got back my first essay.. true she really liked that one.. haha also i had coffees and a sandwich earlier in school.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 14, 2016)

I got an ultrasound.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2016)

taco pie, yoghurt, booze ... oh how exciting eh


----------



## macskar. (Jan 15, 2016)

i got a life


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 15, 2016)

I got pain


----------



## focus (Jan 15, 2016)

i got my period. 
and also i got my own bottle of this:

exceeept mine's not a shimmer mist.


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 15, 2016)

i got more chewing gum yayy


----------



## kassie (Jan 15, 2016)

focus said:


> i got my period.
> and also i got my own bottle of this:
> View attachment 161965
> exceeept mine's not a shimmer mist.



i have that one and it's amazing omg

i have the shimmer mist though


----------



## kira_lotus12 (Jan 15, 2016)

I got $50 from my Mom!​


----------



## boujee (Jan 15, 2016)

My anatasia creme contour kit came in today along with my Nars moisturizer.
I wish I had a shopping buddy. The majority of the time I'm paying for you than me.


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 15, 2016)

I received a new gym card and bought a pair of boots from ASOS.



Spoiler


----------



## kassie (Jan 15, 2016)

Nicole. said:


> -


those are super cute!

ok so i bought this one direction make up kit but i honestly just bought it for the tin box.



Spoiler:  
















and i bought this for my boyfriend;



Spoiler:  












aaaand i wore a pair of socks my boyfriend got me lmao



Spoiler:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 17, 2016)

I got Lychee flavored mochi and Melon flavored mochi, the Lychee tasted like perfume... so that was kind of gross, but I still ate them, and the Melon was amazing and super melony and it had a layer of melon mochi, then a layer of marshmallow then a layer of  melon flavored paste, it was amazing. I still have a lot of it left but I'll probably like down it when I get home... NOMNOMNOM


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

cream puffs, som emagazine for my mom(i only do the history crossword cause it's fun), bananas and tooth paste.


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 17, 2016)

I got a new coat yesterday and some bath bombs (one for me and 2 for my mum), and today I bought some butterfly stickers and a Palutena amiibo!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 17, 2016)

I got a new Kate Spade wallet and it's so beautiful I'm so glad I got it
Also the candle shop was having a huge sale and got some large candles for 60% off which was amazing 
Then I got new sunglasses and some socks lol


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

I got these two cute sweaters: 


Spoiler:  













Spoiler:  











I also got this cute beanie boo cat at the store.


Spoiler:


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

sandwich and coffee at school we didn't have any breakfast except coffee and all the spoons are gone wtf.


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 18, 2016)

Purchased a PS Vita the other day so I'm totally broke again


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 22, 2016)

got all this while away for holidays



Spoiler


----------



## Loriii (Jan 22, 2016)

Hori Duraflexi/TPU case for my new 3DS regular - need to protect those cover plates.
Mario & Luigi: Paper Jam (US) - I can finally play this at last


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2016)

food and booze .. i was thinking of maybe getting some clothes but i got some extra sht work..


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 22, 2016)

skincare: missha time revolution essence, missha night repair serum, and laneige sleeping mask. i tried them all last night and it made my skin feel super soft! excited to see how it goes in the long run.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 22, 2016)

Blood test and Amiibo cards.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 22, 2016)

and I got all this on returning from holidays with gift money



Spoiler


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Jan 23, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> and I got all this on returning from holidays with gift money


Nothing like JJBA and Miku together xD

Also I am so envious of you ;U;


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 23, 2016)

FruitsChinpoG said:


> Nothing like JJBA and Miku together xD
> 
> Also I am so envious of you ;U;



I'm pretty disappointed they didn't have the end of THE WORLD single in stock when I placed the order.

Though it seems to be back now, so I guess I'll drop it on with whatever next order I place. Maybe next month if they get any of the other items back in stock that I want them to have.


----------



## oreo (Jan 23, 2016)

i got durian and sunflower seeds from my local supermarket!


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Jan 23, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> I'm pretty disappointed they didn't have the end of THE WORLD single in stock when I placed the order.
> 
> Though it seems to be back now, so I guess I'll drop it on with whatever next order I place. Maybe next month if they get any of the other items back in stock that I want them to have.


 Good luck getting sono chi no kioku! 8DDD


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

i got a cute mug for my sister's birthday


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 23, 2016)

I got lots and lots of amiibo


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2016)

paper and ink for my printer.. i kinda killed it when i had to do a large print job so that was good...


----------



## Peter (Jan 26, 2016)

I got my postcard today from @*dizzy bone*! c:



Spoiler: sorry if the pictures are huge


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2016)

Pxter said:


> I got my postcard today from @*dizzy bone*! c:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: sorry if the pictures are huge



grats those are super cute!

also eh hot poops? lel


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 26, 2016)

Yamada+1


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 26, 2016)

I have Amiibo Festival.


----------



## Mao (Jan 26, 2016)

I got more homework  bought a new turtleneck


----------



## Megan. (Jan 26, 2016)

I got a new bed.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 26, 2016)

a haircut and a horchata


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)

milk and instant ramen lol..

might pop by the mall looking for a shirt or two cause i still have the gift cards left..


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 27, 2016)

Pokemon Y


----------



## Jade_Amell (Jan 27, 2016)

Story Of Seasons!

...And books for college....and school supplies... xD.


----------



## lars708 (Jan 28, 2016)

I got Ness and PAC-MAN amiibo!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

lars708 said:


> I got Ness and PAC-MAN amiibo!



ahh congrats i totally wanna buy the kk amiibo because it's so pretty and music dog ftw but they are like.. idk way over $20 here freaking capitalists.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 28, 2016)

a story on a gaming device and a life-support character


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

A silver-plated/pretend-silver ring with a feather on it .. Feathers ftw!

Two mustard-yellow sweaters.. so comfy I had to buy them but I had gift cards that was enough for both so yay!

Two vinyl records:

Norrbottens J?rn - Dr?mmarnas v?rld (swedish progg/70s stuff)
Angola (Lieder und Texte von der Freiheitsbewegung in Angola) .. some weird asf vinyl with lyrics and music from the liberation movements in Angola and Mozambique.. 

mtn dew and shampoo lol


----------



## xX.Big.Bang.Xx (Jan 28, 2016)

i got deeper voice i think


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

xX.Big.Bang.Xx said:


> i got deeper voice i think



meh i want .. can i has?


----------



## RRJay (Jan 28, 2016)

Just bought a second copy of ACNL. ~


----------



## piske (Jan 28, 2016)

Bought some gushers xD wasn't sure they would be as good as I remembered them as a kid - they were ;D


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 29, 2016)

Lots of energy drinks. My head is spinning


----------



## Javocado (Jan 29, 2016)

Copped the Gamestop exclusive 20th anniversary Mew yesterday and received Umbreon as a gift this past Saturday! I love Pokemon plushes so much. I might get a Haunter one next. Stay tuned!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 29, 2016)

I got a Princess Peach Amiibo today. I have wanted her for awhile but never got her, but she was on sale for $8 for some reason xD


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 29, 2016)

i got a big 13 inch plush of my favorite Pokemon , Dedenne!


----------



## Soigne (Jan 29, 2016)

New face washes and moisturizers and I'm v happy


----------



## Balverine (Jan 29, 2016)

i bought some pot stickers for my break at work lol


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 29, 2016)

mizon face cream


----------



## jiny (Jan 29, 2016)

i got pop tarts


----------



## Zane (Jan 29, 2016)

a super awesome sweater






sorry about the un-made bed there pff
I sort of underestimated how big it would be when I picked the size but at least it's comfy. B>


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 29, 2016)

I got cheese that actually melts. Much to my surprise and dismay, there are brands that make cheese that do not melt, apparently. Madness.


----------



## Dae Min (Jan 29, 2016)

I just bought Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon! I've been looking forward to playing this. I hope it's as good as Explorers of Time/Darkness/Sky


----------



## piichinu (Jan 29, 2016)

i got sushi


----------



## teshima (Jan 29, 2016)

i got an A-


----------



## gh0st (Jan 29, 2016)

I got an Elves Lego set!!!


Spoiler







I'm also 24 years old.... ;w;
And now I want the bigger Elves lego set!!!! xD


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

i got some toys for my dog


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 30, 2016)

Got a starter bin, a "kitchen" scale, and a humidity reader for future snek bab. I also got the series 1 amiibo album because I was tired of looking at my cards in their little plastic baggie...


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 30, 2016)

Celeste amiibo! So happy! She looks so adorable. But I'm kind of running out of room for all of my figures on my shelf. ;v;


----------



## Peter (Jan 30, 2016)

My Isabelle amiibo was delivered today


----------



## Zane (Jan 30, 2016)

gh0st said:


> I got an Elves Lego set!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I read that as "Elvis lego set" twice so i was pretty confused when i opened the spoiler


----------



## cIementine (Jan 30, 2016)

my dad bought me a cyrus amiibo and he got my brother the new lego avengers game, which i'm sure i'll be playing a bit of eventually.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 30, 2016)

Zane said:


> I read that as "Elvis lego set" twice so i was pretty confused when i opened the spoiler



even knowing what they're actually saying, I'm STILL reading it like that tbh


----------



## Locket (Jan 30, 2016)

Moko said:


> ahh congrats i totally wanna buy the kk amiibo because it's so pretty and music dog ftw but they are like.. idk way over $20 here freaking capitalists.



I got a Japanese import KK amiibo

I got a new rental instrument. I got the viola this time


----------



## Javocado (Jan 31, 2016)

Zane said:


> a super awesome sweater
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet ass sweater. I got one off that supplier's Etsy page, but the Slowpoke Surfing co. one! I'll probably cop some more Poke threads from them soon. Awful lot of great stuff on there I might as well set my wallet on fire right now hahaha ****


but anyway i got some hi-c orange lavaburst from work holla


----------



## piske (Jan 31, 2016)

I just got a thin-crust supreme pizza and a Sapporo and it's dang good xD


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm poor apparently

The best stash of cat memes


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2016)

some late birthday/xmas chocolate and money from grandma


----------



## Zane (Jan 31, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Sweet ass sweater. I got one off that supplier's Etsy page, but the Slowpoke Surfing co. one! I'll probably cop some more Poke threads from them soon. Awful lot of great stuff on there I might as well set my wallet on fire right now hahaha ****
> 
> 
> but anyway i got some hi-c orange lavaburst from work holla



omg nice, I was considering the Slowbro one! & I know what you mean, I wanted to buy more of their pkmn designs haha _Almost_ grabbed the shiny Gengar too but decided to have mercy on myself and me $$$.


----------



## piske (Jan 31, 2016)

Bought a shirt from H&M and a new phone case!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 31, 2016)

Got some flower lights that I hung by my bed!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2016)

^those are beautiful i want -w-

also uh got a skin on fr? XD


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 31, 2016)

I got all these somethings



Spoiler


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 31, 2016)

I found some Setsubun throwing beans at the Japanese market by my house


----------



## Unumii (Feb 1, 2016)

*I got air :3*


----------



## Peter (Feb 1, 2016)

I gottt Reese + Kicks amiibo
cries i'm spending so much money on pieces of plastic


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 1, 2016)

i got a lot of super cool clothes last week ;;; 
last time i went shopping i just bought chewing gum lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2016)

got an A on that film studies class i took so that's awesome.. also all the bugs in new leaf donated (missed two of them luckily i didn't have to mess the game lol)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 1, 2016)

lots and lots of picture books



Spoiler


----------



## Tensu (Feb 1, 2016)

I got a day older


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 2, 2016)

i got two new books B) or, they haven't come in the mail yet but i've ordered them. it's the second game of thrones book and the 10th manga volume of noragami!!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

got back my finals assignment. she seemed to like it a lot so that's good.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 2, 2016)

got a lot of stuffs from zalora since theyre having a sale!!


----------



## Loriii (Feb 2, 2016)

My girlfriend surprised me with this audiophile earphones earlier today. I'm speechless and very happy ^^ Can't wait  to try this when I get home.



Spoiler


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 2, 2016)

Just got a third ACNL town the other day ^.^ Yeaaah.. I have a problem


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 3, 2016)

I got 2 paintings today for my room, I got them both hung up and I love them. Now I just need new curtains, cause mine don't match with them at all, and I don't particularly like the curtains I have up right now anyway lol


----------



## Javocado (Feb 3, 2016)

I got a nasty burn at work today woopty doo


----------



## Zane (Feb 3, 2016)

My headphones got here!!





I got them to go with the hoodie (it was an expensive day on Etsy) but they just arrived yesterday. It occurred to me that I've had the same Skullcandy headphones that my sister got me when I was like 17 so I was way overdue for some new ones. The case isn't here yet though. :'/


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2016)

^those look awesome

also i got some food from grandma and she treated me to the cinema ahah


----------



## Holla (Feb 3, 2016)

I sold some games that I don't play (2 original PlayStation games, 2 DS games, and 3 3DS games (Happy Home Designer, Nintendogs + Cats, and Mario Party). Got $61 for them so not too bad. 

Also stopped by EB Games after to grab a free Mew code for my Pokemon games, and I looked around for a bit too. It was funny as the guy before more asked for a code and the guy at the counter said its $20 a code or $22.60 plus tax (he was totally joking of course it was hilarious). 

Anyways I looked around a bit in their plushie bin as I don't have any Pokemon plushes and I want to get something for the 20th anniversary. They didn't really have anything of interest Pokemon-wise but I did come across this beauty:






I love both Rosalina and cats so I just couldn't resist!  They did have some Pikachu plushies at the checkout, but the quality of the material disappointed me and I couldn't really afford to get more than one plush so I just got Rosa. ^_^


----------



## Acruoxil (Feb 3, 2016)

Holla said:


> I sold some games that I don't play (2 original PlayStation games, 2 DS games, and 3 3DS games (Happy Home Designer, Nintendogs + Cats, and Mario Party). Got $61 for them so not too bad.
> 
> Also stopped by EB Games after to grab a free Mew code for my Pokemon games, and I looked around for a bit too. It was funny as the guy before more asked for a code and the guy at the counter said its $20 a code or $22.60 plus tax (he was totally joking of course it was hilarious).
> 
> ...



Aw, how cute. It looks adorable  Nice purchase!

I treated myself to a somewhat expensive gaming mouse but it was draining batteries _way too fast_ so I'm getting it replaced. At least amazon has speedy service, it should be here by tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 3, 2016)

My second iPhone 6s I have two rose gold ones now. The one I used (it's perfectly fine) it's 128 GB. I got a sliver 6 and its 16 Gb but it's good to have an extra phone.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 3, 2016)

I just bought a new Warriors book. I admit the series has become more of a joke than anything else. The writing is terrible: reused plots, poorly developed characters, tons of errors, etc, but they are a guilty pleasure. I've been reading these since I was in elementary school so nostalgia has a lot to do with it too.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

groceries lol... we eat too much.

also got the sloppy & cabana sets in new leaf C:


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 4, 2016)

i just ordered a pair of new balance shoes from the store around here. can't wait until they come


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

I got talked to by an ugly koreaboo, oh god send help


----------



## Javocado (Feb 4, 2016)

I got a #7 at McDonger's holla


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I got talked to by an ugly koreaboo, oh god send help



talking to urself lol?

also nothing atm jsut some new leaf stuff


----------



## JellyLu (Feb 5, 2016)

I got Chick-fil-a ^.^


----------



## mirukushake (Feb 5, 2016)

I got a bunch of stuff from the new Pokemon x Shinzi Katoh Pokemon Center collaboration. The pair plush is too cute for words *_*


----------



## Tao (Feb 6, 2016)

I got Gravity Rush Remastered.

I really like it. Only played it for like an hour or two, but it's just fun and different compared to anything I've played in a while. I've spent enough time just flinging dogs and children off the island and into the abyss like a shot-put. I'm at least more hyped for the second game now!

It was also pretty much the main game making me want to buy a Vita, so any chance of me buying one has pretty much flown out the window now...But to be fair, if I had a chance to play this beforehand (because I was always unsure what to make of it from videos), I probably would have shelled out for a Vita and a few 'low priority' games.



Also pre-ordered Senran Kagura Estival Versus. Never played any of those games before, but from gameplay videos it just looked fun, in the same mindless button mashing way as Dynasty Warriors. And yea, I'm not even gonna pretend, the jiggle physics played a part in my decision. I like boobs and I'm getting tired of Dead or Alive 5.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 6, 2016)

I got a 6 inch sub in the fridge I'm about to chow down on yee-haw


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

groceries and some booze  :'D and Astebreed on Steam from a rad butt I know there

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Tao the senran kagura games are awesome. yes i like naked anime girls and i cannot lie


----------



## milkyi (Feb 6, 2016)

I got test results from my fav and he said "Here, have my essence and memory to keep over the weekend," and I'm just like "k".






I also got a new high score on 'Doge 2048'


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

candy for tonight yes


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 6, 2016)

getting a sore throat tomorrow or in a few days


----------



## piske (Feb 6, 2016)

Donuts :>


----------



## cIementine (Feb 8, 2016)

three little cacti, krispy kremes and _immense joy at the new civil war trailer._


----------



## sej (Feb 8, 2016)

A few weeks ago I got a new phone, I love it!


----------



## SoftFairie (Feb 8, 2016)

I bought some candy YEYYYYY


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2016)

foood lol. pasta and some buns n stuff huhu


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 8, 2016)

I got money from my parents and my Aunty $150 in total because it was Chinese New Year!


----------



## Lumira (Feb 8, 2016)

^i got money for chinese new year as well


----------



## Punchyleaf (Feb 9, 2016)

Got these today 


Spoiler


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 9, 2016)

I got a rock.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 9, 2016)

Got just about everything I need for my snake set-up now I just need a snake to put in it! Also I got my W-2 so it's tax-return time! Hurray!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Got just about everything I need for my snake set-up now I just need a snake to put in it! Also I got my W-2 so it's tax-return time! Hurray!



thats so awesome i wanna pet your snek when u get itt..

also i think i got a smash in my head cause i feel stoned asf


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

Got a K.K amiibo and some lemon fanta and cream puffs for later yay!


----------



## Eleaf (Feb 9, 2016)

Got some hot chocolate!
and a headache (that should count right)


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 9, 2016)

Panic's new CD / ANTI / This Picture (placebo Single) 
I got some new eyelashes and some matte lipstick and I have FOXES all I need (autographed) CD on the way


----------



## cIementine (Feb 9, 2016)

M O L K O said:


> Panic's new CD / ANTI / This Picture (placebo Single)
> I got some new eyelashes and some matte lipstick and I have FOXES all I need (autographed) CD on the way



that sounds like a good haul of CDs.


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 10, 2016)

The fact that one of the mods disapproves of Filthy Frank valentines


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 10, 2016)

i got perfect hair rn


----------



## Javocado (Feb 10, 2016)

I got my taxes filed yee-haw


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> The fact that one of the mods disapproves of Filthy Frank valentines



haha warning bros.

also i got half a large cream puff/semla in the fridge later yesss


----------



## Javocado (Feb 10, 2016)

A couple pals got me this Espurr plush from Japan and I got a Michael Cera amiibo!


----------



## toddishott (Feb 10, 2016)

My boyfriend bought me the Pink Hearts Harley Quinn pop and the pre release of Jack Harkness from Doctor Who pop!


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 10, 2016)

a spoon of peanut butter


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 10, 2016)

I just bought my ticket to see Weezer and Panic! At The Disco this summer


----------



## Peter (Feb 11, 2016)

I gottt some new shoes:


Spoiler: these


----------



## Javocado (Feb 11, 2016)

I got a $15 gift card for BWW holla


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 11, 2016)

Monthly hell


----------



## Feloreena (Feb 11, 2016)

My new mouse finally arrived - Logitech G303 Daedalus Apex. Now I can buy and start playing XCOM 2 as well.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2016)

some vinyl records C:

 Arlo Guthrie ‎? Running Down The Road 
Alternativ Festival (Levande Musik Fr?n Alternativfestivalen I Stockholm 17-22 Mars 1975) .. v/a music from an alternative/protest music festival from 1975 
FNL-Grupperna ‎? Vietnam ?r N?ra: S?nger Av De F?renade FNL-Grupperna .. swedish protest and solidarity movement against the vietnam war.. they did some vinyl with soem songs as well..


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 11, 2016)

a daily dose of me


----------



## piske (Feb 11, 2016)

Some sweet nail polish and a Kate Spade bag I've been eyeing for a while. I CAN'T WAIT FOR THEM TO DELIVER!!!!!!!!!!! :>


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

lotsa groceries and some booze.

i was thinking of buying FFV on steam but it's the ****ty ios port so no.


----------



## Chris (Feb 12, 2016)

KAT-TUN's new single _Tragedy_ (limited edition versions 1 + 2). Also came with two free posters.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

Tina said:


> KAT-TUN's new single _Tragedy_ (limited edition versions 1 + 2). Also came with two free posters.



congrats  posters are always cool imo.


----------



## Peter (Feb 12, 2016)

I just got this terrarium from Urban Outfitters that I'm going to put my cacti in:


Spoiler: clicky












anddd this jacket from Zara:


Spoiler: clicky x2










*
//waves goodbye to bank balance *


----------



## Chris (Feb 12, 2016)

Moko said:


> congrats  posters are always cool imo.



I always get free posters with this groups music, but I rarely ever open them as they tend to just be bigger versions of the CD's cover art. My walls are bare (keep forgetting to pick up my posters from my folks place) minus a framed _Aladdin_ poster I've had since the mid-90s so figured I'd open them up. Turns out they're completely different from the cover arts!






Not bad for freebies.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

^ya still look good though  also your amiibos are really fab 

also uh got some candy and stuff :3


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 12, 2016)

got my mom a birthday present (it's her birthday tomorrow) but i still havent wrapped it so i guess i'll have to do that tomorrow or something..,


----------



## Chris (Feb 12, 2016)

Moko said:


> ^ya still look good though  also your amiibos are really fab
> 
> also uh got some candy and stuff :3



Oh, haha. I forgot they were there. I need to rearrange my amiibo display as it's too cluttered to add them!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

Tina said:


> Oh, haha. I forgot they were there. I need to rearrange my amiibo display as it's too cluttered to add them!



De nada, they look really lovely ^_^ I totally need to get more, but they are quite pricey here so might look around online. Only have the K.K one as of now, but it goes well with my sig so


----------



## Chris (Feb 12, 2016)

Moko said:


> De nada, they look really lovely ^_^ I totally need to get more, but they are quite pricey here so might look around online. Only have the K.K one as of now, but it goes well with my sig so



I've uh 32. ^^;

Way too pricey here but it doesn't put me off. Got a few in sales, some with leftover money from gift cards, and a few were gifts from Justin and Meg-Mog. My newest, Cyrus, I got purely because I needed a cardboard box to transport my hamster back to my flat after the Christmas holidays and knew the ones that Amazon uses for amiibo would fit perfectly inside his pet carrier haha.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

Tina said:


> I've uh 32. ^^;
> 
> Way too pricey here but it doesn't put me off. Got a few in sales, some with leftover money from gift cards, and a few were gifts from Justin and Meg-Mog. My newest, Cyrus, I got purely because I needed a cardboard box to transport my hamster back to my flat after the Christmas holidays and knew the ones that Amazon uses for amiibo would fit perfectly inside his pet carrier haha.



That's kinda awesome  And yeah sales or gifts could be a good idea indeed. But they are over $20 each here, but I'll probably get those compatible with HHD at some point since i enjoy the game a lot. And that sounds like a good use


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 13, 2016)

Today I got super smash bros 2 for my ds!!
I know this has been out ages and everybody probably has it already. But I haven't had my ds long so this is quite exciting for me!! 
Building up my game collection


----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2016)

Spoiler: I swear I'm 23.









Now imagine having these pop out your handbag when you're reaching into your bag for ID while buying wine.


----------



## SoftFairie (Feb 13, 2016)

MORE CANDY YEY

tbh that's the only thing I spend my money on...


----------



## Chocofruit (Feb 14, 2016)

Just bought this (Picture). I'm pretty satisfied, because I've had a terrible computer for so long, and I'm finally getting the new one in the picture. 



Spoiler: My new laptop











The terrible computer, I've previously had, is so terrible that everytime I reset, I have to download Skype again, the screen driver doesn't work properly, the fan doesn't work porperly, it's slow af, it won't connect to router, even ethernet, that is newer that July 2015. I can't even see how I've lived with it for 3 years.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 14, 2016)

i got anxiety and a headache awwwee yeah


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Feb 14, 2016)

i got a new bridge camera to replace my old one. 
My old one was 18x zoom and my new one is 60x. 
I do have an DSLR camera but thats a bit heavy to carry around.

So happy with this!


----------



## pandapples (Feb 14, 2016)

New comp, new keyboard, new monitor 
woohoo


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 14, 2016)

hatred


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

I got sick


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2016)

new stabilo pens for my coloring book, yess  also one piece 77 and some indie manga called Eden ^_^

also some food lol xD


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 15, 2016)

shipped


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2016)

got some cheetos lol not really into it but i feel like eating it anyways


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 17, 2016)

I got a pendant in the mail today that I ordered on Ebay 2 months ago. I didn't think I was going to get it at all, so I was surprised to get it xD I also got a new shirt today


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Feb 17, 2016)

Vanilla Ice-Cream with Choc Sauce and Whipped Cream on top.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

awesome replies from my friends that's all i need to be a happy warm turt <3


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 17, 2016)

I NEED SLEEP NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## oath2order (Feb 17, 2016)

I got the newest amiibo


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

only amiibo that matters is KK lol.

anyways got some lemon fanta and orange juice from grocery store

also some book with cuban left poetry and another copy of almost transparent blue.. might give it away to someone though.. best book ever!

and a gift for my mom since it's her b-day in two days


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 17, 2016)

I got a bottle of water from my fridge


----------



## Chris (Feb 17, 2016)

Chaotix said:


> This thread is to show off *the latest thing (or things) you have purchased*.



Please try to keep this thread on topic with what is outlined in the first post. Things like headaches, sleep, etc do not count. If it descends into mostly unrelated posts (as it has been progressively more and more lately) it may be moved to The Basement.


----------



## kelpy (Feb 17, 2016)

Moko said:


> only amiibo that matters is KK lol.
> 
> anyways got some lemon fanta and orange juice from grocery store
> 
> ...



tell your mom I said happy birthday!


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 17, 2016)

I got a Timmy/Tommy AC plushie from my boyfriend!


----------



## Javocado (Feb 17, 2016)

wow thanks sis


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 17, 2016)

went grocery shopping and im not gonna write down everything i bought but i bought more cereal so i dont have to suffer thepgh snother morming w/o it. cereal is rly essential in breakfast honestly . also got chewing gum B)


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 17, 2016)

I finally caved into my boyfriend's demand for Gigapower internet >.>


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 17, 2016)

I just got 800 tbt im ready to giveaway XOXO


----------



## enchilada (Feb 17, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I just got 800 tbt im ready to giveaway XOXO



you my friend, right?


----------



## JellyLu (Feb 18, 2016)

Catching up:

Mew Gamestop code
Sleeping Pika plush
20th anniversary Pika plush
20th anniversary Pika plush with Pika print
Both sets of 20th anniversary Pika figures
Gengar plush
Gamestop Pika backpack
More card holders for my Pokemon card hoard

All Valentine's Day gifts ^.^


----------



## Dorian (Feb 18, 2016)

I got a new adult coloring book and set of pencils. I also got a new spirited vessel yesterday from a friend in Germany. It is a 100 year old Schoenhut circus clown.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2016)

Dorian said:


> I got a new adult coloring book and set of pencils. I also got a new spirited vessel yesterday from a friend in Germany. It is a 100 year old Schoenhut circus clown.



cool, those books are the best, i still need to finish my first one ;D

anyways got some sushi aaaand going grocery shopping later and maybe buying some awesomenauts dlc


----------



## Nunnafinga (Feb 18, 2016)

I got a sea green and white 2DS.It came with Mario Kart 7 pre-installed :


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2016)

Nunnafinga said:


> I got a sea green and white 2DS.It came with Mario Kart 7 pre-installed :



congrats, that looks cool actually  also man now i wish i had mk7, it's fun racing with those japanese peeps lol


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Feb 18, 2016)

i got my bag back and my purse from being stolen from my car.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 18, 2016)

I GOT AN F IN SCIENCE RIGHT NOW XOXO


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 18, 2016)

Nunnafinga said:


> I got a sea green and white 2DS.It came with Mario Kart 7 pre-installed :



That's the same one I have. I got it last summer.


----------



## Chris (Feb 18, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I just got 800 tbt im ready to giveaway XOXO





Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I GOT AN F IN SCIENCE RIGHT NOW XOXO



I already explained yesterday how these posts do not contribute to the thread and if they continue to be posted we'll be moving the thread to The Basement. If you continue to make posts like these you will receive a formal warning. 



Tina said:


> Chaotix said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is to show off *the latest thing (or things) you have purchased*.
> ...





On a less serious note, Meg-Mog bought me a pretty Disney mug yesterday!


----------



## Riyadh (Feb 19, 2016)

I just got a crystal white ASUS UX305 ZenBook Laptop.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 19, 2016)

i bought chocolate...,, i've eaten so much chocolate the last few days )x


----------



## Loriii (Feb 19, 2016)

I got Fire Emblem: Fates today!


----------



## totodile (Feb 19, 2016)

(థᴗథ) today will be a good day


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 19, 2016)

I just got a new tablet the other day, a Nvidia Shield K1. My Samsung Tab Pro (which I LOVED) started having issues with the screen and when I sent it in to Samsung, they tried to charge me $233 to have it fixed. So in my hunt to find a decent replacement...voila!

Samsung effing SUCKS.


----------



## JellyLu (Feb 19, 2016)

I got a new T-shirt from teeturtle I forgot to post D: It's of Umbreon dressed as Darth Vader telling Eevee (dressed as Luke) "I am your father."

Also, today I got 2 Muscovy duck eggs. They were abandoned at a park near my university.  I hope things turn out well for the little fellas ;n;


----------



## stained_cheri (Feb 19, 2016)

Got junk food (chips, chocolates, etc), Kingdom Hearts Re:coded, GBA, and mic stand.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 20, 2016)

Today was my "treat yo self" day and I got some stuff for myself 






I got some new air fresheners for my car, 4 sports bras for working out from Forever 21, 3 pairs of workout pants from American Eagle, 2 dresses and a tank top from Vans, and 2 tank tops and a free fanny pack from PINK.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2016)

Got some eShop credits for my 3ds and bought Phoenix Wright: Dual Destinies and the K.K Slider skin.. technically digital stuff but yeah


----------



## Envy (Feb 21, 2016)

*squeals*

So it's not the most renowned brand, but I found it at a vintage store for relatively cheap. I couldn't resist it. Not pictured today I also got a 19th century flute and an alto clarinet that was turned into a decoration.

I am totally a crazy woodwind lady now. Totally.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2016)

Envy said:


> *squeals*
> 
> So it's not the most renowned brand, but I found it at a vintage store for relatively cheap. I couldn't resist it. Not pictured today I also got a 19th century flute and an alto clarinet that was turned into a decoration.
> 
> I am totally a crazy woodwind lady now. Totally.



Looks so cool, grats on all your stuff =D


----------



## GalacticGhost (Feb 21, 2016)

i don't think this counts but i just won 300 tbt from a giveaway yaaassss

but seriously, i'll probably get something tomorrow as it'll be my birthday


----------



## Tensu (Feb 21, 2016)

SuperStar2361 said:


> i don't think this counts but i just won 300 tbt from a giveaway yaaassss
> 
> but seriously, i'll probably get something tomorrow as it'll be my birthday



Good job btw and happy b-day! \(^o^)/ I got Inkling Girl Amiibo!!!


----------



## Shinylatias (Feb 21, 2016)

I just got a mewtwo amiibo along with a latios EX tin from my sister c:


----------



## mogyay (Feb 21, 2016)

sorry for bad quality but my friend got me this sweatshirt at the weekend heh



Spoiler


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 22, 2016)

Well....I caved in and bought a Wii u today. I was going to wait until the NX came out to see what it's like, but I'm very impatient and there were actually a lot of games on the Wii u I realised I'd love to play....
Anyway, probably still going to get the NX when it comes out, possibly as a present from my other half or family. 
Will be enjoying this for a while now though


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 23, 2016)

Boyfriend got me some stuff off my amazon list for a late valentine's present, got a few really cheap coloring books (they are printed really badly and have like hardly any coloring space to them), three nicer coloring books one has hipster cats in people clothes and its great, and a necklace that is a crescent moon with a little galaxy in the middle. The galaxy hangs a little low so I am going to switch out the O ring to fit it better.


----------



## Elov (Feb 23, 2016)

My boyfriend ordered some birthday presents for me in the mail and they finally arrived! He got me one of those 3d printer pens I can't wait to use it! But I'll probably suck at it lol. We also have a little 12 year old corgi. And she's very dear to me especially because she's so old now. So he got me a mug saying "Corgi butts drive me nuts!" and it has like 10 different drawings of corgi butts surrounding the mug. And a mouse pad with corgizilla written on it, and it has a picture of a giant corgi is destroying some buildings.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2016)

Picked up a few books at the charity store cause they were having a sale already 

Jon Lee Anderson's biography about Che Guevara and Nabokov's "Lolita"


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

got some mouth creme shizz because stubborn sore herps crap.. yes i totally go lick streetlights lol


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 25, 2016)

got two sucky pencil sharpeners today smh... i needed them but i wish i could find better ones to buy smh


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

bought some books for my mom as a late bday gift lol... well they were having a sale at the charity shop so

also i hate pencil sharperner so much aaah


----------



## Ayaya (Feb 25, 2016)

A bit late to post this but yay!  I've been waiting for the game since it was announced.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 25, 2016)

Hopefully I'll be getting a new hard drive soon. Storage is a pain when you're working with hundreds of hours of 1080p60 video footage, lol.


----------



## Loriii (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm so happy that I got a box that has minimal folds. I wish the amiibo packaging inside has the usual art instead of just being blank lol but I'm not complaining. It probably means it wouldn't be sold separately anytime soon.


----------



## Oraki51 (Feb 26, 2016)

Just got in a very, very rare set of Animal Crossing figures from Japan that came out in about 2001. Been searching for these since about 2003 so I'm glad to have come across them.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)

^ahhhh congrats that set looks amazing now i want one too 

got a text from my friend like 8.40 am soi woke up ahudsghufdgdfg


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)

got paid for watching that senhor perv dog so that was nice


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 26, 2016)

i got a fish and chips microwave meal out of the freezer if that counts

real talk though the last thing i bought with my own money was a spongebob popsicle from an ice cream truck near my school


----------



## Chris (Feb 27, 2016)

Passed on new stuff for myself lately to pay for my soon-to-come-home new betta Paris and some improvements to the divided tank he and Roan (will) live in. Today I received some new BiOrb plants, as the old ones tore my poor boy's tail. 








Spoiler: Roan exploring his new plants.


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 27, 2016)

Tina said:


> Passed on new stuff for myself lately to pay for my soon-to-come-home new betta Paris and some improvements to the divided tank he and Roan (will) live in. Today I received some new BiOrb plants, as the old ones tore my poor boy's tail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg I LOVE betas. I had two when I lived in Alaska, the first one we got as an adult and was blue but died after a few months ;-; he was a nice little buddy. His name was Sammy Jenkins XD
We got another one soon after, this one a baby girl. She was red and named Squirrely BoJangles. We moved after a few months and gave her to a friend. She died in March last year I think.. We might be getting another soon

Ah, yes. I just got a new pair of slippers. Quite comfy


----------



## rebornking (Feb 27, 2016)

Soon i will have pokemon moon or sun in 6 months XD


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 27, 2016)

rebornking said:


> Soon i will have pokemon moon or sun in 6 months XD



yeesh here I am who hasn't played since the beginning of G5


----------



## Fantasyrick (Feb 27, 2016)

A birthday cake.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2016)

Tina said:


> Passed on new stuff for myself lately to pay for my soon-to-come-home new betta Paris and some improvements to the divided tank he and Roan (will) live in. Today I received some new BiOrb plants, as the old ones tore my poor boy's tail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahh they look really nice! and your tank is gorgeous ... almost makes me want to get fishes again .. if we had room.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 27, 2016)

I got a can of Pepsi from my fridge if that counts 

And also I got some junk mail today how fun


----------



## AquaStrudel (Feb 27, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> View attachment 165791
> A birthday cake.



Happy Birthday! Now I'm craving cake :3
_______________________________________________________
Today I just got violin! I'm trying to learn how to play, but we had a really old one that didn't work well, so we got a new one. I can't really play a smooth note yet and I'm having a hard time keeping the bow straight... Well, it is only the the first day and it's gonna take some time. Practice makes perfect~!


----------



## Fantasyrick (Feb 27, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> Happy Birthday! Now I'm craving cake :3
> _______________________________________________________
> Today I just got violin! I'm trying to learn how to play, but we had a really old one that didn't work well, so we got a new one. I can't really play a smooth note yet and I'm having a hard time keeping the bow straight... Well, it is only the the first day and it's gonna take some time. Practice makes perfect~!



Thank you!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 27, 2016)

Here's what I recently got:

2 Lokai Bracelets (Blue and Pink)
A Really cute grey dress
and a Black skirt


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 27, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> View attachment 165791
> A birthday cake.



Happy birthday! Hope it was good!


----------



## Fantasyrick (Feb 27, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> Happy birthday! Hope it was good!



Thank you! ^w^


----------



## MintySky (Feb 28, 2016)

I just went to Target and got myself some white jeans and a black and white sleeveless turtleneck top.


----------



## Yuni (Feb 28, 2016)

Last year I had to pay $1- $3 a cd, but this year they were giving them away for free. I raided it. 
Mainly because the lady told me to grab whatever I wanted. 

My boyfriend won the youkai bat from the shooting game. 

... Now I'm sad that I will no longer have an old cd basket to raid next year ; n ;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 28, 2016)

Yuni said:


> View attachment 165848View attachment 165849
> 
> Last year I had to pay $1- $3 a cd, but this year they were giving them away for free. I raided it.
> Mainly because the lady told me to grab whatever I wanted.
> ...



I need those Gudetama chocolates!


----------



## teto (Feb 28, 2016)

Recently decided to buy a few random games for my Xbox One. Picked up Far Cry 4, Rainbow Six Siege and Titanfall for the crack of it. They're good games so far.

ps: i got some american peanut butter m&ms omg kill me they taste too good


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2016)

Picked up a few vinyl records in this druggie old man store today:

Lu?s C?lia - Meu Pa?s aaaahhh yesssss been wanting this forever!
Wigwam - The Lucky Golden Stripes and Starpose  .. just for the sake of it...  they are good!
V/A - Poesia Caboverdiana, Protesta E Luta ... some weird record from cabo verde i assume with some protest/struggle songs idek .. seemed odd enough so I picked it up!


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2016)

More rocks and plants for my main fish tank and supplies for the hamster.


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 2, 2016)

3 new books from a friend ♥ can't wait to dig in!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2016)

quietly-stuttered said:


> 3 new books from a friend ♥ can't wait to dig in!



that's awesome, i wish i knew more book worms around here.. ah ah.

o well got some period pads and chocolate last night


----------



## pipty (Mar 2, 2016)

i got a scolding


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 2, 2016)

preordered ''Free!'' creation notebook series volume 4&5. so excited!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2016)

dank sushi yo! ... cravings xD

might go pick that sonic game up later idek i don't really have any good pants for going outside now lol.. i should probably buy jeans.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2016)

Sonic Colours(that old DS game) for like.. 12 bucks idk the currency rates... used to be way more like 22 bucks and they write out prices with really bad handwriting so I always assume it's like even way more. Bleh.

mountain dew.. ripple teeth.

some manga called "A perfect day for love letters" vol 1.. Seemed less cheesy than the title and I like the drawing style tbqh. got it for like 1-2 bucks lol.

"Calming Colouring - Circles".. bought this cause I don't have too many pages left in the other and this seems way cooler with snoodles and stuff not going over pages since it's hardcover

"Marxist theory of the state" or whatever I should translate the title to... Yeah lol sounds really interesting but I read a lot of weird shizz mango.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 2, 2016)

bought some clothes (two rly nice tshirts and 2 long sleeved shirts)
also bought a 3rd copy of acnl because why not am i right


----------



## Chaotix (Mar 3, 2016)

Normally I don't spend a lot of money on shoes unless it's a good reason but I decided to spend $180 on these ultra boost adidas shoes and cant wait to feel the BOUNCE.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2016)

Chaotix said:


> Normally I don't spend a lot of money on shoes unless it's a good reason but I decided to spend $180 on these ultra boost adidas shoes and cant wait to feel the BOUNCE.



I think I spent like 100 bucks on a pair of shoes once which I kinda regret lmao but yeah they are well-used so wynaut


----------



## JellyLu (Mar 3, 2016)

I was going to get one myself when I go home for Spring Break tomorrow, but my mom just called to surprise me by saying she went and got codes for all 3 re-released Pokemon games  Red, Blue, and Yellooooowww <3 I'm excited, I just hope my 3DS has the space ;;


----------



## Franny (Mar 3, 2016)

i got bayonetta 2 for the wii u a few days ago
:,D


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2016)

JellyLu said:


> I was going to get one myself when I go home for Spring Break tomorrow, but my mom just called to surprise me by saying she went and got codes for all 3 re-released Pokemon games  Red, Blue, and Yellooooowww <3 I'm excited, I just hope my 3DS has the space ;;



Congrats, I so wanna get yellow now ;; only one I never played 'properly' from the old ones...


----------



## mogyay (Mar 3, 2016)

i'm also really tempted to buy yellow  if it isn't too expensive i might buy it this weekend

uh that's all i have to say really but to stay on topic i bought some rocket


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2016)

mogyay said:


> i'm also really tempted to buy yellow  if it isn't too expensive i might buy it this weekend
> 
> uh that's all i have to say really but to stay on topic i bought some rocket



yeah i haven't checked my currency yet but it's so bad wouldn't surprise me one sht if it's way overpriced though 

also ya finished way too much nacho crisps earlier


----------



## piske (Mar 3, 2016)

I bought two yummy cupcakes from my favorite treat shop


----------



## ashnoona (Mar 4, 2016)

i JUST GOT FAUNA EEEEEEE! ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

glue stick and dish-washing liquid, about to head down the booze store now though c:


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 4, 2016)

UPS is delivering my pink 2DS this afternoon!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 4, 2016)

bought some chew sticks for my hamsters


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 4, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> UPS is delivering my pink 2DS this afternoon!
> 
> View attachment 166280



That is a very cute 2DS!
I got $10! :- )


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

Hermione Granger said:


> That is a very cute 2DS!
> I got $10! :- )



noice hopefully getting that amount of bucks next week ayy :3

and yes 2ds' looks really cool, i love the oras one they made before!


----------



## Pokes (Mar 4, 2016)

Spoiler










Picked up TPHD today, can't wait to play it!! ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

I WANT THAT AMIIBO dude.

got some candy and shizz i guess x))


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Mar 5, 2016)

I don't have them yet, but my hubby got them for me as an early birthday present. I saw em online months ago and fell in love, but they've been discontinued so I had to find them on eBay...can't wait to have them! So pretty. Much wow.


----------



## mirukushake (Mar 5, 2016)

Stole my SO's Vita to play these games! They're both super fun so far



Also got Masuda's Psyduck from the Pokemon Center. The tickets to get his autograph were gone by the time I got there though


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 5, 2016)

I got 2 big bags of frozen mice XD It was neat because they came with dry ice in the bag with them and I got to watch it smoke when I opened the package, it was like old school mad scientist in a scifi movie XD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

mirukushake said:


> Stole my SO's Vita to play these games! They're both super fun so far
> 
> View attachment 166380
> 
> Also got Masuda's Psyduck from the Pokemon Center. The tickets to get his autograph were gone by the time I got there though



Japan gets everything physical ;o

grats though!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 5, 2016)

jst got dsum dank headphones bc my computer speakers ARE broekn xoxo


----------



## mirukushake (Mar 5, 2016)

Moko said:


> Japan gets everything physical ;o
> 
> grats though!



Haha yeah, digital version of games aren't popular at all here. But it's not too bad, cause you can sell anything you don't like back for a really good price, and used copies are abundant everywhere!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

mirukushake said:


> Haha yeah, digital version of games aren't popular at all here. But it's not too bad, cause you can sell anything you don't like back for a really good price, and used copies are abundant everywhere!



opposite here, everything like those games are digital only because of the bad distribution and those game are considered obscure  I hate digital smh, I only get it if I really have to ugh.


----------



## Loriii (Mar 5, 2016)

I just got Twilight Princess HD last night!


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 5, 2016)

I bought my mum Flesh and Blood by Patricia Cornwell, because that's what she wanted for mothers day tomorrow c:


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

some booze? was thinking of buying a game as well but i need to save lol


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 7, 2016)

got some sakura pan (bread) and it tastes to nice!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2016)

instant ramen and milk. i hate buying groceries but we didn't have it at home so ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2016)

small stabilo pens with a thinner end/tip for the small areas my new coloring book has : D! and bought a burger and coffee in town before i hit the movies!


----------



## Mariah (Mar 7, 2016)

I got a blood test.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

got my bangs trimmed and it actually looks good.. also a dank large sushi! (although they forgot the miso soup freaking televisa bishes)


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 8, 2016)

A Sims 4 Expansion Pack oh wait nvm I can't ****ING LOG OUT OF MY ORIGIN ACCOUNT


----------



## Tao (Mar 9, 2016)

Gatomon didn't 'officially' come with the game, I just found a seller on eBay selling them both together. Was pretty happy I found that since Gatomon was always my favorite <3


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2016)

Tao said:


> View attachment 166710
> 
> Gatomon didn't 'officially' come with the game, I just found a seller on eBay selling them both together. Was pretty happy I found that since Gatomon was always my favorite <3



do i see neptunia there too? marry me.

ah that's awesome, my fav was always nefertimon haha <3

anyways got some groceries.. :3 fun life i have right


----------



## Tao (Mar 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> do i see neptunia there too? marry me.
> 
> ah that's awesome, my fav was always nefertimon haha <3
> 
> anyways got some groceries.. :3 fun life i have right



Yea, I read the premise of it and thought "that sounds silly" so I bought the collection. I've heard the name tossed around for ges but I only actually looked into what it is like a week ago.

I know I'm in for a fun time when I look at what DLC the PS4 Neptunia has (because I was just browsing from curiosity) and it's mostly just bikini's and pajamas. 



Gatomon had a monopoly on all the best Digivolutions xD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2016)

Tao said:


> Yea, I read the premise of it and thought "that sounds silly" so I bought the collection. I've heard the name tossed around for ges but I only actually looked into what it is like a week ago.
> 
> I know I'm in for a fun time when I look at what DLC the PS4 Neptunia has (because I was just browsing from curiosity) and it's mostly just bikini's and pajamas.
> 
> ...



Nice nice, I've played a few of them for Vita and I have the first "Rebirth" on Steam as well.

Haha yea. I think the 2nd is the most perv one not counting Megadimension for PS4 lol


----------



## mogyay (Mar 9, 2016)

i got this cute off the shoulder top, a mustard roll neck (ok idk about this but i like the colour), a new eyebrow brush (from real techniques bold metals collection, a throw, some new pillowcases, a candle, some tights, a heat defence spray and a texture spray woooo


----------



## teto (Mar 9, 2016)

well i got a high level in one of my classes does that count


----------



## Javocado (Mar 9, 2016)

Tfw you go hunting for March Pokemon of the month (Celebi) and walk out with April's


----------



## piichinu (Mar 9, 2016)

I got a $20 eshop card for revelations and stopped at the chocolate factory to get gummy worms and white chocolate covered pretzels with rainbow sprinkle things


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 9, 2016)

Got some art from ardrey ^~^


----------



## piichinu (Mar 9, 2016)

im about to get a ban rofl


----------



## tae (Mar 9, 2016)

i just got another warning / infraction.


----------



## JellyLu (Mar 9, 2016)

I got a stuffed tiger and a tiger shirt from visiting the zoo! IT was because I was finally able to visit to see the new baby tiger <3 Thank goodness for spring break haha


----------



## kassie (Mar 10, 2016)

i'm such a weeb sometimes omfg



Spoiler:


----------



## teto (Mar 10, 2016)

taesaek said:


> i just got another warning / infraction.



inb4 it was ur sig


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

taesaek said:


> i just got another warning / infraction.



lol tell me about it i have like 3 pages lmao

also i got a toenail getting ingrown again.. ****


----------



## trickyfox (Mar 10, 2016)

I got this *very very very cute* Animal Crossing cover plate.


Spoiler










There was also a HHD one, but this one was just too cute!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

^nice
i got some lunch and had to buy eggs and butter for baking bleh butter is freaking expensive here, atleast the one you need to sue for baking and food, the one you use on sandwiches ain't that bad well


----------



## teto (Mar 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> ^nice
> i got some lunch and had to buy eggs and butter for baking bleh butter is freaking expensive here, atleast the one you need to *sue* for baking and food, the one you use on sandwiches ain't that bad well



moko sues butter


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

Delishush said:


> moko sues butter



LOL *use sorry my typing skeelz are su gud mango


----------



## Peter (Mar 11, 2016)

I got Tales of Zestiria on PS4, loads of packs of instant noodles, and new shoes:



Spoiler:  these


----------



## Bowie (Mar 11, 2016)

Somebody just bought me a ?5 gift card on Swagbucks. That was a little strange.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2016)

got paid for my work lol so that's nice with some extra $$ I suppose also a grilled sandwich for dinner

and mom bought me crisps


----------



## moonphyx (Mar 11, 2016)

My mom got me Burger King  I think she's planning to get me a game soon. Not sure what to pick though cx


----------



## Fantasyrick (Mar 12, 2016)

Yass.


----------



## cherriielle (Mar 12, 2016)

Got a new dress today! I'm so happy, Luminous Sanctuary has been a dream print for a while!


----------



## meowduck (Mar 12, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> Got a new dress today! I'm so happy, Luminous Sanctuary has been a dream print for a while!



Pretty!!!

I've got hair dye c:<


----------



## Kuroh (Mar 12, 2016)

a little pillow of Izaya laying on a macaron


----------



## dawsoncreek (Mar 12, 2016)

I got some cranberry juice...OceanSpray...the good stuff


----------



## meowduck (Mar 13, 2016)

Got my tax return!!! *happy dance*


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> Got a new dress today! I'm so happy, Luminous Sanctuary has been a dream print for a while!



nice dress yo : D!

also i got some mtn dew aaaand some books:

Jos? Saramago - Cain
Fernando Pessoa - Message/Mensagem
Yoko Ono - _Ima anata ni ****te moraitai koto_ .. idk what its english name is or if it's even published in other languages than japanese and swedish but.. uh yes.

edit because i always forget about the **** censor thing


----------



## piske (Mar 14, 2016)

A pistachio macaron. It was so good :3


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2016)

pinelle said:


> A pistachio macaron. It was so good :3



oh god pistachio XD macarons are yum though!


----------



## Delphine (Mar 14, 2016)

Today I got two Pinkie Pie ponies (from My Little Pony) that I had bought on Instagram. I added them to my collection, they look neat


----------



## Jacob (Mar 14, 2016)

Just got Legend Of Zelda: Triforce Heroes. Its a late Xmas gift and quiet a small one at that

Excited to play it tho, should be a nice pick-me-up


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2016)

dank large sushi! they remembered the freaking miso this time at least x3


----------



## Tao (Mar 16, 2016)

Senran Kagura Estival Versus turned up, which was a surprise, because I kinda forgot/didn't know it was out this month.




I think this is probably my favorite special edition. It's just a really nice package. It's also nice that the box isn't covered in friggin' logo's and age ratings, it's just a nice box. *Really* big for what's in it, but still nice.




Spoiler:  And because the presentation box is nice










But could somebody explain to me why the barcode on the 'postage box' has boobs?



The postman probably thinks I've ordered a sex toy...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2016)

because senran kagura is a boobs game? LMAO

but aaah nice edition dude now i want it and i don't even have a ps4 lol


----------



## Tao (Mar 16, 2016)

Moko said:


> because senran kagura is a boobs game? LMAO
> 
> but aaah nice edition dude now i want it and i don't even have a ps4 lol




True, but why did they give the bar code nipples!? That makes the postage box the most sexually explicit thing about it (because nipples are pure evil, but big jiggly boobies are fine).


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2016)

Spoiler: Found the exact shade of purple I've been looking for!


----------



## meowduck (Mar 16, 2016)

Bought some vans and hair product c:


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2016)

Some groceries, and a fanta at the movies lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> True, but why did they give the bar code nipples!? That makes the postage box the most sexually explicit thing about it (because nipples are pure evil, but big jiggly boobies are fine).



Because Japanese games.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 17, 2016)

Treated myself today with a horchata, pizza, a new beanie, new shoes, new pants, and a poop green long sleeve. The cherry on top would have to be when I went to play Smash with a couple of pals. My pal hosting had an extra Mew pin from his Pokemon TCG set and he said he would give it to me if I beat him 99-stock and let's just say I have another piece of Poke-merch ohoho.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Mar 17, 2016)

I got a cute Chocolate Lolita Bag from angelic pretty in the post. I'm super over the moon with it as it completes a full coordinate.


----------



## meowduck (Mar 17, 2016)

Got a job interview cx yayish


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2016)

pick n mix candy while in town as well as some coffee and a 'semla'.


----------



## padfoot6 (Mar 17, 2016)

Got some powdered donuts and I'm going shopping later c:


----------



## Delphine (Mar 17, 2016)

Got two gorgeous My Little Pony toys that I had ordered, as well as the Mulan Funko POP, the Golden Mushu Funko POP and a Santa Jack Skellington Dorbz <3


----------



## Javocado (Mar 17, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Treated myself today with a horchata, pizza, a new beanie, new shoes, new pants, and a poop green long sleeve. The cherry on top would have to be when I went to play Smash with a couple of pals. My pal hosting had an extra Mew pin from his Pokemon TCG set and he said he would give it to me if I beat him 99-stock and let's just say I have another piece of Poke-merch ohoho.



Oh, I forgot to mention these too~!


----------



## Elov (Mar 17, 2016)

Oyasumi Punpun/Goodnight Punpun was finally released in English 2 days ago. Just got my copy in the mail today. And it's just too damn beautiful. I've been waiting over 4 years for this to be printed in English. Well... Time to destroy myself again. c:


----------



## aericell (Mar 17, 2016)

Sing For You albums came today ~


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 17, 2016)

Bought: Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni.....1? (Idfk the order confuses me); Bakuman 3; and Parasyte: The Maxim 1 ;D

They won't come 'till Tuesday, and I'll be at my mum's until Friday //cri evrytiem


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2016)

mushroom instant ramen hahahuhu. just needed something for lunch so yea


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 18, 2016)

I found these pretty shells at the beach today


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> I found these pretty shells at the beach today



aaah awesome, i love the black one!

also got some beer and candy so yay!


----------



## eeniemeaniepatchouli (Mar 18, 2016)

i got socks off ebay with van gogh's starry night on them


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2016)

eeniemeaniepatchouli said:


> i got socks off ebay with van gogh's starry night on them



jfc i want those.... grats!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 18, 2016)

My boyfriend returned yesterday and gave me my anniversary gift and it was really unexpected 




That and a lil Espurr finger puppet :,,,)

The amiibo lost an ear (sadly) and it stands on an inkling boy amiibo base so I get to actually interact with Tim


----------



## meowduck (Mar 18, 2016)

Pringles and skittles c:


----------



## milkyi (Mar 19, 2016)

Picked this up earlier today. I'm really excited for #153!


----------



## Jay363 (Mar 19, 2016)

I got some new makeup :3


----------



## piichinu (Mar 19, 2016)

I got a pencil made out of bark, a cute mini notebook, a wooden frog that makes frog sounds on its back, and huckleberry salt water taffy


----------



## boujee (Mar 19, 2016)

Got the new fire emblem game and so far it fcking sucks


----------



## Seren (Mar 20, 2016)

Jay363 said:


> I got some new makeup :3



oooh what did you get, i love makeup so much


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2016)

got some eshop credits.. getting pokemon yellow later! also some mochi ice cream but it melted lol :/


----------



## Peter (Mar 21, 2016)

I got a new jacket, some nutella pancakes and more incense sticks for my room

life is good


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 21, 2016)

Over the last few days, I've been running around to different stores to buy the new Series 3 Amiibo cards. I've managed to get 90 out of 100!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

some beer and bought groceries, pokemon yellow and the garden streetpass game earlier!


----------



## davidlblack (Mar 21, 2016)

got some cheez its out of the cabinet.


----------



## cIementine (Mar 21, 2016)

i got three tsum tsums in the mail. rapunzel, pascal, and oswald the lucky rabbit.


----------



## piichinu (Mar 21, 2016)

i got a rly good 4-course meal at my fave restaurant


----------



## Balverine (Mar 21, 2016)

I got Harvest Moon 3 and Harvest Moon on the 3DS eshop \o/
Now I don't have to fight with my gameboy charger every time I wanna play them


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 22, 2016)

New Haru figure from free! yay~


----------



## JellyLu (Mar 22, 2016)

I got a Pokemon Card Guide! I found it online and figured...why not? I have a loooot of cards that I just organized and I'd like to see the value of my collection ^^ I already know I have some first editions and promos worth some dough (though I'd never sell ;3)

I also got a Pokemon sticker book because wheeee stickers~


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

some groceries and a membership on aqw lol


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 24, 2016)

I had a good day! I went to the salon and my favorite stylist cut my hair into a cute bob. Then I got some ice cream because it's, like, 80 degrees outside. I also got a new shampoo and conditioner to try because they were having a sale and she said the cheap crap I've been using is making my hair waxy. Oops. LOL. And, finally, the Jingle Amiibo card I bought from eBay arrived.


----------



## mogyay (Mar 24, 2016)

a bottle of prosecco for one
cheesecake


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

stardew valley friend got me that game earlier.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2016)

Mom got me a nostalgia book for easter gift : D the title would probably translate to 'a thousand swedish classics' or something.. i remember we had it in the high school library dang.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 25, 2016)

i got a ton of candy. and now i feel kinda sick


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 25, 2016)

just ordered a japan crate!


----------



## meowduck (Mar 25, 2016)

I got harvest moon a new beginning so late but yay!!


----------



## duckvely (Mar 25, 2016)

Spoiler: a few things






Spoiler: some stuff














Spoiler: erasers













Spoiler: SFY ALBUM <3


----------



## LilyACNL (Mar 25, 2016)

bogummy said:


> Spoiler: a few things
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those erasers are v/ cute lol~


----------



## piske (Mar 25, 2016)

An Easter egg filled with candy from my coworker~


----------



## Kuroh (Mar 25, 2016)

some Animal Crossing Amiibo since they finally dropped down in price


----------



## Fantasyrick (Mar 26, 2016)

I'm getting pokken tournament rn!^_^


----------



## f11 (Mar 27, 2016)

I got pokken, fire emblem awakening, birthright, conquest and revelation. Lots of games for me to play atm.


----------



## 111111111111 (Mar 27, 2016)

I got a ymca membership today


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 27, 2016)

Ilovemarkiplier said:


> I got a ymca membership today



Surprised you didn't post about getting a proxy.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 27, 2016)

Ilovemarkiplier said:


> I got a ymca membership today



Wow. Six eggs in your first hour. You're a real pro.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 27, 2016)

My Baymax plushie came in a couple days ago.



Spoiler: Baymax ♥







​


----------



## Araie (Mar 27, 2016)

A Pichu plushie and Pokemon Soul Silver! (I've been wanting Soul Silver forever.) 


Spoiler: Pichu plushie! (I didn't take it; it was just off of Google Images.)


----------



## RainbowPanda (Mar 27, 2016)

Ooh well recently I finally got the Too Faced Chocolate Bon Bons palette, since I couldn't find a dupe anywhere >-< So far, I love it so much!  
I also got two new lipsticks: one of them I got on the ferry from L'Oreal... since my makeup addiction had to be satisfied xD
The other one my friend got for me so we can match... it's a lovely matte pink shade from Maybelline :3
Finally, I got a new Japanese Kanji book! Learning them is so satisfying :3


----------



## N e s s (Mar 27, 2016)

Oh you know Chocolate bunny, Reeses pieces, some tic tacs, and i'm going out in an hour walmart to buy a Green yarn yoshi amiibo at last 
Oh and maybe some pocky or another amiibo...


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Mar 27, 2016)

I got a new (used) iPod Nano from my mom for my birthday. She gave it to me early since I won't be seeing her (or anyone) on my actual birthday.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 27, 2016)

I bought a stroller for my cat!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2016)

shampoo cause we ran out of it earlier :3 also gonna go to the movies later and i need to buy dinner hmmm


----------



## ellarella (Mar 28, 2016)

i got homemade crispbread and a big box of chocolate from my grandma, a chocolate easter bunny from my sister and a book she designed, a book about running and a glass bottle for water from my mom

EASTER WAS BOUNTIFUL


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 28, 2016)

i got even more candy.... .... yeah .



Mariah said:


> I bought a stroller for my cat!



why does your cat need a stroller


----------



## cornimer (Mar 28, 2016)

I got a lot of chocolate for Easter and also a pink yarn yoshi! Now my sister and I have all three.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 28, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> i got even more candy.... .... yeah .
> 
> 
> 
> why does your cat need a stroller


So we can go on walks.


----------



## seliph (Mar 28, 2016)

I finally got my Aurora and my Michiru



Spoiler


----------



## Chaotix (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 28, 2016)

Yesterday I got some Easter candy and 40 dollars which I spent 30 of on Black Butler manga.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 29, 2016)

Bought Bowie a big enclosure, it's gunna be 4 feet long, 2 feet deep, and one foot tall, so he'll have a lot of room to explore around it and be a happy snek =D


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2016)

nvll said:


> I finally got my Aurora and my Michiru
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



i want the michiru and haruka ones :v


----------



## Acruoxil (Mar 29, 2016)

Got myself a PS4 with GTA V and a fancy TV the other day. It's been keeping me busy.



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2016)

^noice

well instant ramen and yogurt lel


----------



## piichinu (Mar 29, 2016)

i got a lucina amiibo, and both fates tcg packs. ill post pics when they arrive in the mail <3


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2016)

bought two tops/shirts and some undies lel i needed those and they weren't terribly expensive either! also mom bought me some really teeeeny donuts <3


----------



## lars708 (Mar 30, 2016)

I got a cold

Yippee...


----------



## N a t (Mar 30, 2016)

Spaghetti...


----------



## Mariah (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 1, 2016)

Spoiler: I got this amazing video!



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBFVo5IUDVQ


----------



## piske (Apr 1, 2016)

My sister bought me a cute new water bottle that I really wanted :3


----------



## piichinu (Apr 1, 2016)

here's 1


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 2, 2016)

I got my hair dyed a bit of pink last week! Everyone's been saying it looks nice, some are asking me if I'm going through an emo phase lmao
I also bought a knitted bunny and a macaron purse yesterday bc I was hella stressed and they weren't that expensive (the bunny cost like $5 and the purse cost around $2.5) and they were soooo cute.



Spoiler: :3


----------



## Mariah (Apr 2, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> I got my hair dyed a bit of pink last week! Everyone's been saying it looks nice, some are asking me if I'm going through an emo phase lmao
> I also bought a knitted bunny and a macaroon purse yesterday bc I was hella stressed and they weren't that expensive (the bunny cost like $5 and the purse cost around $2.5) and they were soooo cute. ����
> 
> 
> ...



That's a macaron not a macaroon.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 2, 2016)

Mariah said:


> That's a macaron not a macaroon.



Oh oops. Lemme edit that. ; v; (Maracons aren't really common here so I had no idea if there was a difference between a single o and a double o haha.)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 2, 2016)

Alright, who's gonna help me out and take away my credit card. This isn't even the stuff I ordered online that's on its way here. 



Spoiler: what I bought today













There's two bath bombs in the little bags. Lush is taking over my life


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 3, 2016)

I got this cute Totoro night light


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 3, 2016)

Bought a new set of dress clothes, shoes included. Getting the pants altered because it's impossible to find something with my waist size. Wallet is hating me right now.  But now I'll be ready for Vegas in a week.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 3, 2016)

i bought a bunch of paper. lmao.


----------



## Derpykat (Apr 3, 2016)

_Bought some DLC for Project DIVA f 2nd.~_


----------



## Ploom (Apr 3, 2016)

*I just got a my first Mathmos Telstar lava lamp in the mail yesterday from a stranger I met on oozinggoo.com

Gotta love it, no?




*​


----------



## Byngo (Apr 3, 2016)

I bought a Rose Gold iPad Pro 9.7 and I'm loving it~

all my devices are gonna be rose gold from now on omg I love the color


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 3, 2016)

3 bouts of corrupted data and a steam code.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Apr 3, 2016)

I got a Copic refill of B99, since I had run out of that colour (can you tell it's my favourite colour?).


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2016)

Bulbabear said:


> *I just got a my first Mathmos Telstar lava lamp in the mail yesterday from a stranger I met on oozinggoo.com
> 
> Gotta love it, no?
> 
> ...



lava lamps are the sht...grats


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2016)

Derpykat said:


> _Bought some DLC for Project DIVA f 2nd.~_



OMG I WANT
I'm kinda not making myself buy it until I get perfect in all the songs on extreme *^*


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 4, 2016)

got some junk food from the japanese market


----------



## Ookami (Apr 4, 2016)

Yesterday I bought home The songbird <3
https://www.google.se/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiFs6H40vXLAhVI8ywKHRpkB7EQjRwIBw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.zavvi.com%2Fmerch-action-figures%2Fbioshock-infinite-songbird-limited-6-inch-pop-vinyl-figure%2F11195008.html&psig=AFQjCNGlXSgE7ghgWK4z2fmvjpr_8qSmIg&ust=1459882137028076


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2016)

some booze and crisps yay  also some dough.


----------



## Acruoxil (Apr 5, 2016)

Snagged this on eBay for cheap. Turned out it was actually imported from Arabia or something. But hey at least the DLC codes worked on my EU account.


----------



## ellarella (Apr 5, 2016)

i got a haircut and four bags of frozen strawberries


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2016)

Ares said:


> *Snagged this on eBay for cheap.* Turned out it was actually imported from Arabia or something. But hey at least the DLC codes worked on my EU account.



ahem.... yes lol. nice still though

also got candy and doughnuts


----------



## Acruoxil (Apr 5, 2016)

Moko said:


> ahem.... yes lol. nice still though
> 
> also got candy and doughnuts



Yeah, the game is a blast trust me


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2016)

Ares said:


> Yeah, the game is a blast trust me



ya but lol ofc it's cheap if it's foreign versions


----------



## Acruoxil (Apr 5, 2016)

Moko said:


> ya but lol ofc it's cheap if it's foreign versions



it actually wasnt THAT cheap lol, i just happened to use an ebay discount code that was still valid from my previous purchase haha. and 2 days later amazon had this very game on sale at a cheaper rate than i bought it for. Still does, and boy did that tick me off.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 5, 2016)

Got a waffle today. It was SO good.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2016)

Ares said:


> it actually wasnt THAT cheap lol, i just happened to use an ebay discount code that was still valid from my previous purchase haha. and 2 days later amazon had this very game on sale at a cheaper rate than i bought it for. Still does, and boy did that tick me off.



ah... probably because of that sticker though


----------



## himeki (Apr 5, 2016)

i got a preorder for the fates special edition :3c


----------



## cherriielle (Apr 5, 2016)

I got a Karamatsu phone case from [blacklimes] and it's precious and I love it


----------



## Loriii (Apr 5, 2016)

I got a new HD Smart TV and a home theater.


----------



## Eldin (Apr 5, 2016)

Picked up LoZ: Majora's Mask 3D and HM: DS Cute today.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2016)

Some groceries.. also traded in some games for Pok?mon Y.. hhah no I don't like it too much but willing to give it a chance just cause Sun/Moon coming later this year I wanna get back into it..

aaaaahh yesss ALSO I FOUND A VINYL RECORD WITH SERGIO GODINHO YES.

"De Pequenino se Torce o Destino" to be more precise.. yes yes yes


----------



## meowduck (Apr 6, 2016)

Green hair dye OH YES YES YES


----------



## piichinu (Apr 6, 2016)

GOT THIS CANON URL FOR THE LOW LOW PRICE OF $20 IN ITUNES CARDS
http://princess-lucina.tumblr.com/


----------



## himeki (Apr 6, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> I got a Karamatsu phone case from [blacklimes] and it's precious and I love it



 looks really cool!


----------



## Javocado (Apr 6, 2016)

I got a nice coat at Target and of course some Fish Tacos!!


----------



## jiny (Apr 7, 2016)

i got some new purple converse!!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2016)

food.. about to go grab a mew code and idek could use a new pair of jeans.


----------



## focus (Apr 7, 2016)

i got ariana grande's vivaglam lipstick and lipglass! i'm not rlly digging the lipglass but the lipstick is bomb af



Spoiler: this crappy camera isnt doing justice loooool


----------



## Chris (Apr 7, 2016)

_Dead or Alive Xtreme 3: Fortune_. Had to import as they won't release it in the west, but between the thank-you-supporters preorder discount and economy shipping from Singapore (took about a fortnight to get here) I only ended up paying ?43 total! It costs about ?40 to buy a game at launch here.


----------



## Acruoxil (Apr 7, 2016)

Tina said:


> _Dead or Alive Xtreme 3: Fortune_. Had to import as they won't release it in the west, but between the thank-you-supporters preorder discount and economy shipping from Singapore (took about a fortnight to get here) I only ended up paying ?43 total! It costs about ?40 to buy a game at launch here.



Hey that's a great snatch  Let me know what you think of the game!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2016)

Tina said:


> _Dead or Alive Xtreme 3: Fortune_. Had to import as they won't release it in the west, but between the thank-you-supporters preorder discount and economy shipping from Singapore (took about a fortnight to get here) I only ended up paying ?43 total! It costs about ?40 to buy a game at launch here.



aahhh grats  I love that boob voucher thing lol


----------



## Acruoxil (Apr 7, 2016)

Moko said:


> aahhh grats  I love that boob voucher thing lol



DoA is an incredibly sexualized game lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2016)

Ares said:


> DoA is an incredibly sexualized game lol.



You don't say x]] Lol still doesn't worse than Criminal Girls (2) haha


----------



## kayleee (Apr 7, 2016)

Some new shoes


----------



## Colour Bandit (Apr 7, 2016)

Bought a Tassimo coffee machine, got it on offer with a free pack of coffee pods for it but the guy helping me was kind enough to swap the coffee pack for the Oreo Hot Chocolate as I don't drink coffee!  Gonna end up sharing it with my housemates, but they all have to buy their own pods for it. I also got two ?10 off codes for registering it on the Tassimo website so I stocked up on some online exclusive pods (a Strawberry and rose tea and Chai Latte), Milka Hot Chocolate for my boyfriend and a carousel stand for all my pods  saving the other voucher for my next payday :3


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 7, 2016)

i've been pretty good at not buying clothes recently but then i really wanted a long skirt so i got one. i'm excited for it 


Spoiler


----------



## Javocado (Apr 8, 2016)

Secret Base Cyndaquil came through today and it's adorable!!


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 8, 2016)

I got a new low beam headlamp bulb for the car!  odds of getting pulled over by the cops reduced by 90%!

also got a bottle of Honda power steering fluid.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Secret Base Cyndaquil came through today and it's adorable!!



<3 cute also dat umbreon plush a+++++


----------



## Chris (Apr 8, 2016)

Ares said:


> Hey that's a great snatch  Let me know what you think of the game!



I've played around seven and a half hours so far and loving it. I've been a fan of the DOA games since 2001 and the Xtreme titles since 2003, so I might be a teeny tiny bit biased. (; I saw a review for it stating 1.5/10 last night and couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

Tina said:


> I've played around seven and a half hours so far and loving it. I've been a fan of the DOA games since 2001 and the Xtreme titles since 2003, so I might be a teeny tiny bit biased. (; I saw a review for it stating 1.5/10 last night and couldn't help but laugh.



Let me guess...

Anyways got some red wine for tonight


----------



## Chris (Apr 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> Let me guess...
> 
> Anyways got some red wine for tonight



Guess? 

Heh, I just gave my flatmate money as she left the house to pick me up a bottle of red too.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

Tina said:


> Guess?
> 
> Heh, I just gave my flatmate money as she left the house to pick me up a bottle of red too.



What kind of site that was.. or is it just some regular review person?

Ah, great minds think alike


----------



## ellarella (Apr 8, 2016)

i got my key for dark souls 3  only four more days


----------



## Chris (Apr 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> What kind of site that was.. or is it just some regular review person?
> 
> Ah, great minds think alike



Oh no lol, it was by Jed Whitaker for Destructoid.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

Tina said:


> Oh no lol, it was by Jed Whitaker for Destructoid.



Ah, I thought it was those 'fem-nazi' reviewers, they always clank down on that and Senran Kagura and whatnot out there.


----------



## Chris (Apr 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> Ah, I thought it was those 'fem-nazi' reviewers, they always clank down on that and Senran Kagura and whatnot out there.



Yea I know what you mean. God bless those people trying to boycott the release, otherwise I wouldn't have gotten my "thank you supporters!!" discount!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

Tina said:


> Yea I know what you mean. God bless those people trying to boycott the release, otherwise I wouldn't have gotten my "thank you supporters!!" discount!



Yep, those are all around here.. And I guess that's a good thing indeed


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2016)

Mom got us tix for Don Henley's show here in June  And I bought some hair dye so I can get my hair done tomorrow hopefully


----------



## Loriii (Apr 9, 2016)

I've been wanting to have this awesome Super Mario Maker faceplate. 
Good thing that I saw one on stock yesterday


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Apr 9, 2016)

I got a frame for my diploma. My BS came in yesterday  I also got a journal so I can start writing down ideas for a book I want to write.


----------



## sej (Apr 9, 2016)

I just got a ps2! Yes I know that the ps2 and quite old but I LOVE playing the games that I used to play when I was a kid, it brings back so many good memories!!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2016)

Sej said:


> I just got a ps2! Yes I know that the ps2 and quite old but I LOVE playing the games that I used to play when I was a kid, it brings back so many good memories!!



hey nothing wrong with that, i used to have most nintendo tv consoles way back because i love having the physical things


----------



## Mariah (Apr 9, 2016)

I got a puppy.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 9, 2016)

I just bought the Frozen theme for my 3ds. ♥
It plays "Let it go" in the background! brb crying.




Spoiler: ♥






​


----------



## Mariah (Apr 9, 2016)

Here she is!


----------



## StarUrchin (Apr 9, 2016)

Im getting a puppy soon!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 9, 2016)

Okay.. I finally got in all the stuff I ordered online. There's a bunch so I'm gonna put it in a spoiler. 



Spoiler: why do I spend all my money








50th Anniversary Vans!! 





A bunch of good smelling body wash/body scrub! And a wallflower with different scented plug-ins! 





I couldn't get a better photo, but this necklace from wearfelicity.com









Some awesome stickers!! the G-Eazy sticker is for my sister cause I guess I wanna be nice to her. I just have to figure out where I wanna put the N64 sticker!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2016)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Okay.. I finally got in all the stuff I ordered online. There's a bunch so I'm gonna put it in a spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



noice shoes dood  i love the pattern.. also got some groceries last night :3


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 11, 2016)

I just got a quart of 5w20 motor oil.



Mariah said:


> Here she is!



what kind of dog is she?  looks part boxer, part hound to me...


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Apr 11, 2016)

I got the Sumikko Gurashi stationary and notebooks I ordered, along with more plushes. I just love those cute little things. I've just ordered another Sumikko Gurashi keychain, plush storage box and 3 new t shirts from Listen Flavor.


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 11, 2016)

So I got my driver's license today. The appointment was initially cancelled due to weather conditions (snow in April, like what) but there was no way I was waiting another 2-3 weeks, so I waited... and waited... and haggled ... until they let me to take it! I passed yaaaaa


----------



## Mariah (Apr 11, 2016)

King Dad said:


> I just got a quart of 5w20 motor oil.
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of dog is she?  looks part boxer, part hound to me...



Pit bull terrier mix. Probably part boxer.


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 11, 2016)

Mariah said:


> Pit bull terrier mix. Probably part boxer.



ah, i thought maybe pit bull, but her muzzle didnt look as broad as what pit bulls usually have, i'd say she's definitely a mix then-- she looks super cute, enjoy!

(also, it's wild how much her markings look just like my dog):



Spoiler


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 11, 2016)

I got a Chewbacca tsum tsum

Look at the lil fur ball


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Apr 11, 2016)

Dark Souls 3


----------



## Acruoxil (Apr 13, 2016)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Okay.. I finally got in all the stuff I ordered online. There's a bunch so I'm gonna put it in a spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are some fancy snags! Digging the necklace.

Just bought this. It's definitely keeping me occupied.


----------



## Aloha (Apr 13, 2016)

Just got some hair bleach.I need to bleach the roots of my hair because they're near black.


----------



## Balverine (Apr 13, 2016)

I got this cute little Houndoom charm I commissioned someone for!


----------



## jiny (Apr 13, 2016)

i got an iphone 5s since i couldn't get the SE but it's the same thing basically so woo


----------



## Loriii (Apr 15, 2016)

I got Bravely Second US Collector's Edition today! It's so huge and heavy when compared to the first game's CE


----------



## ACNLover10 (Apr 15, 2016)

I got 2 new 3ds games for Easter:

The Legend of Zelda: A Link between Worlds
Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer


----------



## Heyden (Apr 15, 2016)

I got new shoes today


----------



## ACNLover10 (Apr 15, 2016)

I just got water and a sandwich. lol


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2016)

Marco Bodt said:


> I got this cute little Houndoom charm I commissioned someone for!



hmm i recognize that artist ;o noice one though!

and yeah i got some dough which is good i need new stuff lol my shirt collection is sad


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 15, 2016)

A mystery deviant just gave me a month Core, I love you mystery man!


----------



## Dim (Apr 15, 2016)

My mom got me a new samsung phone... then I woke up lol XDDDDD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 16, 2016)

Got a box of series 3 amiibo cards and some presents for my boyfriend.


----------



## Wholockian (Apr 16, 2016)

I just got Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain and Dying Light

I also preordered Uncharted 4


----------



## ellarella (Apr 16, 2016)

i got Ryu Murakami's In the Miso Soup and eight bags of frozen berries


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2016)

ellarella said:


> i got Ryu Murakami's In the Miso Soup and eight bags of frozen berries



awesome book.

also got new earphones for my mp3 player.. needed those and not too expensive c:


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2016)

got a cute pastel pink dress with b/w leaf patterns on it..  and i got some nice discount on it too!


----------



## Derpykat (Apr 17, 2016)

_Volume 1 of my Hetalia: Axis Powers Manga arrived.
yay ♡_


----------



## Chaotix (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Dim (Apr 18, 2016)

I got nachos.


----------



## aericell (Apr 18, 2016)

I placed an order for this and... I'm excited (it's a Chanyeol doll!!)







I'll take him everywhere with me


----------



## illuminati (Apr 18, 2016)

I bought some fabrics today! Going to make my brothers Star Wars: The Force Awakens quilts for their birthday party coming up.


----------



## trickyfox (Apr 18, 2016)

I bought a dragonair plush and I love it


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2016)

money and groceries. hope i can get some eshop credits or some records today though hm


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 21, 2016)

i preordered both versions of young forever. now i'm gonna get two albums, two posters, and a suga slogan order in may lmao i love being broke!!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2016)

Yep, got some eshop credits, bought the zombie and mansion streetpass games and the persona Q theme for my 3ds : D

yes imma sucker for hats


----------



## Dim (Apr 21, 2016)

I got a $10 eshop card for my expired pokebank days and I got pokemon trading card Swampert tin case. It was a little disappointing though because like 8 years ago I got a Torterra tin case and it had a complete entire deck with a special coin and such but now they only give like 4 booster packs. Meh... whatever. :/


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2016)

Nox said:


> I got a $10 eshop card for my expired pokebank days and I got pokemon trading card Swampert tin case. It was a little disappointing though because like 8 years ago I got a Torterra tin case and it had a complete entire deck with a special coin and such but now they only give like 4 booster packs. Meh... whatever. :/


greedy butts. ;o


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 21, 2016)

i got new headphoes and my life is saved thanks to that because my old headphones were the worst......


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Apr 21, 2016)

I just got my new Amuse plushies and my Sumikko Gurashi plush box. I have no idea what to put in it yet, probably just the plushies for now.


----------



## Vandolphvibar09 (Apr 21, 2016)

I bought more cosmetics for TF2.


----------



## Peebers (Apr 21, 2016)

Today, I got a new laptop and a tablet! My birthday is in a few days, and since I graduated recently, my parents grouped my rad gift and birthday gift into one. 

They bought an Acer Aspire E14 in blue, which is in my favorite color 
The mouse and headphones are also blue 

And then they surprised me with an Intous Draw. I tried it earlier and it works like a dream.

I'm so happy!


----------



## tae (Apr 21, 2016)

i got a light blue house. :') yay.


----------



## Acruoxil (Apr 21, 2016)

New shoes and a watch, they cost me a pretty penny.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 21, 2016)

I got my tax refund today so here's to buying Fire Emblem Birthright, a light table and an ink pen (hopefully)!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2016)

lemon fanta and sushi lol


----------



## cIementine (Apr 21, 2016)

last weekend i got some new high top vans, a sebastian (from the little mermaid) tsum tsum and two pairs of jeans.
also i got some of that pink lemonade Lucozade that everyone i know thinks is the bees knees and it's actually really nice !


----------



## Chris (Apr 21, 2016)

About time, eh? Down to ?15. That's usually the price of _one_ amiibo - never mind two, a game, and cards.


----------



## boujee (Apr 21, 2016)

Got me a nice ol infraction


----------



## cIementine (Apr 21, 2016)

Tina said:


> About time, eh? Down to ?15. That's usually the price of _one_ amiibo - never mind two, a game, and cards.



wow, that's a great deal! bargain snatcher tina on the loose


----------



## Eldin (Apr 21, 2016)

Just picked up a used monitor for the new desktop I bought the other day. Tax return treat for myself, but for the whole set-up I spent a lot less than I expected (because sales + happening to find the exact monitor I wanted used for supa cheap) so I am quite pleased. Can't wait to set everything up, will likely get to it tomorrow.


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 21, 2016)

Live 2d viewer is a blessing I have infinite husbands.
I finally got it and I'm having such a fun time <3


----------



## Limon (Apr 21, 2016)

I got a free convention ticket from a friend's friend, so that was cool.


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 21, 2016)

too faced born this way foundation in ivory~


----------



## 111111111111 (Apr 22, 2016)

I got a new phone case and a job at Erik's deli.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 22, 2016)

I bought a game on my iPhone cause I saw a video of someone playing it, and it looked kinda fun lol The game is called "I Am Bread"


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 22, 2016)

Ilovemarkiplier said:


> I got a new phone case and a job at Erik's deli.



congratulations on getting a job!!!


----------



## Peebers (Apr 22, 2016)

i bought some clothes to wear on my birthday, and a new sketchbook 

ayyy


----------



## Threads (Apr 22, 2016)

Just bought tickets to see Against Me! in June. Ticket fees are ridiculous as usual but I couldn't miss it.


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 22, 2016)

I got a cookie!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2016)

groceries and some booze for tonight : D


----------



## pandapples (Apr 22, 2016)

Bought my cap and gown today for graduation wooo


----------



## Acruoxil (Apr 22, 2016)

pandapples said:


> Bought my cap and gown today for graduation wooo



Yesss panda graduating woo


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 22, 2016)

a little travel pack with some containers for shampoo and lotion and stuff for my upcoming trip


----------



## piichinu (Apr 22, 2016)

spent around $60 on socks, and bought a shiba inu phone case + a "stop" bucket hat


----------



## vel (Apr 22, 2016)

A life! Oh, wait..


----------



## Threads (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm having taco bell in a bit.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 23, 2016)

got a lot of gift cards on an online book store from my relatives as a birtdy present !! im happy but i nevr read anymore so i have no idea what im supposed to buy from there  but yyeah . .....
also got new headphones because i somehow lost my other ones because i suck


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2016)

my period...

oh wait things you said well hopefully some crisps or candy...


----------



## Chris (Apr 23, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> wow, that's a great deal! bargain snatcher tina on the loose



Got another good deal while I was out today!


----------



## Oldcatlady (Apr 23, 2016)

hmm I got gift cards of makeup stores for my bd~ as well as chocolate and some cute accessories. 
I'm really excited to use the cards once I have time and am done with my exams. ; u ;


----------



## Justin (Apr 23, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> wow, that's a great deal! bargain snatcher tina on the loose



Excuse me I am the bargain snatcher here thank you


----------



## Chris (Apr 23, 2016)

Justin said:


> Excuse me I am the bargain snatcher here thank you



Fiiiine, yes, credit goes to this man.

But I found _Nobunaga's Ambition_ on sale all by myself!!


----------



## Jp_ (Apr 23, 2016)

I got $10 towards animal crossing happy home designer


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 23, 2016)

New shirts and shorts


----------



## Loriii (Apr 24, 2016)

I just got this yesterday! Wish we could have the steelbook case included in the EU version..oh well. At least, we also get the bonus game in a physical disc


----------



## kayleee (Apr 24, 2016)

I got a New 3ds XL heehee

Not strictly necessary since I already had a 3ds XL but.... Oh well


----------



## Acruoxil (Apr 24, 2016)

Bought Wolfenstein: The New Order on the PS4


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Apr 24, 2016)

I bought some cute accessories and Madoka Magica complete series collection on dvd.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 24, 2016)

Justin said:


> Excuse me I am the bargain snatcher here thank you



maybe you can be the bargain hunting duo?
otherwise you're a title and bargain snatcher !


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Apr 24, 2016)

I got an apartment!  Yaay!


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 24, 2016)

A swirl collectible


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 24, 2016)

a 3D printing pen.  does anyone know how to use one of these???


----------



## Dim (Apr 24, 2016)

I've got anxiety.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 24, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> a 3D printing pen.  does anyone know how to use one of these???



I remember someone on youtube had a channel devoted to 3D pen stuff. I really want one. Just practice!


----------



## Threads (Apr 24, 2016)

Purchased a Playstation Store card so I could grab Metro Redux, Tomb Raider DE, Alien: Isolation, Bully, Manhunt, and Max Payne.

Not too bad for only $43 total.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 24, 2016)

A full belly


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 26, 2016)

just got some golden fishes in neko atsume. should buy more for the remodel.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 26, 2016)

Hermione Granger said:


> I got my tax refund today so here's to buying Fire Emblem Birthright, a light table and an ink pen (hopefully)!!!







Lmao I meant to say light _box_, which I got and for half off! I also got the outfit pictured for half off so yay
In addition, I got this very cute Marie tsum tsum, and, not pictured above, _Fire Emblem: Birthright_!


----------



## Acruoxil (Apr 26, 2016)

Sleeping Dogs and the Metro Redux bundle on the PS4


----------



## xiaonu (Apr 26, 2016)

A little late, but I have a Wii U now


----------



## Fantasyrick (Apr 26, 2016)

A date to the dance ^_^


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2016)

a cold

but ya got sushi earlier so it was good i guess lol


----------



## Loriii (Apr 27, 2016)

I just got this Hori Splatoon Wii U cover with Callie & Marie cleaning cloth. 
My gamepad kinda looks like a candy now 









And the day after (which is today), I went ahead and buy another that has the Super Mario Maker design 




Spoiler: Super Mario Maker


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2016)

picked up two vinyls at the store:

Chico Buarque - Meus caros amigos

Caetano Veloso - Caetano (seems to be from 1987 or something when I searched for it on discogs)


----------



## sineadparade (Apr 28, 2016)

Spoiler










This came in the mail yesterday it is wonderful and I love it.

I also got the first volume of Rat Queens and some fancy shampoo.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 28, 2016)

I got an EEG.


----------



## laurenx (Apr 28, 2016)

i got steak n shake :')


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 28, 2016)

Never really thought of anything to put here.

It's not a purchase but... random YouTube milestone?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 29, 2016)

Just got my Series 3 amiibo card album and had a nice time putting all the cards away in it, it's like really relaxing slipping them all in their sleeves. Now I have 1 2 3 and only need a few more cards for series 1, and I will probably buy 4 as a box set eventually. =]


----------



## Dim (Apr 30, 2016)

I got a shiny pokemon!


----------



## OverRatedcx (Apr 30, 2016)

I bought skittles.

owo


----------



## aericell (Apr 30, 2016)

happinessdelight said:


> I placed an order for this and... I'm excited (it's a Chanyeol doll!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I gave in and ordered a Hun version bc why not 






If only I had money to buy Suho's to complete my trio *sobs*


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2016)

happinessdelight said:


> I gave in and ordered a Hun version bc why not
> 
> 
> 
> ...



buy it anyways ;D

eh idek got some candy and teeny filled doughnuts :3


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 1, 2016)

I got the first two volumes of JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Phantom Blood in fancy hardback yesterday at Barnes and Noble. :> I also got a Jigglypuff amiibo.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 1, 2016)

I got guayaba my favorite fruit


----------



## f11 (May 1, 2016)

I got lemonade and views.


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2016)

bought some soup for dinner :>


----------



## Chaotix (May 1, 2016)

I bought tickets to the hatsune miku concert feat Anamanaguchi last night and it was awesome.

here is a few pics.


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2016)

Got a 'summer ticket' for the public transport here and bought a new plastic card for it as well (you load the tickets on that here so) cause my old one were getting a bit dirty and slow. 

rip my wallet though it's like idek 250+ bucks for 4 months rip in pie.


----------



## Xerolin (May 3, 2016)

6666 posts


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2016)

Got my legendary bird trio codes in the e-mail finally Ayyyy


----------



## Ookami (May 4, 2016)

I just bought my third copy of ACNL this time a digital one.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2016)

Fidelio said:


> I just bought my third copy of ACNL this time a digital one.



damn i'm impressed with people who actually have more than one town lol 

anways bought some yogurt and some oreo ice cream.


----------



## WAR X ILUSION (May 4, 2016)

The last thing I bought was a pair of earphones.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 4, 2016)

I bought Battleborn on the Xbox One today


----------



## Xerolin (May 4, 2016)

I got a 20$ Walmart prepaid phone yesterday and a card with 1000 minutes to redeem


----------



## kassie (May 4, 2016)

Mariah said:


> I got an EEG.



you okay? you get a lot of those tests done

//catching up on this thread i'm not a creep ok


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 4, 2016)

The Walking dead pop up book. It's awesome.


----------



## Cascade (May 4, 2016)

i got $20 eshop card earlier this morning


----------



## Acruoxil (May 5, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I bought Battleborn on the Xbox One today



Damn bro, nice  I really need to get it on the PS4 as well.


----------



## Dim (May 5, 2016)

I got a FLAWLESS Snivy WITH it's HA! 

That's the first flawless pokemon I've bred by myself!


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (May 5, 2016)

I bought more Sumikko Gurashi stationary, and another mini plush to add to my collection.


----------



## visibleghost (May 5, 2016)

i bought food
and water
cool


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 5, 2016)

6 quaters that I found in the floor


----------



## Xx Love123 Xx (May 6, 2016)

BOUGHT WELL PRE Ordered BTS NEW ALBUM FOREVER YOUNG


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

bought some groceries lmao.


----------



## King Dorado (May 6, 2016)

Moko said:


> bought some groceries lmao.



any elderberry syrup??


----------



## visibleghost (May 6, 2016)

i bought candy!!! and groceries but im focusing on the candy Alright. this store had kind of weird candy but im still excited about it because i like sugar ok


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

King Dad said:


> any elderberry syrup??



lmaoooo no i think you have to go to the booze store here to buy that if you mean the thing you make drinks with haha


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2016)

Got this amazing Spyro pillow pet from Justin! I love it so much! <3


----------



## Xerolin (May 6, 2016)

Tina said:


> Got this amazing Spyro pillow pet from Justin! I love it so much! <3
> 
> [img][/QUOTE]
> The Justina level is over 9000


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> The Justina level is over 9000



#Justina is real honey.


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2016)

Bought two shirts at a store here cause they had 20% your whole purchase


----------



## Solus (May 7, 2016)

I bought a game called... Cubic Ninja for the 3ds for 7 dollars at gamestop.


----------



## Wholockian (May 7, 2016)

Got this canvas when I was in town today


----------



## ok.sean (May 7, 2016)

Isn't she beautiful?
Just got it today.


----------



## Xerolin (May 7, 2016)

A shard of glass in my thumb -_-


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 7, 2016)

I got more JoJo manga


am i weeb trash yet


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

Groceries as usual. Also cinema ticket for the Queen concert tomorrow awyis.


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

My mom just texted me that she got me a present for my bday and a card for minutes for my phone <3


----------



## ok.sean (May 9, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> My mom just texted me that she got me a present for my bday and a card for minutes for my phone <3



make my hotline bling then
i hate myself


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 9, 2016)

Bought some supplies for my dollhouse furniture and stuff and a pair of shoes that should be arriving by tuesday so at least I might be able to work on some for the weekend =D


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

ok.sean said:


> make my hotline bling then
> i hate myself



I'm behind on the current memes m9


----------



## ok.sean (May 9, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> I'm behind on the current memes m9



never speak to me again if that's the case.
Lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

hamburgers and hamburger bread for lunch earlier all teh food as usual lmao.


----------



## Biyaya (May 9, 2016)

I finally got the Blathers card! Yeeaaahh!


----------



## Cascade (May 9, 2016)

bought earphones BestBuy


----------



## visibleghost (May 9, 2016)

i bought ice cream yesterday
havent bought anything 2day #savetheearth etc


----------



## silicalia (May 9, 2016)

My mom brought me home a donut and I was pretty excited tbh


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

My grandma sent me a birthday card with a hundred dollar check which I'll probs buy a drawing tablet with


----------



## Wholockian (May 10, 2016)




----------



## himeki (May 10, 2016)

silly Goose said:


> I bought a game called... Cubic Ninja for the 3ds for 7 dollars at gamestop.



holy sht be glad you got it for $7 its like $200 now due to ninjahax

- - - Post Merge - - -

also technically i bought fire emblem fates special edition since payment has been taken now


----------



## Javocado (May 10, 2016)

Copped this bad boy.


----------



## laurenx (May 10, 2016)

got that job 2 weeks ago and that uniform yesterday


----------



## mogyay (May 10, 2016)

i just bought a tinkerbell costume for my friend's disney themed party. i don't like themes and i don't really like the costume but it was cheap i guess


----------



## Xerolin (May 10, 2016)

I ate a piece of baloney(?)
im too lazy to check how its spelled


----------



## N a t (May 10, 2016)

I GOT DRUUUUUNK!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 10, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I GOT DRUUUUUNK!



No, you didn't.


----------



## Kuroh (May 11, 2016)

Jigglypuff!


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2016)

umeiko said:


> Jigglypuff!



why are your amiibo so cheap they are like $22 each here -.-

grats though it's one of my favs : D


----------



## kassie (May 11, 2016)

got this for $20. pretty good deal if you ask me.



Spoiler:


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2016)

Got some magazine we stopped subscribing to a good while ago lmao


----------



## Javocado (May 11, 2016)

I copped the Target exclusive version of Deadpool. Came with a nice cover and also some exclusive postcards. Can't wait to watch it again in a few.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (May 11, 2016)

I bought a disturbed CD "Immortalized"


----------



## N a t (May 11, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> No, you didn't.



Lol nah, not before I posted this, but after...That's a different story


----------



## p e p p e r (May 11, 2016)

iPad Pro + Apple Pencil - omg they are awesome


----------



## b e e (May 11, 2016)

i got Beyonc? tickets!! (?̀o?́)ง


----------



## N a t (May 11, 2016)

b e e said:


> i got Beyonc? tickets!! (•̀o•́)ง



Holy wow


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2016)

some dough, some "thanks for ordering" amiami art piece from my friends and a calendar with possible dates im working x3


----------



## seliph (May 12, 2016)

I got an iPhone 6

It is so much better texting on it than on an iPhone 4S aaaahhhh


----------



## laurenx (May 12, 2016)

last night i got my certificate for taking a fraud prevention course, also got my name tag for work  first shifts saturday


----------



## silicalia (May 12, 2016)

Got some veggie lasagne at a restaurant with my dad today and it was disgusting, but I had to pretend I liked it because my dad disagrees with me being a vegitarian


----------



## Cascade (May 12, 2016)

my sister bought me an ice cream cake.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 13, 2016)

I got a cute cat bread "Nyanpan" (?) plush, a dragonite pokedoll, a legend of zelda messenger bag, some cute stationery and pencils. And some amiibo cards.


----------



## Kapriznyy (May 13, 2016)

A USB hub came in the mail. Woo..? /fanfare

I was putting off getting one for ages, but the ports on my laptop are so close together that it's a gamble trying to have two things plugged in at once, and now that I'm trying to be on Discord more often, I need to have both ports dedicated to my headset since it's not usb-only and the second port would be occupied by an adapter for the audio/mic jacks. I love my turtlebeaches but jfc.


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2016)

got some philosophy papers from my mom's colleague :3


----------



## ellarella (May 13, 2016)

i went out shopping with my mom and got three shirts, two pairs of shoes, a bowl, dried cranberries, and a lil bag of tea


----------



## Fleshy (May 13, 2016)

I got it a few days ago but I'm just about to play it for the first time


----------



## 2007 (May 13, 2016)

pupy
spoiler because huge smartphone image


Spoiler


----------



## r00st3r3 (May 13, 2016)

Oh gawd.... I got THE AIDS


----------



## Avocado LaSchaap (May 14, 2016)

Today I got a job! (I think) At a photo/print place. Only been job hunting for 4 days. Very excited. Hope my trial shift on Sunday goes okay.


----------



## Seroja (May 14, 2016)

I got a new pair of shoes that I've been looking for since January whoop whoop!


----------



## jiny (May 14, 2016)

I got a manicure.


----------



## Loriii (May 15, 2016)

I've managed to snag the last stock of this Zelda Adventurer's Kit/Pouch for my 3DS XL


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2016)

Pok?mon Omega Ruby.. caved in for that sht but yea I needed something to play and.. Pok?mon hype for Sun/Moon and way more cool legendaries  Better find someone now with that eon ticket thing...


----------



## namiieco (May 15, 2016)

Some crackers


----------



## himeki (May 15, 2016)

i got older
I DID THIS LAST YEAR AND I DONT CARE
but basically i got a couple of gift cards, comic book, yoda tsum tsum and a huge ass hamper of snacks from my sister


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> i got older
> I DID THIS LAST YEAR AND I DONT CARE
> but basically i got a couple of gift cards, comic book, yoda tsum tsum and a huge ass hamper of snacks from my sister


lol grats couldn't comment your profile so


----------



## Katattacc (May 15, 2016)

I just won the pink carnation collectible in an auction


----------



## Trip (May 15, 2016)

I had to buy a new laptop charger that costed 60$ like wtf


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2016)

Mayor.Trip said:


> I had to buy a new laptop charger that costed 60$ like wtf



ok wow holy **** they cost that much??

also got a feebas on wonder trade finally now i don't have to spend all day fishing even though it's gunna take ages before i can breed more beauty berries...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 16, 2016)

Just bought a few more dollhouse supplies on amazon as well as a new cave for Bowie that is like a hollowed out rock with a hole on top, not sure if it will fit in his current enclosure but when his big boy home comes it definitely will. CAN'T WAIT FOR IT TO GET HERE


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 16, 2016)

Bill cipher phone case too lazy to post a pic


----------



## sej (May 16, 2016)

I just got a new bag!


Spoiler: new bag


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

shiny xerneas code so they finally told some ass to make it available here.. now's hoping for yveltal as well.


----------



## King Dorado (May 18, 2016)

i got a free box of lightbulbs!


----------



## moonphyx (May 18, 2016)

Yesterday my Pearl White New Nintendo 3ds came in the mail! Super excited about playing it c:


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

home work


----------



## Sgt.Groove (May 18, 2016)

Got this for my PS2 today, 100+ hours of gameplay


----------



## mogyay (May 18, 2016)

i got some soap & glory stuff, some cute nude heels and a nyx contour stick thing


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (May 19, 2016)

Bought a ticket for a David Bowie tribute concert the local symphony orchestra is performing. Combining two things I really like, to say I'm excited is an understatement!


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

Got my Darkrai code, finally


----------



## Ichigo. (May 19, 2016)

hobi is apparently obsessed with me (but at least i got one yoongi photocard even if its from dope era!!!)


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 19, 2016)

bubble gum...


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 19, 2016)

A few days ago I got the Darkrai anniversary code, some amiibo cards, and a R.O.B. Famicom Colors amiibo.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 20, 2016)

This isn't my picture. (I wish I had that many animals omfg) But I just got Bowie's big boy enclosure, which is one of those enclosures by the window in the picture (that is three of them in the picture) But I am so excited, I'm going to be putting it together tomorrow and it is going to be so much fun being able to decorate it and stuff and I know Bowie will be happy to have more space to explore and climb around in there.


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2016)

I got a bern on my hand stings like helll omfg. D: And yeah a ****ton of groceries last night cause I need to make tacos today x)


----------



## Mao (May 20, 2016)

a test score back. it's ok i passed

but my friend gave me white chocolate covered oreos and they were lush why don't they sell them in supermarkets in the uk ahhh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 21, 2016)

Just bought some presents for my mom and grandma and a few things I'll need for Bowie's enclosure. (And maybe a few more dollhouse things...)


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2016)

Bought a red/white flowery dress and a brown shirt cause they had lowered the prices today


----------



## Celestefey (May 21, 2016)

New work shoes for free. They look like Vans in the slip on style but they're a dusty pink colour. They're so comfy too.


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2016)

Bought One Piece vol. 78 : D Pretty much the only manga I buy nowadays so


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 22, 2016)

posting trivial purchases here


----------



## jiny (May 22, 2016)

i got a choco cake collectible for shop price. <3


----------



## visibleghost (May 22, 2016)

i got a lot of clothes yesterday because pretty much all my clothes are black and it's summer soon so my mom made me go buy clothes that wouldnt make me boil to death in the sun


----------



## Mash (May 22, 2016)

I got subway if that counts. :3


----------



## himeki (May 22, 2016)

i got even more annoyed at game


----------



## milkyi (May 22, 2016)

i got new shoes and a new stuffie.


----------



## Ichigo. (May 23, 2016)

i got a book to cry over this summer and also a game to play with my luv mog


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (May 23, 2016)

I just got a new phone recently! I got an Lg G3 and then I bought my passes for an anime con I'm going to in July as well as a new phone case and laptop case. I'm so excited!


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

some forum bells i guess?


----------



## resonanceofterror (May 23, 2016)

I got this!

It's so pretty!!


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 23, 2016)

Hueheh old manga/light novels were on sale at the local small bookstore...!
Grabbed shoujo fluff though I already read hirunaka...supporting the author anyway ^7^


----------



## Mino (May 24, 2016)

got the clap

lol its okay though


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2016)

Mino said:


> got the clap
> 
> lol its okay though


lol congrats.

anyways got some new sketching/drawing pencils and groceries


----------



## ellarella (May 24, 2016)

i got snack tomatoes with a complimentary frisbee


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 24, 2016)

ellarella said:


> i got snack tomatoes with a complimentary frisbee



are u german?
Eine Ziege ist im Garten 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bought a rose shaped sweet treat
So random


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

Picked up a copy of _Blindness_ by Jos? Saramago at the book store. Looking forward to reading it!


----------



## Keitara (May 25, 2016)

this is a moment that i needed to capture for my future life


----------



## Hollowby (May 25, 2016)

the last thing I bought was:



and


----------



## King Dorado (May 26, 2016)

I stopped by the chinese grocer yesterday and got:  
roast pork, and steamed rice for lunch; a can of HeySong soda; a box of Pu-Ehr tea; a bag of Boy Bawang (regular garlic flavor); a bag of Bali's Best coffee candies; and a bag of dried Chinese dates...


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

mom bought me crisps and croissants


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 27, 2016)

Pretty sure I'm getting a hat from etsy I'll update this with a picture if I do!


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2016)

a wisdom teeth itching like **** also some dough and candy n stuff


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (May 27, 2016)

I got my ID today, even though my picture on it looks like complete crap lol :L


----------



## Acruoxil (May 27, 2016)

Couldn't get Overwatch so I'll make do with Destiny lol.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 27, 2016)

shrimo chips, pocky, yan yans and food.


----------



## Zane (May 27, 2016)

I got itttttttt 






no joke i was considering buying a whole box for this but they're the type of things that come in blind packets and all the listings kept stressing "you might get duplicates" so i knew with my luck I'd get no Zelos and like three Yuri's (he sux)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (May 27, 2016)

I have no self control and bought a bunch of Kate Spade stuff and it all came in today. Tears of joy. 
I can't get good pictures of the bags I got so here are the model pictures and my watch <3
I also got earrings but I'll just leave them out of the pictures lol 



Spoiler: okay I'm broke now


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 27, 2016)

I should be getting the Nichijou vol. 2 manga in the mail tomorrow. Too bad I won't be there to get it, cuz I'll be spending all day... _outside_... with family and friends. Please send help!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I should be getting the Nichijou vol. 2 in the mail tomorrow! Too bad I won't be there to pick it up because I'll be spending all day... _outside_... with family and friends with no internet connection. Please send help!


----------



## Dim (May 27, 2016)

I've got a busted bike. fml.


----------



## Ichigo. (May 30, 2016)

i went to fanime and got a few things 


Spoiler: all haikyuu


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 31, 2016)

Well
I got some chocolate and a nice drink with my money for later, as a snack.

But it was stolen by my brother so now I have nothing.


----------



## peachy13 (May 31, 2016)

I just ordered the Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess HD and bought some pool floats for summer.


----------



## King Dorado (May 31, 2016)

I got a dog license for my Catahoula leopard hound.


----------



## petaltail (May 31, 2016)

Ordered some shoes yesterday which I'm hoping to get in 2 or 3 days!
Also bought my dog a couple of new toys if that counts.


----------



## himeki (May 31, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> i got a book to cry over this summer and also a game to play with my luv mog



trust me you'll be crying over the game too


----------



## piichinu (May 31, 2016)

i asked my dad for $5, but he gave me a 50. asked if it was a mistake, he said no and gave me another 50. so i got $100. LOL


----------



## mogyay (May 31, 2016)

some high waist denim short, a cute stripe crop top, a coin purse in the shape of a fried egg, 2 candles and some tights. oh and i got some groceries too


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2016)

groceries and i bought my friend cookies cause i kinda owed him that after a "bet" thing lol


----------



## Peter (May 31, 2016)

I got some succulents to go on my windowsill next to my cacti. 



Spoiler:  










For now they're in glass jars but I have a really cool terrarium with nothing in so I think I'll put them in there!


----------



## King Dorado (May 31, 2016)

i got a roll of Maria cookies and one of Palmeira cookies, plus a package of guava wafer cookies.  munching them now with a cuppa Irish morning blend- in the afternoon!!


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 31, 2016)

I got this junk this month



Spoiler


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 31, 2016)

Update: Someone bought the hat before me...


----------



## Puffy (May 31, 2016)

I might have gotten a boyfriend today, does that count?


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 31, 2016)

I got a dog the other day


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 31, 2016)

Punchyleaf said:


> I got a dog the other day
> View attachment 173834



wow, and they come with a universe rotating feature

cool dog


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 31, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> wow, and they come with a universe rotating feature
> 
> cool dog


Yep he does. Bow down to his powers


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 31, 2016)

Punchyleaf said:


> I got a dog the other day
> View attachment 173834



Good ol' Dogmeat.


----------



## Javocado (Jun 1, 2016)

got this sexy mf'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jun 1, 2016)

Overwatch!


----------



## aericell (Jun 2, 2016)

I got my yearbook from school a few days ago. They.. misspelled my name when they printed the second batch but thank goodness mine was from the first


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 2, 2016)

happinessdelight said:


> They.. misspelled my name when they printed the second batch



uh

how even?


like that literally means they'd of had to of gone and edited it the files to make it wrong before sending it off to the printer again. that's the exact opposite of how multiple printings usually work. who edits to create an error as opposed to fixing one?


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 4, 2016)

A new DS with another acnl, super smash bros and some other stuff,
​


----------



## petaltail (Jun 4, 2016)

Update on the shoes: I got them in the mail today! I'm officially 1.5 inches taller when I wear them. (I can finally match up to all of my friends' heights -- I'm that one short friend lmao)
Also got a code for an online download of Panic! at the Disco's album Death of a Bachelor. (I'm in love.)


----------



## Locket (Jun 4, 2016)

I got a new 3DS XL last night


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 4, 2016)

I got a box of Prince of Wales blend tea, more Maria and Palmiera cookies, more Chinese dates, and a Powerball ticket ftw!  




FleshyBro said:


> A new DS with another acnl, super smash bros and some other stuff,
> View attachment 174066​



that Kk Slider DS is looking sweet!!  ive never seen that one before...!  im jealoust!


----------



## piske (Jun 4, 2016)

an artist I really like finally had a restock of their cute ceramic vases, so I was able to snag one. I can't wait to get it! <3


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 4, 2016)

King Dad said:


> that Kk Slider DS is looking sweet!!  ive never seen that one before...!  im jealoust!



Thanks!! I got it "free" with my DS from the (UK) Nintendo website!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 4, 2016)

I got Pokemon Sapphire and Kirby's Nightmare in Dreamland for 8$ from a stupid woman running a garage sale a few days ago.


----------



## Hollowby (Jun 6, 2016)

Got these last saturday in the mail, after waiting for 2 months



and!

http://i.ebayimg.com/images/i/252033399731-0-1/s-l1000.jpg

http://www.animalcrossingworld.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/newleaf-stylus-banner.png


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 7, 2016)

^ after watching the movie
not for myself though lmao


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 8, 2016)

I recently came back from an anime convention and bought a load of goodies from the dealer's room, artist alley, and flea market.



Spoiler: Art Prints from Amazing Artists



















Spoiler: Dealer's Room Items













Spoiler: Flea Market Items























I got a really good deal for the flea market stuff. I spent less than $20 on the Pokemon stuff. The deluxe desktop set is going for over $40 on eBay with very few listings and I got it brand new for a whopping $5.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

I bought, Pok?mon omega ruby, Pok?mon art academy, Mario and luigi paper jam, and Tomodachi life.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2016)

Some cheap hair pins.. I need em cause I'm growing my bangs out and they get really curly at this length so I need to put em up and back.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 8, 2016)

Spoiler: picture books


----------



## chapstick (Jun 8, 2016)

Tacos!


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 8, 2016)

I got one of these yesterday:





An Apple Mac Mini.I found a screamin' deal on a used one that's in like-new condition.Unfortunately,the previous owner didn't leave any cool music or photos on the hard drive like the last time I bought a used computer.


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 8, 2016)

well in the last wk, I got a new bed, new phone,new 3ds and tv and harvest moon


----------



## piske (Jun 8, 2016)

I got 2 shirts and a cute new pair of summertime heels :3


----------



## promised freedom (Jun 9, 2016)

My phone takes the most horrendous pictures I've ever seen but I love!!!!! this vest!! Now I just need the off white version since I wear waaaay more light colors than dark and I'll be a happy girl...




Also just bought this dress but it isn't here yet so I only have the stock photo for now (well and the seller's but...the store photo has way better lighting ofc)


Spoiler













DarkDesertFox said:


> Spoiler: Flea Market Items
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg that gen 1 and 2 Pokemon stuff, I love ittttt!! I had most of what you got when I was a kid (the desktop set is actually on my computer desk right now), so many memories lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)

^grats that dress is awesome : D

also i hoping for some quiche but no wtf


----------



## cherriielle (Jun 9, 2016)

promised freedom said:


> My phone takes the most horrendous pictures I've ever seen but I love!!!!! this vest!! Now I just need the off white version since I wear waaaay more light colors than dark and I'll be a happy girl...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh I love Arabian Nights! Honestly Souffle Song/Neverland dosen't get nearly enough attention. They're prices are so reasonable! ;u;


----------



## promised freedom (Jun 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> ^grats that dress is awesome : D
> 
> also i hoping for some quiche but no wtf


Awww thanks!! I'm super excited already lol.


xCherryskyx said:


> Ahh I love Arabian Nights! Honestly Souffle Song/Neverland dosen't get nearly enough attention. They're prices are so reasonable! ;u;


Yesss they're so great!! I have their Four Seasons skirt too and a nice short sleeved blouse (forget the name) and I wear them all the time. They do really high quality stuff with gorgeous prints for such low (er...subjectively low) prices.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 9, 2016)

i got more chewing gum


----------



## Dablazinfire (Jun 9, 2016)

I pre-ordered the nintendo nx from japan, sure it cost extra, ALOT extra. yeah, it costs 106805 yen from japan (about $1000)


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 9, 2016)

Dablazinfire said:


> I pre-ordered the nintendo nx from japan, sure it cost extra, ALOT extra. yeah, it costs 106805 yen from japan (about $1000)



Not that I should be telling people how to spend their money... but it seems pretty wasteful to spend so much extra on a pre-order. Especially since there's still little information about the console out. I read it won't even make an appearance at E3 this year.


----------



## cherriielle (Jun 9, 2016)

promised freedom said:


> Yesss they're so great!! I have their Four Seasons skirt too and a nice short sleeved blouse (forget the name) and I wear them all the time. They do really high quality stuff with gorgeous prints for such low (er...subjectively low) prices.



Omg that skirt is gorgeous! I don't think I've seen that print before, is it still on the website? I really love Choosing, the colours and in the print are absolutely beautiful! *^*


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 9, 2016)

these came in the post a few days ago, fun
​


----------



## piske (Jun 9, 2016)

I bought 2 choco cake collectibles, so now my lineup is everything that I love


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 9, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Not that I should be telling people how to spend their money... but it seems pretty wasteful to spend so much extra on a pre-order. Especially since there's still little information about the console out. I read it won't even make an appearance at E3 this year.



fyi they're ****posting


----------



## ibelleS (Jun 9, 2016)

I got a box of Sour Patch Watermelon b:


----------



## Chaotix (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Xerolin (Jun 10, 2016)

promised freedom said:


> Awww thanks!! I'm super excited already lol.
> 
> Yesss they're so great!! I have their Four Seasons skirt too and a nice short sleeved blouse (forget the name) and I wear them all the time. They do really high quality stuff with gorgeous prints for such low (er...subjectively low) prices.





promised freedom said:


> My phone takes the most horrendous pictures I've ever seen but I love!!!!! this vest!! Now I just need the off white version since I wear waaaay more light colors than dark and I'll be a happy girl...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow those are so pretty
looks expensive though r i p


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 10, 2016)

Bought myself some really nice jewelry, someone I've been following on etsy and tumblr was having a moving sale so I was finally able to nab a few pieces from her, I would have preferred to get wrapped pieces but the pieces I got were really nice.




I got this moonstone necklace and,




this labradorite ring. (labradorite is my fave stone)


----------



## Diancie (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Fleshy (Jun 10, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I got this moonstone necklace and,



ooh, that necklace is beautiful ~


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 10, 2016)

I got a hungry stomach


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2016)

Diancie said:


> View attachment 174648



why are your amiibos so cheap here they are the double p much ..not on sale


----------



## Diancie (Jun 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> why are your amiibos so cheap here they are the double p much ..not on sale


lmao really? the nfc reader is really expensive to me and it didn't even come with batteries! in fact i'll probably return these and buy a game instead &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2016)

Diancie said:


> lmao really? the nfc reader is really expensive to me and it didn't even come with batteries! in fact i'll probably return these and buy a game instead ��



yeah they are like idek like $22 for one here so yea.. 

anyways got some booze for tonight aye


----------



## Dablazinfire (Jun 10, 2016)

i won this at legoland



- - - Post Merge - - -






i achived this today yay!


----------



## promised freedom (Jun 10, 2016)

Today I got a new filling on my tooth (for a grand total of $0.00) and some pancakes from my favorite diner, so I'd say Friday has been good to me.



xCherryskyx said:


> Omg that skirt is gorgeous! I don't think I've seen that print before, is it still on the website? I really love Choosing, the colours and in the print are absolutely beautiful! *^*


Gonna send you a link in a minute here. <3


Xerolin said:


> wow those are so pretty
> looks expensive though r i p


Awww thank you! I actually got a great deal on both, at least compared to the prices I normally pay for some of my clothes. I justify it in my head by saying it's my one indulgence so it's okay. >A>


KaydeeKrunk said:


> Bought myself some really nice jewelry, someone I've been following on etsy and tumblr was having a moving sale so I was finally able to nab a few pieces from her, I would have preferred to get wrapped pieces but the pieces I got were really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those real? They're stunning!! I absolutely love moonstone (plus it's associated with my zodiac sign).


----------



## Elov (Jun 10, 2016)

I may have splurged a little bit.....


----------



## piske (Jun 10, 2016)

I got some delicious sushi and a glass of pinot grigio


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 10, 2016)

I got a Link Amiibo today


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 10, 2016)

I got the Cyrus, Reese, and K.K. Slider amiibo 3 pack today! Good deal too, 13 dollars.


----------



## hestu (Jun 10, 2016)

Yesterday I bought the Deadpool movie and two Lion King shirts


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 10, 2016)

my yoongi slogan came and i'm in love


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Jun 11, 2016)

I got to buy an Heir of Breath hoodie today


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 11, 2016)

I got Kirby Planet Robobot. I didn't get to play it too much yet, but it's fun so far!


----------



## Elov (Jun 12, 2016)

I think I might have an addiction... ;-;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 12, 2016)

I just got a double window fan for my room and it kicks butt.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 12, 2016)

Elov said:


> I think I might have an addiction... ;-;



is your ear okay?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 12, 2016)

just bought clannad visual novel from steam


----------



## meowduck (Jun 12, 2016)

FOURTH ANIMAL CROSSING WOOHOO !!


----------



## Mints (Jun 12, 2016)

i got candy yay.
warheads if you were wondering


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 12, 2016)

I went shopping yesterday with my mum and we got some chocolate cake. I had a slice tonight and it was so good. <3 I've been trying to eat healthier recently but sometimes you just gotta treat yourself.


----------



## Elov (Jun 12, 2016)

shiida said:


> is your ear okay?



Yeah it's fine. I wasn't stretching up or anything.


----------



## ibelleS (Jun 12, 2016)

A Pokemon shirt and two tank tops


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 13, 2016)

//


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 14, 2016)

Won an auction on the Fire Emblem Fates & Conquest and it arrived today! 
Might play it later...first time playing a Fire Emblem game.


----------



## Peter (Jun 14, 2016)

Got new headphones and I can already tell they're going to get a lot of use



Spoiler:


----------



## Aquari (Jun 14, 2016)

i got a toothbrush for my computer!


----------



## dude98 (Jun 14, 2016)

Graduation money. Can't wait for college!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 14, 2016)

books and a freebie


Spoiler


----------



## Zane (Jun 15, 2016)

an amazing gift from some amazing ppl Q__Q


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 15, 2016)

Peter said:


> Got new headphones and I can already tell they're going to get a lot of use
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:


Duuuude they look ace, how much did they cost you?

I just ordered Overwatch for the PS4


----------



## Diancie (Jun 15, 2016)

two tops


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 15, 2016)

Just got Volume 1 of Deadman Wonderland and A Centaur's Life


----------



## Aquari (Jun 15, 2016)

i just got a candle plug thing for my room


----------



## piichinu (Jun 15, 2016)

my aunt brought back a ton of clothes for me...I don't like most but I'm keeping some so meh


----------



## Corrie (Jun 15, 2016)

I bought the new Kirby game! It's really fun so far and uber cute! <3


----------



## Discord (Jun 15, 2016)

I earned something:

I earned the realization that life is a mere lie and that i have better things to do such as jumping out a window naked rather than sitting around here like a lazy person using my laptop

Some TBT from making this post.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 16, 2016)

I got Story of Seasons at a discount since Nintendo is doing a sale for E3. I never planned on getting SoS, but since it was discounted, I figured why not


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 16, 2016)

Got myself PlayStation Plus worth 3 months, Driveclub, Asssassin's Creed 4: Black Flag and Battlefield 4, all for the PS4(E3 sales smh). Also ordered Overwatch: Origins Edition for the PS4, it should be here by tomorrow or the day after.



ShinyYoshi said:


> I got Story of Seasons at a discount since Nintendo is doing a sale for E3. I never planned on getting SoS, but since it was discounted, I figured why not



Yeah the discounts are too tempting, gotta admit ):


----------



## Soigne (Jun 16, 2016)

I bought 3 new books the other day for like $50


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2016)

Corrie said:


> I bought the new Kirby game! It's really fun so far and uber cute! <3



if they'd ditch that flippin gyro thing i'd buy it now.

o well got some quiche


----------



## piske (Jun 16, 2016)

I bought a new phone case and 2 pair of earrings. I don't think I've worn earrings in over 6 months!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 16, 2016)

I got jewelry that I ordered in the mail today. And some other thing I ordered


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 16, 2016)

a smamrock and some TBT


----------



## bigger34 (Jun 16, 2016)

Food.


----------



## ibelleS (Jun 16, 2016)

Mickey Mouse sneakers


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 16, 2016)

I got a mcdonalds lmao.


----------



## Tao (Jun 17, 2016)

I got a pretty large haul this month in terms of quantity (I usually spend much more for fewer things)

4 books: 
- Mogworld (Yahtzee Crowshaw)
- Jam (Yahtzee Crowshaw)
- If Chins Could Kill! Confessions of a B-Movie Actor (Bruce Campbell)
- Make Love! The Bruce Campbell Way (Bruce Campbell)

Yugioh cards:
- A shiny/LE Gagaga Girl (was my favorite card/character, so now I've got a pretty shiny version)
- Gagaga Cowboy
- Gagaga Guard
- Ganbara Lancer (mediocre card, but I needed a second one)

- DOOM on PS4
- Deadpool on Blu-Ray
- Lilo & Stitch bookmark
- Stitch key cover
- A gym membership (that I'll hopefully not give up on in a week)


My favorite thing I got this month though was this adorable thing


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2016)

Traded in my Pok?mon Y game and got a bit discount on Fire Emblem Fates: Birthright! Love the game so far and I kinda want Conquest too now ahah


----------



## Discord (Jun 17, 2016)

A lot of TBT today.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 17, 2016)

I got a Kirby Nendoroid :>


----------



## Limon (Jun 17, 2016)

I got Kirby Planet Robobot a couple days back,, (Along with the Meta Knight + Kirby amiibo).


----------



## Ami (Jun 17, 2016)

Nintendo eShop cards :>


----------



## guardgirl (Jun 17, 2016)

i bought a car today so thats pretty dope i guess.


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 17, 2016)

I bought food (chips,cola etc.), a volleyball and an anime figurine


----------



## HeyImDashie (Jun 18, 2016)

Sims 4 Deluxe Edition from my sister! More thankful than usual because it wasn't a special occasion.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2016)

crapton of groceries.. monthly mass amount of grocery shopping so ye lol

and some booze


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 19, 2016)

Got most of the wood I need for the actual structure of my dollhouse!!!! We went to lunch at the big Lumber place and I already had money out for the garage sales which I didn't find anything good at so I figured why the heck not?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2016)

bought a rust-red dress on the sale when i went to the mall =D Really liking it!


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 19, 2016)

Got Chickfila for dinner last night. Yasssss. If you are so unfortunate as to not have chickfila in your state, I sympathize with you.


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Jun 19, 2016)

Since i was at a Coldplay gig last night,

I got a tote bag, t shirt and poster.


----------



## Wholockian (Jun 19, 2016)

I got DOOM as I decided that a game would be better than going to my prom on Friday.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 21, 2016)

I got a book and a BD


Spoiler














Tao said:


> Yugioh cards:
> - A shiny/LE Gagaga Girl (was my favorite card/character, so now I've got a pretty shiny version)
> - Gagaga Cowboy
> - Gagaga Guard
> - Ganbara Lancer (mediocre card, but I needed a second one)



holy ****, there's someone else here that plays this lolbroken mess of a card game?


----------



## Ayaya (Jun 21, 2016)

I got Story of Seasons a few days ago!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2016)

Picked up _The History of the Siege of Lisbon_ by Jos? Saramago at the second hand/charity store today.. Didn't know they translated it to Swedish so that's cool, only found his stuff in English and of course Portuguese before so :0


----------



## Ploom (Jun 21, 2016)

i got uhhh like 6 hammers and a pokeball and a togepi egg 'fo free.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

i got an apple and a shamrock!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 21, 2016)

Bulbabear said:


> i got uhhh like 6 hammers and a pokeball and a togepi egg 'fo free.



you're probably now up there as one of if not the luckiest person for collectibles gaining

congrats


----------



## Koden (Jun 21, 2016)

i got the sweet satisfaction of knowing that there are jacob sartorious pillows for sale on amazon. kille me now


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 21, 2016)

i got a super cute plush rabbit ;w;


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2016)

Bulbabear said:


> i got uhhh like 6 hammers and a pokeball and a togepi egg 'fo free.



well we all know who they are from lel

also got some crisps earlier


----------



## aericell (Jun 21, 2016)

EX'ACT albums came in today!! Got these along with 4 posters


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 22, 2016)

Oh, I got something alright...

I got BANNED. From TVTropes.

I'll never trope again.


----------



## Chris (Jun 23, 2016)

Enjoyed a little shopping spree yesterday. Needed flats (I only own heels oops) and they were on sale too! Also only time I've seen amiibo cards at a decent price offline (?3.49 per pack). I didn't even know series four was out yet! 


Also, a few days ago I received this plushie I commissioned on another forum. It's of my late fish Roan. <3 



Spoiler: The real Roan


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2016)

^aww what a cute fish <3

also got myself a charger for iphone 4/4s since i got to take over an old 4s but they didn't have enough chargers well it was cheap so


----------



## ibelleS (Jun 23, 2016)

Half a dozen chocolate cupcakes b:
I've only got two left, though


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 24, 2016)

Pretty Boy hoodie from OMOCAT's shop !


----------



## Corrie (Jun 24, 2016)

I bought my first tsum tsum! Marie C:


----------



## Kaiserin (Jun 24, 2016)

I Bought Osu Supporter today!


----------



## inkling (Jun 24, 2016)

i got a beautiful new monitor! its so big i feel so spoiled


----------



## Aquari (Jun 24, 2016)

i got a new spider buddy!, her name is Bean!




Spoiler: my gorgeous Bean


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 25, 2016)

I bought shirts today, some black some white. Very colour neutral. :/


----------



## Soigne (Jun 25, 2016)

I had to buy a new phone since my old one stopped working.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jun 26, 2016)

Nice


----------



## gominam9 (Jun 26, 2016)

Just purchased some amiibo cards (series 4)! ^^


----------



## cIementine (Jun 26, 2016)

my force awakens tsum tsums came in the mail!


----------



## Liamslash (Jun 27, 2016)

Got some beats and some more clothes, think I overspent a little bit..


----------



## piichinu (Jun 27, 2016)

Forgot to post this a while ago but
1) a dyed horse hair bracelet 
2) a super cute pocket knife. looks like jewlery 
3) a money clip for my dad
4) a bear statue for my brother 
5) a decorative rock jar


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 28, 2016)

partly for Mom & sis


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 28, 2016)

I bought the Cafeomancy body scrub and the Secret Rose bath bomb from https://www.witchbabysoap.com/

I'm too lazy to put pictures but there are pictures on the website


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 28, 2016)

just got a good nap.


----------



## Loriii (Jun 29, 2016)

It got delayed a bit for a few days here so I thought I may not be able to get the Special Edition but thankfully, I got that one single copy at the store near our place


----------



## Katattacc (Jun 29, 2016)

I got a new pimple this morning


----------



## mogyay (Jun 29, 2016)

i got a new perfume from the body shop, polynesian island, it smells so good. i got their olive oil body butter some hand oil too. i also got some make up from topshop that was reduced


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2016)

i somehow got myself a bf ouo'

and got a new hair brush that was needed kinda bad lol my old one sucked and never removed tangled crap and stuff so

and picked up some neptunia stuff on the steam sale, those i wanted the most cause they are kinda hefty in price otherwise.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Jun 29, 2016)

I got a college diploma and a new job. Woohoo! Starting my adult life!  

**hides under blankets**


----------



## xenoblade (Jun 29, 2016)

got some free ice cream at the store this morning !! :0


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 29, 2016)

I got a new pair of shoes and socks today


----------



## iovis (Jun 29, 2016)

A package of cute washi tape arrived in the mail today! I'm never going to use all of it, but no one sells samples or used tape... Even so, I'm really excited to use it


----------



## Biyaya (Jun 30, 2016)

Surgery! :'D


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 30, 2016)

I got a pair of height increasing insoles :^)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2016)

Bought some new undies cause I'm going away on Saturday and I do needed some yes.

Also picked up a copy of _Baltasar and Blimunda_ at the charity/second hand store. Someone really loves handing in their Jos? Saramago books there :0 Good for me though, I love his stuff and cool I found another one Swedish translation =D


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 30, 2016)

View attachment 176383
The King of Limbs and A Moon Shaped Pool.


----------



## gominam9 (Jun 30, 2016)

Just got some Japanese snacks! The packaging are sooo cute. Must try them all (hope they taste good ^^) so excited!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2016)

Some groceries and mom bought me a pair of jeans on the sale =D


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2016)

Ended up buying Kirby Planet Robobot LE where you get that cute af amiibo <3

So yes now I have two amiibos lel!

Was planning on trading in some old games but tbh the stores had so much overpriced *** or didn't have any fun games so yeah I'll just give em away or something


----------



## himeki (Jul 1, 2016)

new gaming laptop!!!! my sister is picking it up on her way home aaa


----------



## piichinu (Jul 1, 2016)

got an appointment scheduled to look at a house for my dad
it's easily worth $1.5 mil+ but since butte is so empty and it's hard to sell houses here were gonna go for $500k

- - - Post Merge - - -

here it is!! http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/1...e-MT-59701/2106189215_zpid/?fromHomePage=true


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 1, 2016)

i got some groceries lmao.. bought chips and now i gotta stop myself from eating it all


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 1, 2016)

shiida said:


> got an appointment scheduled to look at a house for my dad
> it's easily worth $1.5 mil+ but since butte is so empty and it's hard to sell houses here were gonna go for $500k
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Wow.. that is a Nice house, the view is like my dream


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 2, 2016)

Lmao got it from someone
That's not cute man


----------



## misakixx (Jul 2, 2016)

*.*

i guess a new 3ds charger and a copy of that ps3 adventure time game. still not over the fact that they removed it from dutch netflix.
also waiting for my bring me the horizon tickets.


----------



## goner (Jul 2, 2016)

i got no sleep


----------



## zeoli (Jul 3, 2016)

I bought a game 4 pack for my best friends and I today! 

I can't wait for two of them to wake up and see ~


----------



## Aquari (Jul 3, 2016)

i got a new pic of bae (pic is being used as my sig!!)


----------



## Kaiserin (Jul 3, 2016)

Got a new laptop!


----------



## cIementine (Jul 3, 2016)

i got overwatch! i think there's something wrong with the game or my xbox though, it keeps crashing and it sometimes won't go further than the opening title when i open the game.


----------



## piichinu (Jul 3, 2016)

this blouse these overalls and this bag
http://m.imgur.com/RUl93yN,lczpdOP


----------



## f11 (Jul 3, 2016)

I got a lot of more acrylic paints to use when I'm painting.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 4, 2016)

I got chili =-O


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 5, 2016)

I got Pokken Tournament, The World Ends With You, and Busby 3D (just for the laughs)  from this local video game store.


----------



## piske (Jul 5, 2016)

I bought some cute nude heels and a sleeveless long plaid shirt. love new clothes c:


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 5, 2016)

I went to an outlet mall and just went nuts since everything was so low priced. 

I got a bunch of clothes and a new Fossil watch that I passed up on buying last month but the price was so good I had to get it.


----------



## ibelleS (Jul 5, 2016)

I got a haircut


----------



## lovendor (Jul 5, 2016)

At AX I bought three Haikyuu-related charms, a whole set of Osomatsu-san keychains, a Karamatsu Girl shirt, a black t-shirt that has the infamous mangacap of Saitama from One-Punch Man going OK, and a Todomatsu hairclip

Today I made a rather impulsive buy to get more love gems for the new Love Live School Idol Festival update...


----------



## Aleigh (Jul 5, 2016)

I got myself sick by eating too fast
does that count


----------



## mogyay (Jul 5, 2016)

everyone please look at my beautiful signature


----------



## JellyLu (Jul 6, 2016)

For my birthday I got the darkrai card set with pin, the shaymin card set with pin, an eeveelution hobo bag, an eeveelution bracelet, a pikachu keychain, some candy, and some cash ^-^ I'm thankful ;u;


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 6, 2016)

Yay, It's my birthday today. I got a bunch of early birthday presents so I'm saying them, if I get any big ones later I might update.
I got beats, clothes, money (around ?50), ACNL x2, Mario Kart 7 and a new phone. I don't think I'll get anything else apart from some odd cards from some people with money in, but I'm pretty happy with what I got.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 6, 2016)

I got pizza.


----------



## ibelleS (Jul 6, 2016)

I got another haircut because the last two didn't turn out so great

Also got to see an advanced screening of Nerve and enjoyed it


----------



## Daydream (Jul 6, 2016)

I got a headache


----------



## raeepow (Jul 6, 2016)

I got cool fake nails


----------



## twins (Jul 6, 2016)

mogyay said:


> everyone please look at my beautiful signature



i love it!!! i want one!


----------



## duckvely (Jul 8, 2016)

got my album today along with 3 photocards (my sister's top 3 and my top 2)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 10, 2016)

stuff from the past few weeks


Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

Got myself some nice shirts while away so that was good =D


----------



## lovendor (Jul 11, 2016)

I bought Rhythm Heaven Megamix! ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ


----------



## ibelleS (Jul 11, 2016)

A pair of galaxy-patterned Vans


----------



## Soigne (Jul 11, 2016)

An intergalactic bath bomb.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2016)

Some groceries and some Nintendo eShop credits, bought the Streetpass Fishing game and probably getting a Kirby theme as well they are all so noice though


----------



## Kuroh (Jul 12, 2016)

Pikachu backpack!


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (Jul 12, 2016)

Five nights at Freddy's shirts


----------



## RibbonFinale (Jul 13, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> stuff from the past few weeks
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Woah, weird! I just got the nichijou books 1-3 as well!

- - - Post Merge - - -

*ahem* Aaanywho.. I don't have pics so, here's a list!

Nendoroid Kirby
Nendoroid Hoshizora Rin: Training Ver.
Nendoroid Alice Cartelet
Nendoroid Hakase
Nendoroid Nano Shinonome
Nendoroid Miyako
Figma Hoshizora Rin
Nichijou vol. 1-3
aka a loT


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 13, 2016)

I got Ankha today!


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 13, 2016)

we're at ikea and we're buying a Ton of stuff rip in pieces
i think we're getting some drawers, a mat, and some stuff for my parents' bed..? at least that's the plan, we haven't bought anything yet.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> we're at ikea and we're buying a Ton of stuff rip in pieces
> i think we're getting some drawers, a mat, and some stuff for my parents' bed..? at least that's the plan, we haven't bought anything yet.



ugh have fun i hate that place.. well they have alright food but i don't go there to eat lmao

anyways traded in omega ruby and birthright for conquest, ayy trash


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 13, 2016)

RibbonFinale said:


> Woah, weird! I just got the nichijou books 1-3 as well!



and I missed preordering 4-5 during TRSI's Vertical sale due to waiting for more stuff to show up for preorder so I could get free shipping... which showed up the exact day the sale ended. so now I guess I'm hoping/waiting for the next Yen Press or Viz sale, to just add the Vertical stuff to it. or failing that I'll just put onto a rare (for me) not-manga/ln preorders order or purchase the books in-store during the holidays


also, I got another package


Spoiler


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 13, 2016)

Sheila said:


> ugh have fun i hate that place.. well they have alright food but i don't go there to eat lmao
> 
> anyways traded in omega ruby and birthright for conquest, ayy trash



lol yeah it's a bit of a pain to be there

buT I GOt  a super cute ghost lamp n my sister got a matching one and i am in love w it ... it is so cute


----------



## RibbonFinale (Jul 13, 2016)

My Nendoroid Link: Majora's Mask Ver. just got here!


----------



## duckvely (Jul 13, 2016)

my beret min doll came today!!! + some stickers 


Spoiler


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 13, 2016)

I got a new Lunar White Xbox One controller, a Gengar book bag, and Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze.


----------



## moonford (Jul 14, 2016)

I got my new Queen.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 14, 2016)

I've compiled a playlist consisting of nothing but songs originating from popular video games that have appeared in a TF2 GMod/SFM video (not counting Rabbids Go Home, Banjo--Kazooie: Nuts and Bolts, or TF2 itself). I've even included a bit from the Adventure Time OST and Catgroove!

Exceptions will also be made on the troll songs, Raxxo's songs, and whatever hit single/classical piece from ages of yore manages to crawl its way in.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 14, 2016)

I ordered a lot of clothes and stuff that arrived today but i'm mainly happy about these socks, i'm a sucker for cool printed socks, i also finally got pokemon go


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> lol yeah it's a bit of a pain to be there
> 
> buT I GOt  a super cute ghost lamp n my sister got a matching one and i am in love w it ... it is so cute



ye i agree when ppl go like around there for hours being boring aah

and grats sounds awesome

and well i got a beer lol?


----------



## piichinu (Jul 14, 2016)

got a ton of succulents for terrariums uwu


----------



## Soda Fox (Jul 14, 2016)

I got a new (3 y/o) cat and a new (2005) Mustang convertible this past week.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 15, 2016)

korilakkuma stationary at a japanese stationary store :')


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 15, 2016)

I got word of the fact that Flipnote Superstar Gizmo has his own DeviantArt Accounts (he left the first one and is now on another one).


----------



## Aquari (Jul 15, 2016)

finally got a robonyan!, now my team is almost perfect!


----------



## Loriii (Jul 15, 2016)

I just bought this last night  I like it that NA had gotten the blue instead of red cause they already have the standard red. This is the first time that they'll be having a blue (not counting the SEA region that was released months ago).


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2016)

Role said:


> I just bought this last night  I like it that NA had gotten the blue instead of red cause they already have the standard red. This is the first time that they'll be having a blue (not counting the SEA region that was released months ago).



frick man that looks beautiful, i kinda wanted the red one but eh if i'm buying a another console im getting an older one


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 15, 2016)

i decided to take photos of the super cute ghost (or w/e it is) lights my sister and i got from ikea aaa!! they change color, the tall one is in blue, green and some turqouise, the small one is pink, bright red and orange :>


Spoiler: pics


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> i decided to take photos of the super cute ghost (or w/e it is) lights my sister and i got from ikea aaa!! they change color, the tall one is in blue, green and some turqouise, the small one is pink, bright red and orange :>
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pics
> ...



ayy those looks really cute indeed, grats =D


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 15, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> i decided to take photos of the super cute ghost (or w/e it is) lights my sister and i got from ikea aaa!! they change color, the tall one is in blue, green and some turqouise, the small one is pink, bright red and orange :>
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pics
> ...



I feel like these should be bouncing


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2016)

this bad boy. also the console looks so much better irl it's not that bland in colour


----------



## piichinu (Jul 16, 2016)

http://sta.sh/02btgay1cqpk


----------



## Lyraa (Jul 18, 2016)

We got a new puppy! He's absolutely adorable <3


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 18, 2016)

I got some delicious ice cream at Bru*cherry*sters!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2016)

got some screwdrivers for mt n3ds xl x3

also a green smoothie yummmm


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jul 19, 2016)

welllll, i got my nasal septum pierced, woo! it counts as being bought..right?
would take a pic but who would want to see a nose?!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2016)

got some quiche for my HHD n3ds xl got like 12 bucks extra cause i somewhat know the guy lol


----------



## Rizies (Jul 20, 2016)

On Monday I finally got my tattoo, and today I picked up some hush puppies loafers   They are super comfortable.


----------



## Limon (Jul 20, 2016)

I got a Minun plush two days ago.


----------



## raeepow (Jul 21, 2016)

Rainbow suspenders and a twenty one pilots shirt


----------



## Lugia Revival (Jul 21, 2016)

Finally hatched a female piplup.


----------



## Aleigh (Jul 21, 2016)

I got way too many black roses for my town


----------



## Meligion (Jul 21, 2016)

I got a staff infection


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 21, 2016)

I got a Wacom Intuos Pro the other day! :'D


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 21, 2016)

We got her on the 12th July and we decided to call her Poppy. She's only 9 weeks old (8 when we got her).


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2016)

Got a bottle of Jack Daniel's from my cousin... Mmm whiskey!

Also bought some glass beads and moar eshop credits because imma trash with tickets </3

And got some food from grandma that lives here


----------



## Loriii (Jul 23, 2016)

Initially, I wasn't planning to get this due to me having the AC HHD Bundle but the box really tempted me ahhh 



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2016)

Role said:


> Initially, I wasn't planning to get this due to me having the AC HHD Bundle but the box really tempted me ahhh
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



nice bundle though 

also ye got some mtn dew and candy earlier


----------



## Solus (Jul 23, 2016)

Spoiler







I got this recently! ^-^


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 23, 2016)

Role said:


> Initially, I wasn't planning to get this due to me having the AC HHD Bundle but the box really tempted me ahhh
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



limited edition things are worth way more a few years later


----------



## Koden (Jul 23, 2016)

I took a shopping trip to Philadelphia and bought alot of clothes (although id never wear them in public)


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 23, 2016)

I traded in Pokemon Black today. Managed to get these with the money I got


Along with a few other games I have yet to play, these should keep me somewhat busy over the holiday


----------



## Bwazey (Jul 24, 2016)

Wholockian said:


> I traded in Pokemon Black today. Managed to get these with the money I got
> View attachment 178102
> 
> Along with a few other games I have yet to play, these should keep me somewhat busy over the holiday



Nice, the Orange Box is such a great combination of games!


----------



## Loriii (Jul 24, 2016)

Sheila said:


> nice bundle though
> 
> also ye got some mtn dew and candy earlier



I wish NA got the Fire Emblem Awakening XL. I envy you haha EU always gets the nice things 



Xerolin said:


> limited edition things are worth way more a few years later



Haha you read my mind there


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2016)

Role said:


> I wish NA got the Fire Emblem Awakening XL. I envy you haha EU always gets the nice things
> 
> 
> 
> Haha you read my mind there



naw we never got the persona q 3ds xl which is a shame, it's so pretty.. but i can always drool over my bf's console so i'm good there 

also bought a few tops at H&M and some groceries.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 25, 2016)

Zakka.


Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2016)

Bought some hippie dress on the sale for like 3 bucks, and I got some SP hits for once, yay!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 28, 2016)

bought 3 uglydolls. loving them so much


----------



## Aquari (Jul 28, 2016)

finally scouted a komodo and his stats are so good for a lvl 3!, hes lvl 8 and his stats are rising so well!

look at em!, so cute!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 28, 2016)

Some homemade cupcakes


----------



## maekii (Jul 28, 2016)

Yesterday I got a Harley Quinn suicide squad shirt (the one she's wearing). I plan on wearing it when I go to see the movie when it comes out.


----------



## Paxx (Jul 28, 2016)

I just got food for my guinea pigs. x'D


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 28, 2016)

A weekly dose of internal screams of joy and shaking


----------



## Katattacc (Jul 28, 2016)

I finally got a flipping chocolate cake collectible, I can die happy now.


----------



## PrincessApple (Jul 28, 2016)

I bought golf balls and got some games from my boyfriend xD


----------



## amanda1983 (Jul 28, 2016)

I got all the animal crossing amiibos! I went from zero to all (17) in 3.5 hours of bargain hunting! This was 2 days ago now but I still haven't gotten over the excitement 







I also got the HHD and NFC bundle (until I can order the HHD New 3DS XL to match my AC 3DS XL), Amiibo Festival bundle, and card albums from series 1-3 and a bunch of cards to start me off. 

I have 102 cards so far according to this site https://amiiboalerts.com/user/amanda1983 so have a ways to go to complete my collection but.. I'm so happy!!!


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 28, 2016)

Tiffany & Co. Bunny charm to put on a necklace chain


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 28, 2016)

Paxx said:


> I just got food for my guinea pigs. x'D



Ahh! I just got some today too!


----------



## jiny (Jul 29, 2016)

I got Chick-fil-a !!!!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

I just got Bob in my ACNL town!


----------



## PrincessApple (Jul 29, 2016)

I got tickets to watch Nerve wiwth my friends, it was a second option since finding dory was sold out ;-;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 30, 2016)

Two days ago, for my birthday I got:
Kinetic Sand, Orbeez(off brand ones but they're still fun), a mug that looks like a Volkswagon Bus, A Bender and a Nibbler Funko Pop, books about legends and lore of mermaids and fairies, Kirby: Planet Robobot, Lego Jurassic World, a label maker(I honestly love it so much don't judge me), a Draculaura doll, one of those kitty cat banks where the kitty pulls the coin in, and a stylus and Screen cleaner set with Isabelle on it for my 3DS. My grandma also gave me $100 dollars so I bought myself a few things on amazon, including a kiddie inflatable pool for me and my honey to lay in with blankets outside, and the full DVD set of Pushing Daisies. I sadly didn't get a picture of my stuff but have these pictures of my child in one of the bags some of my presents came in.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 30, 2016)

I rented Akira from an anime shop somewhere downtown. They said its a classic so I'm excited to see what its all about.


----------



## UnderWish (Jul 30, 2016)

Today's my birthday!
I got a Nintendo 3DS XL, Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D, Some Pokemon themed shirts, and some money from some relatives! My dad is also taking me to gamestop tomorrow to pick out some games and preorder Pokemon Sun and Moon!
And I got Wolfgang in my Animal Crossing New Leaf town and am soon going to get Chief!


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 30, 2016)

Mass Effect 2 and Portal 2!

Mass Effect didn't come with the game, but it was pretty cheap and I liked the steelbook. I also got the collectors edition disc with it, and I already had the game, so I didn't mind.


Aaand Portal doesn't work.  Need to take it back. The condition actually kinda makes me wanna cry


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2016)

Got some clothes and jewelry from my mom's amiga =D Looking awesome and she had some rings that actually fit my baby fingers lol


----------



## Bwazey (Jul 30, 2016)

I just won a bidding war for a port of Pikmin 2 on the wii.

I'm pretty proud of that. I haven't played that game in a solid 2 years. So I'm excited to finally play it all over again!


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 30, 2016)

my mom brought me a small packet of jellybelly jelly beans and i also got 54 holly starts for my acnl town so that was cool! i only like the tropical flavored jelly beans though so i didnt eat many of them. you can easily tell theyre tropical ones since theyre kind of see through or clear. SO GOOD <3


----------



## Araie (Jul 31, 2016)

I went to the midnight release of Harry Potter and the Cursed Child this morning and got a copy. The book itself is really good so far, but waiting for it was the best part.


----------



## Heyden (Aug 2, 2016)

i got my s*** filled box from amiami the other day, airmail from japan usually takes 4-5 days for me but it took 2 weeks smh


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2016)

Got my bc pills finally so hope they're gunna do me good :3


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 2, 2016)

Araie said:


> I went to the midnight release of Harry Potter and the Cursed Child this morning and got a copy. The book itself is really good so far, but waiting for it was the best part.


That sounds so good! It'd be good to know what your thoughts of it are when you're done with it, hope you enjoy it!  

This sweetheart came in last last week:



Spoiler


----------



## piske (Aug 2, 2016)

I got more bully sticks for my dog! lol


----------



## jiny (Aug 2, 2016)

i got a yummy salad but then i ate it. :<


----------



## Cudon (Aug 2, 2016)

I bought some shirts. Decided to go check out the male clothes section for the first time and picked up some comfily large clothing. Also finally bought a new hoodie.


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 2, 2016)

I bought a pack of series 3 amiibo cards yesterday.


----------



## ibelleS (Aug 3, 2016)

Ordered a Five Star planner & the Flex Notebinder off of Amazon, both red

I love school supplies smh


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 3, 2016)

i got a new sweatshirt so that was nice


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 3, 2016)

Got Bioshock, Bioshock 2 and Bioshock Infinite along with a new hoodie ^^


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 3, 2016)

I got my driver's license!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

I got some water from the sink and some cheesies. lol


----------



## Araie (Aug 3, 2016)

Aerate said:


> That sounds so good! It'd be good to know what your thoughts of it are when you're done with it, hope you enjoy it!
> 
> This sweetheart came in last last week:
> 
> ...


Oh, it was _so_ incredible! I went to Barnes and Noble with friends and they had some cool activities to do while you were waiting for the book like one called the Muggle Wall where you wrote your favorite memory of Harry Potter so of course we had to do that (I hope there was still enough room for other people). We also went to wand making at the last five minute of it and made wands which looked quite... interesting. We also did some other stuff then finally got in line for the book.

Nice phone by the way! Very fancy.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

I got 20 million bells in Animal Crossing.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 3, 2016)

Araie said:


> Oh, it was _so_ incredible! I went to Barnes and Noble with friends and they had some cool activities to do while you were waiting for the book like one called the Muggle Wall where you wrote your favorite memory of Harry Potter so of course we had to do that (I hope there was still enough room for other people). We also went to wand making at the last five minute of it and made wands which looked quite... interesting. We also did some other stuff then finally got in line for the book.
> 
> Nice phone by the way! Very fancy.



Wow yea that definitely sounds like an experience, glad you had fun :')

And haha thank you, it's an amazing phone. I've been looking for a cover for it, but I'm really out of ideas and can't choose at all hahaha.


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 3, 2016)

i got the hot spring and lighthouse public works project for acnl today yeaaaa


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 3, 2016)

got the illuminated heart pwp and the fairy-tale bridge.


----------



## Tiny Kitten (Aug 3, 2016)

Welp this is a fun thread, I just got some new dlc for my favorite game of all time DRAGON AGE AW YEAH


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 4, 2016)

I just got a fREAKIN BRUISE TODAY how...


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 4, 2016)

8 free bags of salad


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2016)

Got some vinyl records for pretty cheap, Janita Salome's first album, "Melro" and Joan Baez' "II" album


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 4, 2016)

I upgraded to the GTX 960 graphics card, now I can finally enjoy Dragon Age: Inquisition & Overwatch in all it's glory


----------



## Cudon (Aug 4, 2016)

I got some food from Burger King. Honestly didn't taste all that great, sad that they replaced my nearest maccas with a bk.


----------



## Chris (Aug 4, 2016)

Went on a shopping spree this afternoon. Notepad and pen from Paperchase; Whittard of Chelsea's Strawberry Serenade tea and infuser; wax tarts and burner; and a couple of nail polishes. The Nemo plush and British Rose shower gel were courtesy of my mother.  Aaaaand spent ?50 on lingerie but you don't need to see that!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> I got some food from Burger King. Honestly didn't taste all that great, sad that they replaced my nearest maccas with a bk.



tbh most burger chains are better than emceedee lol

also yea got a chocolate croissant that was tiny af haha


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 5, 2016)

Bought two more David Bowie albums.


- Hunky Dory
- Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2016)

Some groceries and those rubber bands you tie up your hair with.. do they even have a proper name? o_o


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 6, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Some groceries and those rubber bands you tie up your hair with.. do they even have a proper name? o_o



We call them "hair ties" or "scrunchies" here. XD


----------



## piske (Aug 6, 2016)

I got some delicious pastries for my mom and me, peach and bluberry-rhubarb danishes :>


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 7, 2016)

Finally got a 3ds USB cable since my charger got fried, it works and I can play my DS again


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> We call them "hair ties" or "scrunchies" here. XD



ahh thanks i wondered what those were actually called lol i think we literally call them rubber bands or hair bands or stuff lol


----------



## Daydream (Aug 7, 2016)

I just treated myself with an iced cappuccino... Life is good


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 7, 2016)

I got a sweet Lisa Frank coloring book yesterday!


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 7, 2016)

Got Witcher 3, they gave me stickers and a map along with it


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 7, 2016)

I forgot to post about it but I got myself a new CUP! I know it sounds boring but I drink gallons of water each day, iced water, and I like my water to stay as cold as possible for as long as possible so I don't have to keep making trips to get ice. I had a 16oz Bubba cup which was nice but it really didn't keep my stuff cold for very long, so I got a 30oz Ozark Trail Vacuum insulated or something like that cup. It's literally magical, I can have the same ice in this cup for a whole day and there will still be ice in my water, suuuper helpful I love it a lot.

And at the post office I have my first set of Re-Ment stuff, I intend to collect it. I got the full box set of the Twin Stars bedroom furniture and I am super stoked. I plan to add a few of the pieces to a mini dollhouse kit I'm building so it should be super cute!


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 7, 2016)

My mum brought me back some presents from her holiday! She got me a glass candle holder, a glass flamingo, a bag with flamingos printed on it, and a chocolate bar. I feel so lucky


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2016)

Got an USB cable for my iPhone, found one cheap for the old ones thank god


----------



## ellarella (Aug 8, 2016)

i got some stockfish from the Faroe Islands from my sister  it has such a strong smell, but tastes really delicious.

i also got Patrick Rothfuss' The Wise Man's Fear, which hopefully ups the ante from the first book.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2016)

Mom got me a pair of flare jeans on the sale, ayyy


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 8, 2016)

Araie said:


> I went to the midnight release of Harry Potter and the Cursed Child this morning and got a copy. The book itself is really good so far, but waiting for it was the best part.


I stole my brothers copy. Just finished part 1 and I'm loving it ;-;


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 8, 2016)

Got this little booger in the mail today. Won him in an eBay auction for $3.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2016)

^grats man !! if only they were as cheap in stores lol

also hopefully grabbing a golf ball or at least a photo of em/it later on


----------



## Draco (Aug 9, 2016)

i found 20$ in my room. Im guessing i forgot about it. Lucky my dog did not eat it he eats everything.


----------



## zeoli (Aug 9, 2016)

My cosplay jacket for Aoba finally came back from repairs ~


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2016)

groceries and some working gloves for my mom


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 9, 2016)

School Uniform shirts


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2016)

a lightbulb had to change the one in the kitchen.. good thing it as cheaper than the tag in store lol


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 9, 2016)

got groceries and bought gifts for my friends lmao


----------



## Liamslash (Aug 10, 2016)

I got a Wii U+Mario kart 8 and Splatoon, some more cool t-shirts and a new suitcase.
Really excited


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 10, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Some groceries and those rubber bands you tie up your hair with.. do they even have a proper name? o_o



Kuchinawa-san



Spoiler: stuff from the past month about






































Spoiler



film strip is of a sleazy-looking guy in a Hawaiian shirt


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> Kuchinawa-san
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can't see your stuff but aight lmao

anyways got crayons, paint and groceries


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 10, 2016)

Sheila said:


> can't see your stuff but aight lmao
> 
> anyways got crayons, paint and groceries



huh, too lazy to bother looking into, but I wonder if it's something to do with just grabbing the photos from my twitter


also, are you going to paint the night too?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> huh, too lazy to bother looking into, but I wonder if it's something to do with just grabbing the photos from my twitter
> 
> 
> also, are you going to paint the night too?


yep i hope it works cause this paint is hella thick so hope my second paper is better haha ...


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 10, 2016)

I got:

- Batman Rebirth #1 
I have the Rebirth Special, #2, #3 and #4 but missed #1 early on. Now I'm all caught up and can finally read the rest.

-World of NINTENDO: Animal Crossing Villager 2.5" Figure
If the eyes were AAA choice, he'd literally be my character. So close.


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 10, 2016)

My mum got me a candle making kit today, which I'm pretty excited to use. I've always wanted to make my own candles! And I also got a blanket for my dorm room.


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 10, 2016)

Blue Cup said:


> I got:
> 
> - Batman Rebirth #1
> I have the Rebirth Special, #2, #3 and #4 but missed #1 early on. Now I'm all caught up and can finally read the rest.
> ...



OMG THEY HAVE VILLAGER FIGURINES WHAT

HOW MANY KINDS DO THEY HAVE


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 10, 2016)

Just him for now.


----------



## Tiny Kitten (Aug 10, 2016)

I've posted here before, but It says everytime so here I am again. I recently found a 5 dollar bill when I went out walking with the dogs. It's the first time in a few weeks due to my foot injury and now i'm definitively going to go daily lol


----------



## Blueskyy (Aug 10, 2016)

My new backpack I ordered for grad school arrived today!


----------



## Puffy (Aug 11, 2016)

I just got a 25 dollar Amazon gift card in my email whaddup!!!!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2016)

Bought an old video game for the Scavenger Hunt and a Waddle Dee amiibo for my bf's birthday tomorrow


----------



## Hai (Aug 11, 2016)

I finally bought myself a PS4 :3
1TB with Bloodborne, Uncharted 4, Beyond Two Souls and Heavy Rain


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 11, 2016)

Hai said:


> I finally bought myself a PS4 :3
> 1TB with Bloodborne, Uncharted 4, Beyond Two Souls and Heavy Rain



Best purchase you ever made (': UC4 and Bloodborne are literal perfection! Finished the latter myself a couple days back, it made me tear up bad.

Let me know what you think of them


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 11, 2016)

Hai said:


> I finally bought myself a PS4 :3
> 1TB with Bloodborne, Uncharted 4, Beyond Two Souls and Heavy Rain



Omg those games are great


----------



## cIementine (Aug 11, 2016)

a new hoodie and i also booked 'llama trekking' for sunday (basically i'm walking through a field with a llama by my side)


----------



## Jade_Amell (Aug 11, 2016)

I got a new pair of earrings, the last time I bought a pair was over 10 years ago. So yeah, I've been wearing the same earrings for 10 years. x3 And some FFXIV class pins for my backpack. My mother also 'got' me a tablet hybrid I can use for school.


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 11, 2016)

Picked up quite a few things today, but the crown jewel of this haul are the two Power Rangers Legacy figures. I never thought I would find them locally and together like that. I was all prepared to search the internet and make deals with people to obtain them. 

Today was a good day.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Aug 11, 2016)

Blue Cup said:


> Picked up quite a few things today, but the crown jewel of this haul are the two Power Rangers Legacy figures. I never thought I would find them locally and together like that. I was all prepared to search the internet and make deals with people to obtain them.
> 
> Today was a good day.



Let me know how the swedish fish oreos taste like. I seriously thought it was a trolling attempt. xD


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2016)

^they have fish oreos dayum send me some pls!


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 11, 2016)

removing the tag now 
I should buy the Kanahei Pisuke LINE theme... (✿?‿`)


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 11, 2016)

ACN_Jade said:


> Let me know how the swedish fish oreos taste like. I seriously thought it was a trolling attempt. xD



They are surprisingly good. Like an uber sweet chocolate cherry combo. The aroma they give off only hints at the Swedish Fish though, the majority of the scent is very reminiscent of circus peanuts.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 11, 2016)

I got Prednisone.

Bronchitis sucks.


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 11, 2016)

Spoiler






Got a new bag for school and also managed to win this large superman from the arcade.

I also won a Shaymin keyring that came with a 'working' pokeball, which is pretty cool


----------



## Pinkbell (Aug 11, 2016)

While ago I got my first Wii game :3!! Ordered it online and stalked the mailbox... I mean so didn't...


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 11, 2016)

bought a new backpack for school, a super cute notebook with oranges on it and a new pair of sneakers :0 the sneakers were 70% off, which made me feel kinda good lmao.....


----------



## aericell (Aug 16, 2016)

Bought some clothes and school supplies yesterday aaaaaand
my exoclusive magazines finally came in today


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 16, 2016)

Got myself Watch Dogs for the PS4.


----------



## ibelleS (Aug 16, 2016)

Got some new clothes including a cool olive green coat

And now I got my cat being all clingy


----------



## Antonio (Aug 16, 2016)

I FINALLY GOT A LIFE
just kidding


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2016)

Got some dvd's from my bf's mom ^_^


----------



## Liamslash (Aug 16, 2016)

I got the mario kart 8 zelda and animal crossing DLC packs, I'm really happy about it because now I can play in more online games, and overall it's a pretty nice pack.


----------



## Akira-chan (Aug 16, 2016)

Got feels, please help


----------



## piske (Aug 16, 2016)

My co-worker got me a tote bag from a project I helped with, so I was super happy :>


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 16, 2016)

Bought a ton of mochi and some games for my love. I also got a curtain for our room and a portable light box for photography


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

I found this really cute Build A Bear at Value Village


----------



## Aquari (Aug 17, 2016)

i got my brother to play pokemon Y, he seems to like it alot :'}


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2016)

Toilet paper and a paper bag so I can start cleaning out this locker, I have so much junk smh


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 17, 2016)

my class schedule


----------



## piske (Aug 17, 2016)

My dad bought me fruits snacks yayyy lol


----------



## Zane (Aug 17, 2016)

finally done rounding these up for my niece's birthday 






there's a very long and annoying story behind why I have a giant Tuxedo Mask and an Artemis and Luna that don't match each other but oh well, just hope she doesn't notice lol Not pictured but I also got the first season of the new dub of Sailor Moon, I haven't watched it myself but nobody suddenly becomes cousins in it which is good enough 4 me




Spoiler: wrapped








i was just amused with my effort ok


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 18, 2016)

The gudetama theme and Splatoon sticket set in LINE!
I'm very hesitant when it comes to virtual goods other than games but as a frequent LINE user I wanted a change


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

I got the catalog maniac gold badge in my acnl. c; All that hard work did pay off.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2016)

got myself a small plastic basket so i can store some random cluttery things i have but dont wanna give away...


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

I just got cereal, cap'n crunch to be exact. I wish they had Kapp'n crunch cereal o;


----------



## N e s s (Aug 18, 2016)

I bought a shovel knight amiibo the other day, and some magic the gathering cards


----------



## piichinu (Aug 18, 2016)

My school's cafeteria food it's so good I missed jt


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 18, 2016)

this is pretty weird but i got an origami animal set.. it was only ?2 so yeah lmao


----------



## Soigne (Aug 18, 2016)

I got new glasses



Spoiler: this them












oops huge img


----------



## Liamslash (Aug 18, 2016)

I went to Tokyo Toys because I'm in glasgow and fleshy and mog recommended it. I got a pikachu soft toy, pikachu hat and zelda pillow.
I really like everything I got but it was hard to pick




They wanted me to get the boob mousepads


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 18, 2016)

Got my laptop, 3ds, and wii U back


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 18, 2016)

I got a Snowy Owl Teeny Ty at a store today, It was so cute and only 5$, then I got a shirt and Pajama's



Spoiler:  Teeny Ty


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

I got 2 hot dogs, each with mayo, cheese, ketchup and mustard. Also I got a pop with ice.


----------



## piichinu (Aug 18, 2016)

got a package that actually arrived on the fourth but nobody ever rang the bell and we only found out today for the first and final notice posted in our mail


----------



## xara (Aug 19, 2016)

got a game i really wanted, a haircut and school supplies


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2016)

bought some beer earlier, and mom bought me some candy and those sombrero corn crisps ayy


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 19, 2016)

I've not got them yet but I bought tickets for the front bottoms. there's loads of others i want to go to too but i prioritised


----------



## Javocado (Aug 19, 2016)

Got free tickets to tomorrow's Angels vs Yankees game wheeeee
I'm stoked because I've only been to one MLB game this year


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 20, 2016)

I spent my money earned from commissions on this
MONEY FOR HONEY


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2016)

got my 2nd white feather ayyy


----------



## Milleram (Aug 20, 2016)

I just bought some combat boots and some really cute key chains. One of the key chains is a rainbow cat, one is a pink doughnut, and one is a purple cupcake.

Oh, and now that I think about it, I just bought the visual novel Ozmafia!! on Steam the other day.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 20, 2016)

Lots of Chinese food, and preordered Watch Dogs 2.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 20, 2016)

bought food Lol 

i'm going to have to go shopping soon tho because i need some stuff for school n some other stuff hahh ..,


----------



## Limon (Aug 20, 2016)

I should start playing it but I have two games going on already from the same series.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

I earned a sausage for lunch! c:


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2016)

L3M0N5 said:


> I should start playing it but I have two games going on already from the same series.


wish i finished that, it's really good ;; grat tho


----------



## piske (Aug 20, 2016)

yayyy got a toy hammer c:


----------



## Liamslash (Aug 20, 2016)

I got a black feather


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 21, 2016)

Got a new laptop.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 21, 2016)

got a snazzy feather


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Aug 21, 2016)

Got the Jirachi Mythical Collection and Red & Blue Venusaur Collection from Amazon today and pulled 2 full art Flareon EXs and 2 full art Gardevoir EXs out of the six boosters. Jirachi is also one of my most favorite Pokemon so the full art promo and pin are also a huge win in my opinion.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2016)

Bought some candy for scavenger hunt (and some milk) and I got myself a few cheap notebooks for school c:


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 22, 2016)

Spoiler: cards and etc


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2016)

^ I see Clannad I press like.. grats though all those looks smashin'


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Just got a glow wand, green feather, japanese house collectibles and 10 tickets. c:


----------



## boujee (Aug 22, 2016)

Aunt ordered me a Versace bag.
Well a bookbag for senior year.  Medusa palazzo leather backpack.


----------



## piichinu (Aug 22, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> Aunt ordered me a Versace bag.
> Well a bookbag for senior year.  Medusa palazzo leather backpack.



aw its cute! take pics !!


----------



## boujee (Aug 22, 2016)

hiyori said:


> aw its cute! take pics !!



It is? It looks bland tho lol but I'll take pics once it ships.
Base off the pictures it still looks bland:


----------



## Jade_Amell (Aug 22, 2016)

Two physical books, and 1 digital books. Total 304 dollars. Collage sucks.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

ACN_Jade said:


> Two physical books, and 1 digital books. Total 304 dollars. Collage sucks.



Ugh yesss.. I just try get PDF's of it if I can find them, not gonna waste that much if we hardly use them even if I prefer physical ones as well -w-


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

Just got cereal again, the usual.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

got a phone call i could have been without -_- and bought some other stuff for no need apparently.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 23, 2016)

I bought a chocolate milkshake... It didn't taste like chocolate... It didn't taste like anything tbh


----------



## piichinu (Aug 23, 2016)

ACN_Jade said:


> Two physical books, and 1 digital books. Total 304 dollars. Collage sucks.



wtf my brothers were like $700 LOL ur lucky

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gamzee said:


> It is? It looks bland tho lol but I'll take pics once it ships.
> Base off the pictures it still looks bland:



hmm i dunno i kinda like stuff w little detail
altho i will say i like the white vers better


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2016)

printed out that convo i had with the support lady lol. also  i should probably print these pics from my phone out as well lol


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 25, 2016)

Spoiler: I got cards, lots of cards



Abyss Dweller x1 (ABYR super)
Adhesion Trap Hole x3 (BPW2 super)
Amaterasu x1 (TDIL super)
Assault Blackwing - Onimaru the Divine Thunder x1 (TDIL super)
Block Dragon x1 (TDIL ultra)
Castel, the Skyblaster Musketeer x1 (DUEA super)
Clear Wing Synchro Dragon x1 (CROS ultimate)
Cosmic Cyclone x3 (TDIL secret)
Crystal wing Synchro Dragon x1 (SHVI secret)
D.D. Trap Hole x1 (CRV ultimate)
Dark Rebellion Xyz Dragon x1 (CT12 platinum secret)
Deep Dark Trap Hole x3 (PHSW rare)
Doppelwarior x1 (STOR rare)
Double Trap Hole x3 (SECE common)
Evigishki Merrowgeist x1 (HA06 secret)
Floodgate Trap Hole x3 (TDIL ultra) 
Forbidden Lance x2 (BP02 common)
Gaia Dragon, the Thudner Charger x1 (GAOV super)
Goyo Guardian x1 (PGL2 gold)
Heroic Challenger - Assault Halberd x3 (WSUP super)
Jar of Avarice x1 (CROS secret)
Junk Berserker x1 (EXVC ghost)
Mathematician x1 (DRLG secret)
Number 11: Big Eye x1 (AP06 ultimate)
Number 80: Rhapsody in Beserk x1 (PRIO rare)
Number 81: Superdreadnought Rail Cannon Super Dora x1 (TDIL super)
Number 101: Silent Honor ARK x1 (LVAL ultra)
Number 103: Ragnazero x1 (PRIO rare)
Number 106: Giant Hand x1 (PGL3 gold)
Photon Papilloperative x1 (GAOV rare)
Premature Return x2 (TDIL ultra)
Quickdraw Synchron x1 (5DS3 common)
Rose Paladin x2 (PGL2 gold secret)
Spell Strider x1 (TDIL super)
Stardust Shimmer x2 (STOR super)
Synchron Explorer x1 (5DS3 super)
Tatsunoko x1 (CORE secret)
Time-Space Trap Hole x1 (DUEA secret)
Time-Space Trap Hole x1 (PGL3 gold secret)
Toon Dark Magician x1 (TDIL super)
Trap Hole of Spikes x1 (MIL1 super)
Triamid Sphinx x2 (TDIL super)
Wind-Up Arsenal Zenmaioh x2 (ORCS secret)


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 25, 2016)

Just got a grilled cheese sandwich, chocolate milk and spaghetti with cheddar. c:


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 25, 2016)

Got an Xbox One with Wolfenstein: The New Order.


Heading out tomorrow to get Fallout 4, Sunset Overdrive, Witcher 3 and Dead Rising 3


----------



## Blueskyy (Aug 25, 2016)

I just remembered I had my Seiko Alpinist in my drawer...so it's almost like buying it all over again.


----------



## piske (Aug 25, 2016)

I bought some yummy sweet roasted pecans from the state fair :>


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 25, 2016)

thai milk tea in a cute lightbulb 


Spoiler


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 25, 2016)

my mom got me pizza but i threw up so i guess i got something then lost it haha


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 25, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> thai milk tea in a cute lightbulb
> 
> 
> Spoiler



smash it on the pavement i dare you


----------



## piske (Aug 25, 2016)

pechue said:


> I bought some yummy sweet roasted pecans from the state fair :>



also, got a free tee shirt for volunteering xD


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 25, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> smash it on the pavement i dare you



 it's plastic but


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 25, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> it's plastic but



oh, nvm then

it wouldn't be any fun if plastic


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Just got Fruit Loops and milk, the usual once again! I love the taste of the milk with the fruit loops though.


----------



## BluebellLight (Aug 26, 2016)

I didn't get it yet but I just bought a Kylie Jenner Lip Kit! I'm so excited for it to ship!


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 26, 2016)

I got a cushion, some fairy lights, and towels for my dorm room today.


----------



## Blueskyy (Aug 26, 2016)

It's pay day so I just got $1000 something bucks hollaaaa


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 27, 2016)

Got myself a new office chair for my computer desk, my sister stole my good chair so I was stuck with a small one that would get stuck each time you put it down, so stuck that I would have to push the lever, step on two of the feet of the chair, and pull up on the seat with all of my might to get it un-stuck, so yeah, it was time for a new one. I got a nice mesh back chair with a really comfy foam seat and comfy arms too, it rolls really smoothly and I just put it together this morning!


----------



## piichinu (Aug 27, 2016)

well yesterday i got some cactus fruit and dried apricot rolls (not the normal ones theyre special and not in english)


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2016)

My old backpack was falling apart and I'm starting at a new college on Monday, so treated myself to this pretty new one.


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 27, 2016)

A Nyx highlighter palette and lipstick


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 27, 2016)

A new mobile number for internet data since I'll be travelling a lot and for class.


----------



## Loriii (Aug 27, 2016)

I got a surprise gift from someone special 




Spoiler: honkuuu :D


----------



## Antonio (Aug 27, 2016)

$50 dollars for my birthday


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2016)

got one piece vol. 79 yesterday and random groceries throughout the weekend. :3


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Aug 28, 2016)

20th Anniversary Arceus and Jirachi plush. Was a bit late for the Jirachi plush so I ended up having to buy it for nearly double the price on Amazon, but I got the Arceus one for retail price at GameStop. There was only one left, so I was really lucky to get it while I did.


----------



## mogyay (Aug 28, 2016)

i got the new samsung s7, i really like it  just bought two cute cases on amazon as well for it


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2016)

bought some course literature lol :/


----------



## Liamslash (Aug 29, 2016)

Parents are back from new york which means more "sorry I left you" swag.





Feat pillow I got from last haul, that's not with this one.
Then this awesome bag




I love them


----------



## Milleram (Aug 29, 2016)

I bought a watch and some cute socks from Forever 21 today. My friend also gave me a Hello Kitty Happy Meal toy because I collect Hello Kitty stuff, lol.


----------



## Elov (Aug 30, 2016)

These babies. (literally this exact pair)









Had to drive down to my mom's house earlier today because I accidentally sent them to her address instead of mine. rip ;-; But it was worth it. Amethyst is so freakin' pretty, plus it's my birthstone so that's pretty cool too.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Aug 31, 2016)

Got Xenoblade Chronicles X and Mario Kart 8 a few days ago for my birthday!


----------



## Squidward (Sep 1, 2016)

I got a nice notebook and a cute yellow pen. It's nothing special but these things make me happy!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2016)

Me and mom got a new coffeemaker cause the old one broke aaah rip lol

also got some public transport credit c:


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2016)

Me and mom got a new coffeemaker cause the old one broke aaah rip lol

also got some public transport credit c:


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 1, 2016)

I got the Build A Bear Eevee today, and last week I got a Meowstic plush



Spoiler


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 1, 2016)

Posting to see if I can see my post, I cannot see my last post and it's been a few hours

EDIT: I can see my post, but can anyone see my last post on here?

Second Edit: I can see it now, Idk why I couldn't until I posted now lol


----------



## Squidward (Sep 2, 2016)

Kitty2201 said:


> I got the Build A Bear Eevee today, and last week I got a Meowstic plush
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



There is a Build A Bear Eevee???? Gosh I'm jealous


----------



## Celestefey (Sep 2, 2016)

Kitty2201 said:


> I got the Build A Bear Eevee today, and last week I got a Meowstic plush
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Aah it looks so soft and adorable. I really want to get one, but I feel a little embarrassed about the fact that I'm 18 and would have to go through the whole process of making a "Build a Bear" plush. I mean but... It's just soooo cute.


----------



## Squidward (Sep 2, 2016)

I got a Rosenthal heart-shaped glass crystal. It's very pretty but I'm not even sure what I'm supposed to do with it lmao!


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2016)

i got some of those velvet hangers in turquoise and grey/black and also some crystal/glass jar cup thing


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 2, 2016)

Bought Yoshi's New Island for 3DS. I think I will like it, I played the SNES (and gba port) way too much before so tbh I think DS would bore me a bit.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 2, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Bought Yoshi's New Island for 3DS. I think I will like it, I played the SNES (and gba port) way too much before so tbh I think DS would bore me a bit.



I have that game, I love it and I think you will love it too. xD

Just got 100k coins on Nintendo Land.


----------



## Squidward (Sep 2, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Bought Yoshi's New Island for 3DS. I think I will like it, I played the SNES (and gba port) way too much before so tbh I think DS would bore me a bit.



Ayee u got it!!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 2, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> Aah it looks so soft and adorable. I really want to get one, but I feel a little embarrassed about the fact that I'm 18 and would have to go through the whole process of making a "Build a Bear" plush. I mean but... It's just soooo cute.


It wasn't too awkward going there, there were people older then me buying them lol I had to go early because they said they probably would have sold out before noon. But they just had to stuff it and put the heart in, they said to make a wish or something but I didn't do that xD


----------



## Squidward (Sep 2, 2016)

I bought so much hummus


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 2, 2016)

Spoiler: purr sonar and mikus


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 3, 2016)

free meal including drinks and dessert and my cuuuute new rainbow feather and crescent glow wand (shoutout to Justin for the favorable order)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> I have that game, I love it and I think you will love it too. xD
> 
> Just got 100k coins on Nintendo Land.



Yeah I love the more crayon childish themes this time actually, that and other different things made it worthwhile alone.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2016)

Squidward said:


> Ayee u got it!!



yeah i did and it is real fun! i love that it's not as obvious as the snes one so you actually have to play it once or twice before getting everything on first try


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 3, 2016)

i bought a Lot of new clothes (which was great bc i really needed it)

my fav was a black shirt with a rainbow on it, i will take a photo of it and upload it later if i don't forget, because it was super cute ;W;


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 3, 2016)

Spoiler: go figure


----------



## piske (Sep 6, 2016)

bought this cutie~ the pic makes him look yellow but he's more pastel lime green :>


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

I just got a new leather jacket, gonna wear it to school a lot. c:


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> Spoiler: go figure



ayy nice touhou ftw


----------



## reririx (Sep 6, 2016)

I bought a textbook


----------



## Javocado (Sep 6, 2016)

In addition to Hot Dogs in Downtown LA and free sushi this 3-day weekend, I also copped a Jolteon PokeDoll and Scott and Ramona Pop Figures!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 7, 2016)

Spoiler: these packages just won't stop


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2016)

there was a $20 sale for hoodies and crewnecks at my university today so i bought one


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 7, 2016)

Had to go to a meeting at work. Our Supervisor had us play a game, and I won a free movie pass.


----------



## Wholockian (Sep 8, 2016)

I got an A Level Maths textbook


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Sep 8, 2016)

My new chair arrived, hopefully this one lasts more than 8 months before breaking.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 8, 2016)

i bought a cup that looks like a chemistry flask/beaker, it was so cute i just had to get it <3



Spoiler: my new fav cup (ignore the bit of clutter lol)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 9, 2016)

*deep breath*
WELL!
I went shopping this week to REAL stores, but was honestly pretty disappointed in the clothes options that they had available in my size, I basically got a shirt, a dress(that is still tight on me), some tights, socks, and a sweater.

I did however find a few nice pairs of pants for my boyfriend and really nice sweater for him as well, still kind of bummed I didn't go for the bow tie/suspender set I found that would have looked really cute, but I figured other stores we went to would have some but NO other stores had any! Like wtf?

I mostly got non-clothing stuff because the stores were already putting out their Halloween stuff which mean I will spend all of my money oh my lord, I have no chill when it comes to Halloween decor because for me it's all the time decor. I got a really cute tray that has a ouija board print, a nice throw pillow with a skeleton couple on it, miniature silicone cauldrons!, a book of scrap book paper that I am probably going to use for my haunted house dollhouse as wallpaper and stuff, tons of stickers, a little purple glass bottle with a sparkly label I am going to take off to just have the nice purple glass bottle.

I also got non-halloween stuff like a really nice black pleather mini-chest that I am going to use for my rocks and gems, like a million things of glitter from Micheal's THEY EVEN HAD GLOW GLITTER AND IT GLOWS SO BRIGHT OH MY LORT, some replacement wood for my dollhouse cause I messed a few boards up, a really nice cutting mat to put on my desk for doing art and it's "self healing" whatever that means I guess it's a super hero or something idek, I got like this MASSIVE bag of popcorn that I THOUGHT was white cheddar but was just white popcorn so I bought a flavor sprinkle thing for it XD, then I got a really neat giraffe cup that the handle is his neck, and two really beautiful black and purple geodes(clearly dyed but still really beautiful) that someone put in the "impulse" area by the candy, like someone must have known someone who can't not buy rocks was going to walk through there. I also got some non-exciting things like glue and stuff that I needed.

But yeah it was a really great day shopping with my sister and we got sushi after and everything, and then on my other days off I got a haircut (finally) just got my ends off and stuff and then dyed my hair a really dark red/purple color that looks really nice. =D Was a good, productive, few days off!


----------



## Elov (Sep 9, 2016)

I got a textbook and also some weird thing I was required to get called an iclicker off of ebay.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 9, 2016)

Spoiler: these packages actually should be slowing down now


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 13, 2016)

Wish my posting photos on here would work, I managed to post a picture of a villager months back and the link button thing hasn't worked since. Anyway, I got the cutest little plushie of omnom from cut the rope! He's adorable. I'm just showing anybody who comes around, like I'm a kid again  also got myself a little plushie piglet, as I love pigs. Don't know what I'm going to be doing with all these cuddly toys...


----------



## lars708 (Sep 13, 2016)

Just ordered Xenoblade Chronicles X! Totally stoked to try it out!


----------



## boujee (Sep 13, 2016)

Order Anastasia eyeshadow palette and I finally got my floral bracage:


----------



## moonford (Sep 13, 2016)

This is silly, but whatevs.

I've got a smile.

Cause I feel like something has been lifted of my shoulders which can stop me from being this nasty person, who scares away people, back to normal.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2016)

a bottle of ketchup .. gonna be needed and used anyways so better roll down buy it ;D


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 13, 2016)

I bought ?3000 PSN card

 so I can purchase Future Tone's (1st?) season pass, once it goes live


----------



## ceremony (Sep 15, 2016)

This is totally going to be a weird combination of things...

Yesterday, I got this in the mail






Last week, my friend was at Nintendo World NYC and picked up the Squid Sisters for me.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 15, 2016)

Spoiler: A friend gave me some rose quartz and a smol magnetic rock


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 15, 2016)

Won't be specific but a true blessing!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 16, 2016)

I won a $15.00 City Market gift card at work. I also bought this really nice smelling fall candle.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 16, 2016)

Ah, had the sweetest thing this morning. I haven't been very well so I've been away from work for a few weeks in hospital and having treatments and what not. Go into work for a visit this morning and the staff have given me a ?50 Amazon voucher as they know I love Amazon and use it a lot. Was really lovely  
Got myself a new pair of jogging bottoms yesterday, too. Really nice Nike ones


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 16, 2016)

Pokemon


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2016)

^that face tho xD but.. turts!

also will probably get some groceries later bc everything here is small and not so cheap rip


----------



## Celestefey (Sep 16, 2016)

Pink-y coloured dungarees, pyjamas, and tights.  Tomorrow I need to go food shopping because then I'll be living on my own!


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 16, 2016)

3 months of PlayStation Plus, also pre ordered Pok?mon Moon


----------



## dude98 (Sep 16, 2016)

A five minute class. The class was just going over how to set up our essay.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 16, 2016)

I got some pillowcases in the mail so now instead of having a million different colored pillowcases we'll have all matching black pillowcase. Someday I'll have black everything in the room, already got black sheets and curtains, getting closer ehuheuheuhe


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Sep 16, 2016)

I got a new pokemon on x that i've been looking for


----------



## mayoi (Sep 16, 2016)

I just got a villager that I really liked on Animal Crossing, Marcie the kangaroo!


----------



## Saylor (Sep 16, 2016)

Plants for my room, incense sticks, a new sketchbook, and some toys for my hamster


----------



## Tracer (Sep 17, 2016)

Movies that were ordered just came in the mail! Super hyped aaa

Ponyo, Spirited Away, Guardians of the Galaxy, Mulan 1 & 2 DVDs.. hhh the cases look so pretty- I love owning physical copies of games/movies. I'm probably gonna watch one today, but I honestly don't even want to rip the film/plastic off the DVD cases, 'cause I'm really bad at keeping new things looking new lol.


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 18, 2016)

I got the new ?5 note, it looks cool


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 18, 2016)

I got a good night's sleep :>


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2016)

Some crisps apparently... Sneaky mom!


----------



## Aquari (Sep 18, 2016)

got this on friday, absolutely love it


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2016)

Tonic said:


> got this on friday, absolutely love it
> 
> View attachment 183661



ahh send me a copy please   Looks so good from what I've seen let alone some framerate bugs.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 19, 2016)

Spoiler: I got PTSD!


----------



## ibelleS (Sep 19, 2016)

I got a flu shot


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2016)

Got a bag from my bf's mom but I think it's a bit broke so I'll see if I can get it together or just use duct tape n stuff.. cause it's really nice but the inner bag thing is falling apart lmao


----------



## Javocado (Sep 21, 2016)

I copped Knives!





Also got my mom a neat little jewelry/music box for her upcoming birthday, but it's all wrapped up right now so I'm not able to snap a picture. I couldn't top that shopping off without a burrito and horchata either.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 22, 2016)

Bought myself some new Rubik's cubes. I've completed the 3x3 a lot and I wanted a fast moving one, so I replaced that and then bought a 4x4 and a 5x5. Will be something else to keep me occupied while I'm off work. Also got my sister a new iPhone dock for her birthday next month


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2016)

Got to book an appointment for making a new ID card, my current one expires in less than a month so.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 23, 2016)

traded in my iphone 6 for a rose gold iphone 7 yayyy


Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2016)

Bought my ticket for the movie tonight! Looking forward, especially since I don't go there often c:


----------



## frio hur (Sep 23, 2016)

downloading the new phoenix wright ^_^


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 23, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Got to book an appointment for making a new ID card, my current one expires in less than a month so.



mine's been expired since january lol


----------



## emolga (Sep 23, 2016)

got some pizza


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 24, 2016)

Got a compliment from a stranger! I really love when girls I pass everyday just have to stop me and tell me they love how I dress, being a fat girl and hearing others compliment me frequently warms my heart! We girls gotta stick together!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 24, 2016)

Spending a fortune at the moment while I'm off work. Just had my new tops delivered this morning so I'll be spending some time trying them on and deciding what to keep this morning  also ordered myself some new books on my kindle at ?6 each. Currently reading the dark tower series and I'm halfway through so I've just bought the remaining books. And now I've just ordered some new Meccano (because I'm never going to be too old for meccano). Got myself the thunderbirds one which I've wanted for months.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> mine's been expired since january lol



yeah i need mine mostly for buying booze lmao. apparently i still look 19.

and some other stuff but yeah it's good to have.


----------



## robbywow (Sep 24, 2016)

I got two Sonic 25th Anniversary plush. I got Knuckles and Dr. Eggman


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 26, 2016)

My new tops have arrived  now to decide which ones I'm going to keep. Got lucky and managed to get them while they were on sale, so instead of ?49 each they were ?30


----------



## Capeet (Sep 26, 2016)

I got a new house plant!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 27, 2016)

Finally ordered myself some animal crossing amino cards in anticipation of the update. Wasn't sure I was going to bother with any but I've bought 2 packs from series 2 which should be arriving late today. Excited to see what I've got


----------



## Squidward (Sep 27, 2016)

I got a waffle machine. I've already made them 3 times already lmfao.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2016)

mtn dew and some fresh pasta cause cheap and yum i guess. also gonna need to buy some public transport credit.. **** it


----------



## Chaotix (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## ibelleS (Sep 27, 2016)

A haircut


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 27, 2016)

Sheila said:


> yeah i need mine mostly for buying booze lmao. apparently i still look 19.
> 
> and some other stuff but yeah it's good to have.



I don't even drink or anything, and only have to use my ID like twice a year due to airline nonsense. which is why I've been pretty slow to get a new one myself (in addition some other annoying things preventing me getting done with sooner)



Spoiler: also, I got more stuff. last thing a freebie


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 28, 2016)

My very first ever amiibo cards have arrived! And it's worked out perfectly as I bought 2 packs of series 2 to try and get Beau...opened the second pack and Beau is included! So pleased. Going to start buying a couple of packs at the end of each month I think after I'm paid


----------



## V-drift (Sep 29, 2016)

Someone just gave me a Volibear skin in League of legend and someone traded me a pretty good Charmander for my Bellsprout.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2016)

Milk and those salted sticks snacks haha. Always le groceries.


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 29, 2016)

My taobao order finally came in! It's really small but I've also got a dress coming so I didn't want to overdo it...


Spoiler: yay for black














the bag is so cute and I will love it forever


----------



## himeki (Sep 29, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> My taobao order finally came in! It's really small but I've also got a dress coming so I didn't want to overdo it...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yay for black
> ...



oooo that bag is really nice!!!


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 29, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> My taobao order finally came in! It's really small but I've also got a dress coming so I didn't want to overdo it...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yay for black
> ...



something about tote bags that just makes me want to get one lol. I love the theme, very cute~


----------



## gettingcolder (Sep 29, 2016)

I got taco bell. But I found out they no longer have cheesy core burritos (my life is over)


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 30, 2016)

My Whitney plushie arrived yesterday  I want to start posting photos but I've just done one on another thread and it's cost me bells again...can't figure out how to get img tags to work  want to share my cute plushie 
Actually it's very well made, I had been worried based off pictures I'd seen of different ones. Going to start a collection now


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2016)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> My Whitney plushie arrived yesterday  I want to start posting photos but I've just done one on another thread and it's cost me bells again...can't figure out how to get img tags to work  want to share my cute plushie
> Actually it's very well made, I had been worried based off pictures I'd seen of different ones. Going to start a collection now








 just make sure they end in a proper tag such as .png rather than .pngg12 or something. Just upload them to imgur, photobucket or some site.

Congrats though!


----------



## debinoresu (Oct 1, 2016)

my bruno figure arrived today! or, to be more correct, blono, as it says on the box?? i love when figure boxes have the name really weirdly converted on them lmao



Spoiler: lazy snapchat pic oops











you can see my leone in the bg. theyre a team now!! i noticed they conveniently happened to have hands that slid perfectly together so... some day they will be holding hands ^^ i might get giorno to go with them, unsure on the rest of the part 5 crew tho. its either the rest of the crew or the stands of my faves, so...

bruno came with a 3 peg base and leone actually had a one peg base, but the way the SAS bases work is you can slide out one half and put another half from another jjba SAS in to avoid base clutter and put multiple figures on one base, so in the end i made a 4 peg base! meaning i could fit them two AND both of their stands all on one base... as for giorno, he'll stand alone as a strong independent fifteen year old who doesnt need a gang leader on his very own base. sorry you wont fit, giorno lol. gay priorities and all

one more figure and ill own forty... who will it be? o: (probably ichimatsus nendoroid, as its released this month! which would be funny, because hes the fourth brother, and hed be my fortieth figure)


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 2, 2016)

Sheila said:


> just make sure they end in a proper tag such as .png rather than .pngg12 or something. Just upload them to imgur, photobucket or some site.
> 
> Congrats though!





Thank you so much! I'm going to try it on photo bucket later, I stopped putting photos on my cycling thread because it kept costing bells. Going to give it a go


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2016)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> Thank you so much! I'm going to try it on photo bucket later, I stopped putting photos on my cycling thread because it kept costing bells. Going to give it a go



hey, no problem  and yeah that should work, so basically put the url between the tags and it should work!

anyways got my phone bill hurr durr.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2016)

Picked up my new ID card at the police office! Looking soo much better than my old one smh lol.

Also got a new computer mouse.. Maybe a bit costy but mang my other one was soo bad and the side buttons too sensitive


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 3, 2016)

I got a chai tea latte from s
Starbuck's cause I was feeling the autumn breeze...


----------



## mogyay (Oct 3, 2016)

last night i ordered the new 3ds xl animal crossing themed ds! i'm so excited

also bought a new phone case, new beauty blender, new winter coat, a big knit scarf, a big pom so i can find my keys in my handbag more easily & some make up! oh and some new folders and stuff for uni

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and xenoblade 3ds!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2016)

I need to get one of those poms for my keychain cause I don't think the assault alarm is good to have there, I have ticked it off once in front of the apartment lol

Also got some random groceries.


----------



## Peter (Oct 4, 2016)

Bought some stuff to get me through the pain of the first few weeks back in uni lmao. A couple of shirts, a jacket and some jeans from Topman, new shoes and some new aftershave. Also got a clay face mask because spots are annoying...


----------



## seliph (Oct 4, 2016)

I just got a new chair from Ikea


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 5, 2016)

Spoiler: chibi nendos








(+an extra Len)



also, I got digital music stuff:
Umineko no Naku Koro ni Arrange Works Collection “Akoustika VI”
Umineko no Naku Koro ni Arrange Works Collection “Akoustika VII”


----------



## Capeet (Oct 5, 2016)

Found a 200+ part collection of very interesting documentaries from around the world. Most of them are still in this company's website and watchable for a good while longer so I'm very excited about this!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2016)

Cosmic Kid said:


> Found a 200+ part collection of very interesting documentaries from around the world. Most of them are still in this company's website and watchable for a good while longer so I'm very excited about this!


wish they were worldwide or at least sweden, dangit 

also groceries as usual.


----------



## Capeet (Oct 5, 2016)

Sheila said:


> wish they were worldwide or at least sweden, dangit
> 
> also groceries as usual.


Ahh yeah that would've been great
Also seems like I posted that in the wrong thread lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2016)

Cosmic Kid said:


> Ahh yeah that would've been great
> Also seems like I posted that in the wrong thread lmao



ah lmao.. still that online platform thing is real cool even if i can't watch it, oh well i can always get it on dvd or borrow it i guess heh


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2016)

Cosmic Kid said:


> Ahh yeah that would've been great
> Also seems like I posted that in the wrong thread lmao



ah lmao.. still that online platform thing is real cool even if i can't watch it, oh well i can always get it on dvd or borrow it i guess heh


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 5, 2016)

Cosmic Kid said:


> Found a 200+ part collection of very interesting documentaries from around the world. Most of them are still in this company's website and watchable for a good while longer so I'm very excited about this!



tbh I read this as documents and was just thinking "why are you posting about very likely illegal activities?"


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 6, 2016)

I had the most exciting afternoon ever yesterday. I went to my local shop for milk and juice and instead I see they're selling marvel figures! Massive ones though, I only ever had the small ones when I was a kid. So I bought 2 Spider-Man figures, one for my nephew (we will see) and an iron man. And I'm going to have to go back and buy some more to get the whole set...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2016)

Finally got a time to see the doctor on the 14th grah this paperwork hurr durr around here is so annoying.


----------



## Loriii (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Chris (Oct 7, 2016)

Role said:


>



I didn't realise the game was out already! 

I also forgot I preordered these amiibo until they arrived this afternoon!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 7, 2016)

I got a ghost


Spoiler


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 7, 2016)

I bought an adorable Chucky keychain. He's even holding a knife.lol. I'm not sure what to do with him. I think I'll hang him on my car mirror.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 7, 2016)

I got an infraction. Best Halloween present eva


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 7, 2016)

Treated myself to Reese's and a pack of Pokemon cards. Here's hoping I pull something nice IRL and in the TCGO.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 7, 2016)

Tom said:


> Treated myself to Reese's and a pack of Pokemon cards. Here's hoping I pull something nice IRL and in the TCGO.



I steal that Twix from the fridge. What pack Tom? O-O


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 7, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> I steal that Twix from the fridge. What pack Tom? O-O



One of the Steam Seige packs? It's got Volcanion on it. I was eyeing the Pikachu Generations Box and the Super Premium Collection Box but they're a bit too expensive for me right now. :/ Especially the Premium. $80, yikes.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 7, 2016)

Tom said:


> One of the Steam Seige packs? It's got Volcanion on it. I was eyeing the Pikachu Generations Box and the Super Premium Collection Box but they're a bit too expensive for me right now. :/ Especially the Premium. $80, yikes.



oohh the Dual/Typing cards seem interesting. cross them fingers for Volcanion EX lol

Only ones I bought were Mew and Jirachi box. Sadly I lost Mew pin. rip mew x.x

- - - Post Merge - - -

also omg 10 packs?? but ye really expensive

- - - Post Merge - - -

please do tell cards you pulled, interested  ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ


----------



## himeki (Oct 8, 2016)

just ordered a cintiq 13hd, should arrive today!!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 8, 2016)

Got part of my sister's present today, was super pissed nobody told me it was here and just left it out in the living room, kind of also pissed amazon didn't even box it so the outside is just the box it comes in that has everything about it and pictures so that kind of really sucked, its a really nice dollhouse kit which I know she's really wanted for a while. So now she clearly knows part of what she's getting for her birthday.

I also got a (much to big) new hide for Bowie that has been at the post office for over a week, and a tempered glass screen protector and Micro SD for my new phone so I'll be able to take a kajillion pictures and download apps without having to delete them all the time to make room.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 8, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> just ordered a cintiq 13hd, should arrive today!!!



omg it costs like 800 dollars, yet you can't afford the Elise Nendoroid. How? O_O


----------



## himeki (Oct 8, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> omg it costs like 800 dollars, yet you can't afford the Elise Nendoroid. How? O_O



magic //wiggles eyebrows


----------



## LovelyLavender (Oct 8, 2016)

I bought 3 pack of Animal Crossing amiibo cards (2x 2nd series, 1x 4th series). I got a Julian card and a Blanca card so I'm hapy with that.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 8, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> just ordered a cintiq 13hd, should arrive today!!!





ShayminSkies said:


> omg it costs like 800 dollars, yet you can't afford the Elise Nendoroid. How? O_O



Yeah woaaah super luckyyy


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2016)

Took myself off to Glasgow for the afternoon and went on a little bit of a shopping spree. Have been looking forward to this for the past month! Also, add half a dozen pairs of cute underwear to what is pictured. 

The cherry blossom and toffee apple teas were free samples. And the big plushies were on offer - buy one get the second for ?1.99 (they are ?18.95 each usually)!! The only things that weren't actually on my mental shopping list were the bento box, purse, and the two big plushies.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 8, 2016)

Tina said:


> Took myself off to Glasgow for the afternoon and went on a little bit of a shopping spree. Have been looking forward to this for the past month! Also, add half a dozen pairs of cute underwear to what is pictured.
> 
> The cherry blossom and toffee apple teas were free samples. And the big plushies were on offer - buy one get the second for ?1.99 (they are ?18.95 each usually)!! The only things that weren't actually on my mental shopping list were the bento box, purse, and the two big plushies.



OMG I want those panda highlighters ;_____;


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> OMG I want those panda highlighters ;_____;



They were ?4 from Paperchase: click.


----------



## moonford (Oct 8, 2016)

Tina said:


> Took myself off to Glasgow for the afternoon and went on a little bit of a shopping spree. Have been looking forward to this for the past month! Also, add half a dozen pairs of cute underwear to what is pictured.
> 
> The cherry blossom and toffee apple teas were free samples. And the big plushies were on offer - buy one get the second for ?1.99 (they are ?18.95 each usually)!! The only things that weren't actually on my mental shopping list were the bento box, purse, and the two big plushies.



Omg, love it all.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 8, 2016)

Tina said:


> Took myself off to Glasgow for the afternoon and went on a little bit of a shopping spree. Have been looking forward to this for the past month! Also, add half a dozen pairs of cute underwear to what is pictured.
> 
> The cherry blossom and toffee apple teas were free samples. And the big plushies were on offer - buy one get the second for ?1.99 (they are ?18.95 each usually)!! The only things that weren't actually on my mental shopping list were the bento box, purse, and the two big plushies.



ahh so cute! them panda highlighters thou, and it's nice getting to take yourself in a shopping treat once in a while ^^


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 8, 2016)

just bought FNAF sister's location from Steam~


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 8, 2016)

Tina said:


> They were ?4 from Paperchase: click.



Ahhh so cool, thank you! ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2016)

Got this grey coat from my mother, really fancy and is warm too! Perfect when it's finally real autumn and not those cold sunny days :C


----------



## Soigne (Oct 8, 2016)

I got some new sweaters for autumn.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Oct 8, 2016)

I bought a new Lolita dress, and some matching Vivienne Westwood shoes with money I had been saving for ages.
I also got a decent new wig for my Kotori cosplay! My current one is absolutely awful, as I bought it thinking I'd only wear the cosplay once. Guess I should have invested!


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 8, 2016)

Got a New 3DS XL and repaired my town!


----------



## Heyden (Oct 10, 2016)

i got a package from japan and one from nz, wew


----------



## Araie (Oct 10, 2016)

I just downloaded the full version of Photoshop. So excited to learn GFX!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 12, 2016)

my toranoana order arrived


----------



## N a t (Oct 12, 2016)

I got random pains throughout my body -_-


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 12, 2016)

I went and got a couple more marvel figures yesterday, at almost ?20 a time I'm not sure I can really justify it, other than that it helps with my recovery  I've bought myself several pairs of new jeans which are arriving this morning, all on sale so I got there in time.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2016)

bf treated me with going to the cinemas so i guess that ticket, heh <3

also some coffee filter, popcorn and this aloe vera drink thing they had sale on


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 12, 2016)

Just bought this.


----------



## Torterraxe (Oct 12, 2016)

I got a haircut yesterday. A trim with side bangs. But my bangs keep on flopping in my face, and I don't want to use hairspray because it makes hair feel all crusty and gross.


----------



## Steelfang (Oct 12, 2016)

I actually got the Nintendo Selects version of ACNL today. I wanted to start a second town, but didn't want to delete all my progress on the old one. I have 0 regrets.


----------



## JellyLu (Oct 12, 2016)

I got red contacts and two new pet mice ^-^


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2016)

Mav said:


> I actually got the Nintendo Selects version of ACNL today. I wanted to start a second town, but didn't want to delete all my progress on the old one. I have 0 regrets.



they have it on select? :0 haven't seen it here.

o well ....


----------



## lars708 (Oct 13, 2016)

I got sick c:


----------



## Dim (Oct 13, 2016)

fatigue


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 13, 2016)

Report card.
My grades were:
Band: 100/A
Algebra II: 95/A
AP US History: 98/A
Chemistry: 94/A
PSAT Prep II: 80/B
AP English Language: 86/B
Spanish III: 101/A


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 13, 2016)

a cartoon for kids I haven't watched in ages, and a card game for kids I don't play


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2016)

^nice card sets, wish i could get back into collecting but eh lol

and haha hey arnold haven't watched that in ages :0


----------



## Chris (Oct 14, 2016)

Justin had a plushie commissioned of my late fish Paris!!!! Best surprise ever. <3







With my Roan plush (made by same person).


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 14, 2016)

Got a bunch of presents for my sister, but because I didn't go off her amazon wishlist my mom and I ended up purchasing her the same dollhouse, so now I get a dollhouse too HURRAY! So I opted to get her things and tools for her dollhouse and so maybe we can do them together now =D


----------



## Loriii (Oct 14, 2016)

Omg it's been a while since I've played this game on my psp.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2016)

got some booze and groceries and some dolares :3


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2016)

got a haircut a few days ago.


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 14, 2016)

candy corn


----------



## Samansu (Oct 14, 2016)

Today I purchased all the pieces I need to make a Sailor Mercury costume for Halloween!

-Blue wig
-Tiara
-Earrings
-Choker Necklace
-Sailor scarf and bow
-Custom made sailor skirt
-Blue knee-high socks
-Blue ballet flats

I am super excited! It is for our dress up day at work for the 'Superheroes' theme! My co-worker is going as Tuxedo Mask, so it will be amazing! ^-^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 15, 2016)

Just got my check so I ordered some stuff to decorate with on Halloween, got a projector and a DVD of the haunted portraits, which if you've seen those videos going around on facebook and tumblr of the painted lady with the roses who turns into a zombie and jumps forward, or ages and rots into a skeleton etc etc yeah I got that, so I'm gunna make a false frame to hang on the wall and project it onto, I got a fog machine and fog juice too ehehehe. I love decorating for Halloween, I even got new wallpaper for the foyer that looks like it's really old and peeling.


----------



## Peter (Oct 15, 2016)

Bought so much food and so many clothes lately, also booked some train tickets for a trip with my friend in December. Got loads of skincare stuff too because they had a big student event, probably too much but I'll have to wait until they're delivered next week some time. Need to stop spending so much though since Christmas is coming up soon and I want to buy my friends + family some good stuff!


----------



## NeonxVandal (Oct 16, 2016)

Got pumpkins recently but haven't really been feeling Halloween this year..


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2016)

Spoiler: Probably huge















So I got a BTS mini album, and a Death Note necklace...with like a....watch in it... I also got a whole load of random novels / manga and the Tokyo Ghoul Season 2 DVD  (hopefully Kaneki won't do any awkward af screaming now that's he's badass)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2016)

Loads of groceries last night bc it was time for monthly enormous trip there to the store lol


----------



## Jacob (Oct 16, 2016)

iPhone 7


----------



## moonford (Oct 16, 2016)

Laughing at some loser. 

Its okay, hes a bad person.


(I got a laugh for once in a while, I rarely laugh, okay?)


----------



## JellyLu (Oct 17, 2016)

Got a black mage chocobo plush from my fam

I love it so much ;;;


----------



## mogyay (Oct 17, 2016)

i got a little candy corn yankee candle with a little spooky candle jar to put it in


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 18, 2016)

Rest for a change


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 18, 2016)

got to borrow my sisters headphones
n i lost one of the soft squishy parts ....... ****hc

willtry to buy new ones soon ):


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)

Ordered a box of those Nepu Nepu plushies just now, hope they will deliver stuff smoothly...

(they are basically a Hyperdimension Neptunia version of the tsum tsum plushies lol)


----------



## ibelleS (Oct 18, 2016)

A really cute Eevee plush with a ^w^ face and a floppy ear


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2016)

Got my refill of bc control pills so now I don't have to go there unless I get bad side effects or such.


----------



## JellyLu (Oct 19, 2016)

Sushi and a choker that looks like my neck is slit (just in time for Halloween heh)


----------



## NeonxVandal (Oct 20, 2016)

Free dinner last night! Relatives came over and brought food! ^__^


----------



## Pearls (Oct 20, 2016)

I got a box of jelly beans and a dress


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2016)

some groceries and bought a frame for this pencil piece i made for my bf, hope he's gunna like it!


----------



## ibelleS (Oct 20, 2016)

A pair of socks with black cats on them, a box of Hello Panda cookies, a reservation card for Pokemon Moon, a white shirt with a black cat on it, and a blue shirt with all the Eeveelutions on it


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 23, 2016)

I got sick. =[

I also got a bunch of Halloween stuff, and I got my fogger and projector. Maybe this year I'll actually remember to post a picture of my foyer...


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 23, 2016)

Ordered some really expensive headphones for Overwatch, better sound and mic was the only thing I needed.


----------



## himeki (Oct 23, 2016)

ahhh some mm pins i ordered arrived!! 





had to use washi tape to stick them to my corkboard lmao
also the red dots are where my face reflected LOL


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2016)

some magazines and avocados.


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 24, 2016)

you should literally never let me into firgure shops cause _I WILL FIND SOMETHING_
anyway I brought Eli home for like, the third day in a row ( but for real this time lol )








she's p cute idk


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 25, 2016)

^ oh woah, she looks great. must have been expensive ;w;

i got groceries.. but i'll probably go buy candy thats on sale because of halloween tomorrow hhh


----------



## Peter (Oct 25, 2016)

Just bought an Amazon Echo; now I'm one step closer to never having to move again


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2016)

candy and lunch and stuff earlier :3


----------



## himeki (Oct 25, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> you should literally never let me into firgure shops cause _I WILL FIND SOMETHING_
> anyway I brought Eli home for like, the third day in a row ( but for real this time lol )
> 
> 
> ...



ooooh cute! i never really buy scale figures lmao, i prefer poseable ones lol

ordered some more mm merch! save me from hell


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 25, 2016)

Mail in ACNL


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Oct 25, 2016)

Shinies for pokemon x


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 25, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> ooooh cute! i never really buy scale figures lmao, i prefer poseable ones lol
> 
> ordered some more mm merch! save me from hell



hah, I'm the exact opposite lol
i never end up posing them a lot anyway ( too lazy, apparently ), so i  guess might as well get a bigger and more detailed one.

ill save you from mm hell if you save me from idol hell


----------



## ashlif (Oct 26, 2016)

I just bought some hotdogs and pizza. ._.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2016)

My Nepu Nepu plushies arrived  Sweet!


----------



## Wholockian (Oct 26, 2016)

I got a PS3 ;3;


----------



## himeki (Oct 26, 2016)

Sheila said:


> My Nepu Nepu plushies arrived  Sweet!



ooooh, so cute! where did you order them from?
--
i got this jacket today! 




love it


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2016)

@Evvie

from the iffy EU store, i think the US one has them as well if you are interested c:


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 26, 2016)

A new 3DS charger ay


----------



## himeki (Oct 26, 2016)

Sheila said:


> @Evvie
> 
> from the iffy EU store, i think the US one has them as well if you are interested c:



oooo, might get them


----------



## ibelleS (Oct 26, 2016)

I found a Visa Vanilla gift card in the Starbucks parking lot but there isn't any money left on it


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> oooo, might get them



do it they are too cute ahaa especially if you love the neptunia games ;D


----------



## himeki (Oct 26, 2016)

WRONG THREAD SRRY


----------



## Licorice (Oct 26, 2016)

I got a cute kirby shirt, a new purse, and a powerpuff girls wallet. c:


----------



## himeki (Oct 27, 2016)

jaehee charm has been shipped, got a magazine abt pixel art ^o^


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 27, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> jaehee charm has been shipped, got a magazine abt pixel art ^o^



Omg please post a pic of that charm when you get it xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Where do you find all this merch anyway 
I've been looking and I can't find anything ;;


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2016)

mtn dew, a saffron bun ("lussebulle" or wth they are called in swedish) and a letter that i finally got an appointment at the adult psychiatrist place.. heckle man that was fast i was about to call and hammer their heads actually haha


----------



## ashlif (Oct 27, 2016)

I just bought some shoes to complete my cosplay this halloween. I still do Halloween stuff. ._.


----------



## himeki (Oct 27, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Omg please post a pic of that charm when you get it xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



ohhh i generally either just search tumblr "xyz fandom" + "merch" or "charms" etc on tumblr and you get a lot of results! i also follow a lot of artists who post information abt merch theyre selling ^^
this is the luciel i got from the same seller (rosuuri) before! 




rosuuri is sold out of mm merch tho now ;;


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 27, 2016)

this thread makes me feel poor ha

got my order sent in for MY GLASSES
my vision is terrible ahaha


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 28, 2016)

Got my Halloween costume today as well as some fog juice, scar wax, and some eerie green string lights to make the fog glow. =D


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 28, 2016)

I got this late late night


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2016)

^dayum gimme meow...

anyways, got some booze and DQVII: Fragment of the Forgotten Past looking forward to start that!


----------



## Eline (Oct 28, 2016)

Got myself some cute new tops today c: really happy, since everything was 60% off. I LOVE SALE YAASSS


----------



## Chris (Oct 28, 2016)

Most of my shopping today was lingerie, so you don't need to see that! But these PJs were so cute and the top was half price with purchase of the leggings. The latter is fleece-lined put them on as soon as I got home and omg so comfy.  Plus some red velvet tea because I'm a tea junkie jenny.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 28, 2016)

Tina said:


> Most of my shopping today was lingerie, so you don't need to see that! But these PJs were so cute and the top was half price with purchase of the leggings. The latter is fleece-lined put them on as soon as I got home and omg so comfy.  Plus some red velvet tea because I'm a tea junkie jenny.



Ahh so cute!  That pink is adorable ^^


----------



## Eline (Oct 28, 2016)

Tina said:


> Most of my shopping today was lingerie, so you don't need to see that! But these PJs were so cute and the top was half price with purchase of the leggings. The latter is fleece-lined put them on as soon as I got home and omg so comfy.  Plus some red velvet tea because I'm a tea junkie jenny.



That's so cute!!!! My pj's are my boyfriends t-shirts lol!


----------



## ibelleS (Oct 28, 2016)

A Pumpkaboo plush, two different Chapsticks, and a refill on my prescription


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2016)

figures and the same game twice


Spoiler


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 31, 2016)

i just ordered a pair of chelsea boots from topshop!! i hope they fit. i'm gonna pick them up tomorrow


----------



## littletwinclouds (Oct 31, 2016)

got battlefield 1 today!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 31, 2016)

well this arrived sooner than expected


----------



## Samansu (Oct 31, 2016)

Haha! Oh dear... I did a BIT of shopping lately so this will be kinda long! XD

I got a Nintendo DS, Rune Factory 1, Rune Factory 2, Rune Factory 3, Rune Factory 4, Rune Factory Frontier, Rune Factory Oceans, Pok?mon Diamond, Pok?mon Pearl, Pok?mon Platinum, Pok?mon Heart gold, Pok?mon Soulsilver, Pok?mon Black, Pok?mon White, Pok?mon Black 2, Pok?mon White 2, Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire, Pok?mon Moon, Harvest Moon: Skytree Village, Story of Seasons: Trio of Towns, a drawing tablet, and...

a 2016 Honda Fit! ^-^

Ok real talk... I am not made of money, but I was spoiling myself for early Christmas/promotion gifts... and then my car died and I had to buy a new one. Now I kinda regret the 'fun' purchases, but not enough to return them! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Most of the games were used/cheap anyway! XD


----------



## Loriii (Oct 31, 2016)

I bought a pair of Audio Technica ATH-CKS1100iS for my portable stuff.


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Nov 1, 2016)

I pre ordered the deluxe version of pokemon moon I guess, I can't wait for it to finally come out (less than a month now! ^^)


----------



## Worldsvamp (Nov 1, 2016)

i got a witch shirt for holloween that my boyfreind made and im in love with it


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 1, 2016)

bought food


----------



## Javocado (Nov 2, 2016)

Welcome to the family.


----------



## cherriielle (Nov 3, 2016)

Yayyy it's finally here!





I was getting super worried cause it took well over a month to get here so I thought it was lost or something ;u;


----------



## SilkSpectre (Nov 3, 2016)

Cheddar and sour cream chips from the vending machine yeah


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Nov 5, 2016)

Idk if there are many other lolitas here (if you are, tell me!), but it's worth a shot!
I recently got Angelic Pretty's Shadow Dream Carnival Special Set OP, and gosh it's so beautiful! 
And it came with the bow too, always a plus


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 5, 2016)

today I got some more jjba manga, 3 tubs of icecream, and a white hat to replace the grey one I lost. Also my friends baked a cake for my birthday next week, which was super sweet <3 <3 <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 6, 2016)

I got my presents for my boyfriend because it's our three year anniversary on Wednesday(the leather and crystal anniversary) So i got him a nice new leather wallet and just filled it with inside jokes and a heartfelt note, and I also got him a cheap camcorder that had night vision because he really wants to get into ghost hunting. I hope he likes them!


----------



## piske (Nov 6, 2016)

I got a cute jewel wine stopper as a wedding favor :>


----------



## ashlif (Nov 7, 2016)

I bought some snacks.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Nov 8, 2016)

I gave in


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 8, 2016)

Harley Quinn comforter and the Nanny the complete series


----------



## ashlif (Nov 9, 2016)

I bought more food. :v


----------



## Tobiume (Nov 9, 2016)

I got some dark chocolate


----------



## mogyay (Nov 9, 2016)

i pre-ordered the acnl sanrio amiibo cards and 9 packets of the new welcome amiibo cards


----------



## Blixin (Nov 10, 2016)

I got this card today! One of my dreamies!


----------



## Chris (Nov 10, 2016)

Graduation gift from my parents.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2016)

Tina said:


> Graduation gift from my parents.



Ay, grats! 

Also well idek since I last posted here, but got a nice handbag at this second hand store and ****ton of groceries so nothing new there 

And bought some TF2 stuff on Steam since I've been getting back into that rubbish lately too ;P


----------



## Aronthaer (Nov 10, 2016)

I bought an Amiibo Reader for my 3DS XL and a Link Amiibo! I'm officially trash


----------



## himeki (Nov 10, 2016)

merch from komemerda @ twitter arrived!


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Nov 10, 2016)

just bought one of each s1, s2, s3, s4 Amiibo cars, a new black 3DS XL (soooo happy with this! I had the normal 3ds for a few years decided it needed an upgrade!)

have also bought a few christmas presents for friends and family. Im making a good start! 

and a Newt Scamander funk pop, cannot wait for Fantastic Beast's to come out!!


----------



## Munyo (Nov 10, 2016)

Colourpop x Hello Kitty Blush and Lip gloss. &#55357;&#56459;


----------



## Claude (Nov 10, 2016)

I bought two packs of Amiibo cards hoping for Marshal, and I got him! *_* He's moving in tomorrow.


----------



## iovis (Nov 10, 2016)

my NFC Reader came in the other day ♥♥
Really excited for my Sanrio cards to come in *Q*


----------



## YasAteSatan (Nov 11, 2016)

I bought a water bottle from the vending machine earlier.. It got stuck


----------



## Creepsandfreaks666 (Nov 11, 2016)

I just purchased The Binding of Isaac Rebirth on steam.


----------



## Chris (Nov 11, 2016)

We got our new tank today! 190 litres / 50 US gallons.


----------



## chaicow (Nov 11, 2016)

I got a ton of money for my birthday.


----------



## Mariah (Nov 14, 2016)

I bought an NFC reader from Best Buy for $10.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 14, 2016)

I got some decent sleep and inspiration for my book! WOO


----------



## Loriii (Nov 15, 2016)

I bought a few welcome amiibo cards today (Jap) so I could see what the fuss is all about lol  I wanted Vivian but didn't expect any and said I'd be happy even if I don't get right away as long as I won't have doubles then... omfg as I opened the last pack




Spoiler: ahhh


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Nov 15, 2016)

I bought some amiibo figures. Reese, Cyrus, and Kk. Tomorow I'm getting Blathers, Celeste, Digby, and Isabelle in the mail from Amazon.


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 15, 2016)

I got a few Amiibo cards in the mail. Whenever they all arrive, I will have all of series 1-4, wahoo!


----------



## Piezahummy (Nov 15, 2016)

i got aids I got myself a new 3ds ! My old is ... you don't want to know .


----------



## Joy (Nov 17, 2016)

Bought Stella Glow because I've heard good things about it. I've already invested 7 hours of in it and I'm in love with the game! I also ordered Story of Seasons and Rune Factory 4 for pretty cheap. I've never played any Harvest Moon games so I'm excited


----------



## Loriii (Nov 18, 2016)

I just bought this US region Yellow Pikachu new 3DS XL (exclusive to Japan and Asia/MDE as of the moment)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 18, 2016)

Getting Sun and Moon in the mail today! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Aronthaer (Nov 18, 2016)

Downloaded Sun last night, already one of my favorites!


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 18, 2016)

Got Moon at Target, and OMFG this is amazing!



Role said:


> I just bought this US region Yellow Pikachu new 3DS XL (exclusive to Japan and Asia/MDE as of the moment)


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 18, 2016)

Two more Amiibo cards! Slowly but surely finishing off my collection...just in time to buy the new ones, ha.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 19, 2016)

I got home with Pokemon Sun and Moon, a free poster for buying both, the Cyrus, Reese,K.K. Slider 3 pack of amiibo, the Gold Mario amiibo, and the WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALUIIIIIIIGIIIIIIIII amiibo. That all cost me a pretty penny! (And next week's groceries...)


----------



## Hipster (Nov 19, 2016)

Two amiibo card things. I got stitches in one c:


----------



## Chris (Nov 21, 2016)

Got a pack of the Hello Kitty amiibo cards from the Nintendo Store today.


----------



## Zireael (Nov 21, 2016)

Tina said:


> Got a pack of the Hello Kitty amiibo cards from the Nintendo Store today.



Ah, oh my gosh! Mine were just dispatched today and I'm wondering how soon they'll be here. How long did it take them to arrive?


----------



## Chris (Nov 21, 2016)

Elvengale said:


> Ah, oh my gosh! Mine were just dispatched today and I'm wondering how soon they'll be here. How long did it take them to arrive?



Not long at all! Mine dispatched on November 19th with an estimated delivery date of the 23rd. So they arrived early!


----------



## Zireael (Nov 21, 2016)

Tina said:


> Not long at all! Mine dispatched on November 19th with an estimated delivery date of the 23rd. So they arrived early!



Oh wow, considering the weekend got in the way that's really fast! Now I'm super excited.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Nov 21, 2016)

Got a new Shimano chain for my bicycle. Old one lasted 2,850 miles and a trip halfway across North America, RIP.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2016)

Got a message my Next forms Neptunia tshirts arrived. Wasn't home this morning so I have to pick em up tomorrow after my appointment then :3

And amiami had my things so hopefully they will ship later this week :3


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 22, 2016)

Got a new gelly roll pen today


----------



## piske (Nov 22, 2016)

I purchased this necklace! I typically never wear jewelry, so I am excited to get it and start wearing it!



Spoiler: crescent moon necklace


----------



## piske (Nov 22, 2016)

Double-post, RIP ; v ;


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 22, 2016)

i got homework :^)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2016)

Got the Next white/Next black shirts today finally.. stupid mail system here but finally here, fits well too!


----------



## lars708 (Nov 23, 2016)

I got Pok?mon Moon


----------



## N a t (Nov 23, 2016)

I got sad, because I'm pretty sure I gained 3 pounds  Back to the diet.


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 23, 2016)

Couldn't say no to this cutie, so I took her home.


----------



## Blixin (Nov 23, 2016)

I just bought Octavian amiibo card.  I won't get him for some time though. 



Tina said:


> We got our new tank today! 190 litres / 50 US gallons.



Soooo dang jealous! What a beautiful tank. My biggest tank is 54 litres long. I dream for one this size in my future.


----------



## StarUrchin (Nov 23, 2016)

I got Pok?mon Sun. and 8 Genesect Cards. RIP


----------



## Mariah (Nov 24, 2016)

Got my white N3DS!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2016)

Bought Undertale and Neptunia U on Steam, and Moon for my 3ds because I got it kinda cheap and had some loose change to spend :3 Still no lags yet, but those overly cinematic cutscenes go die.

Probs won't be around much during the x-mas sale on Steam anyways, so ye.


----------



## bara_no_uta (Nov 25, 2016)

I've just ordered the amiibo figures... The AC ones and the AC compatible ones. I'm hopelessly addicted. But after this, I shouldn't be buying anything new for myself considering the holidays are coming up.


----------



## StarUrchin (Nov 25, 2016)

I got a keychain featuring Bulbasaur, Pikachu, Charmander, and Squirtle


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2016)

Some last minute-dinner and snacks for tonight since mom "forgot" to call and say when/if she was going out like bruh


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 25, 2016)

YASSS!!!!!


----------



## Nodokana (Nov 25, 2016)

Pokemon sun


----------



## cIementine (Nov 25, 2016)

yesterday i got some new glasses and sunnies because my prescription changed and also got some contacts. i'm liking them so far ! also got a two hats, a cute scarf, some gloves, a top and some welcome amiibo cards.


----------



## boujee (Nov 25, 2016)

Didn't get anything yet but I was able to get all the lipsticks that I wanted from Kylie Cosmetics, along with a few clothing, some sneakers, and some accessories. I'm later using the rest to buy art. Can't wait for cyber Monday.


----------



## piske (Nov 25, 2016)

KeatAlex said:


> YASSS!!!!!



That is really cute! :O

I bought some things from Target last night: a scarf, a crockpot, some nice towels, a few articles of clothing (dress, sweater, long-sleeved tee and a long vest/wrap thingie) and some wine glasses. Today I bought some boots, some nail polish and the complete Sanrio Amiibo card set (the Japanese version).


----------



## StarUrchin (Nov 25, 2016)

KeatAlex said:


> YASSS!!!!!



I actually found some in stock in my local Target. Hopefully there will be some left tomorrow.  fingers crossed


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Nov 25, 2016)

I got a Timmy and Tommy amiibo in the mail today.


----------



## Alyx (Nov 26, 2016)

Today, I got my copy of Pokemon Moon. I've been way too tired to play it though... Perhaps tomorrow.


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 26, 2016)

StarUrchin said:


> I actually found some in stock in my local Target. Hopefully there will be some left tomorrow.  fingers crossed



Here's hoping you get one! I had no idea they'd be as popular as they were.


----------



## piske (Nov 26, 2016)

I just purchased _I am Setsuna_ on Steam since it was 33% off. Hoping it will be fun!


----------



## Claude (Nov 26, 2016)

Two pairs of jeans, two pairs of sneakers and two perfumes. Treated myself today~


----------



## piske (Dec 3, 2016)

I've been on a buying spree lately... ; v ;

Most recently I bought a big gray sweatshirt and a black and white baseball tee and the torso is patterned with little kitty faces (it's not creepy, I swear)~


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 3, 2016)

i bought a christmas present for my sister !! it's a small mirror thing with two mirrors in it, one normal and one closeup one so it's easier to do makeup i think !! will get her more stuff later but ye a


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 3, 2016)

I got a Toshiba external hard drive yesterday. Going to use it to store my editing footage.


----------



## himeki (Dec 3, 2016)

print from m-arci-a came 




(im screaming i love it so much)
and some MM charms!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 4, 2016)

I wish I could post here saying more of my presents arrived but our post office is so lazy they don't deliver half of the stuff we order so we have to drive into to town to get all the packages that are waiting for us... =[


----------



## AppleCracker (Dec 4, 2016)

After waiting outside in the cold for 12 hours, I finally got the NES Classic Edition


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Dec 4, 2016)

I got a new dresser for my room.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 4, 2016)

I got the OOT Link amiibo and Epona in my town because of it


----------



## piske (Dec 4, 2016)

I really was craving a box of assorted chocolates and my mom actually bought it for me!


----------



## cIementine (Dec 4, 2016)

some colourful christmas lights for my room bc im actually joyce from stranger things

- - - Post Merge - - -

also repurchased Harry Potter and the cursed child even tho i've already read it because my dog had diarrhoea and took a dump on it so i had to throw it away


----------



## Zireael (Dec 4, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> some colourful christmas lights for my room bc im actually joyce from stranger things
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also repurchased Harry Potter and the cursed child even tho i've already read it because my dog had diarrhoea and took a dump on it so i had to throw it away



Oh my God I am so sorry but that last one absolutely killed me lmao. Tragic, but you gotta admit that it makes a good story.

I got a Cinnamoroll mug. It was actually part of my Christmas but I'm using it already because coffee.


----------



## piske (Dec 5, 2016)

I got two new nail polishes, some hand cream and MY JAPANESE SANRIO AMIIBO CARDS :-D so excited to use them!


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 5, 2016)

Today I got three packs of the Welcome Amiibo cards. ◠‿◠


----------



## Xandra (Dec 5, 2016)

i found a dollar irl while walking down the street xD


----------



## Munyo (Dec 5, 2016)

Morphe Brushes...
Can't wait for the Too Faced Sweet Peach Palette next week.


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 10, 2016)

Spoiler







I got a new jumper!


----------



## Chaotix (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Lethalia (Dec 21, 2016)

Wow, I didn't know Jif even made stuff like that, all I got is their peanut butter lol
-
Anyway, I got Tales of Vesperia!



I haven't played that game in years; Had to sell it before I even made it halfway through the story, so I'm excited to finally be able to finish it. I heard it's one of the best in the Tales of series, so I'm eager to experience it to it's fullest.


----------



## MayorNoodl (Dec 21, 2016)

I bought a monster, Dr. pepper, floss wands, hair ties and DINOSAUR STICKERS (Impulse buys amirite?)


----------



## piichinu (Dec 21, 2016)

i got a cardigan for $130 that is now on! sale! 50%! off! and i want! to! die! but whatever ...
i also got a pair of mid-rise jeans even tho i wanted high-rise but they didn't have any and no stores have any and i'm dying

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i found these sour patch kids that are 2x the size of the original size and they are so big


----------



## okaimii (Dec 21, 2016)

I recently got Sleeping Dogs and Outlast for my Xbox One.  Can't wait to play them!


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 21, 2016)

Got these Sanrio Stickers today!


----------



## littletwinclouds (Dec 22, 2016)

okay so this was like last week but we got a ps4 pro as an early xmas present!! ^.^ 
but apart from that the only thing i have got recently was a new dress yesterday to wear for christmas


----------



## KatRose (Dec 22, 2016)

okaimii said:


> I recently got Sleeping Dogs and Outlast for my Xbox One.  Can't wait to play them!



I LOVE Sleeping Dogs. Such a fun game.

My dad came home with a brand new TV the other night, which is basically his Christmas present that he bought for himself lol. It's a 4k though, so I'm pretty pumped to have a sweet tv.


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 22, 2016)

Wholockian said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the original PlayStation logo I'm seeing right there?


----------



## kylie32123 (Dec 22, 2016)

I bought some cocaine here recently


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 22, 2016)

I got a new OC m8 



Spoiler











I'm not normally into cute things, but she is really nice ;;


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 22, 2016)

I got a phicen doll. Super excited for it to come in.


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 22, 2016)

YASSSSS
waiting for 3 and 8 to come though? idk why they aren't here if all 5 were from the same seller, just gonna wait a few days c:
edit: sry for my super girly pillow :/


----------



## Cheren (Dec 23, 2016)

I traded my Solgaleo for a level 1 Drampa in GTS and I couldn't be happier. I also managed to catch a Dhelmise after 1 solid hour of fishing, but not before reeling in 12 pearls and _so many_ Magikarp.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Dec 23, 2016)

This thread is really going to blow up soon...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 23, 2016)

Hahaha yeah everyone post all your Christmas presents here.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 23, 2016)

my birthday was three days ago and i went shopping with birthday money yesterday.
birthday -
mini fjallraven kanken in graphite, some black doc martens, a pajama set, a daryl dixon pop figure, a carol peletier pop figure, some moana tsum tsums and the first two seasons of the walking dead game. 
shopping -
a rick grimes pop figure, a maroon corduroy jacket with a faux sheepskin collar (it's v cute and it was less than ?20), some stationery from muji, intergalactic bath bomb from lush, the rest of the moana tsum tsums i was missing (half of them got cancelled from my mum's order as they were sold out), some other misc. tsum tsums (hoth leia and bruce from finding nemo lmao) and bubble tea.
also saw rogue one and got a tin popcorn bucket that my cinema was offering


----------



## piske (Dec 23, 2016)

I shopped a bunch because I was bored... I got a winter hat, 2 shirts, necklace, some pajama shorts, a sweater, some pink boots, lip gloss and two little dish things for the kitchen.


----------



## Crash (Dec 23, 2016)

about to buy $65 worth of games on steam because i'm a disgrace and have no self control


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 23, 2016)

i got a new phone bc my old one was Dyign and it was broken .  really nice to have a lot more space ,, on my old one i had 8gb now i have 64gb so thats cool


----------



## petaI (Dec 23, 2016)

just bought some cookies


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 24, 2016)

We got to open a present early and I got a Pusheen coloring book! Which I knew I had gotten, but my sister said she also got it for me cause it was on my wishlist, so I'm wondering how many "double" things got purchased now if amazon didn't stop my boyfriend and sister from buying the same thing... -_- In the morning when I go home we get to open presents and eat crab and then I get to desperately try to sleep a few hours before having to go to work.


----------



## Limon (Dec 24, 2016)

I got some Micro-Line drawing pens and Prismacolor colored pencils.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Dec 24, 2016)

I got a $25 Amazon gift card from my very thoughtful brother.

Also did an ornament exchange with my siblings and their kids. I got a funny pink poodle ornament. My hubby got this really cool glass robot one. So fun.


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 25, 2016)

I got Tales of Zestiria from my good friend for Christmas and i'm shocked and elated and wow
wow wow wow
more tales games
Like damn I thought life was good when I managed to find Vesperia but now ANOTHER ONE
and Berseria's coming out in like a month so basically i'm in heaven


----------



## Reyrey (Dec 25, 2016)

Omgggg I got series 4 and 2 amiibo cards and I got LUCKY AND ANOTHER ROSIE!!!! I'm so freaking happy! I also got Tia in series 2 c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 25, 2016)

I got...a candy cane collectible.  Thanks Laudine!


----------



## Chaotix (Dec 25, 2016)

My X-mas haul


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 25, 2016)

Too many things to count for Christmas!


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 26, 2016)

lessee I got..
Legends of Legacy Collector's edition w/ art book and sound track 
BOTH FIRE EMBLEM FATES GAMES AAAA
Super Mario Maker Woo
6 original wii games, cant remember
Mario Party 10
Peach Amiibo
Emerald Jewelry set 
some other stuff im too lazy to list
woo kewl


----------



## aericell (Dec 27, 2016)

i just bought a new cable for my phone because i thought my current one stopped working (it's been good to me for too long)

(then i restarted my phone and turns out the battery icon was just acting weird and my charger still works perfectly fine)


----------



## zeoli (Dec 27, 2016)

I woke up with this beauty.  It's my birthday today ^^


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 27, 2016)

Won an auction for an ipad mini with keyboard and case for cheaper than Best Buy or Amazon sell them. Mainly just want it to read and watch videos haha. Nothing fancy.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Dec 27, 2016)

A gift card to my favorite salon I haven't been able to afford in half a year.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Dec 27, 2016)

I got a Tamagotchi melody mix


----------



## piichinu (Dec 28, 2016)

I have spent $314.93 on art so far and I want to die

- - - Post Merge - - -

Like... the artists keep opening??? I can't stop

- - - Post Merge - - -

My mom will b so pissed even tho I'm paying her lol


----------



## cIementine (Dec 28, 2016)

i bought the assassins creed heritage collection. never played it before so just thought that five of the games would keep me going lmao.
also got walking dead: a new frontier on steam. i was going to play it on my mac but then i realised it only works on windows smh. guess i'll just make my way to the pc??


----------



## boujee (Dec 28, 2016)

auntie gave me a 200 dollar visa gift card
idk what to spend it on since I already got everything I wanted this year
so more pocket change ig


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Dec 29, 2016)

Just got a ticket to Decadence, a music festival with an epic lineup this year. It's gonna be one hell of a send off for 2016!


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 29, 2016)

The Snow White just arrived in the mail. She's so cute.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 29, 2016)

Just got a pair of fresh new ice skates yeeeeeee boi


----------



## JellyLu (Dec 29, 2016)

The Pikachu Build-a-Bear
Headphones that look like cat ears and light up
A buuuunch of eevee merch
Candy ^-^


----------



## Zireael (Dec 29, 2016)

KeatAlex said:


> The Snow White just arrived in the mail. She's so cute.



Wow, those are beautiful dolls! I'm not much of a Disney fan but as a collector of other things, I have to say those dolls along with their packaging are absolutely stunning. Congrats!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 29, 2016)

KeatAlex said:


> The Snow White just arrived in the mail. She's so cute.



omgggggg these are so pretty! Take good care of them hehe.


----------



## crywolfily (Dec 29, 2016)

I got nothing does that count as something?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 29, 2016)

crywolfily said:


> I got nothing does that count as something?



Yes it does,, because nothing, as in the name "nothing" still contains the word of "thing", therefore making it a thing so yes, technically you do got something. lol Not that exciting but yeah you still got something.


----------



## piske (Dec 29, 2016)

I got a sweater, tee shirt, some lipstick and these boots:



Spoiler


----------



## Mariah (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Haskell (Dec 30, 2016)

I found a penny! OMG!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 30, 2016)

Bought myself the two things I really needed from my wishlist that nobody got me for Christmas. =[ I got myself new shoes (the same kind of shoes I had before just a new pair because the pair I had was filled with holes and the sole was near breaking it was so worn down...)and a really freaking adorable coat that is super warm and has a giant hood and it's really cute and makes me want to go play in snow. I hope it snows here now so I can be cute and wear my cute jacket and tights and boots. <3


----------



## cIementine (Dec 31, 2016)

i bought the walking dead: michonne ,which i've heard isn't that good but it was only ?3.50 on steam so i thought i'd get it anyway.


----------



## xara (Dec 31, 2016)

i'm getting a phone today c:


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 31, 2016)

Elvenfrost said:


> Wow, those are beautiful dolls! I'm not much of a Disney fan but as a collector of other things, I have to say those dolls along with their packaging are absolutely stunning. Congrats!





Izzy Reincarnated said:


> omgggggg these are so pretty! Take good care of them hehe.



Thank you guys


----------



## rubyy (Dec 31, 2016)

jeffreeeeeeeee star


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Dec 31, 2016)

This was a couple days ago, but I'm still posting it, lmao.
So I decided to buy some Dan and Phil merch (I'm absolute trash if you couldn't tell by my profile). I bought their book: The Amazing Book Is Not On Fire and their 'Japan jumper'. Here are pics of them off of the merch site:



Fun fact: I'm wearing the sweater right now.


----------



## piske (Dec 31, 2016)

I bought a bunch of stuff from yesstyle again... I spend wayyy too much money on that site ;A;


----------



## KatRose (Dec 31, 2016)

I bought my first car today !!1!!!1111!!!!! It's a 2011 Hyundai Veracruz and tbh it's pretttty beat up, but runs just fine (& the price was fricking gr8) and I'm so excited to go pick it up tomorrow !


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 31, 2016)

KatRose said:


> I bought my first car today !!1!!!1111!!!!! It's a 2011 Hyundai Veracruz and tbh it's pretttty beat up, but runs just fine (& the price was fricking gr8) and I'm so excited to go pick it up tomorrow !



Congrats, how exciting!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 1, 2017)

I just got a brand new fresh out of the box Iphone 7 jet black color, omg it's so pretty I love it.

Too bad apple sucks though UGH


----------



## Bcat (Jan 1, 2017)

I got 2 packs of series 4 amiibo! I got 2 duplicates though and nobody too cute except for Zucker and Bruce


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 1, 2017)

I also went out and bough some marshmallows because I'm about to make homemade marshmallow sauce up in here xoxo


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 1, 2017)

Just ordered the Sanrio card set off ebay, should be here in a week or two. SO EXCITED!


----------



## piske (Jan 2, 2017)

I bought two packs of the Welcome amiibo cards from Target - excited to open them up!


----------



## KatRose (Jan 2, 2017)

So I picked up my car yesterday, and today I got a steering wheel cover, a new passenger side door handle to replace the old broken one, and I ordered some glass to fix the driver's side mirror! There's proving to be a lot wrong with it, and it's costing an arm and a leg, but I'm really excited to get it all fixed up and nice eventually. Here's a picture of 'em.



Spoiler: ft. my dumb dog who walked right in the picture



I named it Scuppers after Scuppers the Sailor Dog bc he's a bit scruffy :')


----------



## StarUrchin (Jan 2, 2017)

I got mula. 100 mula. I like mula.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 3, 2017)

I went to a health food store today.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

i got some seeds from my marigolds


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2017)

I got 2 body sprays and a Texas Tech sweater from Victoria's Secret



Spoiler: sweater


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jan 3, 2017)

I got a boxed copy of Pokemon Sapphire today from Slackers yesterday.


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 3, 2017)

I just bought a Korean magazine for 20 quid nO RAGRATS


----------



## misakixx (Jan 3, 2017)

2 of the books i ordered arrived today. havent opened them yet. I ordered howls moving castle and the 2 sequels and Alices in wonderland but bookdepository got pretty slow delivery service and only 2 have arrived yet. 
also got metal gear solid 4 and tomb raider a few days ago. not even sure if i can play the first one since i never played a metal gear solid game before and i dont think my ps3 got enough gb left for anymore games so i guess no tomb raider either. mweh sigh


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Jan 3, 2017)

Just got large Captain America Tsum Tsum and the whole Aristocats set. 
As i am obsessed with Tsum Tsums!

I also got 8 books at the beginning of the week and an Isabelle ACNL figure for the DS.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 3, 2017)

Spoiler: Blood test!


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jan 4, 2017)

I got the SIM card for my new cell phone yesterday. Sayonara, U.S. Cellular and hello, Cricket! And if it turns out they suck, I'll go elsewhere. God, I love unlocked phones.


----------



## Dim (Jan 4, 2017)

My Dog turned 10 yesterday so I bought her a few squeak toys. She's very happy now!


----------



## KatRose (Jan 4, 2017)

I bought Happy Home Designer and the bundle I got came with an NFC reader so I can finally use amiibo !!! Also got these, and I'm pretty sure I'm gonna put some Velcro on Batman's feet so he can chill on my car's dashboard.


----------



## Locket (Jan 4, 2017)

Spoiler











i got a snow day


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 5, 2017)

Locket said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay. Enjoy your day off. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Teabagel said:


> i got some seeds from my marigolds



Ooh. Me too. I can't wait to plant them this spring.


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 5, 2017)

I got some sweet sweet lovin'


----------



## verb1999 (Jan 6, 2017)

I got a Dr. Pepper, 32 oz. fountain.


----------



## muffinstuffin (Jan 6, 2017)

I GOT AN ANDROID S7 B O I


----------



## kxku (Jan 6, 2017)

i got bruno mars concert ticket!!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 6, 2017)

Today I got a box of dirt.

No really, a box of special dirt/mulch stuff for Bowie, I am excited to vacuum his old dirt out and put in some fresh stuff!


----------



## KatRose (Jan 6, 2017)

I GOT MY LICENSE.


----------



## intropella (Jan 7, 2017)

Today, I received a cool jacket with mustached Alexa Echo at the back, plus the word Amazon developer on the front. Also I got a free amazon dot. It was nice for Amazon sending it for free.  v o v ayo


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 7, 2017)

I ordered a stim cube, I don't know if you've heard of it but basically it's this pocket cube with all these buttons and stuff on it, it has a switch that clicks, buttons some that are quiet some that make a noise, a rolling ball, a smooth divet to rub your finger on, a gear, stuff like that on every side so it's just a bunch of stimmy goodness. I fidget like crazy so I know I would really dig having one and use it all the time. ^u^


----------



## piske (Jan 7, 2017)

I got my iPhone 7 plus yesterday! It took a second to get used to the weight/size but I actually really like it.


----------



## Waluigi (Jan 7, 2017)

I got these snazzy metal replica of Reaper's Hellfire shotguns. I was gonna use them as keychains, but theyre a bit heavy. Trying to think of a good use for them still.


----------



## Dablidian (Jan 7, 2017)

My neck, my back, like my new purchases iPhone on the back!


----------



## KatRose (Jan 7, 2017)

Today I got crippling depression ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Squidward (Jan 8, 2017)

2 containers of almond milk!


----------



## piske (Jan 8, 2017)

An oversized flannel, leggings, jeans, boots, a notebook and some Sour Patch Kids!


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 8, 2017)

Yesterday, I got a lot of cans of Chef Boyardee pasta. Thanks, Mom.


----------



## piichinu (Jan 9, 2017)

got a ticket to new york a few days ago idk wat im gonna do there


----------



## Aquari (Jan 9, 2017)

my cousin brought me some snacks/beer from her trip to the DR <3


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 9, 2017)

Now I just need to find that Justin Bieber Belle doll.


----------



## cIementine (Jan 9, 2017)

KeatAlex said:


> Now I just need to find that Justin Bieber Belle doll.



i'm curious


----------



## Koden (Jan 9, 2017)

a headache.


----------



## Loriii (Jan 10, 2017)

I just got a great deal with this awesome IEM and probably, my last Wii U game


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 10, 2017)

pumpkins said:


> i'm curious








They say she's been recalled :/


----------



## cIementine (Jan 10, 2017)

KeatAlex said:


> They say she's been recalled :/



i'm crying


----------



## Bcat (Jan 10, 2017)

My mom surprised me and got me 2 more packs of amiibo! I got Shep and Lolly!!! I love her so much!!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 10, 2017)

Spoiler: first 3 are stuff I got while away for holiday fun, last is (interesting) part of holiday haul


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 11, 2017)

Just got my sanrio set in the mail... But, they accidentally sent me two!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 12, 2017)

My partner commissioned this art of our fursonas (not done yet) and it's so incredibly important and special to me , I love it


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 12, 2017)

It's here! and it's Beautiful.


----------



## Antonio (Jan 12, 2017)

I got a meme.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 12, 2017)

I got a new t-shirt and a fruit infuser water bottle today!


----------



## piichinu (Jan 12, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Just got my sanrio set in the mail... But, they accidentally sent me two!



YOOOO same did u order from game?

- - - Post Merge - - -

im american and htey messed up the shipping and were late 1 month so i told them and they sent me another but then the old one came in lol


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 12, 2017)

badgrl2 said:


> YOOOO same did u order from game?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> im american and htey messed up the shipping and were late 1 month so i told them and they sent me another but then the old one came in lol



Whoa! Congrats! I ordered from Game and I never got my cards or replacement. They just refunded me.


----------



## piichinu (Jan 13, 2017)

KeatAlex said:


> Whoa! Congrats! I ordered from Game and I never got my cards or replacement. They just refunded me.



omg that sucks ;; they gave me ?5 and a new packet so that's weird? i would send u my extra but im not allowed to ship things ;;


----------



## Aquari (Jan 13, 2017)

i got rose scented incense and another one that kinda smells like an old person's bathroom, still like it though


----------



## piske (Jan 13, 2017)

I treated myself to a new bag, it's a structured black Tory Burch bag. It's perfect for work!


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 13, 2017)

I got like a thousand something whatever dollars cuz pay day $$$$$


----------



## piske (Jan 14, 2017)

Bought some things at H&M: a GIANT navy sweater, a sort of cropped beige sweater, a peachy sweatshirt and some bubblegum pink nail polish.


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 14, 2017)

some games tho im a bit unsure if they will work well w/ my computer because uh it is trash :|


----------



## piske (Jan 14, 2017)

Also, just bought a Ruby Amiibo card... SO EXCITED! <3


----------



## mogyay (Jan 14, 2017)

just ordered this, it's not really my usual style but it's adorable and i need a bag that won't actually fall apart for school! (plus it's on sale lol)


----------



## ibelleS (Jan 14, 2017)

Legendary Green & Black lion figures and comic omnibus #1, all of Voltron: Legendary Defender (Black isn't for me, though), a new pencil box and some sticky notes, highlighters, etc., a new planner, a tube of washi tape, and two packs of Tim Tams


----------



## Xme (Jan 14, 2017)

more amiibo cards yay!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 15, 2017)

Ordered the HHD card binder so I can have a safe place to stick my sanrio cards and my extra Amiibo cards, and then when I get the welcome amiibo card I'll use it for them too. I already have the series 1-3 binders for my sets just wish they came with extra room


----------



## Wholockian (Jan 15, 2017)

I got Final Fantasy XV ;3;


----------



## sej (Jan 15, 2017)

i got some m and m's


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jan 15, 2017)

Got the last of the amiibo figures I wanted  I now have everybody available (I think) so I should be able to get the majority of the new items easily 
Loving my amiibo collection right now. And I'm going to buy some more amiibo cards in the week


----------



## cIementine (Jan 15, 2017)

my aunt came down from scotland to give us our christmas gifts (late) and i got a koala kigurumi which is the best thing i have ever received.



Spoiler: this


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 15, 2017)

I JUST FOUND THE BTS LIVE ON STAGE 2016 FOR 30 QUID I'M CRYING 
Everywhere else it was like 45/50 quid and I wasn't sure if could afford it, but Koreanmall saved my life with that free shipping 
#blessyou
So yeah, I got that off eBay... might not come until the middle of March, but I can wait, I guess T_____T

I also bought the Singles Magazine January 2017 Issue a bit ago which won't arrive until February...it was supposed to be like ?5 but I bought it for ?20 because the pictures of Bangtan are so niice ;;


EDIT: Oh, and I forgot about the BTS Season's Greetings 2017 which arrived last week! It's so awesome and the lil locker box is too cute... Hopefully my J-Hope photocard will arrive soon, which is also cute haha

DOUBLE EDIT: Aaand I forgot the manga I bought with the Waterstones voucher I got for Christmas ^^; I bought Assassination Classroom, Black Lagoon...and...uh...one other thing, but I'm dumb and I forgot

TRIPLE EDIT: Tokyo Ghoul 10 was the third manga I bought! Lmaoo oops 
Still no answers about Rize exactly gdi


----------



## hamster (Jan 15, 2017)

some stuff finally came in the mail️


Spoiler









Spoiler









Spoiler


----------



## piske (Jan 15, 2017)

Vesta amiibo card. I think I'll slowly purchase the cards of my all-time favorites.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ekcriptia said:


> some stuff finally came in the mail️
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



OMG those velvet pants are AMAZING... <3 Where did you get them from?


----------



## hamster (Jan 15, 2017)

Ghostelle said:


> OMG those velvet pants are AMAZING... <3 Where did you get them from?



zara, they've got huge discounts on some of their clothes on their website & i got them for about ?17


----------



## piske (Jan 15, 2017)

Ekcriptia said:


> zara, they've got huge discounts on some of their clothes on their website & i got them for about ?17



Going to their site RIGHT NOW lol

Bought a Sprinkle amiibo card, it was only 51 cents!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bought those culottes XD


----------



## boujee (Jan 15, 2017)

auntie order me a versace palazzo empire bag 


Spoiler: looks like this











can't wait for it to come in


----------



## intropella (Jan 15, 2017)

I bought 8 packs of animal crossing series 3 cards.
Toysrus have buy one get one free deal. LOL.
And I got Chrissy & Marina from the deck. Now I have 47 duplicated that I don't need. ToT


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 16, 2017)

Eh, what can I say. I caved and bought the Bieber Belle.


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 16, 2017)

i got chocolate on my way home bc i was sad lmao


----------



## skidoot (Jan 16, 2017)

Today I got milk, dental floss, potatoes, rice and toilet paper!
(the life of a poor adult is vastly entertaining)


----------



## cIementine (Jan 16, 2017)

pink lemonade lucozade !!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 16, 2017)

Today I got a cold.


----------



## Corrie (Jan 16, 2017)

I got $10 from selling my textbook! I bought it new for $30 so I'd say I made decent profit off of it.


----------



## piske (Jan 17, 2017)

Received my Ruby amiibo card in the mail today! I love it, she's so cute c:



Spoiler


----------



## verb1999 (Jan 18, 2017)

Today I got two deluxe tacos, a hot chilito with extra cheese, a green chili burrito, and a large Pepsi.  

I also went negative into things I own, because I returned a George Carlin DVD set I got for Christmas, because I already had it.

Speaking of the post above this, I hope I get some amiibo cards soon!


----------



## piske (Jan 18, 2017)

Bought a Coco and a Rudy amiibo card. somebody stop me ;-;


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 19, 2017)

the ABH modern renaissance palette ahhhh it's so beautiful and i will not spend money on makeup for another year. i've done too much.


Spoiler


----------



## Loriii (Jan 20, 2017)

It finally arrived! Bye real world XD


----------



## verb1999 (Jan 20, 2017)

Today I got two chili cheese buritos, two hardshell nacho cheese tacos, some other kinda deluxe supreme taco of sorts, and a large cherry Pepsi.  And a ticket into the hockey game.  I also got some new items on my New Leaf game.


----------



## lars708 (Jan 20, 2017)

I got sick


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 20, 2017)

Role said:


> It finally arrived! Bye real world XD



I ordered mine from Amazon. I should be getting it soon. I can't wait.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 20, 2017)

Got two pen-pal letters in the mail, which was awesome, one of them is SO FREAKING CUTE, she decorated the envelope and made the card herself, and like inside the card were like sequentially tinier envelopes which was stinkin' cute! She also sent me a chocolate. =D


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 20, 2017)

Corrie said:


> I got $10 from selling my textbook! I bought it new for $30 so I'd say I made decent profit off of it.



fyi it's only a profit if you make more than you initially paid for

this is just a loss


----------



## Licorice (Jan 20, 2017)

Spoiler


----------



## Aquari (Jan 20, 2017)

i got a copy of phoenix wright: spirit of justice, and i finally got to try boba!


----------



## 1milk (Jan 21, 2017)

i got a few seashells from my towns beach..


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 21, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> i got a copy of phoenix wright: spirit of justice, and i finally got to try boba!



Did you love it? I loved boba the first time I tried it, I got hooked every since!


----------



## piske (Jan 21, 2017)

Bought Beau and Marshal Amiibo cards! Glad I did it but hoo boy are they expensive ;A;


----------



## piske (Jan 22, 2017)

Bought Maple, Bluebear, Fauna and Skye Amiibo cards. Now I have all of my favorite villagers, some packs of the WA and the Sanrio cards, so I think I've spent enough money on these things!!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 22, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Did you love it? I loved boba the first time I tried it, I got hooked every since!



i *absolutely* loved it! and i'll be getting more soon!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 23, 2017)

I got some decorative punches that put borders and corners on paper so I can send fancier pen-pal letters, got a thing of nice printed writing paper with a nautical theme, also for pen-pals. Got a box of Stabilo pens. And I got a small Hori folio for the misc Amiibo cards so they could be protected, I have my WA and Sanrio cards in it, might put some duplicates inside it too for safe keeping.

Still waiting on my fiddling cube and some squishies to arrive as well as a Valentine's present for my honey bunches of oats!


----------



## Soraru (Jan 23, 2017)

i found 100$ floating around on the floor outside.


----------



## piske (Jan 23, 2017)

Got some really sweet matte lipstick. I want it in all colors.


----------



## piichinu (Jan 23, 2017)

i just bought this dress and im scared for my life bceausue its so last minute and the ends are scalloped and the shape is something ive never worn before

i was gonna do a direct image but right click isnt helping me


----------



## mogyay (Jan 23, 2017)

tfw when ur friend has nice eye make up so u need to buy the same palette sob


----------



## Scynessaa (Jan 23, 2017)

i'm not sure if this counts haha, but i just got the commission of my character, vivian, the other day. i absolutely fawned over it when it was first sent and i'm still just staring at it in adoration. i can't draw, but i love seeing people use their artistic skills to interpret the same character in different ways.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 27, 2017)

I got my fidgit cube!




Mine is all black though OFC!
I also got one of the gifts I got my boyfriend for Valentine's day, which I ordered early since it's not from amazon and I didn't know how fast it would ship, but turns out the company is in California so it came super fast!

I also got this little rainbow accordion folder so I can organized my pen-pal letters so they're not just all everywhere.

I also got a box today but didn't get a chance to open it before work, I am hoping it's my squishies but it didn't have the company name on it... -_-


----------



## MorningStar (Jan 27, 2017)

I finally got Drago back in Wishfall.

Something screwed up with a void and I got Chops in Paragon, which I'm super angry about because I'd only just finally gotten him OUT of Wishfall.

And unrelated to either of those, my best friend got me the new GazettE world tour documentary for my birthday, and I could just about cry. xD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 27, 2017)

Got some cards and the Splatoon amiibo so I can get all the items from them in AcNL. XD


----------



## MorningStar (Jan 27, 2017)

I don't know if this counts, but I got a good night of sleep for the first time in days. My kitten is keen on climbing the side of the bookshelf to try to get to our mouse's cage, high up on said shelf. The bookshelf is right next to where my pillow is, so my arm gets raked when Kuromi tries to climb the bed, or my face gets stepped on when she leans up on the wood of the shelf.

I put tape on it. She won't put her paws on it now, and I actually slept. ;A;


----------



## piichinu (Jan 27, 2017)

badgrl2 said:


> i just bought this dress and im scared for my life bceausue its so last minute and the ends are scalloped and the shape is something ive never worn before
> 
> i was gonna do a direct image but right click isnt helping me



this dress turned out to be a sack (from saks) just like one of the reviews said
so i got another dress from dillards and it is so nice and classy and lovely and not $320


----------



## JellyLu (Jan 27, 2017)

I got some Korean skin care products today ^-^ I got: Hell Pore Mask, Bubbling Clay Mask, and Lemon Sparkling Peel~


----------



## Aquari (Jan 27, 2017)

i got to find my long lost drawing pen/stylus, i can go back to making bad art!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 28, 2017)

JellyLu said:


> I got some Korean skin care products today ^-^ I got: Hell Pore Mask, Bubbling Clay Mask, and Lemon Sparkling Peel~



I really want to try the bubbling mask, and I kind of want to try one of those masks that has snail goo in it too... I don't know why but that just sounds so interesting. I also am going to buy a big thing of the charcoal peeling face mask because I literally LOVE face masks and when I got the tiny  nose strips with charcoal they worked really good so it's time to get a mask I can put on my chin and cheek hollows where my oils settle. =D Korean facial stuff is always so good!


----------



## Wholockian (Jan 28, 2017)

The Illusion of Safety album just arrived, and my new headset and adapter should be arriving today.

I also placed an order on a MGS console skin for my PS4


----------



## Bcat (Jan 28, 2017)

Bestbuy surprised me with a 10 dollar reward! Guess who's getting 2 new packs of amiibo??


----------



## forestyne (Jan 28, 2017)

A cheque!!! lol


----------



## forestyne (Jan 28, 2017)

Rats! The only thing I've lost today is my dignity, ?50 and my self control.


Edit: Wish I was joking.


----------



## boujee (Jan 29, 2017)

sold 3 designs and got $300 in one sitting
money makes me happy


----------



## MorningStar (Jan 29, 2017)

Happy Home Designer arrived! My roommate and I also caved into our urges and bought the Amiibo for Tom Nook, Mable, Blathers, Reese, Cyrus, K.K. Slider, Digby, and Kicks. ...Oops.


----------



## Peachy (Jan 29, 2017)

A Japanese pack of amiibo cards. uwu


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 29, 2017)

Aww!  He's so adorable. <3


----------



## Alex518 (Jan 29, 2017)

bought myself a bunch of books today heh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 30, 2017)

Got a pen-pal letter! Hurray!

Also yesterday I got an Incense holder from the thrift store and my boyfriend bought me something that I'm not allowed to have yet. XD


----------



## JellyLu (Jan 30, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I really want to try the bubbling mask, and I kind of want to try one of those masks that has snail goo in it too... I don't know why but that just sounds so interesting. I also am going to buy a big thing of the charcoal peeling face mask because I literally LOVE face masks and when I got the tiny  nose strips with charcoal they worked really good so it's time to get a mask I can put on my chin and cheek hollows where my oils settle. =D Korean facial stuff is always so good!



Right! The Hell Pore mask has charcoal in it and it literally removes everything from my face o.o Dead skin and all kinds of oily gunk! I heard about the snail goo product and I think I'm going to get that next along with the gold face mask ^-^ If you haven't heard of it already, I recommend shopping from the memebox website, it has great deals!


----------



## wassop (Jan 30, 2017)

taco bell LOLOL


----------



## Relicum_ (Jan 30, 2017)

I got thisssss figure in the mail today! The quality isn't really any good but it's still cute and I wanted a Free! fig for a while so I'm still happy~


----------



## Wholockian (Jan 31, 2017)

My console skin arrived ;3;


----------



## Dashonthecob (Jan 31, 2017)

got a lot of things off my acnl wish list!


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 1, 2017)

an acrylic case from muji because it's on sale for $10!!


----------



## KeatAlex (Feb 1, 2017)

A clear case for the new 3DS embellished with real Swarovski Crystals. I'm pretty happy with it.

I posted this in another thread too but I just really like it.


----------



## MorningStar (Feb 1, 2017)

I got three Cadbury creme eggs and a bag of the chocolate ones.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 1, 2017)

I got an eyeshadow palette, a rat hammock, a PS2 game and a stretcher kit so I can go up to 20mm !!!


----------



## Koden (Feb 1, 2017)

I just ordered some new clothes! It's been hard finding things in my size lately so I went a little overboard with the spending this time sadly


----------



## Aquari (Feb 3, 2017)

we got em


----------



## Candlehearts (Feb 3, 2017)

I got these yesterday.. I went into Wal-mart to get some freaking facial cleanser. I HAVE NO SELF CONTROL. They're so pretty and VERY soft and they do such a good job tho ;;


----------



## Tao (Feb 3, 2017)

Impulse ordered a new 3DS XL before I went to work (literally like "gotta head to work in a minute...I think I'll buy a new 3DS first for some reason"). It should arrive later today. 

Bought it as a bundle from the Nintendo store that let me pick extra things to go with it so I chose Pokemon Sun, Pokemon carry case, the newer Kirby amiibo and a Skullkid statue/figure/something...I *think* it's that figure which came with Majora's Mask 3D pre-orders, though I'm not entirely sure. At the very least, it was by far the best available choice in that category. 

Don't really want the carry case (I never use them anyway and it looks a bit cheap/tacky) but really, the 'deal' was ?230 and the cost of the 3DS + Pokemon Sun alone would have been that, so everything else is just gravy...I like ordering from the Nintendo store, they tend to give you something free all the time...Speaking of which, it also comes with a free Mario Kart calendar because the order was over ?150, so, more gravy I guess...ALL THE GRAVY!



Also bought Gravity Rush 2 and Digmon World: Next Order before I went into work. Probably shouldn't have since I already need to catch up with the games I already have...



And finally found a copy of Senran Kagura 2 Burst and ordered that, further adding to my ever increasing library of dust collectors games. Was happy with that since it's pretty hard to find a PAL region copy of it and I managed to get it new&sealed for ?20 rather than some stupid scalper price I expect with rarer games.


Oh, and pre-ordered the Gurren Lagann Movie Collection [blu-ray).


[edit] And just bought the graphic novels of Return to/Beyond/Escape from Wonderland.


Yep, I'm pretty awful with money.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 3, 2017)

I am getting a dollar soon so I can buy chocolate at school for a fundraise the band is doing.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 4, 2017)

I got Lets Go To The City, a couple of PS2 games for my dad and a stretcher kit. Tore my ear using the stretcher kit. 11/10 would recommend.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 4, 2017)

I got my package from the mail box, which had a korean skin brand charcoal face mask, it HURT to peel it off but it pulled so much stuff out of my nose and chin YUCK. Also in the same box I got some gel polish, hopefully I'll have the effort to do my first gel mani tomorrow. Tired of my naked nails. XD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 6, 2017)

Today I got gifts for my boyfriend in the mail, I got him a nice jacket since he doesn't have a real hooded jacket yet, and I bough him a replacement chain for his Supernatural necklace since he broke the other one.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 6, 2017)

A cold.  I got a cold.  The kind that makes your ears and sinuses hurt and keeps you from sleeping all night.  Needless to say I'm staying home from school today.  Bleh.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 6, 2017)

Spoiler: figures I got figures


----------



## Loriii (Feb 7, 2017)

I wasn't supposed to double dip (own it on Wii U), but Poochy is sooo adorable and hard to resist


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 7, 2017)

I got CDs


----------



## Dim (Feb 10, 2017)

Got me some animal crossing amiibo and a Wario amiibo. WAHA!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 10, 2017)

Lip rings! I dropped my little star down the sink the other day so I ordered a new star and a heart, wearing the heart right now, it's super cute. =]


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Feb 10, 2017)

My order of Animal Crossing Lets go to the City arrived today! I'm so excited cause I never played this animal Crossing!


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 10, 2017)

My BTS 3rd Muster Player Carda arrived! 

Trying to trade them already lmaoo


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 10, 2017)

Spoiler: euphos(+koe), cds, and a music box


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 11, 2017)

Spoiler: MEOW










Adopted a shelter cat the other day. After all these years I'm finally able to have one!


----------



## mayorsam17 (Feb 11, 2017)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Spoiler: MEOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwwe, this made me smile <3


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 11, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> I got CDs



OMFG U GOT COMIC AND COSMIC I HATE U HATE U HATE U ****CKCKCKCKKCKCKCKCKCKCKCKCKCK


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 11, 2017)

I got three packs of amiibo cards :3

*What I have:*
Tad
Ketchup
Huck
Wade
Hornsby
Boots
Stu
Ellie
Olive
Maddie
Spike
Gonzo
Piper
Claude
Tybalt
Bea
Maggie
Vivian


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 12, 2017)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> OMFG U GOT COMIC AND COSMIC I HATE U HATE U HATE U ****CKCKCKCKKCKCKCKCKCKCKCKCKCK



available physical here and digital here


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 12, 2017)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Spoiler: MEOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So lucky! I've been begging for one because I want a cat so bad after mine passed away last year... =[ my mom wont let me because my sister already has cats and "that's the same as having one"


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 12, 2017)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Spoiler: MEOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I swear this looks like a giant cat in front of a normal sized counter


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 12, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> So lucky! I've been begging for one because I want a cat so bad after mine passed away last year... =[ my mom wont let me because my sister already has cats and "that's the same as having one"



But it's not _your_ cat.  Growing up my mother hated cats so that was out of the question, then I spent years traveling and it wouldn't have worked out, then when I finally came back to the US and settled down my roommate didn't like cats. As of a few months ago I've moved into a new apartment with a good friend who actually likes cats and so here we are, I finally have one haha. Someday you'll have your own place and will be able to have your own regardless of what anyone says. Also RIP your old cat. 



LambdaDelta said:


> I swear this looks like a giant cat in front of a normal sized counter



Haha, I just have very large kitchen counters & and it's a close-up shot.  She's 9lb 6oz, so about normal size/weight for a cat.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Feb 12, 2017)

I got this really cute barn cookie jar. It has farm animals on it. I wish I could post a pic. It's adorable.


----------



## Stitched (Feb 12, 2017)

I recently purchased a bunch of stickers for my laptop from Redbubble. I got ones for Pokemon, Earthbound, Game Grumps, and Avatar the Last Airbender.
I also bought three packs of series four amiibo cards that arrived today! No Stitches yet though...


----------



## hamster (Feb 13, 2017)

new stuff


----------



## mogyay (Feb 13, 2017)

Ekcriptia said:


> View attachment 194302
> View attachment 194303
> new stuff



i like that yellow coat a lot. where's it from??


----------



## hamster (Feb 13, 2017)

mogyay said:


> i like that yellow coat a lot. where's it from??



eBay, i just wrote "yellow padded coat" and i got it for a pretty good price. ?15 i think


----------



## Bunnilla (Feb 14, 2017)

Spoiler



View attachment 194347


_Cheesy_


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 14, 2017)

I bought a doll of Bumblebee from the DC Super Hero Girls doll line that just came out recently. As a doll collector, I think it's really ridiculously cool because it's a doll line where the dolls have more muscular builds than a regular doll and their clothes are more practical and a lot less glaringly pink than dolls usually are and the dolls are in general built with the idea of action and crime-fighting-based play in mind, rather than really being fashion dolls the way Barbie or Monster High is.


----------



## Tessie (Feb 14, 2017)

a headache


----------



## Panda Hero (Feb 14, 2017)

Tessie said:


> a headache



same


----------



## Aquari (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Aleigh (Feb 14, 2017)

I got a box of chocolates from my dad


----------



## forestyne (Feb 15, 2017)

Well, I haven't physically got it yet but my mum said she was going to try and buy me some rats in the summer.

My dad also gave me some Lovehearts that he got at work.


----------



## hamster (Feb 15, 2017)

look at this bad girl
needed a phone case for so long, took only a week to arrive


----------



## Loriii (Feb 15, 2017)

I got a surprise gift coupled with the sweetest letter from someone very special


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 18, 2017)

Ordered a swimsuit online, should come in a week or so. it's pouring rain outside and I'm swimsuit shopping, welcome to california. XD


----------



## moonford (Feb 18, 2017)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Spoiler: MEOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay, such a pretty thing. ^. .^


----------



## Bcat (Feb 18, 2017)

2 pairs of above knee boots. I.Look.So. FINE


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 18, 2017)

more figures


----------



## Loriii (Feb 18, 2017)

I got my old modem replaced for a new one. Finally. Been waiting for ages


----------



## e-puff (Feb 18, 2017)

I bought $70 of grain for my horses.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 23, 2017)

this is technically a japanese import


----------



## Emizel (Feb 23, 2017)

Fujifilm instax mini 8
It's pink I love it


----------



## Cazqui (Feb 24, 2017)

A White Japanese New Nintendo 3DS with とびだせどうぶつの森(New Leaf).


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 24, 2017)

Bought new screen protectors for mine and my boyfriend's DS's and I bought a case that I SWEAR said for the XL but I got it and it's for the normal 3DS so I'll have to send it back. =[ I also got like six replacement styluses because after like two years I finally lost mine... and then after I got them in the mail I instantly found it behind my bed so I mean, I'm p good with it but now I have backups. 

I also bought real bras because I've been wearing a wireless sports bra for a million years and OMFG I forgot how giant my sweater kittens really are... I put on a shirt I normally wear and it sits funny now... so lets see how well I can still fit into the rest of my clothes now...


----------



## Elphie (Feb 24, 2017)

I just bought some Confetti Cupcake Pop Tarts 
They taste sort of gross


----------



## Indie (Feb 24, 2017)

Last thing I've bought was a screen protector for my galaxy 3ds. i gotta keep this baby perfect because i love her so much


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 24, 2017)

I've wanted one of these for a long time. Thanks goes to my brother for spotting it!


----------



## tomie (Feb 24, 2017)

OMG yes I have the galaxy 3ds too! it's so beautiful ;-;


----------



## Dogeater909 (Feb 24, 2017)

3 pockys


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 24, 2017)

I got the Sanrio series in the mail!!! I'm so excited to finally own them!! <3


----------



## Loriii (Mar 3, 2017)

I got this since yesterday but only had time to set everything up today. Spent over $500 for this bad boy (it wasn't possible without the game bundle) but I also got 3 additional AC amiibo so it's just like I bought all of them separately.


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 3, 2017)

Switch + Breath of the Wild


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

A shiny Ratatta in Pokemon leafgreen.(Yes that's the last somewhat notable thing I've gotten.)




And no switch. My kidney's still for sale if anyone wants to buy it because I need switch money help


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 4, 2017)

I bought a box of Irish Breakfast blend tea, a mixed sixer of Abita bock and double bock, and a deep sea double sandwich from Checkers.  these are my Lenten supplies...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 4, 2017)

master.leor said:


> I got this since yesterday but only had time to set everything up today. Spent over $500 for this bad boy (it wasn't possible without the game bundle) but I also got 3 additional AC amiibo so it's just like I bought all of them separately.



Do it. Put the game in your mouth.

ALSO I got a package of amiibo cards from Toys"R"Us but they're way less than what I purchased and the wrong kinds so I am pretty sure they jacked up my order. So I am keeping them in the box until they e-mail me back about it...


----------



## Loriii (Mar 4, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Do it. Put the game in your mouth.
> 
> ALSO I got a package of amiibo cards from Toys"R"Us but they're way less than what I purchased and the wrong kinds so I am pretty sure they jacked up my order. So I am keeping them in the box until they e-mail me back about it...



Oh yeah. Breath of the Wild left a bitter taste in my mouth. I'm never gonna play it anymore.
Hopefully, you could return the cards sooner or exchange them for the package that you originally wanted. Good luck!

on topic, I get to eat too many sweets today and my tummy is glad XD


----------



## moonford (Mar 4, 2017)

I got my new phone!

It's been months (4) since I last used my old one so I'm really happy about getting my new one.  c:


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 4, 2017)

i bought 2 shirts and i rly like them especially one of them is The Best . also im probably going to buy breath of the wild for wii u Soon because i am dying whenever i see anything about it .,, i need to play it


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 9, 2017)

BDCD


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 9, 2017)

Dogeater909 said:


> 3 pockys
> 
> View attachment 194752
> 
> View attachment 194753



You duplicated them! Whooooaaahh!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 9, 2017)

A bit late.... but i got a girlfriend


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 10, 2017)

I finally got my Series 4 amiibo card folder. So now I have them all, also got the cards I was supposed to get and opened them, sadly the ONE pack of WA cards I got was all dupes, but I got a lot of series 4 cards I needed and got 2/4 of the cards I need to complete series 1. SO CLOSE!


----------



## hamster (Mar 10, 2017)

new patch for my black dungarees


----------



## Loriii (Mar 10, 2017)

I just got this Collector's Edition guide and Pro Controller for my Switch (the most expensive controller I've ever bought XD)


----------



## forestyne (Mar 10, 2017)

Foooooooooooood


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 10, 2017)

I got a new driver's license! This one has no curfew.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 10, 2017)

More food lol. I also got all of the Sanrio items in New Leaf.


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 10, 2017)

I earned the shiny charm in Sun today.


----------



## Flare (Mar 10, 2017)

Got the Dream Suite in my Town.


----------



## Hellfish (Mar 10, 2017)

My Monster Hunter Poogie Piggy Bank arrived today!!!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 14, 2017)

sanrio set


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 14, 2017)

I got a headache does that count


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 14, 2017)

Javachip frappucino! Haven't been able to afford Starbucks in months!


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

i got a soul


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

I got a new pen that I found in a parking lot!


----------



## Radda (Mar 15, 2017)

A screwed up sleeping schedule.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 15, 2017)

food n i will probably buy pokemon sun n breath of the wild later today yayyy


----------



## axo (Mar 15, 2017)

I just bought a new gameboy advance since my old one broke


----------



## Aquari (Mar 15, 2017)

i got a genesect keychain

(blurry pic sorry)


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 15, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> i got a genesect keychain
> 
> (blurry pic sorry)



that picture actually looks cool its so shiny


----------



## aericell (Mar 15, 2017)

I bought tickets to see EXO next month a couple days ago!! Not the seats I was aiming for but its better than nothing


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 15, 2017)

I got a $3,000 scholarship from the OWU music dept., renewable for 4 years.

In total I have gotten $28,000 a year from the college. All that hard work finally paid off ^^


----------



## Astarte (Mar 15, 2017)

Food and toys for my cat~ <3


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 16, 2017)

today i bought a peach scented candle ;u; 
and also a pack of peeps oreos, but only because i read somewhere online that they turn your poop pink lmao


----------



## ibelleS (Mar 16, 2017)

My wisdom teeth removed & a whole lotta chocolate


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 16, 2017)

i found 10$ on the road today and bought some chocolate covered pretzels with it! i think the universe is trying to tell me something


----------



## hamster (Mar 17, 2017)

just got these today, so cute !


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 17, 2017)

I bought YNWA left ver a bit ago, and then I caved in and bought the right ver T________T shipping times are so long from Korea uggh


----------



## Corrie (Mar 17, 2017)

I bought a hot chocolate at Tim Horton's and for some reason it tasted like burnt chocolate chip cookies. Like, wtf?


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 17, 2017)

i just got some fries from chickfila 
the thread about fries made me hungry lol


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 17, 2017)

my first kiss
omigerd


----------



## Hellfish (Mar 17, 2017)

The rest of my Monster Hunter stuff arrived!!!

(and my Sanrio cup ^-^)


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 19, 2017)

a pink yarn yoshi amiibo.  don't have Yoshi's Wolly World yet, but saw this little guy on the clearance rack for five bucks, so i figured Why not...


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 19, 2017)

i forgot to post it, but yesterday i got a box of thin mints


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 19, 2017)

A manga I wanted was in the bargain bin. Yay~


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 19, 2017)

A Hello Kitty manicure!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 20, 2017)

I got two packs of colored lined recycled paper for pen-paling. It's nice to be able to write with different paper each time I go to write someone. =]


----------



## Loriii (Mar 21, 2017)

Bought a copy before it's gone 



Spoiler


----------



## carp (Mar 21, 2017)

got a life sike


----------



## fenris (Mar 22, 2017)

I got a Digby amiibo and a copy of Mass Effect: Andromeda!


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 22, 2017)

i got to stay home thank god


----------



## Wholockian (Mar 22, 2017)

fenris said:


> I got a Digby amiibo and a copy of Mass Effect: Andromeda!


Nice ^^ I'm hopefully getting my copy when it releases here tomorrow


----------



## Hellfish (Mar 22, 2017)

I purchased a new bed last weekend and it should be arriving today!!!

Also many (MANY) Pop vinyl will arrive soon!!!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 22, 2017)

carp said:


> got a life sike



Are you sure you didn't just want a Coke?
sorry I had to


----------



## forestyne (Mar 22, 2017)

carp said:


> got a life sike



wow _finally_


----------



## Wholockian (Mar 23, 2017)

Got Mass Effect: Andromeda today. Also got a 1:64 scale Nomad diecast model for ?5 as it came cheaper with the game.

Pretty cool

Despite all its been getting for the animations, I'm enjoying the story so far ;3;


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 23, 2017)

i got dresscoded this morning for my hair so im getting a haircut tonight. we'll see how this goes


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 23, 2017)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> i got dresscoded this morning for my hair so im getting a haircut tonight. we'll see how this goes



what the hell why would you be dresscoded for your hair?


----------



## hamster (Mar 23, 2017)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> i got dresscoded this morning for my hair so im getting a haircut tonight. we'll see how this goes



i'm so lucky that my primary school (elementary?) and secondary (high school?) didn't have a dress code. we got to dress however we wanted as long as it wasn't "inappropriate".


----------



## easpa (Mar 24, 2017)

My mam bought me a polaroid camera as an early birthday present so I can finally live out my dream of running a fake deep indie instagram for troubled teens <3 (I genuinely love it a lot though thanks mam)


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 25, 2017)

your hair cant be lower than your ears at my school if your'e a guy and you also can't have any distracting hair colors or put it in any distracting styles... its pretty stupid i always thought private schools would be cool but its just completely annoying. i cant believe i was excited to go here last year


----------



## carp (Mar 26, 2017)

i got a portable charger ahHHh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 26, 2017)

Bought some clothes and some jewelry. Now I just have to wait for them to come. *cries*


----------



## boujee (Mar 26, 2017)

kylie lipstick kit


----------



## revika (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm really excited to get my casual 한복 in the mail. :') It is kind of irritating since it's still a bit expensive though the casual/modern versions are specifically made from cotton fabric so it's supposed to be cheaper and easy to wash. Oh well though. I've been wanting casual ones for a long time, so I'm glad designers are finally making them. My mom never liked her 한복 but she's never been super attached to our culture.


----------



## moonford (Mar 26, 2017)

I got my Narcissa Malfoy wand. Yay! c:



sorry for bad quality!


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 26, 2017)

my mom found a weird pikachu coin bank! it looks kinda deformed and nothing like pikachu but its still cute i love it


----------



## fenris (Mar 27, 2017)

I got my very first play of the game as McCree!  Does that count?

I'm really excited, because until tonight I thought I was the _worst_ at him.


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 1, 2017)

a plushie : )))


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 1, 2017)

I got the last two things I ordered for my boyfriend's birthday. Glad everything came, and I'm excited for him to actually open them next month because then he'll have to start collecting things, I want him to get into collecting stuff so I feel less bad about collecting the things I collect. XD


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 1, 2017)

i got fleas in my account and they hacked my signature and avatar


----------



## carp (Apr 1, 2017)

two new plants called egg and easter am i trash

​


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 1, 2017)

carp said:


> two new plants called egg and easter am i trash
> 
> View attachment 196744​



your name should be plantdad

I love succulents so much but I kill them and I feel awful. I tried to keep a string of pearls because omg so gorgeous but it shriveled and I am like the worst plantmom ever


----------



## carp (Apr 1, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> your name should be plantdad
> 
> I love succulents so much but I kill them and I feel awful. I tried to keep a string of pearls because omg so gorgeous but it shriveled and I am like the worst plantmom ever



to keep my planties alive i use a daylight bulb for the nighttime when i'm not asleep to allow them to photosynthesize as long as possible, keep track of watering and feeding with an app called 'plantbook' and play bass-y music which apparently plants like so

if i'm plantdad, my mum is the plant queen lmao


----------



## Wholockian (Apr 4, 2017)

Spoiler: large image






Got Persona 5! Really love the steelbook ;-;


My friend is also giving me a PSP so I can play some of the older ones ^^


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 4, 2017)

Wholockian said:


> Spoiler: large image
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto


----------



## SockHead (Apr 4, 2017)

food


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 5, 2017)

my mom ordered me mini kirby plushies on my birthday (october...) and they just barely got here YEE HAW 



Spoiler: these are just 3 of them


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 6, 2017)

kyoani friends


Spoiler: lots of stuff





















Spoiler: bonuses


----------



## Acruoxil (Apr 6, 2017)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Ditto



ditto huehuehue


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 6, 2017)

I hatched a shiny Alolan Vulpix. Sent it to Wonder Trade because it didn't have hidden ability.


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 7, 2017)

Some Burger King onion rings~ 
Persona 5 too *insert picture here* so far I love it~


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 7, 2017)

Snacks! I ordered snacks the other day when I was hungry and I order like four boxes of fruit snacks and like a 5lb box of gummy bears. My eyes MIGHT have been bigger than my stomach but I'll enjoy eating them.


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 7, 2017)

I just got some new bedroom furniture and new mattress and comforter set because my mom is giving my current bed to a friend and I'll only need a mattress for my new bed frame. 

I had to pay for the new comforter set and like half for the mattress, but my mom is paying for the bedroom furniture as an incredibly late 16th birthday present so yay


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 7, 2017)

persona 5 limited set arrived

with the box being highly damaged, because of ****ing course american amazon still can't ship anything right

add to my already being incredibly peeved at the localization quality, and I feel more and more completely gypped


and I'm not even going to bother trying to get a replacement, since that'd require me to return the product. which is way too much effort for something that at this point I'm just basically completely frustrated by. moreso given how super tight money is for me this month with way too many things happening at once, to the point where I'm pretty much having to cut food funds and stuff to "basically eating nothing ever" razor thin to even have a small chance to be able to afford it all


lesson: don't ever preorder anything, even if the company's past efforts were generally solid. past history is just a means to a scam, not an indication of anything. trust nothing and question everything

now excuse me while go I wait for my preordered import anime bds, cds, books, and figures to start shipping


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 8, 2017)

Ordered some Animal Crossing x Sanrio amiibo cards on Ebay, and Toby/Marty arrived in the mail today. Now all I need is Chai/Chelsea, which should be sometime next week. Might do a big Sanrio giveaway on here at some point


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 8, 2017)

I got Oyasumi Punpun volume 1 ^^


----------



## Trainer Lillie (Apr 8, 2017)

I managed to snag what I think may be my favourite ever Pok?mon card - the secret Hyper Rare Solgaleo GX. Crazy excited for it to arrive now


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 8, 2017)

Trainer Lillie said:


> secret Hyper Rare



christ, and I thought ygo rarity scheme naming was a tad ridiculous


----------



## Soigne (Apr 8, 2017)

i got a new phone case for $18 that was originally $50 so i consider myself Lucky


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 8, 2017)

copic markers... they're expensive and its annoying but i'm pretty confident i'll get a good use out of them because my school has a whole shelf full of them and my art teacher has been teaching me how to use them well. i'm so excited to try them out..!!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 8, 2017)

Finally managed to get The Legend Of Zelda: Breath of the Wild for Wii U...


----------



## Loriii (Apr 9, 2017)

I got another Switch (grey), another pro controller, and a copy of Lego City: Undercover. I bought it mainly for multiplayer. I'm ready for MK8 Deluxe and Splatoon 2! 



Spoiler


----------



## cIementine (Apr 10, 2017)

rogue one on blu-ray


----------



## Malaionus (Apr 10, 2017)

master.leor said:


> I got another Switch (grey), another pro controller, and a copy of Lego City: Undercover. I bought it mainly for multiplayer. I'm ready for MK8 Deluxe and Splatoon 2!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



why 2 switches


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 10, 2017)

Malaionus said:


> why 2 switches



so he can switch



Spoiler: games


----------



## Soigne (Apr 10, 2017)

i got a new magic keyboard, finally


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 14, 2017)

Spoiler: mangos


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 14, 2017)

Got like 7 sprays from Bath and Bodyworks. I smell like a Pear right now.


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 14, 2017)

my dad gave me a bunch of spending money for philadelphia! im posting so much about it but i'm just so excited since i havent traveled a lot since i was little


----------



## moonford (Apr 14, 2017)

I got my new laptop, I haven't used a laptop in years so this is amazing. c:

It's white and black, if there was only blue I would die.


----------



## Wholockian (Apr 14, 2017)

Got some Hoosiers shirts and 2 Persona Q mangas


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 14, 2017)

Just got all 11 of the Dragon Age 2 dlc that I was missing <333


----------



## Mink777 (Apr 14, 2017)

I just won the Googly Artiste.


----------



## boujee (Apr 14, 2017)

Kendrick's album DAMN
bless


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 15, 2017)

STICKERS! I got two Eye Like sticker books and just got my Cute Stickii subscription but my Vintage Stickii isn't here yet which is weird, 'cause they're from the same place. But whatevs it'll come soon!


----------



## ZagZig321 (Apr 15, 2017)

I bought food!!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 16, 2017)

Spoiler: My sweet baby, Mori.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 17, 2017)

Got my second sticker packet, and it was all really beautiful floral stickers... now I'll just have to decide what is worthy of sticking them on...


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 17, 2017)

I got a new bright red hoodie and man it matches my vans bless


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 17, 2017)

bought a rly big green sweatshirt. it's great bc u can Disappear in it


----------



## Trundle (Apr 17, 2017)

My new computer mouse arrived. My current mouse's scroll wheel sucks so I wanted to get a new one. I went with a Logitech G502.


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 20, 2017)

Spoiler:  warning: giant picture










I ordered Dragon Age Asunder and the three other novels two days ago at my bookstore, and Asunder came in today <33
It's a little scuffed up on the spine, but otherwise it's perfect!


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 21, 2017)

s i r e n t i c said:


> Spoiler:  warning: giant picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Niiice! I have yet to read that but it's in my backlog. Hope you enjoy it. 

I got food today... Hmm fresh sandwich with beef and cheese! A crisp piece of lettuce and tomato. And to top it off, more cheese but in the form of a spread.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 21, 2017)

i got a new computer 4 my birthday yesterday which is great bc my old one is from like 2010 or 2011 and it is slow n makes sounds of Suffering every time u do anything lmao


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 21, 2017)

solid snake nendoroid is coming in the mail soon. its cute but it was damn expensive. thats my last nendoroid purchase. i have 2 now! solid snake and hatsune miku


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 21, 2017)

A golden watering can for 5 tbt.


----------



## intropella (Apr 21, 2017)

Finally purchased the full set of Tomy Animal Crossing Keychain Plush that talk! 
 My hunting is finally over and so happy with my Stitches plush. 

Oh I also got a 9" Goldie, Bunnie, and the girl pink Plushie as well.


----------



## Loriii (Apr 22, 2017)

I got another pro controller for Switch (it costs so much here like equivalent to half the price of a new 3DS XL).


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 22, 2017)

two ditto pins! one glittery (shiny) ditto and a gengar ditto


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 22, 2017)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> solid snake nendoroid is coming in the mail soon. its cute but it was damn expensive. thats my last nendoroid purchase. i have 2 now! solid snake and hatsune miku



which miku there's like five thousand


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 22, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> which miku there's like five thousand



its the hatsune miku hmo version. its rlly cute :')


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 22, 2017)

Gosh I kinda want a vita for a few games but ehhh, it's kinda expensive.
But for now, my fiance brought me some chocolate milk. Yum~


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 22, 2017)

I bid on a PS4 Pro for 1p gg


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 22, 2017)

blackroserandom said:


> Gosh I kinda want a vita for a few games but ehhh, it's kinda expensive.



this has been my dilemma for the longest time. $200+ for a system that's not even supported anymore is kinda **** but i like visual novels a lot and i still want one. hopefully my friend will go to japan so i can ask him to bring a japanese vita back for me.

but anyway, i just got tickets to see dean live yay


----------



## sej (Apr 22, 2017)

got some fnaf pop figures and a new makeup bag today!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 22, 2017)

blackroserandom said:


> Gosh I kinda want a vita for a few games but ehhh, it's kinda expensive.



don't forget the expensive sony proprietary memory cards

just to make its cost even more stupid

honestly glad I managed to get mine used for a relatively good cost all things considered (idr exactly the price, but came with a case and 32gb memory card for far less than what'd it cost normally. moreso given the vita's the white oled model)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ichigo. said:


> this has been my dilemma for the longest time. $200+ for a system that's not even supported anymore



hey, just because sony can't remember their own system doesn't mean it isn't supported


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 23, 2017)

got some cool socks from urban ****fitters. i hate that store but...kool socks my dude...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 23, 2017)

I got a pineapple pizza


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

I got watermelon.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 23, 2017)

Well... I got a new avatar.

Methinks that 1-up mushroom is a bit perverted lol


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Apr 23, 2017)

Just ordered the switch bundle from gamestop. I was sold as soon as I heard 128 gig micro sd  card. That and really I was losing patience and couldn't find a switch elsewhere.


----------



## ibelleS (Apr 23, 2017)

A 1943 dime


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 23, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> don't forget the expensive sony proprietary memory cards
> 
> just to make its cost even more stupid
> 
> ...



Darn, well maybe I'll find a good deal but thanks for the reminder


----------



## danceonglitter (Apr 23, 2017)

I bought some pink hair dye, a new eyeshadow palette and a second hand copy of Project X Zone 2


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 23, 2017)

got an A on a german test! woohoo!


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 24, 2017)

I got a wife.


----------



## Introvert (Apr 24, 2017)

Got two amiibo cards in the mail - Erik and Marty from the Sanrio series.


----------



## Loriii (Apr 26, 2017)

Bought this on a whim just for the keychains (and the fun multiplayer)


----------



## uwuzumakii (Apr 26, 2017)

I ordered some ammonites online and the package arrived today. They sent me an extra, iridescent one for free! I was quite happy when I found out.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 26, 2017)

Let's see...I got a Marshal shirt, a Navirou MH amiibo figure, and Fauna's amiibo card for my birthday.  I also got the Callie and Marie amiibo figures and a package of series 4 amiibo cards for Easter.  It had Zipper, Annalise, Gayle, Graham, Jacques, and Maelle.


----------



## oliversacnl (Apr 26, 2017)

I got Durarara!! book 2! 

I also ordered 3 through 7. Can you tell I'm super excited!? 

It's an incredible series! If you're gonna watch an anime, watch Durarara!!.


----------



## Brookie (Apr 26, 2017)

I got an idea on how to do well on my school project!


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 26, 2017)

Gonna get a pair of speakers and the pc is done


----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2017)

Gem apples :3


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 27, 2017)

i bought a really soft sweater with a panda on it . 


Spoiler:  








isnt it cute . also the fluff looks less gross irl lmao


----------



## Loriii (Apr 28, 2017)

Let's do this 



Spoiler


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 28, 2017)

i finally decided to pick up the island of dr. moreau. i'm beyond excited to read it!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 29, 2017)

ON my vacation my boyfriend bought me a soft little orange octopus and a really neat necklace kit where you have to crack open a canned oyster to get a pearl, and the pearl I got was super white and round and it has a little crab setting it sits in and moves around in, it's super dainty and I love it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 29, 2017)

I got some new records yesterday, 2 33's and like 7 45's. 

One of the 33's I got was the album Duke, which furthers my completion of the Genesis trilogy (I now have 6 of their albums). I also got the 12" single for Tonight, Tonight, Tonight, and In The Glow of the Night, some songs by Genesis that are rly good.

Singles I got were:

You Make My Dreams Come True and Private Eyes - Hall and Oates
All You Zombies - The Hooters (this one kinda skips a lot though)
If This Is It and Power of Love/Bad is Bad - Huey Lewis and the News
I Can Dream about You - Dan Hartman

So yeah I'm a rly happy N64 rn


----------



## Corrie (Apr 29, 2017)

I got a lavendar nightgown and grey owl pj shorts. Both were on sale so I got good deals! The nightgown was $11.99 and the shorts were $5.99.


----------



## Wholockian (May 4, 2017)

Spoiler


----------



## Chris (May 8, 2017)

God bless 60% off sales. Although I'm probably going to send the long-sleeved red one back. 



Spoiler


----------



## Nightmares (May 9, 2017)

I bought Conquest, ayy


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 12, 2017)

I bought friends



Spoiler: and some


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 13, 2017)

I got a paycheck! Woo! Also got the presents I bought my mom for mother's day got here which was nice. I'm glad I got paid now because I can actually go shopping, I was overdrawn because me and my boyfriend had no food, so I'm just glad to be out of the negative now!


----------



## Delphine (May 13, 2017)

Got a new pink computer mouse... useful


----------



## ashleygirl609 (May 13, 2017)

My mum got me a new mac book


----------



## Wholockian (May 17, 2017)

I got some more Persona manga, but now they've sold out of it so I'll have to order some in if I want more ;-;

I also purchased Persona 3 FES on the PS3 to get some of the things that were unavailable in my playthroughs of Personan3 Portable. I wouldve also gotten Persona 4, but that's not available on the PS3 here


----------



## easpa (May 17, 2017)

My Book Depository order arrived earlier this week! That's my summer reading sorted already


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2017)

A big Sanrio Stationary Haul. My favorite characters, Little Twin Stars and Jinbesan. <3


----------



## Bcat (May 24, 2017)

Got a bunch of new makeup! An eyeshadow palette, a brow pencil, some brushes, and several lip colors!

I feel bad for spending so much money, but I haven't bought anything for myself (besides zelda dlc) since Christmas


----------



## forestyne (May 24, 2017)

Bit of a late post, but I got two new rats. Their names are Sam and Max. They are senior rats, over two years old and they were abused. The woman who owned them forgot she had them, so they went without food for sometimes days at a time. They gobble their food down thinking that it's the last bowl they'll ever get, so they're obese. They weren't handled for their entire lives, they were mistreated and mishandled and their owner was about to release them into the woods because shelters wouldn't take them 'cause they'd "never find a home". Well, those shelters have been proven wrong and now they have a happy and loving retirement home with me.

Haven't got pictures of them on my PC, this will have to suffice.


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 25, 2017)

i got crippling depression? idk im broke lol


----------



## TortimerCrossing (May 25, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> A big Sanrio Stationary Haul. My favorite characters, Little Twin Stars and Jinbesan. <3
> 
> 
> Spoiler



oomg!!!!!!!!! stop this now!!!!! so cute i need everything.



gravitycrossing said:


> i got crippling depression? idk im broke lol



also i am so sorry but i laughed at this bc i can relate


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 25, 2017)

TortimerCrossing said:


> oomg!!!!!!!!! stop this now!!!!! so cute i need everything.
> 
> 
> 
> also i am so sorry but i laughed at this bc i can relate



there i got someone who can relate to my relatable posts


----------



## forestyne (May 25, 2017)

gravitycrossing said:


> i got crippling depression? idk im broke lol



same


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2017)

Mom bought me a new bikini and treated me to a restaurant today 

Also bought a theme on the 3ds shop, some Winter Miku theme. I'm usually not for Vocaloids and that kind of dance music but eh I liked the starry night and winter aesthetics and I'm in no way a rabid hater. Just not my thing really.


----------



## kayleee (May 25, 2017)

I got my nails did


----------



## Bubblebeam (May 25, 2017)

I'm waiting on Pompom, Elmer and Gracie Amiibo cards in the mail. Please be today!


----------



## piichinu (May 25, 2017)

I got new glssses and that haribo peachcandy


----------



## forestyne (May 25, 2017)

forestyne said:


> Bit of a late post, but I got two new rats. Their names are Sam and Max. They are senior rats, over two years old and they were abused. The woman who owned them forgot she had them, so they went without food for sometimes days at a time. They gobble their food down thinking that it's the last bowl they'll ever get, so they're obese. They weren't handled for their entire lives, they were mistreated and mishandled and their owner was about to release them into the woods because shelters wouldn't take them 'cause they'd "never find a home". Well, those shelters have been proven wrong and now they have a happy and loving retirement home with me.
> 
> Haven't got pictures of them on my PC, this will have to suffice.



yipyip got photos of my kiddos

this is sam. he is a fat boi


----------



## Soda Fox (May 25, 2017)

Oh I got a condo.


----------



## amarie. (May 25, 2017)

he's lovely!! i also had a fat boy rat but unfortunately i had to put him down last week. his name was Toki and im still heartbroken. this was my baby boy:


----------



## alychu (May 25, 2017)

been trying to find a used copy of happy home designer and finally got it! despite how many people disliked it, i really enjoy it so far. maybe because i'm actually interested in the home designing aspect of animal crossing. ;p the game is really cute and i'm really enjoying how there's less limitations compared to designing homes in acnl!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 26, 2017)

TortimerCrossing said:


> oomg!!!!!!!!! stop this now!!!!! so cute i need everything.



I am WEAK when it comes to Sanrio items. =[ THANKFULLY though they are useful, my pen-pals are about to be attacked with cute things.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2017)

alychu said:


> been trying to find a used copy of happy home designer and finally got it! despite how many people disliked it, i really enjoy it so far. maybe because i'm actually interested in the home designing aspect of animal crossing. ;p the game is really cute and i'm really enjoying how there's less limitations compared to designing homes in acnl!



Used to have that game back when it was bundled with that New Nintendo 3ds XL.. It's fun I guess but burns you out a bit too fast I guess. I loved designing those rooms and houses though.


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 26, 2017)

I got a pimple and it has a pulse.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2017)

Mom brought me some shoes i could try on but neither of the sizes fitted weh.

(yes my feet are very picky about other stuff than sneakers and boots so yea)


----------



## Wholockian (May 27, 2017)

I got a PS2


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2017)

Bought a book for myself and a candlestick for mom since it's mother's day in the second hand store


----------



## Bigm@c (May 27, 2017)

I just ordered the Blathers, Celeste, Cyrus, Reese, K.K. Silder, Kapp'n, and Resetti animal crossing amiibos. Yeah i know its boring, as this is an animal crossing thread, but i'm still really excited for them to arrive!


----------



## Soigne (May 27, 2017)

I got a new iPad yesterday.


----------



## Vizionari (May 27, 2017)

Got the 2ds battery I ordered this week.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2017)

Vizionari said:


> Got the 2ds battery I ordered this week.



Nice, still waiting for my Pok?mon Sun game and some Neptunia badges :3 Beep.


----------



## Yuni (May 28, 2017)

It took me 7 months and 4x tears due to frustration / one of a kind dolls being sold once a month and selling out in 5 minutes but.... 


I got her ; v ;


----------



## ibelleS (May 28, 2017)

A 1948 wheat penny


----------



## Chris (May 28, 2017)

Bought carbon filters for two of my betta boys Alaska and Scarlett. 

I'm so broke from my recent vacation that I'm only buying necessities at the moment.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2017)

Got two Gameboy Advance games from my cousins; The port of the first Rayman game, and Mario Kart Super Circuit. Now to get a GBA console and batteries/charger for it


----------



## Chris (Jun 10, 2017)

Decided to treat myself. Not that I have any time for video games right now.



Spoiler


----------



## 5cm/s (Jun 10, 2017)

I got two t-shirts and a sweatshirt from Uniqlo. They are all from their collab section, so one t-shirt has a print from Andre Saraiva, the other has a print from Lisa Larson, and the sweatshirt has the Radiant Baby printed on it. I think they're really rad hehe  I almost also bought this Andy Warhol printed shirt, but the style didn't match me, so oh well...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 12, 2017)

Got my first Pullip doll and she is PRECIOUS and I love her to the moon and back, don't know what to name her though...


Spoiler:  






















I also got a big box of Tie-Dye supplies, still waiting on a few more boxes of dye I ordered.


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jun 12, 2017)

I bought summer work clothes, some green tea Kit Kats (usually only available in Japan but sometimes they're imported), Chungha's first album, crackers, strawberry milk straws (if you don't know what these are, Google them!), and some Gachapon keychains. I went shopping this weekend haha.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2017)

Tina said:


> Decided to treat myself. Not that I have any time for video games right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Congrats  Got a Japanese copy of it sometime ago. Still stuck on Wondertrading because that's the meaning of Pok?mon Life.


----------



## mogyay (Jun 13, 2017)

i placed a pretty big order on yes style.. a couple of weeks ago now but it's getting shipped now! i'm excited, i hope everything is legit (there's a couple of bad reviews but mostly i think people are just annoyed at the shipping time). but yeah, bought a coat, a shirt, a couple of skirts and some make up


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2017)

Got a bunch of papers from this lecture that I'm gonna have a proper look at later, and signed myself up for an Asperger's group later this summer/early autumn 

And my Neptunia hoodie shipped yesterday so hopefully it'll be here by Friday but I bet monday bc hurr **** customs.


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 13, 2017)

I didn't technically purchase it, but my mum got me some chocolate (i technically i "got" it right) and it was very much needed


----------



## puppyish (Jun 13, 2017)

i got a job!!!


----------



## piichinu (Jun 14, 2017)

got a plane ticket 2 slc, and yesterday clothes from mixxmix arrived (2 tennis skirts, big button up cardigan, an aesthetic white shirt with a rose on it, buunch of cool socks, and 2 jumper dresses).


----------



## Squidward (Jun 14, 2017)

Mum randomly gave me 40€!


----------



## watercolorwish (Jun 14, 2017)

my dad bought a new tractor finally we've been using the same one for over 10 years im siked


----------



## Loriii (Jun 15, 2017)

I just got this! First time I'm going to try these joy-cons haha 
'coz I've been comfortable with the pro since day one


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

Bought myself a flowery shirt at a vintage store and a tie-dye play suit from another. Need to wash the later since the legs were a bit dirty, and it's a bit large but it was too cool to pass and I need more tie-dye things man!

And was at the amusement park two days ago so bought a ride pass, food, ice cream and stuff so that too, rip wallet


----------



## bonucci (Jun 16, 2017)

My sister got me a case for my 3DS. It's see-through but all glittery and stuff and just cute in general. I also got series 1 amiibo cards which included Kyle (one of my favorite ex-villagers in my old town!) I'm contemplating making him move into mine but we'll see~


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 16, 2017)

Got my bottles and dye powder for tie dye, prob going to do a ton next weekend because this weekend we were busy with other shizz


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

Got my Yonmegami Nep hoodie finally, fits perfectly =D And I attached my lil' Noire rubber strap to the zipper thing so it look even moar cool


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

And traded in my Vita + a game for a Silver/tribal GBA SP and an old Ruby game (might have to switch battery or just play on it, idk yet) just now  Oh well at least I can play my games now =D


----------



## boujee (Jun 16, 2017)

i got money to waste


----------



## Bunny D.va (Jun 16, 2017)

I got some bells and a cool outfit.  Also I made cake.


----------



## Chris (Jun 17, 2017)

Just bought three corydoras: one bronze, one peppered, and one albino. <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2017)

Tina said:


> Just bought three corydoras: one bronze, one peppered, and one albino. <3



ahh congrats  love catfishes (as animals not the internet creeps lol)


----------



## pinkbunny (Jun 17, 2017)

I got three pizza's and chunky cut chips from dominos and I had it all to myself. Plenty of leftovers. Happy days.


----------



## ashlif (Jun 17, 2017)

I've gotten a new pair of some ear buds for hearing music.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 18, 2017)

Got some new amiibo cards in the mail and some makeup from sephora c:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 19, 2017)

I got THIS today and omfg I am so in love and I'm wearing it right now at work even though it's hot out. NO REGRETS!


----------



## moonford (Jun 19, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I got THIS today and omfg I am so in love and I'm wearing it right now at work even though it's hot out. NO REGRETS!



Gosh, that is so cute! The little Stego is just ugh....SO CUTE!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 19, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Gosh, that is so cute! The little Stego is just ugh....SO CUTE!



I knowwww! I'm not a big colors person but stegosaurus is my favorite dinosaur and so I HAD to get it! It's super soft and not very heavy and I already love it so much, I'm going to wear it so often. XD


----------



## moonford (Jun 19, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I knowwww! I'm not a big colors person but stegosaurus is my favorite dinosaur and so I HAD to get it! It's super soft and not very heavy and I already love it so much, I'm going to wear it so often. XD



I should get a Parasaurolophus sweater! I love cute little jumpers/sweaters like that, I only ever see Christmas ones and they never appeal to me so I should browse the web instead of relying on crappy stores.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 19, 2017)

Zendel said:


> I should get a Parasaurolophus sweater! I love cute little jumpers/sweaters like that, I only ever see Christmas ones and they never appeal to me so I should browse the web instead of relying on crappy stores.



Yeah it's hard to find nice ones. Cute sweaters like this for some reason ALWAYS make me feel like an Elementary school teacher? But in a good way. I really want a crazy cat lady sweater but rarely find them in my size.


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 19, 2017)

http://www.ulta.com/pirates-of-caribbean-cheek-palette?productId=xlsImpprod15891583
http://images.ulta.com/is/image/Ulta/2243980?$md$

candles from yankee candle, vs joggers & bralette,


----------



## ibelleS (Jun 19, 2017)

A pair of Tripp x Skelanimals capris


----------



## crowley (Jun 19, 2017)

i just got an iphone 7+ yeet


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 20, 2017)

Got a Gameboy SP and a copy of Pokemon Crystal, so today was a good day


----------



## shrekluvsme (Jun 20, 2017)

I got new apple cider vinegar! Woohooo!!!


----------



## Wholockian (Jun 20, 2017)

I got a new copy of Persona 4 (which also came with the soundtrack &#55357;&#56845 along with Volume 5 of the Persona 4 manga


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2017)

Wholockian said:


> I got a new copy of Persona 4 (which also came with the soundtrack ��) along with Volume 5 of the Persona 4 manga



Hooo, enjoy Persona 4.. One of the best games I've ever played (be it the golden remake I had twice but still lol). Haven't read the manga but enjoy that too!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2017)

Got a newspaper and a custard-filled doughnut earlier, and bought an itunes gift card (needs some dough there lol) and yogurt just now


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 24, 2017)

Got all my dye! I was surprised it came so fast! Of course nobody even knocked on the door even though we have a sign on our door to KNOCK LOUDLY but they just dropped it on the porch, whatever. But the dyes are really nice and come in little pots instead of the stupid pouches that aren't resealable that the other dyes came in, so that's nice you can just scoop what you need and re-close them, I got 12 colors and a bunch of the fixative stuff and some chemicals that help the stuff dissolve so I am STOKED to try these all out and make some dank tie dye stuff!


----------



## jacjac (Jun 24, 2017)

I finally bought AC:HHD today! I was thinking about it for ages. I love designing and art so I know I'll really enjoy the game  I'm so excited to play it!


----------



## Loriii (Jun 24, 2017)

I bought Cave Story+, Ever Oasis, a pair of Link amiibo (glad they got restocked) and $20 for BotW season pass.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 24, 2017)

master.leor said:


> I bought Cave Story+, Ever Oasis, a pair of Link amiibo (glad they got restocked) and $20 for BotW season pass.



Woh let me know what you think of ever oasis! I've been meaning to check my game shop if they have it yet :O


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 24, 2017)

I just got woken up by loud banging at my door yay. No but forreal I also got tons of room decor.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2017)

Got cinema tickets for me and bf for tomorrow finally (their freaking webpage is crappier than your 98 nostalgia pictures so sometimes you can't even browse it let alone get tickets so had to go into town for it sigh)

and mom bought me candy so always something ^^


----------



## piichinu (Jun 26, 2017)

One item they haven't shipped wat the ***?
Also my dad ordered me a massive box of baklava so that's good


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Jun 26, 2017)

I got a cold !!!!


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 27, 2017)

Finally got around to getting Overwatch, would have previously if I had the money before, but still better late than never


----------



## hestu (Jun 27, 2017)

Finally got a Nintendo Switch and Breath of the Wild!!


----------



## Soenatte (Jun 27, 2017)

Got myself some beautiful espresso today... also a bunch of condiments which i organized in cute little jars... *cough* yes, I love my kitchen...


----------



## helenkeller (Jul 1, 2017)

https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...d=0ahUKEwidztbasufUAhXKGD4KHetPDmEQ8gIIogEwAA

got one of these at gamestop and took it off my purse and misplaced it LMAO ill find it tho. 
bf said I could get one when he was buying games for his xbox


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2017)

Bought a new phone wallet. I had a Pride flag one I really liked but it started leaking color/dye everywhere so had to ditch that, and my Noire one was a bit too big. But found a grey/brown one now that look like old 70s tapestry so hope it works


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 1, 2017)

I got some Shin Megami Tensei games ;3;


----------



## milkyi (Jul 1, 2017)

got the second volume to the sailor moon manga and a cute lil gudetama keychain~


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2017)

right, got some money from my grandma since it was my name's day sometime ago. 's nice could use more shirts


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jul 1, 2017)

Got this at Toys R Us a couple of days ago.


Spoiler: Lookie


----------



## ibelleS (Jul 2, 2017)

Yesterday or so some stuff arrived in the mail: a pair of embroidered Luxirie by LRG jeans, a Hello Kitty Forever Chococat cardigan, and a pink and yellow flannel button-up from Vans

Should arrive on Monday: An Instax photo album, two packs of Instax film, and a couple blue-black refills for my Coleto pen


----------



## Pyoopi (Jul 2, 2017)

I got some make up products. Kat Von D liquid lipstick and blotting powder, Milk green tea toner, and a Beauty Blender.


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 2, 2017)

Got a heaping wad of work to finish up by tuesday for school. :')

jk I got some new acrylic brushes for my art coursework bc my current ones are thoroughly destroyed.


----------



## Marmoset (Jul 2, 2017)

Peanut butter hell yes aaaah


----------



## Nirvana (Jul 3, 2017)

Does that include diseases?


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jul 3, 2017)

I'm waiting on my 3ds styluses to arrive today. I keep losing mine.


----------



## Drokmar (Jul 3, 2017)

Not sure if it counts, but I _did_ place a pre-order on this awesome figure! His name is Guts, and he's from a manga/ anime called "Berserk". This figure is actually a re-release of a 2012 figure, but that one goes for $200+ on the aftermarket right now, so I had to make sure I got my hands on him while he was available!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2017)

^Hooo nice pre-order man. I remember when that manga wash the **** here, yeah wish I picked it up at some point to be honest, it seems so nice.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2017)

Bought a new pair of real flare jeans. I hate those fake boot cut ones they sell everywhere, they are as think and the just made then end a bit "wide" so it looks less slim than others. Glad I found them here though cause they are kind of impossible unless it's in "fashion", or you get lucky at second hand stores, but then they mostly have male jeans or weird fits anyways so.

And some DLC for Garden Warfare 2 ^^


----------



## gravitycrossing (Jul 3, 2017)

i got, a job... heh

gonna spend my first ever paycheck on a violin!


----------



## phoenyx9 (Jul 3, 2017)

I picked up a copy of Resident Evil 7 Biohazard ps4, Super Mario 3D Land and StarFox 64 3D today at b2g1 used sale at gs.  I also spotted a used copy of Pok?mon Black ds mislabeled $12.99, so I picked that up too.


----------



## Prisma (Jul 3, 2017)

I got the new Galaxy 3DS ^^ Really needed a new one and I'm so in love with it


----------



## twins (Jul 3, 2017)

I got an iced coffee ^.^


----------



## helenkeller (Jul 4, 2017)

ordered my first amiibo card (except the one that came with ac)
got cookie off ebay 

and update on last post

found my porter keychain lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2017)

Got my hair ends trimmed and my "bangs" fixed up at the hairdresser. Looks good so far, hope it doesn't get too bad when my hair curls back up lol. I hate when they do too different lengths so it looks like you have extensions ugh


----------



## phoenyx9 (Jul 4, 2017)

I purchased a copy of Shantae Half Genie Hero with soundtrack for ps4.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 4, 2017)

ordered a brush pen online last week, it should be getting here soon !


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2017)

Ordered two tie-dye shirts from that hippieshop eventually, let's hope they work better!

And bought two books at the second hand store, _The Silent Cry_by Kenzaburo Oe, and a Swedish novel that I don't know if it has English title yet.


----------



## piske (Jul 5, 2017)

--


----------



## Loriii (Jul 5, 2017)

The game's out for over a month but it's only the first time my local store had the LE on stock. Luckily, they're still selling them for almost near the retail price.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 5, 2017)

Finally got around to buying Overwatch for the Xbox One, along with a 12-month Xbox Live membership because I somehow never got one previously


----------



## Bcat (Jul 6, 2017)

I got a dress, blouse, and pair of shorts all super cheap on clearance!

I also ordered some books. I'm a happy camper!


----------



## racatl (Jul 6, 2017)

I just got HHD.  I wasn't sure if I should, since I've heard it gets boring, but I figured I'd pace myself.  Plus, I had so much fun designing my home after I completed the HHA challenge. ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bcat said:


> I got a dress, blouse, and pair of shorts all super cheap on clearance!
> 
> I also ordered some books. I'm a happy camper!



Love the DEH quote in your signature!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2017)

Got my hair dyed back that dark brown I wanted, I swear my natural have began looking really weird lately...

Turned out good but now there are dark brown dye everywhere XD


----------



## nostalgibra (Jul 7, 2017)

I got some Fun Dip, one of my fave candies! I also got a few new pony blind bags.


----------



## ibelleS (Jul 7, 2017)

Scootin' Along With Bumblesweet (G3 My Little Pony playset)

Honestly pullback toys will never not be awesome


----------



## 5cm/s (Jul 7, 2017)

I bought four packs of amiibo cards! And i got some pretty good cards in them too! 

cards i just got that i'm especially pleased about:
- kiki
- punchy
- chief
- marina
- daisy
- blanche
- isabelle!
- shep
- zucker


----------



## 5cm/s (Jul 7, 2017)

I bought four packs of amiibo cards! And i got some pretty good cards in them too! 

cards i just got that i'm especially pleased about:
- kiki
- punchy
- chief
- marina
- daisy
- blanche
- isabelle!
- shep
- zucker


----------



## Marmoset (Jul 7, 2017)

STREP argghhh


----------



## uyumin (Jul 8, 2017)

Just got my hair dyed green and I also got a new leather jacket.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 8, 2017)

Got dinner! Yum!


----------



## shrekluvsme (Jul 8, 2017)

I got cable! Yay for getting to watch boring shows and movies I never want to see when I get bored!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 8, 2017)

Tried a magical Butterfly Pea Flower drink, and sacrificed some of it to test the color changing abilities! It was super cool! 

Also got my check today so hopefully tomorrow it will clear then I will be able to order my laptop!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2017)

Got an African dress from my cousin, and some desserts from my grandma ^^


----------



## fruitbroker (Jul 9, 2017)

i got a ukulele!! it's so cool c:


----------



## SublimeDonut (Jul 9, 2017)

Wow, that's a lot of posts. I just came home from a Japanese Culture Convention and bought a couple of cutesy food rings, some Studio Ghibli dvds, an Akira t-shirt and a kit to make Ikebana (flower bouquets and arranges). Blew more money than I could.


----------



## Pinkbell (Jul 9, 2017)

Early bday presents part 1 (I have something coming in the mail c: )



Spoiler












I also got a package of 100 colored pencils for my coloring enjoyment c: & I picked out some animal jam mini figures for 88Cents a piece got the last 10 and the box.


----------



## Loriii (Jul 11, 2017)

I got a surprise gift from my partner tonight! (and I noticed that she must've forgotten or really made sure not to remove that tag haha)



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2017)

Bought a bettery thinking I could replace it in my Ruby game ut nope apparently wrong model or it just didn't work sigh.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2017)

Bought a patchwork shirt and a tie-dyed bag at this incense-smelly hippie store we have in old town. Loving that shirt and that bag looks real nice


----------



## piske (Jul 13, 2017)

Bought these sweet socks, and they were only $0.99!


----------



## Bcat (Jul 13, 2017)

got a sweet new hat and a daily planner!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 13, 2017)

I bought a snapback hat with Yoshi on it for $10 today! I'm gonna wear the crap out of it lol ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and I got this awesome new commission from Pansear-and-Nana and I'm absolutely in love with it!! ♡.♡


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 14, 2017)

I GOT MY LAPTOOOOOP!
I was super stoked, took all night just downloading everything onto it but I am super stoked, it runs really nice and fast, doesn't struggle when I play games. I look forward to having it for a good long while!


----------



## JesusBlessed (Jul 14, 2017)

Eee I got a PS4 today for my b-day (Which is July 20th)!!


----------



## twins (Jul 15, 2017)

I built my first computer! It was not easy, but easier than I thought it be.



Spoiler:  my build


----------



## JesusBlessed (Jul 15, 2017)

twins said:


> I built my first computer! It was not easy, but easier than I thought it be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wooww I love the lighting in your room!


----------



## twins (Jul 15, 2017)

JesusBlessed said:


> Oh wooww I love the lighting in your room!



thanks!! I specifically went for the pink pc case because it had preeetttyyy purple led lights inside. Hehehe
(Happy early birthday BTW!)


----------



## JesusBlessed (Jul 15, 2017)

twins said:


> thanks!! I specifically went for the pink pc case because it had preeetttyyy purple led lights inside. Hehehe
> (Happy early birthday BTW!)



Aaa thank you thank you!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2017)

Finally got my tie-dye shirts!



Spoiler: clicky











ignore the weird angles and crappy quality, iPhone is not a good camera phone lol.


----------



## tifachu (Jul 15, 2017)

got a beautiful summer kimono (or yukata?? i dont know) from my aunt who lives in Japan ^^
my hair will match it!! xD
I would love to wear it but i don't know what i would wear it for in america?!! :c



Spoiler: pic


----------



## piske (Jul 15, 2017)

My sister got me breakfast today because I'm poor... ;_;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Finally got my tie-dye shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the one on the left, so awesome! Where did you get them from? I really want a tie-dye sweatshirt.


----------



## Weiland (Jul 15, 2017)

Got a Green Day album a few days ago.


----------



## SCOOT (Jul 16, 2017)

These came in the mail today!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2017)

velvete said:


> My sister got me breakfast today because I'm poor... ;_;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



hippieshop.com

They ship worldwide as well (unlike some other places) and I think they have sweats as well. They use USPS though so if you live outside the US, USPS it can be pretty costy sometimes to ship.

Thank you as well, the stained glass one is my fav.. Loving the pattern on my earth crackle tho <3


----------



## helenkeller (Jul 17, 2017)

does diarrhea count?


you can find it at taco bell for only $1.69


----------



## JellyLu (Jul 17, 2017)

The new Umbreon and Espeon card box sets~


----------



## twins (Jul 17, 2017)

My cousin bought me this headset. I died of happiness.


----------



## allainah (Jul 17, 2017)

helenkeller said:


> does diarrhea count?
> 
> 
> you can find it at taco bell for only $1.69



Looooool


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 18, 2017)

-


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 18, 2017)

Sheila said:


> hippieshop.com
> 
> They ship worldwide as well (unlike some other places) and I think they have sweats as well. They use USPS though so if you live outside the US, USPS it can be pretty costy sometimes to ship.
> 
> Thank you as well, the stained glass one is my fav.. Loving the pattern on my earth crackle tho <3



!!! omg i love that shop

friend made me and my crush lunch which was awkward but fun. we also attempted friendship bracelets but they turned out pretty terrible lol


----------



## hestu (Jul 18, 2017)

Got the scholarship I needed!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2017)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> !!! omg i love that shop
> 
> friend made me and my crush lunch which was awkward but fun. we also attempted friendship bracelets but they turned out pretty terrible lol



yes it's real good and they ship international too <3

cool tho.. and yeah i'd fail hard too.. my hand co-ordination lol


----------



## fell_and_forgot (Jul 19, 2017)

I got a bag of chocolate covered pretzels


----------



## Loriii (Jul 19, 2017)

I just got this today. No game yet though.



Spoiler


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 19, 2017)

I just got a box of salt water taffy and some A&W flavored Poptarts. The pop-tarts aren't exactly the best I've had, but food is food I guess. And the taffy is rather bland. A majority of the taffy doesn't even taste like food. It taste more like Cardboard and popsicle sticks.


----------



## hestu (Jul 20, 2017)

Got Mario Kart 8 Deluxe today for my switch!!


----------



## Loriii (Jul 21, 2017)

I got my 5th joy-con pair (neon green/pink) today and just another game... 



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2017)

Got my August issue of CoroCoro comic (included a Ho-Oh serial code for those with Japanese Sun/Moon game copies) that came with a Splatoon 2 game case where you can keep switch and 3ds games, so it's not the actual game inside lol), and a Snack World guide/comic thing. And yes I used the code obviously lol.



Spoiler: rip











so yeah that's how the mag looks like, basically an A5 manga/ads magazine with pics of weird Japanese people sticking clothes pegs to their faces (no racism, there was actually such a picture in this issue lol).

Also took a trip (hurr) to the local hippie store here and picked up a rust/red tones patchwork shirt and a tiedye one:



Spoiler: smelly hippie stuff


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 21, 2017)

BOOM!

The best!

The tastiest! 

Iced coffee!

And the crowd goes WILD


----------



## Imbri (Jul 21, 2017)

Waiting for me at home is a Gund Classic Tigger. I've been hunting for one for a while, so I'm happy to have found it. I always liked the classic line, modeled after the original toys, better.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 21, 2017)

I'm a little late, but I received this bracelet in the mail yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Imbri (Jul 24, 2017)

A big box of yarn, enough to make 12 pairs of socks!


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

I got the in game tacos and the lovely set! Oh and a bird cage!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Imbri said:


> A big box of yarn, enough to make 12 pairs of socks!



This sounds amazing. Do you knit or crochet? I do both


----------



## Imbri (Jul 24, 2017)

YunaMoon said:


> This sounds amazing. Do you knit or crochet? I do both



I knit. I'm learning to crochet; I can do a simple edging around a neckline, but that's it. I got a set of bamboo hooks from a friend for Christmas last year, so I'd love to get to where I can make some things for the house - lap blankets, washcloths, etc. Just to change up from knitting them.


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

Imbri said:


> I knit. I'm learning to crochet; I can do a simple edging around a neckline, but that's it. I got a set of bamboo hooks from a friend for Christmas last year, so I'd love to get to where I can make some things for the house - lap blankets, washcloths, etc. Just to change up from knitting them.



AWESOOOOOOOME! That's so neat!!! I need to learn how to do socks but they are so intimidating and make me nervous. I gotta learn how to crochet amis as well


----------



## Imbri (Jul 24, 2017)

The pattern I taught myself to knit socks with is here. The nice thing about it is that you can use heavier yarn and larger needles until you get comfortable. It's still the one I use most, unless I have a specific pattern to make.


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

Thank you so much! 

Yay I got a sock pattern! And a Mountain Dew Baja blast


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 24, 2017)

bought a new pair of leggings


----------



## Zane (Jul 25, 2017)

this awesome case for my sunglasses 












I was initially pretty disappointed that they were out of white but I think I kinda like the black one better now anyway.


----------



## Romaki (Jul 26, 2017)

Got myself a €20 Steam giftcard, but I have no idea what I should buy with it...


----------



## tifachu (Jul 26, 2017)

Riedy said:


> Got myself a €20 Steam giftcard, but I have no idea what I should buy with it...


----------



## 50m4ra (Jul 26, 2017)

Just got amiibo fest bundle and olimar amiibo


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 26, 2017)

Just spent 40 bucks on this bad boy but it's totally worth it ^o^




Duh I mean the game, you think I just bought an N64 today? Shame on you.


----------



## rbell2915 (Jul 27, 2017)

I found this on Craigslist back home and I sent my father some money to go buy it. It's not for me, it's a present for a girl I have feelings for. I'll give it to her for Christmas when I return home. 

Last time we met she told me she always wanted one so why not?


----------



## Skyma125 (Jul 27, 2017)

I got a nintendo switch today with mario kart 8 deluxe! Still waiting for animal crossing tgough


----------



## Loriii (Jul 28, 2017)

I bought this last night! Didn't expect that I'd get the US/NA color that I wanted


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 28, 2017)

Look at all of you getting the awesome new stuff!

But I have better!

Iced coffee!!!!


----------



## Blueskyy (Jul 28, 2017)

Didn't go into vt or w/e during my stress test today so didn't end up staying in the hospital like last time. 
Got home and 2 of my amiibo card trades came in.  
7 new amiibo cards!


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 28, 2017)

AndyP08 said:


> Didn't go into vt or w/e during my stress test today so didn't end up staying in the hospital like last time.
> Got home and 2 of my amiibo card trades came in.
> 7 new amiibo cards!



Congratulations!!!! On both! That's pretty awesome!


----------



## Blueskyy (Jul 28, 2017)

YunaMoon said:


> Congratulations!!!! On both! That's pretty awesome!



Thanks! I actually dunno what I had. Just had 2 times where my heart rate jumped to around 300 and wouldn't stop triggered by exertion. The doc could never actually trigger it himself so he was never able to see what caused it.  I was all packed up and ready to stay at the hospital like the last two times and then...nothing haha


----------



## Miii (Jul 28, 2017)

I got a golden retriever that I'm babysitting for the weekend...does that count?


----------



## ellarella (Jul 28, 2017)

i got a lil sumo figurine that sways from side to side, powered by a solar cell


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 29, 2017)

Finally got around to getting Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon, procrastinated buying it for a while but finally gave in when it was on sale at a local gaming store for 20$, really enjoying it so far


----------



## Zane (Jul 29, 2017)

why is everything getting moved to the basement


----------



## alesha (Jul 29, 2017)

Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Time.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 29, 2017)

Collar x Malice!


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 29, 2017)

double post


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2017)

Zane said:


> why is everything getting moved to the basement



no idea.. pesky mods lol.

Anyways, got two felt flower hair ties, and a wooden bracelet 

And bought some mineral water since my tum obviously didn't like that milk I had earlier lol


----------



## Imbri (Aug 9, 2017)

I got a cute Eeyore nightshirt and vol. 2 of the Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess manga.

I think I've got something else arriving today, but I'll wait until I'm sure.


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 9, 2017)

Got myself Kirby: Nightmare in Dreamland for 10 bucks just a little bit ago


----------



## Bcat (Aug 9, 2017)

got a new book! I love knowledge. :3


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2017)

Bought two book yesterday at the second hand store .. I love going there for books bc they are like $2 each for paperbacks and they have odd titles.

Aleph by Paulo Coelho and a book by a Swedish author I really like


----------



## Linksonic1 (Aug 9, 2017)

Post glitch fix


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 10, 2017)

Just got an umbrella for college the looks like the one in the photo. It spans 54" and serves as an umbrella and a parasol. Can't wait to use it! ^o^


----------



## Zane (Aug 10, 2017)

got my blue bby (shiny rockruff :O)


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 10, 2017)

STRONGER GLASSES
EVERYTHING LOOKS SO CLEAR I had no idea my eyesight was that bad rip


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2017)

^i feel you my eyes sucks

got some snorbs on fe heroes nothing good tho


----------



## Imbri (Aug 11, 2017)

I got a gorgeous new bracelet that I've been drooling over wanting for so long!



It's a Cartier and I can now die a happy girl!


----------



## Irelia (Aug 11, 2017)

new beats wireless headphones came in today
I don't really like beats but they were free w my macbook 

they just hurt your head/ears so damn much when you wear them for like 1-2+ hours
i prefer just earbuds lol, I'll probably gift them to someone


----------



## Anactoria (Aug 11, 2017)

I ordered August's loot crate (first and probably last time though!) only because I actually knew all of the franchises for once (LoZ, Adventure Time, LotR).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 11, 2017)

I just invested $2.50 in an old boombox I found at a thrift store. Hoping I can do something with it, I've been wanting an old boombox for a long time cause I'm an avid collector of vintage stuffs and its rly cool


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 12, 2017)

Got an apple turnover and some pecan-encrusted cookies from a local bakery I never even noticed before, they were actually really good, glad I managed to find that tiny little place


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 12, 2017)

I got SQUISHIES! I haven't bought any in a long time so I splurged and bought three that I have wanted for a while.
I got a toyboxshop squishy skull. I got the red and she smells like strawberries!





I got a CutieCreative voodoo "Tummy" squishy. He is sooooo soft!




And I got a Kiibru pumpkin squishy!





There aren't many "spooky" themed Squishies so I am happy to own some of the few that exist, I am hoping there will be some new ones this Halloween, like maybe a squishy black cat, or ghostie! I love them so much already and they're all so soft and nice. <3


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 12, 2017)

Bought these for this cutie, they fit very well and good quality for such a cheap price.


----------



## Haskell (Aug 12, 2017)

I got a candy bar from the grocery store...


----------



## MarisaMatsu (Aug 12, 2017)

Ordered an Iphone SE! It's not the best but it's sooo much better than the Iphone 4s ;u;


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 12, 2017)

Got a silver Gameboy Advanced SP at a flea market for 10 bucks
It's a bit worn around the edges, but it works fine and that's really all that matters anyways
The screen seems a bit dimmer than what it's supposed to be though


----------



## tifachu (Aug 14, 2017)

4 the past 2 days i got......... diarrhea upset stomach & vomiting!!!

today.................. i got....
orange creamsicle twizzlers


Spoiler









 look at how good they r...


----------



## Irelia (Aug 15, 2017)

got my MacBook Pro today ;') I love it
the touchbar is so cool


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 15, 2017)

tifachu said:


> 4 the past 2 days i got......... diarrhea upset stomach & vomiting!!!
> 
> today.................. i got....
> orange creamsicle twizzlers
> ...



*waIT THOSE EXIST*

I got warioware: mega microgames because I felt it would be a nice addition, it was cheap, and I wanted more GBA games anyways


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2017)

MarisaMatsu said:


> Ordered an Iphone SE! It's not the best but it's sooo much better than the Iphone 4s ;u;



I have one and yes it's really good if you have small hands. Sometimes I wish I got a 6/6s because it's a bit bigger (and the keyboard is real small on those smaller phones) But yeah one of their better budget stuff.

- - - Post Merge - - -



GreatUsername said:


> Got a silver Gameboy Advanced SP at a flea market for 10 bucks
> It's a bit worn around the edges, but it works fine and that's really all that matters anyways
> The screen seems a bit dimmer than what it's supposed to be though



I have the silver tribal GBA SP and the tribal marks on the outside is really scratchy but it works so hey :^) only have like 3 games for it though


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 18, 2017)

I just got a new copy of Spongebob: Lights! Camera! Pants! for the GBA in the mail today. This was one of my favorite games when I was younger and since I found it for $3.90 on eBay I figured I would buy it just for the nostalgic factor. It's actually pretty difficult and it's still as fun today as it was then! 

Oh, and I got a new addition to my signature made by A r i a n e! It's rly awesome, you should check it out 

- - - Post Merge - - -



GreatUsername said:


> Got a silver Gameboy Advanced SP at a flea market for 10 bucks
> It's a bit worn around the edges, but it works fine and that's really all that matters anyways
> The screen seems a bit dimmer than what it's supposed to be though



Some GBA SPs have only one backlight while others have 4. The one I have is also silver and it only has one backlight so the screen is pretty dim.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 18, 2017)

I purchased a new pair of jeans online, all my other ones I own are beginning to feel loose around the waist from where they've been stretched and I can't stand using a belt. It's too uncomfortable for me to wear throughout the day. I've also realised that I don't own a pair with ripped knees so I found a pair that I really liked. Anyway, ordered them this morning and they've already been dispatched later this evening. I only chose standard delivery, well impressed.


----------



## Coach (Aug 18, 2017)

I got some Harry Potter house socks and a Slytherin tote! Also some Swedish Fish since I've been wanting to try them.


----------



## piske (Aug 18, 2017)

I got blue/cream/pink velour-y/velvet-y scrunchies and I love them *_*


----------



## tifachu (Aug 18, 2017)

I got tomato and spinach pizzafrom domino's


----------



## CuriousCharli (Aug 18, 2017)

Last thing i semi bought with my other half was this Dedenne that i named Nene cause i love the way Dedenne shouts "NENE" in the XY Anime. Too cute!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 19, 2017)

Forgot to post yesterday but I got two sets of magnetic balls to play with, they're really fun as a fidget. And my boyfriend got me a Funko Pop of Crowley from Supernatural and he's adorable.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 19, 2017)

I bought a new black rucksack which has flower embroidery on it


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2017)

Snagged a Japanese new ninty 3ds that will hopefully ship on monday!  (only cost me like ?80/$100 + shipping so yay!)


----------



## Loriii (Aug 29, 2017)

The box is huge  I won't have enough space if I get the Rabbid Peach


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 29, 2017)

I found some Splatoon key chains in EB Games!











Aaah I got purple my fave colour!! I'm a v happy inkling :')


----------



## Loriii (Aug 29, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> I found some Splatoon key chains in EB Games!
> 
> 
> Aaah I got purple my fave colour!! I'm a v happy inkling :')



Those are super adorable especially when you got hold of the purple since you can see the detail up close!


----------



## Greys0n (Aug 29, 2017)

i got a cupcake from my bf


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 30, 2017)

master.leor said:


> Those are super adorable especially when you got hold of the purple since you can see the detail up close!



Haha thanks  They are so cute, I want to get all the colours now  They are pretty accurately detailed with the gradient on the tentacles and everything.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 1, 2017)

So the bag finally came, about time. I was getting concerned,


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2017)

Got my black new ninty 3ds but seems them missed to include the stylus lol o well ill just see if i can find em online.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm pretty sure I got a F on my physics quiz cause I was too tired to focus on my HW last night...

Damn I need a study buddy or something. This is so tedious.


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 1, 2017)

Just a received my first ever genuine leather bag.


----------



## squidpops (Sep 1, 2017)

I recently got this cute little figurine! 
Apologies for the bad quality, my room has horrible lighting + phone camera isn't the good


----------



## Nightstar (Sep 2, 2017)

Look what came in today!
















Unfortunately I now have 2 Joeys but I guess I'll live. Collecting these cards is addictive, whoops.


----------



## Coach (Sep 2, 2017)

I won an auction for some pokemon figures for super cheap! It includes a rare figure that I've seen go for ~$40 (I only payed $10!), so I'll probably sell that and keep the rest.


----------



## goro (Sep 2, 2017)

my izuru plushie arrived today




That is my tremendous son who makes the despair. My gigantic baby boy whom I am afraid of.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2017)

Got Yoko Ono's "Grapefruit" book and "On the Road" by Jack Kerouac. Been wanting to read the latter on for some good time so glad I found it somewhat cheapo!


----------



## Zane (Sep 4, 2017)

bought my goomba


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 4, 2017)

Got some really good Chinese takeout and a 3-disk yes collection, so overall I'm pretty satisfied


----------



## Mayor Miraland (Sep 5, 2017)

Bought a packet of chewing gum, most exciting purchase of my life.


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 7, 2017)

I got a cold! How great!
Well, I got a couple  t-shirts today, so that's nice 
(Just solid colors, one's a dark green and the other is a crimson red)


----------



## Wholockian (Sep 14, 2017)

naegi said:


> my izuru plushie arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ;-; That's so awesome! May I ask where you got it from? ;3;

I stopped off at CeX today and got this:


Spoiler: Large Image


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2017)

Bought some instant ramen earlier, and some Tipp-Ex because I had to fix an insurance application that was pretty messed up lol


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 14, 2017)

Bought a 10$ eshop gift card so I could buy the squid sister 3ds theme and plays for the badge arcade


----------



## goro (Sep 14, 2017)

Wholockian said:


> Ah ;-; That's so awesome! May I ask where you got it from? ;3;
> 
> I stopped off at CeX today and got this:
> 
> ...



aha, i got it from amazon actually!! it was surprisingly cheap, at least compared to my komaeda which costed 70 dollars


----------



## Imbri (Sep 16, 2017)

I got a few things from Bath and Body Works - Hallowe'en Pocketbac set (although I'll have to give the Vampire Blood one away to a friend, because it has jasmine - allergic) and some holders - a ghost kitty, dapper skull, and a fuzzy black cat. They're completely over-the-top, silly, and I love them.

Also got some yarn from Knit Picks. I picked up some Billow (bulky cotton yarn) - 6 in ivy, 6 in mulberry - to make a cozy blanket for myself.

And the game Bananagrams, which will be a fun one to play with the family over the holidays. At least, it should be a little less of the "I'm going to grind you into the dust" type of play that generally accompanies our games.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 16, 2017)

Bought an animated avatar, but its not working

- - - Post Merge - - -

What a ripoff


----------



## Coach (Sep 17, 2017)

I got a Summer Isabelle amiibo today as an early birthday present, which has completed my animal crossing amiibo collection!

I also got some super cute food plushies for an absolute bargain, they had the creators etsy on them so I searched it up and they're from Florida! It makes you wonder how they ended up in a random charity shop in the UK


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2017)

ThomasHasntPlayedAC said:


> Bought an animated avatar, but its not working
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What a ripoff



If you mean the thing from the shop here, make sure your avatar is 100 x100 and you activated that thing in some way(can't remember if you had to do something with it) and the file name is. gif and not some other weird format.

Also bought a new wallet, some button and a zipper broke on my old so yeah definitely needed a new one!


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 18, 2017)

My sister brought me a surprise iced coffee <3


----------



## Arjh (Sep 18, 2017)

I bought an egg sandwich and a bottle of orange


----------



## Loriii (Sep 19, 2017)

I've bought a neon bundled Switch last weekend (my 3rd) and Metroid: Samus Returns Special Edition. Right now, I got tons of Mars chocolate from someone special


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 19, 2017)

I was gifted a Sapphire!


----------



## Arjh (Sep 19, 2017)

The only thing I've got today is a pain in my kidney


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 19, 2017)

Arjh said:


> The only thing I've got today is a pain in my kidney



D: go get to the doctor!


----------



## Arjh (Sep 19, 2017)

YunaMoon said:


> D: go get to the doctor!



Unfortunately I've already been hospitalised with severe kidney pain, turned out I had cysts in my kidney which bled and got infected. I'm still having pains even though no stones were found which is why I have to go to the hospital tomorrow to hopefully finally get an answer to what is causing all this pain.


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 19, 2017)

Arjh said:


> Unfortunately I've already been hospitalised with severe kidney pain, turned out I had cysts in my kidney which bled and got infected. I'm still having pains even though no stones were found which is why I have to go to the hospital tomorrow to hopefully finally get an answer to what is causing all this pain.



Oh wow! Well I hope you get better soon and good luck! Take it easy until then


----------



## Arjh (Sep 19, 2017)

YunaMoon said:


> Oh wow! Well I hope you get better soon and good luck! Take it easy until then



Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2017)

Got a pair of patchwork pants at the hippie store, and a tied blouse at a second hand store although I think I need to wash the latter due to its smell haha.


----------



## tifachu (Sep 20, 2017)

i got a tummy ache from eating too much.

also last night i bought new earphones bc i lost the ones i had before (I ALSO ONLY HAD THEM FOR LIKE. 1 WEEK LMAO and it was pink and cat themed so yeah im sad ;
along with a pink pusheen pompom keychain, pink silk robe, pink furry hat with ears & a lil bow , and pink pacifier (dont judgeme lmao)


----------



## Hyoon (Sep 22, 2017)

I got these lil gudetama lamps that are super cute!! 



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2017)

Got a turquoise x black New Nintendo 2ds XL for very cheap yesterday. They are horrendously overpriced here as for new ones so glad I found an old and while I really like you don't have to fiddle with 3D stuff and I like how thin they are as well/lid over cartridge placement) I'd never buy one full price.


----------



## Wholockian (Sep 23, 2017)

I preordered Danganronpa V3 ;0;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 25, 2017)

I'M OFFICIALLY ONE STEP CLOSER TO BECOMING THE ULTIMATE N64 JUNKIE


KNEEL BEFORE THE MIGHTY NINTENDO 64


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 25, 2017)

I got 70 TBT for my birthday, yay. I'm rich now.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 25, 2017)

I got sad and yo kai watch fleshy souls 

I friggin want sailornyan but I only have the physical version 

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkCharliXo said:


> Last thing i semi bought with my other half was this Dedenne that i named Nene cause i love the way Dedenne shouts "NENE" in the XY Anime. Too cute!
> 
> View attachment 206203



this pic of dedenne looks like it's straight from a horror movie :0


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2017)

Got my Waddle Dee and Susie plushies yesterday =D


----------



## Chick (Sep 26, 2017)

I’m not gonna post here because I buy too much _stuff_...
By _stuff_, I mean lollies. For myself. Only.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 26, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Got my Waddle Dee and Susie plushies yesterday =D



Omgggggg I love waddle dees I wanna see it T_T


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Omgggggg I love waddle dees I wanna see it T_T



http://www.amiami.com/top/detail/de...ords=waddle+dee$pagemax=40$getcnt=0$pagecnt=1

this one

it's so floofy


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 26, 2017)

Sheila said:


> http://www.amiami.com/top/detail/de...ords=waddle+dee$pagemax=40$getcnt=0$pagecnt=1
> 
> this one
> 
> it's so floofy



I love itttttttt ♡


----------



## Zane (Sep 26, 2017)

got my shoes in the mail yesterday but i still have to get laces because these are sold without 4 some reason


----------



## Wholockian (Sep 29, 2017)

Spoiler: Woot Woot!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2017)

Got HHD + a Saharah amiibo card, then that GameStop had two ol' series 1 packs so ya man time to move in and out some peeps!


----------



## Haskell (Oct 1, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Got HHD + a Saharah amiibo card, then that GameStop had two ol' series 1 packs so ya man time to move in and out some peeps!



You're so lucky! Gamestop had series 1 packs? ...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2017)

Raskell said:


> You're so lucky! Gamestop had series 1 packs? ...



yeah haha for some reason, got em for like $3 each. they are kinda hard af to come by here so i was lucky!


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 1, 2017)

I got Final Fantasy 6 on my phone today. It's a nice game, and my first final fantasy game. The saving method is still a bit weird though.


----------



## Zane (Oct 8, 2017)

Spoiler: didn't get this exactly cuz i literally just ordered it like a minute ago but this shirt










broke af now but it was worth it


----------



## Wholockian (Oct 12, 2017)

Spoiler: Boop






These popped up in my local CeX- I'm a step closer to completing the Final Fantasy collection (well, the main titles anyway)
Things would be so much easier if I didn't love physical games so much ;;

Hoping 6 or 9 pop up soon, though I still have 3, 4, 5 and 14 to get. I would also say 11, but I'm pretty sure console servers are down now


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2017)

Ugh someone move this back to Brewster I hate digging lol.

Well got another year's supply of my bc pills which was good, and bought a mtn dew on the way back.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 12, 2017)

I got a rare Star Trek record yesterday for $25, and I'm really excited to listen to it!

It looks like this one here:




Except mine has a big yellow sticker on it that says "CONFIDENTIAL INFORMATION FEATURING GENE RODDENBERRY, PRODUCER AND CREATOR OF STAR TREK" and some cool names like Will Shatner and DeForest Kelley.


----------



## Zane (Oct 13, 2017)

SHINY MAGIKARP I JUST WANT A BOTTLECAP RRRRGHVNSH

the gold actually is kinda nice i guess.



Sheila said:


> Ugh someone move this back to Brewster I hate digging lol.



ikr i los t motivation to actually take pics of the stuff now lol


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2017)

Zane said:


> SHINY MAGIKARP I JUST WANT A BOTTLECAP RRRRGHVNSH
> 
> the gold actually is kinda nice i guess.
> 
> ...



Same, since you don't earn anything for posting here it will probably be even more 'cold' spam.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2017)

Got a few more amiibo cards, and a Link archer amiibo


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 16, 2017)

I got severe insomnia over break, yay me .-.


WAIT ENOUGH WITH THE NEGATIVITY

I made myself a new sig pic and I love it xDDD


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2017)

^ liking that sig pic lmao think i might still have the hat..


----------



## Soigne (Oct 17, 2017)

i got 2 signed books from my friend for my birthday


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2017)

Soigne said:


> i got 2 signed books from my friend for my birthday



love your sig aha.

also got some series 3 amiibo cards for cheap and a Lottie amiibo


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2017)

Got the prize pack! And a pumpkin and tacos groceries for tonite.


----------



## Wholockian (Oct 22, 2017)

I got a PlayStation Vita and Persona 4 Golden


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 24, 2017)

I got my midterm grades back and I'm passing all of my classes 


I don't know what my letter grades are yet but I do know I have an A in music theory (ofc...)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2017)

Bought some books in a second hand store, and some dead cheap amiibo cards ^^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 26, 2017)

I got a crapload of physics homework to do :,)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 26, 2017)

I got eternal exhaustion, but I've had that since I started high school.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 26, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I got eternal exhaustion, but I've had that since I started high school.



If general high school is eternal exhaustion, then you'll be dead when you get into college.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 27, 2017)

Ordered some clothes for fall and winter, basically a few long sleeved shirts and a cute velvet sweater. Also got some thick tights and a onesie... it was black and has planchettes and kitties on it, basically it was made for me, and I ordered a size larger so it can be kind of loose and I am probably most excited for that. ^u^


----------



## Chris (Oct 27, 2017)

I bought a new Fluval Spec 57L in white with matching stand.


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 27, 2017)

I got MARIO ODDESSY


----------



## squidpops (Oct 28, 2017)

Got a mountain dew, it really helped with my headache (no joke) so praise be mt. dew


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 28, 2017)

Tina said:


> I bought a new Fluval Spec 57L in white with matching stand.



wow! What a nice tank and stand! I've been really wanting to get into fish but I have like 0 room for any. I see the super sad Betas at walmart each time I shop, and I can see their potential and I just WISH I had the space. =[


----------



## Loriii (Oct 28, 2017)

I got some Nintendo Switch related stuff this week 



Spoiler


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 3, 2017)

Got my clothes, and my presents for my boyfriend and I's anniversary next week, and MY ONESIE! It's seriously so soft and nice and amazing and I look like an over-sized toddler. Slept in it and had to get up and take it off in the middle of the night cause it was TOO warm. Can't wait for it to get colder in winter, I am legit going to live in it!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2017)

Got my Callie, Marie, and Purple Squid(whatever realname lol) yesterday finally! Moved in Cece and Vich? already, just gotta order all the Inkwell crap before I jav a blast with him in town ^^


----------



## twins (Nov 3, 2017)

this is amazon's picture, not mine
I'd post mine, but at the moment its succulentless and its dark in my room.

But I got it on amazon, isn't it adorable!


----------



## SamZzz (Nov 6, 2017)

That is sooo cute!! I love corgis! I don't own one.. Currently have two german shepherds, but if I ever find myself dogless my next might just be a corgi.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got a Galaxy edition 3dsXL.  Been threatening to buy a 3DS since they came out, but still had a perfectly good DSLite and hadn't really seen a game I had to have that warranted buying a new system.  Welllll... I drug out my old Animal Crossing: Wild World card the other day and after wading in weeds for a good 30 minutes I decided I needed New Leaf.. badly.  So I went on the hunt and found the Galaxy 3DS on sale at Target.  So I got it and the Ocarina of Time game since they didn't have New Leaf on hand.  

Played Zelda for a few days then downloaded New Leaf and I'm hooked all over again. Now currently on the hunt for Amiibo cards... but it's proving difficult.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 7, 2017)

My dad surprised me with this text and picture this morning:




			
				Dad said:
			
		

> I'm getting a free Sega dreamcast + 15 games.



I had no idea how to react... I still don't know how to react. I'm really confused, but for some reason also really excited! I never dreamed of owning any Sega console, much less a Dreamcast!


----------



## horan (Nov 7, 2017)

i got a cars 3 dvd that i preordered myself and a cars 3 flipazoo from my mom! :--)


----------



## Chris (Nov 8, 2017)

Delivery from Deutschland <3



Spoiler


----------



## Loriii (Nov 10, 2017)

Happy that I finally got one separately 



Spoiler


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

Got a bunch of new books on my Kindle Paperwhite!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 11, 2017)

Wow, I got a lot of cool new stuff today!

-Rainbow tie-dye converse (I love me some chuck taylors)
-5 pairs of socks that each have a funny design. One pair is fuchsia with avocados, one has tacos on them, and another is light pink and has eggs and bacon on it.
-I got some more pics for my backpack, one's a Pink Floyd pin, one says love and is rainbowy, and one has Pusheen sitting on a planet in space.
-I also got a really cute Eevee hat. I'm actually wearing it right now, it keeps my head nice and cozy.
-And now... for the grand finale... the mother of all totally awesome stuff... and my first amiibo ever...

I GOT A WALUIGI AMIIBO!!!!!​
I haven't been this hyped since I got Super Mario Odyssey 2 weeks ago!!!



So yeah I pretty much died like 5 times today it was fantastic.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 16, 2017)

Just picked up Ultra Moon from the shop.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2017)

Got a persimmon... dunno what kind it is so I'm gonna try to find out how to eat it properly lol.

Might go pick up UM later if I can progress on my challenge with HHD!


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 17, 2017)

I bought Under the Skin, in which we read an extract from in class. Our teacher recommended it to us but said it was crazy lmfao... so yeah, I bought that. Shame I'm at my dad's though, because it's being delivered to my mum's :^)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2017)

Pok?mon Ultra Moon Steelbook Edition. Treated myself to this since I completed the HHD challenge, and seeing as this will probably be last main game unless they continue to support the 3ds for a good time more I'll actually give it a chance.


----------



## Nightstar (Nov 18, 2017)

I bought my friend's WiiU off her, so I got that, Splatoon, and Nintendo Life. Plus she got me a Pokemon Center Cosmog and Alolan Vulpix


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 18, 2017)

I got Tokyo Ghoul: re (why tf they talking so long to translate it), Assassination Classroom 5, and Nod


----------



## 50m4ra (Nov 18, 2017)

Water color art supplies it's pretty neat


----------



## hestu (Nov 19, 2017)

Got skyrim for switch today!!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2017)

Bought a silly christmas sweater. A french bulldog with a red nose dressed like a deer basically. luv it though!


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 22, 2017)

Finally got a switch!
Decided to get Splatoon 2 as well, pretty excited to finally get one


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 22, 2017)

got a tiny bag of hershey's kisses from CVS.
not as exciting, but i needed chocolate so bad.


----------



## Keldi (Nov 22, 2017)

Got Isabelle's amiibo yesterday!


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Nov 24, 2017)

I got bacon from a button next to this sign.







I think I caused the building to self destruct, because after I left, it blew up.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2017)

Finally for my WA cards today! Alright random selection I got I guess, but yeah kinda wanted Julia.. maybe Snooty as well.


----------



## moonford (Nov 24, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Finally for my WA cards today! Alright random selection I got I guess, but yeah kinda wanted Julia.. maybe Snooty as well.



They are my two favourite villagers to return, I love them both dearly.


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 24, 2017)

i didn't "buy" it, but i got pocket camp today. hurhur


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2017)

Zendel said:


> They are my two favourite villagers to return, I love them both dearly.



June and Julia are my faves from the WA card series, but heck I got Bea, Jakey and some other cool guys so I'm alright.. Can always try and boot someone out naturally so I can get Julia from here


----------



## moonford (Nov 24, 2017)

Sheila said:


> June and Julia are my faves from the WA card series, but heck I got Bea, Jakey and some other cool guys so I'm alright.. Can always try and boot someone out naturally so I can get Julia from here



I had Julia and Snooty in my previous town but I decided to have a town were I could only have villager of a species, so I decided to have Snooty instead of Antonio and Flora instead of Julia.

Wish I could have both.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2017)

Zendel said:


> I had Julia and Snooty in my previous town but I decided to have a town were I could only have villager of a species, so I decided to have Snooty instead of Antonio and Flora instead of Julia.
> 
> Wish I could have both.



Heh, I could never do that but yeah gonna replace some naturals with amiibo cards just so like they can move lol


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 26, 2017)

Got a new blanket that's nice, warm and soft along with a few pillows


----------



## Loriii (Nov 26, 2017)

I just got this Poke Ball Edition yesterday 



Spoiler


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 26, 2017)

Just ordered a couple of presents and sweaters for our Christmas card pictures =D


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 26, 2017)

I got some new computer speakers, and _I'm absolutely blown away by how amazing they sound_!
My old computer speakers were complete junk, if I had to deal with them any longer they prob would've made my ears bleed no joke


Now I can listen to Journey in high def!


----------



## JellyLu (Nov 28, 2017)

I took my first trip to Asia (Hong Kong) and got quite a few nice things ^^
Stuff includes:
- A plush pikachu dressed like an umbreon
- Some eevee gatcha
- A fan 
-3 shirts
-Chopsticks
-Gifts for fam/friends
and of course memories for a lifetime~


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2017)

Got my hair, or rather the ends trimmed at the hairdresser! Do need to re-dye it back to that dark brown colour soon but I'll do that at home I think... rip wallet.

Also she was kind enough to remove my weird sideburns (yes I grow them don't ask lol) so hopefully they won't disturb me meow


----------



## Loriii (Nov 29, 2017)

I bought the Hori SMO accessory set just for this pair of silicon grips


----------



## JellyLu (Nov 30, 2017)

I got a zoo internship~


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 30, 2017)

JellyLu said:


> I got a zoo internship~



Aaaa congrats! That sounds so fun honestly!


----------



## JellyLu (Nov 30, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Aaaa congrats! That sounds so fun honestly!


Thanks! I'm glad I got it, but I'm still nervous ;u;


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 30, 2017)

JellyLu said:


> Thanks! I'm glad I got it, but I'm still nervous ;u;



aaa good luck hope you'll be fine ^^

anyways got a series 2 album for storing ac amiibo cards since the series 4 one I had ran out of space and hopefully getting some more WA cards in a week or 2


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 30, 2017)

I got the Level 2 TalkToMeInKorean books, whoop


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 30, 2017)

I got a haircut and it's soo short but I love it


----------



## Byebi (Dec 1, 2017)

M E R C H
so much merch...













(daki on left is old, right one is new)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> I got a haircut and it's soo short but I love it



Yeah mine feels so short rn but I think mine did a good job too cause it's been cut into way too many lengths but it looks more on the same lengths everywhere meow


----------



## Loriii (Dec 1, 2017)

Ah yes, XC2 Special Edition! I just did a side by side comparison with XCX


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 1, 2017)

Just ordered the iPhone 8 plus. Finally after all these months of saving!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 2, 2017)

Oooh I also got to more ear piercings yesterday too ^^, so yeah just some minor changes in appearance


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 3, 2017)

I bought headphones last night, cheap, crappy headphones because my cat chewed through the wires of my very good, expensive ones


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2017)

Bought some hair dye so hope I can get my hair fixed soon, gosh I hate my weird dual natural colour


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 4, 2017)

I forgot to post on here, but the other day I got yet another Star Trek tie blanket, and I also got some enamel pins to put on my backpack (they look like fruit ).


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2017)

Traded in that dumb Ultra Moon game for a K.K Slider amiibo (it's one ironically enough that is harder to find around and it's a bit more expensive so yeah)


----------



## Byebi (Dec 4, 2017)

oh yes...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2017)

Byebi said:


> oh yes...



your pics are not showing up js.

also yeah getting my hair dyed now finally ... much needed!


----------



## Imbri (Dec 12, 2017)

I got the cutest thing for a friend.



It's a custom Funko Pop of Jamie Fraser (from _Outlander_). The actual ones are ridiculously priced (I saw one selling for almost $500!!!), so I found a person on Etsy who does customs. I think he's adorable, and I just need to pick up a little box to wrap him up.

I think she's going to love it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 12, 2017)

I got a broken voice and a broken heart :,)


----------



## Aderyn (Dec 12, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I got a broken voice and a broken heart :,)



mood.


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 12, 2017)

I got pizza!!


----------



## Imbri (Dec 15, 2017)

Since I finished shopping for my family and friends, I decided to get an early Yule gift for myself.



It's a sterling Celtic knot pentacle. I also got matching earrings. They're very delicate and I like that I'll be able to wear it anywhere without being neon, glaringly obvious.


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 15, 2017)

c: I got all 6 resident evil movies c: My husband was beyond excited since we’ve only watched the first 3 together c: Movie date night!


----------



## Loriii (Dec 15, 2017)

I just got this stuff from someone special 



Spoiler


----------



## mitfy (Dec 16, 2017)

got these socks wednesday, only took them out of the package today


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 16, 2017)

New bae


----------



## moonford (Dec 16, 2017)

My Pok?mon Ultra Moon game just came 2 minutes ago, I'm loading it up now. haha


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 16, 2017)

I got 2 new records! Revolver and Let it Be. Both great albums. Also both originals; the copy of Let it Be I got actually came from England!

I already have a big Beatles record collection, and it's only getting bigger. I still gotta get Magical Mystery Tour


----------



## Soigne (Dec 16, 2017)

Nicole. said:


> New bae



literally same


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 17, 2017)

Finally got Super Mario Odyssey, pretty excited about that


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2017)

Got Mario Kart 7 as a christmas gift from a friend  I mentioned I wanted it and he was like, "hey you can have my copy" so I was very happy =D 

And his mom gave me her old palestinian keffiyeh scarf.. well sure if she don't want it i guess :thinking:


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 22, 2017)

Finally got breath of the wild!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 23, 2017)

Got my Sanrio cards a few days ago, so happy to finally have the set, and the villagers are super cute!

And bought Bayonetta right now on Steam sales =D Be proud of me, Bowie.


----------



## Loriii (Dec 23, 2017)

Someone gifted me another Switch (this is actually our 5th unit now) with PDP joy-con covers. 
Shoutout to that beautiful human being, you know who you are


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 23, 2017)

I ended up getting Horizon Zero Dawn as it was on sale. Such a beautiful game ;u;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 23, 2017)

master.leor said:


> Someone gifted me another Switch (this is actually our 5th unit now) with PDP joy-con covers.
> Shoutout to that beautiful human being, you know who you are



Jesus man send me one pls xDDD 

I finally got around to getting the SMO hat from Gamestop! I love it so muchhhhh ♡♡♡
When I get back to my dorm I'm gonna put it on my model of Enterprise D and put a lil mustache on the front ^^


----------



## mitfy (Dec 23, 2017)

my friend brought me her christmas gift today! she got me a cool botw snapback, some socks (i love socks), a new eos lip balm egg thing, some mini white chocolate kit kats, and the watermelon sour patch kids (my fave).  !


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 23, 2017)

Taco Bell lol,
needed it for meds


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 24, 2017)

honeyaura said:


> Taco Bell lol,
> needed it for meds



Taco bell is awesome


----------



## cIementine (Dec 24, 2017)

got birthday gifts from my family and friends a few days ago as well as christmas gifts from my friends.

birthday:
- ferris bueller pop figure
- rory gilmore pop figure
- muji desk
- tiffany necklace 
- gift card to a bookstore

(christmas and birthday from friends)
- muji candle
- two muji notebooks
- three muji pens
- muji pencil case
- two muji highlighters
- lush bath bomb and bath set
- face mask
- body spray
- chocolates
- a roz tsum tsum
- fluffy socks

and more!! my family and friends are so lovely and know me so well.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 24, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Taco bell is awesome



It is lol, grew up on their bean burritos xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



pumpkins said:


> got birthday gifts from my family and friends a few days ago as well as christmas gifts from my friends.
> 
> birthday:
> - ferris bueller pop figure
> ...



Happy belated birthday! What's muji mean?


----------



## cIementine (Dec 24, 2017)

honeyaura said:


> Happy belated birthday! What's muji mean?



thank you!! it's a store. they sell pretty much everything!! but i usually go for stationery.


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 25, 2017)

I got Hamilton tickets! Best present ever ;_;


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 27, 2017)

I got a new laptop and o h m y g o s h I wish I had done it sooner!! I love my new one so so much ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2017)

Found a nice 70s sleeveless top in a vintage store, and bought some bracelets from Mali in this "afro art" store they have around^^


----------



## hestu (Dec 29, 2017)

got xenoblade chronicles 2 for my switch!!


----------



## hestu (Dec 30, 2017)

got some splatoon merch at the nintendo store in nyc and a fairy griffin squishable! also a cannoli


----------



## Imbri (Jan 3, 2018)

I cashed in some Amazon cards I got, and got a stack of books and some other things:

- _The Mummy or Ramses the Damned_ by Anne Rice (my old copy disappeared)
- _Ramses the Damned: The Passion of Cleopatra_ by Anne Rice and Christopher Rice
- _Hiddensee: A Tale of the Once and Future Nutcracker_ by Gregory Maguire
- _The Invisible Library, The Masked City, The Burning Page_, and _The Lost Plot_ by Genevieve Cogman
- _A Tale of Two Castles_ and _Stolen Magic_ by Gail Carson Levine
- _Broken Promises: A Novel of the Civil War_ by Elizabeth Cobbs Hoffman

- Blue Power Ranger Funko figure
- Peasant Belle Funko figure
- Ball Gown Belle Funko figure
- The Beast Funko figure
- Tom Nook amiibo figure
- Kapp'n amiibo figure

- Sock It To Me Mermaid Knee Socks


----------



## hestu (Jan 3, 2018)

Got a stuffed bokoblin from Nintendo NYC, 3 new hats, a scarf, and ordered new glasses!!


----------



## cIementine (Jan 4, 2018)

i went shopping with friends yesterday and spent some christmas money. i got
- mac matte lipstick (in velvet teddy)
- two lush bath bombs (big blue and rocket science)
- two rose gold wire baskets for my room
- copper fairy lights to put in a dome thing and make a lamp out of
- a notebook, pack of pens and an eraser from muji
- northanger abbey by jane austen
- hard times by charles dickens
- five guys burger


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2018)

Bought two necklaces in the second hand store afte the workplace analysis. Gotta do a nice first impression  Haha.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 8, 2018)

Got a set of these little mochi cat squishies, they are super fun to poke! Also got this awesome toe-bean mouse pad. It's super comfy to use and I can't stop squishing the beans! If it's squishy and cat related I need it apparently. XD


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 9, 2018)

o.o I got 16 manga from betterworldbooks today o.o I still have 7 more on the way..


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2018)

Got 4 pairs of socks yesterday, well needed. Hopefully it's not too cold here so I can go look for shirts and stuff, do gonna need.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2018)

Got me some more everyday shirts finally, and grabbed some milk on the way home.


----------



## cIementine (Jan 24, 2018)

ordered my prom dress the other day. realised a lot of people already sorted theirs, so thought i'd just get it out of the way since i'm not really that bothered about prom and the closer i get to it, the less important it will be since it's only a few days after my final gcse exam. i already had shoes n stuff that i'd already owned but never worn. obsessed with my dress though, it's pretty cute.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2018)

found a nice coat i already posted about, and then i bough two more shirts. one where i work and another at another store ^^'


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 25, 2018)

A cold xD
But no um, bought some blue roses just now
And was bought some buffalo wings the other day? <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2018)

got another batch of WA cards today, sadly like 98 doubles and 2 new (okay not literally but.. yea)...


----------



## Loriii (Jan 27, 2018)

Sooo adorably cute  My Pok? Ball would keep you company


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2018)

master.leor said:


> Sooo adorably cute  My Pok? Ball would keep you company


aaa that one is so cute *w*


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 28, 2018)

I ordered a few breakout boards because I’m supremely lazy. I also wanted to buy another ProtoSnap because they are great for teaching purposes, but they sadly discontinued those


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 29, 2018)

Chilli and donuts, I have a food baby for the first time in a week lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2018)

A paisley shirt at work.. fits well just gonna rinse or wash it before i wear it though


----------



## Loriii (Feb 16, 2018)

I went out just to get my reserved copy of Bayonetta 1+2 but the game shop has stolen everything in my wallet


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 16, 2018)

Boyfriend got me food <3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2018)

traded in some games for alpha sapphire.. dunno how active it actually is but man i needed something after recent years crap...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2018)

Bought the Kapp'n amiibo since GameStop had sale on them, been wanting my turtbro for some times so that was good!

Also bought the _Hair_ movie soundtrack on CD(Have the vinyl edition of that as well as the French original cast of the musical so, ayy), and a book by Ant?nio Lobo Antunes.


----------



## pique (Feb 23, 2018)

Getting a new rabbit in March, very excited! Haven't had a rabbit since my other bun bun passed in November.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 23, 2018)

Just bought a copy of Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band on CD! I'm listening to it right now 

I already have 2 copies of it on vinyl (one original and one 50th ani), I have a copy on CD... and now there's a picture record I'm eyeing  it's $35 but honestly who wouldn't buy a beatles picture record, especially if it's sgt pepper!!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Just bought a copy of Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band on CD! I'm listening to it right now
> 
> I already have 2 copies of it on vinyl (one original and one 50th ani), I have a copy on CD... and now there's a picture record I'm eyeing  it's $35 but honestly who wouldn't buy a beatles picture record, especially if it's sgt pepper!!



i'd totally go for that picdisc if it was only that man.

also bought a new tank top to have under regular shirts. i lost the one good i had and while mom let me borrow her it had too small straps that fell off


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 24, 2018)

Got some gashapon and squishies in the mail today! =D I got a UFO and a Cactus squishy, and then a tiny hamburger, chip, and ramune gashapon. Sad I didn't get one of the "packaged" burgers that was an option, but happy I got one of the more see through chip bags! =D


----------



## Loriii (Feb 24, 2018)

Saw a brand new/sealed Xenoblade Pro Controller that's cheaper than most stores ($60 if converted). Knowing that stocks are getting rare these days, I immediately grab it even if I already got one before


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 3, 2018)

Got a pair of horns and some really nice goth jewelry today. Also some iffy blackout contacts that I'm kind of scared to put in my eyes... O.O Really down to make a whole look with them all though, black eyes, black lips, horns, and black goth jewelry. <3


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2018)

bought a flowery blouse and some books at work yesterday. staff discount ftw :3

and i'll probably extend my membership on aqw even though i shouldn't lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 3, 2018)

I got a copy of Top Gun and TMNT for NES, F-Zero for SNES, and Mario Tennis for N64!

Ima play as my main man Waluigi and kick some arses in MT


----------



## LuxxyLuxx (Mar 3, 2018)

Bought a Sephora lippie and some Candy


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 5, 2018)

Wooo! My mom got me another Fraggle Rock tape! Dance your cares away!


----------



## dedenne (Mar 5, 2018)

Bought this from game


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2018)

Bought two orange/brown/yellow coffee mugs, a wooden colourful bracelet, and a shirt at work today. Needed those coffee mugs and I've been nailing that bracelet a while so yeah the shirt was a bonus ^^


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 8, 2018)

My baby made this glass piercings for me, as the accessories I wear at the ceremony.


----------



## Imbri (Mar 16, 2018)

I just got a splurge. I got this from Alivan's, a Harry Potter merchandise site. They specialize in making wands for cosplay or collections. Last year, I had them do a custom wand that matched my Pottermore pick for a huge HP-themed party I was attending. 

This is a special wand that I got, more as a collection piece. It has a maple shaft and the handle is made from oak. More precisely, it was an oak tree that stood on the set for the castle grounds in the movies. 

The tree had come to the end of its life, and was taken down. Alivan's got some of the wood. It came with a certificate and is numbered (they made 75 of these, and I got number 3). The black and copper rings on it are maple, and it is really quite pretty, in person. It's definitely a luxury purchase, but I'm glad I got it.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2018)

Bought a jade turt at work, and a brown coffee/tea jar with flowers on it as well


----------



## Espurr (Mar 16, 2018)

haha yes


----------



## Loriii (Mar 16, 2018)

Yay! My kid will be proud


----------



## hamster (Mar 16, 2018)

i got a cinnamoroll plush the other day lol. is cute


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 19, 2018)

I got an unlimited supply of imaginary internet cake. Everyone who posts on this thread will now get a slice! It's air flavored.


----------



## Zane (Mar 20, 2018)

Coco  this is almost like my long-ago dream of a gyroid collectible


----------



## Loriii (Mar 24, 2018)

I just wanted the game but could not resist when I saw the plush pouch


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2018)

bought a suede vest, book, compression stockings, and a cloth flower at work yesterday :3


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 24, 2018)

Spoiler: various things from the past month


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2018)

^your picture doesn't work properly.

anyways, bought some colouring pencil, a sharpener, and some cheesecake yesterday


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 25, 2018)

Sheila said:


> ^your picture doesn't work properly.



weird

I mean twitter images, but I've linked plenty of images from there to multiple other people just fine

anyone else getting this issue?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 25, 2018)

went ahead and got the warioware diy showcase, pokemon ranch, and pokemon rumble wiiware titles before points addition became disabled. plus cave story, just to continue my thing of having the game on basically every system possible

and now I have 900 points left. so since I want to get them down to exactly 0 by the end, any recommendations for neo geo vc games on the wii shop channel? (or if there's any other wiiware/vc games that cost exactly 900 points, that's fine too)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2018)

LambdaDelta said:


> weird
> 
> I mean twitter images, but I've linked plenty of images from there to multiple other people just fine
> 
> anyone else getting this issue?



well that explains it, a lot of twitter images don't work here for some reason..maybe try imgur or stuff?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 25, 2018)

Sheila said:


> well that explains it, a lot of twitter images don't work here for some reason..maybe try imgur or stuff?



I *GUESS*

jeremy, fix ths **** so I can be lazy lol


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2018)

LambdaDelta said:


> I *GUESS*
> 
> jeremy, fix ths **** so I can be lazy lol



yeah i've had issues myself trying to link twitter pics in the img tags so yeah.

and yea this site need some fixes yes


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 25, 2018)

anyways, it's fixed up for anyone interested for whatever reason


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2018)

LambdaDelta said:


> anyways, it's fixed up for anyone interested for whatever reason



yas it worked ^^ nice collection of stuff there


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 29, 2018)

Spoiler: tatsuki/irodori short, plus album


----------



## Loriii (Apr 3, 2018)

I just got this cool Hori Skyrim case for my Switch. Fits the color of my joy-cons as well as my Sony IEM 



Spoiler


----------



## Loriii (Apr 5, 2018)

Okay, I bought the same game 3 times now.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 5, 2018)

got a headache


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 5, 2018)

Got stuck notification of love on my face...

And,

What. My picture was shared by Norman Reedus. Is this even real.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2018)

Found a vinyl single/EP with Am?lia Rodrigues at work so got that  And some lemon cheesecake bc it's heaven


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 7, 2018)

Spoiler


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 8, 2018)

Blueberry yoghurt, yum!


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 8, 2018)

I suppose it's also worth mentioning that I invested in a Macbook pro a few weeks back. No regrets.


----------



## dveggs (Apr 8, 2018)

I got wendy's, i love wendys sm


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 8, 2018)

bought a cheap refurbished tablet, so fgo can stop operating as unlimited crash works


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 9, 2018)

Finally got my baby boi in the mail last week, was honestly so surprised with how quick the shipping was, until I found out the company is out of SF. Already taking made pictures of him, found some stuff I had around to use as props for him, and sadly I am going to have to pack him up soon to get his sent off to be made all pretty! Then he'll be gone for a month and I'll miss him SO much! T_T But anyway's here's a few pictures of him. =D










I got three pairs of eyes for him but so far I really like these ones... I'll have to see which I want to do once I get him back from his beauty trip.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2018)

Got a free ice cream at Ben&Jerry's since apparently it was free cone day here XD And bought a hippie bag finally, been wanting one for a good time (one of those larger shoulder/messenger bags with peace sign and flowers on it, I can maybe add in a pic later).


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 10, 2018)

for an experiment (plus a freebie on bottom)


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 10, 2018)

^ golden eye is so freaking good

got taco bell for lunch

it was horrible


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 15, 2018)

I got a new phone whoop whoop 
Not noticing too much difference from my old one, but I'm loving the much bigger screen!


----------



## pinkbunny (Apr 15, 2018)

Got some awesome heart shaped sunnies and red leather skirt! They look awesome together haha
I'm red obsessed


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2018)

Bought some shirt from India, and some really wide pants at work yesterday. Wanted this cute India dress as well but it was way too small so I hardly got it off when I tried it on rip.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 22, 2018)

Got my Sheikah Slate carrying case in the mail yesterday! Now my Switch can travel in style~ me-MEOW! <3<3<3


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2018)

Got two dresses from India at work last week, and finally got my hippie iron-on patches today!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 25, 2018)

Got finally my headphones


----------



## Loriii (Apr 28, 2018)

Just got a physical copy of Shantae HGH for Switch and extra pro controllers


----------



## Giddy (Apr 30, 2018)

Got my first aiimbo figure today XD Got the nintendo villager figurine. Now I can go to the villager RV!


----------



## deuces (Apr 30, 2018)

got a diet dr pepper and literally wept today. ive got weird cravings on my .


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2018)

Bought a flowery shirt at work.

(lol i srsly need to stop buying stuff but they are cheap and pretty soooo)


----------



## CharlieTheShep (May 2, 2018)

Finally raged at one of my clubs because we keep doing the same thing


----------



## Loriii (May 4, 2018)

I got DKCTF and about to play it for the second time! I know what I'm getting into so I literally bought an extra controller for this lol 



Spoiler


----------



## dedenne (May 7, 2018)

bought this at a small art gallery that was in town



Spoiler: spoiler =large image





sooo beautiful!



- - - Post Merge - - -

wow the image was tiny ://


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2018)

omg looks awesome m8^^

also finally got Story of Seasons: Trio of Towns. Hella cute so far although the intro cutscenes gdi lol


----------



## Imbri (May 10, 2018)

I completed my collection of Beauty and the Beast Funko Pop! figures (animated characters, not the live-action).

I also scored all the variants of the Mister Rogers figures. Because Mister Rogers rocks.


----------



## JCnator (May 15, 2018)

This afternoon, I went to a retro gaming store nearest me, and managed to obtain 8 games. A mix of popular and oddball titles.



Spoiler: My retro game purchases







For those who can't read some of the titles or are too lazy to click the spoiler tab, here's what I got:


Vortex (SNES)
Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island (SNES)
Wetrix (N64)
Space Station Sillicon Valley (N64)
WaveRace: Blue Storm (GCN)
Star Wars: Rogue Leader (GCN)
1080? Avalanche (GCN)
Killer 7 (GCN)


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 16, 2018)

master.leor said:


> Just got a physical copy of Shantae HGH for Switch and extra pro controllers



Niiiice! As for me, I received the Japanese import Pok?mon Leaf Green I ordered today in the mail, EEEEEEEEE!!!! So thrilled~


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2018)

^nice, the english translated leaf green/fire red ones go for like idk $100 here -. -.

anyway, bought a princess leia funko pop bobblehead, a dress, scarf, and a english-portuguese/reverse dictionary at work yay emptying wallet!


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 18, 2018)

I got a ticket


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 21, 2018)

Spoiler: posters (fourth is the reverse of all), theatre pamphlet, and popcorn set


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2018)

bought a blue skirt at work last saturday, gotta take a pic of it someday... love the hippiestyle to it!!


----------



## ILikeFroakies (May 28, 2018)

Preorded and extra MiniNES controller


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 30, 2018)

Spoiler: massive kyoani shop haul


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2018)

I got some rad socks with the red M and green L. Oh and a pair with a super star on them too! I also got some bubble gum 

My dad told me I should only wear the socks around the house. Like why tho? Should I be embarrassed that I'm a big Super Mario fan?? HE GOT A PROBLEM WITH THAT???? :angeryyy:


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Jun 9, 2018)

I got a job a few days ago


----------



## MayorQuinn (Jun 9, 2018)

My boyfriend got me a cute pink jacket from Goodwill!! I?m looking forward to putting iron-on patches on it ^^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 12, 2018)

I _finally_ got me a copy of Omega Ruby yesterday (that's why I haven't been on much) so I've been doing that. I also like randomly got a kitten and that's been really crazy xDD


----------



## nanpan (Jun 12, 2018)

Boyfriend bought me sushi ♡♡♡


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2018)

I got new clothes (depressing woooooo)...


----------



## Bcat (Jun 12, 2018)

Bought a new dress!


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 12, 2018)

I bought a Jigglypuff Amiibo


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 22, 2018)

Spoiler: a very important anime, nes book, and some fan favorite coins


----------



## JCnator (Jun 23, 2018)

I've got a bunch of games, but all of them are digital download, so I couldn't provide any picture this time around. I guess you'll have to contend with my quick-and-dirty list!


Mario Tennis Aces (Switch)
Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together (Super Famicom - 3DS VC)
Ganbare Goemon 2: Kiteretsu Shōgun Magginesu (Super Famicom - 3DS VC)
Famicom Tantei Club Part II: Ushiro ni Tatsu Shōjo (Super Famicom - 3DS VC)
Fire Emblem: Thracia 776 (Super Famicom - 3DS VC)
Famicom Tantei Club: Kieta Kōkeisha (Famicom Disk System - 3DS VC)
Famicom Mukashibanashi: Shin Onigashima (Famicom Disk System - 3DS VC)
Joy Mech Fight (Famicom - 3DS VC)
Devil World (Famicom - 3DS VC)


----------



## Loriii (Jun 25, 2018)

I just bought a Lenovo tab 10.1 inch last weekend then got this today


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2018)

Got some baking soda  Hopefully picking up some stuff at work tomorrow though, yay pay day!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2018)

Yay payday! Picked up a red Arabic dress, some turquoise hippie sandals, a lil turt brooch, and a book about the Havasupai and Walipai people called "People of the Blue Water". Was supposed to buy a ring binder/file as well but think I forgot to lol oh well hopefully it still there tomorrow


----------



## Loriii (Jun 29, 2018)

Got a bunch of stuff for my Switch yesterday


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2018)

rip my wallet, found two vinyl record with Buffy Sainte-Marie today; _I wanna be a country girl again_, and _Moonshot_. Worth spending on though;3


----------



## Friezu (Jun 30, 2018)

Well I didn't persay buy anything real..but I just got bought Skye for my town haha I'm to broke irl to get anything amazing sadly ;(


----------



## JellyLu (Jul 6, 2018)

For my birthday I got the Pokemon first movie, an iPod touch case, the Raichu card box, Alolan Raichu socks, a Pikachu beach towel, a Sylveon plush,  a narwhal squishy, kinder eggs, and a vintage Pokemon camera 

Plus lots of love from family and friends too ^-^


----------



## KatPancake (Jul 7, 2018)

I found Digby's amiibo at the GameStop I go to today.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2018)

got a shirt and a bracelet from a co-worker, and bought some more paperbacks rip. dang cheap stuff at work XD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2018)

The new ethernet cable I ordered came in today, and now I can _finally_ get on the internet with my desktop again! 
I never realized how much I actually missed using this computer lol



Now I gotta get me some S T E A M


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 12, 2018)

Just bought a second cartridge for acnl


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 12, 2018)

My brother got me a chest binder about a month ago ! I'm really really happy w it


----------



## Loriii (Jul 13, 2018)

Spoiler


----------



## orchidflesh (Jul 13, 2018)

Nothing too exciting on my end (well, at least maybe not for anybody other than me) but since my birthday was on Wednesday, I bought myself some birthday gifts on Sunday and Monday, off of depop. A bunch of new harem pants and balloon pants, an eeyore head backpack, a new bodysuit, yada yada. Today I bought a door draft guard thingie to help keep the bugs out of my house (finally! tired of waking up with carpenter ants crawling on my face.... eek)

Also thinking of buying a second ACNL cartridge soon, along with a nintendo switch, but those are both still up in the air because I should _try_ to be a responsible adult who pays bills, rent, and buys groceries on time.... but who needs a phone, house, or food when you have video games?!? heh. me. that is who...... sadly.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 14, 2018)

master.leor said:


> Spoiler



Oh hella
My dad's planning to get the special edition soon


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2018)

I just got paid again.  Jackpot.


----------



## Loriii (Jul 18, 2018)

I feel lucky today. I got Sonic Mania Plus packaged inside a box with artbook, reversible cover and 2 Soundtrack CDs 



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2018)

Bought a cool painted wooden bowl for all my 359845 bracelets, necklaces and stuff, and two books; one called "Navaho Witchcraft", and the other "The Beat Generation". Love the odd selection of non-fiction we get at work.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 21, 2018)

My uncle sent me a purple and pink lava lamp for my birthday! I know it's a month late but idec cause this lamp looks so freakin cool!! ♡


----------



## hestu (Jul 23, 2018)

Got the NES classic a few days ago, and got the SNES classic today!


----------



## Loriii (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## koopasta (Jul 26, 2018)

Got myself some new earbuds two days ago!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 26, 2018)

Got a new phone some days ago.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2018)

Bought ten paperbacks (we have a special offer going on so yeah that's why lol), and a fringed dress (think it's from India?) at work


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 28, 2018)

I got this a couple weeks ago but yeah 



Spoiler: huge image oops


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

MayorOfMagix said:


> I got this a couple weeks ago but yeah
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: huge image oops



Woooooooow looks so cool!


----------



## Sophie23 (Jul 28, 2018)

LambdaDelta said:


> Spoiler: massive kyoani shop haul



What anime is this?

- - - Post Merge - - -



bonucci said:


> My sister got me a case for my 3DS. It's see-through but all glittery and stuff and just cute in general. I also got series 1 amiibo cards which included Kyle (one of my favorite ex-villagers in my old town!) I'm contemplating making him move into mine but we'll see~



Can I see a picture of the case please?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 29, 2018)

Zelda-Crossing said:


> What anime is this?



for each item?

from left to right starting at the top

Pictoral Record+Message Book: 2 book set. The first containing various selected key frames and backgrounds from the Love, Chunibyou and Other Delusions+Heartthrob, Tamako Market+Love Story, Beyond the Boundary+I'LL BE HERE, Myriad Colors Phantom World, A Silent Voice, Sound! Euphonium+2, Miss Kobayashi's Dragon Maid, the Free! series up to Timeless Medley, and Violet Evergarden. plus some KA Esuma Bunko stuff with line art for the High Speed! light novel illustrations, character design sheets for Robot Heart Update, Violet Evergarden, and Tsurune's light novels, and key frames for the Violet Evergarden light novel CM. Second book has various (usually illustrated) message cards from various staff at Kyoani and Do generally thanking people for coming to the Kyoani and Do Fan Days 2017 event (where this was originally sold)

Sound! Euphonium: Resounding from 2018 set: box set containing some square badge pins, an illustration+comment card, a clear file, and the Sound! Euphonium Series ILLUSTRATION WORKS! book. Said book being pretty self explanatory in that it's an official artbook containing all sorts of various illustrations used for promotional purposes, goods, and etc.

next 2 items are pamphlets sold during the Fan Days 2017 event, containing a mix of summaries of past works, interviews, information about future projects, illustrated messages, newly made illustrations for the event and etc.

Sound! Euphonium 2 KEYFRAMES COLLECTION -THE SECOND MOVEMENT-: book containing selected key frames for episodes 8-13 of Sound! Euphonium 2

Miss Kobayashi's Dragon Maid Illustration and Design Works: book containing character+prop desgn sheets, promotional+goods illustrations, and backgrounds+background line art

Sound! Euphonium 2 Soundscape set, containing a book with the storyboard and selected key frames for the anime's opening animation and a clear folder

a clear file of the new Sound! Euphonium illustration produced for the Fan Days 2017 event

next 2 items (as well as the last 2) are clear files with various Sound! Euphonium characters iirc released as celebration for the grand opening of the new studio+Kyoani & Do Shop! building

a tote bag that came with one of the earlier mentioned pamphlets

Sound! Euphonium the Movie: May the Melody Reach You BD+Kyoani Shop bonus message card


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 29, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Woooooooow looks so cool!



Thanks so much 

I also got some new shelving for some of my collectibles. They're diamond shaped and I painted the shelves metallic purple. I might get a chance to post a picture later on ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2018)

got that warioware gold for 3ds. i played the demo yesterday and honestly it's hella rad XD


----------



## Espurr (Jul 31, 2018)

got my restricted driver's license tho


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 6, 2018)

A new cutlery set and a mug for my cups of teas!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2018)

Found a vinyl copy of "After Bathing at Baxter's" today  Someone 80s reissue (with same content obv lol) but yeah I'm glad to find it at all that cheap imo. Saw some OG issue of Surrealistic Pillow as well but nah not $80 for that lol. 

Also been finding some second hand/vintage stuff during my free time; a patchwork cloth skirt, a fringed leather vest, and a green shirt with some psychedelic embroidery ^^


----------



## Imbri (Aug 6, 2018)

I was channel surfing over the weekend and saw Issac Mizrahi on television. I like watching him, even if I don't intend to buy anything, because he always has ideas for styling items already in your wardrobe.

Anyway. There was a big pre-fall sale, so I picked up a few things - a suede moto jacket, a long-sleeved tee, a plaid cardi, and a mock-turtle top.

Of course, it'll be a while before I can wear them (it's feeling close to 100 degrees right now), but there's no guarantee prices will be so low, if the items are even still available once fall rolls around.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2018)

Also, yeah got some small flower to wear in my hair the other day.. had to buy those new though because I haven't been able to find those much around unless they are like "party costume" stuff or glittery stuff for kids...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2018)

Found a really dank flower power dress at a vintage store.. a bit expensive (like $50 rip wallet) but duuuuuude it fits like a glove


----------



## Milleram (Aug 7, 2018)

Well, today I bought a pair of combat boots from Forever 21, some hand sanitizer from Bath & Body Works, and a coin purse and some earrings from H&M.


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 7, 2018)

Okie from amazon, I got a Splatoon 2: Octo Expansion (ik I'm a lil late on that, but whatevs xD) and I all bought a Marina and Pearl amiibo set and its coming on Friday and Im LiTeRaLlY sO eXcItEd *screams* Ig i'll post a pic when they come QuQ


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 8, 2018)

Loubelle said:


> Okie from amazon, I got a Splatoon 2: Octo Expansion (ik I'm a lil late on that, but whatevs xD) and I all bought a Marina and Pearl amiibo set and its coming on Friday and Im LiTeRaLlY sO eXcItEd *screams* Ig i'll post a pic when they come QuQ



Yaaass the Octo Expansion is flippin' _AMAZING_ and the amiibos are gorgeous ^^ I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2018)

Found a "best of" cd with The Who for a buck at work, hopefully it's good for playin cause a lot of stuff we get in is scratched af


----------



## Loriii (Aug 9, 2018)

Yay for physical copy! And wow, it's been a decade since I've first played and finished this game  



Spoiler


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Aug 10, 2018)

I got Avengers Infinity War on digital. I also got a heap of Funko Pop! Vinyls


----------



## Loriii (Aug 10, 2018)

Got Splatoon cover for my joycons (with different design) and bought Okami HD digitally.



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2018)

bought an itunes gift card as a bday gift for a friend, and some soap bubbles


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 11, 2018)

master.leor said:


> Got Splatoon cover for my joycons (with different design) and bought Okami HD digitally.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



They look sweet 


I decided to get that second copy of Animal Crossing, but also brought the 2DS console with it haha. It was too cheap to pass up 



Spoiler


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 12, 2018)

*coughs up some blood*


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Aug 12, 2018)

I just got a sore throat


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 13, 2018)

figs


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 14, 2018)

I got to open some bday gifts early and I got SSB4 (I’m coming for you, smashville on TBT!) some amiibo cards, two amiibo figures, a fidget spinner lolipop, a $25 Amazon gift card, a $10 Nintendo EShop gift card, and some Dino chop sticks, and on my actuall bday I might get a few more things.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2018)

Bought a long smoking pipe(not actually gonna use it I just like the native north/south American aesthetics to it) and a ceramics turt at work yesterday


----------



## StrayBluet (Aug 17, 2018)

I just got a pretzel.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2018)

Bought a pair of flowery clogs, a shirt, and a Peruvian(?) piece of cloth at work...rip walletino


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2018)

Got some painting supplies, gonna make some smol art for a fren:3


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2018)

Got a new printer recently and a signed Baseball cap.


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Aug 23, 2018)

Just got a deal on some Sanrio amiibo cards~


----------



## sigh (Aug 24, 2018)

my mom & grandma sent me a new android cellphone in the mail and i just got it today, it's already activated and everything. i'm so shocked like? it's amazing, i honestly don't deserve it lmao. but now i'll be able to keep in touch and ah i'm so happy


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 24, 2018)

My 18/19 diary arrived in the mail today, apparently I'm going to be more organised next year.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 24, 2018)

ZeldaJune said:


> I just got a pretzel.



You're so me. 

BTW I got some dlc fighters for ssb!


----------



## Loriii (Aug 25, 2018)

I just got this cute, adorable game today 




Spoiler


----------



## hestu (Sep 1, 2018)

Got Monster Hunters for Switch and my Bose wireless headphones came today in the mail!!


----------



## Dormire (Sep 2, 2018)

I got Jolibee food. Yum.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 2, 2018)

Earlier today I ordered Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire and Super Mario Galaxy 2!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 2, 2018)

Been picking up some clothes and stuff at work, as well as getting a digital copy of Persona Q  Also got a new canvas some days ago so I can paint, ay.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 2, 2018)

I meant to post this a few days ago, but I got a large Zelda OOT3D poster and a large Back to the Future poster a few days ago. They're really awesome!

EDIT: Here's what they look like:

 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyrule_Crossing said:


> Earlier today I ordered Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire and Super Mario Galaxy 2!


BOTH OF THOSE GAMES ARE AWESOMEEEEEE

You have good taste my friend


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 2, 2018)

I got We Happy Few.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 6, 2018)

I picked these up from the record shop yesterday evening



I was really happy to find that Genesis record since it has extended versions of two songs from the album, and I'd been considering buying the Hair soundtrack for a while but I finally went through with it yesterday since it was still there.


----------



## buniichu (Sep 6, 2018)

i got a new a 2018 Miku figure collectible, & a monthly box of goodies from kawaiibox from my mailbox. >3<


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2018)

Caved in and bought some flat cord rainbow Pride earphones that supposedly won't tangle up every. single. darn. time I wanna listen to stuff.

Also bought a wooden watch yesterday.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 21, 2018)

I got two of the three Odyssey amiibos!


Now I can be wedding boi lmaooooo 
I hear that there's a lot of amiibos at Kohls and Meijer so next weekend I'm gonna go hunt for some more ^^

I also got an Emerson, Lake, and Palmer album on vinyl. Apparently it's really good, I'm gonna go back to the record store tomorrow and listen to it (since I don't have a record player in my dorm yet).

- - - Post Merge - - -

I ALSO GOT A SHINY BULBASAUR ON POKEMON GO EARLIER

Today was a great day


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2018)

Got some red hair dye today, so hopefully getting that done tomorrow.

Also bought a wind/rain jacket at work yesterday, along with some fake flowers to put in my hat


----------



## BenPlusAC (Sep 23, 2018)

I got a silver mailbox.


----------



## Tri (Sep 24, 2018)

Getting BotW, Odyssey and Splat2 tomorrow in the mail (they were all on sale, gift from my bf <3) and a refurbished Switch by October : D


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2018)

Bought another brand of red dye, hopefully it'll last better whenever I have time to try again, first one was either worthless or I've dead hair/glass hair so yeahh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 24, 2018)

Picked up this 1970s rotary phone from a local antique store earlier today for $18.



I've been wanting one for a long time and for some reason they all seem to be like $40, so this was a nice find. But the people who sold it to me said they weren't sure if it worked or not, and if it didn't they would give me a refund.

But now I gotta figure out where the darned landline outlet is in this dorm room...


----------



## Imbri (Sep 30, 2018)

I got some custom Funko dolls earlier this week, but I wasn't able to unpack them until last night.

First, the box. I got a reflection while taking the front, but look at the back! It's the scene the dolls are based off of, and is amazing!





Now, the dolls.





The detail is really wonderful. It's hard to see here, but her blouse is actually done with a flowered lace pattern. It was a once-in-a-lifetime thing, but definitely worth it. I've loved the books since I was a wee lass, and the miniseries since it first aired on the Disney Channel, back in the mid-80s.

Just need to find a kitty-safe spot for them!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2018)

Picked up some clothes at work including this fab faux fur bucket hat  And got some books too. Nope I don't buy too many cheap lol xD


----------



## cIementine (Sep 30, 2018)

this month i bought this really nice cord jacket from urban, a bunch of jumpers and some gingham trousers from forever 21, shadow of the tomb raider and spider-man plus new glasses and contacts yesterday!!


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 30, 2018)

Got this from McDonald's


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 30, 2018)

A headache ;D

Lol jk, some groceries?


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 6, 2018)

Never mind, sorry!


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 10, 2018)

New headphones came in the mail today, stuck with a cord this time as Bluetooth seems to be problematic...
They're comfortable and working good.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 16, 2018)

I got Monster Hunter World


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 18, 2018)

Groceries and a BBQ chicken sub from Wawa. But afraid to eat anything now with how I've been feeling. Oh and Punchy this morning!


----------



## Chris (Oct 20, 2018)

Pierrot needed a friend.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2018)

Tina said:


> Pierrot needed a friend.



Awww, so cute! Way cuter than Pierrot 
--

Anyway picked up a leather handbag with flowers on it at work yesterday(with a matching wallet included), some smol turtle figurines, a bracelet with peace sign hanging around it, and a compilation CD with The Mamas & The Papas.

I don't buy CDs in particular often but when I do I get great stuff


----------



## Wholockian (Oct 20, 2018)

I bought a 'Nelson and Murdock: Avocados at Law' shirt. Best ?12 ever spent.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 25, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> Long post here, birthday "haul" and some other stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omgg those sphere's are gorgeous  labradorite is such a gorgeous, reflective stone, I wouldn't stop playing with that sphere xD


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 27, 2018)

I got a Nintendo Switch! Finally, after all the wait I was able today to pick one up. It's amazing,
I'm in love with this console. As for the games, I picked up Mario Kart 8 Deluxe and Splatoon 2.
Now I can finally play some Splatfests myself. :')


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2018)

Picked up a necklace and a 7" vinyl single (one with Buffy Sainte-Marie) at a second hand store. Pretty neat to find nice music at those though because a lot of time it's just christian music, old people music or classic stuff, so yeah


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 28, 2018)

got candy from the party yesterday that I will not eat
ok ik that doesn't really count


----------



## koopasta (Oct 30, 2018)

I received some very old National Geographic magazines! The oldest is January 1925 and the newest is February 1947, though almost all of them are from 1925 or 1926. With my love for the 20s, I had to have them when my friend said that she was giving them away.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 30, 2018)

I got a new barbie outfit for my doll to go on display and I got a new blanket that has wolves on it and its very soft.
Now I can sleep more re-laxly cause I couldn't sleep  very well because I had a blanket that was kinda soft but it collects lots of hair very easily also do have a dog and my old blanket was pretty old.
But my new blanket doesn't collect hair


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 30, 2018)

got a pumpkin spice latte from Starbucks today for the 3rd time this season


----------



## StrayBluet (Oct 31, 2018)

Just got the Lucky Collectible! It's my first too!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2018)

bought a 60s dress, a john lennon compilation cd, and denim vest from work  dunno if you can remove iron on patches and put them on another garment but eh worst case i'll just sew em on.


----------



## Korichi (Oct 31, 2018)

I got... this!! 



My father gave it to me when he visited. It?s supposed to be a cat halloween decoration, but it has no ears, whiskers, and one of it?s eyes fell off.. But it looks hilarious and I love it. ;7;


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 31, 2018)

*Korichi *
What a quirky find, simply lovely.
Also, you'll have to go advanced, manage attachments, then "x" out the pic if you'd like to remove the extra.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 31, 2018)

I forgot to post this but I got a die-cast model of the DeLorean from the first BTTF movie on Saturday. It's p lit.



Spoiler: pic


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 31, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I forgot to post this but I got a die-cast model of the DeLorean from the first BTTF movie on Saturday. It's p lit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW NICEEE
I love cars irl so I do love that new display toy you have.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 4, 2018)

Just picked this up today for $80. Box is in great shape, includes both manuals which are also in fantastic condition. And the game itself is in great condition as well.




I've been dying to get Super Mario 64 in the original box but I believe this is the next best thing


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

Just ordered Breath of the Wild today. Can't wait!


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 5, 2018)

Finally, I have obtained a Chandelure plush! I have wanted this for a long time, and was able to find one at my local gaming store. It's not perfect, but the face is quite well made and it has a hook, allowing it to be hung from your ceiling like a real chandelier.



I also got a Misdreavus and Winged Pikmin plush. Needless to say, my day has been a pretty good one.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 6, 2018)

*MapleSilver* 
Very spoop but cute!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 6, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> Finally, I have obtained a Chandelure plush! I have wanted this for a long time, and was able to find one at my local gaming store. It's not perfect, but the face is quite well made and it has a hook, allowing it to be hung from your ceiling like a real chandelier.
> 
> View attachment 221611
> 
> I also got a Misdreavus and Winged Pikmin plush. Needless to say, my day has been a pretty good one.



Banned for owning a possessed, demonized chandelier and taking it out in public.


----------



## hestu (Nov 11, 2018)

Got a tattoo in memory in my dad who passed away. The image is from a picture of us when I was little, and the text is his handwriting from my 3rd birthday card.



Spoiler: pic


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 12, 2018)

I've got the christmas presents for my boyfriend today, yay!


----------



## rianne (Nov 12, 2018)

I got my partner his early Christmas gift of a sleek new bag (he got me a 2DSXL a few months ago). c: One less person to fret over this holiday season. I also got myself a new foundation powder.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 12, 2018)

I got a pair of socks that say "what up succa" and have succulents on them


----------



## Loriii (Nov 16, 2018)

We just got unit #8


----------



## Nadene (Nov 16, 2018)

..got some apple sauce for breakfast....​


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 17, 2018)

I got a kitty!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2018)

most recently i picked up an Indonesian batik dress and some hippie messenger bag, looks like it's from India or inspired the least.


----------



## Loriii (Nov 20, 2018)

Got the SSB procon a bit early! Also bought the Mario Party bundle mainly for the joycons 









....then I just got this bad boy today  













(Just gonna edit since I'm still the last person who posted lol)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 21, 2018)

I finally got my hands on a blanket scarf and I'm already in love with it


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 21, 2018)

I got a new friend on the switch....today


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 22, 2018)

Got super big Chinese fried chicken dinner box,
which made my be





burp=3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 24, 2018)

I got a copy of Spyro Reignited today! It was 25% off so I figured I would get it now instead of waiting for another time (what better time than Black Friday???)
I also got a cute little Spyro keychain, not sure where I'm gonna hang it yet. I love it ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2018)

the three OG spyro games are best.. okay literally any spyro before a new beginning though, why did they have to suck so hard after that??

anyways, got this pink crochet-ish dress at work yesterday, and earlier this week i picked up a blue blouse with birbs and flowers on it, and a cozy hippie hoodie. and got myself puyo puyo tetris on steam.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 24, 2018)

Got my advent calendar :3


----------



## koopasta (Nov 24, 2018)

Got some blackhead strips because my breakouts are uncontrollable.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 26, 2018)

After more than 4 years of having no real kitchen.. today it finally arrived, woop woop!
Sadly I'll have to finish painting the walls first and put the new ground before we 
can build up the kitchen. But at least it's already there!


----------



## rianne (Nov 27, 2018)

Eeeee finally. I've had Alolan Ninetales from the Pok?mon Center Mega Tokyo but of course Vulpix was sold out while I was there. So now I have my NA Alolan Vulpix. (,: As always, fantastic quality.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 27, 2018)

*rianne *
Really cute.  Did you post the Ninetales here too?


----------



## rianne (Nov 27, 2018)

*Snowesque*

(,: Right? I agree. & ah no, I got the Ninetales months ago along with a snow festival edition Popplio and Mario x Pikachu special edition but didn't post about it.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 27, 2018)

@rianne so cute!

I got just dance 2019 and Tekken 7! finallyyyy!!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 4, 2018)

I finally got an essential oil diffuser!






and omg it is the best purchase I've made in a while, it's so calming and smells so good <3


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 4, 2018)

Got a Switch finally with Lets Go Eevee, BOTW, Splatoon 2 and have Smash on pre-order!!!


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 5, 2018)

More work and headache!!! So exciting!


----------



## Loriii (Dec 7, 2018)

Got SSBU bundle today, so yeah, I finally got the big 3  (two of them having physical copy of the game)


----------



## koopasta (Dec 7, 2018)

I just got some late 1960s magazines on model trains lol. Adding to my vintage magazine collection! Not as old as my 1925 National Geographic magizines, but still very cooll!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2018)

^coooool beans i love old magazines man

also bought a cool 60s painting at work real cheap  i'll maybe edit in a pic laters


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 7, 2018)

Yay it's here guys
Sorry it's sideways


----------



## Dim (Dec 7, 2018)

Game + Poster


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 7, 2018)

Hell yeah joining the Smash gang
Got it yesterday morning, but didn't have time to post before work!






large image oops
I'm in love <3


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2018)

*master.leor*
The holy trinity.  Looking forward to seeing the Animal Crossing Switch in your collection soon. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

*koopasta *
Cool collection! I've always been envious of people who have collections of older books, the detail in the leather work is astounding.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*honeyaura*, *Nox*, *MayorOfMagix* 
Nice! I hope you all are enjoying the game.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 19, 2018)

I finally got stardew valley!! Can't wait to waste hundreds of hours in that game


----------



## rianne (Dec 21, 2018)

I swear that I get more than just plushies but it's just what's been poppin' lately. 






Saw these and just _had_ to get them. 






I also snagged a planner/agenda for the new year:


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2018)

omg i love that agenda/planner thing, what series is it from? :000

got some xmas/bday gifts and candy from grandma  not gonna open the gifts yet obviously lol


----------



## rianne (Dec 21, 2018)

Sheila said:


> omg i love that agenda/planner thing, what series is it from? :000
> 
> got some xmas/bday gifts and candy from grandma  not gonna open the gifts yet obviously lol



It's Castle in the Sky. Perfect size to just toss in your bag too. (,: 

I was deciding between this one, a Jiji one, and a really cute brown pleather one with Pikachu & Eevee on it. I liked this one the most because it was a daily planner/agenda vs. a lined pages journal with the monthly calendar before said lined pages.

How the inside looks


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 22, 2018)

I got quite a few things yesterday, but these 3 in the pic were the highlight of my shopping trip. My first SSB and Animal Crossing amiibos, and the ? block has candy coins inside of it! 
I also got a Star Wars shirt yesterday even though I've never seen the movies (ughh I need to watch those with my brother soon!!) Idk my dad got it for me. 


I also got some Christmas gifts for my cousin I'm gonna visit in a few days


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 27, 2018)

some post-christmas christmas money shopping


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2018)

I went and bought a new Wii since my old one is bricked and I've been wanting a new one for a while. Plus I just got some money for Christmas so I figured I would spend it on something I really wanted.

Also, I just got a Yoshi Egg collectible!! I've been wanting one of these for quite a long time, and I'm so grateful that the user RedTropicalPeachyFish was kind enough to give it to me!


----------



## moonford (Dec 28, 2018)

i got pringles and i r happy about it


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 29, 2018)

moonford said:


> i got pringles and i r happy about it



You're my favourite person. 

Got new earphones.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2018)

moonford said:


> i got pringles and i r happy about it



pringles are awesome especially spicy one together wish raspberry soda.
--

anyways, got a new pair of jeans from H&M since I got some gift cards from there for xmas. That's sadly one thing I hardly buy second hand because if you want like flared ones they hardly appear. And if you want better and expensive non-used new they cost like $300 with some hippie prints you can make urself lmao. And I have to give kudos to H&M for often having cheaper flare jeans bc it's the only thing I wear man.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2018)

I got two new lovely furbabies!! ♡


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 30, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I got two new lovely furbabies!! ♡
> 
> View attachment 222909



Ah they're so adorable. What breed are they? They look a bit like Norwegian Forest cats to me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> Ah they're so adorable. What breed are they? They look a bit like Norwegian Forest cats to me.



They're prob just mixed breed, since I got them from a friend of my mom's. But yeah, they do look like Norwegian Forest Cats. They're both males and I'm assuming they're gonna get pretty big!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I got two new lovely furbabies!! ♡
> 
> View attachment 222909



awwwwwww <3 so cute send me one

also yeah got a crapton of ralts on my US game lol


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 4, 2019)

mario & wario


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2019)

^nice stuff.

played through some of WW gold but since the gyro/motion sensor on the 3ds is the worst I've played it I didn't bother to finish it.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 5, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> mario & wario



Omgg there's a Mario nendodroid?? I neeeed it ><


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 7, 2019)

I got this book this past weekend. Written in 1916, it gives a fascinating view of nativist thought in the United States during the Great War. That, and it's a nice little piece of history too.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 9, 2019)

Finally got MK8 Deluxe! My first MK game since MK Double Dash or DS <3

*@HistoryH22*: WHOA THAT'S AWESOME, and it looks like it's in great shape too!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 11, 2019)

I've got two new Spraypaint colours, woop woop =)


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 11, 2019)

I bought all 50 welcome amiibo cards :'D It was kind of an impulsive buy after being so frustrated that my router wont connect to my 3ds for a month now.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 11, 2019)

dizzy bone said:


> I bought all 50 welcome amiibo cards :'D It was kind of an impulsive buy after being so frustrated that my router wont connect to my 3ds for a month now.



Haha, that’s awesome! How much did they cost? I’ve been thinking of getting a couple with villagers/items I wanted, but man, they’re always pretty expensive.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2019)

dizzy bone said:


> I bought all 50 welcome amiibo cards :'D It was kind of an impulsive buy after being so frustrated that my router wont connect to my 3ds for a month now.



omk lucky there are some i want but when i ordered packs i got like 87 dobies fml lol
-

been picking up some stuff at work; a 70s curtain set, small 70s tablecloth, some clay/plastic turtles, and an alpaca wool vest


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 11, 2019)

Lady Timpani said:


> Haha, that’s awesome! How much did they cost? I’ve been thinking of getting a couple with villagers/items I wanted, but man, they’re always pretty expensive.



I got mine for around 128 bucks and free shipping. I know that's a bit excessive for the full set, but I've always wanted to get the cards at some point and that seemed to be the cheapest I found on ebay haha :'D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> omk lucky there are some i want but when i ordered packs i got like 87 dobies fml lol
> -
> 
> been picking up some stuff at work; a 70s curtain set, small 70s tablecloth, some clay/plastic turtles, and an alpaca wool vest



haha thats why i was worried about ordering packs and just splurged on a set. I didn't get anything for xmas so this is my present to myself


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2019)

^yeah they are pretty expensive now that not every place is selling them and you only get so few in each pack with doubles.. hella nice though.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 11, 2019)

Sheila said:


> ^yeah they are pretty expensive now that not every place is selling them and you only get so few in each pack with doubles.. hella nice though.



I saw a couple sellers doing the full 50 but the prices were so different. Some were wayyy more expensive. Also, this dude seemed to be the only one who would ship to Cambodia, as not a lot of people want to risk shipping here because our postal system is so crap (I'm sure you know since it's the same for you bahaha)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2019)

dizzy bone said:


> I saw a couple sellers doing the full 50 but the prices were so different. Some were wayyy more expensive. Also, this dude seemed to be the only one who would ship to Cambodia, as not a lot of people want to risk shipping here because our postal system is so crap (I'm sure you know since it's the same for you bahaha)



Oh yeah our mail system with foreign things outside EU is just so crappy yet I still order lmao I suck.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 13, 2019)

Postman just gave me this
ffmgjjhhngglahhagal☆＃P＠?♪...*!!*♥​


----------



## Dim (Jan 16, 2019)

I got Tales of Vesperia for Nintendo Switch and I got a cool Kirby shirt that was on sale for $10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2019)

Sheila said:


> been picking up some stuff at work; a 70s curtain set, small 70s tablecloth, some clay/plastic turtles, and an alpaca wool vest


That sounds awesome!!

-

I got Kyogre and Groudon from raids on Pokemon GO today, and a Suicune with 100% perfect IVs! 

I also got the Journey Greatest Hits album on CD and there's only 3 songs on there I don't know. I'll have to get my portable CD player from home so I can listen to it.


----------



## Chris (Jan 19, 2019)

I broke my no clutter/random crap rule. This Alphinaud Leveilleur figurine was too cute to pass up.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 19, 2019)

I've finally found a blue lightswitch for my cat's room. 
I was super excited and all.. until I realised it's a doubleplug that I needed, to a single one...


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 19, 2019)

Tina said:


> I broke my no clutter/random crap rule. This Alphinaud Leveilleur figurine was too cute to pass up.



Very nice figure


----------



## Zane (Jan 22, 2019)

can u tell it's my baby





I just got the cons and the dock cover :D


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 28, 2019)

Another book for my collection! This one is from 1917.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 28, 2019)

I got luxury party stuff for the sims 4 since it was half off


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 28, 2019)

It's finally delivered!! Evee Tamagochi~!
Looks like it has 2 another own evolution than those in the game.
Also it did cost me zero bucks! which is nice~ Bravo Amazon points.


----------



## Loriii (Jan 29, 2019)

After 13 long years, I can finally have closure


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2019)

Found two LP's at work yesterday when I went in for a meeting; Sunfighter with Paul Kantner & Grace Slick, and "The Best of Joan C. Baez" with Joan Baez  How do ppl not buy them and even more why do they give em awayyyyy. Think the first even included a poster


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 2, 2019)

I bought some clown dolls online earlier.


----------



## Zane (Feb 2, 2019)

Buttonsy said:


> I bought some clown dolls online earlier.



What kind?? :0 (I have a tiny collection of Poter wind-up clowns, they're so cute)


----------



## Dim (Feb 4, 2019)

Got me a Charizard amiibo and ACNL welcome amiibo cards.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 6, 2019)

ordered some clothes on amazon


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 8, 2019)

got a new pc like a week ago


----------



## Chris (Feb 9, 2019)

After trying several badly edited eBooks over the years I finally caved and bought a quality hardback copy of Poe's complete work. It might be a bit bulky to read on the train though.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 15, 2019)

Someone just gave me this chocolates box ♥


----------



## Chris (Feb 16, 2019)

Treated myself with a new tattoo on a whim yesterday. I love it. 


Spoiler: ignore swelling & hair thanks.


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 16, 2019)

I bought a fancy chocolate bar to split with my Mom on Valentine's day!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 17, 2019)

Today my girl walked to me after the lunch, and gave me something like a small paper bag with shy smile, saying "I'll give you belated Valentine's Day present."






When I opened it, it had another paper bag. And when I opened it, there was another paper bag in it. And when I (so on.) Sort of paper bag matryoshka! lol
And, when I opened the last paper bag... I found something small and shiny in there. It was a necklace that I saw somewhere when I and she were shopping, and on my mind since then. She said, "cuz you said it was so cute. And I wanted to give you something nice."
You, baby,,, you are always no change, gentle and caring.
Arigato.




Spoiler:  











​


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 17, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Today my girl walked to me after the lunch, and gave me something like a small paper bag with shy smile, saying "I'll give you belated Valentine's Day present."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That’s sooo precious.. Looks good on you! (you’re so cute!!!!)


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 17, 2019)

Tina said:


> Treated myself with a new tattoo on a whim yesterday. I love it. &#55357;&#56740;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ignore swelling & hair thanks.



ahhh that's so gorgeous Tina! Makes me want to get another one xD


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 17, 2019)

dizzy bone said:


> That’s sooo precious.. Looks good on you! (you’re so cute!!!!)


Yes, precious, thank you~ <3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2019)

Found some books at a second hand store (two by Peter Weiss I've been wanting, and the third one was Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, which I've also been wanting, ayy). Also found Jefferson Airplane's Bark on vinyl for like $10 ayy in some weird recordstore I found randomly.


----------



## Dim (Feb 20, 2019)

Marshadow <3


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 20, 2019)

Got some potpourri to decorate my candle tray, purple moss, fake plants (also including purple) a chalkboard pot, a round glass pot and a skinny glass vase for flowers, and also some jewelry teardrop beads.

Oh! And 2 decrotive boxes on sale. Actually alot of the stuff I got on sale, most was 40% off.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 23, 2019)

buncha new clothes!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 28, 2019)

Last night I gave in and finally bought the SMB Encyclopedia at the local comic shop. Honestly it's one of the greatest things I've ever bought, my child self would be very proud of me right now.


I told my friend this book is now my bible lol


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 2, 2019)

it's my brother's birthday, so naturally, I got some CDs


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 6, 2019)

● Someone made this handcraft magnet that's disguised as chocolates and gave it to me. ●​


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 7, 2019)

I got a new hoodie and nice boots!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 10, 2019)

Someone just visited me gave me this "*get better soon*" sweets gift.
The box had colorful fruits macaroons.
The bag one had chocolates in it. (!!! again!?)
I feel like I've been always being given something sweet lately...​


----------



## Dim (Mar 18, 2019)

More Marshadow? Yes yes!


----------



## Chris (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm sad. So this happened. 







/retail-therapy


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2019)

Got a new hat some days ago, gonna take a pic of me in it once I get my haircut on Monday :>

Also bought a crochet retro top and some retro shorts at my old workplace.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 23, 2019)

My boyfriend brought me a Hot Dog.. I wanted one so badly after I've watched
a Hot Dog Gadgets video from CrazyRussianHacker.. so that made my day!


----------



## maple22 (Mar 26, 2019)

i got a new pair of tennis shoes!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2019)

got flowery boots and a new haircut the past few days.. and groceries lol


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 27, 2019)

Got this gem


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 30, 2019)

^^I LOVE THATTTTT




So apparently...

My parents bought me a Nintendo Switch??!??!?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2019)

https://pinocchiop.booth.pm/items/1299062

I got this


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2019)

Bought a flowery vintage dress at old workplace :3 Poor guy had to undress the mannequin though lolol


----------



## maple22 (Apr 4, 2019)

I just got the full-size versions of the skincare products my derm prescribed + a new body wash


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 5, 2019)

Spoiler: My Switch!











My dad brought me my Switch today since I won't be able to go home this weekend. Haven't been able to play SMO yet, but I will tomorrow!

Also I bought a bunch of food earlier, and I got some red Mtn Dew and jambalaya. I'm a happy child ♡

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO!! I got my new car today and rode around in it. It's really sweet! It's a 2007 VW Beetle, red with a black rag top (my school colors!). I'm gonna work on getting my license when school is out so I can drive it in style!


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 9, 2019)

The Eevee plush I ordered just recently arrived today! It's so fluffy and pleasant to hold.



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2019)

@sm64 dont forget to paint it so u get a hippie van 

also ehh not much just groceries


----------



## Dim (Apr 15, 2019)

:3


Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2019)

Picked up some vinyls today; "Volunteers", and "Surrealistic Pillow" with Jefferson Airplane(both were German OG's so kinda costy but bruh been wanting them). Also a vinyl from Guinea-Bissau I been wanting 5ever too.


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 17, 2019)

I got these cuties last week <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 19, 2019)

My mom got me this stuff lol
Ngl I actually like it, especially the watch cause it says Super Mario 64 DS (and on one of the bands the DS is cut off so it's even better) though I prob won't wear it cause I already have a nice watch. I might use the wallet for my change though >:3


----------



## Starrynight44 (Apr 23, 2019)

I got stardew valley today i wanna play it but its taking forever to download


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2019)

I got a new pair of glasses that I actually like this time around!


----------



## petaltail (Apr 24, 2019)

the most recent thing i got was a pair of black knee-slash jeans! before getting them i actually didn't have any black ones so it's kinda refreshing to wear different-coloured jeans now lol


----------



## carackobama (Apr 24, 2019)

My best friend has been having a hard time lately and I wanted to get something to cheer her up, so I bought us twinning Marceline and Princess Bubblegum pins as we always say that we’re just like them <3 (hers is Marceline and mine is PB)


----------



## piske (Apr 24, 2019)

It’s admin day, and I’m an admin, and I wasn’t expecting anything, but my boss got me an orchid (!) and a co-worker brought each one of us a bouquet of tulips. <3


----------



## Chris (Apr 25, 2019)

I swear I'm an adult.


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 25, 2019)

Technically my partner's doll, but we've finally been able to display her now that we've moved.


Spoiler: Sweet lil bean warning


----------



## Sophie23 (May 11, 2019)

Got this yesterday~


----------



## Tee-Tee (May 12, 2019)

Got these for my birthday! Can't be happier c:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 12, 2019)

I got a weighted blanket today! It's 48x72 in and it weighs 15 lbs. Can't wait to sleep under it tonight!



Also a cat for your viewing pleasure (yes, that's Ash. He wanted to hurry up and cover my new blanket in his hair lmao).


----------



## Stella-Io (May 12, 2019)

Got some gravel and ocean glass looking stones from the pet store to make plant arrangements. Much needed little rocks.


----------



## DragoDrago (May 13, 2019)

Vogue and water from Sainsbury's haha


----------



## Romaki (May 30, 2019)

Got some perler beads, made some pixel art. :3


Spoiler: Pictures










I can't afford AC merch, so it's nice to make some myself lol.


----------



## rianne (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2019)

Mom got me some candy, undies, fluffy socks/slippers, and a pig unicorn round plush now when she got back from her mini vacay


----------



## gobby (Jun 3, 2019)

rianne said:


>



Very jealous of the backpack!


----------



## rianne (Jun 3, 2019)

gobby said:


> Very jealous of the backpack!



& I got it for under $40 (down from $171---it was on clearance + my partner has employee discount). Perfect size too! 
;_____;


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 3, 2019)

Got some fake plants, more fake plants, a lavender wreath and a (fake) Amythest style charm for a necklace.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 4, 2019)

I can't find a picture of it, a Disney pin from a cruise line of Goofy, very funny.

-found it.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 4, 2019)

I got 5 pairs of pants for $22 dollars. jcp clearance section ftw!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 14, 2019)

New plushes!






I got Absol because it's my second favorite Dark type and I don't see it for sale very often. Phanpy is a cute elephant and I like elephants. One of my favorite Ground types.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 14, 2019)

I got a really cheap shirt that looks nice


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 14, 2019)

The day after my birthday I got eight NES games, Pilotwings for the SNES, and some PS4 games/Blu-Ray movie for my mom, all for $15.

But now it's made me remember how shotty the original NES is in terms of reading the cartridges lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> New plushes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaa both are so cute! I really like the Absol one ;;

Anyways, got a red/white paisley dress earlier this week @ my old work practice place.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jul 9, 2019)

It's finally delivered!!
The Korean cosmetics from "Etude House"! Yay!!
The eye color palette has various 10 pinks in one case, be hold, the palette name Peach Farm!
And the face powder that milds down the oil, which has THE COCA COLA packageeee on it!!!




Spoiler:  









When put on eyelids : on me





: on my girl


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 9, 2019)

My boyfriend ordered some Tassimo drinks, they arrived now. <:


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2019)

Got a pair of hippie print jeans the other week. And I bought a Pride flag keyring and a 70s paisley shirt yesterday 

(waiting for my other shirts yes)


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 9, 2019)

i got a attack on titan season 2 dank shirt for 50 cents lmao


----------



## tanisha23 (Jul 9, 2019)

My friend purchased me a new 3ds charger, and a 2nd copy of ACNL. I know it's a little close to the release of NH, but I felt like I needed it.


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 9, 2019)

eeeek! i just got the vinyl album of my favorite album!


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 9, 2019)

i just got a rly cool star note (a 1 dollar bill with a green star at the end of the serial number)


----------



## maple22 (Jul 10, 2019)

just got some cheap folders & composition books from Office Depot


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2019)

I got a Nintendo Switch and Super Smash Bros. Ultimate, lmao


----------



## Loriii (Jul 27, 2019)

Literally, my  first Switch-related purchase this year. Box is surprisingly huge and heavy!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 28, 2019)

I got a new pack of cat litter! 
I mean, I won't post a picture of it, I will save you the poop image. :3


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jul 28, 2019)

Looks like I'm given a little piece of trust from someone who's been on my mind these past weeks.
I'm just hoping for your wellness, and want you stay alive. I want you be comfortable and live your everyday. That is what I wish and I really do, baby.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 31, 2019)

Picked this up at Walmart for a decent price. It's weird cause I didn't see any other Amiibos anywhere in the store, and this one was on clearance. I wasn't even sure if I wanted it but my friend told me to get it cause it's so cheap, plus it's a very nice looking figurine too.

Guess who has ten amiibos now! (Still not enough lmao)


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Aug 11, 2019)

Fiiiiinally got a new Air Conditioneeeeer!! Had my ex buy it. I can't keep dying for the heat like this everyday.
Also bought an iPad pro & the pencil to spare with my baby girl. It ate quite some piece of my savings though.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Picked this up at Walmart for a decent price. It's weird cause I didn't see any other Amiibos anywhere in the store, and this one was on clearance. I wasn't even sure if I wanted it but my friend told me to get it cause it's so cheap, plus it's a very nice looking figurine too.
> 
> Guess who has ten amiibos now! (Still not enough lmao)



Nice. I saw ONE amiibo in store today at gamestop but it was ken.... bruh no use lol.

anyway picked up a nice white dress(i usually dont wear white, but this was cool) on sale, now it was like $15 used to be like $99 brah.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 16, 2019)

Popped out to get some milk and bread


----------



## buniichu (Aug 16, 2019)

I recently gotten a rilakkuma plush from my local anime store x3, but still on a hunt for amiibo cards, wish me luck! ;w;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 23, 2019)

I finally got my hands on copies of Back to the Future and Ghostbusters for the NES. I've been wanting these games for years, so it feels satisfying to finally add them to my collection (even if they do suck lol).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 26, 2019)

I got a beautiful Shiny Umbreon plushie and YALL GOTTA SEE IT OMG IT'S SO AMAZING v__v



I named him Salem after my Shiny Umbreon on Omega Ruby


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 27, 2019)

Was blessed with a package of Star Crunches and Cosmic Brownies for my shift at work! ^o^ 

Don't know if this counts, but I'm going to be investing in another Nintendo Switch (for my brothers, since I kinda... stole theirs). I'll probably also be purchasing an anniversary currency package on my favorite rhythm game, as the 2nd anniv is coming up literally around 11 PM EST on the 27th! And. I get paid today! So, that's awesome!!!​


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 27, 2019)

Iiiiiiiii got some rum in peach iced tea and cookies. 

Am I allowed to say I have rum here? lol


----------



## Dim (Aug 28, 2019)

I actually got these a while ago. I am not one to collect stuff but I've kinda gotten into some of these smash amiibos. Really hoping to get Squirtle, Ivysaur, and Snake when they release!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 29, 2019)

I got my first fairy kei harajuku-esque outfit today! I bought it online, although it won't ship until the 4th of September, since the vendors are currently at San Japan (an anime convention, I think).

I also purchased a realm subscription for Minecraft, so I can play with all my friends without having to be on a widely ranged multiplayer server owo!​


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2019)

YunaMoon said:


> Iiiiiiiii got some rum in peach iced tea and cookies.
> 
> Am I allowed to say I have rum here? lol



lol yeah i think  

anyways ordered this super pretty somewhat expensive dress but it's cool and i got money. also sold off some old games so got some money on my account soon  and waiting for a phone wallet


----------



## Oldcatlady (Sep 7, 2019)

My boyfriend won me this huge hedgehog plushie! I just realized it?s based off my favourite hedgehog azuki too which makes it even more perfect

plushie


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 7, 2019)

Oldcatlady said:


> My boyfriend won me this huge hedgehog plushie! I just realized it’s based off my favourite hedgehog azuki too which makes it even more perfect
> 
> plushie



Omg that is so cute! It looks so huggable♡

I got a WATCH. Yeah not sure exciting _but_ my last one broke at work and my arm has felt naked without wearing a watch these last 2 days. Finally, my arm can be complete again. It's a pretty purple too.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2019)

Splurged on another expensive dress but so worth, the one who makes them is hella talented lady. 

Also bought like a compression "sock" for my knee cause it's feeling like Katherine, 85 lately. Felt a bit weird at first when I took it on for a walk but then it was just good feels so yhea!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2019)

Spoiler











Received new headphones in the mail today for watching anime and listening to music!


----------



## Chris (Sep 14, 2019)

I spent too much money today.


----------



## Loriii (Sep 14, 2019)

I've been wanting to play the new Gears of War so I got this Xbox One X bundle today


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Sep 15, 2019)

Got the S version of BTS' Love Yourself Answer today. My photocard was Jungkook!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 20, 2019)

I got my KDA Akali and Star Guardian Soraka Figure, yaaaaaaay <3
Soraka was sold out just after I bought mine and won't come back anytime soon to be bought, so I am very glad that I got one!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2019)

Bought a black men's hat  Not 100% the one I wanted but it will work for the purpose and it was cheap since the inside was fixed a bit. Also bought some yarn, a large af coffee mug and some fake flowers.


----------



## auroral (Sep 20, 2019)

I got a new computer finally today! ;v; My mac died on me after a good 7 years last month may it rest in peace. Switching back to a windows computer is kinda nerve-wracking but!!! I'm excited!!


----------



## rianne (Oct 2, 2019)

New laptop.  Pls excuse the fingerprints all over it lol.


----------



## maple22 (Oct 4, 2019)

I got a new shirt today. I also got my English textbook yesterday...


----------



## Chris (Oct 15, 2019)

new shoes


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> new shoes &#55357;&#56740;



Ayy looking good <3 Love those bat wings, and your tattoos


----------



## Aquari (Oct 15, 2019)

I got rilakkuma in a donut plush


----------



## Saylor (Oct 16, 2019)

Spoiler












this is the best thing I've ever owned


----------



## Bcat (Oct 17, 2019)

Spoiler: Please appreciate my new dress I got as an early birthday present <3


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 17, 2019)

I just ate shrimp and grits, it had crab gravy and was dope. I love being in the south


----------



## mogyay (Oct 17, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Spoiler: Please appreciate my new dress I got as an early birthday present <3



dang that's a gorgeous dress! you look great!

i got an asos order today, i'm too lazy to take picture but got new pyjamas, a new hat and a make up palette


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 19, 2019)

Dinner sorted



Spoiler


----------



## Hat' (Oct 19, 2019)

I got a Red Velvet Selfie Book! My friends gifted it to me for my birthday! It's so cute I love it!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2019)

Got some red wine for tonight. I deserve it ;x


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 19, 2019)

Got new jeans, as I am growing way too fast out of mine... :/

Anyone have any weight-loss suggestions lol.​


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 21, 2019)

Finally got my hands on this bad boy.

Hes perfect...


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 21, 2019)

I got tired


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 21, 2019)

Now these are lush!!! 

I?m ready to go back and buy the whole shelf they?re that good




Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 21, 2019)

Shadowboo said:


> Finally got my hands on this bad boy.
> Hes perfect...



Omg, congrats my friendo!  So happy for you 

I recently got a new pair of jeans.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 28, 2019)

Finally got this precious lil bean in the mail today 



- - - Post Merge - - -



toadsworthy said:


> I just ate shrimp and grits, it had crab gravy and was dope. I love being in the south



That actually sounds really good dang


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 28, 2019)

In the future I got a winter mittens collectible from 2015 but after december 23rd, 10AM


----------



## Zura (Nov 7, 2019)

I've been using a LGG5 phone for a couple years now and been trying to use it to its fullest. Though, just recently I finally had to purchase a new phone because my old one stopped working on me.

Just my Google Pixel XL yesterday and I'm loving it. I can finally take quality pictures and my phone's battery won't drain itself. All in all, Im really happy about my purchase.

Rip LGG5


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2019)

Bought some literature for class, mostly novels, lyric, and stuff like that.

Also got a warm headband scarf thing to wear outdoors. Getting bit cold for just the caps I got ;3


----------



## Squidward (Nov 10, 2019)

Dad bought me some dirt so I can plant garlic wuzzah


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 10, 2019)

Treated myself


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2019)

Had to get some undies and ink for my printer yesterday. :/ Sux wasting on that but heyyyyy 

Also got my vest from world family ibiza on friday... it's too awesome <3


----------



## Romaki (Nov 12, 2019)

Got Layton's Mystery Journey today, only need New Horizon now to have all my favorite series on the Switch.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 14, 2019)

I got Luigi's Mansion 3 for my birthday! Just have to wait for my Switch to charge and then I can play it.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 14, 2019)

Got a Mountain Dew (Merry Mash Up), and hopefully getting Pok?mon: Shield tomorrow!​


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 21, 2019)

I got a box!


----------



## Squidward (Nov 21, 2019)

Mum bought a very interesting book on fasting today


----------



## Zura (Nov 23, 2019)

I found these Harry Potter wands decorations


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2019)

Bought some shoes for work, and some soles to have in my regular outdoors shoes. Also a beret.

And bought mom her x-mas gift(kinda pricey so that's what she'll get)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bought some shoes for work, and some soles to have in my regular outdoors shoes. Also a beret.

And bought mom her x-mas gift(kinda pricey so that's what she'll get)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 28, 2019)

I finally got a copy of Let's Go Eevee today! Now I can shiny hunt to my heart's content lol

My dad also got me three more AC amiibos: Kapp'n, Resetti, and Blathers. I think I'm only missing Nook now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 29, 2019)

I got this smol boi 



- - - Post Merge - - -

Darn it's sideways, oh well.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 2, 2019)

Just given a big kettle. It's silver and shining.






Also advent calendar from my friend ❤




​


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 2, 2019)

Well, was able to finally get Pok?mon Shield! Haven’t been able to put it down, lol-

Since my last post, I have gotten yet ANOTHER Merry Mash Up, a tattoo (my second one), andddd a Bulbasaur Funko Pop!​


----------



## rianne (Dec 7, 2019)

Collector's edition guidebook of Pokemon Sword & Shield. (,:


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2019)

rianne said:


> Collector's edition guidebook of Pokemon Sword & Shield. (,:



Whoa looking so good man.

Got some red hair dye last night, and some aussie hemp shampoo. the last one was on sale and i needed a new shampoo while waiting for my xmas gift one lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 8, 2019)

I finally got myself a Kroger plus card today lol 

I also bought a bunch of food (since they don't usually have anything I like at the dining hall), one of the items being a 16-pack of M&M cookies. Yes, I do plan on sharing with friends! I wish I could give my friends here some cookies...


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 9, 2019)

Spoiler: I got Soloist Ossia 3 Star (Teamfight Tactics, Little Legend) today! Hard to get a 3 Star one, so that's nice as I got it instantly :)


----------



## iExist (Dec 10, 2019)

a n x i e t y
only kidding, I got good at the Kensa Splat Roller in Splatoon 2... Does that count?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2019)

Picked up a striped polo shirt and a hippie vest at a second hand store


----------



## cIementine (Dec 12, 2019)

i bought a blush (cloud paint in beam), lip gloss (red) and eyeliner (early girl) from glossier on black friday, but my eyeliner came broken so they sent me another one that arrived yesterday. i'm way too excited about the cute pink pouches the stuff comes in, and the glossier logo stickers that i like to add to my laptop.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 20, 2019)

today is my birthday ! i got airpods, some soft fleece bedding, clothes (a cute dress, jeans, a white cardigan and a sweatshirt), booze related stuff from friends (and my history teacher ??) and money!! i went out for dinner and bought myself bubble tea, some sweatpants, a dress, a face mask and a heating pad shaped like a waving cat.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 20, 2019)

I got stardew valley this morning, i've yet to play it but i will once i finish shiny breeding. I also got a few christmas presents, can't wait to see what they are!


----------



## Chris (Dec 21, 2019)

I've been spoiled lately. Received a hollow chocolate penguin from our dept heads at work, won a bottle of prosecco in a raffle, and my partner gifted me the newest kreepture toy.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 21, 2019)

It's no where near here yet, but with my xmas money (I got it early cause we didn't know how long it would be on sale and it wouldn't be here by xmas anyways) I got a guitar so I can learn to play! I also got some stickers for it, but I can't show those (some have curses, profane words, etc.).




@Vrisnem
As a toy collector I am highly curious what a Kreepture is. :O


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> I've been spoiled lately. Received a hollow chocolate penguin from our dept heads at work, won a bottle of prosecco in a raffle, and my partner gifted me the newest kreepture toy.



omg those look soo cute <3

also bought a brown and blue turtle at a second hand store <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 23, 2019)

Got this in the mail today!



My friend got it for me for Christmas since I've been wanting UM for a long time and apparently this gives him a reason to pick up US again lol (plus new pokemon and shiny legends!!!)


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 23, 2019)

More of our favorite secretary! 
From around my cake day, but forgot to post about it.



Spoiler:


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 25, 2019)

I got pokemon shield~
MERRY CRIMMAS!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

Another for my Ito collection! I can't wait to read it. 



Spoiler:


----------



## Romaki (Dec 28, 2019)

Spoiler: Slay the Spire for the Switch














Love seeing indie games turn into physical versions, but I wish this one would have put a little more love into the art direction.


----------



## Licorice (Dec 29, 2019)

My Snorlax switch case from amazon came in today.


Spoiler






\


Spoiler


----------



## Hurricane Myranda (Dec 29, 2019)

*My mom surprised me with a new phone case. It's bright and it has my favorite animal on it, I love it! My phone won't let me post an image, though.​*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2019)

Got my last Christmas gift today and I absolutely love it! ♡


----------



## einhal (Dec 30, 2019)

Today I bought a case full of pogs and a furby from a second-hand store, and using a Kohl's gift card acquired two clearance-aisle plushes of Charlie Brown and Lucy. There was a third Woodstock one, but I didn't buy it because I didn't really like how it looked.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 31, 2019)

Today, I ordered a BT21 2020 planner so I can be more organized. I also got a BT21 RJ Pen to go with it!

I don’t have the items yet, but... I did receive my Switch Lite decal earlier! Does that count?​


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2020)

got my dress in the mail a couple of days ago... love it!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2020)

Ordered some textbooks for next class and "69" By Ryu Murakami, been wanting that for ages.

And today I bought some compression stockings because they had half off still, and this creme you can smear on your body if eg. your knee hurts or stuff. :3 Also some groceries lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ordered some textbooks for next class and "69" By Ryu Murakami, been wanting that for ages.

And today I bought some compression stockings because they had half off still, and this creme you can smear on your body if eg. your knee hurts or stuff. :3 Also some groceries lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 11, 2020)

Introducing the newest member of my collectible family...

My friend named him Jamal lmao


----------



## rianne (Jan 12, 2020)

My parents returned from Japan and I requested these AC items specifically since the Nintendo store recently opened there. :3

Phone case





The queen





T-shirt 





Hoodie


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2020)

My literature textbooks came in today  Also the book 69/Sixty-nine by Ryu Murakami (also it's not a woohoo book more like about the 60s)


----------



## Aquari (Jan 16, 2020)

I got a fish tank! With one betta (Sushi) and 2 amano shrimp (woomy and tempura)

Fishies and shrimpies









Better picture of sushi the betta (in his carrying cup)


----------



## cIementine (Jan 16, 2020)

cinnamon roll halo top ice cream!


----------



## Byebi (Jan 17, 2020)

Make up brush, nail buffer thing, eyelash glue, and a print from the Weathering with You movie ! uvu


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2020)

@TheJackalOfTrades  aaaa so cute now i want fishies ;;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2020)

One of the only Beatles records I was missing. I'm pretty sure I have all or most of their studio albums on LP now. ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> One of the only Beatles records I was missing. I'm pretty sure I have all or most of their studio albums on LP now. ^^



b e e t s <3 i still need to get their stuff ahha imma loser but there have been other album priorities


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2020)

Mom bought me a pride/rainbow cloth carrying tote. Needed a better one than the fishnet one I had especially with worse weather and I've been wanting one of those as well


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 20, 2020)

My girl suddenly gave me a surprise gift. Saying I'm not buying anything for myself so she wanted to give me something nice not for necessity but for luxury. xD
Inside the cute paper bag of cat were color jellies for eyes and L'OR?AL PARIS lipsticks which is very red and the other is purple to change the tone of red.





Spoiler: ★














I gave them a quick try before going to work today and I liked it so much!<3


Spoiler:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 25, 2020)

Got this shirt that I ordered in the mail a few days ago. I'm gonna wear it on Monday, can't wait!!


(In case anyone didn't know I'm a huge fan of vintage Volkswagens lol)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Mom bought me a pride/rainbow cloth carrying tote. Needed a better one than the fishnet one I had especially with worse weather and I've been wanting one of those as well



Pride/rainbow colored stuff is the best ♡


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2020)

Got a like-new pretty white dresser for only $40!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 27, 2020)

Animal crossing lanyard!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2020)

Got Wii Fit with the board c;


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2020)

Got a short jacket with a lovely hood and a flowery tunic/dress from a designer I like. Might put pics up if I don't look like a fool


----------



## Celinalia (Feb 9, 2020)

got a cute bracelet with a heart from my best friend today  really appreciate it, thank u


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 16, 2020)

This morning I got a topaz which fit my lineup, courtesy of Vanessa! She also gave me a Kaleidoclover and honestly tho i just feel so blessed T__T


Later today I went to the store with my dad and while wandering off I found this huge Spongebob pillow and immediately decided to buy it. Def money well spent, it was only about $10 and it's very soft and squishy. Perfect for cuddles and stressful day face-plants alike!


----------



## Aquari (Feb 18, 2020)

I got some luffa seeds, I'm gonna be growing sponges soon!

Also a brand new reptilian friend, Geico the baby crested gecko!






(He likes to hide alot so this is the best pic i have for now)


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

Aquari said:


> I got some luffa seeds, I'm gonna be growing sponges soon!
> 
> Also a brand new reptilian friend, Geico the baby crested gecko!
> 
> ...



oh he’s so cute!! i love him :’)


----------



## Aquari (Feb 18, 2020)

Aquari said:


> I got some luffa seeds, I'm gonna be growing sponges soon!
> 
> Also a brand new reptilian friend, Geico the baby crested gecko!
> 
> ...



I got a better pic of him, a better view of how smol he is! not much bigger than my finger!








faiiry said:


> oh he’s so cute!! i love him :’)



thank you!


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 19, 2020)

Aquari said:


> I got a better pic of him, a better view of how smol he is! not much bigger than my finger!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh he is adorable!!! Good name choice! x3

These haven't happened yet, but if I don't post now I'll forget to then.

I'll probably be getting ACNH for my bday in September and Minecraft for PC on xmas so that I can play with my bro more! I already have it on Xbox, but it's my mom's and she's on it more often playing RDR2. Plus I want a custom skin and to use mods!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2020)

stocked up on some groceries, and bought a new marker pen.

hopefully getting a phone case i've been wanting this weekend also


----------



## allainah (Feb 19, 2020)

I got 2 heart shaped donuts from dunkin donut <3


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Feb 20, 2020)

My archetype arrived today c: if I figure everything out then I can try making a nendoroid of my oc ♡ (admittedly I?m pretty sure it?s a bootleg since it was super cheap, didn?t want to pay a lot for something I?m not sure I?ll end up using >.<)


Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2020)

^broke image due to social media lonk >.> i wish ppl would either use imgur, imgbb or in worst case uploader man lol

also this is the case i got yesterday btw






  not my image but im too lazy to take it off and take a photo lol


----------



## Romaki (Mar 6, 2020)

tfw you buy a wii game without owning a wii


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2020)

Romaki said:


> tfw you buy a wii game without owning a wii



I was kinda close buying amiibo festival just for those things before lol

anyway finally got my headbands. SO HAPPEEHHH


----------



## Romaki (Mar 7, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> I was kinda close buying amiibo festival just for those things before lol



Amazon had it on sale for 15 bucks so I just had to pick it up.


----------



## lazyislander (Mar 7, 2020)

I got Pietro and Molly amiibo cards ;-; So so happy.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Amazon had it on sale for 15 bucks so I just had to pick it up.



They probably had it for 10 here at some point but yeah xP


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2020)

I was finally able to get the first Afternoon with Eevee and Friends figurine!!






I've been looking at the Pokemon Center and Funko websites for weeks to no avail. I didn't want to pay more than the standard $15 price for it. Luckily I found it at Gamestop, and the price tag said  $15 but I got it for $7 off so it ended up only being $8.56! Definitely got a good deal on this. 

Now I have to make sure that I get the other 8 figurines that they're releasing!


----------



## xara (Mar 7, 2020)

finally got my switch lite :’) the screen is a lot bigger than i thought it would be and thankfully the stylus i purchased works, too!!


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Mar 11, 2020)

I got the keychain I ordered back in January, I was worried I might not get it due to delays (first Chinese new year then coronavirus), but it’s finally here ;v;


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2020)

Got my pants in the mail finally, was a bit worried they'd been late since mail service here is taking precaution actions but luckily I was home bc I had to show ID for it or I would have been waiting even more.. sheesh.

Also stocked up on some groceries.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2020)

Just got my new best friend today, he's such a lovely bab


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Just got my new best friend today, he's such a lovely bab



oh he’s a baby!!! he’s wonderful <3


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Just got my new best friend today, he's such a lovely bab



OMG CUTE PUPPER <3333 preciouss


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 16, 2020)

I got a Lolly amiibo card a few days ago, too bad it won't let me upload the pic! ;v;


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2020)

Stocked up on some food and pens. Also bought this book about the 1950s I found at the book sale remains where they had even further reductions :3


----------



## Chris (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 19, 2020)

had to refund my physical NH preorder, so I bought it on the eShop a couple of hours ago...


----------



## Mariah (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 19, 2020)

>inb4 100s of photos of the same thing appears



Spoiler: I have obtained the goods


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> >inb4 100s of photos of the same thing appears
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I have obtained the goods



I was literally just thinking this lol


So in advance, I will be receiving my copy of ACNH sometime tomorrow!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 23, 2020)

I managed to get Vaporeon finally! Had to buy it secondhand for more than the original price so when Sylveon is released next month I'm gonna order it asap.
I'm not surprised that Vaporeon is taller than Eevee but I'm still amazed at how big it is. Super cool!


----------



## Mariah (Mar 24, 2020)

I finally got to order a Nintendo switch because I foolishly thought it would be readily available.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 8, 2020)

I got a Purple Floral Fox today on Webkinz! The virtual pets were 30% off and I had about 12k coins so I went ahead and got it. This has been one of my favorite Webkinz for about a decade, prob since it was released. Really happy I was finally able to find and get one!! 







She looks great next to the green one. Also yes, I still play Webkinz once in a while even after 12 years.


----------



## Saylor (Apr 9, 2020)

Spoiler: yay :)


----------



## Mariah (Apr 10, 2020)

Egg baby








						[Special Online Event] Humpty-Dumpty (TW·CW) - Neo-AngelRegion
					

From 10 April (11AM) to 13 April (11AM), 2020




					neo.dollsoom.com


----------



## Chaotix (Apr 11, 2020)

squid hats.


----------



## Anson (Apr 15, 2020)

got ironwood clock diy - last one i needed to complete the set


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 19, 2020)

I mean I got walking pneumonia but at least it's not covid


----------



## Lovi (Apr 19, 2020)

I got a tie-dye sloth with bunny ears, a new teeny tiny succulent to care for, and the last tube of white acrylic paint the store had left, which I need for blending, because I learned you can never have enough white paint if you're super into pastels like I.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 24, 2020)

I got the next installment in the Afternoon With Eevee figurine set: Sylveon!






I now have three out of the nine figurines. I can't wait to see what they look like when they're all together!!
Also the next one is Glaceon #hypeeee


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2020)

Got 2 dresses/tops from a store in san fran that sells cool hippie stuff yesterday  

(also waiting on a couple of things from another sf store)


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 24, 2020)

A thing I forgot I ordered arrived today.

It’s a mini dakimakura of Sir Pentious from Hazbin Hotel that I impulse bought during an emotional breakdown. Whoops.

I have no idea how to explain to my husband that I ordered a mini body pillow of a snake in a suit and top hat.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 28, 2020)

I finally got a new, decent pair of headphones today! They're high-quality "gaming" headphones though I won't really be using them for gaming, just for listening to music in general. I've tried them out with a few songs and so far they sound really great!! <33


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 30, 2020)

I got a cute clothespin from geocaching. I technically didn't buy it, but the app had to be paid for.


----------



## sigh (Apr 30, 2020)

6-7 irl days of the campsite trick (took that long WITH tt), 301 villagers later and i finally got raymond who was villager number 302. i'm so happy it's over, i can finally relax and play the game regularly again now with all my achieved dreamies.


----------



## Saylor (May 5, 2020)

Spoiler: I got Wilbur








I love him even more than I thought I would


----------



## Chris (May 20, 2020)




----------



## aericell (Jun 4, 2020)

Can't take a good enough picture myself but the t-shirt I preordered came in today! The design is based on my favorite song by one of my favorite bands atm (_and_ proceeds went to helping the bees). Not going to be wearing it out anytime soon since I can't go anywhere, but I really like looking at it


Spoiler


----------



## Dim (Jun 14, 2020)

My shirts from The Used (one of my most favorite bands) came in a couple of days ago.



Also got a couple of amiibo cards for Kid Cat and Purrl.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

My iwatobi jacket recently came! I also just got new leaf.



I'm really excited!


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 14, 2020)

I got a new plant and Rune Factory: Tides of Destiny


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2020)

Just picked up this bad boi today while running errands.   



Spoiler: proooooo controllerrrrr


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 20, 2020)

I'm so excited it finally came!


Spoiler: Guide book!!!


----------



## rianne (Jul 3, 2020)

I gots new makeup. Melt Cosmetics' gel eyeliner in "spliff," which looks like forbidden chocolate mousse omg. . .and a Fenty Beauty snap shadows mix & match eyeshadow palette in 5 (peach). ; u ; I haven't been as inspired lately for work appropriate makeup or in general since I love lip products the most. However, I haven't worn anything besides lip balm since I have to wear a face mask a majority of the time. Hence, I will be honing my eyeshadow skills more.


----------



## Neb (Jul 3, 2020)

I ordered sone Beef Pho from the local Vietnamese restaurant.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2020)

rianne said:


> I gots new makeup. Melt Cosmetics' gel eyeliner in "spliff," which looks like forbidden chocolate mousse omg. . .and a Fenty Beauty snap shadows mix & match eyeshadow palette in 5 (peach). ; u ; I haven't been as inspired lately for work appropriate makeup or in general since I love lip products the most. However, I haven't worn anything besides lip balm since I have to wear a face mask a majority of the time. Hence, I will be honing my eyeshadow skills more.


Nice... Though not gonna lie thought you ordered some smokes because "spliff" is german slang rofl


----------



## rianne (Jul 4, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Nice... Though not gonna lie thought you ordered some smokes because "spliff" is german slang rofl


LOLOLOL
Yeah it's fairly universal slang I think(?! lol ah). But the brand is pretty ~*~eDgY~*~ like that with some of their product names and concepts. One palette is straight up called Smoke Sessions. It's a lil cringe to me but I'm not the type of person to get hung up on product names unless it's xenophobic, for example. 

I love that it dries down matte though. When eyeliners have a sheen to it and they're not a shimmer or something, I just. . .no.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2020)

rianne said:


> LOLOLOL
> Yeah it's fairly universal slang I think(?! lol ah). But the brand is pretty ~*~eDgY~*~ like that with some of their product names and concepts. One palette is straight up called Smoke Sessions. It's a lil cringe to me but I'm not the type of person to get hung up on product names unless it's xenophobic, for example.
> 
> I love that it dries down matte though. When eyeliners have a sheen to it and they're not a shimmer or something, I just. . .no.


yeah you might be right, i only heard it in german thoguh (also there was a band called that from germany so lol)

yeah me neither it just gave me a laugh XD

and yeah i hate shiny/painty eyeliners(not yours but my mom have those really greasy ones that never stick lol)... like can the black/brown etc be there and not fall off lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 7, 2020)

I got Splatoon stickers for my water bottle! I managed to snag the last Agent 8 when ordering. They were supposed to come this Wednesday, but they arrived early!




__





						This item is unavailable - Etsy
					

Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




					www.etsy.com


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 12, 2020)

Ay, my last sticker came, and the seller added 3 more! I can't find the Etsy link, though, so maybe it sold out?



Edit: I double-checked, and turns out there was four other stickers while some extra ice cream ones.


----------



## Neb (Jul 13, 2020)

I had some sushi delivered to me. Not a bad dinner if I say so myself.


----------



## Loriii (Jul 17, 2020)

Guess it's time to "dust off" my PS4 Pro.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 24, 2020)

my stuff from the Pokemon Center arrived today! I just ordered this on Tuesday night so I'm really happy that it arrived this Friday morning!

so the main thing that I ordered was the next figurine in the "Afternoon with Eevee and Friends" set, Espeon! aka one of my favorite eeveelutions because I adore its shiny colors 
Here's also a pic with all the figurines that I have so far together!








as an added bonus this time around, I also ordered a keychain! they wanted to charge me ~$6 shipping because the figurine was under $20, so I added the keychain onto the order and it came out to only $2 more than what it would've costed if I had ordered the figurine alone. so anyways, here it is! it really is quite stunning.








(it's a ditto vulpix lmaoooo)​


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Just got a physical copy of ACNH delivered an hour ago! Now for the slightly painful wait for the switch lite...


----------



## Neb (Jul 25, 2020)

I ordered paperback copies of Great North Road and The Disappeared to scratch my science fiction itch.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

The best shoes I’ve ever worn


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 17, 2020)

just got myself a black ring to wear on my right middle finger. it's used to let other people know that I'm ace, and hopefully allow me to become closer to the LGBT+ community and feel accepted for who I am, not like I'm all alone.


----------



## rianne (Aug 17, 2020)

BIC Atlantis ball point pens for work and journaling. Although I love gel pens, they smear  on the page and my hand when I'm note-taking which is not cool lol. I got two of these 4-packs and each were 50 cents off (whoop dee doo) since it's ~*~back to school~*~ time. A dollar saved is alright I suppose.
A YA book I got for $5 since it's a monthly promo at a local bookstore. Pretty noice since it's fairly hefty.
Hair ties since I go through them much more these days with my hair being up and outta the way.
Acrylic organizer for my smaller brushes with shorter handles.
SUVA Beauty Hydra Liner (eyeliner) in Space Panda. I kinda want the UV-activated neon shades now since I know how this matte formula one performs.
The Ordinary Caffeine Solution . . . time to fake being awake even more if I don't wanna wear concealer.


----------



## Romaki (Sep 12, 2020)

I got the Mabel Amiibo, which now brings my AC Amiibo collection to 8.


----------



## rianne (Sep 25, 2020)

The Animal Crossing stuff for mine and my partner's Switches has finally arrived. Hooray.











Bonus out of box photo for the covers (the green one is my partner's, so the teal one is what I can reveal )


----------



## Bcat (Sep 25, 2020)

Got a fitbit inspire 2 today! First time I've ever owned something like this, and I love it so far!


----------



## Beanz (Sep 26, 2020)

look what i just got from target, y’all. (sorry about the second image, it’s rotated.)


----------



## Dim (Sep 28, 2020)

Finally got my hands on a legit gamecube controller THAT DOESN'T SUCK ASS. Also ordered a memory card and gba adaptor cause I'm playing chao garden on SA2B once again


----------



## rianne (Sep 28, 2020)

Kane said:


> Finally got my hands on a legit gamecube controller THAT DOESN'T SUCK ASS. Also ordered a memory card and gba adaptor cause I'm playing chao garden on SA2B once again


Sorry to bother, but which controller and memory card did you get? I have two memory cards wishlisted on Amazon, but have no idea which controller to get to replace the busted one I have.


----------



## Dim (Sep 28, 2020)

rianne said:


> Sorry to bother, but which controller and memory card did you get? I have two memory cards wishlisted on Amazon, but have no idea which controller to get to replace the busted one I have.


For gamecube?



			https://www.amazon.com/Nintendo-Controller-Super-Smash-Bros-switch/dp/B07HC2F97Q/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=gamecube+controller&qid=1601335887&sprefix=gamecube+&sr=8-3
		


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00012D0SG?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image

I actually haven't received my memory card just yet since it's "running late" hopefully it shows up though


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 3, 2020)

I drove out and about with a friend today and got a lot of stuff so I'll just make a list here!

From Goodwill:
- a pair of silk pants to wear to bed
- a pair of fuzzy pants to wear to bed, has colorful peace signs on it ☮ 
- a red puffy vest that screams 1980s, I've been wanting one forever so I'm really glad I found this one!
- another drawer thing for my VHS tapes, the one I have is full and I'm honestly surprised I found another one lol
- a similar drawer but for cassette tapes, def needed one since my tapes are just lying around rn

From Family Dollar/Dollar Tree:
- an orange tinsel pumpkin to hang on my dorm door
- purple bat tinsel to put around the door frame
- a pair of socks w cute snowmen on them, can't wait to wear them for Christmas!

I also got some other things I've been needing, like a new toothbrush, body soap, etc. but yeah I used the pumpkin and tinsel on my door to decorate it for Halloween! I'm also using my white board on the outside of my door to count down the number of days until Halloween. I'm really getting into the spirit this year!


----------



## Beanz (Oct 25, 2020)

This is actually from a month ago. My brother shared his switch with me and it ended up getting corrupted (it kept giving us error messages) and we didn’t know how to fix it. My dad surprised us with a new switch which is the animal crossing edition. My brother ended up hard reseting his original system and it worked so he let me keep the new animal crossing edition switch. So now I have my own switch and we don’t need to share anymore!


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 3, 2020)

Free Dodo shopping bag from Nintendo for some points, though it cost about 5 bucks shipping lol. It folds up and fits into the little pocket that's sticking out of the top, which has the Switch logo on one side and the Animal Crossing logo on the other.


----------



## Romaki (Nov 5, 2020)

Spoiler: Look what came a day early!









Not really that exciting though as it's just a physical release.


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 5, 2020)

Got myself an iPad for my bday coming up. I’ve wanted one for over a year so I’m pretty excited but i haven’t really been in the mood to draw lately.


----------



## Plume (Nov 6, 2020)

I ordered this t-shirt 'cause I can't resist _chance_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 10, 2020)

finally got around to buying a 3rd gamecube memory card. now I can start a new town on AC:GCN from scratch for the first time in... about eight years? so yeh im excited lol.


----------



## Mick (Nov 18, 2020)

So my employer gave me a budget to improve my 'workplace' (working from home right now), and I figured my wobbly creaky chair was due for an upgrade. Sitting on it is like lying in bed but significantly more upright, and you can tell that it was actually made for a human to sit on. 

I spent more on this chair than I ever thought I would but so far I am in love! It's so nice and adjustable and I love its futuristic look


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2020)

Got my Splatoon 2 Inkling Boy amiibo today! Waiting on a couple more but it defo got me playing more again (also with finding the SR schedule cause there are some gear I still want/need)


----------



## Chris (Nov 19, 2020)

Shiny new toy!


----------



## Mezzanine (Nov 20, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Shiny new toy!
> 
> View attachment 336610



Congrats on your new wifi router!! No, I’m just kidding. That’s pretty cool.


----------



## Jessi (Nov 20, 2020)

I was so excited to get deku randomly


----------



## milktae (Nov 20, 2020)

I got a new album :’D
minisode1: blue hour


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 20, 2020)

I got some Halloween unicorns from my sister today. Bokugo wants to eat them.


----------



## Cherry Tree (Nov 20, 2020)

I've just had the payment for the latest BTS album taken by Amazon


----------



## Loriii (Dec 18, 2020)

This was easier to get from our local stores, but costs a lot more than the PS5 (like a lot). Still, I've decided that I wanted to get this first. I have my XB1X but felt like I really didn't put much time on it compared to my PS4 Pro, so I guess this is the time to make up haha. I'm ready for next-gen!


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 20, 2020)

Plants! Because I have a problem am slightly obsessed with seeing somethin begin as leaves and grow under my care.

I also got sterling silver rings, one with a turquoise and another with moonstone gem on them. Also a sterling silver and labdourite necklace because I am definitely obsessed with shiny gems that reflect multiple colours, jewelry and silver.


----------



## Chris (Dec 22, 2020)

Restocked my skincare stash. There is also an Argan naked facial oil in there obscured by paper. This is the secret to how I still look like a teenager when I'm fast-approaching 30. Insert a Báthory reference here.


----------



## Neb (Dec 22, 2020)

I got Cattails for the Nintendo Switch. I already had the PC version, but I figured it’d be a better fit on a handheld.


----------



## deana (Dec 23, 2020)

I got the K.K. Slider hoodie that I was eyeing for a while  it's my Christmas present to myself


----------



## Jhine7 (Dec 23, 2020)

Got 4 pants of sweatpants from my gf, along two ornaments of my childhood cats who have recently passed.

Parents got some good stuff and came through with the $$$


----------



## Romaki (Dec 24, 2020)

Spoiler: xmas presents


----------



## Neb (Dec 24, 2020)

I got a few gift cards from relatives. So far I’ve bought Octopath Traveler, Eastshade, Kentucky Route Zero, and Outer Wilds with them.


----------



## sigh (Dec 24, 2020)

traded with someone on nookazon for the two variants of turkey day stands, but they left me wrapped presents of all the other turkey day items on my wishlist. god bless them tbh


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 24, 2020)

I got a really comfy ACNH sweater as a Christmas eve gift and I love it c:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2021)

my plushies came today and im so happy about them, especially the lynx which i was most excited for! his paws are so big and fluffy 
the gazelle and jaguar are also really nice! the marble cat has a twisted foot cause the sewing was a bit off but it doesn't bother me. they all have wacky fur prob cause they've been packaged up for a while. but I'm still so so happy I finally got them!!


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 4, 2021)

i got myself this game the other day since i liked breath of the wild



i feel really stupid because it's only a 7 and i can't figure out what i have to do 
i might have to look up a walkthrough lol


----------



## Plainbluetees (Jan 4, 2021)

I scored a copy of Animal Crossing for GameCube on eBay and I’m waiting for it to arrive! I’m so excited!


----------



## jiny (Jan 7, 2021)

i got a new iphone!! i upgraded from the 7+ to the 11 c: it's purple too so its super pretty i love it


----------



## Rabirin (Jan 8, 2021)

sooo payday was recently n once again i have taken the term treating myself a little too far, but i'm excited for them!!



Spoiler: payday treats


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 8, 2021)

recently ive been buying wayyy too much lmao, ive gotten;
- yellow switch lite
- acnh, acnl, and tomodatchi life
- a skin and new charger for the 3ds xl
- new headphones and earbuds from skull candy (fav brand tbh, their earbuds last me years)
- exos seasons greetings 2021 and a copy of exodus because for some odd reason i didnt have it yet


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 8, 2021)

back again because i clearly don't know when to stop spending money, i told myself to stop buying amiibos but i wouldn't listen 

but anyway, i got a few more amiibo cards (cally, mint & static) boosting my amiibo collection up to 189 i think (that's including my missing rosalina figure, i'll find it one day)


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 8, 2021)

Senshi said:


> sooo payday was recently n once again i have taken the term treating myself a little too far, but i'm excited for them!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Them trousers are so cute!


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 8, 2021)

this is the shirt i'm getting from hottopic:



i also just recently went thrift store shopping (its good for the environment) and i got two really cute skirts and an oversized flannel but im too lazy to take photos ;-;


----------



## Rabirin (Jan 8, 2021)

Nicole. said:


> Them trousers are so cute!



Right!! I gravitate towards colourful and cute things, so these are right up my alley!!


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 10, 2021)

Multiple fake plants

Also a plant stand for either my fake plant friends or real ones, some candles of both scented and not scented varieties (thou the not scented ones smell nice unlit too so there's that), some decorative pic inserts, a glass dome cloche thing and a little digital clock that tells time and temperature.

I bought quite a bit today but things make me happy so yeah


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 11, 2021)

i got these from my sister ☆




she also let me keep the amiibos inside, actual lad haha
she charged me like £10 for them but that's still better than what they go for online 
(i won't be able to get the 4th album unless i pay £800 and that's not happening lol)


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 15, 2021)

The iCarly silly bandz I ordered finally came!! Surprisingly, they came in pretty good condition, since they weren't stuck together like the others I ordered as well as few of them are morphed.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2021)

got some cool stuff at the thrift store today, as well as getting two plushies I ordered in the mail!

I managed to check 6 movies off my list of VHS tapes I wanted, as well as 3 movies that weren't on the list but I knew were good. I'm starting to run out of space for all these tapes lol, I need a shelf to put them on 





I also got some plushies at the thrift store, including a few webkinz (was honestly surprised to find the Mohawk Puppy there lol, and in such perfect condition) and two beanie babies (one is still in the original packaging???). I also got a really tiny lobster plush that is now sitting on the dashboard of my car 









the pom and labradoodle were the ones that came in the mail. got them for a decent price, the pom was $22 and the doodle was $13. they're both made really well and they're practically brand new, they just didn't come with the online codes (which idrc about). I love them so much 





the best part is, I got all the thrift store stuff for 50 cents a piece. what a deal!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2021)

i forgot to mention but yesterday I went to the game store in the city south of us (about a 35 mile drive) and I didn't see anything that interested me.... or so i thought. anyways, Idon't think I anticipated this happening last night, but today I drove all the way back to that game store... to pick up a PS1.






I'm not even kidding. it actually came with the OG controller and not the dualshock controller (like I had hoped but hey, still cool). got the whole ensemble for $32. not bad at all. now I can play my Spyro games on the original hardware!


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 21, 2021)

YASSSSSSSS!!



time for beat saber!! lol i'm so happy rn


----------



## Neb (Jan 21, 2021)

I got taro flavored bubble tea. It was a little watery, but not bad.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 24, 2021)

my new amiibo coins came well quicker than i thought 



ah well i'm not complaining, now i can finally get crackle 



Neb said:


> I got taro flavored bubble tea. It was a little watery, but not bad.


what's bubble tea?? i've literally never heard of that lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 25, 2021)

^^ brujhhh you've never heard of it? looking it up is prob the easiest way to research it. I've never had it myself but it seems p good.

my new plush came today! he's super soft and the stitching is really nice! his eyes aren't crooked, his tail is ever so slightly lopsided which isn't an issue at all, his front left paw is a little bit twisted but tbh I see that a lot with plushies. he's the same size as my webkinz signatures so he's basically exactly like the signature arctic fox, just without the golden W on his foot and the $225+ price tag!




here he is with my other two fox plushies!




he's about 8 inches tall and 12-14 inches long, a respectable size for such a nice plush (also basically exactly like the webkinz sig)




and here he is next to my signature golden retriever plush (had that one for almost 11 years!). they're basically the same size, which i'm really happy about; the reviews suggested it was smaller but it met my expectations perfectly!

I know this was long winded (sorry lol) but I'm so happy and excited about this! foxes recently officially became my favorite animals (besides cats) so I adore this plush!!


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 25, 2021)

my mum gave me her switch lite & NH game so now i can finally get a second island 



xSuperMario64x said:


> ^^ brujhhh you've never heard of it? looking it up is prob the easiest way to research it. I've never had it myself but it seems p good.
> 
> my new plush came today! he's super soft and the stitching is really nice! his eyes aren't crooked, his tail is ever so slightly lopsided which isn't an issue at all, his front left paw is a little bit twisted but tbh I see that a lot with plushies. he's the same size as my webkinz signatures so he's basically exactly like the signature arctic fox, just without the golden W on his foot and the $225+ price tag!
> 
> ...


i just looked up bubble tea and it sounds so nice i gotta try it

also ur plushies are sooo cute, they seem pretty expensive though i'm probably just cheap to be fair 
i have quite a lot too but they're mainly just £20 pokemon ones from the supermarket haha


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 25, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> also ur plushies are sooo cute, they seem pretty expensive though i'm probably just cheap to be fair
> i have quite a lot too but they're mainly just £20 pokemon ones from the supermarket haha


yeah unfortunately the webkinz signature plushies are very expensive. even new they were ~$25 a piece. they were made back in 2009-2012 so they're not in production anymore, so some of them command outrageous prices (like the domestic dogs, particularly the Siberian Husky which is often listed for $280+). I paid $32 for this arctic fox plush, which may seem like a lot but compared to the original $225 plush it's a steal.

I think I'm done buying signatures for now, I've got all the ones I really wanted besides the Bengal Tiger. any more plushies i get will more than likely be 50 cent goodwill finds. (as a matter of fact just two days ago I found a red squirrel for 50 cents and a collie for $2. now that's a deal!)


----------



## Neb (Jan 26, 2021)

I bought two games. The first was Dream Daddy: Dadrectors Cut, a visual novel that always seemed funny to me. I heard the story can be heartwarming too!

The other was Vib-Ribbon. Someone I knew recommended it to me and it seemed up my alley. If only the Vita release didn’t cut out the CD feature...


----------



## Raz (Jan 27, 2021)

Got a new playmat in the mail today. I have been searching for this specific playmat for a long time. It was a special edition, made for the National championships in 2018 (it's the same for every country, the difference is just the store logo - in this case, the store that sponsored the event - and the name of the country.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 30, 2021)

oh look it's me again

anyway i got myself a new speaker yesterday and a lil panda to go on top of it
i mean, i didn't buy the panda specifically to sit on it, i just had nowhere else to put it lol



it's the same as my last speaker but i got pepsi all over the last one and had to get a new one


----------



## milktae (Jan 31, 2021)

I actually had money this time so I bought a stray kids album at one of the kpop stores nearby :’D the quality of the pic is so bad LMAO


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 31, 2021)

y'all I really got all this for $10


----------



## milktae (Feb 13, 2021)

I went to downtown Disney and got a daisy nuimos :’]
I’m too lazy to take a pic so here’s one I found online lol


Spoiler


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 13, 2021)

just bought this ♡



idk what it's even about tbh, i just thought it looked cute plus it was on sale lol


----------



## Neb (Feb 14, 2021)

I got some chocolates and a Steven Universe Complete Series DVD box set! It even came with art for each disc...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> y'all I really got all this for $10


Bruh FR go for like hundreds here and emerald is sooo hard to find, congrats mate.


----------



## Beanz (Feb 15, 2021)

I bought myself a keyboard two days ago


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 19, 2021)

How cute are these paw prints?


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Feb 26, 2021)

tax return came in lmao, here we go;
- got a cryptkins unleashed cthulhu vinyl figure, it was only $10 at hot topic and i like collecting cthulhu vinyl figures so might as well!
- a winnie the pooh hot topic exclusive funko pop figure, he is flocked and is made for valentines day
- a couple bts/bt21 things, such as a hat, scrunchies, sticker, and tiny tan pins of rm and jungkook
- cute cryptid stickers
- two rainbow high dolls ive been wanting, kia heart and bailey 
- two na! na! na! teens ive been wanting
- godzilla mystery figure, got spacegodzilla
- a new vacuum cleaner as it was about time 
- the new sweets doll from lol surprise (can you tell im a doll collector lmao)
- ordered the new rainbow peep plush from build a bear, as it is so stinkin cute
- new glasses, aviators as usual lol
- super mario 3d world


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 26, 2021)

so even though it's my birthday soon, i bought myself a bunch of gifts, including this jazzy game, which i got last night vv



i got a digital copy because i wanted it instantly and couldn't be bothered to order it online but at least this way i don't have to get up to change the game cards lol 

then i also pre-ordered the age of calamity DLC and ordered a figure of meloetta to celebrate pokemon day, it should be here soon and i'm so buzzed ♡


----------



## ForeverALoan (Feb 26, 2021)

Got a massive headache lmao does that count??


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 26, 2021)

back already because what on earth, it's already here?!?!?! 



i only ordered it last night, i didn't even know the post got delivered this late at night 


Spoiler: on display 💖






meloetta is literally my favourite pokemon if it wasn't obvious enough haha



happy pokemon day then lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 27, 2021)

went home for a few hours today to get some chores done and I saw this blanket in a ball on my bed at home. turns out a friend of my mom recently got a new bed/sheet set for her daughter (who just turned 6 y.o.) and this used to be her blanket. she knows I really like Super Mario stuff so she washed the blanket and gave it to me!

so the blanket basically has artwork from MKWii, one side has mayro and luggy riding bikes and the other side has that one group art of the characters making that huge turn in Luigi Circuit. it's really rad!


----------



## Sharksheep (Mar 1, 2021)

First artisan key cap. It's a little Toothless and I'm going to see if I can get a light fury made to go with him


----------



## Neb (Mar 1, 2021)

I bought Persona 5 Strikers and some orange chicken with my first paycheck!


----------



## Neb (Mar 4, 2021)

I got a new pair of noise canceling headphones! They’re miles better than my old pair.


----------



## Loriii (Mar 6, 2021)

Just got my PS5 yesterday (had to pay a little bit more than the SRP though lol) and now, I have both!


----------



## Chris (Mar 10, 2021)

I broke my favourite mug the other night so bought myself a new one.


----------



## Sharksheep (Mar 10, 2021)

It's a messy from the stuff I used to cleaning the keyboard and replacing the keycaps but this green and white combo is so pleasing


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2021)

I actually got this a few days ago (March 8th) but my dad told me one day "oh btw I've got a sega genesis in the trunk of my car" and I was like ?????? bruh what??? and at the time he wasn't in his car, he was in my mom's SUV so he said he would bring it to me the next day.

and sure enough he comes back the next day and he's got this:





but you know what's really awesome about this particular genesis? at first I thought "yeah my dad found a genesis pretty cheap somewhere and he's giving it to me" bot oh no. I knew right away when I saw the games that came with it, this came from one of my older cousins on my mom's side of the family. and when my mom and brother went to visit them last week (I couldn't go cause stupid classes n stuff) they were like "oh yeah by the way we know that she really likes video games and she used to play this a lot when she would visit so go ahead and give it to her."

you guys? this is the genesis that I played on when I was like 7-8 years old?? also every time I went to visit their house I played it, I especially loved the Mean Bean Machine and Mickey Mania! it's literally part of my childhood and now I actually own it myself and I'm just so happy about it omg


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 12, 2021)

#79.



Spoiler: Pop


----------



## Licorice (Mar 12, 2021)

A very important purchase at the mall today.



Spoiler


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2021)

Licorice said:


> A very important purchase at the mall today.


WALUIGI BROOOOOOOS


Spoiler: my boiiis



in case anyone is wondering why, as this forums biggest Super Mario fan, I don't have more plushies of these guys, don't worry. I'm workin on it. (I also have a bullet bill which is at home, and a goomba clipped to my backpack)


----------



## Neb (Mar 13, 2021)

I bought Trails of Cold Steel 2 right away because the first game ended on a really good cliffhanger... I’m still shaken by the plot twists...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2021)

No pics cause I'm a lazy **** but;

Got a small Ebi Fry plushie, fuchsia-coloured scarf and bracelet as a late-late bday gift from my friend cause we haven't been able to see each other til today (we took a distanced outside walk, and went into a store with face masks on).

Also bought at this Kawaii store: Hello Kitty bunny slippers, hello kitty hair tie, and some larger star hair clips.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 19, 2021)

I got plants today c: One is a type of Ivy & the other I actually have zero idea. The tag doesn't say what type it is.

I also got some lavender-mint soap so I can exfoliate my face


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 21, 2021)

i got an early birthday gift from my sister today and it's literally amazing!






she got me this light of my favourite legendary and it's so cool, it can be any colour but i'll probably only set it to green for obvious reasons lol
then she made me this really cute card 





i'm so happy, she's the best sister ever!


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 23, 2021)

it's now the end of my birthday and i've gotten all my gifts so here i am and i got this snazzy pop vinyl today, now i have 15 pop vinyls in total, which isn't a lot but i also have no room for them 



i also got like 2 games, a shirt with sanrio characters on it, a hoodie, some art supplies and a pack of brownies but i'm too lazy to take pictures of everything and i am just really happy to have this pop vinyl so i had to share it


----------



## Loriii (Mar 25, 2021)

Now, I can conveniently charge my dualsense controllers. It's nice to have options. Also, I heard this item is kind of hard to find lately? Guess, I got lucky when I found a store that has one on stock.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> it's now the end of my birthday and i've gotten all my gifts so here i am and i got this snazzy pop vinyl today, now i have 15 pop vinyls in total, which isn't a lot but i also have no room for them
> View attachment 363531
> i also got like 2 games, a shirt with sanrio characters on it, a hoodie, some art supplies and a pack of brownies but i'm too lazy to take pictures of everything and i am just really happy to have this pop vinyl so i had to share it


omg hello kitty give! ahh congrats <3

also that shirt sounds amazing o.o


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2021)

I FINALLY GOT THE BOYS TODAY I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR A YEAR HAHAHAHAH


----------



## Holla (Mar 26, 2021)

For my birthday yesterday I got volumes 4 and 5 of the Sailor Moon Eternal Edition manga. I’m currently reading volume 3 so this is perfect.


----------



## cIementine (Mar 26, 2021)

i bought a few books (beloved by toni morrison, ariel by sylvia plath, howl by allen ginsburg), two tops from this ig shop owned by a mutual friend, and a nice sundress from urban outfitters


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 26, 2021)

Well my Sanrio card order cancelled this morning but an amiibo trade came in the mail today and I got two cards that I didn’t have to add to my binder. The part that made me extra happy was the little Molly sticker that I didn’t expect. Thanks @Gold&Porcelain


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 26, 2021)

i got the sanrio amiibo cards


----------



## Holla (Mar 26, 2021)

Well I may as well add these as well. I already posted about them in the anime thread but I know some people not into anime might find these cool regardless.

I got Deku yesterday and Ochaco today. Just in time for the season 5 premier tomorrow. I highly recommend the Artfx line of figures. They do more than just anime characters too!


----------



## Neb (Mar 27, 2021)

I bought Astroneer on Steam to keep myself busy for the weekend. So far it’s a bit confusing.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2021)

Got my JE merch yesterday!

- An old Myojo issue from 2002
- Jr. coaster/tissue box/cosmetic blotting paper
- A large newspaper clipping from Tackey & Tsubasa's debut time
- Some flyers advertising a T&T concert
- vol. 9 of Meikan
- An old TV Guide from 2002 (with T&T on the cover cause they're my bois)


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 27, 2021)

so because i have no control over my money, i bought myself dragon quest XI 



i still haven't completed dragon quest IX after like 100 years, but i'm pretty sure the stories aren't connected so it's cool


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2021)

Bought a gyro ball(the training tool nothing else y'all dirty lol).


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 29, 2021)

YALL THEY CAME BLESS @tajikey !!! Sorry for the weird picture ! My phone broke so I had to use my computer camera like a dork


----------



## tajikey (Mar 29, 2021)

Cosmic-chan said:


> View attachment 364811
> 
> YALL THEY CAME BLESS @tajikey !!! Sorry for the weird picture ! My phone broke so I had to use my computer camera like a dork




Jeez! I sent them out late Friday, too. +1 to the USPS!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 29, 2021)

tajikey said:


> Jeez! I sent them out late Friday, too. +1 to the USPS!


WOAH !! THAT'S INCREDILY FAST ! Even my Amazon prime is sometimes slower than that ! Thank you once again ! I'm very very happy


----------



## Holla (Mar 29, 2021)

Today I got the Byleth Amiibo. I’m still missing Ike and Roy from the Fire Emblem characters but I have all the rest. My display case is currently filled to the brim so I probably won’t be buying them anytime soon. Maybe one day.




Also sorry about the focus I didn’t realize it was focusing on his face on the box and not the figure itself. Oops.


----------



## DaisyFan (Mar 29, 2021)

I got these cool stuff this month! 



Spoiler


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 30, 2021)

ham


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 30, 2021)

my sister got me some new stickers so i put them on my switch 




the new ones are judy, etoile and both hello kittys
they don't really match my botw sticker but whatever, they're still cute


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 31, 2021)

My HSM cd came suuper early!! I ordered it yesterday so it's really nice to have it the day after I ordered it.
its cool to have this cd from the golden days of disney channel, not gonna lie. it was brand new too so that's a bonus.


----------



## Neb (Apr 2, 2021)

I got Avicii Invector. It’s been a solid rhythm game so far!


----------



## Neb (Apr 3, 2021)

I had a shopping spree since I’m visiting Portland.

In the book/manga department I bought Klara and The Sun, In This Corner of The World, and volume 3 of Komi-San Can’t Communicate.

For vinyl I got Sam Cooke’s greatest hits, Purple Rain by Prince, and the soundtrack for Rocky Horror Picture Show (the last was at my mom’s request).


----------



## Licorice (Apr 6, 2021)

Got a new switch skin


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2021)

Oh, yeah got a new pair of jeans last sunday. there is literally one brand here that makes cheap-ish(i don't think 55 bucks might be cheap but other wide/retro style jeans are like x3 that so) nice models that fit my ass so when they release new ones i make sure to pick up a pair if any nice from that line.


----------



## Neb (Apr 7, 2021)

I decided to get Muv Luv and 2064: Read Only Memories for the Vita since the online store is shutting down soon. What a great system...


----------



## Hype (Apr 8, 2021)

Anyone wanna share what they have bought recently or what you are going to?!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2021)

Got my new eyeglasses yesterday. Though I need to ask them to adjust the arms, cause they put too much pressure on my ears.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2021)

bought a cinnamoroll pen, not that i need it or anything


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 9, 2021)

I went and bought myself a new belt before work this morning cause my old one was too loose on my waist (aka yay losing weight) and it fits perfectly ☺


----------



## deana (Apr 9, 2021)

A little late compared to everyone but look what I got today 

My friend is a literal angel who managed to secure a pack to send to me and she sent it in a pink envelope which really amused me


----------



## Neb (Apr 9, 2021)

On today’s episode of “Neb’s Impulse Purchases” we have Cozy Grove. It seems exactly like the kind of game I need right now.


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 9, 2021)

Japanese Sanrio/AC Seals and other little extras! It was a nice find for around $14 total!


----------



## piske (Apr 9, 2021)

I got the full series of parks and rec on DVD. It’s hard watching things on DVD now though, the quality is not good


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 10, 2021)

these are my birthday presents that i got ^^



 ^^



 


my mum bought them for me :3



 my older brother got it for me



 my aunt got it for me



 my mum's mum's partner gave it to me



 


i got them from etsy :3




 my other brother got it for me




 


i got them from tofu cute



 i got it for my memory sticks :3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 10, 2021)

opened a few Pokemon TCG packs from battle styles and hidden fates yesterday and got these, the Charizard was guaranteed from a tin (though it's absolutely gorgeous) but the other two were a very nice surprise! (especially Type Null cause he's one of my favorites and he's a shiny!!)












(click for full size images, they're all super dope up close especially the Charizard)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 10, 2021)

I finally bought a copy of 3D World + Bowser's Fury today! i figured i deserved it after being tortured w schoolwork for so long lol.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 11, 2021)

My Camp Rock 2 CD came today!! It's missing the front cover artwork, but thats what i get for buying it from ebay lol.
The CD is cool tho!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2021)

Got my package with the JE stuff last night, woop 

- An old Johnny's Jr. ticket holder (I think, some plastic holder with some old Johnnys Jr. rubber badge with a rope so you can hang it on you?)
- Ring file/filofax calendar holder x2. Yes I had to order two since they had different pages in them LOL. I'll give one to a rl friendo though
- Smol Hello Kitty plushies from the Monsters dorama (representing Yamapi and Shingo Katori)
- A poncho-style towel-blanket thing with dog ears and tail (I think it's from one of Takki's solo concerts back in ..2005?)
- A Jr. era photo of Tackey & Tsubasa
- Some Jr. era merch of Tackey.


----------



## Licorice (Apr 15, 2021)

Finally caved after seeing these advertised on Instagram for weeks. They gave me a free powerbank with my order.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 16, 2021)

Licorice said:


> Finally caved after seeing these advertised on Instagram for weeks. They gave me a free powerbank with my order.
> View attachment 369258



so cute!!


----------



## Neb (Apr 16, 2021)

I got a replacement record player yesterday! The sound is _so_ nice...


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 16, 2021)

I bought a game on Steam called Calico, and the coloring book I ordered that my friend designed came in the mail


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 17, 2021)

grandma gave me some records


----------



## Chris (Apr 18, 2021)

Who doesn't love Pinocchio?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 20, 2021)

my boy kitsune luigi is here and I absolutely adore him so much I can't stop holding and hugging him lol 








Spoiler: here he is w the squad



don't worry, I know im missing wario but I'll get him... soon


----------



## Neb (Apr 20, 2021)

Decided to have a shopping spree with my last paycheck.
At a used game store I bought
- Nostalgia
- Professor Layton and The Curious Village
- Professor Layton and The Diabolical Box 

At Barnes and Noble I bought
- Queen: Greatest Hits vinyl
- The Gods Lie by Kaori Ozaki
- I Want To Eat Your Pancreas by Yoru Sumino
- Sazano and Comet Girl by Yuriko Akase
- All The Young Men by Ruth Koker Burks


----------



## 0ni (Apr 20, 2021)

I got a bread bin lmao

Doesn't sound like much but it really ties the room together


Spoiler


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 20, 2021)

Neb said:


> - I Want To Eat Your Pancreas by Yoru Sumino



i'll be honest what google showed me is not what i expected


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 24, 2021)

managed to get more packs of Battle Style cards (3 packs to be exact) and by some stroke of luck I pulled BOTH of these:









worth about $60 total so uhhh I'm gettin good???


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> managed to get more packs of Battle Style cards (3 packs to be exact) and by some stroke of luck I pulled BOTH of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that rainbow Urshifu(?), niiiiiice.


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 24, 2021)

2 paperbacks of  a couple of my favorite books were delivered today.  My Lovely Wife by Samantha Downing and The Binding by Bridget Collins


----------



## milktae (Apr 26, 2021)

i bought both versions of resonance pt2 (an album) at target :b


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 27, 2021)

3 kindle books, well  technically 2 kindle books and one 5 in one book set.

Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter by Seth-Grahame Smith
Pride and Prejudice and Zombies by Seth-Graham Smith
and The Legacy of a Vampire Witch: The Complete Urban Fantasy Boxset by Theophilus Monroe (books 1-5)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2021)

Bought a new (used) handbag, and paperback copy of _The Generals_ by Per Wahlöö.


----------



## buny (Apr 28, 2021)

i got a sunscreen for me face


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 29, 2021)

went to an antique store to look around today and found this little guy in the area with the beanie babies:






I've seen a lot of squirrel beanie babies but never a chipmunk! so ofc I had to get him. his name is Chipper and his birthday was actually about a week ago (April 21st) so happy 22nd birthday Chipper!

I looked him up online and found a few, most of which were $6-8 and some of which were more in the $12-20 range. I got this guy for $3.50, and the swing tag is intact and in good condition. I really love beanie babies and I'm happy I can add this little guy to my collection ☺


----------



## 0ni (Apr 29, 2021)

I bough a cool jumper for £15 - took it home and saw it was reduced from £200. First of all: 
But second of all: who the heck is actually buying jumpers for £200 in the first place? (well technically no-one hence it being reduced lol). But seriously it doesn't make sense - It isn't even that fancy - it legit looks like something you could get in H&M or Zara. Some clothing brands need to cool their jets, like really - settle down guys.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 29, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> went to an antique store to look around today and found this little guy in the area with the beanie babies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okay... that is adorable... adorable little chipper ^^


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 30, 2021)

I got pink storage boxes


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2021)

Loadsa groceries, did monthly larger shopping with mom.

Also got a year classic nitro on discord... tbf the only sub i use these days anyway lol


----------



## _Donut_ (May 3, 2021)

I had to wait a long time for this one but it finally arrived! A while back, I was looking for those smaller wireless keyboards to be used with my samsung tablet and I found a Doraemon version pre-order ;D


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2021)

Got a book about hippie culture/Christiania(the place in Copenhagen) from work (we regularly sort out old books that people never borrow or they look bad/broke etc) in thai.. I don't know thai but I think I'll make some art or stuff from the pictures at some point


----------



## Autumn247 (May 3, 2021)

I got a Julian amiibo card for Animal Crossing!! I’m so excited. I’ve always wanted him as a villager but never had him. Now I can have him on my New Horizons island


----------



## rianne (May 3, 2021)

A 70s manga series. This art style. So classic. <3


----------



## -Lumi- (May 6, 2021)

My sewing book came today! I’m so happy oh my gosh  There’s a few imperfections on the cover that I’m trying to not let bother me because overall the book is in really good condition. There’s no bent, torn, or missing pages which I’m thankful for as that was my main worry when ordering online. 

I’m so thrilled though I’m off to find my little page tab markers so I can mark my favourite pages and designs!


----------



## Autumn247 (May 6, 2021)

I got some groceries


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2021)

rianne said:


> View attachment 372717
> 
> A 70s manga series. This art style. So classic. <3


I loooooooove Moto Hagio and basically everything that manga art style. So classy <3


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 6, 2021)

spent all the money i got in amazon giftcards on two of my best friends upcoming birthdays im so excited i hope they like what i got them


----------



## Sophie23 (May 6, 2021)

I bought wallpaper yesterday ^^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 6, 2021)

the whole world needs to know that I, Mr. xSuperMario64x himself...

FOUND A COPY OF SM64 IN THE BOX WITH EVERYTHING INTACT AND THE BOX IS IN LIKE NEAR PERFECT CONDITION AJHDFKAJSHDKFJAHSDKFJAHSDHFAJWHERGIQWUEHRKJHDBVMZNCV BMZNXCU35R







JUST LOOK AT IT IT LOOKS SO GOOD WTF
I found it at an antique store today for $75! I honestly wasn't even planning on going, I just decided one second I wanted to go. It was fate   


I also got some other things while I was there. I found a beanie baby Butterfly to add to my collection (her name is Flitter!), a Webkinz Black Bear with an unused code (got both of these for $1 ea. btw, talk about a steal) and I got three stickers for 50 cents ea. (including a MK64 sticker and BOTH WAHS)!


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2021)

Bought some paperbacks and a black turtleneck shirt at the second hand store. And some basic tank tops (new) at a clothes store.


----------



## Plume (May 12, 2021)

I found the most perfect black shorts! They're made by Volcom and they're super comfortable and versatile, and are a great length.


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2021)

Also bought/ordered online a 70s knitted poncho from this hippie store in the UK that my mom found me  Bit expensive but hey I've been wanting one and I had some extra dough  Will probably take a couple of weeks with brexit stuff, but hey.


----------



## Sophie23 (May 13, 2021)

I bought a cat mug because I like cats


----------



## Beanz (May 16, 2021)

my parents bought me this KK plush from target


----------



## Wow_Life_ (May 16, 2021)

*I bought a fox ear headband so I can be true fox girl :3 *


----------



## jadetine (May 18, 2021)

I mentioned the TBT WC to my sister in passing and how my stylus was starting to die under all the pressure...





... and she got me this adorable frog case. Look at his little bow tie! So cuuuute.


----------



## Beanz (May 20, 2021)

yesterday evening i got a desk and billie eilish poster for my new room






every time i turn right i see the poster, it looks like billie staring at me with disdain.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 20, 2021)

I got my nb flag today


----------



## Neb (May 21, 2021)

I got two CDs and a vinyl record!


----------



## Sophie23 (May 21, 2021)

My mum bought me 2 dvds: 

Cats & dogs 3 paws unite!

Roald and Beatrix the tail fo the curious mouse


----------



## Autumn247 (May 21, 2021)

I just got the Night World book series by L.J Smith in the mail


----------



## _Donut_ (May 27, 2021)

#36 came in the mail today, and with that..I finally have them all (for now)!


----------



## Autumn247 (May 27, 2021)

I got this giant bag of candy


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 28, 2021)

Ordered some Genshin stickers a month ago and they finally arrived yesterday! The Scaramouche was an extra!​


----------



## Sophie23 (May 28, 2021)

I got the Jurassic park trilogy yesterday


----------



## Midoriya (May 28, 2021)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> View attachment 378196
> Ordered some Genshin stickers a month ago and they finally arrived yesterday! The Scaramouche was an extra!​



Holy crap, those are awesome!  

—-

I got this shirt from the museum when I was there!  Apologies for the subpar condition.  I still need to wash it.  



Spoiler: museum shirt











I’ve always been interested in astronomy so it’s perfect for me.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2021)

Got Woodstock - director's cut on a double-VHS a couple of days ago! Apparently some swedish edition too so pretty neato.

Also not here yet but my 70s vintage shirt seems to be on its way too


----------



## Toska (May 28, 2021)

Got some rings delivered today! They’re honestly amazing and I couldn’t be happier with them! They’re from Fe3h if you’re curious at to what they reference to!


----------



## _Donut_ (Jun 1, 2021)

Found these at a yard sale today and just couldn't resist...ahh the memories and broken friendships


----------



## Toska (Jun 7, 2021)

Got some Pokémon cards today! They aren’t really all that rare, but i like them nonetheless. (Also sorry, the photo is horizontal!)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2021)

this was the plushie I got today! I've mentioned here before that I really love foxes, so when I found this absolutely adorable fennec fox plush online I had to buy it! I actually didn't have a fennec fox plush before this (I have two arctics and a red) so I'm glad I could finally get one! he's really soft and about the same size as a Webkinz Signature so I'm super happy about that! his left ear is a bit foldy but I might see if my hair straightener on low heat will get that crease out (I straightened it out as good as I could for the pic).
I'm not sure what I want to name him yet but I'll come up with something soon! (or maybe someone here could help me out )

here he is with my arctic fox Dakota!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 11, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> this was the plushie I got today! I've mentioned here before that I really love foxes, so when I found this absolutely adorable fennec fox plush online I had to buy it! I actually didn't have a fennec fox plush before this (I have two arctics and a red) so I'm glad I could finally get one! he's really soft and about the same size as a Webkinz Signature so I'm super happy about that! his left ear is a bit foldy but I might see if my hair straightener on low heat will get that crease out (I straightened it out as good as I could for the pic).
> I'm not sure what I want to name him yet but I'll come up with something soon! (or maybe someone here could help me out )
> 
> here he is with my arctic fox Dakota!



that's cute!  

for a name... how about shiroi? :>  it's japanese for white... pronouced: she-roy


----------



## Autumn247 (Jun 11, 2021)

I got a replacement New Nintendo 3DS XL charger and some matcha powder!


----------



## Neb (Jun 12, 2021)

I bought Death Stranding and Sayonara Wild Hearts with my paycheck. Both games are like weird dreams, albeit for different reasons.


----------



## Loriii (Jun 12, 2021)

Oh yeah, I got the new pair of DualSense controllers and Ratchet & Clank: Rift Apart Digital Deluxe for my PS5 



Spoiler: PS5 stuff I got recently


----------



## rianne (Jun 12, 2021)

Got the Colourpop “High Tide” pressed powder (see: eyeshadow) palette, Fenty Beauty “Pro Filt’r Soft Matte Powder Foundation,” and two Milk Makeup “Tattoo Stamps” in the heart and star designs.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 13, 2021)

half of my savings


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 13, 2021)

more on the gacha side but I was absolutely broke in bandori and had enough for only 2 pulls on the limited wedding rerun banner, and look who came home  i had a very _very_ slim chance of getting her in 2 pulls but oh my god she came home 



Spoiler: ilysm tsugu ur my sunshine


----------



## Plume (Jun 15, 2021)

I ordered a sewing machine! I mostly wanted it for hemming and tailoring my clothes, but now I've come up with more ideas. I found the adorable chick fabric on etsy, and when it arrives, I hope to make a mini skirt with it! It says it's a lightweight fabric, so I may have to line it. This should be a fun project. C:


----------



## Neb (Jun 16, 2021)

I bought two manga volumes! Namely Witch Hat Atelier volume 3 and Komi Can’t Communicate volume 6.


----------



## Neb (Jun 16, 2021)

I bought a third party Nintendo 64 controller so I can play Majora’s Mask again!


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 17, 2021)

My new short pyjamas came today


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 18, 2021)

I got the Leif collectible I wanted


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 20, 2021)

I got the Jingle collectible I wanted!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2021)

Got a text from my bosses that gave me an ice-cream coupon to use after tomorrow afternoon  Idk if the whole department got one or not but, still cool


----------



## Autumn247 (Jun 22, 2021)

I got a few games in the mail, Lego Star Wars: The Complete Saga for Nintendo DS/3DS, The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask for Nintendo 3DS, and Sid Meier's Civilization VI for Nintendo Switch.  I have more on the way


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2021)

Bought some paperbacks at the second hand store I wanted, and one for my mom


----------



## Autumn247 (Jun 24, 2021)

The Xbox One game I ordered came today, it’s called Vampyr, it looks/sounds like a really interesting and unique RPG, can’t wait to get into it

And I bought an ebook called Tiny Habits: The Small Changes the Change Everything by BJ Fogg, I’ve read it before but I wanted to buy it so I can read it again since it’s so good/helpful.


----------



## Licorice (Jun 27, 2021)

Bought yesterday at the oddities and curiosities expo in New Orleans


Spoiler


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 27, 2021)

My recent purchases:

- Stardew Valley 
- A tapestry for my dorm in the fall
- Some LED lights (also for my dorm)


----------



## Autumn247 (Jun 27, 2021)

The physical copy of Lego Star Wars: The Force Awakens for Nintendo 3DS I ordered arrived today


----------



## DaisyFan (Jun 28, 2021)

Few days ago, I bought the _Fruits Basket_ socks and _Mario Golf: Super Rush_!


----------



## Neb (Jun 28, 2021)

I bought The House In Fata Morgana soundtrack. Even though I haven’t played the game in months I still remember the exact scene each song was in. It really is one of the best game soundtracks I’ve ever heard.


----------



## Licorice (Jul 1, 2021)

Finallyyy


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 1, 2021)

Licorice said:


> Finallyyy



i haven't heard of that game.... 

but where did you get that skin? it's so cute! ^^    is it for switch or switch lite?


----------



## Neb (Jul 2, 2021)

I got a CD and new blue-light resistant glasses in the mail today! I like how I look in them.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2021)

Bought a new sleeping neck pillow for my bed. The one I had were becoming too stiff and hard so it hurt more than helped. Hopefully it's gonna be good! Also got a 1,5 liter bottle of coca-cola zero!


----------



## Holla (Jul 5, 2021)

Last week I got the rest of the Sailor Moon Eternal Edition Manga. My Mom got me volume 1-3 last Christmas. Then 4 and 5 for my birthday back in March. I had a 10% off promo code for store that sells them here so I ordered the rest (volume 6-10). I got volume 7-10 early last week and volume 6 came on Friday (not sure why they shipped them separately but alas). I also preordered the 2 Codename Sailor V Eternal Editions but they don’t release until September.


Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2021)

^gooood those are so pretty. would totally buy them here if they weren't so expensive u_u


----------



## VernalLapin (Jul 6, 2021)

-


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 7, 2021)

I found some new fabrics today! We went to this smaller (well, it feels smaller I don’t think it actually is smaller size wise) thrift store today. We don’t go in often because it’s usually pretty busy and the hours are a bit funny as it’s mainly volunteer based. Whenever we do go though, it’s always lovely!

I was able to get four different fabrics and a little sewing basket. The sewing basket isn’t terribly fancy - like at all, but it was only $2 lol. I’ve been storing my sewing stuff in a little makeup bag but it doesn’t have much space! 

I got a green sort of floral patterned one? I’m not really sure what the pattern is and I’m still on the fence on how I feel about it. I also got a deep green fabric, an orangey-coral fabric, and some red fabric! I don’t know if there’s enough for dresses (save for the floral print) but there’s definitely enough for some skirts!


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Jul 7, 2021)

some keychains and stuff~! and I'm waiting for some other purchases to arrive because I lack control lol


----------



## Holla (Jul 8, 2021)

My Sailor Moon HGIF Premium Collection came today. I got the Japanese version so they came with one stand that they all fit on together. (In North America they are sold separately and only come with individual white stands).


----------



## Biyaya (Jul 8, 2021)

My brother just let me have his 3/DS game collection! So, now I'm the happy owner of Bravely Default, Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate, Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate, Monster Hunter Generations, Pokémon Alpha Sapphire, Pokémon Diamond (2 copies for some reason?), Pokémon Soul Silver, Pokémon White V.2 and Pokémon X!


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 8, 2021)

Today I got Mario Kart 8 Deluxe for Nintendo Switch (physical edition), and a book of 21 easy Christmas songs for ukulele


----------



## deana (Jul 8, 2021)

I got some new UV protective clothing from Uniqlo ☺


----------



## Sophie23 (Jul 9, 2021)

My Pikachu keyring came today!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 9, 2021)

Sophie23 said:


> My Pikachu keyring came today!
> 
> View attachment 383649


soo cute!!


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 9, 2021)

I got Zelda: Breath of the Wild in the mail today!


----------



## Neb (Jul 9, 2021)

I got a used copy of Red Dead Redemption 2 and the vita version of the Metal Gear Solid HD collection. Looking forward to trying these series for the first time!


----------



## Licorice (Jul 9, 2021)

New friend



Spoiler


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 10, 2021)

My Zelda mug came today


----------



## King koopa (Jul 10, 2021)

Went to gamestop and got a black yoshi plush:


----------



## Neb (Jul 11, 2021)

I got Sonic Advanced 2 and Tales of Symphonia at a used game store today.


----------



## Beanz (Jul 12, 2021)

my grandma bought me these cool shoes since my old ones were falling apart


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 12, 2021)

I got the complete official guidebook (expanded edition, hardcover) to Zelda: Breath of the Wild, and a physical copy of Luigi's Mansion 3 for Nintendo Switch


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 13, 2021)

I got a new throw blanket yesterday, it's really big and soft and it was only $20! it's 90"×90", or about 228×228cm


----------



## Neb (Jul 13, 2021)

I bought a used copy of Steins;Gate Zero. I haven’t finished the original yet, but I really wanted to take advantage of this deal. It’s not every day that you find a PS Vita game in person.


----------



## deana (Jul 13, 2021)

I got Latias and Latios plushes and I love them so much


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 14, 2021)

deanapants said:


> I got Latias and Latios plushes and I love them so much
> View attachment 384786



so cute!!


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 14, 2021)

Craft store stuffs! I got clay, more clay incase I messed up with the first one, a moon shaped light (I mean, I love moon stuff), shiny blue stone chips to put in a candle tray, and a glass cloche to display my gemstones and pretty rocks.

Oh also a 2 pack of canvases cause I love canvases.


----------



## Neb (Jul 16, 2021)

I bought and tried The Legend of Zelda Skyward Sword HD. It was a wave of nostalgia. I felt like I was in 2011 trying this game for the first time again.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 25, 2021)

My sister got me these funny cat butt magnets that look like they're sticking out of the fridge when you put them on.    One is gray and one is orange in memory of my two cats who passed away.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2021)

Neb said:


> I bought and tried The Legend of Zelda Skyward Sword HD. It was a wave of nostalgia. I felt like I was in 2011 trying this game for the first time again.


Ayy enjoy it! I actually used to own one of those carton cube props they used for advertising the game in stores back in the day aha  Don't think I ever tried the game though.


----------



## mogyay (Jul 26, 2021)

bought these this weekend! my old copy of persuasion got thrown out because it had fallen apart too much, it's one of my favourite books of all time


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Jul 26, 2021)

My vintage obsession. He'll be an excellent addition to the collection!


----------



## Holla (Jul 27, 2021)

I got this a while back but never got around to sharing it. It’s a dual birthstone ring that I ordered on Etsy. The stones are just coloured Zirconia but I don’t mind as it meant the ring wasn’t all that expensive. The dark blue stone represents Sapphire for my boyfriend’s birthday in September. The pale blue one represents Aquamarine for my own birthday in March.


----------



## Neb (Jul 27, 2021)

I bought The Great Ace Attorney Chronicles on Switch today! While I’ve played through most of the 3DS fan translations, it’ll still be fun to see how my mom reacts to the plot twists.


----------



## KittenNoir (Jul 31, 2021)

These came in the mail for me today  



 I can't wait to use them


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 1, 2021)

Does food count? I just got takeout lol Buffalo wings, honeydew bubble tea with peach popping boba, and fries!


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 4, 2021)

I got these mini artificial succulents for my apartment


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2021)

went to TSC yesterday to buy cat food and while looking at their *adorable* plushies I found this grey squirrel. he's really soft and cute, and he's also holding a little acorn which I thought was funny. he is about 8 inches tall and for only  $13 this little guy was a perfect addition to my collection <3









haven't 100% decided on a name yet but I was thinking of Danny if it's a boy. dunno yet what its gender is lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2021)

^well you can name whatever danny though

anyway, got that poster i've been eyeing and it's a beauty <3 cool dudes and a gal what more do u need haha.

also found some dvd boxes with milos forman's 60s movies and one with bo widerberg


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 5, 2021)

I got my little order from Sephora today!! The Rare Beauty birthday items are so cute and small oh my goodness.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 8, 2021)

forgot to post this but on Friday I got a new lava lamp, it was an impulse purchase lol. but it's so cool, it has blue liquid and red wax (aka exactly what I wanted)! here's a pic of it running alongside my purple and pink lava lamp:






(I now own eight lava lamps, the madness never ends lol)


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 9, 2021)

I got a new pair of joycons for my Nintendo Switch, my original ones were the blue and red joycons, I have the pink and green now and I love them 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2021



xSuperMario64x said:


> forgot to post this but on Friday I got a new lava lamp, it was an impulse purchase lol. but it's so cool, it has blue liquid and red wax (aka exactly what I wanted)! here's a pic of it running alongside my purple and pink lava lamp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



those are awesome! I used to have one as a kid that was blue liquid w/ green wax. Now I want another one lol


----------



## Neb (Aug 9, 2021)

I got an iPhone 12 Pro after my XR bricked. It’s a huge upgrade from my last phone, that’s for sure.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 13, 2021)

my new DSiXL came in the mail today and I'm so happy! my old one has been broken since 2013 so I'm really glad I could finally get a replacement that works perfectly!
this brings back so much nostalgia from when I played my old one back in 2011-2013, I really missed the camera app and Flipnote Studio and everything else!

here's my old one next to my new one. I was able to get the same shell (Super Mario 25th ani) so that's awesome!





(yeah I have two now lol, trying to sell the other one for parts since it doesn't work anymore)

to celebrate I made a drawing on FS for the first time on a DSiXL since 2013, my doggo ☺





edit: also this DSiXL came with a copy of New Super Mario Bros. so now I can actually play through that game like I've always wanted


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 13, 2021)

Well, today I got a fever, in case that counts...  I'm all rosy from all that sun camping in the mountain peak.


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 14, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> my new DSiXL came in the mail today and I'm so happy! my old one has been broken since 2013 so I'm really glad I could finally get a replacement that works perfectly!
> this brings back so much nostalgia from when I played my old one back in 2011-2013, I really missed the camera app and Flipnote Studio and everything else!
> 
> here's my old one next to my new one. I was able to get the same shell (Super Mario 25th ani) so that's awesome!
> ...


This gave me major nostalgia, I loved my dsi back in the day. The camera functions were groundbreaking to me at the time as a child lol. Where did you buy it btw? I don't really know of any reliable places to buy old handhelds. 


GuerreraD said:


> Well, today I got a fever, in case that counts...  I'm all rosy from all that sun camping in the mountain peak.
> 
> View attachment 391278



Fevers are never fun, I hope you feel better soon!



As for what I got....

LOCKDOWN! It needed to happen but I am a little bummed. Oh well.


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 14, 2021)

BluebearL said:


> Fevers are never fun, I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> As for what I got....
> 
> LOCKDOWN! It needed to happen but I am a little bummed. Oh well.



Thank you, I took a medicine from the Nookies 

, so I'm already feeling better 

But what do you mean with lockdown? (joking) Did the ghosts in your cabin pulled a prank on you or something? Let me know if you're trapped in the wardrobe or something, I'll tell your mates to let you out when I cross paths with one.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 14, 2021)

BluebearL said:


> This gave me major nostalgia, I loved my dsi back in the day. The camera functions were groundbreaking to me at the time as a child lol. Where did you buy it btw? I don't really know of any reliable places to buy old handhelds.


I got this from eBay for $75, pretty decent price considering the console usually sells for $70-80 and NSMB sells for about $20. always check the seller rating, this guy had thousands of ratings and they were 99.9% positive and he also offered a 30-day return policy. 
also back in 2017 I got my Zelda 3DSXL for $100 from a pawn shop and it still works perfectly, so I could recommend that as well.


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 14, 2021)

GuerreraD said:


> Thank you, I took a medicine from the Nookies View attachment 391525, so I'm already feeling better
> 
> But what do you mean with lockdown? (joking) Did the ghosts in your cabin pulled a prank on you or something? Let me know if you're trapped in the wardrobe or something, I'll tell your mates to let you out when I cross paths with one.



Glad to hear it! I don't know anymore, I can hear the ghosts snickering and cheering about something but it is all muffled...


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 14, 2021)

Bought this adorable pop socket from a seller on Etsy!


----------



## Beanz (Aug 16, 2021)

i got the happier than ever CD!! it’s the splatter painted one and i got one before they all sold out. (excuse my messy nightstand)



i ordered it on july 22nd but it didn’t come until august 11th, when i finally got it i was so p*ssed because i thought they had given me the regular CD until i emailed the online store management and they told me to look inside next to where the CD was, that’s where the art card was. i was expecting the actual album cover to be covered in paint, i felt like such an idiot


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2021)

Got a time booked for my 2nd rona jab! on saturday afternoon!


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 19, 2021)

I found a set of knitting needles at the thrift store! It’s incomplete but that’s okay. It’s missing the I think 2, 3, and 4 mm size needles? And some little cords but I has one cord and a 5 mm needle so! It’s okay. I’m excited to try and learn to knit


----------



## Beanz (Aug 21, 2021)

i was at target today looking for a usb cord and i got the HK amiibo cards! i wanted a pack when they came out a few months ago but i never got them because they were sold online. i wasn't actively looking for these cards but i was so shook when i saw them.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 22, 2021)

I got a new scented candle (vanilla + hawaiian breeze) and some tea lights today! ☺

here's where my candles are, I have a few more that aren't pictured. I find I love to light candles when I'm trying to sleep. they really relax me. 
don't worry, I always put them out before I actually fall asleep!


----------



## MadisonBristol (Aug 22, 2021)

I bought New Super Mario Bros 2 and I'm playing it a lot.


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 24, 2021)

They just restocked these at EB Games and I placed an order! Very excited- should be here anytime from tomorrow-Monday.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 27, 2021)

got some new art supplies yesterday! goauche and colored pencils. But idk what to draw/paint


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 27, 2021)

Got some new Skechers sneakers. Rather expensive but those arch fit ones are comfy af and I need those expensive ones for my feet lol.


----------



## arikins (Aug 28, 2021)

er i didnt buy it myself, rather my sister is the best sibling ever and bought me a new phone for my birthday. its purple [my favorite color, well its more like lilac ?] and i got a charm and put tons of cute stickers inside. jus made me really happy to decorate something for myself ^^


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 28, 2021)

I (finally) got some reusable face masks in black and plaid, I can't wait to wear them


----------



## milktae (Aug 29, 2021)

i finally got my hot sauce album i preordered back in may and bought a limited noeasy album today at the store :]


Spoiler






sry it’s kinda blurry <\3


----------



## deana (Aug 31, 2021)

My new mini-backpack


----------



## bestfriendsally (Aug 31, 2021)

deana said:


> My new mini-backpack
> View attachment 397109


that's so cute!!


----------



## Holla (Aug 31, 2021)

Forgot to post this last week but I picked up a copy of Pokémon Platinum. I’ve never played it before (I’ve played Diamond though).

Been really enjoying it so far. I apologize for the car pic I was too excited to wait until I got home after I picked it up at the post office.


----------



## Neb (Aug 31, 2021)

I picked up a root beer float from an event my apartment complex was having! It was pretty good.


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 7, 2021)

I got a new pair of jeans, a few books, and some new music on iTunes


----------



## Neb (Sep 8, 2021)

A free trial for Final Fantasy 14. Time for another time sink…


----------



## MadisonBristol (Sep 8, 2021)

The Sanrio Amiibo cards. Oh, and a bottle of Pepsi.


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 8, 2021)

my Dialectical Behavior Therapy Skills Workbook for Bipolar Disorder came today!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 10, 2021)

my fox plushie came today and omg he's so big and cuddly!! bigger than even my arctic fox! he's an absolutely perfect edition to my growing collection of fox plushies!! 

best bet im gonna snuggle w these bois tonight ☺





oh and I also got a new raglan shirt, a platypus beanie baby, and an absolutely adorable Webkinz spotted leopard from goodwill!


----------



## Beanz (Sep 13, 2021)

i finally got amiibo cards from target! my favorite villager out of all 3 packs is mitzi


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2021)

Got this cute kid book that we got rid off from work (it was a bit broke though I managed to glue it somewhat) in Japanese name "Daruma-san to" and it's basic point and read stuff but it's very cute and I want to start learning hiragana again, I really forgot most of it and it'd be nice to learn more kanji too!


----------



## Orius (Sep 17, 2021)

Got quite a bunch of stuff today:

Nintendo 3DS XL: Animal Crossing Limited Edition (second-hand); comes with AC: New Leaf pre-installed.







Bought these babies too:




Can't wait to play Pokémon Snap. Looks fun and relaxing.


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 17, 2021)

Some sugar free vanilla pudding since I'm trying to cut back on sugar, and also some protein bars and cheddar potato soup bowls


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 17, 2021)

Making a scrapbook for an anniversary gift for my favorite person and I finally ordered the photos and i got some new scrapbook paper im so excited to start working on it <3


----------



## Neb (Sep 18, 2021)

I bought a Waddle Dee figurine from a Japanese bookstore. It’s pretty decent for $4.


----------



## Orius (Sep 18, 2021)

Bought an NFC reader for my 3DS for $20. Would've been screwed otherwise because "Welcome Amiibo" kinda needs Amiibos to be fun.


----------



## Orius (Oct 2, 2021)

Just bought a Wacom Intuos drawing tablet from Shopee. $299. Pretty pricey, but with devices like these, you don't want to go cheap.

I don't really draw much to be honest, but I remember doing some casual drawing when I was bored every now and then. I used to draw these really cringey adult drawings, most of which I won't post here of course, but man, they're hilarious.


----------



## Autumn247 (Oct 3, 2021)

I bought the following:


IT, and IT Chapter 2 dvd set (movies based on Stephen King's novel)
Misery: A Novel by Stephen King
Misery (DVD movie)
Dust pan/brush set
Pumpkin carving tool kit
Pumpkin carving stencils
Dry erase markers
And a set of battery operated Tea Light candles


----------



## Autumn247 (Oct 5, 2021)

I ordered a sterling silver Celtic cross necklace from a store that sells jewelry made in Ireland.  I also ordered a copy of Rune Factory 4 for Nintendo Switch


----------



## Holla (Oct 5, 2021)

Got this a couple weeks ago but I forgot about it until now. This actually released just last week but mine came about a week early. 



Volume 2 (the last book) is going to release at a later time. It was originally going to be later this month but has been pushed to December.


----------



## Plume (Oct 5, 2021)

I've been wanting these for probably 10 years and now that it's socially acceptable to wear ridiculously chunky shoes, now seemed like a good time to get them.


----------



## Neb (Oct 6, 2021)

I bought a pansexual pride flag pin for my backpack today!


----------



## Autumn247 (Oct 6, 2021)

I ordered this tenor ukulele, I have a soprano ukulele but now I want to try out a bigger size


----------



## Autumn247 (Oct 9, 2021)

My necklace came yesterday


----------



## Bagelbagon (Oct 10, 2021)

My oversized club mocchi mocchi maxim tomato pillow came on friday


----------



## Autumn247 (Oct 12, 2021)

My tenor ukulele came today!


----------



## Orius (Oct 13, 2021)

Finally got my Amiibos, all 400 of them - unofficial, of course. Lol Still cost me $450 (I know I said 650 in another post, but it's from another seller who has the full album, and at a cheaper price too!). They're also in proper numerical order, which is rare for unofficials.

Time to summon all those villagers... The power of the animals in the palm of my hands...


----------



## Orius (Oct 23, 2021)

OH BOY!







Official cards at last, or at least three of them, with the Collectors Album!

1 down, 3 albums to go.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 23, 2021)

a new piercing and some neat handcuff earrings  
an artistic rendition


----------



## Orius (Oct 27, 2021)

I didn't want to say anything until the mods approve of my request to post a new giveaway based on 100% legitimate Amiibo cards, and also because I wanted to surprise you guys, but I think I've waited long enough, so I'll just share these little treats with yall:



Spoiler: Just Arrived in Mail A Few Days Ago






















*New giveaway thread coming soon on November 1st.* I'm just preparing them now so that I could hand them all out in 30 mins for every one of you.


----------



## Orius (Oct 29, 2021)

My Series 1 Collectors Album has arrived. 3 down, 1 to go, and then all that's left is the Series 5 Amiibo cards.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 1, 2021)

I've been debating which switch game I should get for a while and I got to a point where I couldn't help but buy the new Mario Party game. got it yesterday and it's absolutely awesome! I traded in my copy of Lets Go Eevee at gamestop and they gave me like $37 in store credit so I got this brand new switch game for only $26! 





also while I was out I got a few other things, most notably I went to the thrift store and found this arctic fox plushie which is super cute! she's a little dirty but I'll use a wet rag and wipe it off 




(the new one is on the right, not quite as nice as Dakota but for $1 I can't complain at all <3)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 7, 2021)

Spoiled myself





Isabelle and In-A-Bell


----------



## dude98 (Nov 7, 2021)

Got an SSR character on the first summon of their banner


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2021)

some new undies (lol) and a coral lipstick. and got some groceries.


----------



## Orius (Nov 17, 2021)

Goodbye, Nookazon economy.

It's been nice knowing you.

Nah, not really.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2021)

Got the expansion passes for Pokémon Sword. Since I got the game from trade-in other games I could as well spend on this, plus since I'm most likely not getting sd/bp on release day I'll defo play some Sword!


----------



## Holla (Nov 18, 2021)

Got this bookmark last night. I have the whole Eternal Edition of the Sailor Moon Manga and I needed a way to keep track of which act/page I’m on.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 29, 2021)

I swear, I bought stuff for other people too okay


----------



## Loriii (Nov 30, 2021)

Yeah.. finally gotten one. Will probably keep this sealed for now.​


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 30, 2021)

Got my shirt and hair clip today, finally!

Also found some tv series on dvd at a second hand store


----------



## Kamex (Dec 7, 2021)

I got Animal Crossing: Wild World. I know it's old, but I love the DS and the whole Animal Crossing franchise, which is why I ordered it on Amazon. Plus I heard the villagers in the older games have more personality and dialogues than New Horizons, so I look forward to playing it.


----------



## Romaki (Dec 10, 2021)

I got a series 5 pack for Saint Nicholaus Day and got pretty lucky! Was hoping for Raymond or Sasha, but I can't complain.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2021)

Got my pants in the mail yesterday, and some shirts today!


----------



## tinysaiph (Dec 11, 2021)

got this fluffy fox plush a while back!


----------



## cIementine (Dec 20, 2021)

it was my 20th birthday today! i got my dream dress from realisation par (the alba in dahlia), the dior lip glow in cherry, bunny slipper socks, and a postcard collection of new yorker covers. my boyfriend took me to rome a few weeks ago as an early bday gift, and is taking me for dinner and giving me gifts tomorrow! i'm a lucky girl.


----------



## Neb (Dec 20, 2021)

I got a Peanut Butter Chocolate Love smoothie from Jamba Juice! My favorite flavor Watermelon Breeze was out of season, but at least I got my second favorite.


----------



## Neb (Dec 22, 2021)

I got three visual novels from the Steam Christmas sale. They’re Aokana: Four Rhythms Across The Blue, The Devil On G-string, and Dream Ending. All three look really good and they only added up to $42!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 22, 2021)

CHRISTMAS CAME EARLY BOYS

I ordered this plushie a few days ago after I got an offer that I _could not _refuse. I don't normally buy plushies on impulse, but this one was super cute and I got it for a really good price. I thought it was supposed to come on Friday but it came today and omg I'm in love!! 
it's a webkinz spotted spaniel, I wasn't even aware that this existed until recently (came out in late 2012, basically after I kinda got out of webkinz) but now it's prob my favorite dog plushie that I own lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 23, 2021)

An early gift from my aunt because she didn’t know how to wrap it
I love him


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 10, 2022)

Chest binder


----------



## Autumn247 (Jan 12, 2022)

I got Super Lucky's Tale for Xbox One in the mail the other day, I'm not good at platformers but it's pretty fun despite me being bad at it lol  I like the graphics, it's cute.  Maybe I'll get better with more practice


----------



## jadetine (Jan 18, 2022)

Treated myself to some new artwork for my grownup fan wall:



It is Yuna from Final Fantasy X, one of the games that defined my teen years.


----------



## Romaki (Jan 28, 2022)

Luckily got it at the second store, not because it was gone because the first store didn't had it delivered at 10am lol

Good way to start off a lil quarantine, yeaaaaaaa...


----------



## milktae (Jan 30, 2022)

almost February but i finally bought the season’s greetings i wanted :’) im also probably never buying one again bc this was $80


----------



## Blink. (Feb 3, 2022)

they was too coot, i needed em


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 4, 2022)

Also got a copy of Pokemon Legends: Arceus recently.

Not physical though, lol.


----------



## Autumn247 (Feb 5, 2022)

I got so many games from the Steam Lunar New Years Sale 

Let's see, I got:

Lego The Lord of the Rings
Lego Star Wars the complete saga
The Witcher (1st game)
The Witcher 2
The Witcher 3 complete edition 
Skyrim: Anniversary Edition 
The Elder Scrolls: Oblivion


----------



## Plume (Feb 17, 2022)

Thrift store treasures! For anyone who is curious, the Brownie autograph book doesn't contain any autographs.


----------



## Licorice (Feb 19, 2022)

I’m finally gonna visit that island on the gamecube animal crossing


----------



## Neb (Feb 23, 2022)

I got a Maus paperback box set with a gift card my grandparents got me!


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 1, 2022)

Guys I did it I saw 1 tik tok and made it my mission to find this little guy 




 He is so cute !!!!!! omg !!!!! I can squish him........


----------



## Licorice (Mar 1, 2022)

My bf got me a custom Jambette plush


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 1, 2022)

Licorice said:


> My bf got me a custom Jambette plush View attachment 432056


YAY!!! She's so adorable! I love Jambette she's so sweet!  This made me so happy to see!


----------



## Bluelady (Mar 4, 2022)

Washi tape from Occasional Motto arrived.



I tried looking for quality Washi tape, but Reddit and Amazon weren’t that helpful with search results. Here’s hoping that the stickiness lasts for a few years.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 5, 2022)

@Foreverfox 

Got Luka's shirt and a Slovenia shirt on Slovenia night!


----------



## Foreverfox (Mar 5, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> @Foreverfox
> 
> Got Luka's shirt and a Slovenia shirt on Slovenia night!


Those are awesome!!! I love both of them!! Or should I say "Slove"?  what a great memory attached to them as well!


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 5, 2022)

I got this dark blue Switch Lite with Brilliant Diamond a few days ago. I already completed Pokémon Brilliant Diamond, minus the post-game. This is the color Switch I wanted.


----------



## Neb (Mar 9, 2022)

I got the Ukraine charity game bundle on itch.io. I already owned many of the notable games in this bundle, but I’m glad this is going to a good cause.


----------



## Holla (Mar 9, 2022)

I got this guy late last year but never got to share him here until now.







He’s an official shiny Magikarp plush exclusive to Nagoya Pokemon Center in Japan. They were originally available in 2009 and again in 2013. Mine is one of the originals from 2009 as the copyright on his tush tag is 2009. He is missing the big cardboard tag but I don’t mind. I’ve seen the 2013 version with all tags go for twice what I paid for mine so I think I did well.

Magikarp has really grown on me over the years as like most people he started out as just a pathetic fish to me. Now he really has a special place in my heart especially the shiny version.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2022)

Holla said:


> I got this guy late last year but never got to share him here until now.
> 
> View attachment 433123View attachment 433124
> 
> ...


Congrats omg it's beautiful! Yeah I also love shiny magikarps ever since that level 99 shiny event they had way back for whichever games it was


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 10, 2022)

Finally got my K.K. Slider plush!! It was supposed to be a birthday gift, but it was late by a month. I love it though, it's so cute!! >w<

(Not my image, I found it online.)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 11, 2022)

I got these supercute Animal Crossing stickers!! Iwas so happy when I saw Moe. >w<


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2022)

yesterday I went to the game store in the city where my internship was (bc I had some free time before I had to go) and I got a copy of Hamsterz Life 2 on DS for like $3 lol. so far it's not quite as interesting as the first game but idk I'll give it some more time :3


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 13, 2022)

I treated myself today and got something I have always wanted.



 It's the Fujifilm Instax printer I am so excited to print some lovely photos


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 29, 2022)

I got a bisexual flag!! (And I don't care that it's not Pride Month yet.)
And don't mind my bad camera quality here. XP


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 2, 2022)

my birthday presents ^^








from my aunt




my new t-shirt that mum got me when we went to sainsburys to go shopping on the 31st of march











pokemon legands arceus 
i'm looking forward to playing that, maybe tomorrow 







detective pikachu that i bought, using the amazon giftcard that my brother got me... last christmas, i think it was
i'm looking forward to playing this too sometime :3


the cookie cutters that i bought from etsy :>







a cinnamoroll pendulum clock that i bought off of artbox





the £40 that mum gave me :>





the amazon giftcard that my brother got me :>










i got these from tofucute... i named them ''kutari'' & ''*rakko*''

i got these from tofucute too :3









& this amazon giftcard from my other brother


----------



## MadisonBristol (Apr 4, 2022)

I went to the flea market and Target yesterday. I bought Mabel's amiibo card, Resetti's amiibo figure, a lighter, and a grey GBA SP at the flea market. I got Kirby and the Forgotten Land at Target, and a cake pop and vanilla Frappuccino at the Starbucks next to Target.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 4, 2022)

I just got my new guitar book _20 Practice Routines for Classical Guitar_.


----------



## MadisonBristol (Apr 4, 2022)

I got 5 packs of amiibo cards at Target. If anyone's curious, the villagers are:

Series 2: Keaton, Broccolo, Benedict, Butch, Lucha, and Reese. Benedict is the highlight since he was my best friend in New Leaf.
Series 3: Antonio, Elvis, Biskit, Wolfgang, Tangy, and Tom Nook. Tangy is my second-favorite villager, while I love the anteaters. Wolfgang is also great.
Series 3 again: Chadder, Hazel, Buck, Stinky, Tabby, and Mabel. This made me laugh so much since I got 5 ugly villagers and an amiibo I already have. I do like Tabby a lot though. My sister bought this pack for me.
Series 4: Angus, Static, Grizzly, Ribbot, Erik, and Redd. Not much to say here.
Series 5: Rio, Sasha, Reneigh, Shino, Ione, and Tom Nook. Two repeats of amiibo I already own, being Reneigh and Tom Nook. I was pretty surprised to see him there since I didn't realize he had multiple cards.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 5, 2022)

my future funk queen has arrived. Lum from Urusei Yatsura


----------



## skweegee (Apr 7, 2022)

I recently got these two Pikachu figures in from the Pokemon center, as well as another Buizel plush! The figures are part of the "Pikachu Moods" series, with the two moods I got being "sleepy" and "hungry," the two moods that probably best describe me most of the time. The Buizel plush was a random one I found online and didn't come from Pokemon Center.

Oh, and thank you Bell Tree, I'm trying to cut way back on my impulse spending but then you just _had_ to show me an ad for those Pikachu figures!




Spoiler: Figures and Plush


----------



## Neb (Apr 8, 2022)

I got an old roku stick to stream movies on my CRT tube TV. All that’s left is to buy a compatible AV cable.


----------



## Beanz (Apr 8, 2022)

my grandma ordered me these shoes online a day ago


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 8, 2022)

I just got a brand new portable charger from Amazon:


----------



## skweegee (Apr 8, 2022)

Adding yet another plush to the collection! I saw this one recently on my recommended items section on eBay from a shop I've bought from before and decided to pick it up. It's shipping from overseas though and the last time I ordered from them it took a month for it to clear customs and arrive here, so I have a bit of a wait ahead of me.



Spoiler: plush!


----------



## BluebearL (Apr 30, 2022)

Ever since I saw Sunflowers (with the yellow background) at the NGA, I have held a love for the works of Van Gogh. His master of colour is just breathtaking. I distinctly remember the Sunflowers painting popping out to me from three hallways/rooms away. That yellow is just so striking. It glowed. Anyway, I am a sucker for plushies so I got given this Build a bear by a friend





I love how it has a picture of the painting on its foot. So cute. Much cuter irl as well. Made me so happy, lol.


----------



## Neb (May 1, 2022)

I got Dragon Quest 6 for mobile since a few people have recommended it to me. This is supposed to be the definitive edition, so I’m looking forward to it!


----------



## Neb (May 2, 2022)

I returned the damaged copy of Final Fantasy 8 and the owner let me switch it for a cleaner one! He also let me get The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess for free as an apology.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 11, 2022)

I got Switch Sports!! It was a blast playing with my brother, and I'm a natural at chambara! My brother was such a good sport (pun not intended) even when he was losing, he'd high-five and congratulate me whenever I scored or won!


----------



## MadisonBristol (May 18, 2022)

I went to the mall this morning. I got a skirt, 3 candles (sun-washed citrus, black cherry merlot, and mahogany teakwood), soap (rainbow waves), and this album which was amazing to see since it's by a band my uncle was in at the time. Oh, also a cherry Pepsi, pretzel nuggets, and caramel dip.

I also stopped at a couple other places. Got a tally counter and a bunch of cans of soda.


----------



## skweegee (Jun 1, 2022)

Finally, something that's not Buizel related! I ordered an official copy of the Zelda Breath of the Wild Soundtrack a couple days ago and it arrived today! 

And then I also got 3 different Buizel figures within the last couple of days too...




Spoiler: OST











Spoiler: figures



The middle one is a hanging piece, but I don't have anything to hang him up for display yet. And apparently these two pictures don't fit into one spoiler, it kept trying to split it into two of them so I just did it manually.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 4, 2022)

Went out and bought these yesterday, can't never have too many.
(and I needed more..)




One of the manga I ordered arrived today.


----------



## Neb (Jun 5, 2022)

I picked up Piranesi by Susanna Clarke at the bookstore today. I read a little at the library and loved it, so I’m glad to own it now.


----------



## Neb (Jun 6, 2022)

I bought Coffee Talk. It’s a shame one of the writers died. The dialogue in this game is really good so far.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2022)

Finally found a decent priced copy of Beatles' Sgt. Pepper on vinyl (I have the CD box from before). I think it's a 70s re-issue/print rather than the original but those were a bit over my budget. Also got a vinyl single with Ola & The Janglers (Swedish 60s pop/beat band).


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 8, 2022)

Bought this cute cover for my Kindle; after not having one for months.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Jun 12, 2022)

I just got F1 2002 and Mario Kart Double Dash for GameCube.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2022)

Got two 60s-mod style mini dresses today! I bought them the weekend before last (they had Platinum Jubilee discount since the store is located in the UK) so I grabbed a few and they fit good!


----------



## azurill (Jun 13, 2022)

I finally ordered a case for my switch lite . Got it yesterday.


----------



## Neb (Jun 14, 2022)

I got my first e-reader in the mail today! It’s a Kindle PaperWhite Signature. To test it out I borrowed two novels and manga from the library. As someone with double vision, the font and word spacing options are a complete blessing. For once I can comfortably read a novel without having to close an eye. The nightlight option is also great for eye strain and late night reading. Reading comics on the other hand is rather uncomfortable. The picture quality is excellent, but zooming the page in is clunky. I’d much rather read comics on paper. That being said I’m still really happy with this device so far. Nothing will fully replace reading on paper, but this will be great for reading some library books or anything that would otherwise have a tiny font.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jun 27, 2022)

I got this cute coloring book and some colored pencils at Family Dollar today 






	Post automatically merged: Jun 27, 2022



Neb said:


> I bought Coffee Talk. It’s a shame one of the writers died. The dialogue in this game is really good so far.


Oh I didn't realize that, that's sad to hear, I loved that game, it's so relaxing and has great writing, I was just thinking yesterday that I want to replay it


----------



## Neb (Jun 30, 2022)

I got a case for Kindle PaperWhite! It was pretty cheap, but the look and feel are great. The build is sturdy too. I can now take this on the go without the fear of scratching it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2022)

Bought a new phone yesterday, finally. RIP my wallet but well needed and feels good to have one actually working properly lol.

Got an iPhone SE (3rd gen, 2022)


----------



## Franny (Jul 1, 2022)

i got this dress that i've been wanting for at least 6 months, maybe a year. the brand closed so its been hard to track lately, but someone was so kind enough to sell it to me. i'm wearing it to a tea event next month.


Spoiler: large image


----------



## Plume (Jul 1, 2022)

I got this duvet cover, and also some homemade earrings that look like little tomato pin cushions which I bought at an artist's fair.


----------



## Neb (Jul 23, 2022)

My grip for my PS4 controller came in! It almost feels like a new controller. That’s how much better it feels.


----------



## azurill (Jul 26, 2022)

Got this in the mail


----------



## Romaki (Jul 26, 2022)

I got a cherry blossom switch case and a zelda backpack for my birthday. ^__^


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 26, 2022)

Here is a closer look at the hockey pucks I got today. I actually got seven pucks, but that one is blank, so it isn’t pictured here.



Spoiler: pucks


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 29, 2022)

I love, love, love this scent. I normally wouldn’t post something like this in here, but I picked up this new scent and it’s great. I’m glad I got two, and I may get some more and stick with this.


----------



## Kamex (Aug 4, 2022)

I bought this Link action figure from Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword.


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 14, 2022)

My friend got me this Digimon playmat, I love it!


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 15, 2022)

I got the GameStop Zelda bag & wallet collection

A case for my Switch lite (finally)

Some Halloween decor for my room. The decor itself isn't super Halloweeny so it would look nice all year round.


----------



## milktae (Sep 3, 2022)

i got the Sanrio amiibo cards at target along with some stuff for my acne :]


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 19, 2022)

All of them came in the mail around the same time.
Can't wait to finish them all in one day.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 7, 2022)

I went to do some shopping for christmas gifts, but you wouldn't even know, with this selection of stuffs gotten for myself



not shown: sweets and mundane ****


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 7, 2022)

24 bottles of a slightly fizzy beverage (and I stocked up on Aveeno body lotion/wash for the winter).


----------



## Holla (Oct 13, 2022)

I got this last night. It’s a special 30th Anniversary collaboration Q Posket Petit figure and “book” that I imported from Japan. It’s Sailor Moon in her original manga style. This likely would have been how she looked if it weren’t for the animators deeming the design too complex. They also didn’t like the lack of colour in her hair so she was changed to the style we all know and love today.

The “book” is really just a box with a couple pages attached to the front. They explain the design process of the figure as well as showcasing other Sailor Moon Q Posket figures. It’s all in Japanese of course so I’ll have to get out a translator when I get the chance to read it.





Spoiler: A couple pictures of the “book”


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2022)

Holla said:


> I got this last night. It’s a special 30th Anniversary collaboration Q Posket Petit figure and “book” that I imported from Japan. It’s Sailor Moon in her original manga style. This likely would have been how she looked if it weren’t for the animators deeming the design too complex. They also didn’t like the lack of colour in her hair so she was changed to the style we all know and love today.
> 
> The “book” is really just a box with a couple pages attached to the front. They explain the design process of the figure as well as showcasing other Sailor Moon Q Posket figures. It’s all in Japanese of course so I’ll have to get out a translator when I get the chance to read it.
> View attachment 463420
> ...


Whoa that looks awesome. I'd definitely kill for the outer senshi ones aha.


----------



## Holla (Oct 14, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Whoa that looks awesome. I'd definitely kill for the outer senshi ones aha.



Speaking of I totally ordered the full set of the larger (normal size) figures and they are available in all 10 senshi including even Saturn and Pluto! I’ll be sure to post pictures when I get them.  I have a bit of a collection problem haha.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2022)

Holla said:


> Speaking of I totally ordered the full set of the larger (normal size) figures and they are available in all 10 senshi including even Saturn and Pluto! I’ll be sure to post pictures when I get them.  I have a bit of a collection problem haha.


That's awesome, and please do share! 

I feel ya, I hoard way too many things xD Saturn and Pluto are like, my faves so notjelly.jpg


----------



## Holla (Oct 16, 2022)

These came way faster than I anticipated but I am absolutely in love with them. Some people consider this style of figure (Q Posket) to be creepy but I personally find the Sailor Moon set adorable.






Also bonus close up of Saturn and Pluto for @Alienfish 




Pluto actually had a defect where she had huge chunky bits of glue stuck to the back and side of her one leg. These figures are decent quality but aren’t perfect so some small defects can happen. Thankfully for Pluto I was able to carefully sand it away so looking at her leg now you’d never even know.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2022)

Holla said:


> These came way faster than I anticipated but I am absolutely in love with them. Some people consider this style of figure (Q Posket) to be creepy but I personally find the Sailor Moon set adorable.
> 
> View attachment 463671
> 
> ...


Ohmygosh thse looks absolutely adorable and not creepy at all  Uranus and Neptune looking gorgeous as well!  Thanks for the extra pic!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 19, 2022)

look who flew in all the way from australia! @Laudine 

with a bunch of lovely extras as a bonus (guess she wanted to try out a bit of parcel delivery for herself too)


----------



## skweegee (Oct 21, 2022)

Stopped by a discount store today just because, and ended up finding this cute little piece there. It's a phone and controller holder, and while that functionality is nice, I mainly just bought it because it's Tails, and Tails is awesome!



Spoiler: Tails


----------



## Neb (Oct 22, 2022)

I ordered a cold brew coffee and bagel with cream cheese from Starbucks off DoorDash.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 22, 2022)

bought a nintendo switch online subscription for 12 months


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 22, 2022)

The amiibo cards that I ordered from Best Buy arrived. I think that I got a good haul.


----------



## Romaki (Oct 28, 2022)

My copy of Slime Rancher came in and I love all the little details! Not pictured is a sheet of two stickers.


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 29, 2022)

The N95 mask that I bought for when I work as a poll worker; and 2 different sizes of book tape. Please let this be the answer to my nephew ripping books!


----------



## Neb (Oct 31, 2022)

I received a keychain that says "don't do stupid stuff, love Mom" from one of my moms. It's supposed to be an early Christmas present.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 1, 2022)

Bluelady said:


> The N95 mask that I bought for when I work as a poll worker; and 2 different sizes of book tape. Please let this be the answer to my nephew ripping books!
> View attachment 465888


You might want to try a spray bottle  Kidding kidding!


----------



## Bluelady (Nov 1, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> You might want to try a spray bottle  Kidding kidding!


For my nephew? Lol Knowing him, he would love it.


----------



## Plume (Nov 2, 2022)

I bought this print! It's incredible, I'm totally taken by it.


----------



## Bluelady (Nov 3, 2022)

Yay! The Christmas presents for my niece and nephew arrived. I'll probably add more stuff later on. The Sailor Moon sweatshirt was on sale for $15 at Target.


----------



## Neb (Nov 7, 2022)

I got some candy corn! For the first time in at least ten years I was finally able to eat some. They were as good as I remember!


----------



## Beanz (Nov 8, 2022)

Spoiler: pic 








got this microphone from target the other day bc i want to start making videos. it’s very high quality imo considering the fact that it was $20 (it was on sale, it’s normally $30.)


----------



## Autumn247 (Nov 8, 2022)

I got the DVD box set of the original seasons 1-4 Digimon anime, will edit this post in a little while with pics


----------



## Romaki (Nov 11, 2022)

Continuing my indie game physical collection with Ooblets. Wasn't expecting the same kind of detail as Slime Rancher tbh!






The three pictures are postcards.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 11, 2022)

went out earlier and I got an iced mocha, a jar of exfoliating sugar scrub, and a pair of sweatpants with the Super Mario logo on it! pretty happy about them


----------



## Neb (Nov 12, 2022)

I got this Oshawott plush at the anime convention I’m volunteering at!


----------



## Franny (Nov 14, 2022)

I just ordered a TON of Lolita stuff over the weekend. Here's a small excerpt, I got a wig & other small things also and these are the big ones. I'm very excited for it all to come in. (all of these are stock images, none are me/my images)





I also ordered some candles on Friday and they arrived today, despite having an estimated delivery date of 2 weeks! Super fast shipping.


----------



## Kattea (Nov 14, 2022)

Those are lovely! I’ve been really into sweater dresses recently so I bought a few for work. Also claw clips.


----------



## xara (Nov 14, 2022)

my last and most recent purchase was a celeste chick plush and a watercolour swablu keyring that i ordered from the most wonderful @/Laudine! the celeste chick plush collectible is one of my top 3 favourites (to the point that i struggle to come up with lineups without it haha), and celeste is my favourite animal crossing npc, so having the real life version of it is honestly a dream come true.  the plush is so precious and round, and she now has a home with the rest of the plushies on my bed.  i’ll carry her with me and cherish her forever!





i’m not a pokémon fan, but i couldn’t resist the swablu keyring. the colour scheme is so pretty, and looks even prettier in person!






Spoiler: bonus <3



laudine generously included a bunch of stickers, a few print arts and a magnet with my celeste plush order, plus the sweetest and most thoughtful note.  100/10 purchase




i’m so sorry for the ass quality/lighting-


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 14, 2022)

The terrible lighting doesn’t do it justice but I found a pretty dress at the thrift store today!  The colors are exactly my taste and it was only $5


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 14, 2022)

My most recent purchase is Sydney, I found her at Walmart and I’m super happy about it!!!


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 14, 2022)

Just this evening I bought my nephew a set of 4 different Rubiks cube type puzzles. He has a rather large assortment already, but I hope some of these might be new and challenging for him.


----------



## Neb (Nov 19, 2022)

I bought Pokémon Violet three hours before launch at a GameStop in a mall! The rest of the mall was closed, but GameStop was still open.


----------



## Franny (Nov 19, 2022)

Bought a phone I've been wanting for a while, just the newest model


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2022)

A physical agenda/organizer for 2023. Even though we do use Outlook formally at work I always prefer to write things up in one of those rather than checking digitally for stuff. Found a nice one that actually had an elastic ribbon closure, I really prefer that so it doesn't open itself and swallows everything else in my bag and/or starts to break.

Also bought a scratchcard advent calendar. I usually never win on those but it's still neat to have a lil' Christmas countdown to do and to get into the spirit!


----------



## BakaRina (Nov 23, 2022)

Brought Spider-Man: No Way Home, Devil May Cry: The Complete Series and Kino's Journey: The Beautiful World when it was on the get 3 for the price of 2 sale. I'm happy to have gottem them. 

Lately, I've brought a bunch of strategy guides because they were cheap and I'm glad I did as I'm liking them so far.


----------



## FrostyAlmonds (Nov 25, 2022)

The past couple weeks has been a bit of retail therapy because I've been kinda in a slump lately (I'm not the type to buy things when I'm down, but IDK this time I just felt like spoiling myself and dipping into vacation funds since flights are kinda high so I don't think I'll be going anywhere next year either u_u). I bought a little nerd package from Japan because I have been coveting the Oshawott and Misdo Pikachu fukubukuro cushions literally all year. And then threw some extra small wott things and another Pika plush I've been eyeing because they were cheap and made the shipping price a little less painful. Getting fun mail has made me want to shop for more Wott army stuff though so...regrets xD, but I'm also so happy for new cute decorations.





Other than that, I bought a few Christmas gifts for the fam, still have more to do but I actually had a headstart this year vs panicking the week before like every other year lol! And then I also finally took the plunge (still in retail therapy mode) and bought a mini Christmas tree for my room (and conveniently the first 'ornament' gets to be the snowman Oshawott rubber keychain from my Japan haul). ^^'


----------



## Elodie (Nov 25, 2022)

I got my Switch online account renewed today! I want to play NH online again and trade Pokémon when I get my hands on it this Christmas.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2022)

Ordered a 60s style mini dress with a killer pattern, matching scarf, and a 70s style ringer tee from one of my favourite stores. They did a slight discount for the occasion though I would have gotten some of it still because, payday and treat yo self.

Might do some more shopping for Christmas and the holidays (it's also my birthday shortly after Christmas(Dec. 27th), so I think I can make it deserved haha).


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2022)

Got a Maneki Neko bento box (one of those 3-piece sets with bowls you staple on top of each other), an owl My Melody plush, and some Koala's March cracker biscuits.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 4, 2022)

I’ve done quite a bit of Christmas shopping for myself. It’s been a very tough year, and while these purchases weren’t planned, I feel pretty good about them.

TLDR:
- Xbox Series X w/ skin
- Switch OLED w/ case
- Smart Keyboard Folio (replacement)
- Pink Himalayan Crystal Salt for Sole

I finally found the XBox Series X at retail price after two years. Wasn’t planning on getting it till next year, but Lord knew when it would be available at that price again later with all the scalping going on.

Now, my original Switch went  on me a few days ago before flying back home. So boyfriend and I picked up a Switch OLED version! This was all pretty bittersweet since I didn’t get to back up my Pokemon Violet or ACNH saves (Pokemon hurt a bit more since I was near completing the 3 stories, ACNH I had recently restarted a couple months ago).

But yeah! Two new consoles, neither planned lol. Got accessories for both: skin for Xbox Series X, and clear hardshell case with a cute space cat and dog on the back for the Switch from Etsy, and it comes with a screen protector! Can’t wait for them to come in the mail, hopefully before moving this month.




_(Etsy listing, not my photo)_

Also, had to replace my Smart Keyboard Folio, since it’s been having trouble connecting to the iPad. Thankfully it was the keyboard needing replacing, not the iPad itself lol. Despite the Etsy seller saying that the skin I bought for the original keyboard is irreplaceable, I managed to transfer it pretty well to the new one! Same with the skins for the keys lol

Edit: Forgot to mention, boyfriend’s dad gave me my Christmas present early! Before I flew back, after he has been asking what I wanted after giving them their presents early, I finally made up my mind: the pink Himalayan crystal salts he uses for sole (sol-ay) water. So brought some home!


----------



## Merielle (Dec 7, 2022)

My birthday money from this year went mostly to otome merch and also to a little bit of Dragon Quest stuff, and I'm pretty much just over the moon with it ahaha. ;v; I've already talked about it some in the What Are You Happy About Today thread, so I left off a few things, but here's some of the stuff I got!


Spoiler







Also forgot to mention the drawstring bag that came with some of the buttons I ordered!  I'm getting a bit of a collection of otome-themed bags now 



And here's a couple things I got for myself over the past couple of months!


Spoiler



The Lupin acrylic stand was a pre-order, and I got the Kisuke merch during a Black Friday sale!


----------



## skweegee (Dec 7, 2022)

I needed a mousepad. Not only was this one relatively cheap, but the movie is one of my favorites!


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Dec 12, 2022)

I just got Mary the octopus! Pretty happy to add her to my collection


----------



## Autumn247 (Dec 13, 2022)

Got these for free today, some stuff was donated in my building and all us tenants got to pick whatever we wanted to take home


----------



## skweegee (Dec 14, 2022)

The copies of Pokemon Scarlet and Violet I ordered a couple weeks ago arrived today! I was originally going to buy just one, but I was able to get a deal on the set which was just $10 more than a single game would normally be. They are both Japanese copies which will still work on my system, but getting any DLC released in the future will end up being a bit annoying. I'll cross that bridge when I get there though, for now I'm just happy to have the games!


----------



## Drawdler (Dec 16, 2022)

The final tie I ordered for now arrived in the mail. So radddd


----------



## Merielle (Dec 27, 2022)

One of the sites I usually get merch from had a clearance sale earlier this month where a ton of stuff was like 50-80% off, so I ordered a few things!! 





We have:
-A mini bromide/card storage folder!  I've had a few small cards in my collection that looked pretty awkward in my other two bromide albums, so this was actually really convenient. ;v; It came with a small double-sided message card that matches the cover art too!!
-A microfiber cloth!!  I never actually, like, use these to clean my glasses or anything, they just go up on my wall 
-An acrylic art print!  Not usually super into diner aesthetics, but I do think this art is really nice.
-Bonus bromide!  They were giving away random ones with every x amount spent—there were some others I was hoping for more (there were a couple wedding outfit ones ;; ) but the group picture isn't bad either!
-And a mini acrylic stand!!


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Jan 6, 2023)

I found Brina, Monica and Eiko from the Valentine’s Day squad!! Yeah my squishmallow addiction is starting to show


----------

